# Allez-vous (aussi) acheter l'iPad ?



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Allez-vous acheter l'iPad ?
Oui ?
Non ?
Pourquoi ?

Je pense que cette tablette peut-être intéressante en complement d'un iMac puisque elle est :
-Autonome
-Connectée à internet
-On peut lire des films
-Lire des livres.

J'aimerais bien pouvoir l'utiliser comme ebook au lycée , après , il faut avoir l'avis du professeur concerné .

C'est à vous !

Merci par avance .


----------



## Danoc (28 Janvier 2010)

Ai-je besoin de l'ipad sous sa forme actuelle? Non.


----------



## hammondinside (28 Janvier 2010)

je n'en ai pas l'utilité avec iphone et MBP


----------



## Pouasson (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai déjà iPhone et iPods en tous genres pour la mobilité, un MB pour les transports en commun et/ou les lieux de travail, et un Mini en guise de fixe...si encore je manquais de force pour transporter mon ordi, ouais, j'envisagerais les 700g du bouzin, mais c'est pas le cas...  

À voir, en tant qu'achat compulsif (avec le dock-clavier), mais en version de base, sans 3G (complètement inutile si on y réfléchit un tant soit peu), et que si j'ai 500 euros de trop sur mon compte ("mdr").

C'est clairement pas fait pour les Mac users en fait, mais bien pour ceux qui ont un iphone/itouch, et qui ne veulent pas acheter de Mac..


----------



## miaou (28 Janvier 2010)

ayant moi aussi iphone et Macbook là je n'en pas trop l'utilité  Mais quand il sortira, dans 2 mois  Quand je connaitrais ,vraiment ,toutes ses possibilités Sait-on jamais ??? 
j'ai voté "je réfléchis"


----------



## Silverscreen (28 Janvier 2010)

A voir... Ce n'est pas un appareil qui s'adresse à des gens utilisant des applis complexes type applis pro. Mais pour ceux ( et ils sont nombreux) qui ne font que du web/mail/manipulation multimédia, c'est idéal : l'interface est bien plus adaptée et la manipulation rapide qu'un ordi classique. Ma femme (pas de portable) est intéressée, par ex. Je reste sceptique sur la taille du DD en revanche et le prix de la 3G illimitée ou la taille du catalogue ibookstore hors Usa.


----------



## desertea (28 Janvier 2010)

Je vais très certainement un acheter un. C'est mon côté Geek !! 

Je n'ai pas toujours (jamais) le courage de trimbaler mon enclume de MBP et j'utilise du coup beaucoup mon iPhone pour mes mails et le surf.
L'iPad devrait à coup sur arranger les choses !!

Plus confortable d'utilisation qu'un iPhone et moins encombrant qu'un portable !! 
Petit à petit mes habitudes et mes utilisations changent. Avant j'étais seulement sur mon iMac, puis aujourd'hui plus souvent sur mon portable demain peut être majoritairement sur mon iPad ?

Il faut dire que je ne peux pas me passer des ces bêtes là, car il me faut toujours mes mails et un accès internet. J'avoue que mon MBP ne me sert pas à grand chose !! je surfe, utilise iCal, mail un peu iPhoto (sans plus) et c'est tout !! (j'allais oublier la calculette)

J'en ai tellement marre du poids de mon MBP, même de mon MBA d'ailleurs !! que j'avais acheté à l'origine pour plus de mobilité et qui en fait, bouge effectivement de la table du salon à celle de la cuisine !!


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Janvier 2010)

Avec iWork 10 et la possibilité de le (la ?) brancher sur un rétro, la légèreté et le faible encombrement de l'appareil, il est idéal pour les présentations de toute sorte.
Donc, oui, je vais probablement l'acheter, pas pour un usage domestique, mais pour un usage pro.
Comme quoi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2010)

A priori non car je n'en ressens pas le besoin.


----------



## huexley (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part j'ai voté j'y réfléchi, c'est à mon sens une machine nickel pour surfer peinard à la maison, faire ses mails, facebook, plutôt que de me trimballer mon lourd MBP15"&#8230;

Maintenant reste des points rédhibitoire, comme la non possibilité de Multitasking, je ne me vois pas "que" surfer ou que faire mes mails, certes ça réduirait peut-être l'autonomie de la batterie de moitié&#8230;*Et alors ?

Enfin l'interface du "finder" ou springboard que je peux plus voir en peinture même sur mon iPhone&#8230; Tellement c'est limité et peut pratique&#8230; Mais je reste totalement persuadé que Apple n'a pas tout montré histoire de ne pas gâcher les nouveauté à venir du iPhone OS 4.0. Pour preuve la video Hands On de Gizmodo ou le démonstrateur Apple n'a de cesse de répéter "ca marche pas encore" &#8230; "ca va venir" etc&#8230;


----------



## boodou (28 Janvier 2010)

même question ici 

http://www.igen.fr/


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'aimerais bien pouvoir l'utiliser comme ebook au lycée , après , il faut avoir l'avis du professeur concerné .


Ah zut, chuis plus au lycée... :hein:


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Janvier 2010)

J'en voit pas l'utilité 
mon MBP et iPhone vont tout ce qui me convient
Je vois cet iPad dans une utilisation à la maison (je me vois pas sortir avec ce truc) ça serait un peu un genre d'ordi portable pour la maison


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai mis non parce que cela ne correspond pas rien dans mes éventuels besoin. Pour le même budget, je m'orienterai plus sur un nouveau macmini.


Et puis bon, j'attend le mail, mais on va sûrement nous en offrir un au boulot 


Par contre il semble bien pensé, tel que l'a décrit Huexley. Je pense que c'est une machine multimédia mobile, donc pas fait pour de la création, juste de la consultation.


----------



## GrayStorm (28 Janvier 2010)

Je verrais à sa sortie en France + 2/3 mois (histoire d'avoir les premiers retours français et américains - notamment l'autonomie et la capacité du truc à bien gérer une utilisation portable légère).
Plus léger qu'un portable, plus solide à priori, plus d'autonomie mais beaucoup moins polyvalent.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai voté non.
Pas l'utilité pour l'instant. J'ai déjà un MBP, ca me suffit


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

Ah ! Un petit manque auquel je viens de penser.

Vu que c'est une machine destiné à être un portable léger, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas la connectique pour décharger les photos d'un APN dessus.


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ah ! Un petit manque auquel je viens de penser.
> 
> Vu que c'est une machine destiné à être un portable léger, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas la connectique pour décharger les photos d'un APN dessus.



ben si

en sus

*iPad Camera Connection Kit*

 					The Camera Connection Kit gives you two ways to import photos and videos from a digital camera. The Camera Connector lets you import your photos and videos to iPad using the camera&#8217;s USB cable. Or you can use the SD Card Reader to import photos and videos directly from the camera&#8217;s SD card.


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Par contre il semble bien pensé, tel que l'a décrit Huexley. Je pense que c'est une machine multimédia mobile, donc pas fait pour de la création, juste de la consultation.





Gronounours a dit:


> Vu que c'est une machine destiné à être un portable léger, dommage qu'il n'y ait pas la connectique pour décharger les photos d'un APN dessus.


Pas besoin de tout ça, moi !...
Question mobilité, j'ai la machine idéale...
Je me promène partout avec mon eMac sous le bras !...
C'est pratique et ça muscle mes p'tit bras en même temps !...


----------



## lex-icon (28 Janvier 2010)

Allez-vous acheter l'iPad ?
Non 

Pourquoi ?

Je pense que cette tablette n'est pas intéressante car elle est :
-Pas autonome du tout puisqu'il faut la synchroniser
-On peut lire des films en se faisant chier à réencoder, mettre dans iTunes etc...
-Lire des livres. Sans rire si le livre électronique coute entre 8 et 15 je préfère l'acheter en vrai et ne pas me péter les yeux.


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas besoin de tout ça, moi !...
> Question mobilité, j'ai la machine idéale...
> Je me promène partout avec mon eMac sous le bras !...
> C'est pratique et ça muscle mes p'tit bras en même temps !...



Ouais mais tu fais de la photo de mUrde aussi


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Je vous demande de vous arrêter !...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Je suis de l'avis de huexley , a savoir que elle pourrait me servir en complément de l'imac , elle convient parfaitement : Internet , Jeux , ebook et films. Il faut savoir maintenant si le truc gère le divx. De plus , ça peut remplacer un ordi portable et ainsi éviter de dpenser 1000 mini


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

Finalement, si, je vais l'acheter sauf si le taf me l'offre.

Pour avoir un bidule ou décharger et pré visualiser les photos :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Sale geek !...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Janvier 2010)

J'y reflechis.
J'ai un imac à la maison et ma femme utilise un pc portable pour le surf (et un peu de mail).
Ce qui me manque et me fait hesiter : l'absence de webcam pour faire des visio depuis le canapé...

Je pense attendre, peut etre pour la V2


----------



## Madalvée (28 Janvier 2010)

J'attends de voir si la mayonnaise prend au niveau  des contenus, apoarament c'est bien parti pour l'accès au contenu des journaux français.


----------



## Topguns (28 Janvier 2010)

pareille pour moi si elle accepte le Dvix j'achete directement la version 64 gb 3g, sinon je vais me rabattre sur un netbook


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Janvier 2010)

elle n'acceptera pas les divx, c'est une certitude...


----------



## pickwick (28 Janvier 2010)

Formats supportés
H.264 video up to 720p, 30 frames per second, Main Profile level 3.1 with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats; MPEG-4 video, up to 2.5 Mbps, 640 by 480 pixels, 30 frames per second, Simple Profile with AAC-LC audio up to 160 Kbps, 48kHz, stereo audio in .m4v, .mp4, and .mov file formats


----------



## choumou (28 Janvier 2010)

Est ce qu'on pourra le synchroniser avec iTunes en Wi-Fi ou on sera obliger de le brancher au dock?


----------



## pickwick (28 Janvier 2010)

Je pense qu'il faudra faire comme avec l'iphone et passer par la connexion USB dock.


----------



## shenrone (28 Janvier 2010)

oui elle remplacera a merveille un netbook


----------



## Groumpff (28 Janvier 2010)

Moi je pense pas l'acheter tant que certains point ne sont pas précisés

par exemple je regrette que l'ipad ne soit pas plus autonome vis à vis du mac.

Quand je vois l'ipad, je pense à mes parents qui ne comprennent rien a la complexité d'un ordinateur et qui sous exploitent leur imac, et qui souhaiterait un portable pour les vacances.

Vu l'utilisation qu'ils en font, l'ipad serait sympa s'il ne fallait un mac pour synchroniser !

Donc quelle sommage que le dock clavier ne possède pas un port USB pour le lecteur graveur du macbook air par exemple et un port USB pour un disque dur timemachine.

l'ipad pourrait être l'écran principal d'un mac mini pour devenir un outil très varié et suffisant pour ceux qui ne font que de l'internet, du mail et des photos .....

Bref un mac complet avec mac mini qui finirait dans les 1000 euros ....

Son positionnement est donc perfectible je trouve !

et pour terminer la comparaison avec un mac, vivement ichat et un finder sur iphone et ipad !


----------



## jmos (28 Janvier 2010)

Non désolé, mais j'achète pas.
Comme d'habitude le marketing est très bien, mais il y a quand même au moins deux points rédhibitoires:
1) pas de multitasking: si on achète l'ipad pour remplacer ou complémenter un ipod touch, c'est quand même un minimum....Les plus petits pc vendus pour 300 Euros peuvent le faire ( évidemment c'est pas terrible,le design est moche, etc... mais on peut quand même faire plusieurs taches simultanément). Apparemment la taille de la cache sur l'ipad permet de reprendre toutes les applications exactement à l'endroit où on les a laissées, mais c'est insuffisant.
2) pas de webcam ni donc de possibilités de chat ( évidemment, on ne va pas en plus désespérer les compagnies de téléphone qui vont vendre les forfaits de data "illimités " (quelle blague :rateau

Les seuls à qui ça fait vraiment plaisir ce sont les groupes de presse et d'édition. Les premiers y voient un moyen de faire enfin payer leur contenu, par rapport au tout gratuit quyi sévit actuellement ( mais ça reste à démontrer, parce qu'il va falloir sérieusement changer les applications existantes pour rendre le contenu plus sexy...). Les seconds, parce qu'ils voient émerger un concurrent sérieux pour Amazon, qui leur laisse la faculté de fixer le prix du ebook eux mêmes et qui ne prend que 30% du prix de vente.
Alors, oui, les revues seront bonnes pour le produit...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Janvier 2010)

Groumpff a dit:


> Vu l'utilisation qu'ils en font, l'ipad serait sympa s'il ne fallait un mac pour synchroniser !



+1 par rapport à mes parents 
L'iPad seul serait parfait


----------



## fpoil (28 Janvier 2010)

Disons que l'achat de l'Ipad est moins évident que l'achat de mon ipod 1 g ou iphone 1 g, achetés les yeux fermés sans test... achat coup de coeur

Là, je demande à voir et surtout à toucher... au premier jet il manque ce petit grain de folie ou de différence, ce truc qui m'avait fait dire avec 'Ouah j'en veux un tout de suite".

Je suis plus rationnel mais qui sait en mars je peux craquer


----------



## mashgau (28 Janvier 2010)

J'y réfléchis aussi. Je n'ai pas acheté l'iphone car je téléphone peu et j'ai un tel. d'entreprise, et les forfait avec tethering sont bcp trop cher, donc j'attendais bcp de cette tablette, sorte de gros îphone avec uniquement de la data.

Effectivement, c'est comme ça qu'elle semble se positionner, mais il y a encore beaucoup de poins à éclaircir, notamment au niveau des contenus.

Je la prendrais donc si :
- on a accès à un prix correct (par rapport à une version papier) avec une offre variée à des magazines, journaux etc. Je suis moins partant pour les livres, car j'ai un rapport particulier avec le papier (en gros, j'aime feuilleter un VRAI livre )
- on peut faire tourner plus d'une appli à la fois (je regarde mes mails en rédigeant un p'tit document en même temps par exemple ! je demande pas à pouvoir encoder une vidéo tout en faisant de la retouche photo sur des fichiers RAW ... j'aurai mon iMAC pour ça !)
- on peut coller facilement une vidéo sans devoir ré-encoder le tout pendant 3h via itunes (je HAIS itunes !!) => laissez nous installer un lecteur type VLC si vous ne voulez pas en proposer un pouvant lire tout format !!
- les forfait 3G proposés ne sont pas abusifs (ça c'est un gros point noir ! je veux du vrai illimité à un tarif correct, ou au pire, des forfaits bloqués mais reportés d'un mois sur l'autre si on utilise pas tout ...)

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que je ne prendrais pas la version sans la 3G, ça perd tout intérêt à mes yeux (j'ai déja mon ipod touch pour le wifi ^^).


----------



## Orphanis (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'avais espéré une tablette sous Mac Os X pour pouvoir travailler de façon autonome sans avoir à recourir à un ordinateur---------> C'est mort. 

J'avais espéré un Kindle-Like couleur mais la fonction E-book de l'Ipad est anecdotique dans le sens où l'écran utilisé est un LCD (les mêmes limitations que sur mon portable) -------> Je vais garder mon Kindle pour cela. 

Reste quelques points qu'il faudra éclaircir et qui seraient susceptibles de me faire adopter l'Ipad: 

  - L'autonomie réelle (parce que 10 heures selon Apple, ça peut être 7 heures en Wifi et 5 heures en 3G). 
  - Est-il possible d'importer directement des documents Pdf et d'autres documents sans passer par le net ? (Auquel cas, ça pourrait être complémentaire au Kindle qui gèrent très mal pour les PDF - images au format A4)

  - Qu'en est-il réellement de la version Ipad de "Page" ? 

  - Quel sera le prix en France ? 

Je pense que le plus simple pour arrêter sa décision c'est d'attendre les premiers tests et d'essayer l'Ipad dans les magasins.



> pareille pour moi si elle accepte le Dvix j'achete directement la version 64 gb 3g, sinon je vais me rabattre sur un netbook





> - on peut coller facilement une vidéo sans devoir ré-encoder le tout pendant 3h via itunes (je HAIS itunes !!) => laissez nous installer un lecteur type VLC si vous ne voulez pas en proposer un pouvant lire tout format !!



A mon avis on est pas prêt de lire du Mkv ou du divx sur l'Ipad; quand on sait que l'Apple-Tv qui n'est destinée qu'à la lecture de vidéos ne le fait pas en natif....


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Janvier 2010)

Franchement l'argument Webcam !!! vous ne pensez pas qu'il sera possible d'en connecter une indépendante ??


----------



## Silverscreen (28 Janvier 2010)

Ma femme m'a dit être intéressée. Plutôt que de squatter le bureau le soir pour regarder ses mails, parcourir les forum, le web etc. sur notre fixe, elle se voit bien cocooner avec ça depuis le plume et l'emmener au boulot comme agenda et cie.

Perso, j'aurais un Mac principal fixe, je craquerais. Mais avec un MBP et ses applis professionnelles nécessaires en plus de mon iPhone, elle me ferait double usage cette tablette 

J'ai quand même l'impression que l'iPad v1 risque d'avoir du mal à trouver son public. 

Pourtant, il est plus que temps de débarasser l'informatique grand public de ces antiquités que sont les souris, le classement de fichiers via une arborescence indépendante des applis qui ont créé/servent à consulter ces fichiers, tous les utilitaires d'entretien du système et un paradigme d'interface à base d'ascenseurs à déplacer et de menus déroulants à rallonge. 

Pour une utilisation comme lecteur multimedia (comme 90% des usages qu'en ont les gens), l'interface de type iPhone est bien plus adaptée


----------



## fpoil (28 Janvier 2010)

> Franchement l'argument Webcam !!! vous ne pensez pas qu'il sera possible d'en connecter une indépendante ??



Ouais il faudra que tu attendes que quelqu'un sorte une webcam avec le connecteur propriétaire idoine et amha payer le prix fort en plus de devoir la trimballer


----------



## asticotboy (28 Janvier 2010)

Ce sera sans moi...
Pourtant fan d'Apple et de ses nouveautés, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'une telle machine... mais c'est tout à fait personnel.


----------



## physalys (28 Janvier 2010)

Oh !! On peut mettre Windows dessus ! 







Ah non... c'est la HP Slate présentée il y a 3 semaines. Mais pas de fanboy HP pour créer au miracle, à la révolution, au génie 

Et en plus, format 16/9 : donc pas de bandes noires sur les côtés dans les films en 16/9ème


----------



## Delgesu (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai voté "non", mais qui sait, peut-être un jour ? Je disais la même chose avant pour l'iPhone, et puis à présent j'en ai un. Ceci dit ce genre de produit vise un public bien particulier, professionnel ou étudiant je pense. Après, l'utiliser comme outil de divertissement, bon, faut voir, c'est du luxe. En tout cas il ne remplacera pas dans mes projets d'investissement le livre électronique que je songe à acheter.


----------



## MacSedik (28 Janvier 2010)

idem pour moi ça ne remplacera jamais un livre en papier... 

sinon j'attendrai peut-être la V2... voir les évolutions du produit. 


bref comme disait Shakespeare : "Much Ado about nothing"


----------



## Delgesu (28 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> idem pour moi ça ne remplacera jamais un livre en papier...



Pour moi le problème n°1 est constitué de 2 paramètres:
Confort de lecture
Autonomie

La tablette d'Apple ne remplit pas ces 2 critères, alors qu'un eBook à 99  oui, sans parler des formats ouverts.  Pour un autre usage, je ne dis pas; comme pour des professionnels ou pour les études.


----------



## pumauer (28 Janvier 2010)

Ouais. Personellement, je n'aime pas tellement les produits hybrides. Or l'Ipad n'a pas les avantages de l'Iphone et n'a pas non plus les avantages d'un Macbook. 
C'est sûr que chacun a une utilisation différente de l'informatique. Tous les déçus (dont je suis) attendaient un petit ordinateur complet et indépendant. Ce n'est pas le cas, ce n'est pas sa vocation. Tant pis pour nous! 
Webcam, ridicule qu'elle n'y soit pas. Mais faut bien laisser des trucs pour la V2. C'est ça le commerce!
Une chose que je trouve profondément absurde, c'est qu'un petit engin comme ça, qui a l'air super bien conçu et qui a quand même l'air très sympa, ne soit pas indépendant au niveau bureautique. Il ne fera donc pas simplement ce que peut faire un simple netbook de m...
Pour des gens qui veulent rapprocher "la technologie et l'art"(dixit S. Jobs hier soir), c'est tout de même très fort, et même complètement con, pour tout dire. J'espère qu'ils ont de bonnes raisons pour ça.
De plus en plus de gens emmènent leur ordi au travail. Ce qu'on aimerait bien, c'est une machine petite, légère, complète et indépendante. Ils ne l'ont pas fait, pour des raisons techniques et surtout commerciales (cela aurait menacé le Macbookpro 13")...


----------



## polaroid62 (28 Janvier 2010)

Moi je n'ai pas les moyens de me l'acheter , je me reserve pour un macbook pro je pense mais qui vivra verra.


----------



## BIBITCHE (28 Janvier 2010)

je me suis payer il ya un mois l'imac 27 alors pour le moment ce n'est pas dans mes frais, deplus avec un imac 27 que demander de plus?


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

BIBITCHE a dit:


> je me suis payer il ya un mois l'imac 27 alors pour le moment ce n'est pas dans mes frais, deplus avec un imac 27 que demander de plus?


What else ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2010)

je me vois pas trop balancer mon ipad par terre quand j'ai fini mon chapitre et que j'éteins la lumière pour dormir :rateau:
Nan comme pour l'iphone, non merci, mais je trouve le produit assez génial malgré tout.


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est cher et inutile. Mais c'est beau.

Donc on trouvera bien une utilisation possible. Rien à foutre des trucs compliqués quand 95% du temps, c'est pour faire tourner safari et traîner par ici. 


J'achète* :style:


* si possible la première version, celle qui sera très vite remplacée par un truc plus abouti, plus pratique et moins chèr. Ah oui, on flambe ou pas, hein.
D'ailleurs, mettez m'en deux parce que ça dans un sac, c'est mort dans les 2h.


----------



## jmos (28 Janvier 2010)

Je crois que tout le monde a bien compris les limitations du produit: pas de multitasking, pas de webcam, pas de support du flash (même si on aime pas, ça empêche de visiter pas mal de sites...).

Et si on fait le bilan rapport/qualité prix, ça en fait un produit assez cher pour un seul avantage évident: la facilité et l'ergonomie pour surfer, faire ses mails, et éventuellement lire un e-book, à la réserve près que personne ne sait encore si la luminosité de l'écran, largement supérieure à celle d'un Kindle, ne fatiguera pas les yeux à la longue.
Il faut en plus préciser que la plupart des futurs contenus seront payants ( iTunes intègre le paiement à l'abonnement maintenant ).

Donc si on cherche la productivité a un plus petit prix, on peut légitimement préférer un petit notebook: c'est moins beau, moins design, mais les possibilités sont beaucoup plus étendues. 
Alors, il vaut peut-être mieux attendre la V2

Mais cela n'ôte rien aux performances techniques: le multitouch sur cette surface et cette épaisseur, un seul bloc, etc.....
espérons donc que les évolutions futures répondront aux attentes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

pas convaincu par l'interface (absence de finder) ni le confort d'utilisation avec le clavier virtuel
et surtout, ca m'etonnerait que ca tienne 10h d'autonomie en utilisation
c'est dommage que ce ne soit tjrs pas compatible flash...


par ailleurs, ca repond pas a mes besoins deja bien remplis avec mon Mac + iphone


----------



## jro44 (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai voté non.

Pas besoin d'*iPad* avec mon *eMac *... de 24kg 
J'm'en fout : j'suis vachement fort ; j'ai des biceps de fou alors pas de problème pour trimballer l'*eMac*. Je penserai à l'*iPad* quand je commencerai à faiblir 

Bon je vous l'accorde, l'*eMac* marche sur secteur uniquement. Et alors ? Un câble ou deux pour dévier une ligne EDF et hop :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> J'ai voté non.
> 
> Pas besoin d'*iPad* avec mon *eMac *... de 24kg
> J'm'en fout : j'suis vachement fort ; j'ai des biceps de fou alors pas de problème pour trimballer l'*eMac*. Je penserai à l'*iPad* quand je commencerai à faiblir
> ...


Hopopop !...
Et mes droits d'auteur ?!... 


tirhum a dit:


> Pas besoin de tout ça, moi !...
> Question mobilité, j'ai la machine idéale...
> Je me promène partout avec mon eMac sous le bras !...
> C'est pratique et ça muscle mes p'tit bras en même temps !...


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

Ouais... 
Mais toi... 
J'sais pas c'que t'as... 
à écrire comme ça...
Tout le temps, là...

...ça va ?...


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Allez-vous acheter l'iPad ?


Non    



etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi ?


Aucun intérêt


----------



## cillab (28 Janvier 2010)

non pour moi aucun intéret c'est pour les geeks:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Bon , au bout de quelques heures , on remarque que : Environ 55% ne veut pas l'acheter , que 15% veulent l'acheter et que le reste réfléchit.

J'ai une personne au lycée qui voudrait l'acheter car elle aime le principe de pouvoir avoir les applis de l'iPhone et lire des films sur le canapé .

Donc , pour moi , je pense que ce sera oui , tout simplement parce que c'est parfait en plus d'un iMac. C'est autonome et ca remplit pas mal de taches.


Merci pour les nombreuses réponses et vos points de vue en tout cas .


----------



## TiteLine (28 Janvier 2010)

Réponse : certainement pas dans sa version actuelle. Je vote donc NON (pour le moment)

Pourquoi?
l'iPad présente un intérêt réel de par son faible encombrement, son poids, sa compatibilité avec iWork mais je n'investirai pas dans l'immédiat.

On peut le connecter à un projecteur, cela m'intéresse mais visiblement on ne peut pas ouvrir plusieurs applications en même temps (ou alors j'ai mal compris) et cela est rédhibitoire. En effet, j'ai en général Keynote, Pages et souvent aperçu et le carnet de notes qui tournent en même temps et l'impossibilité de gérer plusieurs applis simultanées me gêne.
En outre, j'utilise souvent le vidéoprojecteur pour la trace écrite et je préfère le faire avec un clavier "physique".

Le laptop a encore de beaux jours devant lui, d'autant plus que j'ai l'intention d'y mettre également tous les documents audios dans un avenir proche et ne plus avoir à gérer les divers lecteurs de K7 et de CD en classe.


----------



## baltazare (28 Janvier 2010)

j'ai voté non par ce que je la trouve fort limité!! ou acheter l'entré de gamme juste pour des livres et email et Ical

-Donc pour des gens qui utilise flash 
-Des professionnels j'en vois pas trop l'utilité! (fort limité en stockage et le non libre os)
-Et pour les enfant à l'école, franchement c'est une belle con.....ie je sais pas dans quel monde ils vivents (Steve..) mais dans le monde réel donné l'Ipad à des enfants et il y aura un de ces pics d' agressions à l'école ou sur le chemin de l'école sans compté les chute du bureau!! boum écran brisé!

au final pour qui???

ma femme voit la photo hier soir, elle me dit "et c'est cool pour dans ma cuisine pour les recette!! pas besoin de gros disque dur!! sur ce je lui dis oui mais non par ce que je sais pas installer ton programme.." boum le soufflé est retombé 

pourtant elle à l'aire jolie et sympas peut être attendre la revB


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2010)

Hé, les pisse-froid ! Depuis quand vous faites des choix rationnels? Zavez des bécanes qui coûtent un bras , des téléphones que vous ne savez pas utiliser, 7 mighty mouse qui ne fonctionnent pas, etc...et là, on vous propose *un truc qui ne peut pas tomber en panne puisque il ne peut rien faire* et vous ne sautez pas sur l'occasion??

Comprends pas, moi


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Hé, les pisse-froid ! Depuis quand vous faites des choix rationnels? Zavez des bécanes qui coûtent un bras , des téléphones que vous ne savez pas utiliser, 7 mighty mouse qui ne fonctionnent pas, etc...et là, on vous propose *un truc qui ne peut pas tomber en panne puisque il ne peut rien faire* et vous ne sautez pas sur l'occasion??
> 
> Comprends pas, moi


Toi, t'es pas gentil !...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> j'ai voté non par ce que je la trouve fort limité!! ou acheter l'entré de gamme juste pour des livres et email et Ical
> 
> -Donc pour des gens qui utilise flash
> -Des professionnels j'en vois pas trop l'utilité! (fort limité en stockage et le non libre os)
> ...



Excuse moi mais je pense tout simplement que c'est pour les gens qui ont des besoins simples (iWork , films , flivres) avec un encombrement limité.
Ce qui est bien , c'est qu'elle fait ce qu'on lui demande , point. (Ca dépend des demandes .)

Pour ma part , je la réserve dès que possible en entrée de gamme.

EDIT : c'est surtout que j'hésitais à prendre un netbook et que la tablette me pleit plus .


----------



## baltazare (28 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Excuse moi mais je pense tout simplement que c'est pour les gens qui ont des besoins simples (iWork , films , flivres) avec un encombrement limité.
> Ce qui est bien , c'est qu'elle fait ce qu'on lui demande , point. (Ca dépend des demandes .)
> 
> Pour ma part , je la réserve dès que possible en entrée de gamme.
> ...



TOUT comme moi!! l'imac sur le bureau....
la tablette cool pour le reste comme tu le dis! 

-mais les films tout changer pour le mettre dans ce stockage ridicule!! pas envie de charger des nouveaux films tout les jours!!

-internet ok mais c'est pas le même que sur l'imac! fini facebook avec ses jeux stupides dont je suis accroc! ou d'autre site avec flash.. comme celui ci qui présente des pubs ou informations en flash.

-j'ai pas mal photos de familles et vidéos.. que je pourrais pas mettre dedans! dommage!

-musique pareil.. 

pas envie de faire des sélection tout les soir afin de le remplir.

donc pour tout ca oui JE le trouve très limite! sauf pour ce dont elle a été fabriquée, pour les livres! donc l'entrée de gamme suffirais très bien.

je le critique pas pour l'objet en lui même que je trouve séduisant mais pour ce qu'on pourrait en faire!

Et dernier point.. on pourrait me dire mais en voyage que je pratique regulièrement pour le boulot! ok mais quand ma carte mémoire est pleine   pas possible de les transférer dans l'ipad. ni changer films avec disque externe!

donc j'attends le mise à jour du macbook air


----------



## guigui_41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Je ne l'acheterai pas car j'ai déjà assez de mon iPhone et je prévois d'avoir un Mac très prochainemnt ! Mais sinon le prix d'entré de gamme reste honnorable en convertissant les $ en 


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

1$=1 chez Apple .

Sinon , un MacBook Air ne coute pas le même prix .


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai répondu non.

Il ne répond pas à mes besoins, lesquels réclameraient plutôt un ModBook (i.e. MacBook transformé en tablette) si je devais utiliser un appareil de ce format...




À ce propos, je ne sais pas si la sortie de l'iPad a quelque chose à voir là-dedans, mais le site d'Axiotron, le fabriquant du ModBook, est inaccessible actuellement.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui je vais l'acheter (en révision b bien sûr).


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Je ne l'acheterai pas car j'ai déjà assez de mon iPhone et je prévois d'avoir un Mac très prochainemnt ! Mais sinon le prix d'entré de gamme reste honnorable en convertissant les $ en 





guigui_41 a dit:


> Je m'inscrit sur ce forum Mac qui me semble très populaire pour en apprendre plus sur les Mac en général et sur Apple ! J'aime beaucoups cette marque et j'ai déjà un quelques iPod et ai actuellement un iPhone de 1ère génération !
> 
> Je souhaiterai passer sur Mac très prochainement, mais j'hésite encore entre le MacBook à 899  ou un MacBook Pro, mais il me semble qu'un nouveau pourrait sortir très prochainement.


Tout ça à ton âge ?!...
Décidément, je deviens un vieux con... :mouais:


----------



## pgmUR (28 Janvier 2010)

Personellement je n acheterai pas l iPAd ,pour deux raisons ,absence de port Usb, et multitaches impossible !!!!

Je prefere passer directement au portable,meme si le budget n est pas le meme,surtout que la gammedes portables Apple ont plus d un argument pour convaincre.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Bon , je craque : je la teste fin Mars et si elle me plait à l'usage (j'ai peur du clavier) , je prends .

Après , je pense que c'est vraiment pour ceux qui n'ont pas de notebook .


----------



## Foguenne (28 Janvier 2010)

J'en commande une dès la dispo en 64 GO et une pour ma maman en septembre (pour son anniversaire.) L'iPad remplacera avantageusement mon ancien iMac G5 qu'elle utilise avec beaucoup de stress. elle:"j'ai peur de faire une bêtise" moi:"mais non ça ne risque rien, lance-toi". 
L'iPad est top pour elle, un luxe pour moi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------




baltazare a dit:


> Et dernier point.. on pourrait me dire mais en voyage que je pratique regulièrement pour le boulot! ok mais quand ma carte mémoire est pleine   pas possible de les transférer dans l'ipad.



Regarde et lis mieux... (en bas de page)
"iPad Camera Connection Kit
The Camera Connection Kit gives you two ways to import photos and videos from a digital camera. The Camera Connector lets you import your photos and videos to iPad using the cameras USB cable. Or you can use the SD Card Reader to import photos and videos directly from the cameras SD card."

Vu le prix des cartes mémoires, tu gagneras de toutes manières en acheter en suffisance.


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (28 Janvier 2010)

Bon, ben pour moi c'est non aussi...

Franchement là, je ne vois pas où ils veulent en venir.

Tout ce barouf pour ça.

Pour lire des livres ? Mouai. Un bon vieux poche ça fais pas mal au yeux, c'est plus solide,ça a une meilleure autonomie...
Regarder des films ?  tu le fais une fois ou deux a mon avis. après tu laisse béton à moins que ça t'amuse de jongler avec 32Go
Surfer ? ouai ben tu prend ton macbook ou ton mini pc ou ton iphone et tu surfe.
Quoi d'autre, téléphoner ? Ah on peut pas. remarque, téléphoner avec une feuille A4...
Chaipa moi... Travailler avec ? Mouarf ! 
Servir de plateau pour le petit dej à la rigueur m'enfin à ce prix là....


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui, je la prendrais, j'ai eu confirmation ce soir ! 

Pour son côté "mobilité" top, le disque dur suffisant pour une utilisation nomade sans trop de musique, excellent produit pour mon utilisation !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'en commande une dès la dispo en 64 GO et une pour ma maman en septembre (pour son anniversaire.) L'iPad remplacera avantageusement mon ancien iMac G5 qu'elle utilise avec beaucoup de stress. elle:"j'ai peur de faire une bêtise" moi:"mais non ça ne risque rien, lance-toi".
> L'iPad est top pour elle, un luxe pour moi.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------




Mais question : Comment ta mère va synchroniser l'iPad ?
Moi , c'est soit la 16 ou la 32 mais pas la 64 , faut voir les prix en France.

Dans tous les cas : ca va être vraiment tip-top avec l'iMac !


----------



## Dead head (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai voté "J'y réfléchis". _A priori_, je ne vois pas l'utilité pour moi de posséder cette tablette, ayant déjà un iPhone et un MacBook Pro et passant déjà beaucoup trop de temps dessus.

Mais l'interface de ce nouvel objet a l'air bien séduisante, je trouve intéressante la possibilité d'avoir Pages et Numbers sur l'iPad, et je me demande si, dans quelques mois, de nouvelles applications ou fonctionnalités ne me feront pas craquer.

Mais en termes de "besoins", aujourd'hui, ça ne me correspond pas encore.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Janvier 2010)

En parlant de l'iPad, regardez ça:

http://www.iphon.fr/post/2010/01/28/L-iPad-et-sa-caméra-mysterieuse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai voté non. Pour 3 raisons:
- il manque une webcam.
- le choix des livres en français doit être ridicule, voir inexistant pour le moment.
- pas de réel besoin pour le moment.

Par contre, je n'exclue pas un achat dans le futur, pour la révision 2 ou 3.

Sinon, quelqu'un sait si l'Pad permet d'écouter la musique ou lire un film stocké sur son mac? Ou si on ne peut lire que ce qui est stocké sur l'iPad?


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2010)

Voté oui.

Aucun besoin d'une webcam : déjà que je n'utilise pas celle de mon MBP 
Peut-être quelques manques dans l'absence de Flash, pour certains sites. Manques certaines fois équilibrés par la présence d'applications des sites concernés.

Je vois parfaitement plusieurs utilisations possibles de la bestiole : certaines personnes de la famille se contenteront parfaitement de l'objet pour simplement se balader sur eBay, lire et répondre à leurs mails, regarder une vidéo, sans se fatiguer avec un poids trop important.

Et je me vois bien lire avec l'outil, prendre quelque note etc.

Je commence à me dire que ce peut être le catalyseur de diverses tendances éparses (NetBook, Terminaux Internet (ça, ça n'a jamais marché), e-books, PDA/cahier de note etc.) Foguenne, dans sa grande sagesse a bien résumé deux bonnes tendances d'achat.
La question sera : l'outil sera-t-il capable d'assurer chacune des fonctions dans ce qu'elle a de plus important (le fameux 80/20).

La version 2 promet.

Pour tout ce que l'on peut (imaginer) faire avec, le prix (au moins aux US of A) est _très_ attractif.


----------



## Pouasson (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour l'absence de support du format divX, j'm'en fais pas trop... 

On pouvait pas lire ces fichiers sur l'iPhone avant.. le jailbreak. Y'a pas à chercher plus loin, c'est comme pour l'Apple TV avec aTv, si c'est vraiment basé sur du iPhone OS, ou même du OSX lite, ça se craquera (bon moi j'sais pas faire, mais j'fais confiance aux bidouilleurs). 

Idem pour le multitask (backgrounder, je t'aime).

Jailbreaké, ça peut devenir vraiment intéressant, ce machin.


----------



## Guillaume B (28 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'attend la deuxième génération en septembre,
y aura une màj pour le multitâche, une webcam, 128 G,

GB


----------



## Pouasson (28 Janvier 2010)

Pis une marmotte, et du chocolat aussi nan?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est un peu comme l'iphone. La première génération montrait un fort potentiel, mais était loin d'être exempts de défauts ou de manques.


----------



## Pouasson (28 Janvier 2010)

Ouais donc attendons l'iPad 3GS.


----------



## baltazare (28 Janvier 2010)

@Foguenne    oui j'ai vu tout comme toi! mais pas de place suffisante sur le disque... en plus pas de bol je suis pas sur cartes SD. reste l'usb à voir.. et voir si possible d'importer films de disque dur??? faut pas juste sortir trois mots d'un contexte pour faire l'arrogant.

*c'est dingue de voir les cleps qui sont juste là pour vous sauter à la Gorge!*

quand je voie l'ipod avec 160 go..:mouais:  ils aurais pu faire un effort..


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, je la prendrais, j'ai eu confirmation ce soir !


T'as été sage ?!...


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> pour une utilisation nomade sans trop de musique



ça va être chaud pour utiliser coverflow dans le métro aux heures de pointe. J'ai déjà pas beaucoup d'amis dans le métro, mais là, c'est mort 

"Ah mais pardon madame, mais _je change de piste_ sur mon ipad, hein...quoi, comment cela je vais ai mis le coude dans la tronche?!"

ps: est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si on peut consulter la météo? Important la météo !


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2010)

Avec un iPad 3G et l'application idoine (il doit y en avoir des milliers sur l'App Store), ce doit être facile de savoir dans le RER combien de degrés il fait _à l'extérieur_ du RER.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2010)

Voté "Non".

Pas en rapport avec les qualités de la machine mais en fonction de mes besoins actuels auxquels elle ne correspond pas.

Par ailleurs, je trouve que c'est un produit intéressant qui trouvera sans doute son public, surtout au prix demandé.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Voté oui.
> 
> Aucun besoin d'une webcam : déjà que je n'utilise pas celle de mon MBP
> Peut-être quelques manques dans l'absence de Flash, pour certains sites. Manques certaines fois équilibrés par la présence d'applications des sites concernés.



Pareil pour la WebCam sur l'iMac .
Il serait bien d'avoir un iLife sur iPad et là , elle serait quasi parfaite !

EDIT : Au niveau puissance , ca risque de dépoter puisque un dual 500mhz rattrape un n270 1.6ghz : http://www.blogeee.net/2010/01/atom...e-les-performances-en-surf-des-deux-machines/

On peut donc espérer qu'elle soit plus puissante (de toute manière , elle lit de la HD prouvant sa supériorité).


----------



## guilio_19 (29 Janvier 2010)

non pour moi, enfin pas avant une cam et j'attend de voir si ce n'est pas juste un iphone encombrant. Par contre je me vois bien prendre dzs cours dessus. Donc==> V2.     Edit : toujours pas de flash ? Bon eh ba c'est définitivement non alors.


----------



## fadem (29 Janvier 2010)

J'ai voté non parce que j'ai un peu de mal à voir l'utilité d'un iphone pour mes usages alors imaginez une ipad !  J'ai un macbook à la maison, un macmini au bureau. J'ai pas besoin en plus d'être connecté entre les deux. Avec un compte Imap et Dropbox je peux tout faire. Pour moi (et seulement moi, je sais bien que ça sert à d'autres), l'accès web mobile est un gadget. 
En plus il y a quand même quelque chose qui me chiffonne avec cet ipad, c'est sa prise en main. Vu la taille du truc, il faudra sans doute le tenir avec une main par la tranche et non pas par le dos comme un iphone. Donc déjà, on oublie la frappe à deux mains dont ils se gargarisent chez Apple (et ce même à la maison devant la téloche). Mais j'attends de voir le produit en vrai, ptet que je me trompe.


----------



## Frodon (29 Janvier 2010)

En tant que développeur, je peux vous dire que cette tablette n'a pas encore révélée tout son potentiel.

C'est bien simple, l'iPad n'a pas de limite visible. On peut potentiellement faire tout ce qu'on fait avec un ordinateur (sauf peut être ce qui consomme beaucoup d'espace disque, puisqu'il est quand même limité (type montage vidéo HD par exemple)), voir faire des choses unique impossible avec un clavier et une souris mais rendu possible par l'interface tactile, donc tout est possible, mais évidement pas de la même façon, puisque c'est tactile  .

Si vous me demandez si un Photoshop sur iPad serait possible, je réponds sans hésiter OUI, de même pour un Aperture, un Pro Tools, un Garage Band, un InDesign, un Illustrator...etc Bref, TOUT est possible.
Pour l'apport du tactile, on voit déjà ce que cela peut apporter en MAO, les quelques applis iPhone dans ce domaine le démontre, mais la faible taille de l'écran de l'iPhone ne permettait pas à ces applis de vraiment servir professionnellement. Avec l'iPad, la MAO va se prendre une belle révolution. Et probablement d'autres domaines aussi.

Maintenant, Apple a mis l'essentiel pour satisfaire la majorité, soit de quoi faire de l'Internet et de la bureautique + la compatibilité applis iPhone. Mais il est évident qu'Apple compte sur le talent des développeurs tiers pour exploiter réellement le plein potentiel de cette iPad. Et croyez moi, même les plus sceptiques succomberont lorsque la logithèque spécifiquement adapté à l'iPad sera suffisamment conséquente.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> -Des professionnels j'en vois pas trop l'utilité! (fort limité en stockage et le non libre os)



Ben si, justement.
Embarquer dans un truc ultra portable :
- sa documentation technique / livres de référence
- ses présentations
- des bases de données
- etc...

Exactement comme je le fais sur mon iPhone, mais avec un écran plus grand et plus facilement lisible...
Pour des professions libérales en déplacement, comme les médecins, par exemple, des formateurs, des consultants, des artisans, des techniciens, des commerciaux c'est tout simplement génial ce truc.
En gros, il suffit de travailler pour en voir plein d'utilisations pro potentielles...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> - le choix des livres en français doit être ridicule, voir inexistant pour le moment.



D'après ce que j'ai entendu hier soir sur BFM TV chez nous l'offre sera inexistante.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> mais la faible taille de l'écran de l'iPhone ne permettait pas à ces applis de vraiment servir professionnellement.



Ben si.
Je l'utilise "professionnellement" tous les jours, et même la nuit... Accès au Vidal, au Mercks, à la base Claude Bernard, logiciels de cotation des actes, bases de données perso, logiciels de statistiques, accès à mon mac à distance via LogMeIn ou Jaadu etc, etc.....
Essayez de voir un peu plus loin que votre petit monde, et mettez vous à penser qu'il y a plein de gens qui travaillent sans être développeur, graphiste ou photographe.


----------



## Frodon (29 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai entendu hier soir sur BFM TV chez nous l'offre sera inexistante.



BFM TV a tord alors, car Steve Jobs a précisé lors de la keynote, que le format des eBooks est le format ePub, hors, c'est justement le format des eBooks vendus par la FNAC et la plupart des sites de eBooks.

Donc il sera possible de lire tous les eBooks de FNAC + tous ceux des autres sites eBoks hors AMazon/MobiPocket qui font bande à part.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h36 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben si.
> Je l'utilise "professionnellement" tous les jours, et même la nuit... Accès au Vidal, au Mercks, à la base Claude Bernard, logiciels de cotation des actes, bases de données perso, logiciels de statistiques, accès à mon mac à distance via LogMeIn ou Jaadu etc, etc.....
> Essayez de voir un peu plus loin que votre petit monde, et mettez vous à penser qu'il y a plein de gens qui travaillent sans être développeur, graphiste ou photographe.



Déjà, ma phrase que tu cites hors contexte, était en rapport avec la MAO (Musique Assisté par Ordinateur) et rien d'autres!!! Ca n'avait pas vocation à être lu de façon général, mais alors pas du tout (des fois je me demande comment certains arrivent à lire de travers des choses qui ont pourtant un contexte clair).
Evidement qu'il y a des tonnes d'applications où l'iPhone va très bien, même avec son petit écran.

Je ne parlais QUE des applications qui sont vraiment pénalisé par le petit écran de l'iPhone, et j'ai cité le domaine de la MAO en exemple. Pour lequel j'ai dit que pour vraiment se servir professionnellement de certaines applications, sous entendu de façon confortable, l'écran de l'iPad sera plus adapté et permettra vraiment à CES applications (et pas d'autres!) d'exprimer leurs plein potentiel.

Bien sûr que tu peux déjà l'utiliser dans bien des cas, mais pour avoir aussi utiliser des logiciels d'accès à distance d'ordinateur via LogMe In ou autre, reconnais que c'est pas d'un confort extraordinaire sur l'écran 3,5" de l'iPhone, ca serait être de sacré mauvaise fois de prétendre le contraire.

En un mot, le grand écran permettra à de nombreuses applications d'exprimer leur plein potentiel, qui ne pouvait s'exprimer pleinement avec un écran 3,5". Donc je ne parlais et ne parles que des applis pénalisées par un petit écran, pas les autres, que ca soit bien clair!!!


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> BFM TV a tord alors, car Steve Jobs a précisé lors de la keynote, que le format des eBooks est le format ePub, hors, c'est justement le format des eBooks vendus par la FNAC et la plupart des sites de eBooks.
> 
> Donc il sera possible de lire tous les eBooks de FNAC + tous ceux des autres sites eBoks hors AMazon/MobiPocket qui font bande à part.
> 
> ...



Là, je te rejoins parfaitement ; c'est bien pour ça que j'attends fermement cet iPad, et que, contrairement à ce que je lis partout, je pense que c'est un produit dont beaucoup de catégories "professionnelles" sauront parfaitement s'emparer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> BFM TV a tord alors, car Steve Jobs a précisé lors de la keynote, que le format des eBooks est le format ePub, hors, c'est justement le format des eBooks vendus par la FNAC et la plupart des sites de eBooks.
> 
> Donc il sera possible de lire tous les eBooks de FNAC + tous ceux des autres sites eBoks hors AMazon/MobiPocket qui font bande à part.



Ils parlaient de l'offre de l'iBook Store. Et ce n'est pas un problème technique mais de droit et d'entente avec les éditeurs nationaux.

Cela dit, en ce qui me concerne, pour les livres je reste attaché au bon vieux livre papier. Le livre électronique, bof !

Par contre, là où l'iPad peut présenter un intérêt pour moi, c'est pour les journaux et magazines que je jette une fois lus et qui seraient a priori consultables sans jouer du doigt sur l'écran pour zoomer ou se déplacer sur la page.


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2010)

Pour les livres, j'ai fait une comparaison : je lis en ce moment le tome V des Mémoires de St-Simon. 597g
iPad : 680g.
On est dans le même ordre de grandeur : ça me va


----------



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Pour les livres, j'ai fait une comparaison : je lis en ce moment le tome V des Mémoires de St-Simon. 597g
> iPad : 680g.
> On est dans le même ordre de grandeur : ça me va



Bah moi j'suis sur le Fléau.... niveau poids (en .g [s'entend]), l'iPad est certainement en dessous _[qu'il est long c'ui là!!  ]_, par contre, niveau poids (en Ko), à mon avis, faudra faire plusieurs tomes! :rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2010)

Il ne faut pas penser qu'ouvrages de littérature. Là, je suis d'accord, on n'a jamais fait mieux que le papier...
Là où un lecteur comme l'iPad prend toute sa dimension, c'est pour tout ce qui est lexiques, dictionnaires, bouquins de référence ou techniques avec, en plus, tout ce qu'offre en terme d'utilisation et de recherche, de mise à jour, le fait que ces documents soient sous forme électronique...


----------



## MacSedik (29 Janvier 2010)

Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas remarqué, l'application iBooks dont faisait référence iDuck ci-dessus, n'est pas présente sur la page française de l'iPad... donc je pense que cette application est exclusivement US (pour le moment)...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Pour les livres, j'ai fait une comparaison : je lis en ce moment le tome V des Mémoires de St-Simon. 597g
> iPad : 680g.
> On est dans le même ordre de grandeur : ça me va



Le marque-page virtuel est prévu sur l'iPad ?


----------



## GrayStorm (29 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il ne faut pas penser qu'ouvrages de littérature. Là, je suis d'accord, on n'a jamais fait mieux que le papier...
> Là où un lecteur comme l'iPad prend toute sa dimension, c'est pour tout ce qui est lexiques, dictionnaires, bouquins de référence ou techniques avec, en plus, tout ce qu'offre en terme d'utilisation et de recherche, de mise à jour, le fait que ces documents soient sous forme électronique...


 
C'est effectivement comme cela que j'imagine l'utilisation. Des temps de lecture réduits pour consulter une info ou une autre sur des bouquins de référence ou des docs diverses.
Evidemment s'il y avait la possibilité de prendre des notes sur les dits bouquins, ça serait encore plus terrible ...


----------



## mercutio (29 Janvier 2010)

Moi je suis conquis.

Je prends le train régulièrement et j'emporte mon macbook pour des vidéos, photos et musique. utilisation très standard donc. Le problème c'est que le macbook est très lourd et encombrant . Et je n'ai pas toujours le courage de le prendre.

Cet ipad est donc idéal pour moi (faut juste qua macprovideo développe NED dessus mais il y a déjà une version iphone).

Il trouve vraiment bien sa place entre le ipod touch/iphone et le macbook air. Il est réussit exthétiquement et semble complet en connectique.

Il pourrait même servir de super contrôle midi pour des effets en audio/video...à l'instar du kaoss pad de korg....

Le format semble idéal pour lire des mangas... pour les BD's je doute ainsi que pour les livres (c'est tellement gai le contact du papier).

Je lui souhaite beaucoup de succès.

Prochaine étape, Apple doit supprimer l'ipod touch (ou lui mettre la fonction téléphone) de sa gamme et faire un iphone "light" pour le remplacer à 200 euros


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui est dommage reste cette fermeture du système. Elle a de bons côtés [notamment en terme de sûreté de fonctionnement et de sécurité] mais elle est fâcheuse par la rigidité qu'elle implique ; elle empêche aussi un certain nombre de développements.

Et déverrouiller frauduleusement, si c'est toujours envisageable, est vraiment un pis-aller.


----------



## Galuz (29 Janvier 2010)

Comme beaucoup, j'y réfléchis. Si je ne devais faire du montage vidéo, je pense que je switcherai pour un Ipad (ce ne serait pas un vrai switch). Car il peut satisfaire 90% des besoins.
Je l'envisage bien pour un parent qui ne connaît pas grand chose à l'informatique, et ne fait que surfer. Plutôt qu'un pc portable, un Ipad ferait bien l'affaire. Reste juste à ce qu'il aime le côté tactile.


----------



## MacSedik (29 Janvier 2010)

mercutio a dit:


> Le problème c'est que le *macbook est très lourd et encombrant* . Et je n'ai pas toujours le courage de le prendre.



Mouais, t'abuses un peu comme même 2 Kg, je trouve pas ça lourd. l'iPad D) n'a "que" 3 pouces de moins, côté encombrant est discutable. 



mercutio a dit:


> Il trouve vraiment bien sa place entre le ipod touch/iphone et le macbook air. Il est réussit exthétiquement et semble *complet en connectique*.



J'irai pas jusqu'à là. 

En tout cas s'il convient à tes besoins c'est l'essentiel.  Pour moi, je ne sais pas à quoi va-t-il me servir?... wait & see


----------



## G617 (29 Janvier 2010)

desertea a dit:


> Je vais très certainement un acheter un. C'est mon côté Geek !!


Eh, bien moi non ! Si c'est desertea qui est sur la photo, je pense qu'on a, chacun, beaucoup plus besoin d'une desertea que d'un i-pad.


----------



## Nephou (29 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> l'iPad D) n'a "que" 3 pouces de moins, côté encombrant est discutable.


juste en passant : même une fois ouvert ? Parce quen train ça sert moins un portable fermé


----------



## Patamach (29 Janvier 2010)

L'ipad est un gadget destiné à surprendre l'adversaire.

Pour les explications voir avec Fufu


----------



## MacSedik (29 Janvier 2010)

Nephou a dit:


> juste en passant : même une fois ouvert ? Parce qu&#8217;en train ça sert moins un portable fermé



C'est sûr


----------



## Pouasson (29 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Et déverrouiller frauduleusement, si c'est toujours envisageable, est vraiment un pis-aller.



Au vu des possibilités et de la stabilité du jailbreak actuel des iPhone, je pense qu'on a largement dépassé le pis-aller personnellement... et si ça prend la même voie pour l'iPad, ça n'en sera que d'autant plus bénéfique (on compte plus le nombre d'apps qui se sont retrouvées sur l'Appstore parce qu'elles ont connu un succès monstre de prime abord sur Cydia et consorts.


----------



## chafpa (29 Janvier 2010)

Patamach a dit:


> L'ipad est un gadget destiné à surprendre l'adversaire.
> 
> Pour les explications voir avec Fufu


Superbe recherche 

A voté : en ai-je besoin, Non


----------



## silos (29 Janvier 2010)

J'ai voté OUI.

Parce que pour l'utilisation que j'en ai, ça devrait largement remplacer mon MBP 15" que je trouve trop gros.

Cependant je reste un peu perplexe face à l'ergonomie matérielle : je veux parler de l'orientation de l'écran, car si c'est pour se balader avec un dock....ou être obligé d'incliner la tête vers le bas pour regarder une vidéo lorsqu'il est posé à plat sur les genoux ou la tablette du TGV...

J'ai de gros doutes à ce niveau, et peu de monde semble s'en inquiéter.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2010)

silos a dit:


> J'ai voté OUI.
> 
> Parce que pour l'utilisation que j'en ai, ça devrait largement remplacer mon MBP 15" que je trouve trop gros.
> 
> ...



Peut-être parce que beaucoup de gens lisent des livres, et qu'ils ont trouvé la solution : soit ils le tiennent à la verticale dans ces extensions des avants bras qu'on appelle des mains, soit ils le posent sur la tablette et supportent l'énorme effort d'incliner la tête pour lire (tout le monde ne souffre pas forcément d'arthrose cervicale à un stade terminal).


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Janvier 2010)

Personnellement avec un ipod touch, et un macbookpro je n'en ai pas l'utilité en déplacement. Mais certains en seront ravi j'en suis sur.

Pour une utilisation à la maison, ouai, pourquoi pas mais ca m'intéressera réellement quand il y aura une possibilité de streaming de continue via le mac. Alors on va attendre de voir les applications pour l'ipad sur le store, ou le jailbreak. Sinon je repasserai à la V2


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2010)

Le premier effet iPad est la venue d'individus tels que celui ci-dessus (#127) qui ne postent que pour insulter les autres.

L'iPad ne vous sied pas ? La gamme Apple ne vous convient pas ? La politique commerciale de cette entreprise n'a pas heur de vous plaire ?

C'est simple : passez votre chemin.

Ce fil pourrait être un moment d'échange de points de vue de bonne tenue, malheureusement vous avez choisi d'y venir vomir votre bêtise.


----------



## choumou (29 Janvier 2010)

Youhou, je crois que le petit frère de Spleen viens de s'inscrire.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2010)

benderrules a dit:


> (CA) chiffre d'affaire explosant grace a tous les moutons qui se sont jetes sur l'iphone (au demeurant tres beau produit mais au forfait exorbitant sachant que pour le même prix mensuel que l'abbonement iphone tu peux avoir un portable tres correct en illimite le soir + fixe + adsl + tv)



Ben, oui, je suis un de ces moutons. Mais tu vois, je suis assez grand pour savoir ce je veux, ce dont j'ai besoin, ce que je suis prêt à payer pour tel ou tel service.
L'illimité le soir, je m'en fous ; je travaille dans la journée ou la nuit, et j'ai passé l'âge de m'enfermer dans les placards pour parler de mon acné à mes potes.
L'adsl, ben je préfère la fibre ; j'ai les moyens.
Le fixe, bof. De toute façon, c'est fourni quasiment en standard avec tous les abonnements net.
La TV, faut quand même payer un peu plus si tu veux autre chose que ce que tu as de toute façon avec la TNT de base.
Mais dès que j'ai besoin de conseils hautement spécialisés sur la façon de pas être un mouton, je te contacte, promis.
Surtout pour si je change de bord et que j'ai besoin de conseils avisés sur la façon d'utiliser les légumes.


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (29 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Si vous me demandez si un Photoshop sur iPad serait possible, je réponds sans hésiter OUI, de même pour un Aperture, un Pro Tools, un Garage Band, un InDesign, un Illustrator...etc Bref, TOUT est possible.



Euh... Je vois pas trop comment protools pourrait tourner sur un bidule sans carte son, avec un proco à 1giga...


----------



## tranquille (29 Janvier 2010)

Oui, pas pour moi car développer sur l'Ipad me semble difficile. :rateau:

Ce sera pour les enfants.

Voila.

jj


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

silos a dit:


> J'ai voté OUI.
> 
> Parce que pour l'utilisation que j'en ai, ça devrait largement remplacer mon MBP 15" que je trouve trop gros.
> 
> ...



J'avais le même doute que toi , mais en allant sur le site d'Apple , j'ai trouvé la iPad case : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/specs/

Elle permet d'incliner ton iPad .

Sinon , SVP , restons dans le sujet .


----------



## Frodon (29 Janvier 2010)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:


> Euh... Je vois pas trop comment protools pourrait tourner sur un bidule sans carte son, avec un proco à 1giga...



OK, je te l'accorde pour Pro Tools, car la carte son n'est qu'en sortie uniquement (enfin je crois), et le processeur est un peu léger (encore qu'une version Lite avec seulement des instruments virtuels peut être envisagé pour palier à cela).


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:


> Euh... Je vois pas trop comment protools pourrait tourner sur un bidule sans carte son, avec un proco à 1giga...



1ghz en ARM = bien plus puissant que l'atom même n450 .


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Janvier 2010)

Oh mais là je crois que tout le monde y est. :love:
Dans le sujet. :rateau:


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2010)

Après, si on veut pousser l'usage, c'est peut-être aussi qu'un ordinateur portable est mieux adapté aux besoins.

L'aspect le plus surprenant à mon sens est le prix.

Apple a bien l'intention d'asseoir solidement l'iPad entre liPhone et le MacBook et ne pas renouveler le fiasco du Cube G4. C'est à dire que les gens ne doivent pas avoir envie de payer moins cher, même pour avoir moins, ou plus cher au bénéfice d'un peu plus.

L'iPad apporte un confort supplémentaire qui fait défaut au MacBook. En même temps, il reste un super-iPhone/iPod qui ne lie pas forcément à Mac OS X. Le public PC-Windows est aussi dans la ligne de mire.

A l'instar du MacBook Air, il va rapidement trouver son public. Un public de niche, aux besoins ciblés, comme semble les apprécier Apple.

iPad est-il le successeur du Newton ? Non, car il lui manque la reconnaissance d'écriture.

D'un autre côté, il est mieux armé que le Newton &#8212; un produit qui était isolé du reste de la galaxie Apple &#8212; car déjà compatible avec l'AppStore et son environnement et ouvert aux développeurs. Dès lors, tout devient possible, comme le fait remarquer Frodon, même un Photoshop iPad (qui n'aurait bien sûr que peu de rapports avec celui de la CS4).

L'iPad ne révolutionne pas grand chose. C'est à la fois un iPhone, un Kindle à la Cupertino, un PDA, un Notebook. Encore une fois, Apple s'empare de choses connues pour les remixer à sa façon et en faire un objet unique et sans équivalent (ils viendront bien vite).

Si vous voulez des outils vraiment rélutionnaires, achetez une pique, une faux, une fourche ou une guillotine.

L'iPad est quand même une chouette idée cadeau pour sa moitié.


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> L'aspect le plus surprenant à mon sens est le prix.


 Surprise agréable  et ça rend l'objet très tentant.


> Apple a bien l'intention d'asseoir solidement l'iPad entre liPhone et le MacBook et ne pas renouveler le fiasco du Cube G4. C'est à dire que les gens ne doivent pas avoir envie de payer moins cher, même pour avoir moins, ou plus cher au bénéfice d'un peu plus.
> 
> L'iPad apporte un confort supplémentaire qui fait défaut au MacBook. En même temps, il reste un super-iPhone/iPod qui ne lie pas forcément à Mac OS X. Le public PC-Windows est aussi dans la ligne de mire.
> 
> ...


D'accord tant sur l'analyse que pour le cadeau  

J'en viens quand même à me demander si c'est si pratique pour tapoter avec le clavier quand l'appareil est appuyé sur les genoux : il faut pouvoir le caler.


----------



## toto160 (29 Janvier 2010)

Euh.... exuse moi Bompi, mais est se que je peux dire que l'iPad c'est de la merde ?? Ou alors  il est INTERDIT de critiquer la belle et toute puissant Pomme ??? Faut m'expliqué, parce que là c'est abusif d'avoir supprimer mon post.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Enfin bon , le seul motif de l'achat est que soit je devais vendre l'iMac et acheter un MacBook (c'est à dire re-payer pour 10% de diff de perfo) ou alors , il y a l'iPad : J'ai des besoins précis et ils correspondent à l'iPad : Pourquoi prendre un MacBook ? .

Bref , maintenant , reste plus qu'a la tester et à se décider sur la capacité .

EDIT : tu peux critiquer mais pas dire direct : c'est de la merde.
Tu peux convaincre ou persuader plutôt (à mon sens ).


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'iPad est quand même une chouette idée cadeau pour sa moitié.





			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Motif: _Voir suppression précédente. Va pas falloir trop y aller, hein ?_


Si on peut plus faire une p'tite blagounette "gentille"... 
CQFD :


Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour ça, elle a déjà un MacBook Pro.


Bref...


----------



## Nicosun (29 Janvier 2010)

J'ai repondu Oui,

Je vais prendre le modéle entrée de gamme a 500 $


1) Pour le travail, je vais mettre tout mon catalogue produit soit plus de 3000 fiches techniques, je vais économiser du papier et du temps en envoyant directement par mail les produits sélectionné par le client. Même si c'est assez rare mais ça arrive je ne serait plus a pris au dépourvu sur une demande spontanée.

2) La prise de note en direct chez le client et l'envoi du rapport a mon assistante dans la foulée.

3) Surement quelques bouquins technique et dictionnaire une fois disponibles sur l'App iBook

4) Pour mes déplacements c'est l'objet idéal en plus du travail mais aussi pouvoir regarder un film, retoucher une Keynote.

Je prendrais aussi la sacoche de protection qui prends differente forme.

Voilà, il ne manquerais plus que je puisse télécharger le midol et les echos en version numériques et c'est niquel


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Janvier 2010)

Ben moi pour décharger des photos (voyage en chine prochainement)

L'absence d'iBooks m'a quand même un peu refroidi.


----------



## Dead head (29 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> () Mais si c'est assez rare mais ça arrive je en saurait plus a prit au dépourvu sur une demande spontané. Ainsi que les listes de prix bien sûr. ()



Serait-il possible de faire un effort, Nicosun et d'autres, quand vous écrivez ? Au moins, vous relire ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir, oui, je vais probablement acheter l'ipad. Ma raison est la suivante : je cherche depuis longtemps une machine capable de me servir de classeur numérique pour remplacer mes fiches bristol et compagnie. Je crois bien que je tiens là la tablette de cire du scribe égyptien, mais dopée à la technologie apple. Ni mon ordi de bureau ni mon portable ne me permettent de réaliser ce rêve : transbahuter avec moi dans mes pièces un petit appareil sur lequel je puisse réaliser des fiches rapides. Ce serait pour moi une sorte de mahcine à fabriquer une encyclopédie personnelle avec textes et photos (et vive iwork !).
Je regrette seulement qu'on ne puisse pas (pour le moment du moins) écrire à la main sur l'écran...

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le logiciel Texshop de latex fonctionnera avec ce modèle, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout bien compris concernant l'utilisation de logiciels téléchargés sur le net avec l'ipad. Merci à vous !


----------



## baltazare (29 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben si, justement.
> Embarquer dans un truc ultra portable :
> - sa documentation technique / livres de référence
> - ses présentations
> ...



et tout ce que tu dis tu le mets ou!! il y a un finder? endroit ou stoker tes présentations? de quoi?? par ce que c'est fort limite actuellement! par ce que Iwork pour tout ça, c'est maigre!
il aurait été bien de pouvoir utiliser (installer) le logiciel que tu utilises sur imac ou autres. (bien différent pour les emplois que tu désignes)
mais cela peut venir par la suite!

"Pour des professions libérales en déplacement, comme les médecins, par exemple, des formateurs, des consultants, des artisans, des techniciens, des commerciaux c'est tout simplement génial ce truc." 

je comprends pas!!!:mouais:

Ceci dit, je la trouve très jolie la tablette, mais faut pas la prendre pour travailler comme on le fait actuellement! 
son but premier c'est la lecture.. à voir pour la fatigue des yeux..
et voir si il y aura beaucoup de livre en français..  
mais ical,email... top  voir si on sais enregistrer les pièces jointes!


----------



## pacificateur (29 Janvier 2010)

l'Ibad surement pas, mais le nouvel MBP oui > mais qu'en va t'il arriver


----------



## Maya7 (29 Janvier 2010)

De la meme façon que j'avais été déçu du macbook air pour le peu qu'il ai apporté , je suis pour l'instant déçu du ipad . 
Le seul truc qui me ferai penché pour cet dernière machine c'est que je suis un gros lecteur et un grand voyageur en meme temps je pourrai etre intéressé par l'ibook mais 500 euro ....


----------



## Delgesu (29 Janvier 2010)

Maya7 a dit:


> Le seul truc qui me ferai penché pour cet dernière machine c'est que je suis un gros lecteur et un grand voyageur



Ce qu'il te faut alors c'est plutôt un livre électronique. Autonomie gigantesque (grâce à l'encre électronique), confort de lecture, bien moins cher que l'iPad, plein de livres en français gratos sur le net, ou au choix des librairies payantes virtuelles.


----------



## Nicosun (29 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> et tout ce que tu dis tu le mets ou!! il y a un finder? endroit ou stoker tes présentations? de quoi?? par ce que c'est fort limite actuellement! par ce que Iwork pour tout ça, c'est maigre!
> il aurait été bien de pouvoir utiliser (installer) le logiciel que tu utilises sur imac ou autres. (bien différent pour les emplois que tu désignes)
> mais cela peut venir par la suite!
> 
> ...



Tu peux faire du rangement avec des groupes dans l'app photo pour les fiches techniques par exemple.
Tes présentations keynotes dans l'application keynote
et des bouquins dans le bibliothèques (si disponible)

On a pas obligatoirement besoin d'un finder pour faire du rangement, enfin je vois ça comme ça.


----------



## Delgesu (29 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> On a pas obligatoirement besoin d'un finder pour faire du rangement, enfin je vois ça comme ça.



Je souscris complètement à ces propos. Comme j'écrivais ailleurs, on voit naître depuis plusieurs mois des systèmes de classement différents. Spotlight, par exemple: je m'en sers tout le temps.


----------



## baltazare (29 Janvier 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> Je souscris complètement à ces propos. Comme j'écrivais ailleurs, on voit naître depuis plusieurs mois des systèmes de classement différents. Spotlight, par exemple: je m'en sers tout le temps.



ouf.. tant mieux!



mais on manque quand même beaucoup d'informations quand au potentiel!! patience


----------



## Delgesu (29 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> ouf.. tant mieux!



fous-toi de ma gueule, te gêne pas !


----------



## Macuserman (29 Janvier 2010)

Si on suspecte le fait que l'application "Kindle" soit supportée, alors on aura tout gagner.
Et c'est super bien résumé dans l'article du jour: les gens qui critiquent sans avoir eu l'objet en main, et sans nuancer quoi que ce soit, sont à écartés en quelque sorte du débat&#8230;


----------



## shenrone (29 Janvier 2010)

Je suis sur qu'aujourd'hui Steve scrute les réactions sur la toile pour améliorer la tablette...
Dans mon cas je sais pas si mon cote Geek patientera jusqu'a la REV B:rateau:


----------



## fpoil (29 Janvier 2010)

silos a dit:


> J'ai voté OUI.
> pour regarder une vidéo lorsqu'il est posé à plat sur les genoux ou la tablette du TGV...
> .



Je propose à un fabriquant d'accessoires de vendre une petite serviette à poser sur les banquettes de la SNCF ou de la RATP pour éviter aux futurs possesseurs de l'Ipad de se prendre des prunes

Et faut dire au môssieur de la vidéo d'Apple que c'est pas bien de mettre les pieds sur la table...D'ailleurs si j'en achète un ou une, il va falloir que je mette au point une stratégie pour expliquer à ma fille que moi j'ai le droit de le faire parce que j'ai un Ipad, pas elle:rateau:


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> et tout ce que tu dis tu le mets ou!! il y a un finder? endroit ou stoker tes présentations? de quoi?? par ce que c'est fort limite actuellement! par ce que Iwork pour tout ça, c'est maigre!



Ou je mets tout ça ?
Ben là où je le mets dans mon iPhone. Dans d'excellents logiciels dédiés à cette fonction, par exemple : FileMagnet, DocToGo, QuickOffice, ShareitPro, GoodReader, ezShare, Files... T'en veux d'autres ?
Des bases de données ? HandBase, Bento, iSort...

C'est ta connaissance de ce qui existe, qui est limitée, pas ce qui est possible de faire avec un iPhone et donc avec un iPad...


----------



## baltazare (29 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ou je mets tout ça ?
> Ben là où je le mets dans mon iPhone. Dans d'excellents logiciels dédiés à cette fonction, par exemple : FileMagnet, DocToGo, QuickOffice, ShareitPro, GoodReader, ezShare, Files... T'en veux d'autres ?
> Des bases de données ? HandBase, Bento, iSort...
> 
> C'est ta connaissance de ce qui existe, qui est limitée, pas ce qui est possible de faire avec un iPhone et donc avec un iPad...



Mince le geek en puissance..

broum broum...
Au quart de tour.

Tout tes tes programmes sont bien mais pas pour utilisation professionnel..
le monde professionnel ne se limite pas à montrer une lettre ou un beau dessin!
Tu parlais des professions libérales, la plupart ont des logiciels propres à l'entreprise (médecine..)donc impossible.. Et quelques logiciels sont sur le net mais pas tous!
Moi j'utilise Medimust ...c'est mort

Alors ok je suis pas calé pour dénicher des astuces pour BRICOLER mais pour le monde professionnel tu repasseras. elle est pas faite pour ça. ni pour les banc d'école!

ps: quand je disais finder je voulais dire fichier (endroit) ou stocker.. 
     depuis l'ordinateur fixe, (que tu peux apporter des solutions pour certaine choses)
     ou depuis un mail ou internet, serait on copier une image ou un morceaux de texte.. 
     copier/collé du web à Iwork??? c'est encore flou.. 

Encore une fois je dénigre pas lIpad! je la trouve jolie et pratique pour certaine choses 

*Mais pour l'utilisation pro elle est trop limite!*

Imagine chez un client avec l'Ipad pour lui montrer un montage photo, vidéo, site web ou autres à tout les coups le client veut changer un truc ou l'autre! et tu lui dis quoi! attendez je rentre à la maison changer et je reviens vous le montrer! (pareil en réunion) *tu parles d'un pro!*

un pro ouvre son macbook pro ou autres.. et change sur place à la demande du client.


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2010)

toto160 a dit:


> Euh.... exuse moi Bompi, mais est se que je peux dire que l'iPad c'est de la merde ?? Ou alors  il est INTERDIT de critiquer la belle et toute puissant Pomme ??? Faut m'expliqué, parce que là c'est abusif d'avoir supprimer mon post.


Tu peux critiquer, certes. Mais si possible en étayant un peu, en tous cas en écrivant à peu près correctement sur le fond comme la forme.


tirhum a dit:


> Si on peut plus faire une p'tite blagounette "gentille"...
> CQFD :
> 
> Bref...


Tu as raison, on doit pouvoir. Mais il faut bien faire montre d'un peu d'autorité pour aider ceux qui ne comprennent que le mode répressif 


domdom1 a dit:


> Bonsoir, oui, je vais probablement acheter l'ipad. Ma raison est la suivante : je cherche depuis longtemps une machine capable de me servir de classeur numérique pour remplacer mes fiches bristol et compagnie. Je crois bien que je tiens là la tablette de cire du scribe égyptien, mais dopée à la technologie apple. Ni mon ordi de bureau ni mon portable ne me permettent de réaliser ce rêve : transbahuter avec moi dans mes pièces un petit appareil sur lequel je puisse réaliser des fiches rapides. Ce serait pour moi une sorte de mahcine à fabriquer une encyclopédie personnelle avec textes et photos (et vive iwork !).
> Je regrette seulement qu'on ne puisse pas (pour le moment du moins) écrire à la main sur l'écran...
> 
> Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si le logiciel Texshop de latex fonctionnera avec ce modèle, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout bien compris concernant l'utilisation de logiciels téléchargés sur le net avec l'ipad. Merci à vous !


Je ne crois pas que LaTeX ait été porté pour l'iPhone. J'imagine que l'un des problèmes est la fermeture de la plate-forme, qui empêche d'installer au niveau système de nouveaux composants [ça, c'est ce que je regrette, à titre personnel]. Donc il faudrait faire un portage de TeXShop et lui adjoindre une distribution TeX : au bas mot cela ferait une application de 300 MB (?). Un peu lourd ... Mais c'est sûr que c'est une bonne idée.

Je me dis que je vais finir par déverrouiller mon iPhone ... et faire pareil pour l'iPad le jour où j'en ai un [et je pense que ce jour viendra assez vite ].


----------



## Macmootpro (29 Janvier 2010)

moi pour ma pars, je ne pense pas faire l'investissement.

il y a certes des choses intéressantes par exemple: l'agenda qui passe à deux pages, ca doit être plus agréable pour l'utilisation (d'ailleurs il pourrais faire pareil sur notre vieux ical tableau sous 10.6) ou le survol des photos en zoom pincé.

ensuite j'avoue une grosse déception concernant le design de l'ipad venant d'Apple, je pense que certain graphiste qui on fait circuler des photos ont eu plus de goût , enfin ca n'engage que moi .
peut-être aussi la taille des composants posait problème pour faire un design par exemple plus fin.

enfin je dis ca mais bon quand je l'a verrais en vrai, je suis sur de changer d'avis .

Bonne soirée a tous le monde.


----------



## iMacounet (30 Janvier 2010)

J'ai voté "J'y reflechis" car l' iPad me semble être une bonne alternative au MacBook.


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Est-ce que je vais acheter un iPad ?
Mmmm.... je vais chier un coup et je te réponds, ça te vas ? :love:


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Janvier 2010)

Moi oui mais la V2 

C'est ce que j'avais fais avec l'iPod Touch. Cependant trop petit (en mémoire, 16Go pleins) 

Donc je le garderais que pour ma sic et quelques films et l'iPad viendrait dans le sac pour avoir le web confortablement. Mais pas sûre que ce sera pas un V4 ou 5 Quand j'y réfléchis je pense investir d'abord dans un GROS SSD puis de la RAM en plus ^^ En gros j'aurais un iPad le jour ou il aura la puissance du MacBook pour accompagner l' iMac que j'aurais alors ^^  

Oui je tire des plans sur la comète


----------



## Delgesu (30 Janvier 2010)

Et pour les gens qui écrivent beaucoup, vous ne trouvez pas le contact physique du clavier indispensable ? Le clavier tactile comme sur l'iPhone, ça va un peu, pour dépanner, mais à la longue... C'est comme les joysticks virtuels sur iPhone. Franchement, c'est vraiment pas pareil que de sentir vraiment les manettes avec leur butée.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Janvier 2010)

Ouais je comprends le point de vue mais pour l'iPad, il faudra  d'abord tester


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> C'est comme les joysticks virtuels sur iPhone. Franchement, c'est vraiment pas pareil que de sentir vraiment les manettes avec leur butée.



Ah ça je ne te le fait pas dire, un vrai joystick dans la main, y'a que ça de vrai...  :love:


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> Imagine chez un client avec l'Ipad pour lui montrer un montage photo, vidéo, site web ou autres à tout les coups le client veut changer un truc ou l'autre! et tu lui dis quoi! attendez je rentre à la maison changer et je reviens vous le montrer! (pareil en réunion) *tu parles d'un pro!*



Pour les sites Web par exemple, rien n'empeche d'imaginer qu'un jour sortira une application de développement Web pour iPad, avec:

- Serveur Web intégré avec support du PHP (basé sur lighthttpd ou apache carrément + module PHP) dans une thread de l'appli
- Une section administration de base de données (utilisant SQLlite pour stocker la base de donnée) avec un navigateur de bases de données et de tables de bdd (via NavigationController + TableView) et un interpreteur de requete SQL (un champs TextView avec un bouton pour valider et le traitement derrière pour faire executer la requete par SQLLite).
- Navigateur de fichier (via un NavigationController + des Tableviews)
- Editeur de texte avec coloration syntaxique + complétion
- Un navigateur intégré pour montrer le site (via une Webview donc)

Ce qui permettrait de faire ce que tu dis. Techniquement c'est parfaitement possible sur un iPad, il a tout ce qu'il faut, un écran suffisamment grand pour l'édition de code source, et un SDK pour la programmation de cet environnement de développement Web.

Bref, encore une fois tout ce que tu décris est parfaitement possible sur un iPad, il suffit que quelqu'un prenne le temps (et l'argent) de développer les applications répondant à ces besoins. Je t'ai cité le cas d'une appli qui pourrait être utile pour un professionnel du Web, mais l'iPad a également tout ce qu'il faut pour envisager des applications de montage photo et vidéo .

Je l'ai déjà dit, le potentiel de l'iPad est dans ce que les développeurs en feront via les applications tierces, et il est énorme quand on a une vision de développeur, crois moi.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Janvier 2010)

Oh même sans la vision de développeur, l'iPad a un énorme potentiel.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> Mince le geek en puissance..
> 
> broum broum...
> Au quart de tour.
> ...



Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te réponde ?
Renseigne toi, utilise, imagine...
J'utilise quotidiennement mon iPhone pour avoir accès à des documents ou des bases de donnés essentielles pour travailler. Je suis médecin : j'ai pas de montage photo à montrer à patients... Mais consulter des bases thépeutiques, toxicologiques, des arbres décisionnels, oui.
Le Soudan, c'est quelle zone de chloroquino-résistance ? Quelles vaccinations ? Ben je l'ai pas en tête ; on me l'a demandé il y a quelques jours. Merci l'iPhone et merci le futur iPad.
Ben oui, on n'est pas tous graphistes, profs ou VRP...


----------



## baltazare (30 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te réponde ?
> Renseigne toi, utilise, imagine...
> J'utilise quotidiennement mon iPhone pour avoir accès à des documents ou des bases de donnés essentielles pour travailler. Je suis médecin : j'ai pas de montage photo à montrer à patients... Mais consulter des bases thépeutiques, toxicologiques, des arbres décisionnels, oui.
> Le Soudan, c'est quelle zone de chloroquino-résistance ? Quelles vaccinations ? Ben je l'ai pas en tête ; on me l'a demandé il y a quelques jours. Merci l'iPhone et merci le futur iPad.
> Ben oui, on n'est pas tous graphistes, profs ou VRP...



ok ne nous emballons pas c'est idiot! 

je suis aussi dans la médecine et mon programme ne s'installe pas dessus c'est tout, donc c'était mon avis qui est quand même objectif sur le fond..

certain ont des avis juste pour contredire une remarque allant dans le sens contraire!

peut être avec le revB à voir..  en tout cas il y aura du potentiel c'est sur!! reste à voir comment Apple nous laissera y parvenir..

@Frodon  oui si on y met l'argent et le temps tout est possible! mais pas comme elle est là..et comme on nous la presente..  Pour la programmation web ok tu surement raison je n'en fait pas! mais faut pas me dire que tu sais faire un travaille sur l'Ipad comme sur un macbook pro.. ressource, puissance, et stockage.. faut pas déconner quand même!!

coup de gueule on

mais bon faut avouer qu'il y a une  par d'hypocrisie ..

-on critiquait des pc écran tactile en disant bonjour les crampes!! maintenant que c'est apple c'est top! (avec le dock)
-on critique les cartes vidéo des macbook à l'époque du GMA X3100 .. puis GeForce 9400M.. et maintenant les cartes dans les 27" mais à entendre certain l'Ipad est *la* console jeu! le produit miracle!
-on crache sur le flash, certain idiot disent qu'il vont pas ou plus sur des site avec du flash et ils polluent les forums de site comme ici ou d'autre site "apple, mac" qui emploi du flash.. 

coup de gueule off

@Bigdidou  sorry j'ai eu une journée de m... sans rancunes. à plus


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Trois points pour moi :

- Un truc léger pour décharger et trier mes photos sur le terrain.
> Si pas de finder, c'est mal barré.

- Un pad tactile complètement configurable pour une utilisation musicale live.
> Il existe d'or et déjà des applis sur iPhone compatible MIDI... Là faudrait carrément un logiciel qui gère la bibliothèque musicale, avec mixer intégré.

- Une interface pour écrire, prendre des notes façon OmmWriter.
> Faudrait tester le confort de frappe.

Pour le reste, j'ai l'iPhone. Donc ce iPad, ce serai juste un gain de confort.
Bref, pour l'instant... C'est surtout un set de table.


----------



## Nicosun (30 Janvier 2010)

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que les gens veulent de la puissance, une web cam, un clavier physique, snow leopard, un finder etc  

Mis bon sang de bonsoir cet appareil il existe et il est blanc.

L'iPad c'est autre chose, pour un autre besoin une autre utilisation. C'est juste un NOUVEAU produit de plus dans la gamme. Aujourd'hui c'est un produit dédié au plus grand nombres, mais on peut commencer à le spécialiser avec les apps.

Et par exemple si la fonction exposé et multitâche est vraiment indispensable Apple l'intégrera dans le futur, comme il l'a fait avec le MMS et le copier coller pour l'iPhone (inutile pour ma part).


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> <...>
> Et par exemple si la fonction exposé et multitâche est vraiment indispensable Apple l'intégrera dans le futur, comme il l'a fait avec le MMS et le copier coller pour l'iPhone (inutile pour ma part).


Note : pas de copier coller d'événement dans le calendrier, cependant ...  ce qui est vraiment ballot.


----------



## GrayStorm (30 Janvier 2010)

Ahhh ... on a enfin les prix sur l'Apple Store français : http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/pricing/

Dans le même temps, Apple a résolu le problème de la conversion euro-dollars


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Dédédemontreuil a dit:
> 
> 
> > Euh... Je vois pas trop comment protools pourrait tourner sur un bidule sans carte son, avec un proco à 1giga...
> ...



Finalement, je reviens un peu sur ce que j'ai dis en t'accordant que Pro Tools ne serait pas possible sur l'iPad, car j'ai probablement été influencé par le pessimisme ambiant qui m'a fait perdre un peu de mes capacités de visionnaire et j'en ai oublié qu'il y avait un connecteur Dock ouvert, depuis iPhone OS 3.0, aux développeurs tiers de périphériques dans l'iPad.

Car dans ce cas, et sauf erreur de ma part sur les capacités de ce connecteur qui me semble t'il peut faire globalement tout ce qu'un connecteur USB peut faire et même d'autres choses, il est parfaitement envisageable de réaliser une applications type Pro Tools (en version light évidement, l'iPad n'ayant pas la puissance d'un ordinateur Core2Duo), couplé à une carte son externe se connectant via le fameux connecteur Dock.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> ok ne nous emballons pas c'est idiot!
> @Bigdidou  sorry j'ai eu une journée de m... sans rancunes. à plus



Pas de problème, je me suis un peu emballé aussi.
Simplement, je suis convaincu qu'il y a autant d'usage de l'informatique et de ses différents outils que de "professionnels", et en particulier dans notre métier. Ça va de ceux qui honnissent l'idée même d'ordinateur à ceux qui ne peuvent plus travailler sans, en passant par ceux pour qui c'est marche ou crève (je ne citerai pas l'hôpital où je travaille) parce que les DSI ont choisi un système dont l'ergonomie et l'interface n'a visiblement pas été prévue pour des être humains.
Tout est respectable.
Quant au positionnement marketing de telle ou tel machine/appareil, pro ou pas pro, ça n'a aucun intérêt (on pourrait trouver bien des analogie avec l'industrie pharmaceutique). C'est l'usage qu'on en fait, l'intérêt qu'on y trouve pour telle ou telle activité, mode d'exercice qui compte.
Par exemple j'ai un mac pro à la maison, machine "pro" par excellence... qui ne me sert que pour un usage privé et famillial, un macbook pro qui me sert à bosser mais aussi à jouer en vacances, et cet iPad, si peu "Pro", ben, j'en envisage un usage quasi exclusivement Pro, parce que plein de solutions logicielles très performantes existent pour ça (enfin pour l'iPhone/iPod, pour le moment). Va faire un tour dans la section des logiciels médicaux de l'AppleStore, il y a des bijoux (ne serait-ce que les logiciels français d'aide à la codification des actes, d'aide à la codification CIM 10 (en anglais, hélas) etc..).
Quant aux logiciels qui te permettent d'embarquer des documents et des bases de données, je crois sincèrement que tu les sous-estimes.
Enfin, admet qu'avoir sur ton iPad tes dernières revues préférées que tu peux lire quand même plus confortablement que sur un iPhone, parce que tu as un quart d'heure de tranquillité, c'est quand même sympa, non ?
Mais je conçois parfaitement que d'autres en envisagent un usage tout à fait différent, ou n'y voient aucune utilité.


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Trois points pour moi :
> 
> - Un truc léger pour décharger et trier mes photos sur le terrain.
> > Si pas de finder, c'est mal barré.



Il peut trier ses photos dans la phototèque de l'iPad. Je le fais déjà avec l'iPhone perso donc... Attention, trier ici ca n'est pas dans le sens d'organiser les fichiers (ca fait des années que je ne le fait plus ça, depuis que j'utilise iPhoto en fait), mais dans le sens, supprimer les photos que l'on juge pas suffisamment bonnes après les avoir récupéré depuis son appareil photo numérique via l'accessoire adapté.



> - Un pad tactile complètement configurable pour une utilisation musicale live.
> > Il existe d'or et déjà des applis sur iPhone compatible MIDI... Là faudrait carrément un logiciel qui gère la bibliothèque musicale, avec mixer intégré.



Exact, et ca ne manquera pas d'exister, probablement d'ailleurs qu'on aura le choix, vu ce qu'apporte l'interface tactile pour ce type d'utilisation, les applications de ce type ne manqueront pas d'exister en plus d'un exemplaire.



> - Une interface pour écrire, prendre des notes façon OmmWriter.
> > Faudrait tester le confort de frappe.



Effectivement, cela dit, perso, je me suis très bien fait au clavier virtuel de l'iPhone, la seule chose que je lui reproche, c'est sa petit taille, qui me permet de taper à seulement 2 doigts max et c'est moins facile en mode portrait que paysage. Donc sur ce point, à titre personnel, je suis sûr que le confort de frappe de l'iPad devrait parfaitement me convenir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h24 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Enfin, admet qu'avoir sur ton iPad tes dernières revues préférées que tu peux lire quand même plus confortablement que sur un iPhone, parce que tu as un quart d'heure de tranquillité, c'est quand même sympa, non ?



En parlant de revues, voici deux exemple de ce qui est imaginable, et imaginé, dans ce domaine avec une tablette type iPad:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ntyXvLnxyXk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ntyXvLnxyXk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kSjXO7Odh9E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kSjXO7Odh9E&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h37 ----------




baltazare a dit:


> -on critiquait des pc écran tactile en disant bonjour les crampes!! maintenant que c'est apple c'est top! (avec le dock)



Pour deux raisons il est parfaitement cohérent de critiquer les PC Tactiles (je ne parles pas des tablettes):

- On dit "Bonjour les crampe", car contrairement à une tablette justement, un PC tout-en-un à écran tactile, il faut garder le bras en l'air pointant vers l'écran qui est irrémédiablement vertical. C'est ca qui peut provoquer des crampes.
- Enfin, les PC à écran tactile, sont, pour la plupart (la totalité je crois, mais je suis prudent  ),  équipé de Windows 7 version tout à fait classique, donc conçu pour un usage avec une souris. Seule quelques applis du Touch Pack de Microsoft sont vraiment adaptées à une utilisation tactile. Ca n'a aucun sens de mettre un OS de bureau classique conçu pour une souris sur une machine tactile.

Ces deux raisons sont parfaitement valable, et Apple n'a pas fait ces erreurs avec l'iPad car:

- L'iPad est une tablette, il peut s'orienter comme on veut suivant l'usage que l'on en a. La pochette qu'Apple propose en accessoire est d'ailleurs conçus pour pouvoir mettre l'iPad dans des orientations variés pour s'adapter à l'usage.
- L'iPad est fourni avec un OS conçu spécifiquement pour un appareil à écran tactile utilisable au doigt.

Donc il n'y a aucune hypocrisie à critiquer les PC tactiles tout-en-un, et apprécier en même tant l'iPad.
Bien au contraire, l'iPad, c'est justement un bon exemple de ce qu'il faut faire du point de vue ergonomique, alors que les PC tactile tout-en-un c'est tout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, point de vue ergonomique, pour une machine tactile.

En ce qui concerne les Tablettes sous Windows 7, tel que celle d'HP, la deuxième critique, soit l'OS non adapté, reste valable, la première non par contre, évidemment. Et d'ailleurs lorsque HP a présenté sa tablette (avant qu'Apple présente la sienne), c'est bien cela qui a été critiqué, l'interface non adapté à l'usage tactile au doigt.



> -on critique les cartes vidéo des macbook à l'époque du GMA X3100 .. puis GeForce 9400M.. et maintenant les cartes dans les 27" mais à entendre certain l'Ipad est *la* console jeu! le produit miracle!



Attention, console de jeux PORTABLE. Les capacités graphiques de l'iPad sont certainement au dessus même du niveau de la PSP. Il faut rappeler que l'iPad est un appareil mobile. Le niveau de jeu de cet appareil est à comparer avec les consoles de jeux portables, soit la PSP et la Nintendo DS, et il faut avouer que l'iPad (et l'iPhone/iPod Touch) semble se défendre très très bien vis à vis de ces consoles (l'iPhone et l'iPod Touch aussi d'ailleurs).



> -on crache sur le flash, certain idiot disent qu'il vont pas ou plus sur des site avec du flash et ils polluent les forums de site comme ici ou d'autre site "apple, mac" qui emploi du flash..



Ce qui est criticable dans Flash, c'est sa non optimisation pour la plateforme Mac OS X (et Linux aussi d'ailleurs), hors l'iPad, comme l'iPhone/iPod Touch, est équipé d'un OS qui n'est rien d'autre que Mac OS X avec une interface graphique adapté aux appareils à écran tactile.

Et d'ailleurs quand on voit les médiocres performances de Flash sur HTC Hero ou Motorola Droid, on ne peut que craindre le pire en ce qui concerne les performances, et surtout la consommation de batterie, que donnerait Flash, dans sa version actuelle, sur iPhone OS.

Les évangélistes (commerciaux) de Flash crient à qui veut l'entendre que c'est inadmissible qu'Apple ne veuille pas mettre Flash sur iPhone OS, mais franchement, si Adobe ne l'optimise pas plus que ce qu'on voit pour le moment, je comprends qu'Apple ne soit pas convaincu par cette technologie surtout sur des appareils qui sont par définition moins puissant que des ordinateurs classiques.
Car c'est à l'offre de répondre convenablement à la demande, et c'est donc à Adobe de faire en sorte que Flash soit suffisamment optimisé et économe en énergie pour intéresser Apple.


----------



## Nicosun (30 Janvier 2010)

Frodon, concernant les 2 vidéos ce n'est même plus de l'imagination, c'est exactement a quoi ressembleront les revus sportives ou autres et même certaines seront disponibles au moment de la sortie comme le New York Times (présent dans la keynotes avec seulement 2 semaines de développement alors avec 2 mois !) c'est le genre de chose emballé et pesé. 

Et on n'est vraiment pas au bout de nos surprises


----------



## PascalBS38 (30 Janvier 2010)

Pour l'acces 3G il faudra payer un abonnement specifque (en plus de celui de l'iPhone par exemple)?
De plus y a-t-il moyen de mettre dans l'iPad une carte SIM?


----------



## choumou (30 Janvier 2010)

J'ai voter "non" mais je commence à hésiter maintenant que j'ai lu avec attention vos post, que je trouve pour la plupart constructifs que ce soit pour critiquer ou non, après les post du genre: "C'est de la m***e en barre".......

Moi perso je pense qu'on va être surpris par l'OS 4, et les applications qui vont sortir.


----------



## hammondinside (30 Janvier 2010)

à la limite, avec un port infra rouge, pour servir de telecommande....


----------



## baltazare (30 Janvier 2010)

frodon...sur les trois derniers points tu ne m'a pas convaincu!! mais je comprends que tu prêches pour ta chapelle...
(il y a beaucoup d'hypocrisie) mais comparer ds, psp et l'Ipad sorry mais non!

Envoyé par Bigdidou 
Enfin, admet qu'avoir sur ton iPad tes dernières revues préférées que tu peux lire quand même plus confortablement que sur un iPhone, parce que tu as un quart d'heure de tranquillité, c'est quand même sympa, non ?

oui bien sur c'est top. mais dans certains cas elle fera double usage par ce que "tu" aurais besoin en même temps d'autre chose pour travailler.

c'est juste cela que je lui reproche!! c'est que souvent (point de vue boulot!)  elle ne suffira pas à effectuer les tâches quotidiennes. il manquera ton macbook ou autre pour finaliser..

il aurais été sympa de pouvoir signer dessus avec stylet ou autre pour quelques profession.. mais cela pourrais arriver après.


----------



## Nicosun (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> frodon...sur les trois derniers points tu ne m'a pas convaincu!! mais je comprends que tu prêches pour ta chapelle...
> (il y a beaucoup d'hypocrisie) mais comparer ds, psp et l'Ipad sorry mais non!
> 
> Envoyé par Bigdidou
> ...



Soit plus précis pour tes exemples STP.

Par exemple, je suis commercial export, j'utilise pas mal de transport.

Donc je pars avec quelques gazettes, mes catalogues, mes prix, mes présentations, je consulte et réponds a mes mails. 
Avec L'iPad j'aurais tout ça sur ce simple format, je pourrais rafistoler mes présentations ou en créer une, prendre un ou deux films dans un format plus regardable que l'iPhone sans être gêné en classe eco, naviguer un peu sur le net, avoir quelques photos de ma famille (pour les moment de solitude), un peu de musique et mettre à jour mes gazettes préféré en ligne.
Chez mes clients je peux prendre des notes, présenter mes produits et lui donner les fiches technique avec un mail en fin d'entretien.  
En cas de présentation je le branche sur un projecteur et je fais défiler mes Keynotes, le soir je peux prendre un peu de détente sur un jeu digne de la DS (que j'ai déjà délaissé pour l'iphone), un petit deal dans GTA ou une course sur Need for Speed voire construire une ville avec the settlers.

Sans trop m'avancer il doit y avoir d'autres corps de métier dans cette situation.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (30 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Un potentiel d'achat de 52% pour une V1 après 4 jours pas mal.

Après avoir lu et relu sur beaucoup de site les commentaires et analyses sur l'ipad, je ne vois pas comment on a pas là un nouveau produit qui va marcher et évoluer.
- il a déjà pour sa V1 (avec beaucoup de limitations) un beau lot d'acheteurs qui n'attendent plus que mars/avril
- la majorité des reproches importants ne paraissent pas inatteignables pour Apple. Comme pour l'Iphone, la V2 ou la V3 devrait réduire fortement la liste

Quand on imagine quelques applications possibles au vue des programmes déjà là pour l'Iphone et le potentiel de la tablette (j'attends mais au niveau outil pour commerciaux j'y vois un énorme potentiel), et le niveau des tarifs actuels : elle va marcher.

Donc merci Apple, merci d'avance à tous les acheteurs de la V1 qui vont nous montrer la voie et permettre à Apple de préparer la V2, et sauf surprise une à plusieures V2 pour moi.

A bientôt 

Laurent

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------




Nicosun a dit:


> Soit plus précis pour tes exemples STP.
> 
> Par exemple, je suis commercial export, j'utilise pas mal de transport.
> 
> ...



+1

je pense grosso modo que rien que là on a un marché énorme.
Et ne me répondez pas que tous les commerciaux sont déjà équipés ou des pro de l'informatique ...

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (30 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Finalement, je reviens un peu sur ce que j'ai dis en t'accordant que Pro Tools ne serait pas possible sur l'iPad, car j'ai probablement été influencé par le pessimisme ambiant qui m'a fait perdre un peu de mes capacités de visionnaire et j'en ai oublié qu'il y avait un connecteur Dock ouvert, depuis iPhone OS 3.0, aux développeurs tiers de périphériques dans l'iPad.
> 
> Car dans ce cas, et sauf erreur de ma part sur les capacités de ce connecteur qui me semble t'il peut faire globalement tout ce qu'un connecteur USB peut faire et même d'autres choses, il est parfaitement envisageable de réaliser une applications type Pro Tools (en version light évidement, l'iPad n'ayant pas la puissance d'un ordinateur Core2Duo), couplé à une carte son externe se connectant via le fameux connecteur Dock.




Ouai.

Protools c'est un outils professionnel qui tourne avec une carte son dédiée, et qui a besoin d'énormément de mémoire, de puissance et d'espace disque. Donc franchement là...


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> frodon...sur les trois derniers points tu ne m'a pas convaincu!! mais je comprends que tu prêches pour ta chapelle...
> (il y a beaucoup d'hypocrisie) mais comparer ds, psp et l'Ipad sorry mais non!



Je suis d'accord, l'iPod Touch et l'iPhone sont bien plus adapté pour concurrencer les consoles portables, de part leur taille.

Cela dit, l'iPad n'est quand même pas à comparer aux ordinateurs classique concernant les jeux, tout au plus aux Netbooks, mais quand on vois les performances 3D des netbooks, on se dit que l'iPad a de la marge avant d'être inquiété sur ce terrain 

Enfin pour les deux autres points, qu'est ce qui ne t'a pas convaincu?

Car sur les PC tactile, je crois que c'est assez clair que les crampes ne peuvent concerner que les appareils verticaux, sur une tablette, tu n'aura pas plus de crampe qu'avec un iPhone, car ca s'utilise de la même façon, et il n'y a pas besoin de garder le bras levé dans les airs constament, tu met la tablette sur les genoux, en relevant un peu tes jambes, et tu gardes ton bras et ta main qui repose sur tes jambes et la tablette, donc aucune crampe possible.

Pour le Flash, personne ne peut nier aujourd'hui que Flash rame sous Mac OS X (et Linux), même Adobe le reconnais. Or la tablette utilise un OS dérivé de Mac OS X (il s'appelait d'ailleurs OS X à l'époque de l'iPhone EDGE, mais les gens l'ont ensuite baptisé iPhone OS, et c'est resté). Donc quand on voit que Flash pour Macintosh prend déjà plus de 110 à 140% de CPU sur un Core 2 Duo, donc plus d'un coeur de Core 2 Duo, lors de la lecture d'une vidéo, on imagine mal comment ça pourrait fonctionner de façon fluide et peu consommatrice sur un appareil équipé d'un ARM et d'ailleurs, les versions de Flash pour les smartphones Android, montrent bien les mauvaises performances de celui-ci.


----------



## baltazare (30 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Soit plus précis pour tes exemples STP.
> 
> Par exemple, je suis commercial export, j'utilise pas mal de transport.
> 
> ...




encore une fois c'est trop flou! faut attendre!
pourrais tu reprendre un bon de commande client reçu via email ET le changer avec Iwork?? ou le compléter par exemple! si ton client à oublié de signé?? si il a pas d'imprimante! ou pas d'ordinateur , ce qui arrive encore! il eu été bien de pouvoir signer dessus..
mais ceci peu arriver j'espère!

@Frodon  le fait que si tu regarde l'ipad dans son dock et l'un des premiers pc écran tactile sans fils (je connais pas la marque j' m'en fou surtout..) c'est kasi la même chose deux écran tactiles avec clavier et souris pour le pc pourrait on la mettre pour l'ipad?? oui je suppose.  alors on peut pas critiquer l'un et dire que l'autre est top!  la différence avec l'ipad tu reste pas con avec tes bras tendus!! il est portable ouf! mais on lit parfois de commentaires de personnes qui l'utiliserais à la place d'une tour ou macbook etc..


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (30 Janvier 2010)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:


> Ouai.
> 
> Protools c'est un outils professionnel qui tourne avec une carte son dédiée, et qui a besoin d'énormément de mémoire, de puissance et d'espace disque. Donc franchement là...



Bonjour,

mais vous penser vraiment que l'Ipad cest fait pour ce genre de soft ?

Les applications lourdes qui tournent avec des PC c'est pas la cible d'un Ipad à 500
Je ne connais pas les modifications en cours de reflexion dans les labo d'Apple, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils travaillent à faire que les appli pro tournent bien sur l'Ipad.

L'ipad c'est de l'informatique différente pour le grand public. J'attend quand même aussi les retours des joueurs. L'iphone, l'ipod touch et la wii ça cartonne pour jouer et c'est pas plusque celamius en avant sur l'ipad, mais faut voir.

Le marché pour ce genre de produit (à voir dans 2 ans).

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> oui bien sur c'est top. mais dans certains cas elle fera double usage par ce que "tu" aurais besoin en même temps d'autre chose pour travailler.



Oui, dans certain cas, mais pas si souvent que ça. Pas dans la majorité de mes déplacements, pas dans mes activités salariées où je suis condamné à travailler sur des stations PC que les DSI ont décidé de fermer à mort et où je n'ai, en gros accès qu'à l'intranet, Medline, la base Claude Bernard, Hépatox et quelques autres... Et où, bien entendu, je ne peux rien mettre...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Un coup de gueule contre les gens qui disent que c'est cher et inutile comme ça : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-322716-clubic-week-ipad-objet-hype-cher-inutile.html

Le type n'a jamais eu le truc en mains et se permet de critiquer sur des points douteux (en rapport avec le netbook).

Non parce que c'est peut-être multi-taches un netbook mais c'est lent et le 1024X600 c'est loin d'être pratique.


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:


> Ouai.
> 
> Protools c'est un outils professionnel qui tourne avec une carte son dédiée, et qui a besoin d'énormément de mémoire, de puissance et d'espace disque. Donc franchement là...



Tu as dû oublié de lire "une applications type Pro Tools (en version light évidement, l'iPad n'ayant pas la puissance d'un ordinateur Core2Duo)"

C'est évident qu'il n'est pas possible d'avoir exactement le même logiciel que sur les machines Core 2 Duo, du fait que l'iPad n'a pas autant de puissance, et évidement, 'a ne sera pas Pro Tools tel que tu le connait, si c'est fait, mais une version adapté aux capacités de l'iPad, tant matériel que niveau interface tactile.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Il peut trier ses photos dans la phototèque de l'iPad. Je le fais déjà avec l'iPhone perso donc... Attention, trier ici ca n'est pas dans le sens d'organiser les fichiers (ca fait des années que je ne le fait plus ça, depuis que j'utilise iPhoto en fait), mais dans le sens, supprimer les photos que l'on juge pas suffisamment bonnes après les avoir récupéré depuis son appareil photo numérique via l'accessoire adapté.



Euh. Je parlais d'une utilisation un peu plus poussé. iPhoto, c'est mort. 
Dès que tu utilises iPhoto, tu es coincé dans un catalogue. Ou alors, il faut qu'Adobe nous ponde un Lightroom light. Et encore. :mouais:
Quand t'es sur le terrain, tu veux juste vider tes photos, éventuellement commencer à faire le tri, mettre quelques mots clés, des notations, mais le traitement/développement raw, tu le fais à la maison tranquillement devant un écran calibré. Et encore une fois, je parle là d'une utilisation "pro" avec un workflow bien précis et un flux de production assez important (grosso merdo 2/3 milliers de photos sur un reportage...). 
Le mec qui fait des photos de sa petite vie, ça suffit bien avec ton système. 



Frodon a dit:


> Exact, et ca ne manquera pas d'exister, probablement d'ailleurs qu'on aura le choix, vu ce qu'apporte l'interface tactile pour ce type d'utilisation, les applications de ce type ne manqueront pas d'exister en plus d'un exemplaire.



Ouais. J'attends de voir/tester ça. Sans latence et avec une qualité de son au top. :love:



Frodon a dit:


> Effectivement, cela dit, perso, je me suis très bien fait au clavier virtuel de l'iPhone, la seule chose que je lui reproche, c'est sa petit taille, qui me permet de taper à seulement 2 doigts max et c'est moins facile en mode portrait que paysage. Donc sur ce point, à titre personnel, je suis sûr que le confort de frappe de l'iPad devrait parfaitement me convenir.



Ca doit dépendre des gens. Il y en a qui ont horreur des claviers virtuels.
Pour des longues prises de notes surtout...
We'll see.


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> @Frodon  le fait que si tu regarde l'ipad dans son dock et l'un des premiers pc écran tactile sans fils (je connais pas la marque j' m'en fou surtout..) c'est kasi la même chose deux écran tactiles avec clavier et souris pour le pc pourrait on la mettre pour l'ipad?? oui je suppose.  alors on peut pas critiquer l'un et dire que l'autre est top!  la différence avec l'ipad tu reste pas con avec tes bras tendus!! il est portable ouf! mais on lit parfois de commentaires de personnes qui l'utiliserais à la place d'une tour ou macbook etc..



Si tu utilise l'iPod sur le dock "clavier", c'est pour taper au kilomètre, pas pour naviguer dans l'interface tactile. Donc tu vas naviguer peut être 2 secondes le temps de lancer le traitement de texte "pages", et puis c'est tout.

Le reste du temps, utiliser un iPad dans son Dock, ca n'a aucun sens, le Dock sert à recharger ou synchroniser, ou dans le cas de la version avec clavier, à taper au kilomètre.

Et c'est pas parce que les gens disent qu'ils envisagent l'iPad à la place d'une tour ou d'un ordinateur portable, qu'ils n'auront pas l'intuitivité de l'utiliser de façon adapté et naturelle, c'est à dire certainement pas verticalement (sauf pour la saisie au kilomètre avec le clavier physique).

Après si tu adjoint en plus une souris, ca n'est plus une utilisation tactile, et dans ce cas, pas de problème de crampe. Mais qu'elle est l'intérêt de choisir une machine tactile si c'est pour au final ne l'utiliser qu'avec un clavier et une souris classique??? 
Si on fait délibérément le choix d'une tablette, qui est par essence tactile, c'est qu'on a aussi envie d'avoir un appareil qui se pilote au doigt, et donc de l'utiliser pour ce dont on l'a acheté, dans les conditions adéquates pour ce type d'usage, c'est une tablette après tout!

Ton scenario est donc un petit peu tordu, au point que je ne l'avais même pas imaginé et il ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée d'utiliser une tablette de cette façon si tu ne m'en avait pas parlé. Ca n'est pas naturelle, et ca n'est pas fait pour ca... Ca fait combien de temps que tu es sûr Mac pour avoir des idées d'utilisation aussi peu naturelles et ergonomiques comme ça???

Qu'elle idée t'es passé par la tête pour imaginer ce scénario tordu d'acheter une tablette pour l'utiliser principalement avec un clavier et une souris??? Ou même comment à tu pu penser que si les gens achètent une tablette en remplacement d'un ordinateur classique, c'est forcément qu'ils vont l'utiliser avec un clavier et une souris... Ca n'a pas de sens...


----------



## Nicosun (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> encore une fois c'est trop flou! faut attendre!
> pourrais tu reprendre un bon de commande client reçu via email ET le changer avec Iwork?? ou le compléter par exemple! si ton client à oublié de signé?? si il a pas d'imprimante! ou pas d'ordinateur , ce qui arrive encore! il eu été bien de pouvoir signer dessus..
> mais ceci peu arriver j'espère!



Euh je sais pas qui fonctionne encore comme ça, mais c'est le genre de truc qui n'arrive pas dans mon secteur qui n'est pourtant pas high tech. 
On ne signe plus les bons de commandes on fonctionne sur des contrats sur plusieurs années renouvelables. D'ailleurs je n'ai même pas de bon de commande elle sont traité par mail à l'usine de production Et je n'ai pas encore rencontré un client qui n'a ni PC, ni imprimante? je parle ici de mon vécu. Alors que peut être il y a des boites qui fonctionnent sans ordinateur mais a l'international j'en doute très fortement. 

Donc pour résumé ton exemple c'est une boite sans imprimante, sans Pc, qui fonctionne avec des bons de commandes signés, ils ont le téléphone quand même ?


----------



## baltazare (30 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, dans certain cas, mais pas si souvent que ça. Pas dans la majorité de mes déplacements, pas dans mes activités salariées où je suis condamné à travailler sur des stations PC que les DSI ont décidé de fermer à mort et où je n'ai, en gros accès qu'à l'intranet, Medline, la base Claude Bernard, Hépatox et quelques autres... Et où, bien entendu, je ne peux rien mettre...



Tout à fait. faudra vraiment voir cas pas cas.. et beaucoup peu encore changer.. attendons mais au final beaucoup arriverons à l'utiliser.
mais mes commentaires partaient sur ce que JE peux voir ici ou là.. ou ce que *Je* pourrais faire avec.
tu vois je suis sur SugarCrm je risque de galèrer.. et un programme pour clientèle, donc moi je devrais attendre d'un éventuel changement ou V2 ou plus :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------




Nicosun a dit:


> Euh je sais pas qui fonctionne encore comme ça, mais c'est le genre de truc qui n'arrive pas dans mon secteur qui n'est pourtant pas high tech.
> On ne signe plus les bons de commandes on fonctionne sur des contrats sur plusieurs années renouvelables. D'ailleurs je n'ai même pas de bon de commande elle sont traité par mail à l'usine de production Et je n'ai pas encore rencontré un client qui n'a ni PC, ni imprimante? je parle ici de mon vécu. Alors que peut être il y a des boites qui fonctionnent sans ordinateur mais a l'international j'en doute très fortement.
> 
> Donc pour résumé ton exemple c'est une boite sans imprimante, sans Pc, qui fonctionne avec des bons de commandes signés, ils ont le téléphone quand même ?




le monde professionnel ne se limite pas à des contrats entre sociétés!!! fort heureusement!
alors toi peu être! mais un représentant à besoin d'une signature!  
Et beaucoup de "professionnels" ont des clients particuliers!

exemple: moi j'ai une clientèle dont la majorité sont des vielles personnes qui ne disposent pas d'informatique... mais je ne dispose pas de bon de commande non plus!


----------



## Nicosun (30 Janvier 2010)

Ben c'est pareil tu arrive avec ton MBP chez un gars qui n'a pas d'imprimante tu l'imprime comment ton truc ?


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> le monde professionnel ne se limite pas à des contrats entre sociétés!!! fort heureusement!
> alors toi peu être! mais un représentant à besoin d'une signature!
> Et beaucoup de "professionnels" ont des clients particuliers!



J'ai un ami qui est commercial dans les assurances pour particuliers, et sa boite lui a fourni une imprimante portable (on en fait de plus en plus petite, et maintenant même en WiFi ou Bluetooth (je penses que tu devines pourquoi je mentionne cela  ) ), qui transporte donc en plus de l'ordinateur portable qui lui est également fourni.

Dans ce cas donc, comme il a toujours une imprimante avec lui, il peut imprimer que ses clients aient ou non une imprimante.


----------



## baltazare (30 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Ben c'est pareil tu arrive avec ton MBP chez un gars qui n'a pas d'imprimante tu l'imprime comment ton truc ?



Ce n'ait pas juste une question d'imprimante!
Mais pour l'instant un professionnel peu pas se permettre d'avoir l'aire idiot! je dis pas qu'il y a toujours besoin d'y apporter une correction ou l'autre! mais pour l'instant c'est flou!
il faudrait vraiment pouvoir reprendre une pièces dans mail et l'envoyer sur un logiciel avec lequel on pourrait y apporter correction. mais peut être sait on le faire! mais personne me l'indique.

PS: mais pour l'instant je suis plus indépendant avec mon macbook pro que je pourrais l'être avec l'ipad... Pour la signature je dispose simplement d'une tablette graphique (petite) ou le client peu signer le cas échéant! on pourrait le faire sur le pad j'ai vu.. mais encore une fois on y arrivera surement aussi sur l'Ipad


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> il faudrait vraiment pouvoir reprendre une pièces dans mail et l'envoyer sur un logiciel avec lequel on pourrait y apporter correction. mais peut être sait on le faire! mais personne me l'indique.



Selon les journalistes sur place à l'évènement (donc qui ont pu testé rapidement l'appareil et surtout poser des question), il y aurait un dossier partagé entre toutes les applications, et il serait possible donc d'y mettre des fichiers depuis n'importe quel application, afin de les utiliser dans une autre application.

De plus, il semble que Safari Mobile version iPad supporte le téléchargement de fichier, dans ce même but.

Ne pouvant le vérifier moi même (car il n'y a aucune info officielle à ce sujet, seulement des dires de journalistes sur place), je préfère être prudent et y mettre le conditionnel, mais il y a quand même de grande chance que cela soit vrai (déjà parce que ce sont des journalistes quand même . Mais aussi parce que cela me parait indispensable).



> Apple has unleashed iPhone OS 3.2 SDK to developers today to prepare for the launch of the Apple iPad. The new iPhone OS 3.2 only runs on the iPad device and will not run on the iPhone or iPod Touch. *The accompanying documents* are said to have revealed a number of interesting features about the iPad and the latest version of the iPad operating system
> 
> - File Sharing. A shared file directory is provided that will mount on your Mac or PC. This is presumably how files such as iWork documents will be transferred to and from the iPad. *iPad application*s will be able to *access* this shared directory



Source: http://www.macrumors.com/2010/01/27...-display-file-sharing-system-no-multitasking/

Tiens puisque ce sont des documents accompagnant le SDK 3.2 Beta, je vais aller le vérifier moi même


----------



## baltazare (30 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui est commercial dans les assurances pour particuliers, et sa boite lui a fourni une imprimante portable (on en fait de plus en plus petite, et maintenant même en WiFi ou Bluetooth (je penses que tu devines pourquoi je mentionne cela  ) ), qui transporte donc en plus de l'ordinateur portable qui lui est également fourni.
> 
> Dans ce cas donc, comme il a toujours une imprimante avec lui, il peut imprimer que ses clients aient ou non une imprimante.



oui tout à fait..  mais cela reste encore vraiment un cas isolé! tu me l'accorderas.

sur le fond tout ce dont on parle toi et d'autre on est d'accord! mais simplement certain exagère un peu..
ex: maintenant on parle d'imprimante portable.... et certain rouspète par ce qu'il devrons peut être prendre un abonnement avec la 3G.. qui passe en frais! et dépenser deux sous..


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> oui tout à fait..  mais cela reste encore vraiment un cas isolé! tu me l'accorderas.



Oui je donnais juste un exemple de solution pour le cas de l'impression en déplacement.


----------



## baltazare (30 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui je donnais juste un exemple de solution pour le cas de l'impression en déplacement.




Et tu fais bien c'est une question dont certain aurait maintenant la réponse..

Tel est le but premier des forums informations et tolérance même si ce dernier se perd un peu..



manque divoli pour pimenter.. ok c'est bête c'était l'humour du jour...


----------



## MacSedik (30 Janvier 2010)

juste une question: 
Apple ayant fournis la SDK v3.2, cela veut-il dire que cette version serait celle du prochain iPhone (juin 2009)? parce que si l'iPad sort en Avril (WiFi) et Mai-Juin (WiFi+3G), Apple ne va pas sortir une SDK juste après pour l'iPhone non? faute de temps. Je dis ça je ne sais pas trop comment ça marche les cycles de sorties des SDK.


----------



## choumou (30 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire à quoi peut servir le dock (dans l'OS)? Parce-que moi perso je ne vois pas, on met les applications sur le fond d'écran *et* sur le dock, ça fait pas un peu double usage?


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire à quoi peut servir le dock (dans l'OS)? Parce-que moi perso je ne vois pas, on met les applications sur le fond d'écran *et* sur le dock, ça fait pas un peu double usage?



Comme le Dock de Mac OS X, pour tes applications favorites, les plus utilisées.


----------



## MacSedik (30 Janvier 2010)

le mystère c'est que : est-ce que ce dock, est capable d'accueillir plus de 4 apps, est-il customisable? ou c'est juste pour l'esthétique?


----------



## Frodon (30 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> juste une question:
> Apple ayant fournis la SDK v3.2, cela veut-il dire que cette version serait celle du prochain iPhone (juin 2009)? parce que si l'iPad sort en Avril (WiFi) et Mai-Juin (WiFi+3G), Apple ne va pas sortir une SDK juste après pour l'iPhone non? faute de temps. Je dis ça je ne sais pas trop comment ça marche les cycles de sorties des SDK.



Où alors il passera de 3.2 Beta à 4.0 final (oui c'est une version beta à l'heure actuelle).


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire à quoi peut servir le dock (dans l'OS)? Parce-que moi perso je ne vois pas, on met les applications sur le fond d'écran *et* sur le dock, ça fait pas un peu double usage?



Comme le Dock de ton iPhone, à rien...


----------



## choumou (30 Janvier 2010)

Ouai c'est vrai, merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Dead head (30 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Comme le Dock de ton iPhone, à rien...



 Peux-tu faire une contribution utile, une fois, une seule fois ?

Le "dock" de mon iPhone me sert (de manière tout à fait originale  ) à avoir toujours sous la main les icônes des applications que j'utilise le plus souvent, quelle que soit la page des applications qui est à l'écran.


----------



## MacSedik (30 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Où alors il passera de 3.2 Beta à 4.0 final (oui c'est une version beta à l'heure actuelle).




merci pour ta réponse, 
On verra ce qu'ils vont nous concocter, car là c'est pas folichon à part le simulateur pour dev sur l'iPad...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Il s'agit surement d'un très bon produit mais qui doit encore évoluer avant de trouver sa clientèle.

Pour ma part je ne céderai pas à l'appel des sirènes.

A+


----------



## Nicosun (30 Janvier 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> Ce n'ait pas juste une question d'imprimante!
> Mais pour l'instant un professionnel peu pas se permettre d'avoir l'aire idiot! je dis pas qu'il y a toujours besoin d'y apporter une correction ou l'autre! mais pour l'instant c'est flou!
> il faudrait vraiment pouvoir reprendre une pièces dans mail et l'envoyer sur un logiciel avec lequel on pourrait y apporter correction. mais peut être sait on le faire! mais personne me l'indique.
> 
> PS: mais pour l'instant je suis plus indépendant avec mon macbook pro que je pourrais l'être avec l'ipad... Pour la signature je dispose simplement d'une tablette graphique (petite) ou le client peu signer le cas échéant! on pourrait le faire sur le pad j'ai vu.. mais encore une fois on y arrivera surement aussi sur l'Ipad



Ha je n'arrivais pas a comprendre, l'histoire d'imprimante n'a donc pas lieu d'être. 
En fait c'est le soucis de modifications de doc reçu par mail et modifiable sur pages par exemple, comme le souligne Frodon en faisant le tour du web, ceux qui l'on testé dise que c'est possible.

L'histoire de signature il me semble qu'il y a une app iPhone qui prends en compte un stylet, je l'ai vue sur Gizmodo il me semble après je ne sais pas si ça correspond a ton utilisation.

Maintenant que je sais comment tu bosse c'est plus facile, je comprenais pas cette histoire d'imprimante, car si personne en a, ni toi dans ton sac ni le client chez lui ben on imprime pas et l'iPad n'y est forcement pour rien.


----------



## Nicofieu (30 Janvier 2010)

Moi, une chose est sûre, c'est qu'en plus de la belle machine, je trouve la stratégie d'avoir le produit dispo dans 60 jours, 56 maintenant, un véritable coup de maître pcq je trouve que c'est excellent temps de réflexion !

Pour ma part, j'ai pas été enchanté à la présentation, j'attendais comme bcp un OSX avec ports usb d'extension de mémoire, ce genre de chose, un macbook air tactile sans clavier en quelque sorte donc forcément j'ai été un peu déçu.

Et là, plus les jours passent, plus je fais un bilan et le mien est le suivant.

Quand est-ce que j'utilise mon ordinateur ? Le soir, chez moi après le boulot, pour surfer, voir mes mails, lancer un peu de musique, voir les nouveautés itunestore, youtube, facebook, ce genre de trucs en somme et ai-je besoin d'un ordi pour ca ? Non pas vraiment...la preuve est qu'il y a 2 ans pour faire ca, j'avais mon macbook sur mes genoux tous les soirs, depuis 2 ans, je fais ca sur mon iPhone...là je suis parti quelques jours en vacances, ya 2 ans, j'aurais pris mon macbook, j'ai pris mon iPhone, ca m'a suffit, pas super confortable pour lire les news, surfer longtemps, mais suffisant et c'est là je trouve que l'iPad a sa place.

L'iPad n'a pas la fonction de créer, c'est un compagnon du Mac, d'ailleurs, sans Mac ou PC l'iPad ne sert à rien. Mon vieux macbook (que je pensais peut etre changer) va rester tel quel sur son bureau et me servira à "créer" : mes download, mes dvd, mes listes de lecture, mes albums photos, mes montages, mes transcodages, mes torrent...et je m'offrirai un iPad pour mon day to day, sachant en plus qu'aujourd'hui la batterie de mon macbook ne tient plus que 12min...10h ca va me changer ;-)

Je suis très curieux de voir à l'usage ce que ca va donner mais j'aime bcp l'idée d'avoir un outil qu'on tient comme un magasine, d'une main ou posé sur les genoux (bravo aussi aux super accessoires !)

Et puis alors pour les vacances, l'avion, dans le jardin, à la toilette, là je dis que ca va être vraiment très sympa 

La seule chose que j'aimerais voir disponible même si je crois que je peux faire une croix dessus c'est la possibilité de pouvoir lire des divx...pcq devoir encoder en m4v, ca c'est vraiment pénible...je veux pouvoir partir en vacances avec des séries et quelques films et pas passer 2j à tout ré-encoder avant de partir...faudra donc voir si une app sortira pour ca.

Donc si j'étais septique au début, je commence à être de plus en plus enchanté et impatient et aujourd'hui ce délai de 56j est parfait, ca aurait été 1 an comme l'iPhone, j'aurais eu le temps de l'attendre, là pas, je ne suis pas dans l'attente, je suis dans l'excitation et ca c'est un beau coup d'Apple !


----------



## baltazare (30 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Ha je n'arrivais pas a comprendre, l'histoire d'imprimante n'a donc pas lieu d'être.
> En fait c'est le soucis de modifications de doc reçu par mail et modifiable sur pages par exemple, comme le souligne Frodon en faisant le tour du web, ceux qui l'on testé dise que c'est possible.
> 
> L'histoire de signature il me semble qu'il y a une app iPhone qui prends en compte un stylet, je l'ai vue sur Gizmodo il me semble après je ne sais pas si ça correspond a ton utilisation.
> ...



??? :mouais:
L'histoire de l'imprimante est venue du fait qu'il n'y avait pas de possibilité de changer quoi que ce soit qu'un document que tu aurais reçu via mail! ou autre..  relis merde.. 

frodon apporte le solution qui est à vérifier à l'utilisation.. (pas certain)

Je pense que tu perds le fils de la discussion afin d'essayer d'avoir le dernier mot..

fin bon j'en reste là pour cette discutions sans fin!  encore une fois, je suis pas contre la pomme du tout! ni contre l'ipad il y a de forte chance que j'en prenne une en frais on le sens pas.. mais je trouve dommage que chaque fois qu'on fasse une remarque allant contre le flux des macuser  c'est comme si on se met une cible sur le dos! (et m'oblige à changer de pseudo tout les mois) ...


----------



## Nicosun (30 Janvier 2010)

Et j'ai bien relus tu parle bien d'imprimante pour modifier un fichier que l'iPad ne pourrait pas modifier, c'est vrai que cela tient debout !?

Enfin bref avec déjà les annonces en cours comme omnigroup je crois que tes attentes seront comblés dés le jour de la sortie de l'iPad.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui est bien , c'est qu'on a 60 jours pour reflechir et voir ce qu'il y aura en applications sur l'iPad.

Un iLife version iPad serait tip-top !


----------



## Kerala (30 Janvier 2010)

Moi je vais acheter l'Ipad afin de pouvoir faire du multitâche :

Surfer sur Internet tout en faisant acte de présence auprès de ma femme lorsqu'elle regarde Alice Never le juge est une femme sur TF1...


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Moi je vais acheter l'Ipad afin de pouvoir faire du multitâche :
> 
> Surfer sur Internet tout en faisant acte de présence auprès de ma femme lorsqu'elle regarde Alice Never le juge est une femme sur TF1...



Ben j'espère que t'as pas le câble, ma plus grosse erreur...
Dans le salon : boomrang ou télétoon
Dans la chambre : Friends, les mères de famille désespérées, sexe dans la ville (si seulement c'était porno...), et, quand j'ai de la chance, l'inspecteur Barnaby.

On sera au moins deux à remercier Steve, avec notre iPad...


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Attendez une màj de vos épouses, ça peut changer...


----------



## doudou83 (30 Janvier 2010)

fan de la grosse pomme , ce produit doit être certainement un p'tit bijoux mais on va attendre un peu car vu les prix pratiqués........


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Bein les tablettes PC sont bien plus chères en même temps... nan?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que LaTeX ait été porté pour l'iPhone. J'imagine que l'un des problèmes est la fermeture de la plate-forme, qui empêche d'installer au niveau système de nouveaux composants [ça, c'est ce que je regrette, à titre personnel]. Donc il faudrait faire un portage de TeXShop et lui adjoindre une distribution TeX : au bas mot cela ferait une application de 300 MB (?). Un peu lourd ... Mais c'est sûr que c'est une bonne idée.


Merci Bompi pour ta réponse. Je ne savais pas en fait que tu m'avais répondu. Raison pour laquelle j'ai posté un autre message ailleurs... 
J'ignorais tout de cette question de plate-forme. Si bien que je commence à me demander si cet ipad n'est pas purement et simplement un gros iphone (et non un ordi).


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Attendez une màj de vos épouses, ça peut changer...



Ça tient plutôt du retour au SAV, mais on s'égare...


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

J'espère qu'elle lit pas MacG...  

Sinon, à titre perso, j'ai hâte de tester, et voir si je peux l'utiliser pour la prise de notes, en réunion, ou au taf, avec le dock clavier (pour peu qu'il y ait l'intégration qui permette de coller ça sur Dropbox, et hop, tout sur le mini à la maison ).


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui, j'aurais 3 jours pour tester la bête, j'espère que la FNAC ou les Reseller l'auront à temps !


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> J'espère qu'elle lit pas MacG...
> 
> Sinon, à titre perso, j'ai hâte de tester, et voir si je peux l'utiliser pour la prise de notes, en réunion, ou au taf, avec le dock clavier (pour peu qu'il y ait l'intégration qui permette de coller ça sur Dropbox, et hop, tout sur le mini à la maison ).



Pour l'intégration avec dropbox, vu que ça existe déjà sur l'iPhone, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème.
Pour la prise de notes à la volée, je ne sais pas... Avec le clavier physique optionnel, pourquoi pas ? Avec le clavier virtuel, j'ai des doutes...


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Applis "Notes" et le clavier vient automatiquement, ça doit être faisable. Au pire, une appui de "notes doigtées". Et pas de mauvais jeux de mots !


----------



## Pouasson (30 Janvier 2010)

Haha. ^^

Ouais, je me vois bien avec le dock-clavier pour la prise de notes. Et effectivement, si c'est comme l'iPhone, yabon. Par contre, le clavier virtuel ne doit pas être des plus aisés pour de la prise intensive (ou longue).


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Apparemment il est quand même assez grand, donc ça reste à juger.
Bah pour les notes, tu as des applis permettant les notes "manuscrites".


----------



## F118I4 (30 Janvier 2010)

Pas pour le moment, j' attendrai d' être sur d' en avoir l' utilité. (marre d' acheter et de revendre 2 mois après j' y perds plus que j' y gagne)


----------



## Nicosun (30 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Apparemment il est quand même assez grand, donc ça reste à juger.
> Bah pour les notes, tu as des applis permettant les notes "manuscrites".



Ha oui lesquelles STP, j'aimerais bien jeter un oeil.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Ha oui lesquelles STP, j'aimerais bien jeter un oeil.



Je connais SpeedText, FastFinga.
Mais, bon, avec un doigt, sur un écran de la dimension de l'iPhone/iPod, à part pour saisir un numéro de téléphone...
Mais sur un écran de la taille de l'iPad, avec des applis plus finalisées, peut-être que la chose deviendra envisageable..


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui, je pensais justement à SpeedText&#8230;


----------



## Nicosun (30 Janvier 2010)

Merci,

il y a donc une alternative si ma prise de note est trop lente avec la clavier virtuel, faudra tout de même un stylet/stylot dédié.

on verra bien a l'usage je tape plutôt vite avec 2 doigts sur l'iphone, alors avec 4 comme sur un clavier normal cela pourrait le faire.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui, faut voir à l'usage !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Pendant que j'y pense , on pourra mettre stanza sur l'iPad , donc on aura des livres en Français et même gratuits pour les oeuvres publiques (j'ai déjà trouvé quelques bons livres à lire ).


----------



## fredintosh (30 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part, je compte acheter cet iPad dans les semaines qui suivent sa sortie.
Je me tâte encore pour savoir si je prends l'option 3G ou pas... (je pense que oui, mais il me faudra attendre plus longtemps, grrr !)

Je vois plein de bonnes raisons à cela.

Rien qu'aujourd'hui, je me suis dit plusieurs fois : "Tiens, si tu avais déjà ton iPad, tu pourrais faire ceci ou cela, au lieu de faire comme ci ou comme ça".

Déjà, reconquérir le canapé au détriment du bureau.
Je déteste avoir un MacBook sur les genoux, trop lourd, trop chaud, obligé de rester dans la même position.

Ensuite, pouvoir décider plus facilement dans quelle pièce de mon appartement je souhaite accéder à internet, écrire mes mails, etc, selon mon humeur du moment.
Un MacBook, c'est bien, mais finalement, c'est quand même lourd, la batterie n'est pas si longue que ça, donc nécessité de gérer le câble d'alim, le transfo, etc. Ça devient pénible, et mon MacBook finit par devenir sédentaire, sur son bureau.

Pour les voyages en train, l'iPad est vraiment l'outil parfait, 3 fois plus léger qu'un ordi, moins encombrant, et largement suffisant pour l'usage qu'on peut en faire dans un train.

Pour les séjours loin de chez moi, idem. Jusqu'à présent, je prenais mon MacBook, alourdissant mes bagages...
La dernière fois, je n'ai pris que mon iPhone, mais c'était quand même un peu limite si je voulais un peu bosser tantôt... Là encore, l'iPad me paraît un bon compromis, grâce à iWork.

Je compte aussi m'en servir en clientèle, pour mettre à jour des fiches, prendre des notes, etc.
Trop chiant à faire sur un MacBook (il faut l'ouvrir, trouver un endroit où le poser, sans parler du transport de la bête), et trop riquiqui sur un iPhone.
Idem pour noter rapidement des rendez-vous, grâce au calendrier de l'iPad, qui a l'air somptueux, comparé à celui de l'iPhone, épouvantable pour la moindre saisie.

Etant musicien, et ayant déjà entrepris de numériser (usage personnel évidemment) la plupart de mes partitions, l'iPad est une bénédiction. A tout moment, devant n'importe quel piano, il me suffira de poser l'iPad sur le pupitre et je pourrai feuilleter mes partoches en format pdf, à une taille acceptable. :love:
(j'espère juste que cette fonctionnalité sera possible, mais à mon avis oui, puisqu'on peut le faire sur l'iPhone avec l'appli de Mobile Me par exemple)

Au moyen d'accessoires adaptés, et dont l'équivalent existe déjà pour l'iPhone, l'iPad pourra aussi faire office d'un très bon magnéto multipiste d'appoint, idéal pour faire des maquettes à l'improviste.

L'iPad pourra aussi être une formidable télécommande pour des softs du type Logic.
Si l'iPhone sert de remote pour iTunes, l'iPad peut bien servir de table de mixage virtuelle pour Logic... 

Et puis, bien que n'étant pas un gros consommateur de jeux (je m'étonne d'ailleurs que très peu de commentaires soient faits au sujet du potentiel ludique énorme de l'iPad, supérieur à celui de l'iPodTouch), je serai certainement fan de la version de Real Racing adaptée au grand écran de l'iPad... Sensations et immersion garanties, à mon avis.

Pour le reste (bouquins, magazines payants), j'attends de voir les tarifs et le confort de lecture, mais rien que pour les autres raisons ci-dessus, je n'aurai pas de scrupules à faire partie des early-adopters !


----------



## Delgesu (30 Janvier 2010)

Oui il faudra voir à l'usage le confort d'un clavier virtuel de cette taille. Mais pourquoi pas un stylet optionnel et la détection d'écriture , pour prendre des notes ? Bien mieux qu'un clavier. Et si Apple rendait cette technologie très fiable, là oui ce serait un grand bond en avant.


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> Oui il faudra voir à l'usage le confort d'un clavier virtuel de cette taille. Mais pourquoi pas un stylet optionnel et la détection d'écriture , pour prendre des notes ? Bien mieux qu'un clavier. Et si Apple rendait cette technologie très fiable, là oui ce serait un grand bond en avant.



Ben oui, en fait il semble qu'un stylet pour iPad soit envisageable, voire une réalité :



Frodon a dit:


> Deux petites corrections:
> 1) Les stylets pour iPhone (si si ca existe!) fonctionne avec l'iPad, donc on pourra bel et bien l'utiliser avec un stylet.
> 2) Ca n'est pas le clavier Bluetooth qui est utilisé dans l'accessoire clavier vendu, mais un accessoire spécifique avec un clavier INTEGRE au Dock (donc filaire, mais le fil passe dans le dock).


----------



## J-Mac (31 Janvier 2010)

Je prends l'iPad à sa sortie, l'entrée de gamme avec 3G si les opérateurs proposent un prepaid à tarif abordable pour internet. 
Et je prendrai la prochaine révision à sa sortie, ainsi je ferai certainement un heureux en revendant ce modèle. Je profiterai des fonctionnalités supplémentaires, de plus de mémoire, etc. 

Pourquoi prendre l'iPad? Parce qu'après réflexion, alors que je n'y voyais qu'un iPod touch ou iPhone géant à la présentation, j'ai dépassé un peu cette vision. Maintenant je vois un internet abordable (15 à 30$ par mois, en prépayé) et bien plus confortable qu'un iPhone pour une navigation web. 
Parce que les limites de l'iPhone et d'iPhone OS le sont en partie à cause de la taille de son écran et qu'un tel écran va permettre des applications optimisées, plus évoluées, il n'y a qu'à voir iWork, Page, etc. qui semblent très adaptés, on ne peut pas dire que ça soit des apps iPhone. 

Parce que dans l'avion, pour regarder des films, ça le fait quand même mieux que les écrans lcd des avions. Ok, j'ai un MacBook mais ça reste plus discret (plus petit, moins bruyant, meilleure autonomie, etc.). Et pareil pour le train, ça me semble plus adapté pour une utilisation media. 
Et encore une fois, pour l'iPhone, en plus de la taille de l'écran qui permet difficilement le visionnage d'un film d'1h30, l'autonomie est de 2 ou 3 heures écran allumé. 
J'ai un MacBook Air, mais franchement, l'iPad fait grosso modo la moitié en poids et encombrement. Et il m'arrive parfois d'emporter le MacBook Air avec moi (en week-end par exemple), et pour ce que j'en fais dans ces cas là, l'iPad pourrait souvent suffire. 

Pour les mags, si ça se met en place, ça permettra de stocker ses anciens numéros et revenir dessus. Qui n'a jamais regretté d'avoir jeter un mag avec un article dedans intéressant? Là ça permettrait de tout conserver. Pour les livres, ça m'intéresse moins, mais bon, on verra à l'usage. 

Pour les jeux, on retrouve les forces et les faiblesses de l'iPhone, mais l'écran plus grand permettra une meilleure lisibilité et jouabilité pour les jeux de stratégie par exemple (tower defense, RPG, etc.). Pour les jeux d'action je suis toujours aussi dubitatif, mais la commercialisation d'un clavier Apple et la prise en charge du clavier bluetooth permettra peut-être quelques avancées pour les jeux. 

Mon plus gros regret en l'état, c'est qu'à mon avis la technologie de l'iPad ne permet pas d'utiliser un véritable stylet, pas un truc avec une pointe grosse comme un doigt, mais un stylet avec une pointe précise, pour dessiner par exemple ou faire des retouches précises. En gros, l'iPad ne peut pas être une Cintiq de Wacom (mais vraiment pas quoi). En même temps vu le prix, c'est assez logique.

Mon point de vue avec le léger recul, c'est que l'iPad risque de devenir la référence en matière de tablette multimedia. Comme l'iPod l'est devenu en matière de baladeur MP3, comme l'iPhone l'est devenu en matière de Smartphone. Mais aussi qu'avec les apps qui vont arriver dessus, elle sera plus que ça.


----------



## hammondinside (31 Janvier 2010)

s'il n'y a pas d'applis spécifiqurs qui décoiffent, ça reste un gros iphone , pourquoi pas, mais la révolution est bien loin quand même...

Ayant MBP et iphone, quand l'iphone ne me suffit pas j'ai le MBP, qui, surtout dans une version 13, n'est réellement pas trés encombrant.

En réalité j'ai du mal a situer l'ipad, qui doit plutot s'adresser à des non possesseurs de macs portables, en gros de l'informatique simplissime pour les refractaires, ce qui est peut être une bonne idée....ou peut être une fausse bonne idée, l'avenir le dira.

je vote pour la fausse bonne idée dans la config actuelle de l'ipad....nom qui fait bien rire les américains, car, vus savez ce que pad signifie?? ça a déjà du être évoqué, mais je n'ai pas lu tout le post .


----------



## Nicosun (31 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> s'il n'y a pas d'applis spécifiqurs qui décoiffent, ça reste un gros iphone , pourquoi pas, mais la révolution est bien loin quand même...
> 
> Ayant MBP et iphone, quand l'iphone ne me suffit pas j'ai le MBP, qui, surtout dans une version 13, n'est réellement pas trés encombrant.
> 
> ...



J'entends ce mot révolution a tout bout de champs, mais quel appareil aurait du sortir Apple pour être une révolution ? C'est pas en ajoutant une web cam, ou le top des processeur ou un USB que le produit va le devenir.

Par exemple lire toutes ses gazettes n'importe ou de manières convenable et sans passer par le kiosque avec en plus du contenu multimédia c'est quoi ? Rien que sur ce marché là l'iPad est seul et c'est un très gros marché. Avec la crise de la presse papier cela peut leur donner un grosse bouffée d'oxygène. Si le produit prends dans ce secteur la on pourra dire Apple a réinventer la lecture du journal quotidien, cela serait déjà pas mal pour un gros iPodtouch 

On peut facilement rajouter a cela ses bouquins référence pour sa profession ou ses études, par exemple le Merkator en ce qui me concerne.
Avec un peu d'imagination on vois des ouvrages avec les exercices inclus pour les études.

Concernant iBook je ne suis pas certain que l'écran soit prêt pour de grosse session de lecture (A voir à l'usage donc).

Peut être y a t'il d'autres marchés ou cet iPad se trouve seul sur le segment, cela a été étudier en profondeur chez Apple. Par contre il aussi vrai que cet appareil peut faire un flop du style de l'Apple TV car le marketing n'est pas une science exacte.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Janvier 2010)

Une bonne analyse et une conclusion très pertinente...



> This is very simple: the iPad is the epitome of the multitasking terminal. It is strong on graphics, pictures, videos and photos. But it pays only  lip service to reading. Yes,  the virtual bookstore is cool. But reading and multitasking are probably  incompatible. The wait for the iPad is over. Good, for I know now that I will replace my Kindle with a Kindle.


----------



## Nicosun (31 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une bonne analyse et une conclusion très pertinente...



Merci pour l'analyse, par contre la conclusion est bizarre. 
Il présume que lire un livre sur l'iPad n'est pas une bonne expérience et le fait que l'iPad fasse plus de chose que le kindle va obligatoirement détourner l'attention des gens qui aime lire.

Mais en tout cas il soulève le gros point d'interrogation, est ce que l'iBook sera une bonne expérience de lecture ?


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Une bonne analyse et une conclusion très pertinente...



Tiens je croyais que l'iPad n'était pas (encore) mutltitâche... 

Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec la conclusion vis à vis du Kindle. Perso j'ai un Kindle, et je compte pas le revendre même si j'achète un iPad. Je trouve les écran e-ink bien plus confortable pour lire des livres que les écrans LCDs normaux.

L'iPad c'est sympa pour des tas d'usages (bureautique, internet, journaux et magazines, jeux, applications pro...etc.). 
Cependant en terme de lecture, c'est sympa pour les journaux et les magazines, car dans ce cas, tu ne passes pas des heures à lire et ça apporte du multimédia à ces supports ce qui est un vrai plus pour les journaux d'actualités.
Mais pour les romans, je préfère un vrai eBook reader qui ne fait que ça avec son écran e-Ink, tel que le Kindle.

C'est un peu comme avec les appareils photos numériques, un téléphone portable ne remplacera pas un vrai APN. Un iPad ne remplacera pas un vrai eBook reader avec écran e-Ink, pour de la lecture prolongé, notamment la lecture de romans.

Evidement, lorsque des écrans hybrides comme celui de PixelQi (encore en phase de finalisation), seront répandu, qu'il existera un écran de ce type en IPS, et si Apple l'adopte dans l'iPad, il en sera peut être autrement, car le confort de ces écrans hybrides serait proche de ceux d'un vrai écran e-Ink lorsque le rétro-éclairage est désactivé, mais cela reste à confirmer...


----------



## Nicosun (31 Janvier 2010)

Au vue de ton expérience l'app iBook est nettement en dessous de l'expérience Kindle pour les livres a cause de ce fameux écran e-ink.
J'ai cru comprendre que l'iPad embarque un écran spécial doté d'une technologie fujitsu, sait tu de quoi il s'agit ?


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Au vue de ton expérience l'app iBook est nettement en dessous de l'expérience Kindle pour les livres a cause de ce fameux écran e-ink.
> J'ai cru comprendre que l'iPad embarque un écran spécial doté d'une technologie fujitsu, sait tu de quoi il s'agit ?



C'est pas l'application elle même, mais le confort de lecture de l'écran (le matériel). L'application est certainement excellente et concurrence certainement très bien celle du Kindle. Mais un écran retro-éclairé (donc qui emet de la lumière), sera toujours moins reposant pour les yeux qu'un écran qui n'en emet pas (e-ink).

Ah l'iPad a un écran spécial? Je croyais que c'était un IPS classique. Peut être qu'Apple ne nous a pas tout dit alors??? Je vais essayer de voir ce que je trouve dessus...

Tu es sûr que tu ne confonds pas avec l'histoire de la marque iPad qui appartient à Fujitsu aux USA? Parce qu'en je recherche sur Google "Fujitsu screen Apple iPad", je n'ai que cet histoire qui ressort.


----------



## Le docteur (31 Janvier 2010)

Je crois que c'est une nouvelle façon de voir l'informatique. Enfin sortir du modèle ordinateur-bureau virtuel, jonglage entre plusieurs tâches sans se concentrer sur aucune.
Je ne pense pas du tout que l'absence multitâche soit une catastrophe, bien au contraire. Il faut décidément remettre en question le modèle classique de l'ordi. Le multitâche mène à l'usage compulsif de l'ordinateur et aux bidouillages inutiles. 
KeyNote dispose d'un navigateur de médias et il doit être fait pour tout contenir, sans faire appel à des applis tierce pendant la présentation, par exemple.

Reste le problème de l'absence d'autonomie : peut-être pourrait-on imaginer une sauvegarde déportée des données, que ce soit sur un disque dur, tout simplement, ou sur un compte Mobile ME.
D'une certaine façon aucune machine ne peut être complètement autonome : un Mac doit nécessairement aller avec un DD externe par exemple. Ce qu'il faudrait c'est  la possibilité de mettre en service la machine toute seule, et quant aux transferts : le wifi peut pourvoir à beaucoup d'entre eux. Un truc me turlupine : les appareils photo ?
Logiquement cette machine va de paire avec un fixe, mais il faut pouvoir imaginer que quelqu'un veuille se passer totalement d'une autre machine, ou qu'on puisse espérer un fixe avec le même type d'OS, pour tous ceux qui n'aiment pas l'informatique telle qu'elle est, et ils sont nombreux.


Si cette machine ne se casse pas la gueule (parce qu'on peut être révolutionnaire et incompris) elle va à mon avis tout changer dans notre vision de l'informatique.

C'est purement et simplement la machine "desimmersive" que je ne cessais d'appeler de mes v&#339;ux pour un usage humain de l'informatique.


----------



## Nicosun (31 Janvier 2010)

Ok Frodon, je suis pas au top en technique hardware. Bref lire des bouquins sur l'iPad on sait déjà que cela sera mi-figue mi-raisin.

En cherchant un peu il s'avère que la technologie IPS c'est simplement pour pouvoir regarder sous plusieurs angles. Elle est d'ailleurs présente sur les iMac aussi.


----------



## Kerala (31 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben j'espère que t'as pas le câble, ma plus grosse erreur...
> Dans le salon : boomrang ou télétoon
> Dans la chambre : Friends, les mères de famille désespérées, sexe dans la ville (si seulement c'était porno...), et, quand j'ai de la chance, l'inspecteur Barnaby.
> 
> On sera au moins deux à remercier Steve, avec notre iPad...



Et si je l'ais aussi :rose:


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2010)

Ça vaut ce que ça vaut, les sondages, mais celui sur le fil "Allez-vous acheter le MacBook Air ?", le camp des Non représentait près de 70%, contre 17% d'hésitants, et à peine 13% de convaincus.

Ici, on a quand même 21% de convaincus et 31% d'hésitants, et seulement 48% de réfractaires, et la tendance remonte en faveur de l'iPad, alors qu'on est entre MacUsers et que ce n'est même pas un Mac.

En présupposant qu'un produit de type iPod a plus de chances de séduire des PCistes qu'un produit de type Mac, à en croire ce simple petit sondage, cet iPad peut avoir un bel avenir...

Je n'ai pas trouvé de sondage pour l'iPhone V1, ce serait intéressant de comparer...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Je pense surtout que , c'est surtout pour le prix de l'iPad que les gens hesitent.
En effet , à 500  , certains veulent essayer peut-être , ce qui n'était pas le cas du MacBook Air puisque bien plus cher.


----------



## boodou (31 Janvier 2010)

Le MBA est un MBP atrophié, d'où une niche réduite d'acheteurs potentiels.
L'iPad est un nouveau produit, sur un autre créneau, il peut avoir plus de succès. 
D'autant plus que _ce n'est pas_ un ordi, et tout comme l'iPhone ou l'iPod il peut être acheté et utilisé par des gens qui ont un PC (suffit d'avoir iTunes pour la synchro).
C'est la nouvelle force marketing d'Apple (depuis l'iPod tant critiqué à sa sortie), vendre ses produits mobiles à des gens qui ont des PC ! 

_
(bon sinon, mon anniv c'est en avril, donc )_


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Donc tu l'auras à temps .

Enfin , si windows n'avait pas été compatible avec l'iPod ou l'iPhone , ces deux objets ne seraient pas aussi connus/vendus .


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

Et vu le nombre de switchers qui se sont décidé grâce aux iPods et iPhone....

L'iPad pourrait avoir même effet.


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai lu quelques review et avis de différents journaux et voilà, avec les articles que j'ai lu, ce que j'en conclus:

- Les journalistes qui étaient sur place et ont réellement essayé l'iPad, ont tous fait des articles positifs.
- Les articles négatifs sont tous de journalistes n'ayant pas essayé l'appareil.

Evidement, je n'ai probablement pas lu tous les articles existants, mais je parles de la dizaine d'articles que j'ai lu hein.

On voit donc, dans mon échantillon d'articles, et comme souvent avec les produits Apple, que le fait de l'essayer à un effet positif non négligeable sur l'avis des personnes.

Il est donc prévisible qu'un nombre important de personne ici qui, n'ayant pas essayé l'appareil, disent ne pas être du tout convaincu et ne pas l'acheter, changeront d'avis dès qu'ils l'essaieront réellement.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2010)

Un peu comme tous les produits Apple...

C'est pas pour rien qu'Apple investit autant dans ses Apple Store, pour que les gens puissent essayer ses produits "en vrai".


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

Exactement pour ça que dès que l'iPad est commercialisé je me précipite à YouCast. Mais sans la carte bleu car je veux juste tester ^^


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Ok Frodon, je suis pas au top en technique hardware. Bref lire des bouquins sur l'iPad on sait déjà que cela sera mi-figue mi-raisin.
> 
> En cherchant un peu il s'avère que la technologie IPS c'est simplement pour pouvoir regarder sous plusieurs angles. Elle est d'ailleurs présente sur les iMac aussi.



Oh la technologie IPS ca ne se limite pas aux angles de vu, ça offre aussi:

- Meilleurs angles de vus
- Meilleur qualité d'affichage car affichage réel de 16,7 millions de couleurs (contre 260 000 couleurs pour un écran TN (les plus répandus), les 16,7 millions étant simulées par un traitement de l'image appelé "dithering")

Les défauts de l'IPS est ses temps de réponse légèrement plus élevé, mais c'est notable que si on joue à des jeux à très fort taux de rafraichissement (i.e: un nombre d'image par seconde élevé).

Mais c'est une technologie d'écran plus couteuse, et j'avoue personnellement avoir été très étonné qu'Apple ai mis de l'IPS dans un appareil à $499. Et je peux vous dire que c'est vraiment pas cher payer un appareil comme l'iPad avec un écran LCD IPS à ce prix.

L'IPS est considéré par beaucoup comme ce qui se fait de mieux en technologie de dalle LCD, mais c'est aussi la technologie la plus chère. Entre le TN et l'IPS il y a les S-PVA/MVA qui sont un peu moins bon que l'IPS en terme d'angle de vue et de temps de réponse (l'IPS étant lui même un peu moins bon que le TN en temps de réponse).

A noter qu'Apple utilise presque exclusivement de l'IPS dans ses machines, seule le MacBook Blanc utilise encore une dalle TN, tous les autres produits Apple ayant un écran, écrans Apple séparés inclus, sont aujourd'hui en IPS


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Merci frodon , je ne savais pas pour les couleurs de la dalle IPS , c'est pour ça que je trouve l'écran de mon iMac meilleur que celui de mon ancien MacBook .
(iMac blanc = dalle IPS si mes souvenirs sont bons).

EDIT : non , mon iMac a une dalle tn , néanmoins , elle est meilleure que celle d'un MacBook .


----------



## Le docteur (31 Janvier 2010)

Beaucoup de gens ont su mettre presque 300 euros dans des netbook mal finis avec un petit disque SSD. Combien seraient prêts, pour 200 euros de plus à s'offrir un mini-mac portatif et d'un encombrement minimum. En son temps le (mauvais, il faut bien l'avouer pour ce coup-là) Linux théoriquement plus intuitif des premiers netbook a failli séduire. Là c'est la même chose en 100 fois plus abouti.

Déjà je parie que toutes les nanas ayant besoin d'un portable pour un usage essentiellement traitement de texte vont se ruer sur cette machine. 

En plus, il suffit d'un vieux tromblon à la maison pour faire les quelques opérations nécessaires sous iTunes.
Quand je pense à toutes les collègues qui ont le vieux tromblon en question mais en ont marre de bosser avec ça...


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci frodon , je ne savais pas pour les couleurs de la dalle IPS , c'est pour ça que je trouve l'écran de mon iMac meilleur que celui de mon ancien MacBook .
> (iMac blanc = dalle IPS si mes souvenirs sont bons).
> 
> EDIT : non , mon iMac a une dalle tn , néanmoins , elle est meilleure que celle d'un MacBook .



Oui l'iMac Blanc effectivement c'est du TN. Mais le TN desktop est souvent mieux que le TN laptop.

Les iMacs d'aujourd'hui sont par contre tous en IPS. Ce qui fait que leur prix d'ailleurs est également plutôt bon voir très bon pour des machines équipé d'écran IPS, surtout le 27", un écran IPS 27" coutant à lui seule facilement 600-800 Euros si ce n'est plus.


----------



## GrayStorm (31 Janvier 2010)

Sont pas invités par Apple à la Keynote les journalistes ? Ca doit les aider à avoir un avis positif surement 

J'ai vraiment l'impression que l'ipad peut remplacer un ordinateur pour les tâches simples. Ca évite d'avoir un gros PC avec écran 24" allumés en permanence juste pour surfer. Beaucoup plus dispo et finalement moins consommateur d'énergie.
Si les abonnements 3G sont intéressants, peut-être même que l'on pourrait remplacer la connexion internet fixe par celle du 3G. Moindre débit j'imagine mais personnellement, je ne suis pas un gros consommateur de bande passante.
Tout ce que vous dites avec le stylet et les App pour la prise de note dessine une utilisation nomade qui prend peu à peu forme. Tout à fait ce que j'imaginais pour une tablette.


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Sont pas invités par Apple à la Keynote les journalistes ? Ca doit les aider à avoir un avis positif surement



Mauvaise langue! 

Dans le même esprit "mauvaise langue", on pourrait dire: Et les journalistes qui n'étaient pas invités critiquent l'iPad parce qu'ils sont jaloux de ne pas avoir été invité, et donc de ne pas avoir pu l'essayer .


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui l'iMac Blanc effectivement c'est du TN. Mais le TN desktop est souvent mieux que le TN laptop.
> 
> Les iMacs d'aujourd'hui sont par contre tous en IPS. Ce qui fait que leur prix d'ailleurs est également plutôt bon voir très bon pour des machines équipé d'écran IPS, surtout le 27", un écran IPS 27" coutant à lui seule facilement 600-800 Euros si ce n'est plus.



Ce que je ne comprends pas , c'est que dell qui vend la même dalle 27" soit à 1000 : il est plus épais que l'iMac , plus moche et très cher par rapport à un iMac.

Alors , c'est l'iMac qui vaut le coup (on paie pour ce qu'on a pour une fois chez Apple ) ou c'est l'écran dell qui est très cher ?

Dans tous les cas , je pense racheter un iMac 21" plus cette tablette , je trouve qu'un MacBook Pro 15" est trop lourd et trop cher à puissance égale.


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas , c'est que dell qui vend la même dalle 27" soit à 1000&#8364; : il est plus épais que l'iMac , plus moche et très cher par rapport à un iMac.
> 
> Alors , c'est l'iMac qui vaut le coup (on paie pour ce qu'on a pour une fois chez Apple ) ou c'est l'écran dell qui est très cher ?



Un écran il faut prendre en compte que ca a aussi des fonctionnalités annexe, tel que parfois haut parleurs, webcam, et souvent ports USB, entrée/sortie son, entrée/sortie vidéo...etc. Donc ca coute un peu plus que le prix de la dalle.

Mais les iMacs 27" ne coutent pas 1000 Euros non plus, le premier prix de l'iMac 27" est de 1499, et si on suppose que le prix de la dalle seule est d'environ 800 Euros, alors ça fait 700 Euros pour l'ordinateur (carte mère et accessoires).

Donc l'iMac 27" est une bonne affaire, mais il n'est pas vendu au rabais pour autant


----------



## GrayStorm (31 Janvier 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Mauvaise langue!
> 
> Dans le même esprit "mauvaise langue", on pourrait dire: Et les journalistes qui n'étaient pas invités critiquent l'iPad parce qu'ils sont jaloux de ne pas avoir été invité, et donc de ne pas avoir pu l'essayer .



Et je suis sur que tu n'es pas très loin de la vérité 
Ce genre d'objet, il faut le tester pour le feeling. Il restera toujours les faits techniques et c'est bien sur ces éléments que les tests journalistiques seront utiles.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais l'iMac 27" possède aussi toutes ces fonctionnalités .
De plus , pour 500 de différence , je prends l'iMac sans hésiter .

Bref, cela veut dire que l'iPad aura un bien meilleur écran que les netbook  ,une meilleure finition et même une plus grande puissance !


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bref, cela veut dire que l'iPad aura un bien meilleur écran que les netbook  ,une meilleure finition et même une plus grande puissance !



Oui tout à fait. Mais ca parait assez logique, vu le discours de Steve Jobs sur la qualité des écrans et la rapidité des netbooks (Slow, low quality display) lors de la keynote, il ne pouvait que présenter un produit supérieure sur ces deux points.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Oui , pour avoir testé un netbook et en avoir acheté un , je peux dire que c'est très lent et que même une vidéo sur youtube il aura du mal à les lire (il y a des micro ralentissements , je ne sais pas comment décrire ).
Et puis la résolution est un grand point faible , c'est spécial du 1024X600 .

C'est surtout ça qui m'a convaincu sur l'iPad .


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

Perso non seulement ça, mais aussi iPhone OS, car point de vue ergonomique c'était le meilleur choix et j'étais le premier à espérer qu'Apple choisisse iPhone OS et non Mac OS X normal qui aurait été une énorme erreur ergonomique sur une tablette (n'en déplaise à ceux qui aurait aimé avoir un iPad sous Mac OS X normal).

Un Mac OS X normal sur une tablette n'aurait pas eu de sens pour deux raison:

- Ergonomiquement ca n'est pas adapté à un usage tactile au doigt
- Et en plus, ça n'aurait pas permis de bénéficier de faire fonctionner les logiciels Mac existants, puisqu'Apple aurait quand même fait son propre micro-processeur et que P.A Semi n'a pas de licence x86 et c'est pas à l'heure actuelle qu'Intel accepterai d'en céder une, surtout pas à Apple. Donc le CPU d'Apple aurait été le même, soit sous architecture ARM (ce qui soit dit en passant est le meilleur choix pour les appareils mobiles), et donc il n'y aurait pas eu de compatibilité binaire.

Donc aucun intérêt, car la logithèque aurait été totalement vierge, alors que avec iPhone OS, l'iPad permet d'executer les programme iPhone, puisque l'iPhone utilise aussi un micro-processeur basé sur l'architecture ARM.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Pour avoir un EeePC à la maison, je peux dire que le clavier et le trackpad minuscules sont quasiment inutilisables, et très désagréables !

Ce qui va changer avec iPad, c'est le plaisir d'utiliser un "outil" qui puisse permettre d'accomplir des tâches rapides et pas trop lourdes tout en étant calé au fond du canapé !


----------



## i.catch (31 Janvier 2010)

je trouve que l'ipad est un objet très prometteur mais je me pose une question simple à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. J'ai un macbook, un iphone 3GS, une connexion internet maison. Si j'achète l'Ipad, faudra quand même pas que je paie un autre forfait internet juste pour Monsieur Ipad ? Si ? Parce que ça commence à faire un sacré budget déjà


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Non, pourquoi ça ? Tu n'auras aucun autre forfait à payer ! 

"Plug and browse"


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Totalement d'accord avec toi.
Par contre , j'ai déjà un ami qui me dit que le netbook est meilleur en prenant un seul point : le multi-taches.
Ce qu'il n'a pas compris c'est que je préfère avoir une application ouverte et avoir un objet fluide qu'en avoir 3 et ramer comme un malade (je parle pour un netbook qui avec 1go de ram ne va pas loin).

Après , les gens qui critiquent ne l'ont pas eu entre les mains et ne comprennent pas que c'est un objet qui vient en complément d'un ordinateur (plutôt un fixe).


----------



## choumou (31 Janvier 2010)

Moi je me pose une question au niveau du dock pour le recharger, apparemment il est droit sur le dock, mais comment fait-on pour le recharger et le mettre en format paysage pour lire une vidéo par exemple?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Les caractéristiques techniques sont encore une fois un peu absentes&#8230; (Pas le prolo, mais le reste).
Après, je pense qu'i faut voir ceci: si Apple ne sort pas encore de Multitasks, et croyez bien qu'ils ont dû y penser et le voir demander par les utilisateurs, c'est peut être pour finaliser le produit, créer la demande et le vendre rapidement. Ensuite pourrait venir un nouvel OS (disons 3.5 ou 4.0) qui apporte sur l'iPad (et sur iPhone en même temps ??!) le multitâches. Ça parait plausible. Laisser le temps aux ingénieurs de bien fignoler la chose pour qu'elle soit opérable sur les deux devices&#8230;


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

i.catch a dit:


> je trouve que l'ipad est un objet très prometteur mais je me pose une question simple à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse. J'ai un macbook, un iphone 3GS, une connexion internet maison. Si j'achète l'Ipad, faudra quand même pas que je paie un autre forfait internet juste pour Monsieur Ipad ? Si ? Parce que ça commence à faire un sacré budget déjà &#8230;



Si tu l'utilises en WiFi, tu n'aura aucun autre forfait à payer.

En 3G, tout dépend si tu as un moyen de partager ta connexion iPhone, soit via la méthode officiel (payante), soit via NetShare pour ceux qui ont eu la chance de réussir à le récupérer à l'époque où il a été dispo durant 2 jours seulement sur l'AppStore, soit en le jailbreakant.

Si tu as moyen de le faire, tu pourras alors utiliser la 3G de ton iPhone pour te connecter à internet lrosque tu n'as pas accès à un réseau WiFi (dans ce cas, aucunement besoin d'acheter un iPad avec support 3G).

Sinon, l'iPad avec option 3G nécessitera de prendre une offre de connexion chez un opérateur. Fort heureusement, l'iPad n'étant pas bloqué, tous les opérateurs pourront proposer leurs offres. Et dans 2 ans, quand Free Mobile sera sur le marché, ca m'étonnerait pas qu'il propose un forfait tout compris, SIM téléphone + SIM iPad incluses. Nous verrons...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Moi je me pose une question au niveau du dock pour le recharger, apparemment il est droit sur le dock, mais comment fait-on pour le recharger et le mettre en format paysage pour lire une vidéo par exemple?



Tu n'as qu'à ne pas passer par le Dock 
Et brancher directement l'USB !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Moi je me pose une question au niveau du dock pour le recharger, apparemment il est droit sur le dock, mais comment fait-on pour le recharger et le mettre en format paysage pour lire une vidéo par exemple?



Avec la housse qu'ils vendent : tu le mets en mode paysage et tu le charges en même temps.
Résultat : moins cher et mieux .


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Moi je me pose une question au niveau du dock pour le recharger, apparemment il est droit sur le dock, mais comment fait-on pour le recharger et le mettre en format paysage pour lire une vidéo par exemple?



Tu utilises l'accessoire housse pour le mettre en position paysage vertical pour la lecture de video, et tu le branche directement en USB via le cable fourni.

Ah mince, etienne000 a été plus rapide que moi


----------



## choumou (31 Janvier 2010)

Merci


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Merci



De nada
Quid des suites judiciaires ? Si Steve est excité, je crois que c'est vraiment un excellent produit
Si le buzz continue, ça va douiller !


----------



## GrayStorm (31 Janvier 2010)

L'absence de multi-application me gène pas mal pour le moment. Faut dire qu'au boulot, j'ai rarement moins de 4-5 applis en même temps et je jongle avec 2-3 la moitié du temps.
Le simple fait de vouloir écouter de la musique en même temps qu'une balade sur le net ou pendant qu'on parcourt un article, ça semble un minimum.
Ou même prendre des notes en parcourant plusieurs articles, hors multi appli, je ne vois pas comment rendre la chose simple à moins d'avoir une sorte d'appli "prise de note" qui permet de charger plusieurs types de documents dans un dock (comme Keynote).


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Pour les prix : Vous pensez qu'il y aura une petite différence (50) ou que ce seront les mêmes ?
En se basant sur les mac , il y a toujours une petite différence mais pas pour les iPod je crois , d'ou la question .

C'est cette petite différence qui me fera prendre la 16go ou la 32go .

A 550 la 32go , avec la reduc prof , elle me reviendrait à 500 , ce qui serait parfait .


----------



## Dead head (31 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> L'absence de multi-application me gène pas mal pour le moment. Faut dire qu'au boulot, j'ai rarement moins de 4-5 applis en même temps et je jongle avec 2-3 la moitié du temps.
> Le simple fait de vouloir écouter de la musique en même temps qu'une balade sur le net ou pendant qu'on parcourt un article, ça semble un minimum. ()



Je pense que, comme pour l'iPhone et l'iPod Touch, on pourra écouter de la musique tout en ayant une autre application ouverte.


----------



## Frodon (31 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> L'absence de multi-application me gène pas mal pour le moment. Faut dire qu'au boulot, j'ai rarement moins de 4-5 applis en même temps et je jongle avec 2-3 la moitié du temps.
> Le simple fait de vouloir écouter de la musique en même temps qu'une balade sur le net ou pendant qu'on parcourt un article, ça semble un minimum.



Ca c'est possible, car iPhone OS en lui même EST multitâche. Ce sont les applications tierces n'ont pas le droit de continuer à fonctionner lorsqu'on revient sur la home (donc dans le cas des applications tierces, l'iPhone OS exécute automatiquement la fonction servant à quitter réellement l'application, lorsque l'utilisateur appuis sur le bouton home), et certaines applications fournis aussi quittent lorsqu'on revient sur la home.

Voici les applications qui à ma connaissance fonctionnent en tâche de fond:

- Safari Mobile
- Mail
- iPod

Donc tu peux écouter de la musique en faisant autre chose, tu peux même lancer le chargement de plusieurs sites Web en faisant autre chose et en revenant à Safari plus tard (ce que je fait souvent lorsque je suis seulement sous couverture EDGE, car l'EDGE c'est lent!  ). Tes E-Mail se récupèrent tous seul lorsque tu fait autre chose.

Perso sur mon iPhone, j'écoute constamment de la musique, en même temps que j'utilise d'autres applications.


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

Le téléchargement d'applications depuis l'App Store (en même temps à moins de Jailbreaker elles ne viennent que de là) aussi ce fait en tâche de fond. 

Et heureusement car si l'app est lourde.....

Et puis y a les push de certaines app qui se font en tache de fond, peut-on considérer cela comme du multitâche?


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Je pense qu'on pourrait s'attendre à deux cas de figure:
1: iPad US $ = iPad France &#8364;. Le sigle &#8364; remplace $.
2: iPad US = iPod US = iPod France = 40&#8364; de différence (valeur numérique).
Donc une à 499$ pourrait être à 458&#8364; en France. Après tout, ne veulent ils pas la mettre dans les mains d'un maximum de gens ? 

@DarkMoineau: le push est quand même, à mon sens, une sorte de "multitâche de fond" !


----------



## GrayStorm (31 Janvier 2010)

L'exemple de la musique n'était peut-être pas le meilleur (mais c'est celui qu'un de mes frangins a pris il y a qqs jours ).
Prenons plutôt mon exemple d'appli de prise de notes. Passer de keynote (pour la mise en forme d'une présentation) à pages (plusieurs documents ouverts puisque c'est là que je retrouve les éléments pour la présentation) puis safari (google ou autre pour compléments d'infos) puis lecture de PDF ... si ce n'est pas super fluide, ça peut coincer.
En même temps, ce n'est pas être pas la finalité de l'engin et pourtant ça me semble une utilisation presque naturelle d'une tablette.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Peu de tablettes offrent le multi tâche. Mais on peut être quasi certains que si HP nous pond un truc multi tâches, Apple va se dire "Damn it !!" et sortir une revu de l'OS qui fasse ça !
Pourquoi pas un iPad OS !


----------



## GrayStorm (31 Janvier 2010)

Plus que multi-taches (ce que l'iphone est déjà), il faut que l'interface soit intuitivement multi-applications.
C'est peut-être moins simple qu'il n'y parait.


----------



## bompi (31 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Plus que multi-taches (ce que l'iphone est déjà), il faut que l'interface soit intuitivement multi-applications.
> C'est peut-être moins simple qu'il n'y parait.


Avec les doigts sur l'écran, c'est facile d'être multi-t*a*che.
Avec UNIX, on peut aussi être multi-t*â*che. 

Reste qu'une interface multi-tâche pour un appareil de cette nature, avec volonté d'être facile à utiliser, intuitif, c'est délicat. Il faut bien voir que si c'est multi-tâche, cela demande aussi davantage à l'utilisateur. Ce qui n'est pas le but pour l'instant.

Autre aspect amusant : c'est le retour d'un ordinateur _vraiment_ individuel dans la mesure où il n'y pas de gestion de plusieurs comptes utilisateurs. Contrôle parental ? Je ne pense pas non plus.


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Contrôle parental ? Je ne pense pas non plus.



Le contrôle parental existe (de façon limitée, certes) sur l'iPhone et l'iPod Touch. Je ne vois pas de raison à ce qu'il ne soit pas présent sur l'iPad.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Steve a dû prévoir le cas&#8230;
Mais je vois que le nombre d'acheteur potentiel croît un peu&#8230;


----------



## shenrone (31 Janvier 2010)

Finalement la seule chose qui me travail avec l'Ipad, c'est qu'avec l'Iphone j'étais parvenu à attendre le 3G

J'ai peur de ne pas en être capable avec la tablette:rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (31 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je pense qu'on pourrait s'attendre à deux cas de figure:
> 1: iPad US $ = iPad France &#8364;. Le sigle &#8364; remplace $.
> 2: iPad US = iPod US = iPod France = 40&#8364; de différence (valeur numérique).
> Donc une à 499$ pourrait être à 458&#8364; en France. Après tout, ne veulent ils pas la mettre dans les mains d'un maximum de gens ?



Oui c'est leur but (enfin c'est ce qu'a dit Jobs lors de la présentation), de "démocratiser" l'iPad. je pense que la période de réflexion qu'ils se sont accordé pour les prix internationaux, sont justement pour étudier les tarifs propres à chaque pays.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Steve a dû prévoir le cas&#8230;
> Mais je vois que le nombre d'acheteur potentiel croît un peu&#8230;



oui le "NON" recule mais plus au profit du "j'y Réfléchis".... je pense que d'ici là la tendance s'inversera (plus d'acheteurs potentiel), car ils (Apple) veulent créer un mini-Buzz (façon iPhone) faire parler de l'iPad 2 fois pour 2 "lancements": le 27 janvier (l'annonce) et fin Mars-début Avril pour la commercialisation. ils sont forts chez Apple comme même...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Ma foi, je n'aime pas trop l'iPad car ce que j'aimerais avant un reader... Pas d'un truc multimédia...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Ma foi, je n'aime pas trop l'iPad car ce que j'aimerais avant un reader... Pas d'un truc multimédia...



Le début est difficile à comprendre 
Personne ne t'oblige à utiliser les mails, internet, Facebook, tes jeux, Bloomberg, Coco Kart, COD: ZW, Bears, LinkedIn, Shazam, MacG mobile, iPhon.fr, eBuddy, NY Times, laTV mobile, Le Monde, les films, la musique, iWork etc


----------



## Dead head (31 Janvier 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Ma foi, je n'aime pas trop l'iPad car ce que j'aimerais avant un reader... Pas d'un truc multimédia...



Merci pour ton intervention. Mais t'es-tu relu avant de poster ?

Édit : Macuserman a été plus rapide que moi.


----------



## elephantbleu (31 Janvier 2010)

Réponse non: ça ne me servirait pas. Ca servira surement moins aux geeks et autres utilisateurs de forums qu'a des meres de familles qui aiment bien pouvoir lire leur journal, leurs mails, leurs photos et puis voila.
Refléchissons: musique? quel son sort de l'ipad? mettre un casque? quel intérêt face à l'iphone ou ipod?
Films? alors soit sur l'istore à 10 ou bien vachement de tps pour les comprimer dans unformat valable puis les lire quand un étudiant russe trouvera un jailbreak...si c'est chez soi pourquoi pas la TV ou le mac déjà présents?
Livres? ok admettons mais c'est cher, non? et puis des livres en français pour ceux qui ne maitrisent pas la langue de shakespeare?
A emmener en voyage? ok peut être (a conditions que ce soit un peu plus que checker des mails ou changer un rdv, pour ça il y a l'iphone)
A laisser chez soi?...pour la garder sur les genoux pour regarder un épisode de lost qu'on pourrai voir sur la TV?

Bref, plus je refléchis et moins je vois l'intérêt de ce gros iphone.


----------



## MacSedik (31 Janvier 2010)

elephantbleu a dit:


> ...alors soit sur l'istore à 10 ou bien vachement de tps pour les comprimer dans un format valable puis les lire quand *un étudiant russe trouvera un jailbreak*...si c'est chez soi



Ou un lycéen américain....


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

elephantbleu a dit:


> Bref, plus je refléchis et moins je vois *MON* intérêt dans ce gros iphone.



Avec un raisonnement global pareil, ça fait longtemps qu'on aurait plus rien inventé. 

Pourquoi une caméra ? Un appareil photo peut prendre plein de photos à la suite !
Pourquoi un appareil photo si on a déjà des yeux pour voir ?
Pourquoi des enceintes externes si on a déjà des hauts parleurs?
Pourquoi une souris si on a déjà un trackball ?
Pourquoi un iPod si on a déjà un lecteur cassette ?

Peut être que les gens aiment bien la technologie, les nouveautés, le confort d'utilisation accru, et même parfois, aiment bien Apple


----------



## MacSedik (31 Janvier 2010)

à mon tour : 

J'ai voté j'y réfléchis car : pour le moment à part les présentations d'Apple on en sait pas plus de l'iPad, juste une trentaine de journalistes triés sur le volet, qui ont pu avoir l'appareil entre les mains et ont pu filmer, le dit objet. 

Au début, j'étais réticent, car je n'y voyait aucun intérêt à avoir un iPod touch de 9", mais la marge de progression est telle que je ne peux pas dire non catégoriquement, sans voir l'appareil en &#339;uvre et la réponse des développeurs à la main tendue d'Apple. une chose est sûre je ne suis pas pressé de l'avoir, comme certains . Mon Mac et mon iPhone me suffisent largement .


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Peut être que les gens aiment bien [...] et même parfois, aiment bien Apple



Ca on l'aura remarqué


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

On parlait de prix avant, et on se demandait si les prix allaient bouger ?

Voilà un élément de réponse (même pas vu !  ):
http://www.igen.fr/ipad/l-ipad-s-installe-chez-amazon-france-et-t-mobile-allemagne-10324


----------



## Nicosun (31 Janvier 2010)

pffff le contraire aurait été étonnant niveau prix, 500 euros au mois de mars heureusement qu'a Noël je n'ai craqué sur rien de bien cher


----------



## Le docteur (31 Janvier 2010)

elephantbleu a dit:


> Réponse non: ça ne me servirait pas. Ca servira surement moins aux geeks et autres utilisateurs de forums qu'a des meres de familles qui aiment bien pouvoir lire leur journal, leurs mails, leurs photos et puis voila.
> Refléchissons: musique? quel son sort de l'ipad? mettre un casque? quel intérêt face à l'iphone ou ipod?
> Films? alors soit sur l'istore à 10 ou bien vachement de tps pour les comprimer dans unformat valable puis les lire quand un étudiant russe trouvera un jailbreak...si c'est chez soi pourquoi pas la TV ou le mac déjà présents?
> Livres? ok admettons mais c'est cher, non? et puis des livres en français pour ceux qui ne maitrisent pas la langue de shakespeare?
> ...


Se substituer dans certains cas à tout ce qui nécessite d'écrire ou de lire quelque chose. Ca m'étonne toujours que cet usage échappe à tellement de gens...


----------



## Kalamytaz (31 Janvier 2010)

Bientôt les gens vont exiger une cam sur leur rasoir électrique, sinon ça rase mal.......ouais..


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Kalamytaz a dit:


> Bientôt les gens vont exiger une cam sur leur rasoir électrique, sinon ça rase mal.......ouais..



C'est surtout que l'iPad pourrait être parfait pour te faire une visio avec tes amis, tranquille dans ton canapé. Mais sans webcam, ça risque d'être délicat.


----------



## Kalamytaz (31 Janvier 2010)

mercutio a dit:


> Moi je suis conquis.
> 
> Je prends le train régulièrement et j'emporte mon macbook pour des vidéos, photos et musique. utilisation très standard donc. Le problème c'est que le macbook est très lourd et encombrant . Et je n'ai pas toujours le courage de le prendre.
> 
> ...



NOOOOOON, je veut garder mon Touch tel quel......égoïste....


----------



## Mr Fon (31 Janvier 2010)

elephantbleu a dit:


> Réponse non: ça ne me servirait pas. Ca servira surement moins aux geeks et autres utilisateurs de forums qu'a des meres de familles qui aiment bien pouvoir lire leur journal, leurs mails, leurs photos et puis voila.
> Refléchissons: musique? quel son sort de l'ipad? mettre un casque? quel intérêt face à l'iphone ou ipod?
> .



Bah je pense qu'il sera tout à fait possible d'avoir le son de l'iPad sur sa chaine hifi par le biais d'une borne airport express comme le font déjà bcp de personne avec leur MacBook(pro ou pas)...
si cet appareil est effectivement destiné à 1ère vue pour un usage familial chez soi comme il a été présenté par SJ, alors cette possibilité( qui techniquement est faisable et sans soucis je pense) a tout son interêt.
Maintenant il est clair qu'il ne faut pas envisager ce produit comme remplacement d'un ordi portable, ce n'est ni un ordinateur, ni un télephone portable. Et je suis sur que cet appareil trouvera par le biais des applications qui en sortiront son utilité pour certains et dévoilera son réel potentiel au fil du temps.
En ce qui me concerne, pour le moment j'en ai aucune utilité, à voir dans l'avenir ce qu'il en sera.


----------



## Kalamytaz (31 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben j'espère que t'as pas le câble, ma plus grosse erreur...
> Dans le salon : boomrang ou télétoon
> Dans la chambre : Friends, les mères de famille désespérées, sexe dans la ville (si seulement c'était porno...), et, quand j'ai de la chance, l'inspecteur Barnaby.
> 
> On sera au moins deux à remercier Steve, avec notre iPad...



Au moins trois cher ami pas moins que trois...:love:


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2010)

Kalamytaz a dit:


> Au moins trois cher ami pas moins que trois...:love:



Ben on va créer un sous forum, c'est bien parti... 
Non je devrais plutôt :rose:


----------



## Nicosun (31 Janvier 2010)

Kalamytaz a dit:


> Au moins trois cher ami pas moins que trois...:love:



Je dirais que l'on est déjà une cinquantaine d'après le sondage.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

mercutio a dit:


> Prochaine étape, Apple doit supprimer l'ipod touch (ou lui mettre la fonction téléphone) de sa gamme et faire un iphone "light" pour le remplacer à 200 euros



Mais ça va pas non? Je sais pas, ça t'a jamais effleuré l'esprit que les gens qui achètent un ipod touch, c'est justement qu'ils n'en rien à carrer de la fonction téléphone? Et que payer 50 de téléphones tous les mois ça ne les enchante guère?


----------



## Kalamytaz (31 Janvier 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> Oui il faudra voir à l'usage le confort d'un clavier virtuel de cette taille. Mais pourquoi pas un stylet optionnel et la détection d'écriture , pour prendre des notes ? Bien mieux qu'un clavier. Et si Apple rendait cette technologie très fiable, là oui ce serait un grand bond en avant.



ou un grand bond en arrière, l'utilisation du clavier, çà, c'est aller de l'avant..non?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Delgesu a dit:


> Oui il faudra voir à l'usage le confort d'un clavier virtuel de cette taille. Mais pourquoi pas un stylet optionnel et *la détection d'écriture* , pour prendre des notes ? Bien mieux qu'un clavier. Et si Apple rendait cette technologie très fiable, là oui ce serait un grand bond en avant.



Peut être qu'Apple ne s'est toujours pas remis de l'expérience douloureuse du Newton?


----------



## frederic75 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'y vais de mon petit commentaire surtout des premières impressions étant donné que je ne sais pas quoi en penser, je me suis demandé pourquoi je n'en pensais rien. J'ose vous livrer le sens de ce "provisoirement rien"
S'il est vrai que l'Ipad a comme défi son positionnement, il va de soi qu'une part de la réponse vient du choix de l'OS. Il est curieux de constater que les septiques  disent de l'Ipad que c'est "un gros Iphone", et ils n'ont pas tort bien entendu. De fait, pour ma part je souhaitais que l'OS de l'Ipad repose plus sur l'OS d'un Mac. Cela avait le mérite de mettre clairement en face des produits Asus et autres ultra portables une alternative apple. Sans parler d'une ouverture du marché aux professionnels dont la mobilité et le critère absolu dans leurs choix de matériels. Autrement dit, on peut penser que l'Ipad ne s'adresse qu'aux personnes dont les besoins en informatique relèvent de l'usage "courant". Voilà pour le contre, et ce qui ne fait pas "création de besoin" de manière large, mais bien ciblé, pour ne pas dire fermé.
Reste que, c'est aussi, paradoxalement cette même cible qui détient les clefs d'un avenir plus large à l'Ipad. On sait suffisamment bien qu'Apple joue toutes ses cartes, mais toujours dans un temps dont seul IPapy est maître. Autrement dit, le segment de la population dont l'usage informatique "relève du courant" va trouver sur Itunes la possibilité d'alimenter IPad et il n'est pas peu dire que ce n'est même pas l'Ipad qui fait la différence par rapport à des produits concurrents ou encore son positionnement, mais bien le fait qu'Apple à fait l'Ipad autour d'Itunes. On voit mal en ce cas comment l'Ipad pouvait dans cette première version proposer du Flash, ou encore la possibilité d'installer des applications hors de l'Appstore. Toutefois, deux réalités vont se croiser dans un décor bien planté. Si ce dernier, le décor, est la vente de l'Ipad à cette première population, il va de soi qu'il faudra ouvrir à d'autres cibles. Or, et c'est selon moi à ce moment là que se croiseront les Ipad de générations futures - présentées comme le meilleur du meilleur, soulignant l'évolution de l'Ipad, - avec une webcam, une intégration flash et j'en passe - et cela pour un tenir un deuxième aspect : faire en sorte que les développeurs de soft assurent la continuité des ventes de hard... En effet, que se passera-t-il si l'appstore ne se développe pas plus ou encore sans la présence des "développeurs privés"? Le CEO apple aurait-il pu annoncer 140000 applications sans l'ouverture au SDK ? Or ce dernier n'est important qu'à partir du moment où le produit peut évoluer. La boucle se referme. C'est une évolution nécessaire et espérée du produit parcequ'elle sera au service d'une ouverture des segments concernés que cette dernière sera la condition d'une justification de la position de l'Ipad. Fidélité également à la question comment créer du désir d'achat, question toujours aussi bien pensée et conforme à "celui" qui fixe la cadence. Aujourd'hui, le tour de force est d'avoir crée Ipad en maîtrisant le risque lié à sa position, et je ne serais pas étonné que les acheteurs soient, dans un premier temps, une frange de la population des iphonistes. Autrement dit wait and see, misons sur le potentiel dans tous les sens du terme. 
et gardons à l'esprit qu'Iworks ne sera pas la seule suite ni qu'il n'y aura pas d'autres versions hard de l'Ipad parce qu'il s'agit de la réalité même de l'histoire d'Apple, confondue la réalité même à laquelle Cupertino nous fait accéder. C'est cette double réalité qui a pu construire son identité tout autant que son succès, comme les deux faces d'une seule et même réalité...


----------



## fredintosh (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai rien compris.


----------



## Pouasson (31 Janvier 2010)

P'tain, ouais, aère, utilise la touche "enter" des fois.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> J'ai rien compris.



T'es pas le seul.


----------



## frederic75 (31 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> P'tain, ouais, aère, utilise la touche "enter" des fois.



Promis     je      donne     de     l'air    

Je vous le donne en version courte. Tout dépendra du lien entre Itunes et l'Ipad et donc des contenus. 
En ce cas vous pouvez miser sur une évolution. Ipapy veut en vendre, il se donnera les moyens.

Vous avez déjà vu les prix ? 

A bientôt 

PS désolé pour ma mise en page ...


----------



## Kalamytaz (31 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mais ça va pas non? Je sais pas, ça t'a jamais effleuré l'esprit que les gens qui achètent un ipod touch, c'est justement qu'ils n'en rien à carrer de la fonction téléphone? Et que payer 50 de téléphones tous les mois ça ne les enchante guère?



Merci Pithiviers, au Canada les forfaits téléphone sont très chers, et je ne vois vraiment pas l'utilité vu que j'ai déjà un fixe chez moi, donc pour me joindre no problèmo....


----------



## Nicofieu (31 Janvier 2010)

Quelque chose est-il en réalité prévu pour les magazines ? On parle de bouquins mais quid des magazines ?

Pcq franchement, là ce serait je pense un énorme business qui reprendrait...aujourd'hui moi je ne suis pas motivé d'acheter un magazine 7-9 euros qui je le sais finira dans les toilettes plié en 5 et à la poubelle 1 semaine plus tard, par contre, une possibilité de payer mon magazine 1 ou 2 euros en fonction je pourrais redevenir gros consomateur pcq je crois à fond à ce confort de lecture sur l'iPad !

Ca relancerait très sérieusement un milieu de la presse en pleine crise également !


----------



## KERRIA (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir


En tous cas si c'est un gros IPHONE ne t'avise pas de t'en servir au volant...parce que là  tu pourras pas contester....
Et puis mois j'ai peur qu' après IPAD il y ai l'EPAD....

Mais bon..trève de plaisanteries..il est beau ce truc.....


----------



## Nicosun (31 Janvier 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Quelque chose est-il en réalité prévu pour les magazines ? On parle de bouquins mais quid des magazines ?
> 
> Pcq franchement, là ce serait je pense un énorme business qui reprendrait...aujourd'hui moi je ne suis pas motivé d'acheter un magazine 7-9 euros qui je le sais finira dans les toilettes plié en 5 et à la poubelle 1 semaine plus tard, par contre, une possibilité de payer mon magazine 1 ou 2 euros en fonction je pourrais redevenir gros consomateur pcq je crois à fond à ce confort de lecture sur l'iPad !
> 
> Ca relancerait très sérieusement un milieu de la presse en pleine crise également !



Oui regarde la keynotes y a déjà le new york times, ce qui ont des apps sur l'iPhone devrait rapidement emboiter le pas comme l''équipe par exemple et vue que le times a mis 15 jours pour faire son journal style "harry potter", les autres vont suivre, cela ne m'étonnerais pas que le jour de la sortie nous ayons déjà un gros choix avec peut être des abonnements.


----------



## Nicofieu (31 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Oui regarde la keynotes y a déjà le new york times, ce qui ont des apps sur l'iPhone devrait rapidement emboiter le pas comme l''équipe par exemple et vue que le times a mis 15 jours pour faire son journal style "harry potter", les autres vont suivre, cela ne m'étonnerais pas que le jour de la sortie nous ayons déjà un gros choix avec peut être des abonnements.



ouais mais times et autre public ou closer sur iPhone, c'est les articles, c'est pas pareil, moi j'imagine une version pdf des magazines tels qu'ils sortent dans le commerce

Je suis pas expert mais quand je pense au miliers d'exemplaires vendus chaque semaine d'un truc comme Voici à 2 euros (ou moins ?) je me dis qu'en lachant les versions pdf à 50c (avec un bénef à 100%) ca cartonnerait !

Pour ma part, plus trop envie de claquer 8 euros pour mon mags de home cinema ou quelques euros pour autre chose, par contre, en version pdf directement sur mon iPad, là je dis un grand OUI !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Oui regarde la keynotes y a déjà le new york times, ce qui ont des apps sur l'iPhone devrait rapidement emboiter le pas comme l''équipe par exemple et vue que le times a mis 15 jours pour faire son journal style "harry potter", les autres vont suivre, cela ne m'étonnerais pas que le jour de la sortie nous ayons déjà un gros choix avec peut être des abonnements.



Les gros journaux nationaux comme le Monde; Libération ou le Figaro doivent être entrain de préparer leurs applications. Et on peut parfaitement imaginer (car l'ipad s'y prêtera) des accords avec les chaines d'infos en continues comme BFM, iTV ou LCI. Par exemple, tu cliques sur la photo d'un article et tu accèdes au reportage vidéo.


----------



## Nicosun (31 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Les gros journaux nationaux comme le Monde; Libération ou le Figaro doivent être entrain de préparer leurs applications. Et on peut parfaitement imaginer (car l'ipad s'y prêtera) des accords avec les chaines d'infos en continues comme BFM, iTV ou LCI. Par exemple, tu cliques sur la photo d'un article et tu accèdes au reportage vidéo.



Oui et moi qui vit à l'étranger, je telecharge le Midol. Avec son papier jaune et quand je lirais les compte rendu avec par exemple un superbe essai de Vincent Clerc, je clique sur la photo a coté et je vois l'essai en vidéo


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Oui et moi qui vit à l'étranger, je telecharge le Midol. Avec son papier jaune et quand je lirais les compte rendu avec par exemple un superbe essai de Vincent *clair*, je clique sur la photo a coté et je vois l'essai en vidéo


Clerc, Vincent Clerc...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

LCi, pas mal du tout ! Je songe à un cas (je rentre dedans, c'est vrai): celui qui a l'option "TV" de chez SFr ou Orange ou Bouygues, on s'en fout, va profiter des programmes (OK, la qualité&#8230  diffusés et accessibles en WiFi sur un écran un peu plus grand&#8230; 

Pourquoi ne pas passer un accord avec les grands groupes de TV ?
Un partenariat avec ABC par exemple&#8230;


----------



## frederic75 (31 Janvier 2010)

Mais  avant le prix des applications et du contenu, j'aimerais bien savoir si quelqu'un en sait plus sur les offres concernant l'abonnement pour la 3G de l'Ipad dans sa version (wi-fi+3G) pour la France bien entendu. 

D'autant plus que Steve Jobs a parlé d'une ouverture et du choix de l'opérateur, mais cela sera-t-il vrai aussi pour l'international ? (Ou tjs bloqué avec orange.... au moins dans un premier temps) 

Enfin va t-on encore assister pour le prix même de l'Ipad à l'équation un dollar= un euro ?


----------



## Nicosun (31 Janvier 2010)

frederic75 a dit:


> Mais  avant le prix des applications et du contenu, j'aimerais bien savoir si quelqu'un en sait plus sur les offres concernant l'abonnement pour la 3G de l'Ipad dans sa version (wi-fi+3G) pour la France bien entendu.
> 
> D'autant plus que Steve Jobs a parlé d'une ouverture et du choix de l'opérateur, mais cela sera-t-il vrai aussi pour l'international ? (Ou tjs bloqué avec orange.... au moins dans un premier temps)
> 
> Enfin va t-on encore assister pour le prix même de l'Ipad à l'équation un dollar= un euro ?



Dans la Keynote il dit clairement que tout les iPad livrés seront desimlocké. Après a Orange de faire la meilleure offre.


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonne question car entre l'iPad Rev A ou B et l'iPhone 4/5G ce qui me fera me décider ce sera le prix avec les opérateurs et les subventions. Car 16Go c'est hélas trop petit (c'est mon iPod Touch actuel).


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Les gros journaux nationaux comme le Monde; Libération ou le Figaro doivent être entrain de préparer leurs applications. Et on peut parfaitement imaginer (car l'ipad s'y prêtera) des accords avec les chaines d'infos en continues comme BFM [...].



Tout cela existe déjà...pour l'iPhone. Tu peux parfaitement t'abonner à la version intégrale de Libé sur ton iPhone. Mais l'écran est un peu petit..
Donc pour l'iPad, nul doute...


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

C'est sûr ! 

J'attends avec impatience un jeu de foot développé spécialement iPad. Ils vont faire un iPadStore pour différencier les Apps ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Avoir du PQ en format électronique je ne vois pas l'intérêt...
> 
> :love:



C'est un prototype pour savoir si les consommateurs seraient intéressés par un iToilet après le "tampon" de nos rêves  

(j'avoue que le nom iPad me fais autant marrer que le nom du  Renaut Koleos")


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience un jeu de foot développé spécialement iPad. Ils vont faire un iPadStore pour différencier les Apps ?


Foot ?!...  


[DM]x721gn_le-foot-cest-pour-les-filles_fun[/DM]


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

C'est simple, c'est encore trop cher... Pour ce que c'est...

J'avoue sous-utiliser mon Mac sans vraiment le vouloir, je suis plutôt un éternel débutant 

Je trouve qu'il y a trop de fonctions différentes et mal expliquées dans les pcs et les macs, je préfère les seconds désormais et rien ne me fera revenir sous Windows 

Vous saviez qu'un concurrent de l'iPad existe depuis 6 mois en Chine ?
Les chinois accusent même Apple de les avoir copiés 

Y'a pas à dire les chinois ont de bons espions :rose:

Edit : je viens de voir le foot ! Très rigolo !


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Oui, ça fait son chemin&#8230; Mais ils courent après le pognon&#8230;

Et oui je parlais du  foot ! 
------> Excellente la vidéo !


----------



## jeanmalo (31 Janvier 2010)

Salut tout le monde j'aimerais bien l'acheter mais j'aimerais savoir d'abord si je peut l'acheter en Amérique et l'utilisé en France ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> C'est simple, c'est encore trop cher... Pour ce que c'est...
> 
> J'avoue sous-utiliser mon Mac sans vraiment le vouloir, je suis plutôt un éternel débutant
> 
> ...




Il s'agit d'un Tablet PC sous XP que l'on peut considérer comme copiant l'iPod Touch....

Donc qu'ils la ferment....  J'adore la Chine et adorerait la visiter, mais cette République "Populaire" et ses entreprises sont écoeurantes d'hypocrisie....

Apparement copier nos voitures, totalement ou en faisant un patchwork, ne leur suffit plus (souvenez vous ce cabriolet avec un avant de Mercedes CLK et un arrière de Megane CC)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Oui , sans aucun souci , par contre , faut voir avec la douane etc (sauf si tu ne prends pas l'emballage , que tu mets un fond d'écran et que tu fais croire que tu l'as achetée en France ).


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Ils ont signé un contrat avec Lotus ?


----------



## jeanmalo (31 Janvier 2010)

Genial et le clavier on pourra le transformer en azerty même si il est acheté en Amérique ??


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Là , c'est plus chiant .


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

Je crois pas que tu économiseras énormément sur un "Dock_Clavier" par rapport au prix français&#8230;


----------



## kit (31 Janvier 2010)

Je commanderai certainement la version wifi 16 go dès qu'elle sera disponible. L'ipad remplacera mon netbook pour le surf et la prise de notes lors d'entretiens (si le clavier tactile est suffisamment réactif).


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

kit a dit:


> Je commanderai certainement la version wifi 16 go dès qu'elle sera disponible. L'iPad remplacera mon netbook pour le surf et la prise de notes lors d'entretiens (si le clavier tactile est suffisamment réactif).



Excellent choix !


----------



## Tox (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai cliqué "J'y réfléchis", mais c'est presque un non. Je fais partie des utilisateurs peu convaincus par le modèle économique iPhone/iTouch.

Les ordinateurs me séduisent par le peu de limitations qu'ils rencontrent en 2010. Alors des machines fermées comme au bon vieux temps des Amiga, Atari et Mac ; me retrouver à attendre un remède au manque de support Flash ; pester contre une machine sans port standard. J'ai déjà donné avec mon Amiga 68060 et je ne tiens pas à recommencer


----------



## TiteLine (31 Janvier 2010)

Tox a dit:


> J'ai cliqué "j'y réfléchis", mais c'est presque un non. )



Moi c'est plutôt le contraire. J'ai cliqué non mais je continue à y réfléchir. Cela restera certainement non à sa sortie mais je suivrai son évolution avec intérêt. Ce qui m'est utile et fait défaut (la possibilité de lancer plusieurs applis) finira peut être par être disponible


----------



## Emmanuel94 (31 Janvier 2010)

Je vais sans doute attendre que la capacité de stockage soit plus importante, je trouve que c'est un très bon support pour visionner des photos ou des vidéos familiales, c'est convivial, léger et à priori simple.

Maintenant, je vais sans doute attendre un bon moment, parcequ'avant je veux absolument m'acheter un Ipod Classique lors de la prochaine révision.


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Moi c'est plutôt le contraire. J'ai cliqué non mais je continue à y réfléchir. Cela restera certainement non à sa sortie mais je suivrai son évolution avec intérêt. Ce qui m'est utile et fait défaut (la possibilité de lancer plusieurs applis) finira peut être par être disponible



Le problème c'est surtout qu'en France on ne parle pas de l'iBook Store.

En tant que gros consommateur de livres & d'internet j'avoue que l'iPad et son iBook Store me plait. Enfin, d'ici la V2.... (oui car il me faut plus que 16Go, mon iPod Touch déborde, preuve que ça ne suffit pas, surtout que j'aimerais réenregistrer tous les bons CD en Apple Loseless ^^)

Et puis l'iPhone OS gère la fonction Modem, donc faudra voir les forfaits Data proposés, je crois que ce sera le prix des forfaits qui déterminera ce que je ferais, iPhone ou iPad + mon iPod Touch + mon portable Sony (je téléphone très peu).


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

16Go c'est vrai qu'a y regarder de plus près c'est peu. Mais ça fait 16h de vidéos quand même. Et pas mal de bouquins... Après c'est vrai que si on a une grosse bibliothèque (musicale cette fois) ça fait short. Mais ça me suffira largement !


----------



## DarkMoineau (31 Janvier 2010)

Bah elle ne remplit pas l'iPod, les films et applications y sont pour quelque chose, mais j'ai envie de passer de l'AAC au Loseless.... 

Le double album King of Pop a lui seul, en Loseless fait 1.09Go.


----------



## Le docteur (31 Janvier 2010)

L'usage courant de l'informatique, c'est jouer et télécharger sur mumule et consorts  de là à dire que c'est l'usage normal  effectivement ce n'est pas l'usage visé par l'iPad, et c'est tant mieux.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Janvier 2010)

En sachant que l'utilité de juger à la hâte des journaux respectables pour la plupart, on s'éloigne vraiment du sujet...


----------



## hovercraft (1 Février 2010)

j'ai répondu j'y réfléchis mais sa sera surement un Non...
ayant déjà un macbook air, je ne vois pas trop l'utilité du produit... de plus ils me déçoivent un peut : a croire qu'ils vivent sur une autre planète, ils n'on pas compris que pour les vidéos le gros des utilisateurs le ce type de produit aimerai voir des divx... avec un processeur 1ghz pourquoi ne pas mettre un système d'exploitation un peut plus "complet" qu'un ipod ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> a croire qu'ils vivent sur une autre planète, ils n'on pas compris que pour les vidéos le gros des utilisateurs le ce type de produit aimerai voir des divx...



C'est surtout qu'Apple voudrait que le gros de ses utilisateurs acheter leurs vidéos sur iTunes.
Cela dit, temps que les films ne seront dispo qu'aux USA, ça risque d'être difficile.
Sans parler du prix, de la qualité de l'image et du non-choix entre la VF et VO. Pour le moment aucun effort sérieux (et pas que d'Apple) pour concurrencer le DVD (et je ne parle même pas du bluray).


----------



## kaos (1 Février 2010)

Je suis très déçu par cet Ipad ...  je trouve tres bizarre cet entre deux avec un écran aussi grand avec un OS iphone .

01-1 Ghtz suffit largement à la plupart des utilisations mais le stokage est vraiment ridicule , à mon avis il faut compter au moins 20/30 giga pour être à l'aise au niveau médias même si un pad comme celui ci n'est pas fait pour un stockage de masse.

02- L'absence de connectique pour clavier souris et VGA me semble vraiment abusé , des adaptateurs seront bientot sur le marché je pense

03- Le multitâche , avoir plusieurs logiciels qui tournent en même temps  est indispensable.
c'est comme revenir aux voitures vapeurs 

04- Le prix ! je trouve ça cher , ça va baisser mais une tablette plus petite à 250/300 euros me semblerait correcte.

J'attendrais donc les évolutions de ce bel objets


----------



## hovercraft (1 Février 2010)

kaos a dit:


> 02- L'absence de connectique pour clavier souris et VGA me semble vraiment abusé , des adaptateurs seront bientot sur le marché je pense


Ils seront dispo des la sortie et sont déjà visibles sur le site apple  .... quoi-que la souris non et je vois pas l'utilité


----------



## Pouasson (1 Février 2010)

Bein, pour la prise de notes plus longue que prévu, la souris, elle peut être sympa (même si j'ai du mal à imaginer l'intégration du curseur... x)).

Disons que pour passer genre 6 à 8H par jour parfois à prendre des notes diverses et variées, j'me dis que couplée au dock-clavier, une souris ça peut le faire. Car tendre le bras à chaque fois, ça doit être gavant.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Je vais sans doute attendre que la capacité de stockage soit plus importante, je trouve que c'est un très bon support pour visionner des photos ou des vidéos familiales, c'est convivial, léger et à priori simple.
> 
> Maintenant, je vais sans doute attendre un bon moment, parcequ'avant je veux absolument m'acheter un Ipod Classique lors de la prochaine révision.



Apple n'a-t-elle pas annoncé la fin de l'évolution de gamme voir sa disparition ?
Pas assez cher, mon fils...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h49 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> En sachant que l'utilité de juger à la hâte des journaux respectables pour la plupart, on s'éloigne vraiment du sujet...



Le sujet étant quels quotidiens sont-ils disponibles intégralement en ligne sur des plateformes comme l'iPhone, et donc l'iPad (en sachant que cela devrait évoluer), il y a :
- Libération via son apllication spécifique (désolé pour ceux que ça dérange) ;
- Libération (encore...) ; Le Figaro (parfaitement honorable, effectivement, bien que je ne le lise pas...) ; Le Journal du Dimanche ; Les Echos ; La Tribune ; L'équipe ; le 10 Sport ; Aujourd'hui en France (je ne sais pas ce que c'est) par l'application PressReader (via PresDisplay.com), qui propose en sus une quantité très impressionnante de journaux internationaux classés par pays...
- L'application iPhone du Monde ne propose hélas pas d'abonnement au journal complet ;
- De multiples publications professionnelles, généralement disponibles sur le site de l'éditeur. Pour moi, par exemple, le Quotidien du médecin, la Revue du Praticien, Prescrire et de multiples publications internationales suivant les spécialités... Hors le Quotidien du médecin, les sites de promotion des firmes pharmaceutiques ne sont en général pas accessibles via l'iPhone, pour cause de Flash. Est-ce un mal ? A chacun de juger...

Donc déjà un gros choix, la possibilité d'embarquer avec soi pas mal de saines lectures et de références...


----------



## Nicosun (1 Février 2010)

D'après un article sur Macgé, l'iPad aura une gestion des fichiers. 
Les fichiers iront directement se classer dans l'application concerné et on aura la possibilité de mettre une lecture par défaut par exemple lire les .doc avec Pages.
De plus l'iPad apparaitra sur le bureau du MAC/PC pour que l'on puisse ajouter des fichiers par simple glisser/déposer. 

Il commence a sentir bon cet iPad.


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> En sachant que l'utilité de juger à la hâte des journaux respectables pour la plupart, on s'éloigne vraiment du sujet...


Tu n'es pas encore modérateur ?!...


----------



## Frodon (1 Février 2010)

Un journaliste confirme ce que j'ai dit, c'est à dire: Ceux qui ont pris le temps de vraiment essayer l'iPad ont majoritairement une impression positive. Et ceux qui se disent déçus sont majoritairement ceux qui n'ont pas pris le temps de l'essayer.

Source: http://www.suntimes.com/technology/ihnatko/2017907,ihnatko-ipad-hands-on-012810.article


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> D'après un article sur Macgé, l'iPad aura une gestion des fichiers.
> Les fichiers iront directement se classer dans l'application concerné et on aura la possibilité de mettre une lecture par défaut par exemple lire les .doc avec Pages.
> De plus l'iPad apparaitra sur le bureau du MAC/PC pour que l'on puisse ajouter des fichiers par simple glisser/déposer.
> 
> Il commence a sentir bon cet iPad.



Oui cela sent plutôt bon. Sinon l'autre raison qui va me faire acheter ce produit à part ce que j'ai dis deux pages plus haut et bien c'est le logiciel Orb qui existe pour l'Iphone donc comme c'est compatible pour l'Ipad ce sera vraiment extraordinaire ici !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Un journaliste confirme ce que j'ai dit, c'est à dire: Ceux qui ont pris le temps de vraiment essayer l'iPad ont majoritairement une impression positive. Et ceux qui se disent déçus sont majoritairement ceux qui n'ont pas pris le temps de l'essayer.
> 
> Source: http://www.suntimes.com/technology/ihnatko/2017907,ihnatko-ipad-hands-on-012810.article




Voici ce qui me conforte dans mon achat .

J'aime bien les trolls qui disent su'ils ne sortiraient pas l'iPad dans un RER , franchement , vous sortez vos laptop vous ? .


----------



## Nicosun (1 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Un journaliste confirme ce que j'ai dit, c'est à dire: Ceux qui ont pris le temps de vraiment essayer l'iPad ont majoritairement une impression positive. Et ceux qui se disent déçus sont majoritairement ceux qui n'ont pas pris le temps de l'essayer.
> 
> Source: http://www.suntimes.com/technology/ihnatko/2017907,ihnatko-ipad-hands-on-012810.article



Merci pour l'article et en plus son point négatif sur les fichiers vient d'être enlevé ce matin sur Macgé. 
Ce qui me surprends c'est les réactions des gars de google, comme avec l'iPhone dans quelques mois il se diront "et merde".


----------



## chnoub (1 Février 2010)

la synchro itunes me pose un probleme; mais apparement j aurais un dossier partagé sur mon mac, sur lequel je glisserai les fichiers que je veux transferer.. Je prefererai un dossier sur lequel je glisse un alias, un peu façon "dossier à graver"; comme ca pas besoin de refaire l operation a chaque modification du dit fichier bien rangé a sa place; mais il faudra que la synchro dans l autre sens puisse vraiment synchroniser les modifs apportes depuis la tablette; 
le problème suivant est la gestion des dits fichiers: tout en vrac dans un seul dossier et les applis reconnaîtront leurs petis? bof... si j ai des données sensibles, je veux les mettre dans un autre dossier, sécurisé; je supose qu apple y a pensé sinon adieu les pro. et j espere qu on pourra du coup mettre un film en format choisi par nous et non via itunes; si je dois reencoder tous mes films, j acheterai pas la tablette;
c est quand meme se priver de pas mal de clients que d avoir besoin d un autre ordinateur; ils devraient penser a faire une version autonome! certaines personnes de mon entourage (vieux et jeunes) sont interessés, mais pour n avoir QUE la tablette... pour leur utilisation c est parfait; mais ils doivent pouvoir ajouter des photos d un disque dur externe ou d une clé usb, pouvoir encoder eux meme quelques cd, sans pour autant acheter un autre ordinateur!!! j espere que le connecteur usb permettra de voir fleurir des options comme un lecteur externe (allez je reve un peu: avec toast mactheripper, etc....)


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

Encore une fois, je ne comprends pas en quoi il est obligatoire de synchroniser quoi que ce soit via iTunes. L'adaptateur qui permet de transférer des photos existe, l'adaptateur qui permet de transférer des vidéos existe aussi, un petit gestionnaire de fichiers permettant de transférer des documents directement dans l'application concernée existe. Donc au final, photo vidéo musique et textes peuvent être transférés sans avoir besoin d'iTunes, mais il est vrai il faudra brancher l'Ipad sur un PC ou un Mac pour récupérer tout ça pour instant. Le seul manque ici, c'est une prise USB et cela va peut-être arriver dans la seconde version de l'objet ou alors d'ici la un adaptateur sortira.


----------



## Kerala (1 Février 2010)

J'en rajoute une couche avec ma question car je vois en page d'accueil la question de la semaine demande quel est le plus gros défaut de l'iPad et un des choix est sa dépendance avec iTunes ! Ou alors je n'ai vraiment rien compris et ce que j'ai dit avant est entièrement faux. Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> J'en rajoute une couche avec ma question car je vois en page d'accueil la question de la semaine demande quel est le plus gros défaut de l'iPad et un des choix est sa dépendance avec iTunes ! Ou alors je n'ai vraiment rien compris et ce que j'ai dit avant est entièrement faux. Merci de m'éclairer.



Pour les applications, je ne pense pas qu'il existe d'autres solutions que iTunes. Pour la musique, j'ai un gros doute.
Quant à la synchro des contacts, calendriers, des signets, des comptes mails, pour ceux qui n'ont pas de compte mobile.me, je ne sais pas...


----------



## Macuserman (1 Février 2010)

Tu as Google qui se synchronise avec Exchange&#8230;


----------



## Danoc (1 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> Ils seront dispo des la sortie et sont déjà visibles sur le site apple  .... quoi-que la souris non et je vois pas l'utilité



En mode dock, il vaut mieux avoir une souris qu'un bras levé en permanence.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu as Google qui se synchronise avec Exchange&#8230;



Je pensais au iCal tout bête.
Arès c'est vrai qu'on peut le synchroniser avec/via Google. A ce propos, BusyCal (sur le mac) est un petit bijou...
Par contre les contacts via Google, c'est pas encore ça.
Je dois t'avouer que Exchange, je ne l'utilise pas chez moi, évidemment, et si je l'utilise à l'hôpital (c'est sûrement le cas),  c'est sans le savoir... :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## MacSedik (1 Février 2010)

Danoc a dit:


> En mode dock, il vaut mieux avoir une souris qu'un bras levé en permanence.



Tu m'étonnes ! 

sinon pour le système de synchro entre l'iPad (téléchargement depuis Safari) et le Mac ou PC, j'ai lu hier sur engadget et aujourd'hui sur iGeneration, des détails intéressants retrouvés dans la dernière mouture de l'iPhone OS.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Voici ce qui me conforte dans mon achat .
> 
> J'aime bien les trolls qui disent su'ils ne sortiraient pas l'iPad dans un RER , franchement , vous sortez vos laptop vous ? .



Dans le RER, je ne sais pas, mais j'ai vu des gens le sortir dans le métro ou le bus.


----------



## physalys (1 Février 2010)

_"Acheter un iPad ?"_ 

Sûrement pas ! 
Et quand je lis ce genre de chose... _"eBooks : Apple contraint Amazon à s'aligner sur ses prix (à la hausse)"_ (http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-12568.html)

... je me dis que non seulement l'iPad sera bide, mais qu'en plus il va tuer le livre électronique  Une hausse de 3 à 5 euros (par livre) est suicidaire : autant acheter la version papier.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2010)

physalys a dit:


> _"Acheter un iPad ?"_
> ... je me dis que non seulement l'iPad sera bide, mais qu'en plus il va tuer le livre électronique  Une hausse de 3 à 5 euros (par livre) est suicidaire : autant acheter la version papier.



C'est effectivement parti pour.
Un échec retentissant, c'est certain.
La survie d'Apple reste un mystère, d'ailleurs, après autant d'échec successifs : iPod, iPhone, ordinateurs pathétiques...
Ça sent la subvention occulte par les lobbies céréaliers.


----------



## MacSedik (1 Février 2010)

Au risque de me répéter le papier n'est pas mort, finalement le génie dans l'histoire c'est Gutenberg ... Non mais 12-14&#8364; le livre c'est comme même cher par rapport au papier (en parlant des nouveautés).


----------



## F118I4 (1 Février 2010)

physalys a dit:


> _"Acheter un iPad ?"_
> 
> Sûrement pas !
> Et quand je lis ce genre de chose... _"eBooks : Apple contraint Amazon à s'aligner sur ses prix (à la hausse)"_ (http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-12568.html)
> ...


Je te renverrai à l' iPhone, SFR c' est aligné sur Orange (donc hausse des forfaits SFR).
Dommage que c' est les utilisateurs qui paient pour la concurrence après il y a toujours des guignols qui paient donc voilà...
Normalement cela devrait stimuler la baisse pourtant c' est l' effet inverse tout cela à cause d' Apple qui pensent vendre plus chère ces ebook vu que tout le monde ne lit pas.


----------



## Olivier GERVAIS (1 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas besoin de tout ça, moi !...
> Question mobilité, j'ai la machine idéale...
> Je me promène partout avec mon eMac sous le bras !...
> C'est pratique et ça muscle mes p'tit bras en même temps !...



Je viens de délaisser mon eMac 700 Mhz au profit d'un iMac 27 " / Core Quad 2,660 Ghz.

l'iPad ne me serait utile que pour une chose : Vu son poids léger (3 fois moins qu'un MacBook), je prendrais des notes en cours de réunions, débats Notez que je ne peux pas écrire à la main.


----------



## Nicosun (1 Février 2010)

Pour les livres cela doit concerner les nouveautés, je suis pas trop critique sur le prix quand il s'agit de livres et puis il y en a un paquet dans le domaines public téléchargeble au format eBook que lit l'iPad. D'ailleurs il y a une ou deux apps déjà disponible sur l'iphone.

Un autre sujet concernant les jeux familiaux, type monopoly et trivial pursuit, il se pourrait que la aussi l'ipad rogne sur ce marché la grandeur de l'écran permet de jouer a plusieurs sur ces jeux de sociétés. une famille part en vacances sans les boites cela peut être sympa.


----------



## F118I4 (1 Février 2010)

Sinon pour l' iPad autant l' acheter aux US = prix attractif voir iPad refurb sur AppleStore US comme à l' époque des iPhone avec la bidouille de l' adresse aux USA.
Je pense qu' il y aura une garantie international comme les iPod (soit Wifi ou soit WIFI et 3G désimlocké donc international) et comme à dit fpoil la MAJ payante sur la version WIFI peut venir.


----------



## MacSedik (1 Février 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je te renverrai à l' iPhone, SFR c' est aligné sur Orange (donc hausse des forfaits SFR).
> Dommage que c' est les utilisateurs qui paient pour la concurrence après il y a toujours des guignols qui paient donc voilà...
> Normalement cela devrait stimuler la baisse pourtant c' est l' effet inverse tout cela à cause d' Apple qui pensent vendre plus chère ces ebook *vu que tout le monde ne lit pas*.



Je suis sûr que la plupart des (futurs) acheteurs de l'iPad ne le feront pas pour lire des eBooks. déjà qu'en papier les ventes ne sont pas géniales...


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Février 2010)

C'est vrai qu'à part moi qui souhaite réellement lire (et fulmine contre les éditeurs français)....


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter le papier n'est pas mort, finalement le génie dans l'histoire c'est Gutenberg ... Non mais 12-14&#8364; le livre c'est comme même cher par rapport au papier (en parlant des nouveautés).



Mais ça dépend pour quoi !
Pour de la littérature ou même un "roman de gare", certainement.
Pour un ouvrage technique, une encyclopédie, un dictionnaire ou tout autre document scientifique ou technique qui peut ainsi être rapidement mis à jour à moindres frais, c'est fabuleux...
Sans compter les gains en terme d'encombrement, de facilité d'indexation, des possibilités de recherche et j'en passe...


----------



## choumou (1 Février 2010)

Regardé ça.:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Regard*é* ça.:rateau:


Regarde*z* !!!...
Pinaise...


----------



## Frodon (1 Février 2010)

baltazare a dit:


> il faudrait vraiment pouvoir reprendre une pièces dans mail et l'envoyer sur un logiciel avec lequel on pourrait y apporter correction. mais peut être sait on le faire! mais personne me l'indique.



Selon mes recherches, je peux te confirmer que ça sera possible, de prendre un fichier d'un e-mail (ou n'importe quelle autre application) et de l'ouvrir dans une autre application. Par exemple prendre un fichier Word ou Pages, Excel ou Numbers, PowerPoint ou Keynote reçu par e-mail et de les ouvrir pour y apporter des modifications dans Pages/Numbers/Keynote, par exemple, ou toute autre application sachant gérer le format du fichier que tu veux modifier.


----------



## Miju (1 Février 2010)

Pour moi, c'est LE produit idéal. Je suis formateur et possède un MB. J'utilise keynote. Certes, lors de mes formations (6-7 heures), le MB est toujours allumé et branché sur mon VP, mais je suis obligé de me trimballer ce p....n de chargeur qui est plus épais que mon MB. 

Si avec l'ipad, je tiens 10 heures branchées sur mon VP+encombrement minimal, ce serait le pied pour moi, j'ai plus à transporter mon chargeur. Seul petit hic...la télécommande pour faire tourner les slides...Je suis sur qu'avec mon iphone les développeurs me trouvenront une petite appli qui va bien.

Le vache vivement sa sortie 

Et si je peux mettre ma carte sim dans mon ipad et utiliser la 3G de mon iphone, là c'est byzance...pouvoir lire les infos, sports, bourse sans avoir à plisser les yeux au bout de 15' pendant la pose déjeuner.

Allez bonne nuit


----------



## Frodon (1 Février 2010)

Miju a dit:


> Et si je peux mettre ma carte sim dans mon ipad et utiliser la 3G de mon iphone, là c'est byzance...pouvoir lire les infos, sports, bourse sans avoir à plisser les yeux au bout de 15' pendant la pose déjeuner.



Il faudra une carte SIM au format Micro SIM, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la plupart des cartes SIM utilisés dans les téléphones portables, et pas celle de l'iPhone.

Il te faudrait alors demander une carte Micro-SIM associé à ton forfait existant, mais pas sûr que ton opérateur accepte, il sera plus dans son intérêt de te la vendre avec un forfait internet 3G dédié. C'est ce qu'à choisit de faire AT&T aux USA et ce qu'a présenté Steve Jobs durant la Keynote.


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Février 2010)

Sauf si l'iPhone 4G utilise une carte Micro SIM. Ce serait byzance là


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (2 Février 2010)

Une bien belle preuve de savoir faire :
www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2010/02/02/04015-20100202ARTFIG00008-trois-francais-sur-quatre-connaissent-deja-l-ipad-.php



et pour le sondage quelques intentions d'achats.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## hammondinside (2 Février 2010)

même dans mon bistrot de campagne, ils croient connaitre...ipad, ipad....ils ont déjà entendu ça et confondent avec ipod ...surtout en ch'ti!!!!!


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Il te faudrait alors demander une carte Micro-SIM associé à ton forfait existant, mais pas sûr que ton opérateur accepte [...]



Dans l'état actuel des choses aucune chance. Ou au prix fort. C'est finalement le même problème que celui des "cartes jumelles" (utiles par exemple pour les systèmes de téléphonie embarqués de plus en plus présents dans nos voitures). Bouygues prétend en ignorer jusqu'à l'existence ; Orange les facture au prix fort (10 &#8364; par mois quand j'avais fait la demande, il y a 6 mois) ; SFR, je ne sais pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h25 ----------




DarkMoineau a dit:


> Sauf si l'iPhone 4G utilise une carte Micro SIM. Ce serait byzance là



Byzance, oui, mais pour les opérateurs... Une carte SIM spécifique à un téléphone. Les opérateurs l'ont rêvé, Apple l'a fait...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h29 ----------




Nicosun a dit:


> Un autre sujet concernant les jeux familiaux, type monopoly et trivial pursuit, il se pourrait que la aussi l'ipad rogne sur ce marché la grandeur de l'écran permet de jouer a plusieurs sur ces jeux de sociétés. une famille part en vacances sans les boites cela peut être sympa.



Effectivement, vu le plaisir qu'ont mes gamins à jouer au Monopoly sur le tout petit iPod, nul doute que sur l'iPad... Enfin, faudra qu'ils soient sages pour que je les laisse ne serait-ce que le regarder...
Manifestement, on n'a pas fini de lui inventer des fonctions à cet iPad.

Au passage, je vois qu'iTunes vient de passer en 9.0.3.


----------



## Frodon (2 Février 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Byzance, oui, mais pour les opérateurs... Une carte SIM spécifique à un téléphone. Les opérateurs l'ont rêvé, Apple l'a fait...



Ne donnes pas trop de crédit à Apple, surtout quand ils ne le mérite pas. Le format Micro-SIM existait bien avant qu'Apple l'utilise, mais jusqu'à maintenant il était peu utilisé, et que dans des très petit périphérique.

Ce format est pourtant bel et bien un standard, autant que le format auquel on est habitué, et n'importe qui peut se procurer des puces au format Micro-SIM, même les petites boutiques qui vous débloque vos téléphones pour quelques euros même si vous n'êtes pas encore officiellement autorisé à le faire (je penses que vous avez saisi où je voulais en venir  )....


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2010)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Une bien belle preuve de savoir faire :
> www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2010/02/02/04015-20100202ARTFIG00008-trois-francais-sur-quatre-connaissent-deja-l-ipad-.php
> 
> 
> ...



42% des possesseurs d'iPhone en France comptent acheter l'iPad... 
Purée, ça en fait déjà un bon paquet...


----------



## Saya83 (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Perso j'ai beau être une vrai geekette et adorer l'univers apple, mais l'Ipad, ne fera pas parti de mon attirail: pour une fois je trouve les critiques vraiment très justes: un IPhone en plus grand.
J'aurais craqué s'il y avait eu Mac OS X dessus et flash mais là, si c'est juste bon à lire des e-book, pour le coup c'est pas donné....

ALors si, la seule vraie valeur de l'engin serait pour des petits vieux qui veulent surfer sur le net facilement...
Mais voilà je suis super déçue et ce n'est pas comme ça que Jobs va écraser les concurrents....
Du coup moi qui attend la prochaine mouture de l'Iphone j'ai peur.....

Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

*Un  iPad professionnel sous Mac OS X présenté à la WWDC 2010 ?*


----------



## Mr Fon (2 Février 2010)

Saya83 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Perso j'ai beau être une vrai geekette et adorer l'univers apple, mais l'Ipad, ne fera pas parti de mon attirail: pour une fois je trouve les critiques vraiment très justes: un IPhone en plus grand.




Salut à toi,

Sans aucunement t'offenser, l'iPad n'est absolument pas destiné au "Geek et Geekette"....tout comme l'iPhone d'ailleurs....(les geeks ont trouvé la parade par le jailbreak, nul doute qu'il en sera de mêm avec l'iPad) vraiment désolé mais c'est ainsi, d'ailleurs je crois tout simplement qu'Apple se contrefiche complètement des geeks, ce n'est pas sa cible.
En revanche sur MacOSX et sur la gamme des ordinateurs Apple, les geeks ont tout de même accès au terminal et à la ligne de code...


----------



## Saya83 (2 Février 2010)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Salut à toi,
> 
> Sans aucunement t'offenser, l'iPad n'est absolument pas destiné au "Geek et Geekette"....tout comme l'iPhone d'ailleurs....(les geeks ont trouvé la parade par le jailbreak, nul doute qu'il en sera de mêm avec l'iPad) vraiment désolé mais c'est ainsi, d'ailleurs je crois tout simplement qu'Apple se contrefiche complètement des geeks, ce n'est pas sa cible.
> En revanche sur MacOSX et sur la gamme des ordinateurs Apple, les geeks ont tout de même accès au terminal et à la ligne de code...



pour le terme geek , je veux surtout dire ici que j'aime beaucoup TOUTES les nouvelles technologies et aussi les Gadgets et même si je bave sur l'Iphone il reste un magnifique gadget et pour l'Ipad et bien un gadget raté pour ma part bien sûr....

Mais le fondement de mon message n'était pas là.....


----------



## Dead head (2 Février 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Un  iPad professionnel sous Mac OS X présenté à la WWDC 2010 ?*



Je trouve cet article... comment dire ?... très creux, essentiellement basé sur des rumeurs, avec notamment une manière "grandiloquente" de faire la liste des produits tactiles d'Apple.



> Il semble, en effet, quApple opère une transition dans linformatique grand public, en proposant de plus en plus des produits tactiles :
> - liPod Touch
> - liPhone
> - liPad
> - La Magic Mouse



Il ne s'agirait pas de proposer simplement des produits "tactiles", mais d'une "transition" -- pour aller où, vers des machines olfactives ?


----------



## lmmm (2 Février 2010)

Je vais surement m en prendre un car je change de dizaine en juin et faut bien trouver une idée de cadeau d anniversaire 
En plus,comme on n a pas de portable,j en ai marre de surfer sur l iphone pendant que ma femme est sur facebook sur l imac ...en plus,je mettrai quelques disney dessus pour le filston pour les vacances ...plus quelques jeux pour lui et pour moi,il y en deja quelques uns sympas sur l iphone ...
et si avec un peu de chance,le son est pas trop mauvais,ca servira de petite chaine hifi / radio réveil ...


----------



## yumenosoko (2 Février 2010)

J'ai répondu non (pas dans l'immédiat en tout cas). Je cherche encore son utilité pour les déjà possesseurs d'une machine. Après peut être que cela peut être une alternative au mac mini.

Le ipad répond-il à un besoin existant ou crée-t-il un besoin ?


----------



## Mr Fon (2 Février 2010)

"_Mais le fondement de mon message n'était pas là....._"

J'avais bien compris le fondement de ton message

Néanmoins il faut bien comprendre que l'iPad n'est ni un ordinateur portable( même façon netbook comme beaucoup aimerai le penser) ,pour les portables chez Apple il y a le Macbook(Pro), ni un téléphone, là il y a l'iPhone.
C'est donc un objet nouveau, qui vient s'intercaler entre l'iPhone et le Mac. 
Après on en a l'utilité ou pas, même si je reste persuadé que l'utilité viendra au fur et à mesure que les applications dédiées à ce nouveau support verront le jour et s'étofferont.


----------



## Dead head (2 Février 2010)

lmmm a dit:


> (...) et si avec un peu de chance,le son est pas trop mauvais,ca servira de petite chaine hifi / radio réveil ...



Hi-fi ? Haute-fidélité ? Faut pas trop rêver. Je ne connais pas un ordinateur qui soit hi-fi, alors une tablette...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (2 Février 2010)

Pour en revenir au sujet, vous devriez vous grouper les acheteurs qui ont dit oui.

63 ipad en une seule commande, certains distributeurs pourraient vous faire un petit quelque chose 

Sinon vous avez vu sur igénération le beau trou pour la ... webcam.

Alors c'est ichat multitouch qui n'était pas prêt ou ils en mettront une en même temps sur l'ipad et les ipod touch ?
On parle beaucoup des potentiels de l'ipad sans même l'avoir touché, mais un peu d'immagination : un iphone, des ipod touch et des ipad tous mis à jours en même temps avec une webcam et un ichat adapté à ces appareils et à la vidéocoférence : voilà encore une petite révolution possible.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Mr Fon (2 Février 2010)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet, vous devriez vous grouper les acheteurs qui ont dit oui.
> 
> 63 ipad en une seule commande, certains distributeurs pourraient vous faire un petit quelque chose
> 
> ...


 je reste persuadé que cette idée n'est pas si "imaginaire " que cela, on y viendra c'est certain, mais quand? là est la question.:rateau:


----------



## Frodon (2 Février 2010)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Sinon vous avez vu sur igénération le beau trou pour la ... webcam.
> 
> Alors c'est ichat multitouch qui n'était pas prêt ou ils en mettront une en même temps sur l'ipad et les ipod touch ?



Peut être nous verrons un scénario similaire à celui du Bluetooth sur l'iPod Touch V2. C'est à dire que la webcam serait bel et bien présente d'un point de vue matériel, mais le support logiciel ne viendrait que plus tard (car non prêt pour la date de sortie initial, ni au niveau iChat, ni au niveau API exploitable par les développeurs).

En effet, l'iPod Touch V2 est sortie sans support de Bluetooth officiellement, rien n'indiquait sa présence ni dans sa fiche technique, ni dans les réglages du baladeur qui ne présentait pas de section Bluetooth.
Pourtant, comme l'avait révélé iFixIt (il me semble), il y avait bel et bien une puce Bluetooth dans l'iPod Touch V2, et cela depuis le premier qui est sortie de l'usine. Mais cette puce est resté dormante et inexploité jusqu'à ce qu'Apple active son support dans la mise à jour iPhone OS 3.0.

Donc peut être qu'iPhone OS 3.2 ne supportera pas la Webcam (encore qu'il y en a des trace), car pour qu'il soit prêt pour Mars, ses fonctionnalités ont été figées et le support Webcam étant encore incomplet, il ne pourra pas être utilisé de suite.
Mais qui sait, si iFixIt trouve au final une Webcam dans les iPads, comme ils avaient trouvé une puce Bluetooth dans les iPod Touch V2, il y aura peut être alors le support de celle-ci dans iPhone OS 4.0...

Time will tell


----------



## Kerala (2 Février 2010)

yumenosoko a dit:


> J'ai répondu non (pas dans l'immédiat en tout cas). Je cherche encore son utilité pour les déjà possesseurs d'une machine. Après peut être que cela peut être une alternative au mac mini.
> 
> Le ipad répond-il à un besoin existant ou crée-t-il un besoin ?



La réponse est simple il crée un besoin, mais c'est le cas de tous les nouveaux produits !


----------



## Fìx (2 Février 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> La réponse est simple il crée un besoin



Euh, bah ça dépend pour qui! :mouais:

Par exemple, moi j'ai besoin d'un nouveau réveil _(le mien m'a lâché dernièrement et j'en suis rendu à devoir utiliser mon téléphone en attendant [que d'ailleurs, j'ai du mal à entendre le matin])_. Et bien si il fait réveil, ce sera la réponse à mon besoin. :love:

Bon, j'vais sans doute regretter le fait qu'il ne possède pas de webcam parceque j'm'en serais bien servi aussi de miroir de poche...  ... Mais bon, on va pas cracher dans la soupe hein?!


----------



## Bones (2 Février 2010)

Non.
C'est le chainon manquant entre l'iPhone et l'iPod ou l'iMac , je ne sais plus.
Et vu que je n'ai aucun des trois.
Au lieu de faire des tablettes hygiéniques, Mr Job ferait mieux de finir ces ordinateurs bricolés à l'arrache ( super , le mac pro avec des processeurs ultra puissants et une carte graphique ridicule au prix d'un PC portable - mieux équipé en carte graphique ). S'il lui reste du temps, je lui conseille de finir Motion car ça fait plus de 3 ans qu'il plante une fois sur deux. Sans compter la version 64 bit de Final Cut que plus personne n'espère ( une grande partie est allée voir en face sans se faire prier ).

Donc voilà, s'il fallait acheter toutes les "innovations" de Steve - genre le macbook Air qui n'intéresse plus personne - je crois que je préfèrerai donner mes sous à haïti.


----------



## Nicolarts (2 Février 2010)

J'ai voté oui parce que iPad m'a très utile pour me déplacer et remplacer mon notebook sous Ubuntu.

Je utiliserai iPad de voyager et mes réunions : 


*Bureautique*
_c'est très pratique quand je pourrai faire la présentation aux réunions, je pourrai gagner le temps de travailler le traitements ans le train, noter, etc..._
*Les mini-retouches aux photos*
_Quand je voyage, je ne travaille jamais avec les grands retouches. Très souvent des petits touches. ce que j'ai fait sur iPhone._
*Lis des livres & BD*
_Le train, je prends très souvent les livres, les journaux en informatique, les BDs. donc je voyage beaucoup. Avec iPad, je n'ai pas besoin prendre tout ça donc je voyagerai très très lèger. Trop Cool !_
*Surfer l'internet*
L_e train, je surfe souvent en cas besoin..._
*Jeux biensur*
_J'aime les jeux donc j'ai plein des jeux sur iPhone... Je sens que un jour que Apple a battu de la console xbox 360 de Mircosoft mais ce n'est que la question en temps..._

Voilà tout a dit pourquoi que je vote oui.


----------



## jugnin (2 Février 2010)

_au temps pour moi.
_


----------



## choumou (2 Février 2010)

Boulet va, tu vois pas qu'il est malentendant..., clique dans sa signature.


----------



## jugnin (2 Février 2010)

choumou a dit:
			
		

> Boulet va, tu vois pas qu'il est malentendant..., clique dans sa signature.


Ben non, à croire que je suis mal-voyant, hein.

J'étais interloqué par la forme. Mais j'ai pas dit que ça méritais la guillotine, non plus. Et je passe pas mon temps à cliquer sur les signatures technologiques, vous m'en voyez désolé.


----------



## choumou (2 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ben non, à croire que je suis mal-voyant, hein.
> 
> J'étais interloqué par la forme. Mais j'ai pas dit que ça méritais la guillotine, non plus. Et je passe pas mon temps à cliquer sur les signatures technologiques, vous m'en voyez désolé.



Tout va bien, tu t'en ai rendu compte et tu t'excuse, no problemo. Désolé pour la forme, il y a que ça me touche.


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas besoin de tout ça, moi !...
> Question mobilité, j'ai la machine idéale...
> Je me promène partout avec mon eMac sous le bras !...
> C'est pratique et ça muscle mes p'tit bras en même temps !...



Faut vraiment que tu passes au MacPro + 30" !


----------



## Fìx (2 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Faut vraiment que tu passes au MacPro + 30" !



Y'a un bon réveil dessus?


----------



## Frodon (2 Février 2010)

Apparemment l'iPad est sur la voie du succès, 73% des 1000 français interrogés, dans l'étude de GfK, disent "pourquoi pas" ou "certainement" vouloir l'acheter.

L'institut GFK, auteur de l'enquête, se risque même à tirer une projection des résultats de celle-ci, et estime qu'Apple écoulera 4 millions d'iPad en 2010 dans le monde, et entre 400 et 450.000 unités sur le territoire français.

Source:
http://www.igen.fr/ipad/76-des-francais-ont-entendu-parler-de-l-ipad-10359


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Apparemment l'iPad est sur la voie du succès, 73% des 1000 français interrogés, dans l'étude de GfK, disent "pourquoi pas" ou "certainement" vouloir l'acheter.
> 
> L'institut GFK, auteur de l'enquête, se risque même à tirer une projection des résultats de celle-ci, et estime qu'Apple écoulera 4 millions d'iPad en 2010 dans le monde, et entre 400 et 450.000 unités sur le territoire français.
> 
> ...



Oui enfin c'est un sondage Frodon, tu veux que je te refasses un historique des élections ?

On verra les chiffres en fin d'années. En a force d'en parler sur tous les sites, tous les jours, il peut finir pas y avoir un phénomène de rejet aussi.


----------



## Frodon (2 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Oui enfin c'est un sondage Frodon, tu veux que je te refasses un historique des élections ?



Et le point d'interrogation (?) dans le titre du post, c'est juste pour décorer? Le contenu n'est qu'une reprise du contenu de l'enquête, ni plus ni moins.



> On verra les chiffres en fin d'années. En a force d'en parler sur tous les sites, tous les jours, il peut finir pas y avoir un phénomène de rejet aussi.


Vous n'êtes pas obligé de tous lire non plus


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Février 2010)

Frodon, merci de ces précisions... Je vais donc me renseigner sur ce qu'est une micro-SIM exactement. Et puis, je vois très précisément ce que tu dire...


----------



## Saya83 (2 Février 2010)

Mr Fon a dit:


> "_Mais le fondement de mon message n'était pas là....._"
> 
> J'avais bien compris le fondement de ton message
> 
> ...



Oui c'est sûr, il trouvera son public, je l'espère en tout cas pour la firme (j'ai pas d'action hein ), d'ailleurs les arguments de Immm sont bons, voilà une utilisation plausible.Mais nous qui avons déjà deux ordi portables (bon ok vu que la batterie de mon macbook est en  rade, il me sert de fixe, mais passons), je ne vois pas l'intérêt.
Après c'est clair que si on l'utilise comme lecteur vidéo pour les petits bouts, c'est une bonne idée aussi

Oh et puis stop!!!! n'essayez pas de me faire craquer


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Février 2010)

Saya83 a dit:


> bon ok vu que la batterie de mon macbook est en  rade, il me sert de fixe, mais passons
> Oh et puis stop!!!! n'essayez pas de me faire craquer



Une nouvelle batterie toute neuve te coûtera moins cher qu'un iPad


----------



## Jeromac (2 Février 2010)

Question : Allez-vous acheter l'iPad ?

Réponse : Nan.


----------



## hovercraft (2 Février 2010)

Et bonne chance pou mettre des films dedans...
quasi définitivement NON a ce produit plus qu'inutile a un rapport prix fonctions NUL...
regardez ce que l'on peut faire avec l'entrée de gamme MacBook Air... me dites pas qu'il est difficile a transporter...
et le pompon c'est les gens qui me parlent de dock clavier (et même souris), mais la mort de rire...
regardez un peut aussi les produit tactiles actuellement sur le marché, avec des intel 2x1.66 des vrais gigas de mémoire de la connectique usb,card slot, des webcam intégrées... et j'en passe a moins de 500euros...
touts plein d'arguments pour pas grand chose j'en suis sur... mais pour moi ce produit n'invente rien et n'apporte rien de nouveau...

En espérant n'avoir pas trop fâché les "presque vendeurs mac" genre Frodon qui (regardez bien les lignes plus haut) nous a toujours pas répondu a la question du petit sondage, mais nous a fait le super article dans tous les sens d'un produit pas encore sorti  !

Toujours prêt a changer d'avis geek que je suis, j'attends de lire encore plus d'opinions dans ce topic, a+


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Question : Allez-vous acheter l'iPad ?
> 
> Réponse : Nan.



Dit comme ça, ça n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt pour ceux qui te lisent... 
Argumente un peu.


----------



## Nicofieu (2 Février 2010)

j'avais posé la question plus tot et je pense pas qu'on m'ait répondu mais pour mettre des videos la dedans, films pour vacances ou series et ce genre de truc, n'y aura t-il pas d'autre solution que de devoir tout convertir au format m4v ?

si c'est le cas, c'est très lourd pcq quand je vois le temps que ca prend la conversion d'un divx en m4v, c'est assez désespérant...

merci


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> regardez ce que l'on peut faire avec l'entrée de gamme MacBook Air... me dites pas qu'il est difficile a transporter...


Le MacBook Air coûte 1399 euros...
Et puis sais-tu qu'il n'a pas d'écran tactile ? Ça change un peu les données du problème, l'ergonomie, tout ça...


> et le pompon c'est les gens qui me parlent de dock clavier (et même souris), mais la mort de rire...


Là, d'accord avec toi, la souris sur un iPad, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt non plus.


> regardez un peut aussi les produit tactiles actuellement sur le marché, avec des intel 2x1.66 des vrais gigas de mémoire de la connectique usb,card slot, des webcam intégrées... et j'en passe a moins de 500euros...


Peux-tu donner des exemples concrets pour qu'on puisse comparer ?
Y a quoi comme OS et comme logiciels dessus ? 
Sont-ce des tablettes multi-touch ou juste tactiles ?
Durée de la batterie ?
Poids, finesse ?
Qualité de l'écran ?
Catalogue d'applications, et prix des applications ?
Intégration hardware/software ?

Tous ces éléments sont beaucoup plus déterminants pour l'utilisateur final.


----------



## Nicosun (2 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> Et bonne chance pou mettre des films dedans...
> quasi définitivement NON a ce produit plus qu'inutile a un rapport prix fonctions NUL...
> regardez ce que l'on peut faire avec l'entrée de gamme MacBook Air... me dites pas qu'il est difficile a transporter...
> et le pompon c'est les gens qui me parlent de dock clavier (et même souris), mais la mort de rire...
> ...



Moi je comprends pas pourquoi tu n'achète pas le MBA si l'iPad ne te conviens pas.

Les arguments sur les dernières pages ne te convienne pas, OK je peux comprendre, mais certaines personnes dont je fais partie trouve dans cet appareil un usage. Pour ma part j'attendais ce produit, il conviens aux besoins que j'ai énumérés sur les dernières pages. Si dans le tas tes besoins ne correspondent pas à ce produit, il faut juste en acheter un autre genre le MBA comme tu le souligne. 
Il y a quand même pas mal d'arguments qui tiennent la route tout le long de ce fil, mais toujours entrecoupé par des " c'est nul y a pas de web cam etc" exactement comme l'iPhone avec le copier coller. D'abords c'est nul parce qu'il y a pas ça ensuite c'est nul parcequ'il le sorte mais c'est tard et ça reprends sur le multitâche etc etc etc 
Un vrai bal de pleurnicheurs.


----------



## lmmm (2 Février 2010)

J avais envisagé l achat d un lecteur dvd portable,pour le petit stroumpf lorsque l on fait de l autoroute,mais vu les prix dun bon produit avec un grand et bon ecran,ca m avait calmé (aux alentours de 200 euros),et l achat d un portable mac 1er prix pour du surf occasionnel (donc 800 euros) mais la ,avec l ipad,je fais d une pierre,deux coups : vu que j ai deja l imac ,ca me donne un petit portable d appoint + un dvd portable (avec une bonne batterie et un super écran), + une "petite" console nintendo ...pour 500 euros,c est pas si mal ...
c est le petit qui va etre content 

ps : j ai l habitude d utiliser isquint pour transférer des séries sur l iphone,c est pas la mer a boire : 5 ou 6' pour un épisode,10' pour un film en 700 mo ...


----------



## hovercraft (2 Février 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Moi je comprends pas pourquoi tu n'achète pas le MBA si l'iPad ne te conviens pas.
> 
> Les arguments sur les dernières pages ne te convienne pas, OK je peux comprendre, mais certaines personnes dont je fais partie trouve dans cet appareil un usage. Pour ma part j'attendais ce produit, il conviens aux besoins que j'ai énumérés sur les dernières pages. Si dans le tas tes besoins ne correspondent pas à ce produit, il faut juste en acheter un autre genre le MBA comme tu le souligne.
> Il y a quand même pas mal d'arguments qui tiennent la route tout le long de ce fil, mais toujours entrecoupé par des " c'est nul y a pas de web cam etc" exactement comme l'iPhone avec le copier coller. D'abords c'est nul parce qu'il y a pas ça ensuite c'est nul parcequ'il le sorte mais c'est tard et ça reprends sur le multitâche etc etc etc
> Un vrai bal de pleurnicheurs.



Mais personne ne pleurniche, je m'exprime c'est tout, peut-etre mal mais excuse mon incompétence ou ma paresse parfois a exprimer des chose comme "c'est nul", c'est vrai que c'est plus un sentiment qu'un argument, dans ma tête.
pour ma part je possède deja un MBA et justement sa contribue a mon impression generale sur ce produit...

Fredintosh
Pour les comparaisons dont je parlais plus haut, je pensais a ce genre de produit: SHUTTLE X50XB, Atom N330 (2x 1.66GHz), 2x 1024MB, White
160GB 2.5" SATA II, 2x DDR2-667, Gigabit-LAN, WLAN (802.11b/g/n), Intel GMA 950, 15.6" Touchscreen
Alors, ce n'est pas un multi-touch et il a un os windows 7 ... mais il lit les divx, fais du multitâche... enfin tout le monde connais


----------



## Frodon (2 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> Atom N330 (2x 1.66GHz)



2x1.66GHz mais pas plus rapide qu'un ARM Cortex A9 à 1GHz (voir même comparé à un Cortex A9 à fréquence inférieur)... Il n' y pas que la fréquence dans la vie. Les ATOMs sont franchement pas la panacée comparé aux ARM dernière génération.



> il a un os windows 7



Ah bah voilà, encore un énième Tablet PC à la mode traditionnel, c'est à dire avec un OS de bureau classique, et donc totalement inadapté à une machine tactile à écran capacitif (donc pilotable au doigt) digne de ce nom...

Forte heureusement, d'autres vraies tablettes arriverons en 2010, avec Android comme OS (et peut être une tablette chez Palm avec Palm Web OS?) seuls autres vrais OS qui sont vraiment adapté à des usages tactile au doigt.

Puis je ne parle pas de la GMA 950, tu vas pas aller loin avec ça, cette puce à déjà plus de 3 ans (voir 4?)!!!...

Non franchement, tu trouve ce produit intéressant toi? Un OS inadapté, une puce graphique intégrée de 3 à 4 ans d'age, un micro-processeur médiocre... Franchement, un peu de sérieux!

De toute façon, toutes les tablettes, et autres ordinateurs tactile qui s'utilisent au doigt (écran capacitif), avec des OS desktop classique, que ça soit Windows ou même un Linux classique ou un Mac OS X classique, ça n'a aucun intérêt. Seules les tablettes Android, Palm WebOS, iPhone OS et peut être Windows Mobile 7 dans le future, ainsi qu'une version adaptée de Google Chrome OS, sont des tablettes dignes de ce nom, car ont des OS adapté à un usage tactile au doigt.

Et les constructeurs l'ont bien compris, les tablettes Windows 7 seront une minorité dans celles annoncées pour 2010, la majorité d'entres elles étant sous Android.

EDIT suite au post de fredintosh: En plus ça n'est même pas une tablette... Décidément aucun intérêt.


----------



## hovercraft (2 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> 2x1.66GHz mais pas plus rapide qu'un ARM Cortex A9 à 1GHz (voir même comparé à un Cortex A9 à fréquence inférieur)... Il n' y pas que la fréquence dans la vie. Les ATOMs sont franchement pas la panacée comparé aux ARM dernière génération.



Ha mais je ne dis pas que c'est un processeur incroyable,au contraire.
mais il n'empêche pas grand chose non plus...


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> Alors, ce n'est pas un multi-touch et il a un os windows 7


Ben voilà, tout est dit.
Une tablette tactile sans multi-touch, c'est quand même l'essentiel qui manque en terme d'expérience utilisateur.
Ça donne une ergonomie comparable au pointeur de la souris (et encore, une souris a, elle, plusieurs boutons). Bref, c'est "nul", pour reprendre un de tes termes.

Et puis Windows 7... Etudié pour des tablettes, bien sûr... 

Quand au design... ça donne envie de le tenir dans les mains, ce monstre... de 3,6 Kg !!


----------



## hovercraft (2 Février 2010)

complètement daccord je ne l'achèterai pas non plus... je lui reproche presque autant de défauts qu'a l'Ipad... mais se sont d'autres défauts, c'est sur !
C'est un exemple il y a d'autres os genre xp et d'autres modèles genre plus petit...
d'autres marques aussi comme Asus ou Msi
il faudrait faire une liste avec l'un et l'autre, des avantages et inconvénients, mais la aussi la paresse me tiens ;-)


----------



## Frodon (2 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> complètement daccord je ne l'achèterai pas non plus... je lui reproche presque autant de défauts qu'a l'Ipad... mais se sont d'autres défauts, c'est sur !
> C'est un exemple il y a d'autres os genre xp et d'autres modèles genre plus petit...
> d'autres marques aussi comme Asus ou Msi
> il faudrait faire une liste avec l'un et l'autre, des avantages et inconvénients, mais la aussi la paresse me tiens ;-)



XP c'est encore pire. Les seules OS valables pour du tactile capacitif sont Android, iPhone OS et Palm Web OS, à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## fredintosh (2 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> il faudrait faire une liste avec l'un et l'autre, des avantages et inconvénients, mais la aussi la paresse me tiens ;-)


Justement, c'est peut-être un point plus important qu'il n'y paraît : l'iPad a l'avantage d'être un concept clair et lisible, même si c'est au prix de certaines lacunes.
Pas besoin de fouiller dans les caractéristiques techniques pour savoir en gros ce qu'on peut faire avec.
Ce n'est pas un monstre hybride avec des surcouches tactiles et autres bricolages.


----------



## hovercraft (2 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Justement, c'est peut-être un point plus important qu'il n'y paraît : l'iPad a l'avantage d'être un concept clair et lisible, même si c'est au prix de certaines lacunes.
> Pas besoin de fouiller dans les caractéristiques techniques pour savoir en gros ce qu'on peut faire avec.
> Ce n'est pas un monstre hybride avec des surcouches tactiles et autres bricolages.



après renseignements j'étais a coté de la plaque...
os windows 7 est bien multitouch et plus encore...
ref.: http://www.itrnews.com/articles/99254/pc-mettent-aussi-ecran-tactile.html


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Euh, bah ça dépend pour qui! :mouais:
> 
> Par exemple, moi j'ai besoin d'un nouveau réveil _(le mien m'a lâché dernièrement et j'en suis rendu à devoir utiliser mon téléphone en attendant [que d'ailleurs, j'ai du mal à entendre le matin])_. Et bien si il fait réveil, ce sera la réponse à mon besoin. :love:
> 
> Bon, j'vais sans doute regretter le fait qu'il ne possède pas de webcam parceque j'm'en serais bien servi aussi de miroir de poche...  ... Mais bon, on va pas cracher dans la soupe hein?!



En plus pour que le son soit sympa tu va le relier à des Cabasses....


----------



## Nicosun (3 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> Mais personne ne pleurniche, je m'exprime c'est tout, peut-etre mal mais excuse mon incompétence ou ma paresse parfois a exprimer des chose comme "c'est nul", c'est vrai que c'est plus un sentiment qu'un argument, dans ma tête.
> pour ma part je possède deja un MBA et justement sa contribue a mon impression generale sur ce produit...
> 
> Fredintosh
> ...



C'est pas une question d'incompétences c'est une questions que ça encore et toujours les même choses, on sait que l'iPad n'a pas de webcam, qu'il ne fait pas le multitâche, qu'il n'est pas très puissant etc ça on le sait et des gens le répète à longueur de page tous les jours. Et de le dire 1000 fois ne fera pas apparaître la web cam comme par magie.

Tu ne trouve pas qu'il serait préférable d'imaginer se qu'il peut faire, globalement l'iPad propose un confort d'utilisation pour surfer, faire du mailing, avoir ses bibles techniques, feuilleter ses gazettes etc Le MBA propose autre chose pour un autre prix et l'iPhone encore autre chose pour un autre confort.

Apple positionne ce produit sur le marché des netbook, il doit y avoir une raison. Ils ont dû faire une étude du genre : " que fait 80-90 % des personnes qui ont un netbook" et il s'avère surement que ce produit correspond justement à cette utilisation. 
Quel doit être son positionnement tarifaire, l'étude du prix doit ressortir une barre fatidique a 500$.
Peut il rogner par la même occasion sur le marché des ereader ? on va essayer avec notre app iBook.
On va maintenant promouvoir la chose avec une présentation et des apparitions un peu partout les semaines avant la sortie etc...

Par rapport a ce marché des netbook l'iPad a fait le choix d'apporter un confort d'utilisation sur les points clé de ce segment mais comme c'est un chose difficilement quantifiable le "confort", fatalement des gens se rabattent sur le hardware pour trouver un point de comparaison ou certaines carences du soft.
En général on retrouve ces personnes dans les niches secondaires de ce secteur, donc si l'iPad a du succès les niches seront comblées dans le temps.

Alors désolé si c'est tombé sur toi, cela ne te visait pas particulièrement, encore une fois désolé


----------



## Frodon (3 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> après renseignements j'étais a coté de la plaque...
> os windows 7 est bien multitouch et plus encore...
> ref.: http://www.itrnews.com/articles/99254/pc-mettent-aussi-ecran-tactile.html



Ca ne change pas que Windows 7 est un OS de bureau conçu pour la souris avec une une surcouche tactile multi-touch.

Ergonomiquement parlant, il est inadapté à cet usage. La surcouche n'est là que pour faire vendre, mais une surcouche sans interface graphique adapté, ça n'est que du vent en pratique, et ça n'a aucun sens.

Je le répètes, les seules OS réellement ergonomiquement valables pour les machines à écran tactile capacitifs, sont Android, iPhone OS et Palm Web OS, à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## fredintosh (3 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> après renseignements j'étais a coté de la plaque...
> os windows 7 est bien multitouch et plus encore...
> ref.: http://www.itrnews.com/articles/99254/pc-mettent-aussi-ecran-tactile.html


Ce n'est pas parce que Windows 7 supporte le multi-touch que la tablette sur laquelle il est installé est forcément multi-touch, ça dépend aussi de l'écran, et je n'ai pas lu dans les spécifications de ton exemple qu'il l'était.
Je n'ai pas non plus trouvé que Windows 7 était fourni avec, il faut donc l'acheter en plus.


----------



## Saya83 (3 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Une nouvelle batterie toute neuve te coûtera moins cher qu'un iPad



oui on est bien d'accord (mode HS on: mais quelquechose dans mon MB grille mes batteries... à force ça fait chéro!!! mode HS OFF)



lmmm a dit:


> J avais envisagé l achat d un lecteur dvd portable,pour le petit stroumpf lorsque l on fait de l autoroute,mais vu les prix dun bon produit avec un grand et bon ecran,ca m avait calmé (aux alentours de 200 euros),et l achat d un portable mac 1er prix pour du surf occasionnel (donc 800 euros) mais la ,avec l ipad,je fais d une pierre,deux coups : vu que j ai deja l imac ,ca me donne un petit portable d appoint + un dvd portable (avec une bonne batterie et un super écran), + une "petite" console nintendo ...pour 500 euros,c est pas si mal ...
> c est le petit qui va etre content
> 
> ps : j ai l habitude d utiliser isquint pour transférer des séries sur l iphone,c est pas la mer a boire : 5 ou 6' pour un épisode,10' pour un film en 700 mo ...




Perso moi aussi j'utilise I squint et je le trouve très bien aussi

Mon petit bout aussi serait assez content je pense, c'est vrai que niveau qualité prix, les lecteurs dvd portables sont chers... et puis les dvd se font rares
Remarque pour ce genre d'usage tu as aussi les lecteurs archos qui sont de très bonne qualité niveau écran mais voilà ils ne sont pas tout en un... Je crois que certains permettent tout de même le surf mais pas sûre qu'ils soient tactiles....


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Février 2010)

Bon j'avoue n'avoir pas lu du tout le topic, mais je veux juste dire que pour moi l'iPad est simple. C'est LIRE et VOIR.
Tout ce qui a un vague lien avec les yeux et une image ou du texte, maintenant  -> iPad.
Les news m'avaient TELLEMENT gonflé avec ca que je n'y prettais pas attention et j'en avais rien a foutre le 27 janvier.
Mais suite a une discussion avec ma mere, en lui disant "mais dis donc, ce serait super pour toi ca, t'as pas envie de te prendre la tete avec un ordi, et quand tu veux voir mes photos, tchatter avec moi ou chercher un truc sur wiki : c'est parfait !"

Donc je comprends pourquoi Jobs dit que dans un an ce sera tout aussi important que l'iPhone. En effet tous les geek n'en voudront pas, c'est sur, car ils veulent un MacBook Pro Touch, avec tous les ports etc.. qui sortira plus tard.
Mais c'est pas pour les geek du tout (phrase toute relative), en effet c'est le bidule jeté a coté du canapé qu'on prend a l'arrache pour chopper une info, un truc quasi insignifiant en fait qui est la juste pour satisfaire une demande d'information spontannée. C'est genial selon moi de pouvoir aller sur internet avec le doigt sur un ecran taille humaine (Vs iPhone) et d'avoir ta reponse en qq secondes.
Je parle meme pas de voir des films etc...

L'iPad pour moi est vraiment un truc qui a une place tres particuliere et en fait, tellement utile.

Pour le prix c'est clair que j'en acheterai pas maintenant. Surement dans 3 ou 4 ans a 200 euros.

Bon maintenant je vais lire le topic et me rendre compte que je repete bcp de monde


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

C'est vrai que moi non plus je n'ai jamais dit : "jamais", d'ici l'époque où il sera moins cher et plus développé, pour l'instant je crois que je vais craquer quand il sortira pour un Sony PRS 900 qui serait un très bon reader... ce qui suffit pour l'instant à mes yeux...


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> Fredintosh
> Pour les comparaisons dont je parlais plus haut, je pensais a ce genre de produit: SHUTTLE X50XB, Atom N330 (2x 1.66GHz), 2x 1024MB, White
> 160GB 2.5" SATA II, 2x DDR2-667, Gigabit-LAN, WLAN (802.11b/g/n), Intel GMA 950, 15.6" Touchscreen
> Alors, ce n'est pas un multi-touch et il a un os windows 7 ... mais il lit les divx, fais du multitâche... enfin tout le monde connais


Ouais sinon niveau mobilité et autonomie ça donne quoi ?  :mouais:

Parce que 3,6 kg l'engin c'est déjà lourd, mais en plus il n'a pas de batterie donc tu rajoutes le chargeur et le fil à la patte. :affraid: J'ai comme l'impression que la comparaison ne tourne vraiment pas à l'avantage du Shuttle. 




Et puis sur Windows Tablet, on ne peut pas changer le fond d'écran. :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------

Je viens de voir un autre point intéressant sur ce shuttle, il est livré sans système d'exploitation donc il faut rajouter à ce prix la licence de Windows, et en plus l'écran est monopoint. :mouais:


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

Oui et en plus c'est du 1366*768 sur du 15,6", merci les gros pixels !!! C'est pour les fans de vieilles machines Amiga ou Atari en fait !!!

C'est certes du LED mais certainement pas de l'IPS !

On comprend vite le prix du truc avec des composants bas de gamme ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

J'y crois pas ... "windows gère mal le tactile"

Quand vous allez au restaurant l'ordi il est tactile et il tourne pas sur MAC OS. Alors windows sa fait un bout de temps qu'il gère le tactile. 

Ok c'est pas du multi touch, mais juste il faut arrêter avec vos idée pré conçu, "ouai si windows 7 gère le multi-touch c'est forcement nul" ....

Je suis pas un grand défenseur de windows et d'ailleurs je n'aime pas le tactile que ce soit avec l'iphone, ou l'ordi HP ou l'iPad.

Il y a tellement a critiquer partout que chacun ferai bien de nettoyer devant leurs porte avant de critiquer.


----------



## Frodon (4 Février 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> J'y crois pas ... "windows gère mal le tactile"
> 
> Quand vous allez au restaurant l'ordi il est tactile et il tourne pas sur MAC OS. Alors windows sa fait un bout de temps qu'il gère le tactile.
> 
> ...



Ce qui est critiqué, ca n'est pas le support du tactile en lui même, mais la non adapation de l'interface graphique, nuance.

Evidement, que sur les bornes interactives qui ne font tourner qu'une application, spécialement conçu pour un usage tactile, c'est impeccable et il n'y a rien à redire.

Mais de façon général, l'interface graphique de l'OS en lui même (système de fenêtre classique avec composants graphiques classiques), que l'on ne voit jamais sur une borne interactif (caché par l'unique application exécuté), n'est elle pas adapté à un usage tactile.

Et d'ailleurs, si la borne interactive n'avait fait tourner qu'une application Windows classique avec une fenêtre classique et des composants d'interfaces de Windows, comme la plupart des applications Windows, ca aurait été une horreur à utiliser.
Si ces bornes sont ergonomiquement viable, c'est bien parce que l'application qui est exécuté est ergonomiquement conçu spécifiquement pour l'utilisation avec un écran tactile au doigt.

LA différence avec les tablettes, c'est que les tablettes grand public ne font pas tourner une seule et unique application, mais bien Windows 7 en son entier avec son interface d'origine, et ses logiciels non modifiés, qui sont en très grande partie conçus pour un usage à la souris, et non avec un écran tactile.

C'est là LE problème, ni plus, ni moins. Il est dommage que j'ai besoin de perdre mon temps à expliquer cela, car avec un petit peu d'effort, n'importe qui peut comprendre que c'est de cela dont on parlait...
Et si après cela, tu n'as toujours pas compris, alors je ne peux que te recommander d'essayer une tablette Windows par toi même, et tu comprendras peut être (cela dit pas forcément, car les gens sont parfois tellement habitués à s'adapter à des interfaces graphiques ergonomiquement mal conçues que cela ne les choquent plus et ont oubliés que, normalement, c'est à l'interface de s'adapter à l'homme et à l'usage, et non l'inverse).


----------



## Bjeko (4 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> ...
> c'est à l'interface de s'adapter à l'homme et à l'usage, et non l'inverse
> ...



C'est ce que dit J. Ive dans la vidéo de présentation de l'iPad.

Une autre phrase du bonhomme : "Le but d'Apple n'est pas de faire plus, mais de faire mieux", qui me rappelle d'ailleurs celle-ci :

"La perfection est atteinte, non pas lorsqu'il n'y a plus rien à  ajouter, mais lorsqu'il n'y a plus rien à  retirer." - Antoine de Saint-Exupéry

... je crois bien que Saint-Ex aurait été fan de l'iPad


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2010)

Pour ma part, je pense que l'effort est dans les deux sens, qu'on le veuille ou non. Mais avec l'interface de l'iPhone, Apple fait en sorte que l'effort côté utilisateur soit le plus faible (et court) possible.

Apple a recommencé avec l'iPhone ce qu'elle avait déjà fait avec le MacIntosh il y a 25 ans, d'une manière bien plus coercitive. Si on peut regretter la fermeture (et les éventuels abus d'Apple en matière de contrôle et de rétribution), on doit admettre que la réussite, côté utilisateur "normal", est là. Et remettre le couvert pour l'iPad est donc logique. Si je regarde autour de moi, je vois des iPhone fleurir un peu partout, manipulés par des gens vraiment peu adroits avec un ordinateur, et avec facilité. Autrement plus de facilité qu'avec Symbian, les différents Windows CE/Mobile ou les variantes de Linux.

Bref, en-dehors de toute considération mercantile ou morale, Apple a raison lorsqu'elle propose ce produit.
Si on prend en compte les aspects mercantiles et moraux, il y a à dire, évidemment 

Par ailleurs, c'est amusant de voir Apple sortir son terminal Internet/Multimédia, des années après les échecs des autres concepts (genre celui de Be Inc.) Frodon a raison : l'évolution du matériel en terme de miniaturisation et de puissance est ce qui permet à l'iPad d'exister. Une fois encore, Apple ne vient sur un marché que lorsque la _possibilité_ d'intégrer les éléments nécessaires à son produit est là.

Apple peut donc remercier tous ceux qui se sont cassés le nez au préalable 

Dernier point : il ne me paraît pas très crédible qu'Apple sorte rapidement une version tactile de Mac OS ; vu qu'ils n'aiment pas compliquer les choses, je les vois plutôt consolider la nouvelle gamme de tablettes avec une taille intermédiaire, par exemple, et des interfaces un peu plus intermédiaires entre iPhone OS et Mac OS [multi-tâche limité et fonctionnalités spécifiques par exemple].


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

@Frodon : Mais j'ai une tablet PC chez moi et déjà avec XP on pouvait très bien se servir de tout avec le tactile même sans des icônes de 30x30 qui prenne tout l'écran ... Donc je vois toujours pas ce que tu veux dire. Surtout que au final ta main c'est la souris et le clavier, je vois PAS du tout en quoi windows 7 seven au même titre que SL serai désagréable à utiliser en tactile.

J'ai prit l'exemple du resto juste pour montrer que le tactile c'est pas "nouveau" bien au contraire.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2010)

Et sinon vous allez acheter l'iPad?  Le résultat du sondage est somme toute assez rassurant: il n'y a donc pas que des acheteurs compulsifs par ici.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> J'y crois pas ... "windows gère mal le tactile"
> 
> Quand vous allez au restaurant l'ordi il est tactile et il tourne pas sur MAC OS. Alors windows sa fait un bout de temps qu'il gère le tactile.
> 
> ...



C'est aussi le cas de Mac OS dans ce cas. Quand j'étudiais, au début des années 90 donc (c'est pas jeune), notre enseignant en télématique faisait des bornes interactives tactiles sur Mac (un meuble avec un Quadra 900 boosté et un écran 19" Trinitron tactile) avec Macromedia. C'était il y a donc presque 20 ans !


----------



## boodou (4 Février 2010)

Manque l'option "on va me l'offrir"


----------



## clochelune (4 Février 2010)

desertea a dit:


> Je vais très certainement un acheter un. C'est mon côté Geek !!
> 
> Je n'ai pas toujours (jamais) le courage de trimbaler mon enclume de MBP et j'utilise du coup beaucoup mon iPhone pour mes mails et le surf.
> L'iPad devrait à coup sur arranger les choses !!
> ...



je te comprends! j'ai voté "je réfléchis" mais l'iPad m'intéresse! j'ai un iMac, un MacBook et un iPhone (un vieil iPod aussi)

l'iPad m'intéresse pour sa mobilité, quand je vais à l'hôpital pour ma santé, dur d'emporter le MacBook, l'iPad avec sa connexion WIFI (je ne prendrai pas le 3G je pense mais on ne sait jamais) me tente.

 je suis sous Free et j'ai donc le Free Wifi pour me connecter aux freebox du voisinage... à l'hôpital l'iPad pourra vraiment m'être utile et comme j'y vais de plus en plus régulièrement parfois pour de longs séjours...

 le fait qu'il intègre iWork me plait, j'adore Pages, que je prendrai donc, ainsi je pourrai continuer à écrire pour ma revue poésie (quand pas trop épuisée)... 
bref, j'attends aussi beaucoup de l'application pour acheter des livres... j'espère qu'il y en aura en français aussi... 

je ne vais pas me précipiter, je préfère toujours attendre les REV B (j'ai fait une exception pour l'Imac 21.5 pouces à Noël car réduction de 10%)

j'y viendrai très sûrement... j'aime tout ce que fait Apple (ce qui ne m'empêche pas de critiquer certaines choses aussi), c'est fluide et simple... mais j'attends une petite année tout de même (car j'ai déjà eu l'iMac à Noël)

en revanche, dommage qu'il n'intègre pas flash
j'aime bien écouter des clips sur YouTube et DailyMotion par exemple

mais s'il peut servir de lecteur de DVD portable (je n'en ai pas encore, j'y viendrai, mais j'attends)
enfin, ce qui m'intéresse est d'insérer mes DVD, pas télécharger...  et je ne pense pas que l'iPad intègre un lecteur optique SuperDrive (ça l'alourdirait)
en revanche bien pour les photos à télécharger...

je vais attendre de toute façon

aussi, les batteries d'Apple sont vite mortes (celle de mon MacBook en trois ans, celle de mon ex iPod en trois ans aussi)
donc, à quand des batteries qui durent ? car acheter une batterie revient parfois plus cher que d'acheter une machine neuve...


----------



## Kerala (4 Février 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> en revanche, dommage qu'il n'intègre pas flash
> j'aime bien écouter des clips sur YouTube et DailyMotion par exemple



Pour youtube et dailymotion tu n'as pas besoin de flash !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Pour youtube et dailymotion tu n'as pas besoin de flash !



Effectivement on peut s'en passer car il existe des applications dédiées.

Mais par exemple, si tu veux voir une vidéo Daylimotion intégrée dans un message sur ce forum avec un iPhone ou iPod Touch, tu ne peux pas car tu ne sais pas laquelle c'est et que, contrairement à Youtube, il n'y a pas de lien avec l'application.


----------



## Kerala (4 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Effectivement on peut s'en passer car il existe des applications dédiées.
> 
> Mais par exemple, si tu veux voir une vidéo Daylimotion intégrée dans un message sur ce forum avec un iPhone ou iPod Touch, tu ne peux pas car tu ne sais pas laquelle c'est et que, contrairement à Youtube, il n'y a pas de lien avec l'application.



Youtube tu as la possibilité de le passer en HTML5 beta. Daylimotion je pensais qu'il était déjà passé à HTML5.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Youtube tu as la possibilité de le passer en HTML5 beta. Daylimotion je pensais qu'il était déjà passé à HTML5.



Youtube, la vidéo s'affiche dans le message. Tu appuies dessus et ça lance l'application. Pour Dailymotion ça n'existe pas.


----------



## bengalen (4 Février 2010)

Personnellement je pense l'acheter avec la 3g car ca va faire un très bon navigateur lors de mes déplacements en train ou autre. Je vais aussi pouvoir me regarder des bons films sans devoir prendre mon macbook pro et tout les sacs de transports qui vont avec... 

Je compte aussi dessus pour surfer devant la télé ou au salon...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> C'est vrai que moi non plus je n'ai jamais dit : "jamais", d'ici l'époque où il sera moins cher et plus développé, pour l'instant je crois que je vais craquer quand il sortira pour un Sony PRS 900 qui serait un très bon reader... ce qui suffit pour l'instant à mes yeux...



Personne ne réagit à ce que j'ai dit :sleep: ?

Je suis loin d'être anti-mac, je suis un pro-mac modéré mais pas tiède...

C'est curieux je m'attendais à un forum supérieur à la moyenne des forums habituels...

ça me rappelle l'époque des pro-nintendo et des pro-sega au début des 90s :rose:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Personne ne réagit à ce que j'ai dit :sleep: ?



Sans doute que ça ne valait pas le coup.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Personnellement j'attends qu'il sorte déjà, ensuite je prendrai certainement pas la 1ere version de l'iPad.

Cela dis pour les quiches en informatique sa peut servir.

Mais pour les cours, les mails, le traitement de texte en général, le tactile pour avoir tester c'est très vite lassant.

C'est un gadget très loin d'être indispensable, la problème c'est la comparaison avec l'iphone qui a cartonné, il n'empêche que pour moi l'iphone est aussi inutile et que sa fonction principal est plus que remplacé par les applications.


----------



## clochelune (4 Février 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Pour youtube et dailymotion tu n'as pas besoin de flash !



ok! j'avais vu sur zdnet je crois qu'il n'y avait pas encore you tube...

ensuite je suis nulle avec les sites internet, comment on les gère, le langage informatique est pour moi tout à fait abscons...

si you tube marche, c'est bien!!

sur iPhone oui, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi il ne serait pas sur l'iPad...

j'attends de voir, mais je reste intéresse par l'iPad...

et comment lit-il les DVD ?
je ne pense pas qu'il aie de SuperDiver...
il prend des films téléchargés ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Comme pour l'iphone, l'ipod, il faudra convertir en MPEG-4  

Déjà pour que la video ne pèse pas trop lourd, ensuite pour qu'elle soit à la taille de l'écran 

Mais le but d'APPLE c'est que vous achetiez les vidéos sur le store d'APPLE 

Ainsi que les livres électronique, la musique ...


----------



## lmmm (4 Février 2010)

si c est pareil que l iphone,il faut convertir ton film par des logiciels comme isquint (tres simple) pour les integrer dans itunes et apres tu geres ta bibliotheque comme tu veux ...
si,apple decide d accepter toutes sortes de fichier videos sur l ipad sans avoir a les transformer pour les rendre compatibles,cela sera encore mieux mais je ne reve pas trop ...

ps : oups: artguillaume a été encore plus rapide que moi ...


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Comme pour l'iphone, l'ipod, il faudra convertir en MPEG-4
> 
> Déjà pour que la video ne pèse pas trop lourd, ensuite pour qu'elle soit à la taille de l'écran
> 
> ...



Et c'est donc là qu'il faut lever l'index


----------



## woulf (4 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et sinon vous allez acheter l'iPad?  Le résultat du sondage est somme toute assez rassurant: il n'y a donc pas que des acheteurs compulsifs par ici.



Il faudrait refaire ce sondage lorsque l'ipad sera effectivement en vente... là, je suis pas mal sûr que la proportion s'inversera


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et sinon vous allez acheter l'iPad?  Le résultat du sondage est somme toute assez rassurant: il n'y a donc pas que des acheteurs compulsifs par ici.



Non, je n'achèterai pas l'iPad, tant que je ne pourrai pas y loger les livres de ma bibliothèque à petits prix. D'une certaine manière, l'iPad pose à nouveau un problème de non-copie privée puisque je serai  obligé de payer à nouveau pour y mettre les livres de ma bibliothèque. Donc, si je n'ai pas besoin de tout emmener avec moi, ne je l'achèterai pas.

Cela ne m'empêche pas de penser que c'est un bel objet dont on n'a pas fini de parler, et dont je n'ai pas le moindre usage en vue.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Il faudrait refaire ce sondage lorsque l'ipad sera effectivement en vente... là, je suis pas mal sûr que la proportion s'inversera



ça je n'en doute pas.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Février 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Il faudrait refaire ce sondage lorsque l'ipad sera effectivement en vente... là, je suis pas mal sûr que la proportion s'inversera



+1 ! Excellente suggestion


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (4 Février 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Comme pour l'iphone, l'ipod, il faudra convertir en MPEG-4
> 
> Déjà pour que la video ne pèse pas trop lourd, ensuite pour qu'elle soit à la taille de l'écran
> 
> ...



juste pour préciser le format mpeg4 n'est pas forcément plus léger que le avi
tout dépend de la conversion faite 
mais tu as raison cependant dans la conversion pour l'iphone ou ipod ou c'est plus petit car on remet le fichier avi en résolution plus petite
en revanche avec la résolution d'affichage de l'ipad ce n'est pas forcément bien de réduire beaucoup la résolution du film si on en crois la résolution d'affichage de l'ipad  durant la présentation


----------



## Frodon (4 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> juste pour préciser le format mpeg4 n'est pas forcément plus léger que le avi



D'autant qu'il est parfaitement possible de mettre du MPEG4 (quelqu'il soit, MSMPEG4, DivX, XviD, H.264 (et oui ils sont tous des variantes de MPEG4)), dans de l'AVI.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (4 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> D'autant qu'il est parfaitement possible de mettre du MPEG4 (quelqu'il soit, MSMPEG4, DivX, XviD, H.264 (et oui ils sont tous des variantes de MPEG4)), dans de l'AVI.



+1


----------



## J-Mac (4 Février 2010)

hovercraft a dit:


> Et bonne chance pou mettre des films dedans...
> quasi définitivement NON a ce produit plus qu'inutile a un rapport prix fonctions NUL...
> regardez ce que l'on peut faire avec l'entrée de gamme MacBook Air... me dites pas qu'il est difficile a transporter...
> et le pompon c'est les gens qui me parlent de dock clavier (et même souris), mais la mort de rire...
> ...



Ca n'a rien à voir.  J'ai un MacBook Air (SSD), ça fait le double de poids d'une tablette Apple, le double. C'est presque le double de taille aussi. L'autonomie est de 4h, pas de 10h. Il y a un ventilateur ce qui en fait une nuisance sonore dans certains conditions. Donc le MacBook Air c'est 2 fois plus grand, 2 fois plus lourd pour 2 fois moins d'autonomie, le tout pour 3 fois plus cher. Alors, oui, je peux faire plein de choses en plus sur mon MacBook Air, heureusement, mais ces choses là, je ne les fait pas tout le temps. Et les choses que je peux faire sur l'iPad, je pense que je préférerai les faire sur l'iPad. Regarder un film? Sur le MBA j'ai déjà bouffé la moitié de la batterie. Et surtout avec l'iPad je vais pouvoir faire des choses que je ne peux pas faire sur le MacBook Air, car toutes les applications iPad n'auront pas forcément leur équivalent Mac OS X. Le comble, c'est qu'il se peut qu'à terme il y ai plus d'applications iPad qu'il y en a sur Mac OS X.
Et j'imagine qu'il y aura des applications iPad qui rendront compatible l'iPad pour des applications Mac OS X, donc il deviendra même complémentaire. Pourquoi pas un clavier tactile pour composer sur Garage Band? 
Ce qui fait la force d'une machine, c'est le software et pour l'instant on en a vu qu'une infime partie : Safari, iWork, etc. et rien des tiers qui sont les développeurs N°1 sur iPhone OS. L'iPhone est devenu intéressant à partir du moment où l'AppStore est arrivée. Les Apps iPad vont arriver très vite. 

Quant à la tablette que tu mentionnes, c'est 3.6kg! 15', de l'atom (donc ventilateurs), un disque dur donc des lancement d'applications 10 fois plus longues que sur un ordi avec un SSD, etc. Ca n'a vraiment rien à voir. On ne peut pas l'emporter avec soit. L'iPad c'est 6/700gr, pas de ventilo, du SDD et des applications optimisées donc qui démarrent au quart de tour et qui répondent au doigt (et à l'oeil, un jour?  ), 10heures d'autonomie, un écran tactile hypra réactif, une bonne qualité d'image, une prise en main immédiate, etc.
Apple présente une petite voiture de ville et toi tu dis "mais regardez pour le même prix vous pouvez avoir un 4x4!". Oui mais lorsque je sors en ville, j'ai pas besoin d'une véhicule qui consomme plus, avec laquelle je vais avoir du mal à trouver une place pour me garer, qui peut aller plus vite, avec laquelle je peux coller une caravane ou autre que je n'utiliserai pas non plus en ville. Je préfère une voiture plus petite, avec une meilleure accélération, avec laquelle je n'aurai pas de mal à circuler et à me garer. Alors oui, on ne peut pas aller à la montagne avec la petite voiture de ville, mais je ne lui demande pas ça. Pour ça, j'ai d'autres "véhicules" à la maison.


----------



## clochelune (4 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> D'autant qu'il est parfaitement possible de mettre du MPEG4 (quelqu'il soit, MSMPEG4, DivX, XviD, H.264 (et oui ils sont tous des variantes de MPEG4)), dans de l'AVI.



cher hobbit contente de te retrouver! le langage mpg4 etc j'y capte rien (je sais que c'est un format léger pour les vidéos etc, mais bon! le avi me semble plus lourd, mais ensuite, je nage totalement!!)
enfin si isquint (merci pour l'info) peut suffir à convertir les vidéos you tube quand on les visionne, c'est pas mal...

mais je n'achète pas de film, de la musique parfois, oui
j'aime voir mes dvd, mais la il n'a pas de lecteur optique j'imagine! ça aurait été le rêve pour moi ! un mini ordi avec en plus lecture de dvd, quand je suis à l'hosto ou en bretagne!!
enfin il me semble tout de même assez prometteur et je viendrai à l'achter, mais j'attends qu'il fasse ses preuves, les mises à jour etc

merci de toutes vos réponses

déjà je pourrais déposer mes photos dessus 

et la technologie du tactile m'intéresse! le iphone m'aide beaucoup
et le sms illimité quand je suis à l'hosto (et le 3 G ne marche pas partout, mais là avec le free wifi je vais voir ça dès lundi à l'hosto si je peux surfer et répondre à mon courriel!)
iWork dans l'iPad ça c'est intéressant pour moi!!
une des choses qui fait que je le prendrai! je suis fan de Pages (couplé à Word car pour certains gros dossiers les copiers-collers ou glissés-déposés passent pas toujours, alors que dans word sans soucis... mais quand c'est juste quelques pages, Pages est justement idéal, plus simple et plus intuitif que word (qui m'est tout de même utile lui aussi)

bonne nuit!

j'achèterai un lecteur de dvd portable, mais j'attends de voir ce que l'iPad  dans le ventre
je ne suis pas pressée


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Tu peux convertir ton DVD en MPGEG-4 ( j'ai dit ce format car c'est le plus courant  après si vous voulez débattre lequel est le mieux ....). C'est légal au passage ...tant que c'est pour ton usage.

Désolé si j'ai l'air d'imposer mon avis pour la taille ce n'est pas le cas 

D'ailleurs vu que l'ipad n'est pas sorti je peux pas dire si le gain est grand en terme de place.

Je sais que 700MO => Ipod video => 300 MO environ. Converti à la taille de l'écran en qualité moyenne.


----------



## clochelune (5 Février 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Tu peux convertir ton DVD en MPGEG-4 ( j'ai dit ce format car c'est le plus courant  après si vous voulez débattre lequel est le mieux ....). C'est légal au passage ...tant que c'est pour ton usage.
> 
> Désolé si j'ai l'air d'imposer mon avis pour la taille ce n'est pas le cas
> 
> ...



ok merci! mais je le convertis sur mon iMac pour ensuite le déposer sur l'iPad, c'est ça ?
je le convertis donc avec iSquint ?

un dvd du commerce, je précise (je n'ai jamais rien su graver, enfin si, des cdrom de photos ou de ma musique achetée sur iTunes... mais je n'ai encore jamais tenté le dvdrom) là pas besoin puisque c'est juste convertir! je devrais pouvoir faire ça si le logiciel iSquint est tout simple!


----------



## Kerala (5 Février 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> ok merci! mais je le convertis sur mon iMac pour ensuite le déposer sur l'iPad, c'est ça ?
> je le convertis donc avec iSquint ?
> 
> un dvd du commerce, je précise (je n'ai jamais rien su graver, enfin si, des cdrom de photos ou de ma musique achetée sur iTunes... mais je n'ai encore jamais tenté le dvdrom) là pas besoin puisque c'est juste convertir! je devrais pouvoir faire ça si le logiciel iSquint est tout simple!



iSquint oui ou bien HanBrake.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Février 2010)

Pour info le développement d'iSquint a été cessé il y a quelques temps déjà. Mieux vaut se tourner vers HandBrake.


----------



## macaddicted (5 Février 2010)

j'y réfléchis .... j'attends les retours d'utilisateurs 

je pense que l'on va assister au départ à un phénomène de mode comme pour l'iphone puis que la bête va murir pour devenir un must :love:

un ipad V2 ? W&S


----------



## sc3fab (5 Février 2010)

Je ne crois pas    vraiment pas :sleep:

De plus je n'en vois vraiment pas l'utilité qd tu passes ta journée sur un power, le soir devant un iMac et un iPhone comme chien de garde !!


----------



## KaptainKavern (5 Février 2010)

Moi je pense l'acquérir ; mon PB12" me lâche, je vais pas acquérir un truc additionnel avec tout le toutim alors que tout ce que je fais avec le 12" c'est les gros domaines de force de l'iPad (surf, mail, photos...) et que ce dernier ajoute des plus : petits jeux sympas (les conneries du style scrabble tetris, etc...), ebook reader.
Et accessoirement à la moitié du prix (je pars sur le 64 wifi, qui sera imho le plus demandé, vendront pas de 16, comme ils ne vendent pas d'iPhone en 4/8GB).

D'autant que pour le coup, l'app store regorge de softs intéressants et pratiques, chose qu'on ne retrouve pas pour OSX, du moins pas de cette manière.

On connait les points faibles, on va pas en faire un fromage. Je viens pour ma part de télécharger click to play (qui vire le Flash de l'écran). Franchement les ventilos de mon MBA me disent merci !


----------



## Frodon (5 Février 2010)

L'interface de l'iPad en image avec des commentaires de visiteurs (à lire, c'est parfois intéressant):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fraserspeirs/sets/72157623224262135/


----------



## Nicofieu (5 Février 2010)

aujourd'hui, je pense à 2 nouvelles utilisations de l'iPad qui me motive encore plus quand à son arrivée !

j'ai un macmini relié sur un projo pour tous mes films via Plex, le mac mini restant un ordi, je le "controle" avec mobile air mouse, ca marche mais c'est très petit quand même...j'ose imaginer une version iPad avec donc grand "track pad" et clavier virtuel, solution idéale

autre truc, ayant récupéré un vieil apple tv, je l'ai connecté dans ma salle a manger-cuisine et je découvre que l'application remote permet également de controler la bibliotheque musicale de l'apple TV donc j'imagine aisément qu'Apple va directement proposer une version iPad de son appli remote et j'imagine déjà la gueule et la classe que ca va avoir, autant dire dans mon cas 2 excellentes raisons supplémentaires d'être très impatient !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

Non ! Pas d'iPad......pour le moment. Pour bouquiner , je préfère le bon vieux papier. 

En y réfléchissant , je me demande vraiment à quoi cet appareil va pouvoir servir  

Coincé entre l'iPhone et un MacBook , il lui faudra trouver sa place. Quant au prix , n'en parlons pas !!


----------



## Nicofieu (5 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour info le développement d'iSquint a été cessé il y a quelques temps déjà. Mieux vaut se tourner vers HandBrake.



question comme ca pcq je n'ai jamais utilisé ce soft, est-il possible de mettre un dvd du commerce (ou un dossier video_ts) et faire un mpeg4 en vo sstf incrusté ? pcq je ne regarde pas les films en VF


----------



## Frodon (5 Février 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Non ! Pas d'iPad......pour le moment. Pour bouquiner , je préfère le bon vieux papier.
> 
> En y réfléchissant , je me demande vraiment à quoi cet appareil va pouvoir servir
> 
> Coincé entre l'iPhone et un MacBook , il lui faudra trouver sa place. Quant au prix , n'en parlons pas !!



Il servira à bien plus que bouquiner, ça je peux te l'assurer. Tu pourras même créer et travailler avec (avec iWork, logiciels OmniGroup et bien d'autres logiciels encore non annoncés).


----------



## nony_ju (5 Février 2010)

N'ayant pas d'Iphone mais juste un macbook je réfléchi à l'achat d'un Ipad ça pourrait être bien pratique.


----------



## clochelune (5 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour info le développement d'iSquint a été cessé il y a quelques temps déjà. Mieux vaut se tourner vers HandBrake.



ok, merci pour les précisions, ainsi que sur MP!
je vous en reparlerai à sa sortie (enfin j'attends la revB)

bon week-end!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------




Frodon a dit:


> Il servira à bien plus que bouquiner, ça je peux te l'assurer. Tu pourras même créer et travailler avec (avec iWork, logiciels OmniGroup et bien d'autres logiciels encore non annoncés).



c'est iWork qui m'intéresse vraiment, le savoir sur l'iPad, un très bon point!!


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> ok, merci pour les précisions, ainsi que sur MP!
> je vous en reparlerai à sa sortie (enfin j'attends la revB)
> 
> bon week-end!
> ...



Ca dépendra des limites ...


----------



## Nathalex (5 Février 2010)

J'y réfléchis pas mal dans la mesure où je suis un utilisateur farouche du MBP sur les genous et je vois bien ce que je pourrais y gagner. Mais ce qui me fera définitivement pencher la balance sera les logiciels, en particulier si un lecteur de pdf à la skim fait surface avec possibilité de faire des annotations, je sors la CB tout de suite !!


----------



## Nicosun (6 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> L'interface de l'iPad en image avec des commentaires de visiteurs (à lire, c'est parfois intéressant):
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fraserspeirs/sets/72157623224262135/



Finalement la keynote était loin d'être exhaustive, m'étonnerais pas que l'iPad sorte avec un OS encore un poil plus poussé au minimum la 3.2. 
D'ailleurs dans cette mise à jour il y a quand même quelques améliorations intéressantes.


----------



## clochelune (6 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ca dépendra des limites ...



à quelles limites penses-tu ?
pour moi, seul Pages d'iWork m'intéresse...



si tetris et le scrabble y sont, cool!! (je les ai sur ma nintendo ds mais si je peux les mettre sur l'iPad)
sa fonction de lecteur numérique m'intéresse aussi (mais là je crains le mal de crâne avec un écran brillant pour lire un livre électronique! je pense que je n'en ai pas fini avec les bons vieux livres! qui ne tombent pas en panne de batterie!!)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------




Frodon a dit:


> L'interface de l'iPad en image avec des commentaires de visiteurs (à lire, c'est parfois intéressant):
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fraserspeirs/sets/72157623224262135/



merci frodon pour ce lien!

un autre lien concernant la possibilité d'une webcam (perso je m'en fiche!)

http://hightech.nouvelobs.com/actua...webcam_dans_lipad__apple_a_prevu_loption.html


article dans "le monde
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...d-tablette-multifonctions_1297723_651865.html

" Ce qui manque à l'iPad

La téléphonie : il ne sera a priori pas possible d'utiliser la tablette pour passer des appels.
Flash : la tablette ne gérera pas la technologie d'Adobe, ce qui empêchera d'accéder à certaines pages et applications Web.
L'appareil photo
Le multitasking : tout comme l'iPhone, la tablette ne pourra pas faire fonctionner plusieurs applications en même temps.
Le support de carte mémoire : aucun port SD ne semble exister sur la tablette."

téléphone : pourquoi, l'iPhone le fait déjà
appareil photo (dispo sur iPhone et iPod)
carte mémoire, ça ne me dérange pas, on a l'habitude, on fait avec une prise usb

et Apple veut qu'on achète tous ses produits, pas que l'iPad remplace l'iPhone!!

enfin, c'est le marketting!!

bon samedi


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Février 2010)

Melaure à peur que iWork sur iPad n'ai pas la puissance d'iWork Mac (ce qui serait logique, mais il suffira amplement à nombre d'utilisateurs, à commencer par moi).


----------



## Frodon (6 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Melaure à peur que iWork sur iPad n'ai pas la puissance d'iWork Mac (ce qui serait logique, mais il suffira amplement à nombre d'utilisateurs, à commencer par moi).



Cela serait effectivement logique, surtout que c'est une première version.

Les premières version d'iWork pour Mac était aussi pas mal limité comparé à MS Office. Aujourd'hui, iWork est bien plus complet et permet de l'utiliser en lieu et place de MS Office dans beaucoup plus de cas qu'à sa première version.

Il parait donc évident que, comme tous les logiciels de cette planète, iWork pour iPad sera relativement limité dans sa première version, mais évoluera au fil du temps.



			
				clochelune a dit:
			
		

> et Apple veut qu'on achète tous ses produits, pas que l'iPad remplace l'iPhone!!



Exact, surtout que remplacer l'iPhone par un iPad pour téléphoner et prendre des photo, vu la taille de l'appareil, ca me parait assez tordu comme idée...

De plus, pour ceux qui le souhaitent, il est parfaitement possible de téléphoner avec l'iPad via ce qu'on appelle la VoIP, qui est maintenant autorisé aussi bien en WiFi qu'en 3G. Donc sur l'iPad avec 3G par exemple, les plus téméraires qui n'ont pas peur du ridicule pourront appeler avec leur iPad n'importe où du moment qu'ils captent la 3G. Et en plus, à des tarifs bien plus intéressant qu'en GSM, enfin pour ceux qui ont un FAI qui propose l'option VoIP (SIP) tel que Free.

Cela dit, c'es déjà possible sur iPhone, et tellement plus pratique! Faut vraiment être téméraire pour vouloir téléphoner avec un appareil de la taille de l'iPad quand on a, comme 62 millions de français, un téléphone portable.

Et pour l'appareil photo je n'en parles même pas... Il faut vraiment pas avoir peur du ridicule pour vouloir prendre une photo avec un appareil de la taille d'un iPad. Même un Reflex n'est pas aussi encombrant et bien plus pratique à utiliser pour prendre des photos.

Ne révez pas, l'appareil qui fera tout sans exception avec le meilleur confort à chaque fois, ca n'existera pas (sauf si on arrive un jour à faire tout en virtuel, tel qu'un clavier et un écran holographique ou similaire... Mais à mon avis c'est pas pour demain, du moins pas avec une qualité d'image aussi bien que les écrans physiques).


----------



## clochelune (6 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Cela serait effectivement logique, surtout que c'est une première version.
> 
> Les premières version d'iWork pour Mac était aussi pas mal limité comparé à MS Office. Aujourd'hui, iWork est bien plus complet et permet de l'utiliser en lieu et place de MS Office dans beaucoup plus de cas qu'à sa première version.
> 
> ...




je pense que ceux qui ont fait l'article voudraient une machine genre "couteau suisse" comme parfois ce qui doit se faire du côté de windows (mais je suis larguée dans ce domaine)

je préfère quant à moi plusieurs petites machines,
 j'ai un APN panasonic lumix pour les photos, 
l'iPhone pour appeler ( aussi envoyer des sms, parfois surfer, prendre une photo mais je préfère mon APN classique), 
un iPod pour ma musique
une nintendo pour jouer, des livres pour lire, une télé et un lecteur de DVD (je vais sans doute prendre l'apple TV plus tard)
je préfère avoir plusieurs appareils qui ont chacun leur spécificité, si l'un tombe en panne... je ne suis pas larguée


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Février 2010)

Oui enfin vu le tarif des abonnements j'ai peur de devoir choisir entre iPad et iPhone ^^


----------



## MacSedik (6 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Oui enfin vu le tarif des abonnements j'ai peur de devoir choisir entre iPad et iPhone ^^



d'ailleurs en parlant des abonnement 3G, ils sont à combien en moyenne? et les limites sont fixées à combien?


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Février 2010)

Forfaits bloqués à 30&#8364;, au dela c'est du 45&#8364; minimum.

Illimité de 500mo sauf Orange ou c'est de l'illimité de 250Mo (réduction du débit si dépassement).


----------



## Macuserman (6 Février 2010)

Je me demande si Orange ou SFR vont les vendre chez eux ou si la FNAC ou les APR vont tout raflé !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h30 ----------

Rafler, pardon.


----------



## clochelune (6 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Forfaits bloqués à 30, au dela c'est du 45 minimum.
> 
> Illimité de 500mo sauf Orange ou c'est de l'illimité de 250Mo (réduction du débit si dépassement).



perso je ne prendrai pas le 3G vu que je suis sous Free et j'ai le Free Wifi!
d'ailleurs quand je vais en Bretagne, où je suis le 3G ne passe pas! mais j'ai l'EDGE, enfin c'est très lent, donc je ne fais pas grand chose!
avec le free wifi, ça sera mieux! je vais le tester dès lundi à l'hôpital!


----------



## Bjeko (6 Février 2010)

Pis quand on a un iPhone, ça fait quand même un surcoût important (achat + forfait) pour la commodité de ne pas avoir à jumeler les appareils en BT... Ça sera sans doute la version wi-fi only pour moi aussi, à moins que les opérateurs ne fournissent pour une somme modique des clones de SIM (pas le regretté acteur ^^), ce dont je doute.


----------



## MacSedik (6 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Forfaits bloqués à 30, au dela c'est du 45 minimum.
> 
> Illimité de 500mo sauf Orange ou c'est de l'illimité de 250Mo (réduction du débit si dépassement).



Merci 

j'ai regardé un peu sur le site d'Apple, il est marqué que les prix à l'international (y compris pour les forfaits data) seront communiqués ultérieurement. S'ils négocient comme ils ont fait avec AT&T, j'espère que les prix seront plus attractifs, là je comprends ton hésitation...


----------



## Frodon (7 Février 2010)

Très franchement, je doute que les forfaits data pour iPad seront comparables à ceux pratiqués en ce moment en France, étant donné ce qui a été annoncé pour les USA avec AT&T.

Pour rappel, les forfaits annoncé pour l'iPad avec AT&T sont:

- 15$ pour 250Mo de data
- 30$ pour data illimité

Donc au pire je pense que ça sera une 1$ = 1, et donc que nous aurons respectivement 15 pour 250Mo et 30 Euros pour l'illimité.


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2010)

Je me vois mal rajouter encore un forfait de plus, pour une utilité finalement limitée. Ce sera ouifi seulement pour moi.


----------



## boodou (7 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je me vois mal rajouter encore un forfait de plus, pour une utilité finalement limitée. Ce sera ouifi seulement pour moi.



Idem. 
Quitte à surfer "lentement" en 3G, autant rester sur l'iPhone.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je me vois mal rajouter encore un forfait de plus, pour une utilité finalement limitée. Ce sera ouifi seulement pour moi.


Je me demande l'intérêt d'un tel appareil sans être relier au net en permanence? 
Ce qui me dissuade à prendre l'iPad de mon côté est tout simplement l'enfer de l'Europe niveau réseau mobile, je bouge sans arrêt entre l'UK, la France et l'Italie, ça n'a juste plus d'intérêt une telle machine non? Toi tu penses que simplement en Wifi on peut s'en servir? L'aspect monotache etc etc ne risque pas de brider beaucoup trop l'appareil si en plus on se prive d'une connection à internet permanente?

Je verrais peut être avec la version 2, quand Apple aura implanter sa webcam faciale qui forcera les premiers acheteur à renouveller leur matériel. Comme d'hab.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je me vois mal rajouter encore un forfait de plus, pour une utilité finalement limitée. Ce sera ouifi seulement pour moi.



Pareil, en 64 Go. 
Dans les endroits où je vais l'utiliser, il y a du WiFi, en voyage, le tarif d'échange de donnée étant prohibitif en 3G/EDGE, je ne l'activerais pas. Il est d'ailleurs très rare  de ne pas avoir de WiFi dans un hôtel ou lieu de vacances.


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2010)

c'est où qu'on commande? 

aux esprits chagrins qui râlent parce qu'il n'y a pas ceci, cela, que c'est pas aussi bien qu'un macbook, qu'il n'y a pas de lecteur dvd, blablablabla...une chose seule chose à dire : ipad n'a pas à être comparé avec ça. C'est un nouvel outil pour une nouvelle approche. Cela peut très bien être un bide car c'est un pari. L'avenir nous le dira.

Apple ne cible pas ceux qui sont de toutes façons intéressés par un mac portable ou un iphone, mais un autre marché, à la fois en terme d'utilisation et d'utilisateurs.


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> Pareil, en 64 Go.
> Dans les endroits où je vais l'utiliser, il y a du WiFi, en voyage, le tarif d'échange de donnée étant prohibitif en 3G/EDGE, je ne l'activerais pas. Il est d'ailleurs très rare  de ne pas avoir de WiFi dans un hôtel ou lieu de vacances.


Exactement. Et l'engin peut être utilisé en-dehors de toute connexion pour plein de raisons : travail sur iWork, jeux, films, musique, livres etc.

Je n'ai même pas de contrat particulier pour mon téléphone (iPhone première génération, pas 3G donc) et ça ne me manque pas. En France, je n'en ai pas un grand besoin.

Après, bien entendu, cela dépend de l'activité (et des goûts) de chacun.


----------



## Nicofieu (7 Février 2010)

moi c'est clair je l'utiliserai à 95% chez moi et j'ai du wifi jusque dans ma baignoire 

hors de question de prendre quoi que ce soit comme abo 3g


----------



## GrayStorm (7 Février 2010)

Ce qui me fait hésiter, c'est que j'utilise freeWifi à Paris assez régulièrement et ce n'est pas terrible.
Pas sécurisé (enfin il me semble) et puis aux heures "pleines" (à partir de 19h en gros), c'est saturé (et avec mon vieux TiG4, la connexion est vraiment pas stable).

Je dirais qu'au mieux ça dépanne mais on ne peut compter dessus.
Ceci dit, payer 30&#8364;, voir plus, par mois pour le 3G ... je ne suis pas accro au web à ce point.


----------



## Frodon (7 Février 2010)

Perso j'attends de voir les offres opérateurs. J'espère que cela ne sera pas du niveau des offres clé 3G+ actuelles, mais inférieur, comme aux USA.

Puisque j'ai un iPhone, j'aimerai bien que les opérateurs puissent me proposer un forfait "iPhone+iPad", moins cher au total que si je prenais un forfait iPhone + un forfait iPad. Genre 15 Euros plus cher qu'un forfait iPhone normal. Là je penses que je me laisserais tenter.


----------



## F118I4 (7 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Perso j'attends de voir les offres opérateurs. J'espère que cela ne sera pas du niveau des offres clé 3G+ actuelles, mais inférieur, comme aux USA.
> 
> Puisque j'ai un iPhone, j'aimerai bien que les opérateurs puissent me proposer un forfait "iPhone+iPad", moins cher au total que si je prenais un forfait iPhone + un forfait iPad. Genre 15 Euros plus cher qu'un forfait iPhone normal. Là je penses que je me laisserais tenter.



Il faudrait pas non plus rêver... (pour les forfaits chez les opérateurs en France c' est alignement vers le haut et aucune concurrence)
Regardes le prix de l' option "Modem" sur le forfait iPhone tu auras surement le même prix pour l' iPad.
Tout cela s' arrangera en 2011 ou 2012 avec l' arrivé de Free.


----------



## MacSedik (7 Février 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Regardes le prix de *l' option "Modem" sur le forfait iPhone* tu auras surement le même prix pour l' iPad.



je pensais à ça justement, les prix sont vraiment prohibitifs (19,99 chez orange pour 256Mo je crois) tu rajoutes l'abonnement de 45-50 minimum... c'est bonbon à la fin du mois...


----------



## Tox (7 Février 2010)

En ce qui concerne l'alignement vers le haut, le prix des forfaits a une nouvelle raison de prendre l'ascenseur : engorgement grâce aux smartphones :rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (7 Février 2010)

effectivement ça c'est un vrai problème, on agit comme si il y'avait pas de frontières pour notre consommation en réseaux... vendre toujours plus d'iPhone, toujours plus de Smartphones, toujours plus de... mais bon ça se discute car d'un autre côté les réseaux sont vétustes pour certains opérateurs..

et justement il y'a un article d'iGeneration sur la saturation des réseaux...


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Février 2010)

Bah s'ils veulent faire des économies, qu'ils ne proposent qu'un seul début ADSL. ça coute moins cher de propose que du 30Mo (ou plus) que de proposer plusieurs palliés de débit.

Et l'argent économisé serait réinvestis dans le réseau télécom.


----------



## badboyprod (7 Février 2010)

J'imagine qu'on va pouvoir faire du tethering avec son téléphone 3G. Je vois bien une application pareil sur le store à la sortie de l'iPad.

Je viens d'avoir un iPod touch récemment et j'avoue que passé la découverte l'écran est un petit pour le surf et le jeu. J'attends avec impatience la sortie dans un mois et d'ici là peut être que l'OS 4 sera sorti avec quelques nouveautés!

Pour moi ça sera sûrement la version 32GB Wifi. A moins que les forfaits 3G ne soient pas prohibitifs.


----------



## Bjeko (7 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> je pensais à ça justement, les prix sont vraiment prohibitifs (19,99&#8364; chez orange pour 256Mo je crois) tu rajoutes l'abonnement de 45-50&#8364; minimum... c'est bonbon à la fin du mois...



Gloups 

Ici en Italie, j'ai un forfait 4G° + 400 min. (mobiles et fixes sur l'Europe) + 200 SMS pour 29&#8364;/mois... Tethering inclus !!!

C'est pour ça que je disais que finalement l'option 3G n'était pas indispensable pour l'iPad... je ne savais pas que les opérateurs français se gavaient à ce point et faisaient même payer le tethering !

...comme quoi la mafia n'est pas toujours la où on croit


----------



## Frodon (7 Février 2010)

@Bjeko  C'est surtout d'un commun accord entre les opérateurs et certains constructeurs comme Apple. Car avec beaucoup de téléphone 3G, tu peux faire du tethering sans prendre d'option supplémentaire.  Mais ils ont demande à Apple que cette fonctionnalité soit contraintes à leurs conditions sur l'iPhone. Ce qui fait que pour l'activer il faut que l'opérateur l'autorise et en France les opérateurs ont décide que cette fonctionnalité serait payante sur l'iPhone.

@Badboyprod  Tu peux toujours rêver, ce type d'application n'est pas autorisées sur l'AppStore, pour les raisons que j'ai explique dans mon précédent post.

La seule solution de partage sans payer sera surement le jailbreak de l'iPhone, comme actuellement en fait. Sinon, ça sera forcément payant (en France en tous cas), et probablement pas moins cher que le forfait 3G pour iPad.


----------



## Nicofieu (7 Février 2010)

au fait j'ai une question

est-ce que j'ai rêvé ca ou c'était une réalité que je n'ai pas bien compris

il me semble avoir lu quelque part qu'avec l'ipad, si on est déjà possesseur d'un iphone, il serait possible d'établir une liaison entre les 2 qui ferait de l'iPad un "telephone"

genre l'iphone est dans la veste dans la salle à manger et on est sur l'ipad dans le salon, quand l'iphone sonne, il y a moyen de décrocher et converser sur l'ipad et inversément de lancer un appel de l'ipad via le carnet et faire que l'iphone fasse le travail de téléphone

alors, rêve ou réalité ?


----------



## MacSedik (7 Février 2010)

Bjeko a dit:


> Gloups
> 
> Ici en Italie, j'ai un forfait 4G° + 400 min. (mobiles et fixes sur l'Europe) + 200 SMS pour 29/mois... Tethering inclus !!!
> ...comme quoi la mafia n'est pas toujours la où on croit



sur ce point je suis bien d'accord... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------




Nicofieu a dit:


> au fait j'ai une question
> 
> est-ce que j'ai rêvé ca ou c'était une réalité que je n'ai pas bien compris
> 
> ...



je ne sais pas mais je pense que c'est une bonne idée pour quelqu'un qui veut développer une appli de ce genre.


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:


> au fait j'ai une question
> 
> est-ce que j'ai rêvé ca ou c'était une réalité que je n'ai pas bien compris
> 
> ...



GROS REVE


----------



## Nicofieu (7 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> sur ce point je suis bien d'accord...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------
> 
> ...



ok et selon toi si un truc comme ca devait arriver, il faudrait d'office l'iPad 3G ou en wifi ca pourrait le faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> GROS REVE



c'est fort possible 

En même temps ca me parait réalisable quand je vois les interractions possibles entre les différents produits Apple

je reste chaque fois bluffé de controler à partir de mon iphone la musique qui est dans mon macbook via l'apple tv et que le son passe sans fil ou je veux grace a l'airport express

je n'y comprend rien mais ca marche


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

Non mais on ne te blâme pas hein, fumer deux trois joints le WE c'est permis, après tout la semaine à été dure :love:


----------



## Nicofieu (7 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Non mais on ne te blâme pas hein, fumer deux trois joints le WE c'est permis, après tout la semaine à été dure :love:



lol

en même temps suis certain qu'il y aura bien un illuminé pour faire une app pareille même pas 1 mois après la sortie de la machine 

je me souviens que je savais controler (téléphoner) mon Qtek avec mon PC via un soft il y a 3 ans donc j'imagine que ca doit etre relativement "simple" à faire


----------



## Frodon (7 Février 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:


> lol
> 
> en même temps suis certain qu'il y aura bien un illuminé pour faire une app pareille même pas 1 mois après la sortie de la machine
> 
> je me souviens que je savais controler (téléphoner) mon Qtek avec mon PC via un soft il y a 3 ans donc j'imagine que ca doit etre relativement "simple" à faire



A quoi bon? Aucunement besoin d'un iPhone pour pouvoir téléphoner avec un iPad.

Pour téléphoner avec un iPad il faut:

- Etre sous couverture d'un réseau WiFi (ou 3G pour le modèle 3G)
- Avoir une application de VoIP tel que Fring (supporte le SIP mais aussi Skype) ou Skype, qui sont déjà disponibles sur l'AppStore.

Et voilà!


----------



## Nicofieu (7 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> A quoi bon? Aucunement besoin d'un iPhone pour pouvoir téléphoner avec un iPad.
> 
> Pour téléphoner avec un iPad il faut:
> 
> ...



ouais moi je pourrais trouver un confort à etre dans mon canapé à la maison, le téléphone oublié quelque part et que lorsqu'il sonne, je doive pas chercher après...mais décrocher sur mon iPad 

mais tu as raison sur le principe skype etc sauf que moi c'est surtout pour les numéros de téléphone, skype c'est bien mais c'est quand même pas hyper pratique. En tous cas moi chaque fois que j'ai utilisé skype, c'était genre j'envoie un mail ou j'appelle et je dis : tiens connecte toi sur skype, je t'appelle et là je dis "a quoi bon ?"


----------



## Damze (7 Février 2010)

Téléphoner vu la taille de l'iPad, ça sera bon pour chez soi, et encore...
Moi franchement la tablette je ne lui trouve pas d'interêt important. J'aurais préférer une tablette à 250$, sans 3G et autre fonction gadget, mais avec laquelle on peut avoir ses livres, ses BD, et faire du traitement de texte simple, son agenda, à la rigueur ses mail en Wi-fi mais c'est tout.


----------



## Frodon (7 Février 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:


> ouais moi je pourrais trouver un confort à etre dans mon canapé à la maison, le téléphone oublié quelque part et que lorsqu'il sonne, je doive pas chercher après...mais décrocher sur mon iPad
> 
> mais tu as raison sur le principe skype etc sauf que moi c'est surtout pour les numéros de téléphone, skype c'est bien mais c'est quand même pas hyper pratique. En tous cas moi chaque fois que j'ai utilisé skype, c'était genre j'envoie un mail ou j'appelle et je dis : tiens connecte toi sur skype, je t'appelle et là je dis "a quoi bon ?"



Sinon, si tu es chez un FAI qui le propose (comme Free (et SFR?)), tu peux utiliser le service SIP de celui-ci avec Fring, ce qui te permet de téléphoner avec les tarifs de ton FAI ADSL (soit gratuit sur les fixes de nombreux pays, et payant sur les portables).


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

Par contre Skype pour la qualité de l'appel c'est pas top top je trouve...


----------



## Frodon (7 Février 2010)

Damze a dit:


> Téléphoner vu la taille de l'iPad, ça sera bon pour chez soi, et encore...
> Moi franchement la tablette je ne lui trouve pas d'interêt important. J'aurais préférer une tablette à 250$, sans 3G et autre fonction gadget, mais avec laquelle on peut avoir ses livres, ses BD, et faire du traitement de texte simple, son agenda, à la rigueur ses mail en Wi-fi mais c'est tout.



Etant donné qu'un Kindle 9,7" coute 499$ et il ne permet que de lire des livres et journaux sur un écran en 16 niveaux de gris.

Donc une tablette 9,7", quelque soit ses fonctionnalités, à 250$ (ce qui est le prix d'un Kindle 6"), c'est peu probable, où alors bonjour la qualité...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

M'en tape, ce que je veux, c'est pas un appareil couteau-suisse 

Pour faire tout cela un ordi suffit :rateau:

Par contre je ne fais pas de la pub pour le Sony PRS 900 qui pourtant me tente bien vu qu'après le Kindle c'est Sony qui vend le plus


----------



## Macuserman (7 Février 2010)

Avez vous écouté la discussion entre Mossberg, Carr et le type de TechCrunch ? 

Très instructif. Et juste aussi.


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avez vous écouté la discussion entre Mossberg, Carr et le type de TechCrunch ?
> 
> Très instructif. Et juste aussi.



J'imagine qu'ils font les louanges de l'iPad, vu tes commentaires


----------



## Macuserman (8 Février 2010)

Ohhh il est méchant le Monsieur.  Non. Pas du tout. Faut que tu arrêtes de toujours croire ça. Remets toi en question un peu. C'est pas parce que j'aime bien un produit que tout ce que je peux indiquer comme lien étant lié à ce produit ne ferait que l'encenser.   Je mets aussi des liens constructifs. C'est fou hein !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h40 ----------

Voilà la vidéo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysq7mmGaWoU  Si tu es nul en anglais tu pourrais effectivement croire qu'ils ne font que l'encenser.


----------



## MacSedik (8 Février 2010)

non mais généralement Mossberg et Pogue sont des pro-Apple et ont une audience assez large (WSJ et NYT) d'ailleurs Mossberg est un proche de Jobs... 
sinon merci pour la vidéo. il y'a un blog qui (en français) qui en parle aussi (parmi d'autres...)


----------



## badboyprod (8 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> @Bjeko  C'est surtout d'un commun accord entre les opérateurs et certains constructeurs comme Apple. Car avec beaucoup de téléphone 3G, tu peux faire du tethering sans prendre d'option supplémentaire.  Mais ils ont demande à Apple que cette fonctionnalité soit contraintes à leurs conditions sur l'iPhone. Ce qui fait que pour l'activer il faut que l'opérateur l'autorise et en France les opérateurs ont décide que cette fonctionnalité serait payante sur l'iPhone.
> 
> @Badboyprod  Tu peux toujours rêver, ce type d'application n'est pas autorisées sur l'AppStore, pour les raisons que j'ai explique dans mon précédent post.
> 
> La seule solution de partage sans payer sera surement le jailbreak de l'iPhone, comme actuellement en fait. Sinon, ça sera forcément payant (en France en tous cas), et probablement pas moins cher que le forfait 3G pour iPad.



He ben on jailbreakera l'iPad! ;-)

Sinon moi je verrais bien une application qui transforme l'iPad en tablette graphique pour l'iMac! Ca serait sympa!


----------



## MacSedik (8 Février 2010)

c'est l'un des objectifs annoncé par Apple pour cette tablette, c'est-à-dire le marché des artistes ou graphistes. d'ailleurs durant la keynote il y'a eu une démo de Brushes qui été pas mal... quoique c'est une appli pour amateurs, mais elle pourrait donner des idées au développeurs dans ce sens.


----------



## F118I4 (8 Février 2010)

Pour les personnes qui vont l' acheter, vous allez plus vous en servir comme Steve Jobs (démo) sur son canapé (dans la maison) ou plus comme un objet nomade (fac, travail etc)?


----------



## choumou (8 Février 2010)

Moi perso j'attends de voir, mais ce serais une utilisation canapé juste pour avoir internénette quand ma femme squatte l'iMac, ou peut-être plus suivant les applications qui sortiront dans le temps.


----------



## GrayStorm (8 Février 2010)

Les deux.
Pour surfer sans être devant un ordi (qui pourra en plus servir à voir des films au lieu d'être monopoliser pour le net), servir de réveil matin, de station de radio web, de cadre photo (avec la supposée qualité de son écran, ça doit le faire), etc ...
Et la saisie de notes en cours, trimballage de documents, etc.


----------



## badboyprod (8 Février 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Les deux.
> Pour surfer sans être devant un ordi (qui pourra en plus servir à voir des films au lieu d'être monopoliser pour le net), servir de réveil matin, de station de radio web, de cadre photo (avec la supposée qualité de son écran, ça doit le faire), etc ...
> Et la saisie de notes en cours, trimballage de documents, etc.



+ 1
Utilisation Canapé, plus train/avion (films), Musique (iPad dans le sac en mode Random), prise de note rapide sur le vif, présentation....


----------



## lmmm (8 Février 2010)

pareil que Choumou :c est avant tout pour surfer a la maison en wifi,quand ma femme squatte le imac,et un peu en vacances si je vais en loc avec une option wifi + fonction dvd portable pour le fiston ...
je sens pas trop la version 3g par rapport a la différence de prix,et ne me fais pas d illusion sur les forfaits ...


----------



## Macuserman (8 Février 2010)

Pareil. Canapé comme fac sûrement. 
Un plaisir en soi.


----------



## Nicofieu (9 Février 2010)

canapé, lit, wc 

avion, vacances, train


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Pour les personnes qui vont l' acheter, vous allez plus vous en servir comme Steve Jobs (démo) sur son canapé (dans la maison) ou plus comme un objet nomade (fac, travail etc)?



si je serais amené à l'acheter, je l'utiliserai plus à la Fac pour consulter mes mail, surfer en Wifi... le hic c'est que mon iPhone rempli cette tâche merveilleusement bien. et pour le long terme, l'utiliser à lire des magasines ou journaux en PDF, par ex. mais chez moi.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Oui. En avril je prends l'avion. Et ça serait effectivement un réel plaisir que de jouer ou mater un film la dessus !


----------



## Macbeth (10 Février 2010)

BOn pour ma part je ne sais pas trop. En réalité j'en vois bien l'usage pour un book portable avec un écran confortable déjà. Mattage de film dans les transports quand je suis en déplacement. Et il faut bien admettre que même si le Iphone permet de surfer sur le net, le confort d'utilisation, même s'il au delà de ce que proposer un téléphone, n'est pas non plus au top. Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est souvent à l'usage qu'on perçois les réelles qualités d'un objet. Je suppose que chacun d'entre vous à compris depuis un moment que la qualités d'un objet usuel ne dépend pas (uniquement) de ses spécifications techniques (je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas important, 'tention). C'est le principe même de l'ergonomie qui est partie intégrante de la notion de design. Apple a prouvé plus d'une fois qu'il était bien balaise dans le domaine du design. Souvent les gens pense au design comme a une chose un peu supperflue juste pour faire jolie. Sauf que si personne ne s'en occupait, nous aurions des objet quasiment inutilisables parce'-qu'inadaptés à notre usage. Bref, tout ça pour dire que j'aimerais bien l'avoir entre les mains cette babiolle, parce-que pour le surf sur net en nomade ça doit être le pied. 
En attendant pour mon usage, j'aurais plus besoin d'une tablette graphique cintiq que d'un ipad, donc ce n'est pas vraiment tout de suite que je vais débourser mes sous.


----------



## Philou1789 (10 Février 2010)

moi ce qui m'inquiéte c'est que le transfert de donnée ne se fasse que par itunes.
Je voudrais absolument avoir accès à mes ressources en réseau via AFP ou SMB.
Si elle ne permet pas cela alors franchement j'attendrais un googlePad car le surf au lit ou dans canape sans avoir à sortir le MBP me branche assez.


----------



## Frodon (10 Février 2010)

Philou1789 a dit:


> moi ce qui m'inquiéte c'est que le transfert de donnée ne se fasse que par itunes.
> Je voudrais absolument avoir accès à mes ressources en réseau via AFP ou SMB.
> Si elle ne permet pas cela alors franchement j'attendrais un googlePad car le surf au lit ou dans canape sans avoir à sortir le MBP me branche assez.



Bien sûr que tu pourras, on peut déjà le faire en WiFi ou Bluetooth avec de nombreuses applications tierces sur iPhone. Alors après c'est pas du samba, mais ça marche impec, et ça existe en compatible Mac et PC.


----------



## Philou1789 (10 Février 2010)

Ah oui ? Des applications tierces, Sur l'appstore, as tu une Appli à me recommander ?
Merci


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2010)

iSharing, AirSharing...


----------



## Philou1789 (10 Février 2010)

Par contre un peu déçu que le GPS ne soit dispo que sur la version 3G.
En espérant que si on ne mets pas de puce 3G, l'ipad ne fasse pas comme l'iphone a régulièrement placer une popup pour vous rappeler qu'il n'y a pas de puce.
Quand c'est fait exprès c'est lourd à la longue


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2010)

il y'aura pas de GPS je pense sur l'iPad. d'ailleurs je ne vois aucune utilité d'un GPS sur l'iPad (certes un GPS de 9" ça serait classe)...


----------



## Philou1789 (10 Février 2010)

le GPS assisté est mis dans les spécifications sur le site d'apple.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

D'ailleurs cette histoire de GPS m'intrigue.
Pourquoi que sur la 3G ?
La solution TomTom peut fonctionner sans data activée...
Pourquoi en priver les tablettes WiFi only ?


----------



## boodou (10 Février 2010)

ça va prendre de la place un GPS de 10 pouces dans la bagnole !


----------



## Philou1789 (10 Février 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai un peu les nerfs de devoir payer la version 3G pour disposer du GPS qui pour moi est maintenant la fonctionnalité à ne pas perdre.


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2010)

Ah Ok autant pour moi, effectivement il est disponible pour les modèles 3G+WiFi. dans ce cas, ça veut dire que la puce (3G MicroSim) est nécessaire pour le GPS...ça me parait logique (Wifi n'en bénéficiera pas du GPS).


----------



## Macuserman (10 Février 2010)

Pourquoi logique ? 
L'iPod Touch embarque le GPS. À ce que je sache, il n'a aucune puce 3G, dumoins, il n'est pas 3G...
Donc je trouve dommage qu'Apple fasse ça.


----------



## MacSedik (11 Février 2010)

y'a pas de GPS sur le touch. je parlais de logique dans le fait que la puce soit "nécessaire" pour le GPS, dans le cas de l'iPad... c'est la logique d'Apple.


----------



## kaos (11 Février 2010)

la nouveauté apple ... L'Ipad 

Dans deux mois il sort , dans 3 mois tu commences à y penser et dans 4 , il te le faut !!!

Merci APPLE


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourquoi logique ?
> L'iPod Touch embarque le GPS. À ce que je sache, il n'a aucune puce 3G, dumoins, il n'est pas 3G...
> Donc je trouve dommage qu'Apple fasse ça.



Pour te faire payer un forfait


----------



## Frodon (11 Février 2010)

Philou1789 a dit:


> Par contre un peu déçu que le GPS ne soit dispo que sur la version 3G.
> En espérant que si on ne mets pas de puce 3G, l'ipad ne fasse pas comme l'iphone a régulièrement placer une popup pour vous rappeler qu'il n'y a pas de puce.
> Quand c'est fait exprès c'est lourd à la longue



Je penses pas qu'il rale, c'est pas un téléphone. Et puis même sur l'iPhone, ca ne te le met qu'une fois.


----------



## Philou1789 (11 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Je penses pas qu'il rale, c'est pas un téléphone. Et puis même sur l'iPhone, ca ne te le met qu'une fois.


je peux t'assurer que sur mon iPhone EDGE il te saoul toute les 5 min avec le popup 'pas de SIM'


----------



## fredintosh (11 Février 2010)

Pas chez moi, j'ai un iPhone EDGE dont j'ai enlevé la carte SIM, et cela ne l'empêche pas ses applis de fonctionner correctement, sans aucun pop-up intempestif.
Ceci dit, cet iPhone-là ne sort pas de chez moi, je suis toujours à portée d'un réseau Wi-Fi, donc ceci explique peut-être cela.


----------



## MacSedik (11 Février 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Pour te faire payer un forfait



voilà faut bien vendre l'iPad aux Opérateurs! 
le coup de la MicroSim n'a aucune justification technique à part empêcher entre autre les abonnés forfaits iPhone d'utiliser leur Sim, et passer à la caisse.


----------



## AppleInside (11 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'ailleurs cette histoire de GPS m'intrigue.
> Pourquoi que sur la 3G ?
> La solution TomTom peut fonctionner sans data activée...
> Pourquoi en priver les tablettes WiFi only ?



Je ne pense pas que la puce GPS soit absente de la version "Wifi only", sur les specs il est indiqué que le A-GPS n'est présent que sur la version "3G + Wifi", ce qui est normal vu que l'assistance se fait par réseau cellulaire. Il n'est par contre pas indiqué que la puce GPS est absente de la version de base. Wait and see donc...


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2010)

AppleInside a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que la puce GPS soit absente de la version "Wifi only", sur les specs il est indiqué que le A-GPS n'est présent que sur la version "3G + Wifi", ce qui est normal vu que l'assistance se fait par réseau cellulaire. Il n'est par contre pas indiqué que la puce GPS est absente de la version de base. Wait and see donc...



La puce 3G et GPS peut-être la même aussi ...


----------



## AppleInside (11 Février 2010)

Certe .
Tout ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il n'est pas écris noir sur blanc qu'il ny aura pas de puce GPS pour la version de base.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Février 2010)

kaos a dit:


> la nouveauté apple ... L'Ipad
> 
> Dans deux mois il sort , dans 3 mois tu commences à y penser et dans 4 , il te le faut !!!
> 
> Merci APPLE



  
Pourquoi pas !
  
Pour faire quoi !


----------



## fredintosh (11 Février 2010)

AppleInside a dit:


> Certe .
> Tout ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il n'est pas écris noir sur blanc qu'il ny aura pas de puce GPS pour la version de base.



Si ça te fait plaisir d'y croire... :sleep:
Ça me semble pourtant assez clairement expliqué sur les caractéristiques techniques (et par Steve Jobs himself à la keynote) que le modèle Wi-Fi only sera dépourvu de GPS, qu'il soit "assisté" ou pas.


----------



## AppleInside (11 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si ça te fait plaisir d'y croire... :sleep:
> Ça me semble pourtant assez clairement expliqué sur les caractéristiques techniques (et par Steve Jobs himself à la keynote) que le modèle Wi-Fi only sera dépourvu de GPS, qu'il soit "assisté" ou pas.



Oui l'espoir fait vivre ...
Je compte acheter un iPad (le moins cher), mais qu'il y ai ou pas de GPS à l'intérieur m'importe peu, j'ai un iPhone


----------



## shenrone (11 Février 2010)

Punaise si Apple ne met pas à jour son MBA rapidement je vais finir par acheter la REV A de l'Ipad:rose:


----------



## Macuserman (11 Février 2010)

Même qu'elle est très bien la RevA. Non mais !


----------



## jro44 (11 Février 2010)

Moi je crois que je vais attendre un peu ... Un jeune homme *Pranav MISTRY* est en train de développé un truc assez hallucinant, regardez vous même *ici* 


Quand ce sera complètement au point, j'ai bien l'impression que ça devrait faire un malheur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Disons que le manque de WebCam , de lecteur de carte intégré et d'usb est assez gênant .


----------



## jro44 (11 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Disons que le manque de WebCam , de lecteur de carte intégré et d'usb est assez gênant .



Si tu as besoin de tout ça ... Moi, un outil comme l'iPad ne me servirait qu'à aller sur internet en vacances, regarder des _flims_, des photos ou des trucs comme ça, donc pas de problème


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Je dis simplement que ça gène , après , je n'ai pas testé le produit donc je ne critique pas comme certains journalistes ou bloggeurs (qui se le croient , en tout cas) de seconde zone .

Par contre , si tu as toujours ton eMac sous tiger , passe sous leopard , c'est le minimum pour l'iPad .


----------



## Frodon (11 Février 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> Si ça te fait plaisir d'y croire... :sleep:
> Ça me semble pourtant assez clairement expliqué sur les caractéristiques techniques (et par Steve Jobs himself à la keynote) que le modèle Wi-Fi only sera dépourvu de GPS, qu'il soit "assisté" ou pas.



En effet, par contre, il sera tout à fait possible d'utiliser les capacité de localisation du WiFi, comme sur un iPod Touch.

Pas de GPS, ne veut pas dire pas de capacité de géolocalisation, le WiFi offre cette possibilité. L'inconvénient est qu'il faut avoir des réseaux WiFi à porté. Donc ca n'est vraiment exploitable que en ville...

En même temps, un iPhone c'est quand même plus pratique pour s'en servir de GPS . Je me voit mal avec un iPad dans la voiture pour faire GPS, un peu grand...


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> y'a pas de GPS sur le touch. je parlais de logique dans le fait que la puce soit "nécessaire" pour le GPS, dans le cas de l'iPad... c'est la logique d'Apple.



Ca me rappelle un appel au support d'une dame qui était sur que l'alimentation de son ordi contenait un système de surveillance ...


----------



## MacSedik (11 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ca me rappelle un appel au support d'une dame qui était sur que l'alimentation de son ordi contenait un système de surveillance ...



il faut de tout pour faire un monde


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2010)

Bientôt avec LOPPSI, peut-être ...


----------



## Macuserman (11 Février 2010)

Sur le Touch on peut avoir le GPS. Il embarque Maps aussi d'ailleurs.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Sur le Touch on peut avoir le GPS. Il embarque Maps aussi d'ailleurs.



Triangulation wifi ou le gps du dock TomTom... Mais pas de built-in


----------



## USB09 (12 Février 2010)

Non. Ppur les DVD, tu prends Handbrake (avec VLC) qui te font un film directement dans iTune. Et hop dans la boite en vacance. Pour faire des conversion dans l'esprit Apple (simple), tu te sert de Evom, simple, rapide et efficace. Regarde sur macupdate. Voilou.


----------



## kaos (12 Février 2010)

Avec un jailbreak sur IPhone, on peut utiliser son téléphone comme modem (pdaNet ) un truc comme ça ! 
Il serait alors possible de brancher l'ipad à l'iphone pour utiliser la 3g  . Cela demanderait aussi le chargeur allume cigare dans la voiture etc .. :mouais:

Je serait curieux de voir le nombre de personne qui vont acheter l'ipad mais n'ayant pas d'IPhone tiens .


----------



## Macuserman (12 Février 2010)

On peut faire un sondage ! 
Pour que l'iPad se serve d'une connexion 3G il faudrait qu'elle en soit elle même équipée. Ou qu'elle dispose d'un dispositif compatible. 
Autrement dit. Pas sur que cela fonctionne sur le modèle WiFi...


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

kaos a dit:


> Avec un jailbreak sur IPhone, on peut utiliser son téléphone comme modem (pdaNet ) un truc comme ça !
> Il serait alors possible de brancher l'ipad à l'iphone pour utiliser la 3g  . Cela demanderait aussi le chargeur allume cigare dans la voiture etc .. :mouais:
> 
> Je serait curieux de voir le nombre de personne qui vont acheter l'ipad mais n'ayant pas d'IPhone tiens .



exact! j'ai essayé PDANet entre mon MBP et l'iPhone (même si c'est pas folichon, ça quitte des fois la connexion). ça serait intéressant de voir ce genre de soft effectivement entre l'iPhone et l'iPad . Jaikuspot le permet aussi (c'est payant, mais y'a une version light) entre un iPhone par exemple et l'iPod Touch.


----------



## kaos (12 Février 2010)

Entre iPhone et IPod Touch ..  délire ! 

Si sondage devait y avoir , voir aussi le nombre d'acheteurs comptant jailbreaker , la nouvelle machine apple doit prendre un bon coup de fouet avec un Jailbreak quand même et là pour le coup , les custom's et autres Multitâches doivent être plus sympa que sur un IPhone 
" je pense au fond d'écran vidéo " qui doivent avoir un tout autre rendu sur une tablette Apple


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

kaos a dit:


> Entre iPhone et IPod Touch ..  délire !



héhé ça s'appelle des Geeks


----------



## Frodon (12 Février 2010)

jro44 a dit:


> Moi je crois que je vais attendre un peu ... Un jeune homme *Pranav MISTRY* est en train de développé un truc assez hallucinant, regardez vous même *ici*
> 
> 
> Quand ce sera complètement au point, j'ai bien l'impression que ça devrait faire un malheur



Bah tu vas attendre longtemps, car c'est de la recherche pur. Ca n'est pas destiné à être mis en application avant un certain nombre d'années (et encore, vu l'usage, ca sera pas une tablette (on pose pas des objets sur une tablette), mais plutôt une table basse de salon moderne).


----------



## kaos (12 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iaKehq6qsdY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iaKehq6qsdY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (12 Février 2010)

Reste que c'est quand même purement génial&#8230;


----------



## Nicosun (13 Février 2010)

Salut je viens de finir une semaine de foire expo et j'ai eu quelques minutes de réflexion sur mes prospections. 

L'iPad changerait il quelques chose ?

La réponse est oui mais.
En effet je me suis rendu compte que j'aurais pu me déplacer avec tous mes catalogues et tout mes prix plus facilement et faire les mails de confirmations juste après l'entretien en incluant les PDF des produits demandés. Mais aussi faire mes rapports journalier en fin de journée. 

Par contre il reste le problème de la prise de note, en position assise avec l'habitude cela doit pouvoir le faire mais debout cela semble impossible.

Avant l'annonce de l'iPad je voulais prendre un net book pour ce genre d'utilisation purement nomade. Globalement je cherchais un appareil qui se positionne entre mon iMac et mon iPhone, l'iPad fera pratiquement l'affaire mais il restera toujours le bloc note et le stylo.

Concernant l'utilisation à la maison et en vacances cela représente un plus non négligeable au vue des commentaires précédant, mais j'espère une app style inkwell  qui fonctionnerait en prenant compte l'expérience d'écriture de l'utilisateur et donc qui s'améliore au fur et à mesure de l'utilisation.

Je vais donc essuyer les plâtres de la V1 32Go de l'iPad


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Salut je viens de finir une semaine de foire expo et j'ai eu quelques minutes de réflexion sur mes prospections.
> 
> L'iPad changerait il quelques chose ?
> 
> ...



Ahhh, le modèle 32Go, excellent choix ! 

Dites, j'aurais une question: acheter iPad en Angleterre c'est faisable ou va-t-il y avoir des soucis de format ou je-ne-sais-quoi-d'autre.


----------



## kaos (13 Février 2010)

Bien vue ! car avec les tablettes , plus de soucis de clavier azerty ou qwerty non ?


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

kaos a dit:


> Bien vue ! car avec les tablettes , plus de soucis de clavier azerty ou qwerty non ?



C'est pour moi la question là ?


----------



## mandrak134 (13 Février 2010)

Pour décharger les photos :
Apple a sorti des connecteurs pour cela : il faut que tu retournes sur http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/specs/ 
en bas de page

Moi je souhaiterai pouvoir l'utiliser dans le monde industriel pour faire de la gestion d'affaire (plannings, budgets...) alors j'espère que l'on va pouvoir se connecter aux réseaux internes des industries, que l'on va pouvoir utiliser des fichiers existants pour des applications à developper et que l'on pourra tout synchroniser via iTunes (exemple mise à jour de fichiers...)


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Je vois pas le rapport ! Haaaaaaaa ! 

En revanche, les adaptateurs secteur n'ont pas les mêmes formes&#8230;
Je devrais donc passer par un adaptateur français si je la prends là bas ?!
Le change &#8364;-£ sera-t-il favorable&#8230;?


----------



## mandrak134 (13 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je vois pas le rapport ! Haaaaaaaa !
> 
> En revanche, les adaptateurs secteur n'ont pas les mêmes formes&#8230;
> Je devrais donc passer par un adaptateur français si je la prends là bas ?!
> Le change &#8364;-£ sera-t-il favorable&#8230;?


Je répondais à un autre message mais je n'ai pas coché la case : citer le message dans la réponse, désolé.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

OK, d'accord !
Si tu pouvais zyeuter chez moi !


----------



## MacSedik (13 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je vois pas le rapport ! Haaaaaaaa !
> 
> En revanche, les adaptateurs secteur n'ont pas les mêmes formes
> Je devrais donc passer par un adaptateur français si je la prends là bas ?!
> Le change -£ sera-t-il favorable?



Oui le change s'il reste comme ça, tu va l'acheter (pour faire simple) moins cher en G-B, mais bon tu va gagner dans les 70  avec les cours actuels. 
Oui l'adaptateur secteur de sa majesté n'est pas les même qu'ici, tu as des adaptateurs Mâle (Eng)>femelle (FRA) tu peut les trouver en vente sur internet ou les acheter là bas en Angleterre. Ou soit acheter un Adaptateur secteur Français, tout simplement.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Bah 70&#8364; c'est déjà ça de pris ! 
Bon, je vais y songer sérieusement. Je vais voir ce que je peux faire !
Mais peut on imaginer que les prix en &#8364; soit ceux en £ ?
Tout ce qui est format de vidéo, je crois que ça ne change pas, tant mieux.

Par ailleurs je crois que je vais pas souvent l'utiliser comme "poste fixe". Au pire je reste avec un adaptateur !
Merci du tuyau en tous cas. 
Malgré ces fortes spéculations (les traders sont moins bons j'en suis sûr), ce serait une bonne opportunité alors ?


----------



## jro44 (13 Février 2010)

kaos a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iaKehq6qsdY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iaKehq6qsdY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Pffff, c'est nul ... Mickael avait déjà mis en oeuvre le *iTrotoire* il y a 25 ans :love::love::love:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x8GrY5LC1hg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x8GrY5LC1hg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

C'est Michael si jamais tu te posais la question (j'espère qu'on parle du même&#8230;Disons: Billie Jean).
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà acheté un Mac au R-U ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Février 2010)

Je ne savais pas qu'au Resto-U ils servaient des Mac maintenant...


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Ils se servent peut être de Mac&#8230; Va savoir. Tu aurais une réponse autrement formulée que celle-ci ? 
Une plus "accurate" !


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà acheté un Mac au R-U ?



Ben non, pourquoi faire ? c'est incongru comme idée...


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben non, pourquoi faire ? c'est incongru comme idée...



Modulo 2&#960; ?
Non, mais c'était pour savoir si ça valait peut être le coup.
Je sais qu'il faut attendre les prix, mais bon


----------



## Nicofieu (13 Février 2010)

Au fait, pensez vous que l'iPad sera autonome pour fonctionner avec Airtunes ou à la manière de l'iPhone il ne sera qu'une passerelle à utiliser avec Remote via iTunes ouvert sur une autre machine.

J'aimerais qu'il soit autonome, pouvoir le charger de musique et lancer la musique sur l'iPad vers une borne airport express sans fil


----------



## Macuserman (13 Février 2010)

Puisqu'iPad se comportera comme un iPhone, ou presque, je pencherais vers un comportement similaire&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Février 2010)

Ne faites pas confiance aux dires de Macuserman, il ne dit que des bétises.... 

:rateau:


----------



## macaddicted (14 Février 2010)

on a beau dire .... mais qu'en est il des 350.000.000 de facebook users qui ont un besoin viscéral de flash pour jouer à leurs jeux ? 

c'est une bonne part de marché laissée aux slate pc, non ? :bebe:


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Vive le PC...


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Bah pour 400 millions de personnes, on peut estimer à quoi ? Même pas 0,125% de possesseurs de Tablet PC. Ça fait déjà très peu.
Et s'ils sont pas contents, yen l'AppStore !


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

Oui mais l'argument du grand gourou c'est de pouvoir utiliser Facebook en mode x2 (wahouuuu). donc taper dans la niche des toxico de Facebook (qui représentent 400 Millions de personnes sur 1,5 Milliard d'internautes!!!!) est tout a fait compréhensible.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

J'ai pas dit le contraire remarque ! 
Mais bon, les jeux depuis l'applications Facebook étant déjà très peu&#8230;accessibles, je pense pas qu'ils en voudront à Apple pour ça.

Et puis bon, les jeux Facebook, on peut en retrouver la plupart sur l'AppStore !


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais bon, les jeux depuis l'applications Facebook étant déjà très peu&#8230;accessibles, je pense pas qu'ils en voudront à Apple pour ça.
> 
> Et puis bon, les jeux Facebook, on peut en retrouver la plupart sur l'AppStore !



c'est sûr de ce côté là c'est vrai que ça peut faire ch*** certains . 
déjà que je trouvais pathétique qu'Apple fasse une démo de Facebook lors de la Keynote... mais bon je ne vais pas parler de ça ce n'est pas le sujet .


----------



## Nicofieu (14 Février 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pensez vous que l'iPad sera autonome pour fonctionner avec Airtunes ou à la manière de l'iPhone il ne sera qu'une passerelle à utiliser avec Remote via iTunes ouvert sur une autre machine.
> 
> J'aimerais qu'il soit autonome, pouvoir le charger de musique et lancer la musique sur l'iPad vers une borne airport express sans fil






Macuserman a dit:


> Puisqu'iPad se comportera comme un iPhone, ou presque, je pencherais vers un comportement similaire




J'espère que tu te trompes car franchement, si cette fonction n'est pas possible, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir un espèce d'iTunes sur l'iPad, cette machine n'étant pas vraiment un baladeur mp3 mais plutot une machine domestique, ce serait dommage de ne pas avoir intégré cette option.

C'est d'ailleurs étonnant, je n'ai pas encore vu de video de démo de l'iPad en lecture audio, je sais même pas si ca ressemble à iTunes ou au mode iPod (même si j'ai vu un bouton iPod)


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Disons qu'à part les captures d'écran de iPad en mode iPod, on a rien d'autre à vrai dire&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Février 2010)

Ensemble des abruti-saurus ploucs qui hantent ce sujet de taffioles fashion a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'à part les captures d'écran de iPad en mode iPod, on a rien d'autre à vrai dire&#8230;


C'est bien la raison valable pour laquelle vous devriez une bonne fois pour toute la fermer


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Sindanárië mon héros :rose:


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Allez ailleurs si ça vous plaît pas&#8230;
On a bien le droit de parler, sans savoir&#8230;
À ce que je sache, on fait pas foirer une économie mondiale nous.

On parle d'un truc qui nous intéresse. Point Barre.
Ça plaît, ça plaît pas, c'est kif-kif.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Février 2010)

Le droit de parler sans savoir...   Le meilleur moyen pour être les coulés de l'économie mondiale oui... le meilleur facteur de la débilité ambiante...


Retourne essuyer ta morve et vas te faire changer tes couches... tu empestes


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Oui, voilà, c'est bien&#8230; 
Parler pour rien dire, c'est notre droit, tu l'uses aussi à ce que je vois ! 

Ce sujet a une vocation: savoir qui va l'acheter.
Ensuite, libre à nous de discuter des raisons de l'achat.
On a pas demandé à ce que des personnes qui sont contre l'idée viennent fouiller la dedans juste pour se défouler.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Février 2010)

Mais vous êtes qui madame ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Ah Ok autant pour moi, effectivement il est disponible pour les modèles 3G+WiFi. dans ce cas, ça veut dire que la puce (3G MicroSim) est nécessaire pour le GPS...ça me parait logique (Wifi n'en bénéficiera pas du GPS).



Le modèle non 3G pourrait-il profiter tout de même d'un partage de connexion 3G Autrement dit, se connecter par mon iPhone sur un réseau 3G ?


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le modèle non 3G pourrait-il profiter tout de même d'un partage de connexion 3G Autrement dit, se connecter par mon iPhone sur un réseau 3G ?


quelle intelligence...


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le modèle non 3G pourrait-il profiter tout de même d'un partage de connexion 3G Autrement dit, se connecter par mon iPhone sur un réseau 3G ?



Le modèle WiFi peut se connecter sur ton iPhone mais le seul moyen de le faire c'est le Jailbreak. je m'explique, il existe des app comme PDANet ou Joikuspot, qui permettent de connecter un iPod touch (par exemple) ou un Ordi sur le réseau 3G d'un iPhone .


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Oui, mais le jailbreak j'y viendrais si il le faudra.
Mais le modèle WiFi pourrait-il profiter d'un accès 3G sans être équipé de la 3G ?
Il se comporterait comme un Mac alors ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, mais le jailbreak j'y viendrais si il le faudra.
> Mais le modèle WiFi pourrait-il profiter d'un accès 3G sans être équipé de la 3G ?
> Il se comporterait comme un Mac alors ?



Ton iPhone n'est tjrs pas jailbreaké ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

C'est de la rhétorique en sachant que je n'aime pas forcément ça ou c'est une blagounette du soir ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Au choix, c'est toi qu voit :love:
Ah c'est de la rhétorique alors, si je peux t'emmerder


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Au choix, c'est toi qu voit :love:
> Ah c'est de la réthorique alors, si je peux t'emmerder



Choix fait, mais anonyme ! 
Donc pour en revenir à ma question ?


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

non le modèle WiFi, ne peut pas profiter d'un réseau GSM 3G  ce n'est pas le même type de réseau. Oui l'iPad WiFi se comportera en gros comme un iPod touch de 10"... et le modèle 3G+WiFi, comme un iPhone mais sans la fonction téléphone...


----------



## kaos (14 Février 2010)

Mais ça va pas du tout ça Macuserman  ,  jailbreak vite bonhomme , c'est une seconde vie pour ton iphone et on peut être sur que ce sera la même claque sur l'ipad .


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> non le modèle WiFi, ne peut pas profiter d'un réseau GSM 3G  ce n'est pas le même type de réseau. Oui l'iPad WiFi se comportera en gros comme un iPod touch de 10"... et le modèle 3G+WiFi, comme un iPhone mais sans la fonction téléphone...



OK, ça je sais, mais mon MacBook Pro est capable de se connecter au réseau 3G de mon iPhone, si besoin est, sans être équipé de puce 3G. Quelle différence alors ?

Kaos: nianiania !


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

Comment ? tu utilises un câble USB non? réseau Ad Hoc? par bluetooth?   

Oui le Jailbreak, pour faire simple, a de bons côtés .


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Comment ? tu utilises un câble USB non? réseau Ad Hoc?
> 
> Oui le Jailbreak, pour faire simple, a de bons côtés .



Que des bons côtés j'ajouterai...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Oui , l'iPhone avec jailbreak et sans , c'est le jour et la nuit .


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

AD HOC, mais seulement en cas de nécessité&#8230;
Pourquoi pas sur iPad alors ?

Bah je suis soumis à un JB partiel&#8230;
Mon bootrom étant de la semaine 45.
Et la dernière fois que j'ai voulu essayé, àa a tout fait foiré !
Écran blanc, obligé de redémarrer, deux restaurations successives ! Le bordel, je vous dit pas !


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

tu utilises un soft en particulier pour créer un réseau sur l'iPhone? 
bah si tu peut connecter ton Mac sur ton réseau 3G iPhone, ça sera possible sur l'iPad. il suffit juste connecter ton iPad sur le réseau iPhone dans le menu WiFi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> quelle intelligence...



Pourquoi tu parles de chose que tu ignores?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Oui, donc en fait ça serait possible de faire partager ma connexion 3G de l'iPhone avec l'iPad quand je n'ai aucun réseau WiFi ?!


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

Oui tu connecteras l'iPad au réseau crée sur l'iPhone tout comme tu y connectes ton MBP.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> bah oui tu connectera l'iPad au réseau crée sur l'iPhone tout comme tu y connectes ton MBP!



Ahahahah, j'adore !
Niquel ça si ça fonctionnait réellement. Mais j'ai bon espoir.
Je vais voir si je vais pas transformer mon iPhone comme modem, sans payer SFR pour ça


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je vais voir si je vais pas transformer mon iPhone comme modem, sans payer SFR pour ça



----> Jailbreak :love:


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ----> Jailbreak :love:



Oui, c'était le message interne ! 
Reste que je n'aime pas le jailbreak, mais je me limiterai à certains usages peut être alors


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, c'était le message interne !
> Reste que je n'aime pas le jailbreak, mais je me limiterai à certains usages peut être alors



Genre j'aime le chocolat mais j'en prendrai juste un carré... Ouais ouais, si tu veux, mais la chanson on la connait tous ici


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Non, mais après je trouverai pas forcément d'intérêts si iPhone OS 4.0 me donne ce que je veux.
Mais j'irai en parler ailleurs ! 

Les prix en dollars vont-ils rester les mêmes en &#8364; d'après vous ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Les prix en dollars vont-ils rester les mêmes en &#8364; d'après vous ?



Je le crains, hélas...


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je le crains, hélas...



Et en livres sterling ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Et en livres sterling ?



That's a good question dude !


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Donc ça n'est pas sûr à 100% pour le gain sur les tarifs&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Au choix, c'est toi qu voit :love:
> Ah c'est de la rhétorique alors, si je peux t'emmerder



Forcement, là il risque de frôler le kernel panic si tu fais appel à son intellect...


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Avez vous pensé aux applications dans la domotiques ?!
Ça serait un excellent poste de contrôle !


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Février 2010)

Bah déjà y a pleins d'Apps permettant de piloter un Mac tel un iMac 27 relié à un Home Cinema *rêve*


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avez vous pensé aux applications dans la domotiques ?!
> Ça serait un excellent poste de contrôle !



en tout cas c'est une plateforme idéale pour créer plein d'applications dans ce sens. Reste que les développeurs s'y attellent et fissa!


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

Oui, ça serait vraiment génial.
Une application pour fermer les stores, ouvrir le portail, modifier la température&#8230;

Quelles sont les Apps permettant de piloter l'iMac 27", ça m'intéresse&#8230;!?


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Février 2010)

Bah j'avoue n'avoir testé que Remote pour iTunes mais je sais qu'il y a VLC Remote et j'ai entendu parler d'applications Logitech, entre autre, pour diriger les Macs. 

Donc pour utiliser un iMac comme home cinema, ça peut être sympa.


----------



## melaure (15 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avez vous pensé aux applications dans la domotiques ?!
> Ça serait un excellent poste de contrôle !



oui !


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

on peut conduire une bagnole avec un iPhone, et des p'tits frenchies ont développé une application pour piloter un hélico miniature avec un iPhone (le lien).


----------



## Macuserman (15 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> oui !



+1 ! Héhé ! 

Bon, bah conduire avec iPad c'est simple. Tu glisses ton doigt vers l'avant; elle avance. Vers l'arrière, elle recule. Tu dessines une espèce de Z couché, elle change les rapports. Tu la fais pivoter à gauche, la voiture va tourne à gauche. Pivot vers la droite, elle part vers la droite.

There's an App for that


----------



## shenrone (17 Février 2010)

C'est assez drôle de vois que lors de la conférence sur les mobiles qui se tient actuellement, 24 acteurs majeur du monde du GSM s'allient pour contrer Apple et son App store...

Bien sur tout ça pour croquer le gros gâteau représenter par un potentiel de 3 milliard de clients.

Visé en premier l'Iphone/ Ipod touch et derrière le déjà très décrié Ipad, qui malgré un accueil plutôt froid aiguise l'appétit des opérateurs (orange en tête qui souhaiterais obtenir l'exclusivité de sa diffusion, pour le modèle 3G) ...


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> C'est assez drôle de vois que lors de la conférence sur les mobiles qui se tient actuellement, 24 acteurs majeur du monde du GSM s'allient pour contrer Apple et son App store...
> 
> Bien sur tout ça pour croquer le gros gâteau représenter par un potentiel de 3 milliard de clients.
> 
> Visé en premier l'Iphone/ Ipod touch et derrière le déjà très décrié Ipad, qui malgré un accueil plutôt froid aiguise l'appétit des opérateurs (orange en tête qui souhaiterais obtenir l'exclusivité de sa diffusion, pour le modèle 3G) ...



*C'est assez drôle de vois que lors de la conférence sur les mobiles qui se tient actuellement, 24 acteurs majeur du monde du GSM s'allient pour contrer Apple et son App store...*  en l'absence d'Apple


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Enfin décrié, c'est un grand mot&#8230;


----------



## Nicosun (17 Février 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> *C'est assez drôle de vois que lors de la conférence sur les mobiles qui se tient actuellement, 24 acteurs majeur du monde du GSM s'allient pour contrer Apple et son App store...*  en l'absence d'Apple



et en plus il y a Orange et AT&T du côté des opérateurs pour ce projet (partenaires d'Apple), bref je doute quand même d'une entente efficace entre tant d'entreprises surtout que Nokia n'est pas de la partie il me semble.


----------



## Macuserman (17 Février 2010)

Exactement&#8230;
Déjà que les Majors se tapent dessus quand il s'agit de sauver le disque, et qu'elles sont même pas 5&#8230;
Ici il s'agit de 24 "acteurs majeurs" qui veulent se mettre d'accord sur un système qui en est à ses débuts, ça va être une espèce de "Sommet de Copenhague des Applications Stores"&#8230; 

Ils vont accoucher d'une souris en déclarant:
"Bravo Apple, nous on est incapables de faire un truc comme ça&#8230;"


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ils vont accoucher d'une souris en déclarant:
> "Bravo Apple, nous on est incapables de faire un truc comme ça"



Ne pas vendre la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tué... 
Essaie de ne pas trop faire ressortir ton côté FanBoy au détriment de ton objectivité...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

C'est vrai ce qu'il dit , fanboy ou pas.


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

Rien a voir avec du fanboyisme. Pour moi, les 24 peuvent pas se mettre d'accord sur toute la ligne. Chacun va couloir une part du gateau. Et chacun une plus grosse que l'autre...
On verra, soit. 
Mais l'on s'éloigne un peu du sujet...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Pas forcement puisque l'AppStore a rapport avec l'iPad .

Et puis c'est mon sujet .

On remarque que 20% des votants vont l'acheter et que 30% y réfléchissent .

Je ne l'achèterai pas finalement car la difference de prix entre l'iPad et un MacBook me fait prendre un MacBook .


----------



## ederntal (18 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas si le lien a déjà posté ici, mais on peux voir une démo de l'application "tablette" du magazine Wired :

http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/02/the-wired-ipad-app-a-video-demonstration/

Elle est développée en collaboration avec Adobe et sa technologie AIR, et sera disponible sur l'iPad et sur les tablettes concurrentes l'été prochain. (J'espère que les performances de ces appli développés en AIR seront bonnes sur l'iPad)

On peux déjà voir les prémices de ce que sera la presse version numérique, on est encore loin du révolutionnaire, mais la navigation semble agréable !

Si on veux avoir des modules réellement surprenant, il va falloir que le succès soit au rendez-vous !
Il vont devoir développer des animations, des vidéos interactives... et cela est autrement plus long et coûteux qu'une simple mise en page papier !

J'ai peur qu'on se retrouve au final avec uniquement des publicités vraiment interactives (car les marques ont plus d'argent que les éditeurs de presse, et que cela peux être amortis sur plusieurs magazines et/ou plusieurs numéros !).


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne l'achèterai pas finalement car la difference de prix entre l'iPad et un MacBook me fait prendre un MacBook .



Il est évident que si l'intérêt d'iPad ne te concerne pas, il serait dommage de se priver d'un MacBook !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Le seul intérêt que je vois c'est l'autonomie.
Pour moi , elle est trop dépendante à iTunes ce qui est son véritable défaut.


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

En quoi est-ce un défaut ?
Tu voudrais que ça se passe comment ?

Ça peut être en sans fil, oui, mais toujours avec iTunes&#8230;
Et pour synchroniser musiques, applications et vidéos; je vois pas comment on pourrait faire sans.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Imagine : 

Tu pars en vacances.Tu veux faire un reset de ton iPad.Le reset ne se passe pas bien.Tu fais comment sans iTunes ? 

Tu veux brancher ta clé USB : Tu fais comment ? (je parle d'un autre defaut).

L'iPad a trop de compromis , à commencer par iTunes et le manque d'USB.

De plus , je suis certain que la rev.B sera bien meilleure car chez Apple , toutes les rev.A sont pas terribles (iMac récemment).

Ensuite , payer 400 pour un proco à 1 Ghz et repayer des applications , c'est pas très bien pensé (Les équivalents gratuits n'existent pas sur l'Apple Store).

Au final , un netbook est bien plus avantageux pour le même prix (N450 + G310M + GMA 3150 avec 2go de ram et 250go de HDD pour 400).


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

Sauf que Steve a raison: les netbooks, c'est vraiment cheap.
Tu veux souvent faire un reset de ton matos en vacances ? Ou par reset tu entends un "redémarrage" ?
L'USB et les solutions vont être apportées via le dock connecter de la machine. Patience.

Et repayer des applications&#8230; Bah les tiennes, c'est pas le cas, et après, tu es libre d'acheter du gratuit !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Un NetBook n'est pas forcement cheap , c'est faux.

Tu as d'excellentes machines avec une finition très bonne et pour pas cher.


----------



## Philou1789 (18 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un NetBook n'est pas forcement cheap , c'est faux.
> 
> Tu as d'excellentes machines avec une finition très bonne et pour pas cher.



Personnellement je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, j'en ai eu 2 : un eee pc et un wind!
Quel joie quand je les ai revendu !! ne me parlez plus de ces machines a piètre qualité.

Depuis j'ai investi dans un mbp 15.
On aime aussi Apple pour la qualité et la ces machine sont aux antipodes


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

Oui, enfin c'est sûr que de passer d'un EePC à un MBP 25", c'est différent, radicalement d'ailleurs ! 
Mais reste que sur l'essentiel: les netbook sont cheap, très cheap.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Les derniers eee pc ne sont pas cheap.
J'ai eu un dell mini 9 , c'est loin d'être une machine cheap : Finition très bonne et écran de qualité supérieure à un MacBook 2008.


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

Alors ça, je demande à voir. 
Ça tient probablement plus à un placebo qu'à une stricte vérité.
Le coût de l'écran ne doit pas vraiment être le même&#8230;
Après, la technologie faisant, peut être. Mais sur le coup&#8230; non.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Eh bien si : http://www.blogeee.net/2009/01/le-dell-inspiron-9-au-service-dun-photographe-pro/


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

OK, peut être. J'avance le pion suivant: ajustement du profil de calibrage de l'écran sur le Mac, et on en reparle.


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Février 2010)

mais il ne serait pas possible de prendre chez l'opérateur une nouvelle carte sim sur le même abonnement pour éviter de payer deux fois le forfait data ?   

bonne soirée !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, peut être. J'avance le pion suivant: ajustement du profil de calibrage de l'écran sur le Mac, et on en reparle.



C'est un photographe , il a du le faire.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est un photographe , il a du le faire.



Y'a des photographes aveugles.


----------



## Macuserman (18 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Y'a des photographes aveugles.



+1. 

@271ae (désolé, je me souviens plus de l'ordre).
Concernant les SIm et le modèle 3G, on ne sait encore rien de l'opérateur: sera-t-il unique ? Ou alors SFR et Bouygues vont ils la proposer également&#8230;?! 
En tout cas, il paraît improbable que tu aies à insérer une SIM dedans. Enfin si c'est prépayé, je ne sais pas trop comment ça va se passer.

Le mystère est entier.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Y'a des photographes aveugles.



A voir son site , il n'est pas aveugle : http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/index.asp

.

Il calibre ses écrans : http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-9320-9876-9881


----------



## bompi (18 Février 2010)

Vous êtes gentils mais ce n'est pas vraiment le fil pour discuter _netbooks_, calibrage et tout ça. Sinon ça va encore finir en guéguerre stérile ...


----------



## Moctezuma (18 Février 2010)

Non vu le manque de connectique, et par rapport au prix, j'ai un Eeepc qui fonctionne du tonner et sur lequel j'ai de bien meilleurs capacités que sur l' Ipad.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Février 2010)

Comme dit, ce n'est pas le sujet&#8230; Et c'est bien vite parlé, puisque tu n'as pas essayé iPad&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Vous êtes gentils mais ce n'est pas vraiment le fil pour discuter _netbooks_, calibrage et tout ça. Sinon ça va encore finir en guéguerre stérile ...



N'empêche. Chui curieux de savoir ce que va donner l'écran de cette tablette. 
Pas pour de la retouche mais pour pouvoir commencer à trier dans la boue...


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Février 2010)

Pas sur que l'on puisse calibrer, en tout cas pas plus que l'iPod Touch. A moins de jailbreaker évidemment ^^

Mais vu la grande qualité des écrans Apple, ça devrait être bon.


----------



## Nicofieu (19 Février 2010)

le bluetooth sera ad2p ? vous savez ?


----------



## Nicofieu (19 Février 2010)

je me répond : oui


----------



## Frodon (20 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> +1.
> 
> @271ae (désolé, je me souviens plus de l'ordre).
> Concernant les SIm et le modèle 3G, on ne sait encore rien de l'opérateur: sera-t-il unique ? Ou alors SFR et Bouygues vont ils la proposer également&#8230;?!
> ...



Non, pas du tout, on sait déjà beaucoup de chose:

- OUI il faudra insérer une SIM dedans, au format Micro-SIM
- L'iPad sera DEBLOQUE, donc forcément tous les opérateurs pourront proposer des offres (après est ce que tous le feront, nous verrons)
- Une Micro SIM, c'est electriquement compatible avec une SIM classique, la différence tiens dans la taille de la partie plastique de la SIM, qui est réduit à son plus strict minimum sur une Micro SIM.


----------



## Macuserman (20 Février 2010)

Bien, d'accord, je n'avais pas relevé le fait de la Micro-SIM, merci !


----------



## iZiDoR (20 Février 2010)

Donc si je découpe ma SIM, j'obtiens une micro-SIM ? c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Frodon (21 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Donc si je découpe ma SIM, j'obtiens une micro-SIM ? c'est bien ça ?



Oui, par contre il faut faire attention à garder le surplus, car il te faudra de nouveau l'avoir au format SIM classique pour l'utiliser à nouveau dans ton téléphone portable...


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Février 2010)

J'ai voté non, car je suis un vieux machin qui pense qu'un téléphone est fait pour téléphoner, un ordinateur pour ordonner, un iPod pour écouter de la musique et un livre pour lire...


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Février 2010)

Bah si on peut avoir des centaines de livres dans son sac, moi je suis pour!  

Mais attendons la Rev B ^^


----------



## muhyidin (21 Février 2010)

Salut

Je ne sais pas si la question a été posée mais on pourra bénéficier de notre abonnement mobile immilité sur l'iPad ou les opérateurs vont encore en profiter pour essayer de nous refourguer un énième abonnement après la clé 3G et les abos spécial iPhone ? Bon au pire y'a possibilité d'utiliser l'iPhone comme modem mais bon si c'est possible de le faire officiellement c'est toujours mieux.

Moi je vote oui je le prend dès qu'il sort surtout pour la lecture des magazines électroniques auxquels je suis abonné et pour tout mes pdf.


----------



## Frodon (21 Février 2010)

muhyidin a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je ne sais pas si la question a été posée mais on pourra bénéficier de notre abonnement mobile immilité sur l'iPad ou les opérateurs vont encore en profiter pour essayer de nous refourguer un énième abonnement après la clé 3G et les abos spécial iPhone ? Bon au pire y'a possibilité d'utiliser l'iPhone comme modem mais bon si c'est possible de le faire officiellement c'est toujours mieux.
> 
> Moi je vote oui je le prend dès qu'il sort surtout pour la lecture des magazines électroniques auxquels je suis abonné et pour tout mes pdf.



A moins de découper ta carte SIM pour la mettre au format Micro-SIM, et de t'amuser à passer ta SIM de ton iPad à ton téléphone sans arret, cela ne sera pas possible d'utiliser ton abonnement mobile classique... Du moins tant que Free n'arrive pas sur le marché, car je pense que les opérateurs mobiles classiques vont faire comme AT&T aux USA, et demander un surcout (comme ils l'ont toujours fait).


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> A moins de découper ta carte SIM pour la mettre au format Micro-SIM, et de t'amuser à passer ta SIM de ton iPad à ton téléphone sans arret, cela ne sera pas possible d'utiliser ton abonnement mobile classique... Du moins tant que Free n'arrive pas sur le marché, car je pense que les opérateurs mobiles classiques vont faire comme AT&T aux USA, et demander un surcout (comme ils l'ont toujours fait).



mais il me semble que c'est possible (en tout cas en suisse) d'avoir deux cartes SIM sur le même abonnement.


----------



## muhyidin (21 Février 2010)

Oui on peut avoir une Sim jumelle il me semble. Mais bon ça m'étonnerait que les opérateurs, connaissant leur voracité, n'essaient pas de trouver une nouvelle niche pour augmenter encore un peu plus leurs revenus


----------



## Frodon (21 Février 2010)

217ae1 a dit:


> mais il me semble que c'est possible (en tout cas en suisse) d'avoir deux cartes SIM sur le même abonnement.



Oui c'est possible, ça s'appelle les SIM jumelles, sauf que c'est réservé aux professionnels et ça coute 15 Euros/mois en plus pour chaque SIM additionnelle (en France).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Apple a été très malin avec ces micro-sim : Le client doit reprendre un abonnement auprès de l'opérateur.

C'est dommage puisque la plupart d'entre nous possèdent un abonnement internet illimité (bien qu'il ne le soit pas ).


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah si on peut avoir des centaines de livres dans son sac, moi je suis pour!


 
Ben oui mais en général, les livres on les lit un par un...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Pas faux et puis je préfère le contact papier , je n'arrive pas à lire sur un écran .


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Février 2010)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Ben oui mais en général, les livres on les lit un par un...



Quand je pars en vacance je tombe toujours à cours de livres, donc...


----------



## Cataclysmac (21 Février 2010)

Non.

Pas de webcam pour la visioconférence., pas de reconnaissance d'écriture en vue de s'en servir comme cahier ou bloc note numérique bref...non.


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas faux et puis je préfère le contact papier , je n'arrive pas à lire sur un écran .


 
Tout à fait d'accord avec toi... 



DarkMoineau a dit:


> Quand je pars en vacance je tombe toujours à cours de livres, donc...


 
Mais tu as toujours des vieux trucs, tu sais, les machins là, où on peut trouver des livres... Je crois qu'au siècle dernier on appelait çà des librairies...


----------



## nepa (21 Février 2010)

Je ne pense pas car avec un smartphone pour les mails et le surf occasionnel que je vais bientôt complété par  un mbp je n'en éprouve pas l'utilité et le budget ne suivra de toute façon pas ...


----------



## Dionysos-06 (21 Février 2010)

Voté, comme je le ferai bientôt dans la vie réelle


----------



## whisper33 (23 Février 2010)

Pas franchement innovatrice ... plutôt chère, et à la ramasse par rapport aux concurrents.. => www.zdnet.fr/blogs/entreprise-2-0/ipad-gpad-xpad-quelle-tablette-pour-les-entreprises-39713139.htm


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

Selon le site Mac4ever, Apple a sorti une mise à jour de son SDK 3.2 et vient de l'enlever aussi tôt... pourquoi? apparement cela est dû a des "traces" de camera dans l'application Photos (oh la boulette! ). bref de quoi alimenter les rumeurs et mettre en perspective une éventuelle V2, avec un appareil photo embarqué. 






ps: connaissant Apple un peu je me demande s'ils ont pas fait exprès pour ranimer le Buzz autour de l'iPad.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## F118I4 (24 Février 2010)

Sinon vous avez cette étude: http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/23...some-cannibalization-of-other-apple-products/


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

Tant que c'est pas en vente, il reste trop de points flous, mais bon vu qu'apparement on est tous des cons, on va en acheter à la pelle  :rateau:

J'y pense pour mon voyage au japon. C'est léger


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Tant que c'est pas en vente, il reste trop de points flous, mais bon vu qu'apparement on est tous des cons, on va en acheter à la pelle  :rateau:
> 
> J'y pense pour mon voyage au japon. C'est léger



Mais non , au Japon , c'est MacBook Pro .

Tu pourras impressioner les Japonaises .


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

On essuira peut être les premières tuiles, mais au moins on pourra faire "nananananère" aux autres ! 

A vrai dire, on aura peut être quelques surprises lors du lancement véritable.


----------



## looyl (24 Février 2010)

Mon coté geek me dit oui.

Maintenant, ayaant déjà un MB 13" alu j'en vois pas l'utilité. D'autant plus que ce n'est pas un outil indépendant, faut itunes... pour moi c un gros iphone... sans téléphone


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Février 2010)

L'Ipad ça peut être tentant... Mais entre un MBP et un Ipad le choix selon moi est vite fait, même s'ils n'ont à priori pas les mêmes fonctions... C'est entre un GSM et un portable... Tu sais pas le mettre dans ta poche, dans ton sac limite, mais c'est pas pratique... Donc à choisir je craquerais pour un Iphone avec un MBP


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

Non, c'est nul ce truc, en plus le nom du machin n&#8217;est pas très beau. !


----------



## scaryfan (24 Février 2010)

Perso, j'ai voté "NON"...
Mon MBP 13" me suffit amplement... évidemment, je ne peux pas téléphoner avec... :rateau:

Mais bon, j'ai un MBP, un Ipod et sans doute bientôt un iPhone... :rose:


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Non, c'est nul ce truc, en plus le nom du machin nest pas très beau. !



C'est sûr, et puis ça fait cher la patacul...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (24 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> :rateau:



Bonjour,

C'est les genre d'article j'adore.

1/ il dit que Google a présenté en quelques lignes des idées qui pourraient faire un jour un "gpad"

2/ il compare gpad et ipad

3/ et sans appel ... le produit qui peut être un jour existera écrase celui qui sort dans 1 mois.

Rassurez moi, chez zdnet ils n'ont pas de cartes de journalistes :rateau:

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Macuserman (24 Février 2010)

À mon avis c'était de la provoc' pure !


----------



## Dionysos-06 (24 Février 2010)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est les genre d'article j'adore.
> 
> ...



Ah ! Je ne m'étais pas rendu compte de l'ambiguïté de la comparaison :rose:

Maintenant j'ai compris


----------



## Frodon (24 Février 2010)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est les genre d'article j'adore.
> 
> ...



En même temps, je ne suis pas sûr que n'avoir que des applications Web client léger soit un avantage, d'autant que l'iPad est parfaitement capable de les faire tourner également (il y a un navgateur Web HTML5 sur l'iPad, même qu'il s'appelle Mobile Safari)...


----------



## Le docteur (24 Février 2010)

- Multitâche : on s'en fout sur ce genre de machines - application web : argument pour ne pas acheter en ce qui me concerne.  Bref! Comparer cette bouse avec l'iPad, faut vraiment être de parti-pris


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Février 2010)

Oui, je pense me procurer un iPad, mais probablement pas dans sa première version. La deuxième sera forcément meilleure et, d&#8217;ici là, le nombre d&#8217;applications spécifiquement développées pour ce support (et adaptées à son écran) se sera accru.

Je compte l&#8217;utiliser comme lecteur, pour des textes courts ou de courtes sessions de lecture. Pouvoir surfer en déplacement dans de bonnes conditions serait aussi intéressant. Au travail, j&#8217;utilise un MBP 17 pouces relié à un vidéoprojecteur : c&#8217;est pour le moins encombrant à trimballer... L&#8217;iPad le remplacera très bien dans ce rôle.

Je n&#8217;ai pas Microsoft Office, ni OpenOffice, et j&#8217;utilise donc iWork au quotidien : l&#8217;iPad à cet égard serait pour moi un complément idéal.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Ce que j'aime : Client lourd/client leger > Ok..


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

sur 400 votants, pratiquement 77% (76,75%) disent ne pas acheter l'iPad, immédiatement. je trouve que sur 400 certes c'est pas précis, mais bon on peut se faire une idée précise sur l'accueil du public. Pour résumer, Wait & See.


----------



## Dionysos-06 (24 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> sur 400 votants, pratiquement 77% (76,75%) disent ne pas acheter l'iPad, immédiatement. je trouve que sur 400 certes c'est pas précis, mais bon on peut se faire une idée précise sur l'accueil du public. Pour résumer, Wait & See.



C'est d'abord la stratégie dite "d'écrémage" que pratique Apple hors ordinateurs...


----------



## fredintosh (24 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> sur 400 votants, pratiquement 77% (76,75%) disent ne pas acheter l'iPad, immédiatement. je trouve que sur 400 certes c'est pas précis, mais bon on peut se faire une idée précise sur l'accueil du public. Pour résumer, Wait & See.



En extrapolant ce sondage, rien que sur la population des MacUsers, ça en ferait tout de même un quart qui comptent acheter la version 1 de l'iPad dès sa sortie.
Ça n'est pas si peu que ça, je trouve...

Et si l'on ajoute ensuite une proportion, même infime, de PC Users qui sont déjà habitués à l'univers Apple via l'iPod ou l'iPhone... Ça fait un paquet de monde.


----------



## J-Mac (24 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> sur 400 votants, pratiquement 77% (76,75%) disent ne pas acheter l'iPad, immédiatement. je trouve que sur 400 certes c'est pas précis, mais bon on peut se faire une idée précise sur l'accueil du public. Pour résumer, Wait & See.



On ne peut vraiment tirer aucune conclusion avec de tels chiffres. L'iPad ne vise pas en premier lieu les utilisateurs Mac, car comme pour l'iPod ou l'iPhone la majorité des utilisateurs seront sous Windows. Et là nous sommes en plus sur un forum, absolument pas représentatif de quoi que ce soit.


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

Oui c'est vrai les PC users je les ai "zappé"... alors qu'avec la couverture médiatique (JT, Presse...), je pense que chez ces derniers, l'intention d'achat de l'iPad doit être élevée (surtout comme l'a précisé fredintosh, il y'a du monde à la base). Et aussi deuxieme point, la stratégie d'Apple de tirer les prix vers le bas séduira beaucoup de personnes, au risque de cannibaliser un peu les ventes de Mac (les gens qui acheteront un iPad, mettrons une croix sur un futur achat de MBP ou d'un iMac).


----------



## Goldenboy (25 Février 2010)

personnellement oui je vais acheter l'Ipad car j'apprécierai son utilisation pour mon quotidien a mon domicile. Ma femme peut surfer sur l'imac, moi lire les news sur internet dans une autre pièces installer dans un fauteuil.

donc pour ma part  L'imac pour un usage quotidien familial

le macbook pro pour un usage professionnel

et l'ipad pour un usage détente familial

voila l'utilisation que j'en ferai de mon futur Ipad


----------



## J-Mac (25 Février 2010)

Plus que les livres, c'est vraiment le potentiel pour les magazines numériques avec contenu multimédia (vidéo, animation, son) qui me semble être intéressant sur l'iPad. 
Lorsqu'on voit de telles vidéos : http://vimeo.com/8217311 c'est tout à fait réalisable sur l'iPad, et c'est le genre de confort d'utilisation qu'un iPhone ou un NetBook ne peuvent pas offrir.


----------



## drfloyd (26 Février 2010)

Je viens de donner mon avis sur l'iPad sur mon blog :

http://www.geekopat.com/article-edito-pourquoi-l-ipad-sera-un-enorme-succes-45679187.html


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Février 2010)

"_Rendez-vous dans deux ans, soit pour confirmer mes dires, soit pour vous moquer ouvertement de moi en ressortant cet article _"

On peut commencer à se moquer maintenant ?


----------



## Bjeko (27 Février 2010)

drfloyd a dit:


> Je viens de donner mon avis sur l'iPad sur mon blog :
> 
> http://www.geekopat.com/article-edito-pourquoi-l-ipad-sera-un-enorme-succes-45679187.html



D'accord avec toi : l'iPad devrait rafler le marché du netbook, tant il est mieux adapté à cette fonction que la concurrence qui vient de prendre un sacré coup de vieux. Rien que ça, c'est déja pas mal...

Mais ce n'est pas le plus important selon moi : l'iPad (et les tablets en général) sera bientôt le seul support qui permettra d'utiliser des applications... qui n'existent pas aujourd'hui. Un exemple : la révolution du monde de l'édition, qui trépigne d'impatience et n'attend qu'un support pour pouvoir prendre son envol...

J'ai lu sur ce site une phrase de Tim Cook qui résume bien la situation : "avec l'iPad, Apple n'a pas créé une nouvelle technologie mais un nouveau mode d'utilisation". Ça n'a l'air de rien mais c'est le gros point fort de l'appareil, au milieu d'un monde informatique qui n'a pas changé dans sa forme physique depuis des années, durant lesquelles le public et ses besoins ont énormément évolués.

Les raisons objectives de succès ne manquent pas, après on peut toujours hypotiser un blocage du grand public mais je suis plutôt confiant.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Nous avons un premier élément de réponse concernant les prix. 
On annonce 395£ en Angleterre. Soit 440 environ. Alors, comment vous parait ce prix (on aura jamais ce prix mais on a un ordre de grandeur) ? 
Moi il me convient ! Si tout en reste la. De toutes manières je pense la prendre a Londres !


----------



## Frodon (27 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Nous avons un premier élément de réponse concernant les prix.
> On annonce 395£ en Angleterre. Soit 440&#8364; environ. Alors, comment vous parait ce prix (on aura jamais ce prix mais on a un ordre de grandeur) ?
> Moi il me convient ! Si tout en reste la. De toutes manières je pense la prendre a Londres !



A mon avis le prix en France sera soit 449 Euros, soit 499 Euros, par respect des habitudes généralement constaté sur les prix en France (toujours des prix à 1 Euros en dessous de la cinquantaine ou de la centaine au dessus).


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

449&#8364; serait sympa comme prix. Pourquoi pas oui.
J'aurais dit 499&#8364; mais 449&#8364; me semble sympa aussi&#8230;


----------



## Philou1789 (27 Février 2010)

Moi, j'ai fait une croix sur le débat, dès qu'elle ou il sort, je l'achète à la FNAC avec les bons de réduction du CE, ça fait -8%, c'est pas terrible mais c'est déjà ça.
C'est de l'Apple, on aime et voilà.
Et qu'après tout, Apple se revend toujours bien donc le risque est vraiment faible.

Au mieux, j'aime et c'est mon macbook pro qui va être un peu délaissé, au pire, je revends 

Par contre, je prendrais la moins chere car la 3G  STOP au forfait et de toute façon 16/32 ou 64 ne suffit pas pour se balader avec sa musique et ses photos, il faudra donc trier.

Bon maintenant, c'est pas le tout, faudrait peut être la sortir !


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Oui au pire tu peux toujours te rabattre sur une revente !
Quelle capacité penses tu prendre ?


----------



## bas200196 (27 Février 2010)

Pour cette hipothèse qui n'est pas très plausible, certaine personnes diront que cette tablette est n'est vraiment pas pratique mais disons :

A la maison, une famille, un papa, une maman et un enfant. Une iMac que le papa utilise pour travailler. Dans se cas la, une petite tablette vas très bie pour consulter ses e-mails surfer et la messagerie instantanée. 

De plus, l'intéractivitée de cette tablette pourrait etre intéressante pour des jeux éducatifs ou autre.

Je parle biensur de l'iPad.


----------



## Frodon (28 Février 2010)

Après tout dépend si on a un baladeur MP3 ou non, car perso je ne comptes pas mettre ma musique sur l'iPad, je trouve l'iPhone/iPod bien plus adapté à cet usage.

Donc dans mon cas ça sera:

- iPad pour les vidéos, photos et des applications iPads (avec probablement des documents (Pages/Number/Keynote/OmniGraffle...etc).
- iPhone pour la musique et applications iPhone.

Cela dit, afin d'être à l'aise, je pense que je prendrais quand même un iPad 64Go. En tout cas au minimum un 32Go.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2010)

Je viens de tomber là-dessus et perso, je vais l'acheter cet iPad. 

En tant que journaliste c'est un vrai plus; Léger, facile d'utilisation, rapide a mettre en route, bonne batterie, etc. Bref, tout ce qu'il faut pour écrire ses notes en conférence sans le bruit du clavier et avec une légèreté incroyable. Au final, moins de mal a l'épaule en fin de salon


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Tu viens de tomber sur le sujet ? Ahh bienvenu alors ! 
On fait quelques pronostics mais c'est sympa quand même ! 

Oui, là je comprends que ça puisse te servir !
Tu as une idée de la capacité nécessaire à une utilisation telle que celle-ci ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu viens de tomber sur le sujet ? Ahh bienvenu alors !
> On fait quelques pronostics mais c'est sympa quand même !
> 
> Oui, là je comprends que ça puisse te servir !
> Tu as une idée de la capacité nécessaire à une utilisation telle que celle-ci ?



Tu veux dire en mémoire ?

Si c'est ça, je pense prendre le modèle d'entrée de gamme pour deux raisons.

1 : Je compte surtout stocker du texte et quelques images, pas d'audio et quelques vidéos en fonction de la place restante, mais ça justes pour le fun en déplacement dans la chambre d'hôtel le soir 

2 : Apple va surement sortir un modèle amélioré peu de temps après (1 an a peu prêt) et la, je changerais pour celui-là 

Mon but étant surtout d'écrire mes articles et éventuellement trier mes photos.

Il me servira également de lecteur de BD (ce qui peut prendre beaucoup de place) avec Ave Comics et de lecteurs de PDF notamment pour les notices techniques, car c'est mieux d'avoir un manuel a coté de l'ordi au lieu de switcher en permanence entre le logiciel a apprendre et sa notice.

En gros, il va remplacer mon Newton en tant que lecteur et prise de note ce que l'iPhone n'avait pas fait.

Ensuite, le poids étant un avantage inconsidérable pour ce genre de machine a mes yeux.

Je me suis d'ailleurs fabriqué un iPad en papier pour juger de sa taille 

Et c'est très convenable.


----------



## MacSedik (28 Février 2010)

idem que le post précédent, je pense qu'Apple va sortir sûrement une version améliorée d'ici peu de temps(?). la prise de notes à la volée et lecture (au format reconnu ePub) ne prennent pas beaucoup de place. 16 Go aussi, pour avoir le choix de changer pour un iPad amélioré plus tard! (en plus les prix en Europe ne sont toujours pas communiqué par Apple, donc je suppose que ça sera à partir de 499 &#8364


----------



## Bones (28 Février 2010)

Pourquoi achetez  l'iPad ?
Déjà rien que le nom montre que Steve Jobs a voulu réitérer le succès de 2001 ( " l'iP*o*d " ).
L'idée ? Oui c'est originale ( encore que , le livre électronique a déjà été inventé ) mais le prix


----------



## Kerala (28 Février 2010)

Bones a dit:


> Pourquoi achetez  l'iPad ?
> Déjà rien que le nom montre que Steve Jobs a voulu réitérer le succès de 2001 ( " l'iP*o*d " ).
> L'idée ? Oui c'est originale ( encore que , le livre électronique a déjà été inventé ) mais le prix



Oui tu as raison de le signaler, c'est bien la première fois qu'un produit Mac à un tarif très agressifs par rapport à la concurrence. Le Kindle ne coûte par exemple que 10 $ de plus que l'iPad alors qu'il ne permet que de lire des livres et de l'autre côté on a pratiquement un véritable ordinateur.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Février 2010)

Bones a dit:


> Pourquoi achetez  l'iPad ?
> Déjà rien que le nom montre que Steve Jobs a voulu réitérer le succès de 2001 ( " l'iP*o*d " ).
> L'idée ? Oui c'est originale ( encore que , le livre électronique a déjà été inventé ) mais le prix



Il y a 762 posts avant le tien qui traitent du sujet...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Kerala a dit:


> Oui tu as raison de le signaler, c'est bien la première fois qu'un produit Mac à un tarif très agressifs par rapport à la concurrence. Le Kindle ne coûte par exemple que 10 $ de plus que l'iPad alors qu'il ne permet que de lire des livres et de l'autre côté on a pratiquement un véritable ordinateur.



Peut-être aura-t-il voulu dire l'inverse de ce que tu penses en signalant un prix très élevé
Dans ce cas il aurait tord ! 

@ Gwen:
D'accord, merci. Je te demande ça parce que je compte m'en servir plutôt beaucoup, bien que je ne sache pas si je prendrai les cours manuscrit ou directement sur iPad ou Mac.
Et mon utilisation serait, en fait, similaire à la tienne, enfin, à quelques choses près


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (28 Février 2010)

@Macuserman:
Prendre des cours avec un iPad me parait être une utopie. Met une feuille de papier à plat sur ton bureau, divise là en deux, et amuse toi à tapper avec tes doigts dessus pendant 2h à un rythme soutenu, sans ressentir de pression ni de retour de force dessous en contrepartie.
...

Moi honnêtement après 15min je piquerai une crise de nerf dans l'amphi et mon iPad tout neuf je te le balancerai à la tête du lectureur. 
Mais t'es peut être psychologiquement plus fort que moi


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Février 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> @Macuserman:
> Prendre des cours avec un iPad me parait être une utopie. Met une feuille de papier à plat sur ton bureau, divise là en deux, et amuse toi à tapper avec tes doigts dessus pendant 2h à un rythme soutenu, sans ressentir de pression ni de retour de force dessous en contrepartie.
> ...
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Ok, merci pour l'info ! 
Même avec un clavier qui va bien ?

Mais alors ça me ferait perdre pas mal de temps de tout balancer sur mon Mac pour ensuite le synchroniser avec iPad ! Ou alors je ne connais pas toutes les astuces !


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2010)

Je pense que la synchro avec le Mac sera d'une simplicité exemplaire.

Quant à taper pendant deux heures sur un clavier virtuel, ne me semble pas rédhibitoire. C'est un entrainement comme un autre et cela évitera aux copains d'avoir des Clics clics clic dans les oreilles 

Perso, cela me semble le produit idéal pour ce genre d'activité. Et puis, rien n'empêche d'avoir une feuille de papier d'un côté et l'iPad de l'autre afin de prendre des notes sur les deux.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Oui, je pense aussi. Mais imaginons que je prenne tout en manuscrit, ne perdrais-je pas énormément de temps à tout numériser ? Pour ensuite synchroniser avec iPad ?
Par ailleurs; combien peuvent peser environs 800 pages A4 remplies à 90% ? 
---> Poids (enfin, je devrais dire une masse) informatique, pas "physique" évidemment ! 

Qu'en penses tu toi, journaliste, tu dois pouvoir me conseiller, même bien me conseiller !


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2010)

Alors là, c'est le genre de question dont on auras la réponse le jour de la livraison de la machine, pas avant.

Pour ma part, mon activité m'oblige à avoir des textes "tapé" donc rien de manuscrit. Cela change beaucoup de choses


----------



## Frodon (28 Février 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> Met une feuille de papier à plat sur ton bureau, divise là en deux



Postulat erroné dès le départ.

Taille d'une feuille A4: 210mmx297mm
Taille de l'écran d'un iPad: 184,7mmx237,8mm (en supposant des bordures de 5cm environ, et c'est calculé large, car à mon avis elles seront moins larges en réalité)

Donc l'iPad est beaucoup plus grand qu'une feuille A4 divisée en deux...

De plus, un iPad peut être utilisé en mode paysage, et on a alors une largueur de clavier (virtuel) d'environ 237,8mm (23,78cm) en étant large sur la taille des bordures, soit très proche d'un clavier de MacBook (qui fait environ 28cm de large)...

Dans le pire des cas, tu peux utiliser le clavier Bluetooth Apple (si si, c'est compatible (cf site Apple), donc même pas besoin de racheter un clavier si tu as par exemple un iMac récent ou acheté le clavier Bluetooth comme accessoire à ton Mac) ou l'accessoire Dock + Clavier dédié, si vraiment tu n'arrives pas à te faire au clavier virtuel.

C'est pas comme si c'était pas possible d'utiliser un clavier physique. En plus, quel chance, le clavier Bluetooth Apple est super facile à transporter (encore plus petit qu'un iPad, et très fin!).

Cela dit, taper sur un clavier virtuel, quand on connait (avec un smartphone sans clavier physique par exemple), on sait qu'on s'y fait très vite. Je tapes sans soucis sur le clavier virtuel d'un iPhone ou d'un Android Phone, à deux doigt et à toute vitesse (et sans regarder en plus! Enfin pas plus que sur un clavier physique, soit très rarement). Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais compris l'argument de la sensation de retour physique, car perso je n'utilises pas ces sensation pour me repérer sur un clavier, je tape en regardant majoritairement l'écran, donc je vois le texte s'afficher au fur et à mesure, je sais donc si j'ai bien tapé ou non, et pour me repérer, c'est la mémoire de la position des touches sur un clavier Azerty (pour la France), dû à l'expérience de la frappe sur un clavier, que j'utilise (ce qui explique que je puisse taper en ne regardant les touches que très très rarement).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Il parle de la taille du clavier seul .


----------



## Frodon (28 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il parle de la taille du clavier seul .



Moi aussi! Le clavier virtuel utilisant toute la largeur de l'écran (cf iPhone ou photo d'écran d'iPad avec clavier virtuel visible).

Si tu veux les dimensions estimées du clavier virtuel d'un iPad en mode paysage, c'est:

- Largeur: 24cm
- Hauteur: 7cm

(En étant large)

Pour rappel, les dimensions d'un clavier Bluetooth Apple sont:

- Largeur: 27cm
- Hauteur: 8cm

Note: Pour le clavier physique, je n'ai pris que la hauteur en incluant les même touches, le clavier de l'iPad n'ayant pas les touches de fonctions et les caractères de ponctuation et chiffres affichés en même temps (il faut appuyer sur la touche ".?123" pour accéder à ces caractères).

Les touches sur l'iPad sont même aussi plus large que sur un clavier Apple physique, car il y a aussi moins de touche en largeur à la fois (puisqu'il faut appuyer sur la touche ".?123" pour accéder à la ponctuation).


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Ahhh&#8230; Je me disais aussi que ce n'était pas les bonnes dimensions ! 
Je suis d'accord sur la totalité de l'analyse, sauf sur les bordures larges de 5 cm (  ).

Maintenant je me dit qu'il serait possible de prendre les cours directement sur iPad comme sur n'importe quel autre ordi (du 13" par exemple) et que ça n'aurait pas tellement d'inconvénient si ce n'est la fatigue des yeux peut être plus rapide ! 

@ Gwen: OK, je comprends bien.
Mais un document de 800 pages, ça pèse combien environ ?


----------



## Frodon (28 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahhh&#8230; Je me disais aussi que ce n'était pas les bonnes dimensions !
> Je suis d'accord sur la totalité de l'analyse, sauf sur les bordures larges de 5 cm (  ).



Et tu as raison, apparemment les bordures sont larges de 1,5cm... Cela dit le simulateur semble un poil plus grand que la réalité, pour l'écran, et les bordures un poil plus petites.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Et tu as raison, apparemment les bordures sont larges de 1,5cm...



Oui, il me semblait avoir lu 1,7cm 
Mais c'était plus pour rire qu'autre chose ! 
Que penses tu d'une utilisation intra-amphi ?


----------



## Frodon (28 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, il me semblait avoir lu 1,7cm&#8230;
> Mais c'était plus pour rire qu'autre chose !
> Que penses tu d'une utilisation intra-amphi ?



Oui probablement. Mais je pense un peu plus finalement en regardant les image, 2,5 à 3cm ne m'étonnerait pas...

Pour la prise de note, le véritable soucis ne va pas être la taille du clavier, puisqu'en mode paysage elle est similaire à celle d'un clavier physique.

Non, le plus gros soucis, sera pour les caractères accentués, puisque, comme sur l'iPhone, ils s'obtiennent en appuyant longtemps sur le caractère non accentué (par exemple un 'é' s'obtient via un appuis long sur le "e").

Il faudra surement faire comme sur iPhone, c'est à dire espérer que l'outil de suggestion fasse bien son travaille et corrige les mots non accentué automatiquement. Mais il en laissera certainement trainer au passage (notamment les "à")... Et il faudra donc passer par une relecture attentive pour les rajouter. Car les taper au fur et à mesure, avec le système d'appuis long, c'est une bien trop grande perte de temps, et ça n'est pas envisageable.

Il est dommage qu'Apple ne mettre pas une rangé de touches (même un peu moins haute), pour les caractères accentués les plus utilisés, d'autant que les claviers sont localisés et donc le système sait que le clavier est en mode Français ou Espagnol ou autre...


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

Oki, quid de l'utilisation couplée à un clavier physique ?


----------



## Frodon (28 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oki, quid de l'utilisation couplée à un clavier physique ?



Bah de ce cas aucun problème. L'idéal étant en plus d'avoir l'accessoire pochette, pour orienté l'angle de vue, du moins si tu utilise le clavier Bluetooth, et non l'accessoire clavier.

Je préfère personnellement la combinaison iPad + pochette + clavier Bluetooth, car tu peux alors taper aussi bien en mode paysage que portrait. L'accessoire iPad Dock + clavier physique force l'usage en mode portrait, ce que je trouve dommage.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> @ Gwen: OK, je comprends bien.
> Mais un document de 800 pages, ça pèse combien environ ?



800 pages dans le logiciel Page cela représente moins de 4 Mo. Donc, cela reste très léger quand même.


----------



## Macuserman (28 Février 2010)

D'accord !
Merci Gwen ! 

Je vais tâcher de te donner mon opinion sur mon utilisation générale&#8230; 
Voilà, en fait, je n'ai pas tellement dit ce que j'allais en faire&#8230;

Personnellement je voyage pas mal, en famille ou personnellement (moi seul je veux dire).
Et j'avoue que dans l'avion, l'iPhone est sympa, mais jouer à Low Grave Race 2 sur un écran 3 fois plus grand, je dis pas non du tout !
Ensuite, les films, autant le dire, je n'en ai pas. Rien, nada. Soit j'ai des DVD soit je passe par du streaming.
Les photos ? Jamais vu l'intérêt de les avoir sur soi alors qu'on possède une bibliothèque web (me.com), donc ça c'est réglé aussi.
Les jeux, ça oui, je passe souvent le temps avec LGR2 ou Gnester, ou Topple2 ou Eliminatez Pro ou Battle Bears ou encore (ça suffit hein !) Babel Rising. Donc oui, une PSP en mieux ou presque, je dis pas non ! 
Les applications comme FaceBook, oui, LinkedIn, oui, Bloomberg etc&#8230;
Après, j'ai Stanza, et j'aime lire des livres comme ça dans le train (pour Paris ou Strasbourg par exemple). Mais les BD, ou les livres numériques, je ne suis pas encore converti totalement.

Enfin, la principale utilisation que je projette de faire, c'est pour les cours en amphi.
S'offrent à moi deux solutions, la première:
-Tout en manuscrit; iPad à la maison ?? (Quelle perte de temps ? Ça en vaut le coup ?).
-iPad en amphi + clavier (iMac 27" ne sert pas à rien&#8230 + feuille papier au càs où.
Mais tout en numérique ? Et si j'ai un souci de restauration un jour ?

Voilà ! 

Dites moi ce que vous en pensez. 

MacU.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

Protection pour l'iPad


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Protection pour l'iPad



En cas de fuites?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> En cas de fuites?



Pour éviter les problèmes avec les capteurs d'humidité.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Mars 2010)

Avez vous lu ça:

http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune...be-delayed-a-month-report/?source=yahoo_quote       ?

Je suis contre&#8230; !! J'espère que ça ne sera pas le cas !


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (1 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avez vous lu ça:
> 
> http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune...be-delayed-a-month-report/?source=yahoo_quote       ?
> 
> Je suis contre !! J'espère que ça ne sera pas le cas !



Ben aussi faudrait arrêter de dire que vous aller l'acheter, chez Apple ils paniquent à l'idée de ne pas en avoir assez 

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Avez vous lu ça:
> 
> http://brainstormtech.blogs.fortune...be-delayed-a-month-report/?source=yahoo_quote       ?
> 
> Je suis contre !! J'espère que ça ne sera pas le cas !



Pauv chou.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Mars 2010)

Merci de ton soutien ! 
Moi je dis: le 12 ils doivent en avoir !


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2010)

En plus ça réclame.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Mars 2010)

On a le droit non ? On leur achète leurs produits ! Non mais !


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> En plus ça réclame.


encore un gosse de riches qui doit se masturber dans les carrés hermès de sa tante...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> encore un gosse de riches qui doit se masturber dans les carrés hermès de sa tante...



Ah ça...



Macuserman a dit:


> On a le droit non ? On leur achète leurs produits ! Non mais !



On a le droit ouais. Enfin on se larroge, quand on a manifestement pas pris assez de pieds au cul


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ça...
> 
> 
> 
> On a le droit ouais. Enfin on se larroge, quand on a manifestement pas pris assez de pieds au cul


Sachant désormais tout ce que tu a fait avec l'Amok, j'ai eus peur de lire autre chose...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Sachant désormais tout ce que tu a fait avec l'Amok, j'ai eus peur de lire autre chose...



_Puisque je t&#8217;ai sous la main: c&#8217;est ok pour le gang-bang de samedi avec Mackie?_


----------



## Frodon (2 Mars 2010)

Pour revenir dans le sujet, aucune inquiétude à avoir sur la date de disponibilité, l'iPad sortira bien fin Mars comme prévu.

Source: Porte parole d'Apple via Wired


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

iPad ou pas on s'en fout...


----------



## Frodon (2 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> iPad ou pas on s'en fout...



C'est le sujet de ce fil, si tu t'en fout, tu va voir ailleurs, merci!


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

Non non, je suis bien ici...
_Frodon reste zen en cette belle matinée ensolleilée, respire..._


----------



## bompi (2 Mars 2010)

J'ai fait un peu de ménage. Veillez à ne pas polluer les fils inutilement. Merci


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (2 Mars 2010)

Donc pour reprendre remanier mon intervention que la censure locale considère comme "polluante", non je n'achèterai pas l'ipad. Je m'abstiendrai également de dire pourquoi. 
Une question cependant. Qui finance ce site à la gloire d'APPLE ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2010)

@ BOMPI : Pourquoi ne pas avoir supprimé les messages de WebO qui insulte presque MacUserman ?

@ Seb de la Réunion : Bonne question .


----------



## Paski.pne (2 Mars 2010)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:


> Donc pour reprendre remanier mon intervention que la censure locale considère comme "polluante", non je n'achèterai pas l'ipad. Je m'abstiendrai également de dire pourquoi.
> Une question cependant. Qui finance ce site à la gloire d'APPLE ?


Avant de t'exciter, tu devrais regarder les fils du forum "Réagissez". Tu y remarqueras que tes propos et ceux qui y répondaient ont été déplacés et forment désormais un nouveau fil. Donc pas de censure (et oui, c'est ça de parler sans savoir). bompi a juste essayé de maintenir ce fil dans le sujet et offert à ton propos (hors sujet dans ce fil) une nouvelle base pour s'épanouir.

Donc, on respire et on s'excuse auprès de bompi  et on arrête les conclusions à l'emporte pièce. Merci d'avance


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (2 Mars 2010)

1- Je ne m'excite pas. (Y a vraiment pas de quoi)
2- Pardon Bompi
3- Je repose ma question : qui finance ce site ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2010)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:


> 3- Je repose ma question : qui finance ce site ?



Qu'est-ce que ça a à voir avec l'iPad? Sinon tu fais une recherche, tu devrais avoir la réponse à ta question.


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (2 Mars 2010)

J'ai suivi ton conseil judicieux. Mais je n'ai rien trouvé. Je vais créer un  post car tu as raison cela n'a rien à voir avec l'ipad.


----------



## F118I4 (2 Mars 2010)

La fnac distribuera bien l' iPad: http://www.fnac.com/MacBook-iMac-iPad/iPad/shi146070/w-4

L' iPad trouvera surement preneur dans des familles mac (une famille qui possède déjà un mac) mais je doute dans les familles sous windows.
En plus on parle souvent du double emploi: iPhone + iPad, donc beaucoup garderont leurs iPad mini (iPhone).
Pour moi l' iPad n' est pas une machine a switch comme peut l' être l' iPhone.
L' iPhone a telle aura que certains sont carrément devenus Mac user et je doute que cela se reproduise avec l' iPad.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ BOMPI : Pourquoi ne pas avoir supprimé les messages de WebO qui insulte presque MacUserman ?


Si MacUserbidule voulait bien arrêter de vouloir avoir tout, tout de suite, il s'attirerait moins de "soucis"... 
Pis d'toute façon le P'titSuisse est modérateur et il a donc tous les droits...
Donc... Modo facho !... 

 

Ah, murde !...
J'viens d'polluer le fil !... :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ BOMPI : Pourquoi ne pas avoir supprimé les messages de WebO qui insulte presque MacUserman ?



Parceque Macuserman en redemande, et de quoi te mêles tu ? t'es sa mère ? non ? alors retournes t'essuyer les fesses ailleurs


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ BOMPI : Pourquoi ne pas avoir supprimé les messages de WebO qui insulte presque MacUserman ?



Si c&#8217;est que «presque» ça va, alors. Pas de quoi s&#8217;exciter. Circulez.


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mars 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Si c&#8217;est que «presque» ça va, alors. Pas de quoi s&#8217;exciter. Circulez.


ja, mein Hauptsturmführer


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2010)

Arrête, tu m&#8217;excites. :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mars 2010)

p'tain tu verrais, j'ai mis les bottes et tout


----------



## Macuserman (2 Mars 2010)

Merci Etienne, mais je ne me sens pas insulté, pas de souci ! 
Si on a plus le droit d'être chambré hein ! 

Oui, je veux tout, mais c'est le propre de l'homme quand même&#8230;! 

Merci pour le lien FNAC ! Si ils ont mis leur site au goût du jour, c'est qu'ils s'attendent à les recevoir d'ici quelques semaines, ce qui pourrait laisser penser que le report initial de l'iPad ne serait effectivement pas prévu (Cf point presse Apple&#8230.


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, je veux tout, mais c'est le propre de l'homme quand même!


Surtout du geek adolescent, consommateur incontinent !...


----------



## Macuserman (2 Mars 2010)

Bientôt majeur quand même ! 
Bah écoute, on peut pas m'en vouloir hein !


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mars 2010)

Les utilisateurs d'iPad mis en situation







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h01 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Bientôt majeur quand même !
> Bah écoute, on peut pas m'en vouloir hein !





			
				Macuserman a dit:
			
		

> Je vous souhaite la bienvenue sur mon site !
> Il ne faut pas men vouloir, ça nest quun début alors soyez sympa sur les critiques !
> Je suis actuellement en TS, à Mulhouse, je pars lannée prochaine en P1 (Médecine) à Besançon (si tout va bien), et ma foi, je nai pas grand chose à dire...
> 
> ...







Macuserman a dit:


> Bientôt majeur quand même !
> Bah écoute, on peut pas m'en vouloir hein !



:mouais: t'es sur qu'on peut te faire part de n'importe quelle remarque ? hein ?


----------



## big41 (2 Mars 2010)

J'y réfléchis, j'ai déjà iPhone et MBP, alors je ne sais pas, je verrais quand elle sera là et que l'on pourra la tripoter un peu


----------



## mayalou (2 Mars 2010)

Je ne l'acheterai pas. 

L'iPad est surtout beaucoup plus gros et plus lourd que l'iPhone, non? 
La plupart de ses capacités ne seront pas exploitées, allez vous réellement lire un livre avec?
autant acheter un réel livre si on ressent le besoin d'en lire un... l'écran fait mal aux yeux, alors si on se met même à lire nos livres là dessus...!!!!


----------



## Gwen (2 Mars 2010)

Si tu as déjà un MacBook, c'est sur que cela va faire doublon. Je suis dans le même cas, mais mon futur iPad remplacera à terme le MacBook qui lui restera au bureau et servira d'ordi d'appoint du coup.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2010)

Gwen : Va falloir nous faire un compte-rendu quand tu l'auras .
Je pense que si elle est vraiment interessante niveau autonomie , je pourrai la prendre même si un netbook est plus complet.


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

Les Echos Web d'aujourd'hui : http://www.lesechos.fr/info/hightec...nt-encore-sur-les-usages-futurs-de-l-ipad.htm



> _Les opérateurs télécoms ne subventionneront la tablette d'Apple que si elle est vendue avec un forfait mensuel. Mais la facture de l'utilisateur dépendra de son comportement : le téléchargement de contenus multimédias en 3G via les réseaux mobiles risque de s'avérer très coûteux. L'iPad sera plus économique en version Wi-Fi ._




Allez les Geeks, faîtes chauffer la CB..._ _


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Oui, vrai&#8230;
Maintenant je vais en profiter pour répondre à ça&#8230;

Les opérateurs commencent petit à petit à nous les briser sévère.
"Ohhhh ça va être coûteux, winnn wiinnnn". Bande de chineurs surtout oui. Ils s'ne foutent bien d'adresser des factures de plusieurs milliers d'euros aux consommateurs, mais quand il s'agit d'investir dans les infrastructures, là y a plus personne.

Si ils croient qu'ils vont nous dicter notre consommation, ils rêvent, et si ils vont faire payer le prix fort, je connais deux troi associations de défense du consommateur qui auront vite fait de faire monter ça au créneau.

Ils se prennent un peu pour Dieu ceux là.


----------



## Nicosun (3 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Les Echos Web d'aujourd'hui : http://www.lesechos.fr/info/hightec...nt-encore-sur-les-usages-futurs-de-l-ipad.htm
> 
> 
> Allez les Geeks, faîtes chauffer la CB..._ _



De toute façon seule la version Wifi m'intéresse.

On peut penser que le nouvel iPhone utilisera des micro-cartes comme l'iPad et que je pourrais jongler tranquillement entre les 2 ou pouvoir même les connecter ensemble directement, de toute façon pour moi cela reste du bonus.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> De toute façon seule la version Wifi m'intéresse.
> 
> On peut penser que le nouvel iPhone utilisera des micro-cartes comme l'iPad et que je pourrais jongler tranquillement entre les 2 ou pouvoir même les connecter ensemble directement, de toute façon pour moi cela reste du bonus.



Oui, pareil
En revanche je trouve honteux que les opérateurs ne se bougent pas plus que ça pour améliorer les réseaux !


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, pareil
> En revanche je trouve honteux que les opérateurs ne se bougent pas plus que ça pour améliorer les réseaux !


Tant que la thune rentre


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

C'est franchement honteux, parce que ça ne les dérange pas de monter des factures à plusieurs milliers d'euros aux clients, mais dès qu'il s'agit de leurs sous, ha il n'y a plus personne, bizarre&#8230;
J'espère que les sociétés défendant les consommateurs réagiront si les opérateurs jouent au plus con&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

Hello, je prends le fil en cours, je ne sais pas où vous en étiez... J'ai répondu oui d'emblée au sondage : il me semblait tellement évident que cette tablette était l'objet que j'attendais tant. Et puis et puis ? Je ne l'achèterai finalement pas, en tout cas pas sous cette version. Pourquoi ? 
Je m'attendais vraiment à un objet magique : une tablette sur laquelle on aurait pu écrire, par exemple, comme le modèle ultra-moderne de la tablette de cire des scribes égyptiens. C'était à cela que j'avais rêvé : un outil comme seul apple a su en faire, une machine qui serait l'équivalent de l'invention de l'imprimerie, mais numérique : capable de d'être une interface entre mon esprit et ma main. Mais non : cupertino a mis au point une machine très grand public. Un ipod touch géant, pas un ordinateur. Une machine à divertissement, pas un outil de travail. 
Comble du comble : je zyeute aujourd'hui sur ce que windows inventera comme tablette... 
Mais peut-être est-ce ignorance de ma part : dites-moi, j'ai bien compris : cet ipad, ce n'est pas vraiment un ordinateur, je ne pourrais pas, par exemple, m'en servir comme un outil haut de gamme à faire des fiches au moyen de logiciels perfectionnés, c'est bien ça ? 
Je garde donc mon mbp. Qui me détrompe ?


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Windows n'invente rien&#8230;
Microsoft peut en revanche, mais là, on est plus dans la création, mais dans l'innovation, détrompe toi !


----------



## ederntal (3 Mars 2010)

mayalou a dit:


> Je ne l'acheterai pas.
> 
> L'iPad est surtout beaucoup plus gros et plus lourd que l'iPhone, non?
> La plupart de ses capacités ne seront pas exploitées, allez vous réellement lire un livre avec?
> autant acheter un réel livre si on ressent le besoin d'en lire un... l'écran fait mal aux yeux, alors si on se met même à lire nos livres là dessus...!!!!



C'est clair que l'iPad n'est pas un bon outil si on ne veux que "lire des livres" avec...
L'écran fatiguera sans doute bien plus les yeux que le Kindle d'amazon (ou qu'un bon vieux livre en papier  )

Mais je ne pense pas que l'utilisation première de l'iPad uniquement sera la lecture de romans !
C'est vite oublier tout ce qu'il fait (sans doute très bien) à côté : surf, vidéo, musique, jeu, lecture de magazine (cf. les démo du magazine wired), iWork...

Il faut surtout voir tous les logiciels, dont on n'a pas encore connaissance, qui sortiront durant les prochaines années. C'est cela qui feront l'intérêt du produit !

Et pourquoi le comparer à un iPhone ?
Sa grande taille permettra de surfer facilement (exit le macbook), de regarder des films sans se casser les yeux, de jouer... Et aussi de travailler : présentation keynote (ouch! j'ai hâte), logiciels de création musical, pourquoi pas un éditeur Html-Css comme Coda...

Pour moi il y a 1 gros point noir :
- L'absence de gestion des disques dur externe... J'espère qu'ils accepteront une application tierce qui gère cela (une sorte de "Air Sharing" de l'usb) pour lire et copier des documents.

Je vais encore garder mon macbook air un moment... Mais si les applications de l'app store deviennent aussi intéressantes que ce que l'on voit actuellement sur l'iPhone, je ferai très certainement le pas !


----------



## Nicosun (3 Mars 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Mais peut-être est-ce ignorance de ma part : dites-moi, j'ai bien compris : cet ipad, ce n'est pas vraiment un ordinateur, je ne pourrais pas, par exemple, m'en servir comme un outil haut de gamme à faire des fiches au moyen de logiciels perfectionnés, c'est bien ça ?
> Je garde donc mon mbp. Qui me détrompe ?



Ben des fiches de cours par exemple tu aura page et le clavier virtuel, mais sans avoir un peu essayer on ne peut rien affirmer. 
Niveau logiciel je pense qu'il y aura presque tout assez rapidement, par contre cette histoire du stylet pour prendre des notes en station debout ou même assise, c'est pour moi le seul vrai manque surtout si le clavier virtuel n'est pas performant.


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Mais peut-être est-ce ignorance de ma part : dites-moi, j'ai bien compris : cet ipad, ce n'est pas vraiment un ordinateur,



Euh, ben si, c'est un ordinateur, tout comme pleins d'autres. Un ordinateur ne tourne pas forcément sous Windows, Mac OS ou Linux.



domdom1 a dit:


> je ne pourrait pas, par exemple, m'en servir comme un outil haut de gamme à faire des fiches au moyen de logiciels perfectionnés, c'est bien ça ?
> Je garde donc mon mbp. Qui me détrompe ?



Qu'entends-tu par haute de gamme ? Parce que pour faire des fiches sur un sujet donné, pas besoin de puissance considérable. Le traitement de texte intégré sera à mon avis largement suffisant et permettra de faire plein de belles choses que la plupart des gens ne font même pas sur leur ordinateur de bureau.

Entre un MBP et un iPad, il y a en effet un monde, mais cela dépendra de tes besoins. Moi, personnellement j'ai besoin de légèreté et de mobilité. Un MBP ne me le permet pas vraiment.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir, je me suis laissé dire que ce n'était pas un ordi le jour où j'ai compris que je ne pourrais pas installer de logiciels dessus, mais seulement des applications... Si j'avais pu y installer un logiciel comme Curio, par exemple, j'aurais dit oui probablement. Mais là... je me vois mal me contenter d'un evernote en guise de bloc-notes numérique. Et pourtant, l'idée est bien là : disposer d'une tablette comme on prend son cahier ou son carnet de notes, aussi facilement que ça. Mais un carnet de notes numérique sans "logistique", est-ce cela qu'on appelle un ordi ? Je ne le vois pas comme ça. Bon... ça reste tout de même un bel objet... mais déception... je ne le vois pas du tout remplacer mes cahiers... ça doit être l'absence de stylo : j'ai de la "pen"...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Tu as un clavier virtuel et physique, et en général, ça va plus vite que de tout écrire ! 
Après, la quantité des applications disponibles forme tout de même un beau panel de possibilités pour faire de l'iPad un MacBook Air tactile&#8230;


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Bonsoir, je me suis laissé dire que ce n'était pas un ordi le jour où j'ai compris que je ne pourrais pas installer de logiciels dessus, mais seulement des applications



Définition selon mon Antidote HD.

*Définition de logiciel*, nom masculin (aussi adjectif)

XXe
De logique + -al ; du latin logicus, logique.

&#9670;[INFORMATIQUE] Programme informatique constitué dune liste dinstructions lues et interprétées par un ordinateur et lui permettant dexécuter diverses tâches. Logiciel de comptabilité, de traitement de texte, de dessin, de jeux. Logiciel de communication. Logiciel multimédia.

*Définitions de application*, nom féminin

XIVe
De appliquer + -tion ; du latin appliquare, poser.

&#9670;[INFORMATIQUE] Utilisation précise dun programme. Applications dun système de gestion du matériel.
Programme écrit en vue dune utilisation précise, par opposition aux fichiers de documents, aux fichiers utilitaires. Application de comptabilité, de dessin. Lancer une application. Ouvrir un document dans une application. Fermer une application.

Il me semble bien que dans ce cas, cela soit des synonymes.

Dans tous les cas, tu peux installer tous les logiciels ou applications programmés pour l'appareil. Tout comme sur Mac dailleurs. 

_C'est surs que les Mac ne sont peut être pas des ordinateurs, car je ne peux pas y installer tous les logiciels que je souhaite, surtout ceux de Micro Application qui sont pourtant des logiciels fort réputés écrit par des professionnels de la profession et plébisciter par de grands journaux informatiques comme "réponse à tout micro". C'est fort dommage, il faudra que Apple pense un jour a sortir un vrai ordinateur._


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Tu as iWork dessus, et ça n'est pas une appli. Microsoft laisse entendre qu'Office pourrait être porté dessus aussi. Pas vraiment une appli non plus. Ça c'est pour si tu considères Appli différent de logiciel.

Après, franchement quand tu vois certaines applis professionelles, elles sont vraiment semblables à un logiciel&#8230;
Mais après tout, comme l'a dit Gwen, c'est synonyme.

Peut être considères tu l'app comme un logiciel "succinct" ! C'est pas juste dans ce cas&#8230; Il y a des apps vraiment excellentes&#8230;


----------



## MacSedik (3 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu as iWork dessus, et ça n'est pas une appli. Microsoft laisse entendre qu'Office pourrait être porté dessus aussi.



déjà qu'ils le fassent d'abord sur l'iPhone (donc ensuite sur l'iPad), ils en parlent depuis Mars 2009 . la *bêta* est prévu pour cette année, pas de date précise (du Microsoft tout craché ), donc je dirais lancement en 2020  (sans VBA! attention ).


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Reste qu'ils l'ont dit ! 
Et honnêtement Apple et M$ s'entendent mieux que l'on pourrait le croire&#8230;


----------



## MacSedik (3 Mars 2010)

pour contrer Google ? (suis mon regard ) Oui c'est sûr (Bing sur safari mobile, par defaut, c'est plausible).


----------



## Pouasson (4 Mars 2010)

Juste une chose qui m'interpelle à chaque fois ; nombre d'utilisateurs potentiels se disent "frustrés" du fait que l'on ne puisse pas écrire directement sur l'iPad (avec un stylet notamment) et que les écrits ne soient pas retranscrit en fichier Pages, par exemple. 

Alors, la reconnaissance d'écriture, j'veux bien. Mais là, si on assiste à une prouesse d'un point de vue technologique, autant pour du journalisme et de la prise de notes intensive, je ne trouve pas que ce soit un bon point. 

Je m'explique ; le ressenti peut être différent pour tout le monde, la chose dépendant finalement du niveau que l'on a avec ses doigts sur un clavier.   Je tape sur un clavier deux à trois fois plus vite que je n'écris (en sachant que sur papier c'est avec des abréviations, et sur clavier au complet). Si l'iPad offrait cette possibilité, ça resterait, pour moi, gadget, et je continuerais de toute façon de taper avec le clavier soit virtuel, soit réel. Pour faire un schéma, un dessin à main levée, là, je dis pas.  Mais pour les utilisations supposées évoquées jusqu'ici, je vois pas en quoi cette non-reconnaissance d'écriture serait un frein.

(Comme dit avant, bien entendu, si on tape à deux à l'heure, avec les deux index, ça pourrait être sympa pour les néophytes... )


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> (Comme dit avant, bien entendu, si on tape à deux à l'heure,* avec les deux index*, ça pourrait être sympa pour les *néophytes*... )


Ou pour les flics...


----------



## Gwen (4 Mars 2010)

Apple a la technologie. Elle était présente dans les newtons et fonctionnait parfaitement sur les derniers modèles. 

C'est en effet dommage si elle n'est pas incluse dans le système de l'iPad, cette technologie étant déjà dans Mac OS.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Il y a une reconnaissance de l'écriture dans iphone OS mais uniquement pour le chinois et le japonais. 

Perso je préfère aussi le clavier.


----------



## Macbeth (4 Mars 2010)

L'utilisation d'un stylet pour écrire serait intéressant dans le cas d'une prise de note en station debout. Autrement effectivement c'est carrément gadget et infiniment plus lent qu'un clavier. Je peux admettre une utilité ponctuelle spécifique toutefois.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (4 Mars 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> C'est clair que l'iPad n'est pas un bon outil si on ne veux que "lire des livres" avec...
> L'écran fatiguera sans doute bien plus les yeux que le Kindle d'amazon (ou qu'un bon vieux livre en papier  )
> 
> Mais je ne pense pas que l'utilisation première de l'iPad uniquement sera la lecture de romans !
> C'est vite oublier tout ce qu'il fait (sans doute très bien) à côté ....



Bonjour,

Ça ouvre beaucoup de perspectives (même s'il manque l'USB et la webcam )

http://www.igen.fr/ipad/ipad-demo-de-premiers-livres-tres-interactifs-10654#comments

En fait je vais l'acheter pour mon fils  et mettre quelques jeux dessus.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## shenrone (4 Mars 2010)

J'imagine qu'il n'y a toujours aucune date précise pour la sortie du modèle Wi fi chez nous?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

La démo est en effet très convaincante. Je reste toutefois sceptique sur une utilisation "bureautique" pure. Dans mon esprit, l'ipad devait me permettre de me constituer une espèce d'encyclopédie mobile sur laquelle j'aurais enregistré des fiches thématiques : l'ardoise effaçable de mon enfance (pour ceux et celles qui ont connu... ). Mais là, vu le nombre de go et l'impossibilité de brancher une clef de stockage, comment faire ? Ou alors je n'ai pas tout compris... Qui m'éclairera et me donnera envie d'acheter ?


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (4 Mars 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> ...
> 
> Dans mon esprit, l'ipad devait me permettre de me constituer une espèce d'encyclopédie mobile sur laquelle j'aurais enregistré des fiches thématiques : l'ardoise effaçable de mon enfance (pour ceux et celles qui ont connu... ). Mais là, vu le nombre de go et l'impossibilité de brancher une clef de stockage, comment faire ? ..... ?



Bonjour,

Tu veux une espèce d'encyclopédie qui pèse beaucoup plus qu'une vraie complète.

Voir la pièce jointe 24345




Si on évite le trop plein de films et de musique ça laisse de la place, surtout dans la bureautique.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Macuserman (4 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il n'y a toujours aucune date précise pour la sortie du modèle Wi fi chez nous?



On peut tabler sur fin mars, même si on l'annonce pour le 26
J'ai pensé à un truc. Pourquoi ne pas adopter justement une solution comme ePens Mobile pour transférer via Mac les notes que l'on aura prises ? Ça pourrait être une solution


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu veux une espèce d'encyclopédie qui pèse beaucoup plus qu'une vraie complète.
> Voir la pièce jointe 24345
> 
> Si on évite le trop plein de films et de musique ça laisse de la place, surtout dans la bureautique.



Tu as vu ? Ce n'est pas compatible avec l'ipad ! 
Bon, mon rêve, ce serait d'avoir un cahier numérique, pas une tablette. Mais là, je rêve... 
Pour l'encyclopédie, comme il n'est pas possible de sauvegarder aussi facilement qu'avec son ordi...


----------



## Gwen (4 Mars 2010)

Qu'n&#8217;entends-tu pas cailler ? Une tablette double qui s'ouvrirait comme une grosse GameBoy ?

Pour Universalis, je pense qu'une version iPad doit bien être en préparation


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Qu'nentends-tu pas cailler ? Une tablette double qui s'ouvrirait comme une grosse GameBoy ?



Je pense à ceci : http://www.competencemac.com/Microsoft-Courier-une-nouvelle-video_a898.html


----------



## bompi (4 Mars 2010)

Par cailler, je comprends qu'il fait frisquet. Ou que l'on parle de produit lacté, par exemple.


----------



## Nicosun (5 Mars 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Je pense à ceci : http://www.competencemac.com/Microsoft-Courier-une-nouvelle-video_a898.html



il suffit qu'Apple utilise un multitâche pour scinder l'écran en 2 et donc avoir 2 apps ouvertes, après avoir 2 écrans pour ça bof bof

Après j'aime bien ce concept au niveau de la prise de note stylet car tout le reste peu se faire avec le doigt, globalement sur l'iPad le côté prise de note dépendra du l'efficacité du clavier virtuel.

Par contre en prise de note je préfère un changement à la volée en format numérique, si elles doivent restées comme sur la vidéo au format manuscrit, c'est pas intéressant.


----------



## Kerala (5 Mars 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Je pense à ceci : http://www.competencemac.com/Microsoft-Courier-une-nouvelle-video_a898.html



Ceci est juste un concept qui sortira peut-être jamais !


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Scinder un écran iPad en deux reviendrait à avoir pour chaque application 1.5x l'écran de l'iPhone. Bof. Le multitâche je suis pas convaincu que ça soit essentiel...

Concernant le reste. Foxconn a confirmé que les quantités prévues seront au RDV.


----------



## F118I4 (5 Mars 2010)

C' est bon je viens de trouver le financement pour l' iPad (livreur de pizza lol la galère pour trouver la rue, le numéro ou la sonnette)
Day One pour moi


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> C' est bon je viens de trouver le financement pour l' iPad (livreur de pizza lol la galère pour trouver la rue, le numéro ou la sonnette)
> Day One pour moi



C'est quoi ces oignons sur ma pizza ?!... 
J'avais demandé sans !&#8230; :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est quoi ces oignons sur ma pizza ?!...
> J'avais demandé sans ! :modo:


 
Avec l'iPad, comme avec l'iPhone, il y a une application pour tout : une application pour commander ta pizza, une pour savoir combien de calorie dans une pizza - il y a même un bruiteur de bouche qui croque dans une pizza !

Pour les oignons, frotte ta pizza avec le dos de ton iPad, ils y resteront collés et tu pourras manger ta pizza sans.

Apple, c'est bien, mangez-en !


----------



## MacSedik (5 Mars 2010)

iPad dispo fin avril en France et en Navarre. les problèmes techniques supposés étaient peut-être exacts...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

Hello ! Bon, ça ne résout pas le problème du stockage : mettons que je me fasse une petite encyclopédie (des fiches et des fiches dans Pages). Bon. Et après ? Je sauvegarde où mes précieuses données ? Dans un cahier papier ? Sur des fiches bristol ? Où ?


----------



## Nicosun (5 Mars 2010)

Je présume que c'est bon mais je préfère quand même poser la question.

L'iPad au USA est bien le même que pour l'Europe ? (à part la prise électrique)

Merci, A+


----------



## MacSedik (5 Mars 2010)

dans la conception oui c'est le même iPad, comme t'as dit a part les prises...


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Hello ! Bon, ça ne résout pas le problème du stockage : mettons que je me fasse une petite encyclopédie (des fiches et des fiches dans Pages). Bon. Et après ? Je sauvegarde où mes précieuses données ? Dans un cahier papier ? Sur des fiches bristol ? Où ?



Je ne comprends pas le sens de ta question. Tu les sauvegardes ou tu veux. Soit dans ton ordinateur perso, sur un disque externe, sur mobile me, etc.







Sinon, il y a aussi l'option DTC


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Mars 2010)

Les apps de l'iPhone fonctionne sur l'iPad, ok, mais qu'en est-il 
de la résolution? Le SDK permet peut être d'y répondre...
L'agrandissement sera-t-il flagrant?


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Bah tu passes à un agrandissement à la taille e l'écran iPad, donc oui, assez visible ! 
De toutes manières, le nombre d'applications iPad sera à coup sûr un vecteur de remplacement des "agrandissements" simples des applis natives iPhone !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas le sens de ta question. Tu les sauvegardes ou tu veux. Soit dans ton ordinateur perso, sur un disque externe, sur mobile me, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, il y a aussi l'option DTC



Pardonne-moi : je ne dois pas être un champion de l'informatique... mais  j'avais cru comprendre qu'il n'y avait pas de possibilité de brancher  de clef usb sur le pad. Alors comment fait-on ? Par liaison wifi ? Bon,  je vais aller me documenter : finalement, il a l'air bien c't'appareil !


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Mars 2010)

En tant qu'ancien chevalier teutonique de la pomme, je puis te répondre: tu pourra brancher l'ipad sur n'importe quoi, du frigo à la centrale nucléaire en passant par une porsche 911 turbo ou un accélérateur de particule, mais tu devra pour cela acheter le saint adaptateur vendu par l'église de Cupertino.
Il en est de même pour la clef USB.
De plus, je rappelle que l'ipad contient sa propre unité de stockage...

Vade in pacem, pour la peine tu me réciteras trois Jobs et un Balmer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2010)

Il va falloir être un peu patient.


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> patient.




*Patient* n'est pas une entrée du dictionnaire *Geek Apple Spirit*,
veuillez entrer un autre mot dans le champ de recherche :modo:


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Pour une fois qu'on a une date, on va pas se plaindre ! 
Manque plus que l'info tarif&#8230; 

Mais effectivement on aura peut être une demande potentiellement plus forte que prévue&#8230;


----------



## F118I4 (5 Mars 2010)

Retard d' une semaine aux US à cause du logiciel et retard d' un mois pour les autres pays dont la France à cause de la prod, pas grave... (enfin j' ai quand même bien envie de l' acheter aux USA à cause du prix)
Par contre Steve aurait pas du se mouiller autant avec ces 30 jours après la keynote surtout que les imprévus arrivent souvent en matière de new technologie.


----------



## bompi (6 Mars 2010)

Flûte. Remplacement précipité ; je viens de racheter un iPhone (j'ai considéré divers téléphones mais bon, je n'ai pas pu me résoudre à prendre autre chose).

Je vais donc devoir attendre la V2 de l'iPad ... Donc oui-- et non++.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> Pardonne-moi : je ne dois pas être un champion de l'informatique... mais  j'avais cru comprendre qu'il n'y avait pas de possibilité de brancher  de clef usb sur le pad. Alors comment fait-on ? Par liaison wifi ? Bon,  je vais aller me documenter : finalement, il a l'air bien c't'appareil !



Sur ton ordinateur avec une synchro iTunes (comme pour les iPod Touch et iPhone).


----------



## Nicosun (6 Mars 2010)

C'est peut être rien mais en faisant un tour sur le store j'ai remarqué comme tout le monde je présume que sur l'accueil de l'iPad, il n'y avait pas la calculatrice, ni l'application sur la météo, ni celle sur les cours de bourse et non plus celle sur les alarmes. 

Se pourrait t'il qu'il est des sortes de widgets sur l'iPad ?


----------



## shenrone (6 Mars 2010)

Je suis un peu blase de la date de sortie européenne de l'Ipad!

Le MBA ne se renouvelant pas, je pensais me rabattre sur la tablette, mais la c'est dead


----------



## MacSedik (6 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour une fois qu'on a une date, on va pas se plaindre !
> Manque plus que l'info tarif&#8230;
> 
> Mais effectivement on aura peut être une demande potentiellement plus forte que prévue&#8230;




Il n y'a pas de date précise pour les autres pays... je viens de re-relire la news et il est dit précisément "en France, disponible fin avril", c'est assez flou comme date... 

le tarif, on va avoir droit au classique 1&#8364;=1$. il serait temps aussi qu'ils communiquent les prix, par ailleurs .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> je viens re-relire la news et il est dit précisément "en France, disponible fin avril", c'est assez flou comme date...



Ah ça, 7 jours d'incertitude, je comprends ta colère.


----------



## MacSedik (6 Mars 2010)

il faut dire aussi qu'on s'y attendait un peu, ce n'est pas la première fois qu'Apple retarde la sortie de ses produits. là ils reconnaîssent un retard dans la production mais sans l'avouer , Ce qui est bien c'est que ça permettera d'économiser , mais bon, quand il sera dispo on aura droit à 7 ou 10 jours de livraisons.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

On entend pas mal parler d'un prix de 459&#8364; ce qui serait une bonne nouvelle quand même.
Il me semble que c'était avec Frodon qu'on en avait parlé, donc ça va quand même ! 

Moi qui aurait voulu la prendre à Londres&#8230; Tant pis. 

En revanche, comment Apple a pu se débrouiller pour empêcher le partage de connexion 3G iPhone / iPad ?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> On entend pas mal parler d'un prix de 459&#8364; ce qui serait une bonne nouvelle quand même.
> Il me semble que c'était avec Frodon qu'on en avait parlé, donc ça va quand même !
> 
> Moi qui aurait voulu la prendre à Londres&#8230; Tant pis.
> ...


Ben il ne se débrouille pas.


----------



## F118I4 (6 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> En revanche, comment Apple a pu se débrouiller pour empêcher le partage de connexion 3G iPhone / iPad ?


Un peu plus: http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ays_no_tethering_between_ipad_and_iphone.html


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ces articles, qui remettent en question mon embryon d'envie de jailbreak ! 
C'est dommage quand même. 

Mais tant pis !


----------



## MacSedik (6 Mars 2010)

Bah surtout que ça va dissuader plus d'un à acheter l'iPad... mais je pense qu'avec un coup de Jailbreak c'est possible de faire du ad Hoc entre iPad et iPhone...


----------



## Philou1789 (6 Mars 2010)

juste une info, si l'on se fie au site consomac et que l'on prend la durée de vie moyenne d'une version d'iphone cela donne la prochaine révision de l'ipad à 12 mois, je trouve ça long.
D'un autre côté, pensez à une rev B quelques temps après pour disposer d'une webcam c'est peut être un peu réver tout debout !!

Zut alors !


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Je crois que c'est trop s'avancer que de penser ,alors que l'iPad V1 n'est même pas sortie, à la durée espaçant deux mises à jour consécutives.
Mises à jour matérielles évidemment...

Après, autant la caméra me semble quelque peu superflue, autant on peut logiquement estimer que la V2 en disposera&#8230;


----------



## iYogi (7 Mars 2010)

+1 pour l'achat, son ultra mobilité m'attire, son format, j'attendrais un peu pour voir les applications qui seront disponibles.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mars 2010)

Après deux semaines de ski je retrouve le fil et 7 pages supplémentaires !

En bref, rien n'a changé  Ça fantasme et ça phantasme toujours autant  

Allez, encore quelques semaines de patience  et de répit pour refaire l'iPad


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mars 2010)

iYogi a dit:


> J'attendrais un peu pour voir les applications qui seront disponibles.



Quand tu dis ça, c'est du point de vue "applications spécifiques" ? 
Parce que les 156.000 applications disponibles sont exécutables sur iPad à 98% !


----------



## Frodon (7 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quand tu dis ça, c'est du point de vue "applications spécifiques" ?
> Parce que les 156.000 applications disponibles sont exécutables sur iPad à 98% !



Evidement que c'est du point de vue application adaptées à l'iPad spécifiquement dont il parle.

Les applis iPhone sur iPad, à mes yeux, c'est plus du gadget que réellement utile. L'iPad exprimera réellement tout son potentiel avec les applications spécifiquement conçues pour ce dernier.


----------



## iYogi (7 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quand tu dis ça, c'est du point de vue "applications spécifiques" ?
> Parce que les 156.000 applications disponibles sont exécutables sur iPad à 98% !



Oui effectivement ce sont les applications spécifiques que je souhaite voir ! J'enseigne les maths au lycée et il y a quelques applications que j'aimerai pouvoir utiliser sur iPad, nos classes sont équipées de chaires multimédia et je me vois bien utiliser l'iPad en cours. Actuellement les chaires sont équipées de PC sous windows et c'est assez galère car ça rame beaucoup. Je prépare mes cours sur mon iMac, je transfère sur l'iPad, je connecte sur la chaire et avec des applications spécifiques pour les graphiques et autres, j'anime le cours !


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mars 2010)

Ahh, oui, très bien ! J'ai un devoir de maths de deux heures lundi haha ! 
L'application que tu envisages est un bon exemple, c'est sûr !
Plus sérieusement, il est certain que les applis spécifiques seront très significatives quant au succès de l'iPad, qui dépendra quelque part de celles-ci. Maintenant, je suis d'accord du côté "gadget" actuel des applis iPhone portées automatiquement sur iPad, mais ça reste un gros argument de vente quand même.

Prenons par exemple Facebook, que pouvons nous attendre de l'application Facebook spécifique iPad, dans la mesure où nous considérerons que le dé est intéressé ?


----------



## iYogi (7 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ahh, oui, très bien ! J'ai un devoir de maths de deux heures lundi haha !
> L'application que tu envisages est un bon exemple, c'est sûr !
> Plus sérieusement, il est certain que les applis spécifiques seront très significatives quant au succès de l'iPad, qui dépendra quelque part de celles-ci. Maintenant, je suis d'accord du côté "gadget" actuel des applis iPhone portées automatiquement sur iPad, mais ça reste un gros argument de vente quand même.
> 
> Prenons par exemple Facebook, que pouvons nous attendre de l'application Facebook spécifique iPad, dans la mesure où nous considérerons que le dé est intéressé ?



Alors bon courage pour lundi ! ! !
Je suis d'accord avec toi pour les applis iPhone, il faudra des applications spécifiques pour susciter un réel intérêt, alors "wait and see".


----------



## JeffBook (7 Mars 2010)

Je viens tout juste d'atterrir sur le topic.

Je n'ai absolument pas tout lu mais.. Selon vous qu'en est il de l'autonomie ?

Car autant être franc, sur iPhone 3G / 3GS les autonomies annoncées n'ont absolument rien à voir avec la réalité.

MAIS

Sur MacBook / MacBook Pro les autonomies annoncées sont tout à fait cohérentes...

Donc je me demande à quelle gamme de produit l'iPad va il emboiter le pas pour son autonomie ?


----------



## iYogi (7 Mars 2010)

Sur l'iPhone tout dépend de l'utilisation s'il est utilisé pour surfer sur Internet c'est sûr qu'il se décharge vite. L'iPad est donné pour 10 heures maintenant il faudra attendre les tests pour vraiment savoir !


----------



## Macuserman (7 Mars 2010)

D'après Steve Jobs, en personne, l'autonomie annoncée est effectivement réelle ! 
Mais nous verrons bien !


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'après Steve Jobs, en personne, l'autonomie annoncée est effectivement réelle !
> Mais nous verrons bien !



au même temps ça n'a pas été dur à le faire : utilisation d'un A8 débridé (comme sur l'iPhone 3GS), utilisation du même PowerVR SGX existant sur l'iPhone GS, pas de caméra (tout du moins enlevée au dernier moment...) et pas de multi-tasking! Et j'allais oublier, l'expérience de l'équipe de PA Semi en la matière, donc 10h me semble bien(compte tenu de la taille de l'écran) mais surtout "logique".


----------



## yret (7 Mars 2010)

J'y réfléchis comme pas mal de monde ... mais je vais probablement attendre la version suivante que j'espère voir équipée d'une webcam et d'un ou 2 petits trucs en plus ... 

Car question ultra-mobilité et usage web/courriels/docs de base, cela me conviendrait très bien en lieu et place de mon MacBook ...


----------



## bompi (7 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'après Steve Jobs, en personne, l'autonomie annoncée est effectivement réelle !
> Mais nous verrons bien !


On peut difficilement imaginer qu'il contredise dans un message sa présentation de l'autre jour !


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> D'après Steve Jobs, en personne, l'autonomie annoncée est effectivement réelle !


Amen.


----------



## jlt44 (8 Mars 2010)

A part les mails, le web, et Bento dans une version plus évoluée, j'aurais aimé utiliser skype en vidéo et faire du multitâche. L'ipad sans webcam est sans intérêt, à l'ère de la communication et du haut débit, c'est a mon avis une grosse erreur de marketing ?


----------



## ederntal (8 Mars 2010)

La publicité de l'iPad, visible sur le journal du geek


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2010)

jlt44 a dit:


> A part les mails, le web, et Bento dans une version plus évoluée, j'aurais aimé utiliser skype en vidéo et faire du multitâche. L'ipad sans webcam est sans intérêt, à l'ère de la communication et du haut débit, c'est a mon avis une grosse erreur de marketing ?



Je ne me suis jamais servi de ma Webcam sur mon iMac à part pour prendre en photo un contact à ajouter au carnet d'adresses. Donc pour ma part, ce n'est absolument pas un manque.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Mars 2010)

jlt44 a dit:


> A part les mails, le web, et Bento dans une version plus évoluée, j'aurais aimé utiliser skype en vidéo et faire du multitâche. L'ipad sans webcam est sans intérêt, à l'ère de la communication et du haut débit, c'est a mon avis une grosse erreur de marketing ?



L'erreur de marketing est de vouloir faire de l'iPad à la fois un gros iPhone et un petit Macbook.
Je pense qu'il est très présomptueux de vouloir donner des leçons de marketing à Apple


----------



## ederntal (8 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne me suis jamais servi de ma Webcam sur mon iMac à part pour prendre en photo un contact à ajouter au carnet d'adresses. Donc pour ma part, ce n'est absolument pas un manque.



Et tu oublies chatroulette


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2010)

Justement, ce site serait bien le dernier endroit ou je mettrais une image venant de ma Webcam.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

La webcam (ou un simple micro) c'est bien utile avec Skype et Cie. 

Z'avais pas lu le message au-dessus :rose:


----------



## ederntal (8 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Justement, ce site serait bien le dernier endroit ou je mettrais une image venant de ma Webcam.



Je me doute. C'était pour rigoler... 

En tout cas l'iPad fait couler beaucoup d'encre :
un article (en anglais) d'éditeurs de livres print sur l'édition numérique


----------



## kaos (8 Mars 2010)

j'ai beau bouquiner sur l'ipad , ce produit ne me fait absolument pas rêver ... mais ça changera peut étre des la premiére prise en main ... l'expérience tactile à été géniale sur iphone alors possible que l'ipad séduise dés qu'on pose les doigts dessus  .
En attendant , je ne mettrais pas 500 euros sur une tablette n'ayant pas de webcam , c'est son handicap majeur à mon gout .

ça doit consommer pas mal de batterie une webcam non ? c'est peut etre pour ça ? ça pompe toujours moins qu'un lecteur DVD ou un disque dur remarque ....


----------



## Fìx (8 Mars 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> [...] En tout cas l'iPad fait couler beaucoup d'encre [...]



Un comble pour un produit justement destiné à en faire couler moins...  Erreur de marketing?


----------



## Philou1789 (8 Mars 2010)

Quoique une webcam avec Vision Thermique et nocturne ça pourrait pomper un peu de Watt/h mais j'en vois une utilisation fabuleuse !!!

Comme toi, pour moi, l'absence de Webcam est son + gros défaut.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Mars 2010)

La webcam est sujet de discorde, mais bon, entre nous, je trouve que ça n'est pas un défaut en soi, et qu'Apple l'a peut être prévu&#8230;
M'enfin&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> La webcam est sujet de discorde, mais bon, entre nous, je trouve que ça n'est pas un défaut en soi, et qu'Apple l'a peut être prévu&#8230;
> M'enfin&#8230;



T'as raison, voit le verre à moitié plein... 

Cite moi* UN* defaut de l'iProut... car rassure moi, ce n'est pas l'objet idéal sans défauts quand même... rassure moi...


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Cite moi* UN* defaut de l'Ipad... car rassure moi, ce n'est pas l'objet idéal sans défauts quand même... rassure moi...


Surtout quand on ne l'a pas encore eu en main&#8230; 
900 posts de suppositions et d'espoirs frénétiques&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (8 Mars 2010)

Oui, bah j'ai pas envie de le voir à moitié vide, on s'est toujours passés des appels en visio, ça a servi à quedal, nada, peneats&#8230;
Maintenant je dis pas que l'iPad est sans défaut, les capacités de stockage auraient pu être augmentées sans que ça coûte trop cher à Apple par exemple.
Chacun y voit son utilisation, si pour moi le Flash et la webcam ne sont pas des inconvénients, je le dis.
Je ne généralise pas sur le Flash, mais sur la caméra, je dis que le "réel handicap" c'est comme la mort de Steve Jobs, "grandement exagéré" et qu'il faut arrêter de se voiler la face, iPad en milieu professionnel fera tout aussi bien son job sans caméra, et le fera certes mieux, peut être, avec webcam, mais bon&#8230;


----------



## F118I4 (8 Mars 2010)

Sur un autre forum il paraitrait que les pré-commandes de l' iPad en France commenceront le 3 Avril.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

C'est long quand même Fin Avril , le "buzz" n'est plus là .

J'ai de moins en moins envie de l'acheter , surtout quand je vois qu'un MacBook coute pas très cher à côté de l'iPad.

Payer 600 pour 32Go , et un Proco Cortex A8 , je ne suis pas trop pour..


----------



## Foguenne (8 Mars 2010)

Et bien moi je me programme un petit w-e à Paris fin avril pour venir chercher mon iPad à l'AppleStore du Louvre. Il ne sera pas commercialisé en avril au Luxembourg et en Belgique, ça m'arrange, voilà une "bonne" excuse pour se faire un bon w-e.


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, bah j'ai pas envie de le voir à moitié vide, on s'est toujours passés des appels en visio, ça a servi à quedal, nada, peneats
> Maintenant je dis pas que l'iPad est sans défaut, les capacités de stockage auraient pu être augmentées sans que ça coûte trop cher à Apple par exemple.
> Chacun y voit son utilisation, si pour moi le Flash et la webcam ne sont pas des inconvénients, je le dis.
> Je ne généralise pas sur le Flash, mais sur la caméra, je dis que le "réel handicap" c'est comme la mort de Steve Jobs, "grandement exagéré" et qu'il faut arrêter de se voiler la face, iPad en milieu professionnel fera tout aussi bien son job sans caméra, et le fera certes mieux, peut être, avec webcam, mais bon



P'tain j'ai dit défauts, pas louanges... si ? 
Encore un mec qui a le cerveau en compote...  de pommes.


----------



## Macuserman (8 Mars 2010)

Oui, voilà, c'est exactement ça ! 
Merci, maintenant tu peux continuer ta vie et laisser les opinions des autres&#8230;aux autres ! C'est fou hein !

@ Foguenne: je peux t'accompagner ?


----------



## doubraz (10 Mars 2010)

Je vais l essayer 15 jours (en profitant du retour pris en charge par Apple dans les 15 jours)

puis la rendre...


----------



## MacSedik (10 Mars 2010)

Utilisation de l'ipad en milieu professionnel j'en doute... Vu les pubs et la présentation il est clairement destiné a sexagénaires qui passent leur journées sur un sofa..


----------



## Philou1789 (10 Mars 2010)

Le Sofa sera dans les accessoires sur l'Apple Store ?


----------



## F118I4 (10 Mars 2010)

N' empêche qu' Apple aurait pu filer les écouteurs, on va devoir encore casquer  25 euros!


----------



## Macuserman (10 Mars 2010)

Comme tu as déjà changé les écouteurs de ton iPod ou iPhone tu pourras les réutiliser ! 
Me dis pas que c'est pas déjà fait ! 

Oui, on me dit qu'Apple se lance sur le marché du Sofa.
Un nouveau produit: iSofa !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Apple s'est bien lancée sur le secteur des tampons pour les femmes avec l'iPad et l'iPod shuffle .


----------



## Macuserman (10 Mars 2010)

Celle là, si les américains nous l'avaient pas transmise, on en serait pas là ! 
Pré commande en mi-mars paraît il ! 
Wait & See !


----------



## rock lee (11 Mars 2010)

Perso, je voyage beaucoup et aime faire du montage video avec mon mbp. L'ipad, si je le prends, servira de deuxieme écran (si c'est possible) car faire du montage sur Final cut et after effect avec un 15"...... c'est pas fun tous les jours lol.


----------



## jogary (11 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Pas du tout. Un objet que l'on tient à deux mains, c'est niet. Soit c'est un portable, soit un Iphone, mais pas ce truc limité fait pour les pépés aveugles...Nous avons assez fait pour la mobilité, pas la peine de ce truc.

OK, ce n'est que mon avis perso.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Mars 2010)

jogary a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pas du tout. Un objet que l'on tient à deux mains, c'est niet. Soit c'est un portable, soit un Iphone, mais pas ce truc limité fait pour les pépés aveugles...Nous avons assez fait pour la mobilité, pas la peine de ce truc.
> 
> OK, ce n'est que mon avis perso.



Je vois que le jeunisme est très à la mode sur ce fil. Que les militants de ce sectarisme se pose la question de ce qu'ils seront dans quelques années  peut-être des experts en Mac (et ce n'est pas sûr)  mais sûrement des pépés aveugles, sourds et muets


----------



## F118I4 (11 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Comme tu as déjà changé les écouteurs de ton iPod ou iPhone tu pourras les réutiliser !


Bah perso j' ai tout vendu écouteurs et iPod (Shure SE110, Super.fi 4vi, iPod Nano 3G, iPhone 3G).
Il me semble bien qu' Archos donne une paire d' écouteurs avec ces tablettes...
C' est un secret pour personne Apple ne cesse de diminuer le contenu de la boite pour des raisons économiques.(Apple=Radin)


----------



## guillaumeg (11 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
je viens de voir que sur le site d'apple France au niveau de la description du produit, ils ont retiré l'onglet tarif.


----------



## MacSedik (11 Mars 2010)

guillaumeg a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens de voir que sur le site d'apple France au niveau de la description du produit, *ils ont retiré l'onglet tarif*.



Oui sur tous les Stores sauf celui des USA. faudra voir demain s'ils vont pas mettre les prix pour l'Europe et l'Australie, car c'est sûr que le store sera fermé pour permettre ensuite aux américains, de pré-commander l'iPad. 
moi perso je pense que le prix sera de 459 comme ils font pour les MacMini (599$ aux USA -->549 en Europe).


----------



## F118I4 (11 Mars 2010)

Oui espérons tous 459 euros!


----------



## Amotte (11 Mars 2010)

Personnellement, l'iPad m'intéresse pas mal du tout. Je me dis qu'il peut être très très pratique pour les présentation chez les clients et puis pas mal confortable pour surfer sur le net tranquillement chez moi ! 
Et puis, comme je suis en vacances à New York la semaine du 3 avril, je me suis dit autant profiter du taux de change avantageux et revenir avec un petit iPad... La question que je me pose est comment le réserver pour pouvoir le récupérer directement à l'apple store de la Vème avenue ?? 
Si par hasard vous avez la réponse, je suis bien sûr preneur !!


----------



## Macuserman (11 Mars 2010)

Malheureusement je crois que c'est pas à la carte !
Tu seras déjà content si tu peux en chopper une ! 

New York, New York !


----------



## jogary (11 Mars 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je vois que le jeunisme est très à la mode sur ce fil. Que les militants de ce sectarisme se pose la question de ce qu'ils seront dans quelques années  peut-être des experts en Mac (et ce n'est pas sûr)  mais sûrement des pépés aveugles, sourds et muets




Hello,

Et bien non !   Je confirme mes pensées, même à 100 euros je n'en voudrais pas car l'on serait " handicapé " des 2 mains...Quand je serai vieux je n'y verrais peut-être pas mais j'espère avoir mes deux mains de libres. LOL ! :rateau:

Ok, chacun son truc, pour les commerciaux, why not ? mais sinon...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2010)

jogary a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Et bien non !   Je confirme mes pensées, même à 100 euros je n'en voudrais pas car l'on serait " handicapé " des 2 mains...Quand je serai vieux je n'y verrais peut-être pas mais j'espère avoir mes deux mains de libres. LOL ! :rateau:
> 
> Ok, chacun son truc, pour les commerciaux, why not ? mais sinon...


Ah ban non, t'es con toi ! 
Avec des mains paralysées tu pourras toujours justifier la demande qu'une pipe te sois faite, c'est meilleur que les pougnes, non ?


----------



## jogary (11 Mars 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ah ban non, t'es con toi !
> Avec des mains paralysées tu pourras toujours justifier la demande qu'une pipe te sois faite, c'est meilleur que les pougnes, non ?



MDR  ! lol !   J'avais oublié l'intelo de service ! 

Et puis tu as raison, ...pour les vieux c'est bien de regarder un film sur un  AÏE PADE ! Sauf quand ils tremblent...


----------



## Bjeko (11 Mars 2010)

Amotte a dit:


> ...
> 
> Je me dis qu'il peut être très très pratique pour les présentation chez les clients
> 
> ...




C'est aussi un point qui m'intéresse beaucoup, et justement je m'interroge sur Keynote version iPad : à priori, d'aprés la courte présentation faite par Phil Schiller, le soft semble simplifié et sans doute amputé de certaines fonctions : il n'est pas fait mention de l'import de vidéo par exemple...

Mais pourra-t-on selon vous lire des présentations tiptop réalisées sous Keynote version Mac, complètes de vidéo et de tous les effets disponibles ?

Si c'est le cas l'iPad deviendrait l'outil de présentation rêvé pour les commerciaux : la possibilité de faire une démonstration de ses produits/services en comité réduit directement sur l'iPad, et surtout de briller devant son auditoire, iPad en main, connecté en wireless à un vidéoprojecteur, face au public, avec les indications des diapos actuelle et suivante, du timing...

Tout ce qu'on peut avoir actuellement avec un macbook en fait, mais avec la maniabilité et l'aspect intuitif de l'iPad... Ce serait une bombe !


----------



## Kinesam (12 Mars 2010)

Il y en a marre des Fermetures de l'AS qui servent à rien^^
Ils pourraient faire les pré-commandes dans le monde entier pour pouvoir prévoir la production!


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Il y en a marre des Fermetures de l'AS qui servent à rien^^
> Ils pourraient faire les pré-commandes dans le monde entier pour pouvoir prévoir la production!


Jamais content


----------



## GrayStorm (12 Mars 2010)

J'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu le prix des accessoires de l'Ipad mais maintenant, ils sont affichés.


----------



## Amotte (12 Mars 2010)

Bon pour info, j'ai pu réservé l'iPad directement sur le site d'Apple pour un retrait à l'apple store de New York... Pas de soucis pour la réservation avec mon compte iTunes Français... Par contre, il va falloir jouer des coudes le 3 au matin.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mars 2010)

Bon courage, tu nous raconteras


----------



## Macuserman (12 Mars 2010)

Oui, j'espère qu'il le fera !


----------



## Amotte (12 Mars 2010)

Pas de problème, je vous raconterai... Par contre, pour me faire une idée, j'ai jeté un oeil au photo du lancement de l'iphone à l'apple Store de la Veme avenue, et je me suis pris un bon coup de stress... Je crois que ça va être blindé de monde et j'ai pas envie d'y passer la journée !!


----------



## Kinesam (12 Mars 2010)

Amotte a dit:


> Pas de problème, je vous raconterai... Par contre, pour me faire une idée, j'ai jeté un oeil au photo du lancement de l'iphone à l'apple Store de la Veme avenue, et je me suis pris un bon coup de stress... Je crois que ça va être blindé de monde et j'ai pas envie d'y passer la journée !!



Ben vas-y le lendemain mais c'est pas sur qu'il en reste ! 



Bonne chance en tout cas ! Tu nous enverras des photos


----------



## MacSedik (12 Mars 2010)

Ou le réserver dans un autre store à NY il me semble qu'il y'en a 2...



Bref, les prix à l'international de l'iPad ne sont toujours pas communiqués, ils calculent toujours les comptables de chez Apple...  pourtant c'est pas difficile : 1&#8364;=1$!!


----------



## Amotte (12 Mars 2010)

Pas de soucis pour les photos !! J'en prendrai un max ! Sinon, j'ai hésité à le tenter dans un autre apple store, mais j'étais tellement tenté d'aller le chercher dans un lieu mythique !!

Enfin, on verra bien ce que ça donne !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Mars 2010)

Tu as encore le temps d'apprendre quelques fondamentaux d'arts martiaux d'ici le 3.


----------



## Philou1789 (12 Mars 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu as encore le temps d'apprendre quelques fondamentaux d'arts martiaux d'ici le 3.


Le meilleur art martial, c'est le 100 mètre départ arrêté mais là ça va peut être pas t'aider.


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mars 2010)

Non...


----------



## Macuserman (13 Mars 2010)

Ça sert à rien d'avoir une DBS dans les embouteillages !


----------



## rickyfit (13 Mars 2010)

J'ai mis non mais bon une fois en boutique j'aurais peut être envie d'en avoir une pour faire joujou quelques temps !!
quoi qu'il en soit ce sera juste pour faire joujou....
Aucun intérêt pour moi cette machine... mon MBP, mon iphone et ipod (pour le sport) me donne déjà accès a tout ce dont j'ai besoin.....


----------



## Macuserman (13 Mars 2010)

OK ! Libre à toi ! 

J'ai un MBP, un iPhone, mais je trouve quand même une certaine joie à l'utilisation d'un iPad en ville, pour lire, ou pour jouer, parfois !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

Sauf que c'est un 17" ton MacBook pro et qu'il n'a pas 8 heures d'autonomie : ça peut se comprendre .

Par contre , quelqu'un qui possède un 13" n'a pas l'interet d'avoir un iPad .

J'attends de tester et de voir si ça vaut le coup par rapport à un netbook pour acheter ou non.


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Par contre , quelqu'un qui possède un 13" n'a pas l'interet d'avoir un iPad .



J'ai un 13 et je veux un iPad.

C'est léger, facile à utiliser, très autonome et me permet une frappe discrète contrairement au MacBook.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

Selon le site Clubic.com, 16% des "clubiciens" seraient prêt à acquérir un iPad.

Confer cette url

Autrement dit celle-ci : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-329976-ipad-precommande-acheterez.html

Source : publiée  par Alexandre Laurent le 13 mars 2010.

A+


----------



## Macuserman (13 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Selon le site Clubic.com, 16% des "clubiciens" seraient prêt à acquérir un iPad.


Ajoutons à ça ceux qui n'ont pas forcément répondu au sondage, ceux ne connaissant que peu Apple et ceux ayant voté "non" juste pour faire pareil que le "voisin" !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ajoutons à ça ceux qui n'ont pas forcément répondu au sondage, ceux ne connaissant que peu Apple et ceux ayant voté "non" juste pour faire pareil que le "voisin" !


Oui c'est vrai ... et ta formule s'applique également aux macgénérationnistes lorsqu'ils votent chaque semaine en répondant à "la question de la semaine".

D'autre part quand la part de marché d'Apple atteindra quasiment 20% ... là beaucoup d'eau aura coulé sous les ponts ... mais cela ne semble pas insurmontable ... peut être avec les ventes d'iPad ... sûrement avec les ventes de Mac.

A+


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2010)

Ah ?!...
Tu as des actions ?!&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai un 13 et je veux un iPad.
> 
> C'est léger, facile à utiliser, très autonome et me permet une frappe discrète contrairement au MacBook.



Tu ne sais pas encore si c'est facile à utiliser > Tu ne l'as jamais eu entre tes mains !
Par contre , je ne dis pas que c'est difficile à utiliser mais bon , on ne peut juger un produit sans l'avoir eu entre ses mains.


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> mais bon , on ne peut juger un produit sans l'avoir eu entre ses mains.



Ce n'est pas ce que les détracteurs de l'iPad font depuis le début de ce fil ?

En plus, si, j'en ai déjà eu un entre les mains, en carton je te l'accord, mais cela m'as permis de me faire une idée de sa taille et de sa maniabilité. Ensuite, au niveau interface, je sais ce qu'Apple fait, j'ai des iPhone, et je pense pouvoir extrapoler ce que sera le système du iPad. 

Du moins, suffisamment pour savoir que ce produit correspond a un besoin, bien plus qu'un MacBook 13 en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

J'ai aussi un iPhone et je trouve le système pas terrible au final : Pas si rapide que ça , interface brouillonne ,  et bien trop simpliste face à Android ou Web Os.

Et il n'y a pas tant de détracteurs que ça ici , va sur le Journal Du Geek ou Clubic pour jeter un coup d'oeil .

Ce qui me dérange maintenant qu'on en sait plus , c'est le Proco cortex A8 qui est bien moins puissant que le A9 ainsi que l'on en sache pas plus sur la Ram qu'elle embarque.


----------



## Julien83 (14 Mars 2010)

Je trouve que l'iPad est plutôt bien réussi mais je n'en ferrais pas l'acquisition, à ce prix là, je préfère prendre un Macbook Blanc, beaucoup plus utile. 

Après j'attends à le voir en magasin, je vais peut être finir par craquer


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

On en a quoi à faire sérieux de la puissance du processeur ? Les réactions suite à la conférence étaient claires !
Un appareil avec une interface excellente, très réactif, plus qu'un 3GS même, une rapidité excellente aussi&#8230;
Après, si tu penses comme tout bon gamer de l'extrême que la puissance du processeur fait tout, alors tu as tout faux !
Je ne veux pas d'un produit super-puissant-qui-déchire-trop-sa-race avec un processeur qui va te foutre la batterie à plat en 1h22 et des poussières !
Et à mon avis, cela s'applique à beaucoup d'autres personnes.

Par ailleurs tu sais très bien qu'Apple ne donne quasiment jamais les détails hardware sur les machines "portables", en excluant les ordinateurs&#8230;

Après, tu juges l'interface brouillonne, libre à toi, mais tu dois être membre d'un groupe comptant allez, 40 personnes avec les aveugles inclus&#8230;
Si l'interface iPhone est aujourd'hui la référence c'est qu'il y a des raisons sous tout ça !&#8230;


----------



## F118I4 (14 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai aussi un iPhone et je trouve le système pas terrible au final : Pas si rapide que ça , interface brouillonne ,  et bien trop simpliste face à Android ou Web Os.
> 
> Et il n'y a pas tant de détracteurs que ça ici , va sur le Journal Du Geek ou Clubic pour jeter un coup d'oeil .
> 
> Ce qui me dérange maintenant qu'on en sait plus , c'est le Proco cortex A8 qui est bien moins puissant que le A9 ainsi que l'on en sache pas plus sur la Ram qu'elle embarque.


C' est claire, pour moi l' iPhone OS est inférieur à Android et l' argument du nombre d' utilisateur ou du nombre d' App n'est pas un bon argument surtout pour nous utilisateurs de Mac.
Mais ce qui est bien avec l' iPad c' est que le system sera bien plus optimisé dans le temps contrairement aux tablettes sous android.
Enfin il y a une rumeur qui dit que l' OS 4.1 fera la fusion entre les deux system en espérant que cela soit faux.


----------



## MacSedik (14 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Après, tu juges l'interface brouillonne, libre à toi, mais tu dois être membre d'un groupe comptant allez, 40 personnes avec les aveugles inclus&#8230;
> Si l'interface iPhone est aujourd'hui la référence c'est qu'il y a des raisons sous tout ça !&#8230;



Tu sais les gouts et les couleurs... même si je suis pas d'accord, je pense qu'il a ses raisons pour ne pas aimer l'interface iPhone OS. 

un autre point aussi c'est le prix des accessoires, 69$ pour le clavier, 29$ pour les connecteurs SD et USB, 29$ pour le connecteur VGA et le dock à 29$! leur "Revolutionnary Product at a Revolutionnary Price" ne tient plus. Et je ne parle même pas si l'en veut rajouter de la protection à 39$ ou de l'alimentation 10W à 29$, bref ces "p'tits" détails me font hésiter encore. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1prGIw9H-X0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1prGIw9H-X0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Tu sais les gouts et les couleurs... même si je suis pas d'accord, je pense qu'il a ses raisons pour ne pas aimer l'interface iPhone OS.



Je suis d'accord là dessus, mais bon, la généralisation ne tient pas !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> On en a quoi à faire sérieux de la puissance du processeur ? Les réactions suite à la conférence étaient claires !
> Un appareil avec une interface excellente, très réactif, plus qu'un 3GS même, une rapidité excellente aussi&#8230;
> Après, si tu penses comme tout bon gamer de l'extrême que la puissance du processeur fait tout, alors tu as tout faux !
> Je ne veux pas d'un produit super-puissant-qui-déchire-trop-sa-race avec un processeur qui va te foutre la batterie à plat en 1h22 et des poussières !
> ...



Reference ? HAHA.
Android est bien mieux , Web Os aussi , l'interface n'est pas du tout la même : On peut personnaliser en mettant un fond d'écran et avec l'interface sense , android , c'est du bonheur.

L'interface référence pour toi , c'est quoi ? Des icônes plus moches les unes que les autres et puis c'est tout ? 
De plus , tout le monde possède un iPhone aujourd'hui , il en sera de même pour l'iPad.
Ce qui m'énèrve c'est que tout le monde a le même truc en ayant un iPhone...
Pas la peine de m'agresser ainsi.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

Ohhh ah oui, ça c'est une grosse agression, bouh, pauvre Etienne000 ! 
On me dit dans l'oreillette que les pré-commandes iPad sont maintenant à 120.000 unités&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Et?  Microsoft vend pleins de licences de Windows et c'est pas pour autant que c'est un bon produit...les chiffres de vente ne veulent pas dire que le produit est bon.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

Taper sur Windows ne rime (pas RIM) à rien&#8230;
XP était un bon produit, un peu lent dans les recoins, mais un bon OS.
Windows Se7en n'est pas si dégueulasse que ça.
Chaque système a ses avantages&#8230; Critiquer pour critiquer ne RIM (pas rime ! ) à rien&#8230;


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (14 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> ...
> De plus , tout le monde possède un iPhone aujourd'hui , il en sera de même pour l'iPad.
> Ce qui m'énèrve c'est que tout le monde a le même truc en ayant un iPhone...
> ...



Bonjour,

ça c'est de l'argumentaire.

Je comprend ce point de vue, mais si c'est ce que tu penses : n'achète pas de iphone d'ipad et autres itruc, mais ensuite assume et ne vient pas sur des fils de gens qui veulent ces produits pour dire : mais c'est nul (carte graphique, processeur, mémoire, ...) 

Si l'iphone cartonne c'est qu'il correspond à un bon fonctionnement simple pour une majorité d'utilisateur. Mon fils de 3 ans fait mumuse avec le iphone de son tonton. Avant l'iphone un galin de 3 ans il pouvait faire bip bip sur un nokia.

Je pense que l'ipad va marcher (surtout la v2 et plus), je n'attend que de le voir et de voir comment je peux m'en servir de tablette pour mes commerciaux, c'est les mises à jour des présentations ou le moyen d'échanger simplement des documents lourds qui me fait attendre pour voir ce qui est possible.

Mais alors 10 000 ipad ou des millions dans la nature on s'en fout. S'il a une utilisation intéressante pour moi le reste ...

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## Nicosun (14 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Reference ? HAHA.
> Android est bien mieux , Web Os aussi , l'interface n'est pas du tout la même : On peut personnaliser en mettant un fond d'écran et avec l'interface sense , android , c'est du bonheur.
> 
> L'interface référence pour toi , c'est quoi ? Des icônes plus moches les unes que les autres et puis c'est tout ?
> ...



Tu viens de comprendre pourquoi tous les gens achètent l'iPhone, des icônes et puis c'est tout. Les gens appuient sur l'icône et hop ils soit le web, soit leur MP3 soit leur SMS etc.. 

Après voilà pour des gens comme moi qui ont plusieurs push d'activés, des rendez vous et plein d'apps, l'accueil commence a être simpliste. Il manque une historique des push (la pastille rouge est sympa mais bon), des raccourcis pour certaines fonctions comme le wifi, bref l'accueil de l'iPhone et par ricochet de l'iPad commence à être un peu juste.


----------



## MacSedik (14 Mars 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> des raccourcis pour certaines fonctions comme le wifi, bref l'accueil de l'iPhone et par ricochet de l'iPad commence à être un peu juste.



ce que fait SBSettings sur un iPhone jailbreaké en somme... sur ce point je suis d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ça c'est de l'argumentaire.
> 
> ...



J'ai dis que c'était nul ? 
J'ai juste dis que c'était dommage de ne pas en savoir plus sur le produit et que l'OS pourrait être limité sur certains points : Multi-tache , interface simpliste.

De plus , tous les gens ne veulent pas que d'une interface avec des icones. J'aimerais bien avoir un tableau de bord avec les notifications en natif (Existe une fois jailbreaké mais mon iPhone ne l'est plus.) et un tout petit peu de personnalisation : Changer le fond d'écran , mettre ses propres icones sans passer par le jailbreak et une connexion à l'iPhone en SSH.

Pour ce qui est de mon argument , imagine donc que tous les gens aient exactement la même voiture ,  c'est pareil pour l'iPhone : Interface noire , pas de fond d'écran. Je trouve ça dommage , point.

Après , je critique mais je n'ai pas eu le produit entre mes mains donc , ce que je pense ne sera peut-être plus le cas une fois le produit entre mes mains.

D'ailleurs , mes parents veulent me l'acheter d'ici fin-Avril : J'ai demandé à ce qu'ils attendent mon avis définitif (Choix entre ipad et netbook).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai aussi un iPhone et je trouve le système pas terrible au final : Pas si rapide que ça , interface brouillonne ,  et bien trop simpliste face à Android ou Web Os.



Je trouve iphone OS assez rapide sur mon 3G et l'interface n'est pas brouillone du tout, elle juste très simple à utiliser. D'ailleurs quand on voit que tout le monde copie, on comprend qu'Apple a vu juste. 

Pour avoir joué un peu avec android 1.5 je l'ai trouvé assez catastrophique au niveau interface. Maintenant si il te fallait un système plus bidouillable, c'est clair que tu t'es trompé de téléphone.


----------



## Nicosun (14 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> ce que fait SBSettings sur un iPhone jailbreaké en somme... sur ce point je suis d'accord.



Oui faut passer par le jailbreak, je l'ai fait au début car il n'y avait pas d'autres solutions ici. Mais voila j'aime pas trop ce genre de démarche. 

Et il venu le temps de rafraichir l'iphone et son OS de toute façon, j'aime bien le HTC HD2 (superbe écran mais windows) mais j'attends encore un peu l'iPad va déjà faire un trou dans mon portefeuille


----------



## twk (14 Mars 2010)

C'est loin d'être dans mes projets 

Si je dois acheter du Apple dans un futur proche ça serait plutôt un MacBook Pro, un Mac Mini ou un iMac


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je trouve iphone OS assez rapide sur mon 3G et l'interface n'est pas brouillone du tout, elle juste très simple à utiliser. D'ailleurs quand on voit que tout le monde copie, on comprend qu'Apple a vu juste.
> 
> Pour avoir joué un peu avec android 1.5 je l'ai trouvé assez catastrophique au niveau interface. Maintenant si il te fallait un système plus bidouillable, c'est clair que tu t'es trompé de téléphone.



Je crois aussi .
J'ai testé Android 1.6 avec sense perso et c'était très bien .

Je m'ennuie un peu avec mon 3g car une fois jailbreaké , je le trouve trop lent , j'en reste donc au fond noir avec les icônes .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Que pensez vous de ca :

http://www.woweffect.be/?p=7023

Peut on faire confiance, quelqu'un a t il deja eu une experience avec le site dont il est fait mention, borderlinx ???


----------



## Frodon (14 Mars 2010)

Bah perso j'ai un Android Phone (sous Android 1.6) a plein temps (dev), et je suis assez déçu d'Android pour le moment, notamment au niveau perfs (applis en Java (heureusement avec compilateur adapté) et en plus pas de JIT encore (i.e: interprété par la VM)!) et ergonomie. J'en ai fait part à Google (via l'interface de bug report), qui m'a répondu être bien conscient des défauts que j'ai énuméré, et qu'ils travaillaient déjà dessus...

Donc Android devrait progresser, et ça ne sera pas plus mal, car ça donnerait un petit peu de fil à retordre à Apple d'avoir enfin un OS concurrent du niveau si ce n'est mieux que celui de l'iPhone. Car à l'heure actuel, aucun des concurrents n'est encore à la hauteur, le plus proche est peut être Palm Web OS, qui malheureusement souffre d'une offre hardware elle pas à la hauteur, et de plus il souffre de l'usage des technos Web pour les applis classique (heureusement, il y a maintenant des moyens de développer des plugins natif (et oui, PalmWeb OS c'est un peu un gros navigateur Web) et le support d'OpenGL ES 2.0 pour ces derniers, ce qui ouvre la porte à des applis plus poussées (jeux en particulier)).
Mais à l'heure actuel, dans leur version actuel, les OS alternatifs à iPhone OS ne sont pas encore à la hauteur, soit niveau perfs, soit niveau ergonomie, soit les deux (sans même parler de l'offre logiciel).


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2010)

C'est surtout que le nouvel OS de Palm est assez peu disponible de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique [sinon, j'en aurais un ]

Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas revenir sur son vote car, vraisemblablement, je ne prendrai pas d'iPad avant quelques temps. Déjà, j'ai été assez idiot pour reprendre un iPhone [habitude plus meilleur choix, à défaut d'un concurrent valable], ce qui est une entaille à un budget initial, mais surtout, tout bien pesé, je vois sur l'iPad les mêmes défauts que l'iPhone.

Or, ce qui me paraît acceptable pour un téléphone, historiquement un appareil somme toute limité et contrôlé par son fabricant, ne me paraît pas l'être pour l'iPad. Toutes les qualités énoncées sont là. Mais la fermeture de l'appareil, devoir passer par Apple pour savoir si tel contenu ou telle application est recevable, ne pas pouvoir accéder à toutes les fonctionnalités de l'appareil [réservées à Apple seule] : tout ceci est un obstacle.

Je trouve admirable l'équanimité avec laquelle les clients d'Apple acceptent que cette société décide de ce qui est bon ou mauvais pour eux (et bien sûr bon ou mauvais pour elle : une _certaine_ vision de la saine concurrence ...). Un état, une institution publique en ferait dix fois moins qu'il y aurait des pages entières sur le sujet. Là, Apple décide de ce qui est de bon ou de mauvais goût, sort du simple cadre de l'industriel qui propose un outil électronique pour devenir aussi arbitre des bonnes moeurs et (d'une certaine manière) de la _political correctness_. En clair, Apple a bien signifié qu'elle sortait de la simple validation technique et ça ne me convient pas.

Et l'attente pour l'appareil est une excellente chose : cela permet la réflexion et tempère les achats compulsifs


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Idem , les Palm Pré/Pixi Plus me donnent envie , j'avais adoré mon centro (paix à son âme).

Les palm , c'est de la balle .


----------



## Frodon (15 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Et l'attente pour l'appareil est une excellente chose : cela permet la réflexion et tempère les achats compulsifs



Ou pas...


----------



## hirtrey (15 Mars 2010)

Bjr, 

Impossible de trouver sur le net la quantité de mémoire vive disponible sur l'iPad. Quelqu'un aurait il la réponse ?

merci


----------



## Macuserman (15 Mars 2010)

Ça pour le moment&#8230;
Apparemment certains sites s'accordent sur 512Mb, mais avec des pincettes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

iPad commandé


----------



## Scorpion (15 Mars 2010)

Je ne compte pas prendre d'ipad. J'ai pas compris à quoi ca servait. Ce n'est pas parce qu'Apple a révolutionné le mobile avec son iphone que l'ipad aura le même succès. L'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## hirtrey (15 Mars 2010)

@Macuserman:  Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi mon message est effacé ?

Je demande juste à E-Play de nous donner un avis sur l'iPad le 3 Avril.


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi mon message est effacé ?
> 
> Je demande juste à E-Play de nous donner un avis sur l'iPad le 3 Avril.



bompi nous a gratifié d'une de ses "frappes chirurgicales"


----------



## bompi (15 Mars 2010)

Même pas. C'est tout automatique


----------



## Macuserman (15 Mars 2010)

De quoi les réflexes ? 

Comme j'ai dit, hirtrey, tout ça au conditionnel !


----------



## hirtrey (15 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi apple ne mentionne pas cette information pourtant qui est assez importante ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Mars 2010)

hirtrey a dit:


> Pourquoi apple ne mentionne pas cette information pourtant qui est assez importante ?



car c'est carrément pas à l'avantage de la pomme Point de vue marketing, essaie de mettre en avant 512Mo de RAM (à part de dire comme pour le processeur "oui mais pour ce qu'est censé faire l'ipad c'est largement suffisant" la bonne blague)


----------



## Ciep (15 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'en achèterai certainement un, j'ai un i-Mac 27, très difficile de le mettre sur les genoux devant la TV pour consulter mes mails et surfer.

J'attends de voir les premiers avis d'utilisateurs.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Mars 2010)

Très bon choix ! 

Sinon concernant la RAM...
C'est pas dutout important de savoir ça a vrai dire ! 
Et puis Apple a toujours fait ça avec leurs appareils mobiles. Du moins a leur sortie. Après il y a des gens qui démontent les appareils pour regarder les composants et tout nous dire. Sois patient !


----------



## ederntal (15 Mars 2010)

hirtrey a dit:


> Pourquoi apple ne mentionne pas cette information pourtant qui est assez importante ?



Je ne vois pas en quoi cela est une information importante...
Tu n'as pas compris la logique de l'appareil : la simplicité !!!

En dehors de la taille du disque dur, on n'a pas à savoir de données technique pour que tout fonctionne sans soucis... 
(Comme sur un iPhone !)


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2010)

Pour poursuivre sur ce que je disais hier, je trouve que Tim Bray exprime assez bien mon (res)sentiment sur l'objet, même si ici il ne parle que de l'iPhone :





			
				Tim Bray a dit:
			
		

> The iPhone vision of the mobile Internets future omits controversy, sex, and freedom, but includes strict limits on who can know what and who can say what. Its a sterile Disney-fied walled garden surrounded by sharp-toothed lawyers. The people who create the apps serve at the landlords pleasure and fear his anger.
> 
> I hate it.
> 
> I hate it even though the iPhone hardware and software are great, because freedoms not just another word for anything, nor is it an optional ingredient.


 (voir son blog). Le même petit extrait est traduit dans le 20 minutes d'aujourd'hui.

Cela étant, je pense que Google est tout aussi maléfique et peut-être d'une manière plus pernicieuse : plus ouverte quant aux outils, plus opaque quant au fonctionnement [comment nos données privées sont-elles _vraiment_ utilisées par Google ?]

Bref, cela exprime assez bien ce que je pense des pratiques d'Apple pour ses produits mobiles.


----------



## Philou1789 (16 Mars 2010)

Qu'en pensez vous :
Je suis à 70% tenté de l'acheter et je peux me la faire rapporter des US mi Avril, mais est ce que cela vaut vraiment le coup ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

Oui : Tu pourras la revendre si elle ne te plait pas .


----------



## Philou1789 (16 Mars 2010)

revendre à quelqu'un qui habite quelque part ? lol


----------



## den-isa (16 Mars 2010)

Oui, j'achèterai l'iPad... Parfait comme "pupitre à partition" sur mon synthé*!!!


----------



## sk8andmetal (16 Mars 2010)

j'ai répondu Non

simplement que l'iphone me suffit largement pour lire les news au ptit coin ou en mode hypermobile... sinon le mbp13 et suffisant dans des situations plus installées.

Par contre je pourrais le recommander sans soucis a quelqu'un cherchant un matériel servant au surf, mail et chat en utilisation peu intensive


----------



## Gr2goire (21 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous !

Allez-vous acheter l'iPad ?
- Oui !

Pourquoi ?
Je compte me prendre un Mac Mini mais j'aimerais avoir un complément portable. J'ai donc pensé à un netbook.

J'avais entendu parlé de l'iPad et je l'avais vu comme un iPod Touch géant (ce dernier ne m'intéressant pas du tout) et puis j'ai regardé la présentation de M. Jobbs et j'ai pris une CLAQUE monumentale !

L'iPad est un Netbook killer, dans sa présentation Jobbs détruit le Netbook avec une simple phrase : "Netbooks aren't better in anything... They're just cheap laptops"

Puis viennent les démos, énormément d'applications grand public mais aussi professionnelles. Personnellement la démo d'iWork m'a scotché. On parle peu de hardware c'est vrai mais quand on voit comment l'appareil répond à chaque manipulation on s'en moque surtout quand on sait que les applications qui arrivent derrière sont soit compatibles soit créées pour l'iPad.

Dernier point important, à mon avis celui qui va achever le netbook : le prix ! L'iPad est vraiment accessible et je pense que pas mal de personnes qui souhaitaient s'acheter un netbook (en complément d'un smartphone et d'un ordi portable Mac ou PC) vont se tourner vers l'iPad.

Moi je suis séduit, j'envisage de m'en prendre un en version Wifi 32 ou 64Go...


----------



## Macuserman (21 Mars 2010)

Bon choix jeune padawan ! 

PS: c'est Jobs, avec un seul "b".


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Gr2goire a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Allez-vous acheter l'iPad ?
> - Oui !
> ...



Payer plus de 500 ce qu'un objet à 400 et non "cheap" peut faire : Incroyable.
A ce prix , prends toi un MacBook Air v1 .


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Payer plus de 500 ce qu'un objet à 400 et non "cheap" peut faire : Incroyable.
> A ce prix , prends toi un MacBook Air v1 .



Ben un MBA n'a rien à voir. Entre autre, il ne dure pas 10h (surtout un v1 d'occasion), tu ne le tiens pas dans la main, toujours les contraintes clavier/écran...
Le MBA est ultra portable mais l'iPad fait partie d'une autre catégorie et c'est pas très compliqué à comprendre.
Après, on a le droit de l'aimer ou pas mais c'est une autre question...


----------



## Macuserman (21 Mars 2010)

Il est évident qu'on ne peut conseiller un MacBook Air à quelqu'un qui voudrait un iPad.
C'est totalement différent&#8230;


Et les netbooks, voilà quoi&#8230;


----------



## France1159 (21 Mars 2010)

je suis intéressé par l'iPad étant donnée que j'ai un iPhone, un iMac et un MacBook. 
La question que je me pose c'est pour combien de temps je vais faire mumuse avec un ordinateur à la maison, un iPhone à l'extérieur, je vois pas trop l'avantage à part peu-être quand on est dans le lit et qu'on veut lire quelques choses ... hum l'iPad a t-il sa place ?  . 
Peu-être surement à ceux qui ne dispose pas d'iPhone et d'eeePC et qui aime le tactile.


----------



## Macuserman (21 Mars 2010)

France1159 a dit:


> *je suis intéressé* par l'iPad étant donnée que j'ai un iPhone, un iMac et un MacBook.
> La question que je me pose c'est pour combien de temps je vais faire mumuse avec un ordinateur à la maison, un iPhone à l'extérieur, je vois pas trop l'avantage à part peu-être quand on est dans le lit et qu'on veut lire quelques choses ... hum l'iPad a t-il sa place ?  .
> Peu-être surement à ceux qui ne dispose pas d'iPhone et d'eeePC et qui aime le tactile.



Hello !
C'est moche quand même le nombre de fautes ! 

C'est par ailleurs assez contradictoire, tu es intéressé ou pas au final ?
Parce qu'on a du mal à vraiment savoir !


----------



## spycker (21 Mars 2010)

Je pense que c'est une erreur d'acheter le tout premier...
et il lui manque deux trois truc encore...
Donc pas pour l'instant pour moi. 

(mais mon père (60 ans) qui sait toujours intéressé aux nouvelles technologies mais n'est pas une pointure en informatique, voit là un objet formidable, simple avec lequel il pourrais regarder ses photos simplement sans passer par l'ordi et envoyer des mails et tout et tout une fois de plus sans passer par le mac).  

Je pense qu'Apple va toucher un grand publique avec ce produit.


----------



## Amavé (22 Mars 2010)

l'iPad pourquoi pas ? Personnellement j'ai un Mac Book Pro que je transporte très facilement dans mon petit appartement, dans le train etc... L'iPad peut effectivement s'avérer très utile pour la lecture en ebook mais mis à part ça quoi de vraiment attractif ?


----------



## ederntal (22 Mars 2010)

Dès que j'évoque l'achat d'un iPad, ma copine me dis "C'est pas un show-room Apple chez nous"


----------



## F118I4 (22 Mars 2010)

spycker a dit:


> Je pense que c'est une erreur d'acheter le tout premier...
> et il lui manque deux trois truc encore....


Je n' y crois pas... IPHONE
Je maudis encore le jour ou j' ai vendu mon iPhone first gen contre un vieux 3G.
C' est claire que le first gen a tout l' air d' être un proto et que le résultat final de l' iPhone first gen c' est l' iPhone 3GS mais bon l' évolution hardware a changé depuis l' iPhone first gen?
Bah pas grand chose!
On peut faire des trucs de malade en 2010 avec un 3GS comparer à l' iPhone en 2007?
bah non... certes le système a bien évolué mais le first gen en bénéfice (mise à part les mms et deux trois petits trucs)

Il faut arrêté les grosses évolutions sont rares et avec l' iPad ça sera pareil, mise à part la webcam qui est vraiment optionnelle chez certain (et même dans un Mac).


----------



## ederntal (22 Mars 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je n' y crois pas... IPHONE
> Je maudis encore le jour ou j' ai vendu mon iPhone first gen contre un vieux 3G.
> C' est claire que le first gen a tout l' air d' être un proto et que le résultat final de l' iPhone first gen c' est l' iPhone 3GS mais bon l' évolution hardware a changé depuis l' iPhone first gen?
> Bah pas grand chose!
> ...



Heu. Peu de choses ont changées, mais l'apport de la 3G est quand même CAPITAL dans l'utilisation d'internet nomade !

Je pense même que la différence entre l'iPad 1ere et 2nd génération sera moins grande qu'entre les 2 premiers modèles d'iPhones...


----------



## Macuserman (22 Mars 2010)

Heuu bonne blague Michel !
La V1 de l'iPhone a carrément pris un coud dans le ventre. 
À ce que je sache, les améliorations harware ont été assez conséquentes, les logiciels compatibles (logiciels ou apps, kiff kiff) V1 sont comme le "ç" dans Hawaï, absents ou presque du Store&#8230;
La boussole numérique qui sert apparemment à quedal, est un petit plus sympa, la réalité augmentée aussi, enfin bon je vais pas faire la liste mais la V, mis à part le design que je préfère à 102%, a pris un bon coup de vieux.

Maintenant les "ports USB" vont être dispo via le Dock Connector, donc on va avoir des solutions de rechange, mais bon effectivement c'est pas un "standard". Ça veut pas dire pour autant qu'on en aura jamais !


----------



## F118I4 (22 Mars 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Heu. Peu de choses ont changées, mais l'apport de la 3G est quand même CAPITAL dans l'utilisation d'internet nomade !
> 
> Je pense même que la différence entre l'iPad 1ere et 2nd génération sera moins grande qu'entre les 2 premiers modèles d'iPhones...


Et la perte d' autonomie sur le 3G c'est carrément la douche froid!
Le 3GS se débrouille un peu mieux d' après les retours enfin c' est quand mais fou de mettre une puce 3G sur un téléphone et mettre une batterie moins bonne que la précédente.


----------



## figaro (23 Mars 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Heu. Peu de choses ont changées, mais l'apport de la 3G est quand même CAPITAL dans l'utilisation d'internet nomade !
> 
> Je pense même que la différence entre l'iPad 1ere et 2nd génération sera moins grande qu'entre les 2 premiers modèles d'iPhones...



Tout à fait d'accord avec cette remarque ! Donc d'après moi, à part des problèmes de REV A et la sortie en 2011 d'un modèle 4G (mobile), je serai déjà très heureux avec l'iPad 1G (génération).  



ederntal a dit:


> Heu. Peu de choses ont changées, mais l'apport de la 3G est quand même CAPITAL dans l'utilisation d'internet nomade !
> 
> Je pense même que la différence entre l'iPad 1ere et 2nd génération sera moins grande qu'entre les 2 premiers modèles d'iPhones...





Macuserman a dit:


> Heuu bonne blague Michel !
> La V1 de l'iPhone a carrément pris un coud dans le ventre.
> À ce que je sache, les améliorations harware ont été assez conséquentes, les logiciels compatibles (logiciels ou apps, kiff kiff) V1 sont comme le "ç" dans Hawaï, absents ou presque du Store
> La boussole numérique qui sert apparemment à quedal, est un petit plus sympa, la réalité augmentée aussi, enfin bon je vais pas faire la liste mais la V, mis à part le design que je préfère à 102%, a pris un bon coup de vieux.



Ca c'est sûr, niveau hardware rien à voir ! (je ne connais plus les détails). En tous cas j'ai le 3G et ma copine le 3GS, ben ya pas photo, le sien est vraiment plus réactif ! Après je n'ai "que" ça à lui envier.



saint_shaka a dit:


> Et la perte d' autonomie sur le 3G c'est carrément la douche froid!
> Le 3GS se débrouille un peu mieux d' après les retours enfin c' est quand mais fou de mettre une puce 3G sur un téléphone et mettre une batterie moins bonne que la précédente.



Oui je me souviens qu'au début l'autonomie n'était pas terrible (j'avais 2h30 de trajet par jour donc une utilisation intensive). J'ai le sentiment qu'avec les mises à jours de l'OS ça s'est amélioré mais ce n'est peut être qu'un ressenti.

Pour en revenir à l'iPad je compte prendre le modèle 3G pour pouvoir me connecter de n'importe où (je prendrai un petit forfait limité je pense), ainsi que 64Go de mémoire flash. En effet il viendra remplacer mon Macbook Air qui a 64Go de SSD et que je revends pour l'occasion. 

Je n'utilise pas nécessairement les 64Go de mon Macbook Air mais là je sais que j'aurai envie d'avoir :
-quelques musiques (j'en ai 20Go en tout mais je n'écoute plus une bonne partie des CDs, en plus la plupart est en Lossless)
-quelques photos (35Go mais idem il n'y aura que quelques albums)
-surtout des podcasts vidéos
-le reste pourra être rempli par les application et j'aurai le temps de voir venir.

J'ai lu le reste du topic au fil du temps et je crois être à peu près le seul à prendre un modèle 3G, mais également un modèle 64Go. N'hésitez donc pas si vous pensez que je fais une erreur et que je jette mon argent par les fenêtres.

@ederntal : je compatis mais ma copine peut pas en dire plus car elle a un iPhone, 2 iPod et un MacBook


----------



## Louis (23 Mars 2010)

Cet appareil, tout de même, a de quoi m'appeler...
Enseignant de français, j'utilise beaucoup de projections Keynote lors de mes corrections à l'attention des élèves (collégiens), et j'ai eu l'occasion de voir à quel point l'interface privée d'outil de pointage autre que le doigt est un support très apprécié par les élèves dyslexiques dont j'ai la charge. Avec l'adaptateur vers un vidéoprojecteur, j'aurai là un outil particulièrement efficace  pour une projection directe, ou alors pour faire faire mes exercices directement aux dyslexiques via le web (avantage des éditeurs de manuels qui sont de plus en plus nombreux à offrir un accès à leurs exercices numérisés).


----------



## figaro (23 Mars 2010)

Louis a dit:


> Cet appareil, tout de même, a de quoi m'appeler...
> Enseignant de français, j'utilise beaucoup de projections Keynote lors de mes corrections à l'attention des élèves (collégiens), et j'ai eu l'occasion de voir à quel point l'interface privée d'outil de pointage autre que le doigt est un support très apprécié par les élèves dyslexiques dont j'ai la charge. Avec l'adaptateur vers un vidéoprojecteur, j'aurai là un outil particulièrement efficace  pour une projection directe, ou alors pour faire faire mes exercices directement aux dyslexiques via le web (avantage des éditeurs de manuels qui sont de plus en plus nombreux à offrir un accès à leurs exercices numérisés).



Je remarque que beaucoup de professeurs sont intéressés par l'iPad à des fins professionnelles.
Par contre je n'ai pas compris "faire faire mes exercices directement aux dyslexiques via le web" cela veut dire qu'ils auront tous un iPad ?


----------



## Louis (23 Mars 2010)

figaro a dit:


> Par contre je n'ai pas compris "faire faire mes exercices directement aux dyslexiques via le web" cela veut dire qu'ils auront tous un iPad ?



Ha ! Le rêve...
Non, j'aurai le mien  il y a longtemps que je me suis résolu à utiliser mes propres outils informatiques dans le cadre de mon travail, vu comme on peine à équiper décemment une simple salle informatique.

En fait, les élèves dyslexiques ne sont qu'une poignée dans les classes : j'ai avec moi un assistant d'éducation avec qui nous les encadrons de plus près pendant que les autres peuvent faire leurs exercices de manière autonome. L'iPad permettra de les faire travailler sur autre un support adapté où ils se sentent plus à l'aise, en alternance avec un peu d'écriture manuelle et de l'oral. J'ai déjà pu faire l'expérience avec un iPod touch, mais l'écran est trop petit.


----------



## figaro (23 Mars 2010)

Louis a dit:


> Ha ! Le rêve...
> Non, j'aurai le mien  il y a longtemps que je me suis résolu à utiliser mes propres outils informatiques dans le cadre de mon travail, vu comme on peine à équiper décemment une simple salle informatique.
> 
> En fait, les élèves dyslexiques ne sont qu'une poignée dans les classes : j'ai avec moi un assistant d'éducation avec qui nous les encadrons de plus près pendant que les autres peuvent faire leurs exercices de manière autonome. L'iPad permettra de les faire travailler sur autre un support adapté où ils se sentent plus à l'aise, en alternance avec un peu d'écriture manuelle et de l'oral. J'ai déjà pu faire l'expérience avec un iPod touch, mais l'écran est trop petit.



Je comprends mieux ! C'est vraiment regrettable d'avoir à fournir un équipement personnel à des fins professionnel, en espérant que cela s'arrange ! Très bonne idée en tous cas et c'est tout à votre honneur de vouloir mettre plus à l'aise les enfants dyslexiques, je ne suis pas un expert mais je crois savoir qu'ils ont une autre logique et l'iPad pourrait donc les aider. Bravo 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h08 ----------

Je reprends un de mes commentaires ( http://www.macg.co/news/voir/148101/a-quoi-sert-un-ipad#topComment ) car il résume ce que je compte faire de l'iPad et avec quels outils :

Personnellement je suis étudiant en M1 Management (pour préciser que ce n'est pas du tout scientifique) et je suis conquis par le concept de l'iPad ! Pourquoi me demanderez-vous, surtout que j'ai déjà un Macbook Air.

Concrètement tout simplement parce que l'iPad de base :
-aura bien 3 ou 4h d'autonomie en plus de mon MBA
-sera ENCORE plus léger (j'avais pris un MBA du refurb motivé par son poids)
-aura la suite iWork ADAPTEE au tactile

Ensuite en achetant des compléments :
-The Omni Group va sortir ses 5 logiciels de productivité sur iPad ( http://www.omnigroup.com/blog/entry/iPad_or_Bust => "Yes. Five. We want to bring all five of our productivity apps to iPad: OmniGraffle, OmniOutliner, OmniPlan, OmniFocus, and OmniGraphSketcher." A titre personnel je possède et utilise très fréquemment OmniGraffle (schémas) et OmniGraphSketcher (graphiques)
-PadNotes ( http://www.igen.fr/ipad/padnotes-le-bloc-notes-tout-faire-de-l-ipad-10748 ) ou autre pour annoter des PDF de cours ou articles fournis par mes profs
-Pogo Sketch qui est un stylo pour plus de précision si besoin ( http://tenonedesign.com/sketch.php )

Pour résumer : prendre les cours avec Pages (j'attends tout de même de tester le clavier tactile en magasin), compléter avec des schémas/graphiques via Omnigraffle/Omnigraphsketcher, faire des croquis au doigt ou au stylet avec Pogo Sketch, annoter des cours/documents avec PadNotes.


----------



## MacSedik (23 Mars 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Et la perte d' autonomie sur le 3G c'est carrément la douche froid!
> Le 3GS se débrouille un peu mieux d' après les retours enfin c' est quand mais fou de mettre une puce 3G sur un téléphone et mettre une batterie moins bonne que la précédente.



Oui je confirme pour l'autonomie, mais je savais pas que la batterie été moins "bonne" que celle de l'EDGE(?)

je pense que surtout dans ce cas, Apple a fait beaucoup d'économie d'échelles entre l'EDGE et le 3G (encore plus après avec le 3GS). Et cela, dans tout les domaines (packaging, composants moins onéreux grâce à l'amortissement des coûts de fabrication...), enfin que dis-je, c'est Hon Hai le fabricant taiwanais qui a fait toutes ces économies. Apple ne fait que sous-traiter. 

Pour l'iPad, c'est encore mieux (l'alu c'est celui recyclé dans les chaines des Mac, le proc, celui de l'iPhone et la mémoire celle de l'iPhone, c'est-à-dire, Samsung) il reste plus que l'écran, qui prend une part importante dans le coût de fabrication.


----------



## F118I4 (23 Mars 2010)

Oui la batterie est moins bonne d' ailleurs on était halluciné sur FrenchiPhone quant on a appris, c' est à cause du poids (ou du gain de place) je ne sais plus trop cela remonte.

Sinon je voulais quand même souligné que l' iPhone Edge était beaucoup plus fiable que l' iPhone 3G ou 3GS.
Produire plus à un coup c' est claire... (problème de jour entre l' écran et la coque, craquelures, surchauffe, jaunissement) C' est ce qui me fait peur avec l' iPad.
Avec mon 3G ils ont jamais réussis à me filer un iPhone sans défaut prononcé (4 changements).
Au final tous les constructeurs font pareil mais bon avec Apple on débourse chère du coup on a plus à y perdre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Sinon , j'étais dans mon Apr lorsque un client s'est présenté pour un iPad , le type a demandé si elle était mieux qu'un netbook , la réponse qu'il a donné c'est que l'iPad était un objet de consultation.
Quand le client a dit que l'iPad ne servait à rien lorsque on avait l'iPhone (Mail etc) , le vendeur n'a pas su répondre .

@Shaka : J'ai un poc DANS le verre de l'iPhone , c'est super hein ? Faut que je contacte Apple mais le bouzin est hors garantie : Je vais en profiter pour changer de téléphone .


----------



## Louis (23 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Quand le client a dit que l'iPad ne servait à rien lorsque on avait l'iPhone (Mail etc) , le vendeur n'a pas su répondre .


Il est à peu près certain que l'iPad ne saura se démarquer de ses petits frères qu'avec des applications qui lui seront spécifiques (comme iWork, justement). Mais j'ai toute confiance dans les développeurs pour qu'ils nous concoctent quelques merveilles. Ils l'ont déjà fait pour l'iPhone!


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

Louis a dit:


> Il est à peu près certain que l'iPad ne saura se démarquer de ses petits frères qu'avec des applications qui lui seront spécifiques (comme iWork, justement). Mais j'ai toute confiance dans les développeurs pour qu'ils nous concoctent quelques merveilles. Ils l'ont déjà fait pour l'iPhone!



C'est vrai que la version iWork sur l'iPhone elle dépote !


----------



## dadoo113 (23 Mars 2010)

je ne l'achèterai pas, mais le conseillerai à toutes les grands mères et tous ceux qui veulent lire leurs mails et n'ont pas besoin d'un ordinateur car ils ne font pas de photo numérique, pas de video etc...


----------



## MacSedik (23 Mars 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Sinon je voulais quand même souligné que l' iPhone Edge était beaucoup plus fiable que l' iPhone 3G ou 3GS.
> Produire plus à un coup c' est claire... (problème de jour entre l' écran et la coque, craquelures, surchauffe, *jaunissement*) C' est ce qui me fait peur avec l' iPad.
> Avec mon 3G ils ont jamais réussis à me filer un iPhone sans défaut prononcé (4 changements).
> Au final tous les constructeurs font pareil mais bon avec Apple on débourse chère du coup on a plus à y perdre.



Je pense que c'est à la mode chez Apple, toutes gammes confondues .

L'iPad, en tout cas, ces problèmes de jeunesses c'est les américains qui vont essuyer les plâtres d'abord . et là je te rejoins que l'écran j'attends de voir ce que ça donne pour juger l'appareil. 2 semaines et on verra les premiers tests d'ars technica et autres, plus les app dispo dessus (pour le moment c'est les jeux qui l'emportent).  


PS: Apple n'a toujours pas communiqué ni les prix ni les dates de dispo dans le reste du monde.


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2010)

Décidément ... après un iPhone, voila que je remplace mon iBook par un MB (refurb). Trop tard pour l'iPad : ce sera la version 2 pour moi (peut-être).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Oui je confirme pour l'autonomie, mais je savais pas que la batterie été moins "bonne" que celle de l'EDGE(?)
> 
> je pense que surtout dans ce cas, Apple a fait beaucoup d'économie d'échelles entre l'EDGE et le 3G (encore plus après avec le 3GS). Et cela, dans tout les domaines (packaging, composants moins onéreux grâce à l'amortissement des coûts de fabrication...), enfin que dis-je, c'est Hon Hai le fabricant taiwanais qui a fait toutes ces économies. Apple ne fait que sous-traiter.
> 
> Pour l'iPad, c'est encore mieux (l'alu c'est celui recyclé dans les chaines des Mac, le proc, celui de l'iPhone et la mémoire celle de l'iPhone, c'est-à-dire, Samsung) il reste plus que l'écran, qui prend une part importante dans le coût de fabrication.



La 3G sur un smart phone c'est ce qui consomme le plus, personnellement sur mon BB je passe en 2G quand je sais que je vais en avoir besoin longtemps sans le charger .... Puis comme je regarde pas la télé, et que j'ai pas de viso, je m'en cogne de la 3G, le surf est un peu plus long mais rien d'insupportable.

Donc la 3G sur l'ipad ....


----------



## MacSedik (24 Mars 2010)

Moi je pense que dans le cas de l'iPad, le mieux c'est de le prendre en WiFi. La 3G je confirme ça consomme un max! rien que quand je regarde la télé pendant 5 mn sur mon 3GS, ça diminue 3 à 4 %, voir plus des fois. 

depuis qu'on attends les prix, un site allemand a dévoilé les prix supposés des iPad (un coup de pub?) :
ça commence à 549 &#8364; (cher à mon avis). Et à ce prix, le prendre en WiFi et en 16 Go me semble "la meilleure" solution.


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> depuis qu'on attends les prix, un site allemand a dévoilé les prix supposés des iPad (un coup de pub?) :
> ça commence à 549  (cher à mon avis). Et à ce prix, le prendre en WiFi et en 16 Go me semble "la meilleure" solution.



J'ai répondu oui à la mise en place du sondage mais depuis hier et la rumeur sur les prix j'avoue que je suis un peu refroidi. Une machine plus cher en  qu'en $ faut pas pousser. S. J. devrait appliquer la même parité pour AAPL :rateau:
Outre le prix je pense en rester à la version Wi-Fi.


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mars 2010)

Les prix on les a pas encore mais si ça se confirme je crois que plein d'acheteurs potentiels (hors USA) annuleront leur achat, ou vont le porter vers une tablette concurrente (?), ou iront le commander aux USA. 

Pour ma part et après réflexion, l'iPad à 549&#8364; c'est 99,999%: Non (même si j'aurais les flousses), faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin Maurice! euh... Steve. 

Sinon, on a déjà jailbreaké l'iPhone OS 3.1.3 (lien iGeneration).


----------



## Frodon (26 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pour ma part et après réflexion, l'iPad à 549&#8364; c'est 99,999%: Non (même si j'aurais les flousses), faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin Maurice! euh... Steve.



J'aime les rumeurs!  Notes qu'à titre perso je n'y crois pas du tout à cette rumeur de 549&#8364;. C'est du jamais vu chez Apple, au pire on a 1&#8364; TTC = 1$ HT, mais jamais plus (du moins tant que l'Euro reste supérieure au dollars en bourse).

Au taux actuel, je pense qu'on s'oriente vers du 499 Euros (l'Euro à perdu pas mal ces derniers temps, et Apple n'applique jamais la conversion exacte + TVA (qui donnerait 499$ HT = 446 Euros TTC (TVA française incluse donc)), et vend en général toujours un peu plus cher que le simple calcul mathématique de conversion + TVA.

Evidement si d'ici fin avril l'Euro baisse encore et que la conversion + TVA strictement appliquée donnerait un prix de 500 Euros, alors là oui 549 Euros serait réaliste... On verra bien ce qui arrivera. En gros, il suffirait que l'Euros descende à moins de 1,20$ pour que cela soit réaliste.


----------



## kouki38 (26 Mars 2010)

Personnellement, je n'en aurai pas du tout l'utilité, mon MBP me convient très bien et je vais attendre quelques mois pour voir si Apple sortira ou non un nouvel iPhone avant de m'en acheter un (mine de rien, ce joli MBP a fait un petit trou dans mon compte en banque ^^)

L'iPad à l'air simpa, très agréable à utiliser, mais voilà je ne reçois pas tant de mail que ça, les photos/vidéos, j'ai pas trop le temps de les regarder.. Je pense ça pourrait être vraiment appréciable pour les personnes qui bougent beaucoup, durant les trajets ils peuvent regarder des films (évidemment si ils font les trajets en train/avion, pas en voiture !! =P) etc. Mais bon ceci n'étant pas mon train de vie, l'iPad ne sera pas pour moi (dommage, c'est quand même beau et class comme machine  )


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mars 2010)

Bienvenue à toi kouki38 , 

Il faudra qu'Apple mette les bouchées doubles niveau Marketing, pour avoir des chiffres de ventes comme ceux de l'iPhone.  et cela passera sûrement par les prix hors USA.


----------



## Romain4472 (26 Mars 2010)

Non car l'iPad ne me serait pas utile du tout mon MacBook me suffit amplement =) par contre passer à l'iPhone à noël oui =)


----------



## tedz (27 Mars 2010)

Bon bah pas dit qu'on ait des ipad fin avril chez nous, ya déjà de la rupture de stock aux US :
http://www.ipadd.fr/lipad-en-rupture-de-stock/961/


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Mars 2010)

tedz a dit:


> Bon bah pas dit qu'on ait des ipad fin avril chez nous, ya déjà de la rupture de stock aux US :
> http://www.ipadd.fr/lipad-en-rupture-de-stock/961/



!


----------



## MacSedik (27 Mars 2010)

tedz a dit:


> Bon bah pas dit qu'on ait des ipad fin avril chez nous, ya déjà de la rupture de stock aux US :
> http://www.ipadd.fr/lipad-en-rupture-de-stock/961/



j'avais lu quelque part qu'Apple (enfin son sous-traîtant) avait une capacité de production de 600 000 iPad malgré le problème technique (?) rencontré au début du mois.

C'est un coup de pub, s'ils ont produit 600 000 en Mars (+ la prochaine production d'Avril) et il y'a 250 000 ou 300 000 pré-commandes,  je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent être *déjà* en rupture de stock .


----------



## tedz (27 Mars 2010)

Ouai, sauf si on a pas les vrais chiffres (AppleStore online et physiques) et les bonnes données de production, c'est généralement que des spéculations


----------



## MacSedik (27 Mars 2010)

tedz a dit:


> Ouai, sauf si on a pas les vrais chiffres (AppleStore online et physiques) et les bonnes données de production, *c'est généralement que des spéculations*



Oui et d'analystes sortis de je sais pas où!  

non plus sérieusement, sauf les déclarations de Foxconn les prédictions d'analystes c'est un peu flou mais bon c'est les seuls qui donnent des chiffres, Apple ne le fait que lors de l'AG des actionnaires. Sur la rupture de stock je pense que plus ça va plus Apple réitérera l'expérience des iMac livré 2 mois voir plus tard. ils donnent l'impression d'être débordés (màj des Mac pro, MBP, iLife et iWork qui ont plus d'un an, iPad, iPhone 4G et Mac OS 10.6.3...), mais que dis-je : ils sont *débordés*!!


----------



## ederntal (29 Mars 2010)

Apple à mis en ligne une visite guidée vidéo assez poussée...
http://www.apple.com/ipad/guided-tours/

Pour ceux qui veulent baver un peu plus


----------



## Frodon (29 Mars 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Apple à mis en ligne une visite guidée vidéo assez poussée...
> http://www.apple.com/ipad/guided-tours/
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent baver un peu plus



Sympa en effet, et quand on sait toutes les applis de tierce partie qu'il y aura en plus, c'est plus que convaincant.

Je trouve par exemple que Pages, Keynote et Numbers sont pas mal complet pour une première version iPad.


----------



## clochelune (29 Mars 2010)

chandler_jf a dit:


> J'ai répondu oui à la mise en place du sondage mais depuis hier et la rumeur sur les prix j'avoue que je suis un peu refroidi. Une machine plus cher en  qu'en $ faut pas pousser. S. J. devrait appliquer la même parité pour AAPL :rateau:
> Outre le prix je pense en rester à la version Wi-Fi.



ça a toujours été plus cher en euro qu'en dollar les produits apple!$c'est pas l'iPad qui fera l'exception, mais je pense qu'ils vont faire attention! je me fie d'avantage à ce que pense frodon!
j'ai hâte en tout cas de lire les premiers retours!!


----------



## MacSedik (29 Mars 2010)

idem, j'attends le week-end prochain et son lot de vidéos d'"unboxing" sur Youtube . Pour se faire une idée précise sur l'appareil et ses capacités et les interrogations qu'il soulève (quid de la RAM? probable que ça soit 512Mo... du proco? de l'écran?... je veux dire entre les mains des gens lambda).


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> [&#8230;]entre les mains des gens lambda



Ah non, moi c'est alpha mon p'tit nom&#8230;

(pas tapper, aïe&#8230


----------



## Frodon (29 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ah non, moi c'est alpha mon p'tit nom
> 
> (pas tapper, aïe)



Ah bon? J'avais entendu dire plutôt que c'était beta ton p'tit nom.


----------



## AppleInside (30 Mars 2010)

http://www.itrmobiles.com/articles/...se-euro-face-dollar.html?key=1904b445e7a4e5eb

Je sais pas vous, mais si c'est le cas, et même si je comptais m'en prendre un, je boycotte!


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2010)

AppleInside a dit:


> http://www.itrmobiles.com/articles/...se-euro-face-dollar.html?key=1904b445e7a4e5eb
> 
> Je sais pas vous, mais si c'est le cas, et même si je comptais m'en prendre un, je boycotte!



Apple s'est toujours fait du fric sur la parité EUR/USD et a toujours pris les européens pour des machines à &#8364;&#8364;, ce qu'ils sont vraisemblablement...


----------



## AppleInside (30 Mars 2010)

Qu'ils se prennent une petite marge passe encore, mais là c'est abusé (si ça se confirme bien sur)


----------



## MacSedik (30 Mars 2010)

Je rappel qu'Apple est une société a but lucratif... Donc quand ils auront l'occasion ils s'en priveront pas


----------



## Frodon (30 Mars 2010)

AppleInside a dit:


> http://www.itrmobiles.com/articles/...se-euro-face-dollar.html?key=1904b445e7a4e5eb
> 
> Je sais pas vous, mais si c'est le cas, et même si je comptais m'en prendre un, je boycotte!



L'iPad ne sera pas vendu à ces prix. Si l'Euro avait continué à baissé, peut être, mais vu que l'Euro a tendance à remonter ces derniers jours, et sauf revirement soudain, il y a peu de chance.

Donc au moment ou ces rumeurs de prix avait été annoncé, c'était de l'ordre du probable, vu le chemin qu'empruntait l'Euro face au Dollar, mais aujourd'hui ça l'est de moins en moins.


----------



## AppleInside (30 Mars 2010)

J'espère vraiment que tu dis vrai Frodon Saké de la Comtée, mais cette "rumeur" vient de plusieurs sources maintenant, et j'ai bien peur que cela se concrétise...


----------



## Frodon (30 Mars 2010)

AppleInside a dit:


> J'espère vraiment que tu dis vrai Frodon Saké de la Comtée, mais cette "rumeur" vient de plusieurs sources maintenant, et j'ai bien peur que cela se concrétise...



Attention à ne pas confondre sources et articles relayants l'information. Selon mes recherches, il n'y a qu'une seule et unique source (un distributeur, en l'occurrence celui-là: http://www.3gstore.de/ipad/), par contre elle a effectivement été relayé un nombre non négligeable de fois.

Tu verras que tous les articles qui parlent de ces prix et qui ont le courage de donner le lien de leur source, donne comme lien celui de 3GStore.de.


----------



## clochelune (30 Mars 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> L'iPad ne sera pas vendu à ces prix. Si l'Euro avait continué à baissé, peut être, mais vu que l'Euro a tendance à remonter ces derniers jours, et sauf revirement soudain, il y a peu de chance.
> 
> Donc au moment ou ces rumeurs de prix avait été annoncé, ç'était de l'ordre du probable, vu le chemin qu'empruntait l'Euro face au Dollar, mais aujourd'hui ça l'est de moins en moins.



je ne sais pas à quel prix il sera vendu, mais je me l'offrirai!
pas dès sa sortie (j'ai déjà pris l'iMac en décembre, donc on va attendre un peu) mais je sens que ce bijou sera à moi!! il m'intéresse vraiment beaucoup (voir les films, lire les livres électroniques, avoir pages avec soi, le clavier tactile! pouvoir rajouter une sortie SDHC pour les photos etc! avoir mes méls à protée de doigt!) 

vraiment, j'ai hâte de le voir sortir!!


----------



## Frodon (30 Mars 2010)

Je vais y aller de mes propres estimations, basées sur une déduction à partir de la politique de conversion appliquée jusqu'à maintenant chez Apple:

- iPad 16Go WiFi: 499 Euros TTC (prix réel au taux actuel du 30/03/2010: 443 Euros TTC)
- iPad 32Go WiFi: 599 Euros TTC (prix réel au taux actuel du 30/03/2010: 532 Euros TTC)
- iPad 64 Go WiFi: 699 Euros TTC (prix réel au taux actuel du 30/03/2010: 620 Euros TTC)
- iPad 16Go 3G + WiFi: 629 Euros TTC (prix réel au taux actuel du 30/03/2010: 559 Euros TTC)
- iPad 32 Go 3G + WiFi: 729 Euros TTC (prix réel au taux actuel du 30/03/2010: 647 Euros TTC)
- iPad 64 Go 3G + WiFi: 829 Euros TTC (prix réel au taux actuel du 30/03/2010: 736 Euros TTC)

Perso ca me semble plus être du Apple ce genre de prix que ceux que 3GStore applique (sans indication aucune de la part d'Apple qui n'a pas encore communiqué d'informations aux distributeurs).

Selon moi 3GStore veut se faire de la pub et surtout être le premier distributeur à accepter des commandes d'iPad, et donc a pris le risque de faire un pari sur les prix, au risque de devoir les modifier par la suite.

Notez que si 3GStore est un bon magasin en ligne, il ne débitera pas les cartes bancaires de ses clients avant l'envoi, ce qui lui permettra de débiter le vrai prix officiel au final, si celui-ci s'avère différent de leurs estimations.

Mais que LSA relaye la rumeur ne lui donne pas plus de crédit. D'ailleurs le fait que LSA précise que l'information vient d'un distributeur, cela veut tout dire quant à sa fiabilité, puisqu'aucun distributeur européen n'a, à l'heure actuelle, d'information sur la question. Et d'ailleurs je pense qu'Apple eux même n'ont pas encore arrêté de prix en Europe.


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Mars 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> je ne sais pas à quel prix il sera vendu, mais je me l'offrirai!
> pas dès sa sortie (j'ai déjà pris l'iMac en décembre, donc on va attendre un peu) mais je sens que ce bijou sera à moi!! il m'intéresse vraiment beaucoup (voir les films, lire les livres électroniques, avoir pages avec soi, le clavier tactile! pouvoir rajouter une sortie SDHC pour les photos etc! avoir mes méls à protée de doigt!)
> 
> vraiment, j'ai hâte de le voir sortir!!



Ouaaah ! Ce n'est plus de l'intérêt, c'est de la passion, le grand amour quoi !  :love:


----------



## figaro (30 Mars 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ouaaah ! Ce n'est plus de l'intérêt, c'est de la passion, le grand amour quoi !  :love:



Et oui clochelune et moi on va avoir un problème car on est tombé amoureux de la même bestiole .

J'ai également acheté un iMac 27" (en Novembre) mais je vais sauter sur l'iPad à sa sortie car je revends mon Macbook Air vendredi pour l'occasion. J'ai hâte .


----------



## AppleInside (30 Mars 2010)

On en remet une petite couche sur iGeneration ...
http://www.igen.fr/rumeurs/ipad-details-sur-les-prix-et-le-lancement-en-france-10927#comments


----------



## Hellix06 (30 Mars 2010)

AppleInside a dit:


> On en remet une petite couche sur iGeneration ...
> http://www.igen.fr/rumeurs/ipad-details-sur-les-prix-et-le-lancement-en-france-10927#comments



De toute façon si le prix est aussi élevé, je pense qu'ils pourront se la mettre ou je pense leur tablette, et vu la taille ils vont le sentir bien passer. 

Je ne comprends pas la stratégie d'Apple. Le prix en France reviendrait à Prendre l'iPad aux US et s'offrir de prime l'AppleCare qui permet d'avoir 3 ans de garantie INTERNATIONALE.
Faut vraiment être mou du bulbe pour avoir une politique tarifaire aussi stupide.

De toute façon je ne comptais plus l'acheter, à la place ce sera l'iPhone 4 et un HDD de 1To pour mon Macbook pro unibody :love:


----------



## F118I4 (30 Mars 2010)

En tout cas, la grosse new du moment c' est qu' Apple a communiqué pour les firmware: 

"Les personnes qui feront l'acquisition d'un iPad pourront obtenir gratuitement une révision majeure du système d'exploitation.
Ainsi, les personnes qui achèteront l&#8217;iPad dès sa sortie pourront télécharger sans surcoût la version 4.0 quand elle sortira. Par contre, pour la version 5.x, il faudra mettre la main au portefeuille."

Source MacG: http://www.igen.fr/ipad/ipad-la-premiere-mise-jour-gratuite-la-seconde-payante-10926


----------



## fransik (30 Mars 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Je vais y aller de mes propres estimations, basées sur une déduction à partir de la politique de conversion appliquée jusqu'à maintenant chez Apple:
> 
> - iPad 16Go WiFi: 499 Euros TTC (prix réel au taux actuel du 30/03/2010: 443 Euros TTC)
> - iPad 32Go WiFi: 599 Euros TTC (prix réel au taux actuel du 30/03/2010: 532 Euros TTC)
> ...





*+1*
Les appareils vendus par 3GStore constituent ce que l'on appelle communément le marché gris. 

Du moins, c'est vrai pour les iPhones, et ils le précisent, i_Phone aus der EU_ (3G/ Dans détails), sans d'ailleurs mentionner comment le SAV serait géré... 
Dans le cas de l'iPhone, c'est retour impératif dans le pays d'achat. 

Et il y a de fortes chances pour que ce soit valable aussi pour l'iPad. 
Mais Apple n'en a encore rien indiqué(?), hors USA, puisque l'appareil n'est de toutes façons pas encore commercialisé chez nous sur le Vieux Continent... 

Pour rappel, en Allemagne seul T-Mobile distribue l'iPhone, et contrairement à la France, un déverrouillage n'est gratuit qu'au bout de deux ans. 
Sauf pour la version prépayée, soit dit en passant. 



Pour l'iPad donc, aucune indication en revanche, hormis une estimation des dates de livraison. 
Si Apple ne devait effectivement approvisionner essentiellement ses propres canaux de distribution en Europe également, 3GStore devra se les procurer hors réseau, ce qu'ils font probablement déjà. 

Probablement, parceque si c'est vrai pour les iPhone, leur CGV précisent que les délais indiqués ne sont _pas_ garantis (§6), ce qui est évidement encore plus vrai dans le cas d'une simple réservation. 

Pour les iPhones encore, ils précisent _EU-Ware vom deutschen Vertragshändler_ (pour le 3GS). 
Ça ne signifie qu'il s'agirait d'un produit en provenance de l'U.E., via un négociant sous contrat, sans précision quand au type de contrat, rien de moins. 
Un contrat avec son/ ses fournisseur(s), certes, mais sans les mentionner. Et c'est exactement là que cela prête à confusion  y compris pour un locuteur natif, il ne s'agit en aucun cas d'un revendeur ou d'un distributeur Apple. 



Juste un _simple négociant_(!) en téléphones portables. 
Et en l'espèce, un négociant qui a su se mettre en lumière, et qui, au vu des tarifs qu'ils annoncent pour l'iPad, entend surtout ne pas prendre de risque financier. 
Ou d'en tondre certains, c'est une question de simple appréciation. 



Frodon a dit:


> [...]ne débitera pas les cartes bancaires de ses clients avant l'envoi, ce qui lui permettra de débiter le vrai prix officiel au final, si celui-ci s'avère différent de leurs estimations.



§7 de leurs CGV, Nachname, Vorkasse, PayPal, soit contre-remboursement (encore très courant en Allemagne), règlement préalable pu via PayPal. 
Donc le paiement serait en tous cas bel et bien enregistré immédiatement. 



Ergo, attendre un petit peu plus pour celles & ceux intéressés, ce sera sûrement bien moins cher, et en cas de pépin, la garantie ne sera pas difficile à faire appliquer. 

Pour ma part, je ne pense pas céder à l'envie d'en prendre un, simplement parceque je n'en ai pas le besoin (Fixe, portable & iPhone), du moins tant que je garde le MBP...


----------



## figaro (30 Mars 2010)

@fransik

Merci de nous avoir éclairé !


Pour ma part je revends mon portable donc j'en aurai besoin . Je pense que c'est partie pour une pré-commande sur l'Apple Store français sauf si mon APR local l'aura à la sortie fin avril.


----------



## Nathalex (30 Mars 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Je vais y aller de mes propres estimations, basées sur une déduction à partir de la politique de conversion appliquée jusqu'à maintenant chez Apple:
> 
> - iPad 16Go WiFi: 499 Euros TTC (prix réel au taux actuel du 30/03/2010: 443 Euros TTC)
> - iPad 32Go WiFi: 599 Euros TTC (prix réel au taux actuel du 30/03/2010: 532 Euros TTC)
> ...



Tu tiens compte de la taxe pour la copie privée dans tes estimations ?


----------



## billboc (30 Mars 2010)

l'iPad aurait été parfait pour femme :love: 
Mais sa seule demande a été de pouvoir voir toutes les videos dans safari et dans mail

sniff... pas prèt d'avoir un iPad à la maison 

PS: elle a un ibook 600 blanc qui galère sur internet...


----------



## Litea (30 Mars 2010)

Tout d'abord bonsoir,

Je vais y aller de mon intervention dans ce topic qui devient de plus en plus constructif face aux derniers intervenant. Sans citer : Fransik (merci aussi, j'y vois plus clair).

A l'annonce de l'iPad fin Janvier 10, je faisais partie des détracteurs de ce dernier. Je ne suis pas du genre à en parler sur les forums ou autre mais dans mon entourage, se fut une sacrée déception.
J'en parlais comme un objet incomplet, comme un périphérique et donc inutile.
J'avais en autre un iPod Touch. 
Je me disais donc combien ce device était inutile. 

Cependant, depuis la revente de ce dernier, je commence à me prendre au jeu de la communication made in Jobs. Je commence à rêver iPad, vivre iPad et économiser iPad...

J'ai déjà un Macbook Air et pourtant, tout ferait penser à une inutilité profonde d'acquérir cet objet. Et bien, dorénavant je le vois autrement.

Effectivement, tout ce qu'il manquait à cet objet c'était une webcam, des connectiques, un écran pixel qi, bref tout le tointoin du profond geek que j'étais avant.

Apple crée pour répondre aux besoins, pas besoin de x ram ou x ghz pour faire plaisir aux invétérés. Non, si c'est fluide et que l'expérience utilisateur est là, c'est ce qu'il fallait. Cette vision des choses, je l'ai vu en acquérant le Macbook Air.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai donc de l'argent de coter pour acquérir à la sortie française ce qui sera pour moi un outil. En complément pour le travail et en remplacement de mon iPod touch qui faisait office de mini-tablette multimédia. Enfin, on le voit de plus en plus l'effort de faire de l'iPad un objet autre quant au contenu que l'iphone ou l'ipod, par l'adaptation supérieur des "logiciels/applications" quelle contiendra !


Quant au prix, comme nous en avons déjà parlé, cela reste plus ou moins correct. La conversion à la Apple ne correspond pas à notre état d'esprit de consommateurs. Cependant face à un netboook / notebook, nous restons dans une gamme de prix équivalente.


De plus, merci à la populasse de macge d'être aussi vivante, je ne répond quasiment jamais aux topics mais je lis énormément toutes vos interventions et quel bonheur !


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mars 2010)

Et merde, on en a encore perdu un&#8230; ils vont tous finir par se sectairiser à la pomme, fait ch$%* !


----------



## MacSedik (30 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et merde, on en a encore perdu un ils se vont tous finir par se sectairiser à la pomme, fait ch$%* !



No comment... 
HAL il y va chaque soir de sa p'tite blagounette 

Sinon l'iPad au Canada peut-être ( je dis bien peut-être) le 24 avril qui tombe un samedi... quid de nous pauvres Européens (vaches à lait), je table pour Mai tiens parce qu'il faut les (je parle des européens) calmer après l'annonce des prix... 

Je pense que les prix qui sont annoncés commençant par 549 sont tout à fait possibles, souvenez-vous les premiers iPod Touch.


----------



## Frodon (31 Mars 2010)

Nathalex a dit:


> Tu tiens compte de la taxe pour la copie privée dans tes estimations ?



Oui (sauf pour les conversions strictes évidement)


----------



## Pabblo (31 Mars 2010)

L'ipod touch me suffit.


----------



## Frodon (31 Mars 2010)

iGeneration aurait eu vent, suite à la publication de la rumeur de tarifs annoncés par LSA (de source allemande), d'un prix commençant à 459 pour le modèle 16Go WiFi (et non 549 tel qu'annoncé par LSA):

http://www.igen.fr/rumeurs/l-ipad-en-france-partir-de-459-10943

Perso je pense que ce tarif est plus logique. Au pire, selon moi, cela pourra monter à 499 Euros, mais pas plus, pour le modèle 16Go WiFi.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (31 Mars 2010)

Litea a dit:


> Tout d'abord bonsoir,
> 
> Je vais y aller de mon intervention dans ce topic qui devient de plus en plus constructif face aux derniers intervenant. Sans citer : Fransik (merci aussi, j'y vois plus clair).
> 
> ...



   Hello, 

  Je te rejoins totalement sur ta réflexion c&#8217;est pour cela que je ne redirais pas ce qui tu viens de décrire.

  Je pense acheter un Ipad sauf si le prix est exhorbitant !! pour en premier lieu la lecture de magazines et surtout les livres. 

  J&#8217;ai franchement l&#8217;impression que beaucoup de médias et divers services tournerons autour de l&#8217;Ipad&#8230;

  Bonne journée, je prends également beaucoup de plaisir à lire tous les commentaires


----------



## MacSedik (31 Mars 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> iGeneration aurait eu vent, suite à la publication de la rumeur de tarifs annoncés par LSA (de source allemande), d'un prix commençant à 459 pour le modèle 16Go WiFi (et non 549 tel qu'annoncé par LSA):
> 
> http://www.igen.fr/rumeurs/l-ipad-en-france-partir-de-459-10943
> 
> Perso je pense que ce tarif est plus logique. Au pire, selon moi, cela pourra monter à 499 Euros, mais pas plus, pour le modèle 16Go WiFi.



J'ai lu l'article mais quelles sont leur sources? Apple, un distributeur? une pythie? parce que bon moi aussi je vais y aller de mon estimation... 
sinon d'accord avec toi Frodon Saque*t*, à ce prix là la pillule sera moins dure à digérer  (pour les futurs acquéreurs).


----------



## Paradise (31 Mars 2010)

En réponse au titre du Topic ! 

Oui car je suis un gros geek :rateau:


----------



## DrFatalis (31 Mars 2010)

L'ami Frodon na pas tort, mais connaissant Apple, à coté de qui Balthazar Picsou est un philanthrope notoire, je parierai bien pur un premier prix au tarif "spychologique" de 499,99  seulement !


----------



## Bjeko (31 Mars 2010)

Bah, 459, 549, c'est juste une inversion de chiffres... espérons seulement que ça ne sera pas 954


----------



## Macbeth (31 Mars 2010)

Le truc chouette ce serait qu'ils aient oublié une virgule quelque part entre ces trois chiffres.
(oui et aussi que mes voisins de pallier soient des bisounours)


----------



## Frodon (31 Mars 2010)

DrFatalis a dit:


> L'ami Frodon na pas tort, mais connaissant Apple, à coté de qui Balthazar Picsou est un philanthrope notoire, je parierai bien pur un premier prix au tarif "spychologique" de 499,99  seulement !



Tout comme moi  Enfin 499 , les 99 centimes ça n'est pas de l'habitude d'Apple


----------



## shenrone (1 Avril 2010)

Les premiers testeurs de l'iPad absolument séduits

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/53014/les_premiers_testeurs_de_l_ipad_absolument_seduits/


----------



## Frodon (1 Avril 2010)

Les liens directs vers les premiers tests:

Walt Mossberg
David Pogue
Andy Ihnatko
Edward C. Baig
PCMag


----------



## Tox (1 Avril 2010)

Les différents tests donnent l'impression que c'est à l'utilisateur de trouver à quoi destiner son iPad... ou lorsque la forme domine le fond.

Ils sont vraiment très forts chez Apple ! :rateau:


----------



## darsonic (1 Avril 2010)

Pour moi aussi c'est un grand oui. Je pense que cet appareil sans être une révolution va véritablement trouver sa place au sein du foyer ( deuxième accès internet lorsque l'imac est occupé par exemple) cadre photo, lecteur video ( pour le lit...). Et puis mon coté geek m'oblige à posséder cet objet... 
Sinon petite question plus pratique. Lorsque les precommandes seront en route, quelle est la politique d'Apple concernant le débit de la carte bancaire? A la commande ou à la livraison? Je dois en effet revendre un Eeepc et je voudrais savoir à quel moment le faire. merci pour votre aide.


----------



## MacSedik (1 Avril 2010)

ils te débitent quand ils t'envoient la facture (le produit est prêt à être expédié), ou à l'expédition. voilà ce qu'ils disent sur leur site:



_5.3 Si vous payez par carte de crédit, vous devez alors fournir vos références de carte de crédit lorsque vous passez votre Commande. Votre carte de crédit sera débitée, à votre discrétion soit lorsque nous émettrons votre Facture ou lors de l'expédition de vos Produits, soit lorsque votre droit de renoncer à l'achat, comme indiqué dans larticle 7 ci-dessous, sera expiré. Nous ne commencerons la fabrication de vos Produits ni ne vous livrerons vos Produits ou exécuterons les Services quà partir du moment où nous aurons obtenu de la part de la société émettrice de votre carte de crédit, lautorisation dutiliser votre carte de crédit pour le paiement des Produits commandés. Si nous nobtenons pas une telle autorisation nous vous en informerons. L'adresse de facturation de votre carte de crédit doit être située en France. Nous nous réservons le droit de vérifier l'identité du détenteur de la carte de paiement en lui demandant de fournir certains documents_


----------



## Frodon (2 Avril 2010)

Une petit vidéo de David Pogue, comme on les aime: http://video.nytimes.com/video/2010...ch/1247467509736/apple-ipad-town-meeting.html


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Merci !


----------



## habstyob (2 Avril 2010)

Je ne sais pas vous, mais toute cette émulation, cette excitation autour de l'ipad ces derniers jours, j'en suis tout émoustillé.... fiouf


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

habstyob a dit:


> Je ne sais pas vous, mais toute cette émulation, cette excitation autour de l'ipad ces derniers jours, j'en suis tout émoustillé.... fiouf



Tu vas voir, ça va gazer cette histoire ! 
CNBC en parle énormément en ce moment !


----------



## jp.pilet (2 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Tu vas voir, ça va gazer cette histoire !
> CNBC en parle énormément en ce moment !



bien sur que ça va fonctionner  Je vois tous les groupes de jeune dans la rue pouvoir regarder par dessus l'épaule de celui qui la tient, jouer en réseau à distance ou sur un même lieu, Je me vois avec la mouture suivante faire de la vidéo conférence nomade., téléphoner avec un kit.
Bref tous les usages rassemblés sur une même plateforme, le must


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

J'ai hâte de voir les chiffres de vente !
Et apparemment on a le même genre de visions&#8230;


----------



## MacSedik (2 Avril 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Une petit vidéo de David Pogue, comme on les aime: http://video.nytimes.com/video/2010...ch/1247467509736/apple-ipad-town-meeting.html



génial!


----------



## Mr Fon (2 Avril 2010)

salut, 

encore un petit exemple de l'utilisation de l'iPad avec l'application qui va bien pour piloter LogicPro  et autres... je ne doute pas une seconde que cet iPad trouvera également sa place dans les homes studio et studios mobiles...

http://fr.audiofanzine.com/logiciel...re/ac-7-pro-for-ipad/news/a.play,n.12148.html


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2010)

Acheter l' iPad ?

*Non*




Mais vous pouvez m'en offrir un.

Merci d'avance aux généreux donateurs.


----------



## nicoplanet (2 Avril 2010)

Sceptique au départ....

Maintenant, je suis converti, après les quelques tests et surtout avec les applis qui commencent à  émerger, et qui laissent présager de belles choses pour la suite !


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Même ici en fait: Welcome aboard !


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Petit lien sympa:

http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/02/best-ipad-apps-launch/


----------



## Mondana (2 Avril 2010)

https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas...e=N&application_id=258686&fcc_id='BCG-E2381A'

@+


----------



## figaro (2 Avril 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Une petit vidéo de David Pogue, comme on les aime: http://video.nytimes.com/video/2010...ch/1247467509736/apple-ipad-town-meeting.html



Super la vidéo ! Merci .


----------



## MacSedik (3 Avril 2010)

Mondana a dit:


> https://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/oetcf/eas...e=N&application_id=258686&fcc_id='BCG-E2381A'
> 
> @+



Oui en attendant le traditionnel teardown d'iFixit... j'ai (enfin eux ) remarqué que la mémoire flash utilisée est de Toshiba et non Samsung, quid maintenant de la quantité de RAM (256 ou 512 Mo??). Réponse dans les prochaines heures. 


PS: la FCC a donné ces photos à iFixit sans masquer les composants de la carte mère...


----------



## Guillaume B (3 Avril 2010)

OUI! mais comme je connais Steve, je passerai à la
deuxième génération...
 On aura l'air climatisé, une webcam, et un café-cognac

Mais c'est certain j'ai déjà le "cash" 
Gb


----------



## Macuserman (3 Avril 2010)

Même Woz fait la queue ! Il est sympathique lui&#8230;
Sinon, il y en a qui font la queue là et qui sont susceptibles de répondre ? 

De préférence, avec un iPad&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2010)

Déjà que faire la queue pour s'acheter un produit qu'on pourrait obtenir sans se bouger le fion de son fauteuil en cuir, pour le recevoir quelques jours plus tard _at home_ (la patience tout ça&#8230, c'est discutable&#8230; 



Macuserman a dit:


> De préférence, avec un iPad&#8230;



&#8230; mais alors, faire la queue une première fois, ouvrir sa _bourse_ pour enfin tenir le produit entre ses mains, et retourner dans ladite queue, pour dire qu'on y est, avec son iPad, c'est assez crétin&#8230; 

Mais il doit bien y en avoir, c'est sûr.  Je suis bien naïf.


----------



## MacSedik (3 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Déjà que faire la queue pour s'acheter un produit qu'on pourrait *obtenir sans se bouger le fion de son fauteuil en cuir*, pour le recevoir quelques jours plus tard _at home_ (la patience tout ça), c'est discutable



je pense qu'ils le font pour justement faire du sport un peu... en parlant de ces queues lors d'un lancement d'un produit Apple, je trouve cela marrant au début mais risible à force.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> mais alors, faire la queue une première fois, ouvrir sa _bourse_ pour enfin tenir le produit entre ses mains, et retourner dans ladite queue, pour dire qu'on y est, avec son iPad, c'est assez crétin
> 
> Mais il doit bien y en avoir, c'est sûr.  Je suis bien naïf.


Regarde Woz ! 
Il le fait bien lui !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Regarde Woz !
> Il le fait bien lui !



Il a lu ton message et voulait te donner raison.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il a lu ton message et voulait te donner raison.



Tu parles. Quand j'ai lu ta réponse, je lui ai directement téléphoné !


----------



## fredintosh (3 Avril 2010)

En parcourant les articles de sites d'info généraliste (Le Monde, Libé, Le Figaro) au sujet de l'iPad aujourd'hui, je suis stupéfié par les commentaires de lecteurs.

Je m'attendais bien-sûr à des avis un peu tranchés entre "pour" et "contre", mais là, ça ressemble à un rejet massif. La plupart ressentent cela comme une publicité déguisée.

Du coup, on dirait que les gens ne retiennent que le "buzz" sans vraiment parvenir à comprendre ce que peut (leur) apporter ce nouvel appareil, ou le rôle majeur qu'il risque de jouer dans l'avenir de l'informatique...

Un peu dommage de ne pas arriver à dépasser cette réaction "anti-marketing", qui m'apparait de plus en plus comme une posture, une sorte de cliché.
J'ai l'impression que le comble du snobisme, actuellement, ce n'est plus d'avoir des produits Apple, c'est au contraire de crier haut et fort contre le soi-disant "marketing Apple", tout en se jetant dès que possible sur les produits que feront les concurrents suite au buzz créé par Apple...


----------



## MacSedik (3 Avril 2010)

il faut dire que le buzz on peu pas le louper... les vidéos Youtube de CBS News, AFP et autres (CNET, Engadget...), l'attente des clients pour l'iPad à l'Apple Store de la Vème avenue faisait la une du Monde.fr ce matin. Après, cela attire forcement des commentaires hostiles à tout ce qui est Apple, on peut affirmer que c'est la tradition maintenant...
On s'est surtout focalisé sur cet enthousiasme ou frénésie qu'on ne comprend pas en Europe et qu'on trouve disproportionnée par rapport à l'événement (lancement d'un produit High-tech).


----------



## Macbeth (3 Avril 2010)

Bah, ce rejet de tout produit appuyé par un puissance marketing évidente est généralisée. Ça ne concerne évidemment pas qu'apple, et ça concerne autant les produit technologiques que les produits culturels (les deux sont d'ailleurs intimement liés puisqu'on peut consommer les uns sur les autres (rien de sexuel là dedans hein. )).
De toutes les façons, ceux qui s'expriment sont le plus souvent des gens franchement enthousiastes, ou bien franchement hostiles. les autres, c'est à dire la plupart des gens, on ne les lit pas.


----------



## Pyroclastique (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

désolé si cela a été déjà dis, mais je n'ai pas lu les 50 pages.

Pour ma part, c'est hors de question d'acheter ce genre de truc.
A mon avis, un des ses principal défaut est de ne pas être multitache...

Que ce soit le cas sur un Iphone ou un Ipod, mais là pour ce genre de produit....

ne compter pas lire un livre et lire vos mail sans quitter l'appli en cours...

Tant que cela ne sera pas dispo sur ce produit, Aplle n'aura pas mes sous...


----------



## Macbeth (3 Avril 2010)

Beh apparemment ce serait dispo à la prochaine mise à jour de l'os si ce que j'ai lu à droite et à gauche est vrai.


----------



## Tox (3 Avril 2010)

fredintosh a dit:


> En parcourant les articles de sites d'info généraliste (Le Monde, Libé, Le Figaro) au sujet de l'iPad aujourd'hui, je suis stupéfié par les commentaires de lecteurs.
> 
> Je m'attendais bien-sûr à des avis un peu tranchés entre "pour" et "contre", mais là, ça ressemble à un rejet massif. La plupart ressentent cela comme une publicité déguisée.
> 
> ...


Perso, je pense qu'une saine méfiance devant un produit tentant de cacher qu'il s'agit d'abord d'avoir un numéro de carte de crédit avant de profiter d'iTunes n'a rien d'anormal.

Le rôle majeur de l'iPad (bien que je le trouve sympa), c'est de vendre tout et n'importe quoi sur le modèle de l'iPhone. Une grande partie des consommateurs y trouvent leur compte, tant mieux ! Mais j'imagine que ceux qui sont depuis longtemps sur la toile sont de plus en plus méfiants.


----------



## DrFatalis (3 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> cet enthousiasme ou frénésie qu'on ne comprend pas en Europe et qu'on trouve disproportionnée par rapport à l'événement (lancement d'un produit High-tech).



Lorsque la première édition de l"'origine des espèces" est parue, elle a été épuisée dans la journée même.
Rien de neuf.
En France, on s'enthousiasmera seulement pour 11 millionnaires courant après leur baballe.
Non novis sed nove.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Avril 2010)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Lorsque la première édition de l"'origine des espèces" est parue, elle a été épuisée dans la journée même.
> Rien de neuf.
> En France, on s'enthousiasmera seulement pour 11 millionnaires courant après leur baballe.
> Non novis sed nove.



Et les Zhéros de " téléréalité "


----------



## Macuserman (4 Avril 2010)

Le multitâche sera effectivement disponible d'ici juin si tout se passe bien.  Maintenant chacun son truc !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Je pensais l'acheter , mais après avoir vu ce qu'en pensait l'équipe de Groland magZine , j'hésite :rateau:


----------



## v@g@bOnD (4 Avril 2010)

Pour ma part je vais très certainement faire l'achat...

Peut-être de part mon coté geek mais surtout pour voir ce que Apple nous propose, et comme j'ai confiance en eux je pense qu'ils ne vont pas s'arrêter là, l'iPad offre beaucoup de possibilités et je suis enthousiaste à l'idée de tester ce produit.


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2010)

Pyroclastique a dit:


> ne compter pas lire un livre et lire vos mail sans quitter l'appli en cours...



Parce que tu es capable de lire un livre et faire autre chose en même temps. Chapeau, moi, je n'y arrive pas.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Parce que tu es capable de lire un livre et faire autre chose en même temps. Chapeau, moi, je n'y arrive pas.



Troll qui respire la réalité .
Par contre , tu peux très bien lire un mail et parler sur iChat .


----------



## Macuserman (4 Avril 2010)

Ça n'a rien d'un troll&#8230;
Mais en même temps, si tu fais quelque chose pendant une lecture d'un livre, tu ne retiendras jamais ce que tu as lu ou alors tu devras faire un retour vers le passage en question.

Après, lire ses mails et jouer en même temps, non plus&#8230;
Je pourrais sortir pas mal d'associations comme ça&#8230;

En revanche, tu auras bientôt la possibilité de switcher entre tes applications, mais patience.
Déjà, rdv le 24 !


----------



## pickwick (4 Avril 2010)

Je ne pense pas que le "déferlement" anti-apple sur les médias européens actuels soit une mauvaise chose, dans la mesure où cela fait parler des produits Apple. Et comme ces produits sont bons, avec une interface utilisateur inégalée, ils s'imposeront.
Le buzz sur la marque est indispensable et qu'il se passe en bien ou en mal, l'essentiel c'est cette communication. 
Tout peut arriver dans les prochaines années si Apple continue sur sa lancée, on n'empêchera jamais les français de râler.... et puis ensuite de faire le contraire.


----------



## MacSedik (4 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Le multitâche sera effectivement disponible d'ici juin si tout se passe bien.  Maintenant chacun son truc !




ça reste que des suppositions il n y'a pas eu de preuves qui vont vers ce sens (à ma connaissance...). Maintenant je pense que l'iPad va sûrement trouver son public mais ça dépendra surtout des màj Software d'Apple, effectivement.


----------



## shenrone (4 Avril 2010)

Punaise j'avais déjà hate de m'acheter l'Ipad avant sa sortie aux USA, mais avec le buzz sur le net, je commence à vraiment me languir...
Par contre je suis septique pour une sortie d'ici fin avril, si le succès enregistré aux états unis est vraiment inattendu et qu'en plus il se poursuit, j'imagine que nous devrons attendre encore ....:mouais:


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Par contre , tu peux très bien lire un mail et parler sur iChat .



Euh, non, ça non plus, je ne suis pas capable.


----------



## MacSedik (4 Avril 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Punaise j'avais déjà hate de m'acheter l'Ipad avant sa sortie aux USA, mais avec le buzz sur le net, je commence à vraiment me languir...
> Par contre je suis septique pour une sortie d'ici fin avril, si le succès enregistré aux états unis est vraiment inattendu et qu'en plus il se poursuit, j'imagine que nous devrons attendre encore ....:mouais:



je l'ai déjà dis dans un post précédent. Apple a une capacité de production et doit respecter ses engagements de livraisons... les premiers iPad reçus par les 'ricains et les journalistes ont été fabriqués en février... (il te suffit juste de prendre le numéro de série et regarder avec un soft comme coconutidentity Card...). 
Vu que Foxconn (ou Hon Hai pour les intimes ) a déja livré a Apple (en fait qui sous-traîte...) 600 000 unités en Mars plus on prend en compte les un million promis en Avril. Je pense que ton iPad tu l'auras normalement fin Avril... après je dis ça faudra voir quand ils ouvrent les pré-commandes chez nous.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (4 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir, Oui effectivement il serait bien de connaitre le prix et l'ouverture des pré-commande... cette semaine peut-être ??


----------



## MacSedik (4 Avril 2010)

Peut-être... déjà les prix pour voir un peu...


----------



## F118I4 (4 Avril 2010)

Apple est chiant sur ce coup là, il pourrait nous communiquer au moins les prix déjà que l' on doit attendre 3 semaines à cause d' un retard de prod mais en plus on a toujours pas de date ni de prix ça commence à être long.
J' imagine même pas un nouveau retard  ...


----------



## corloane (4 Avril 2010)

bah oui! 
Si quelqu'un sait comment résister à cette chose, je suis intéressé  L'expérience du tactile à la iphone sur un écran de 10'


----------



## Danoc (4 Avril 2010)

v@g@bOnD a dit:


> Pour ma part je vais très certainement faire l'achat...
> 
> Peut-être de part mon coté geek mais surtout pour voir ce que Apple nous propose, et comme j'ai confiance en eux je pense qu'ils ne vont pas s'arrêter là, l'iPad offre beaucoup de possibilités et je suis enthousiaste à l'idée de tester ce produit.



Apple est enthousiaste à l'idée d'avoir des clients qui paient pour tester ses produits!


----------



## johnlocke2342 (5 Avril 2010)

Perso, j'en ai pas du tout l'utilité avec mon iPhone et mon macbook, en plus je doute vraiment de l'ergonomie du truc. Mais bon je disais ça pour l'iPhone y'a encore un an...


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Avril 2010)

corloane a dit:


> bah oui!
> Si quelqu'un sait comment résister à cette chose, je suis intéressé



LSD ?


----------



## Louis (5 Avril 2010)

*J'ai testé un iPad, ce dimanche soir !*

Je reviens de Tours, où j'ai participé à un tournoi de jeu de société (_Mémoire 44_). Le patron de Days of Wonder, la boîte qui édite le jeu en question, et qui est basé aux Etats-Unis, avait avec lui un iPad acheté la veille, que j'ai pu essayer quelques minutes avec sa bienveillance.
C'est une bombe. D'accord, je ne suis pas bien objectif, et je savais déjà que je voulais m'en offrir un, mais je suis plus que convaincu. La première chose qui m'a frappé de loin, c'est sa taille, finalement pas si gigantesque que ça (c'est très agréable à transporter, étonnamment léger) mais avec une surface démente pour l'utilisateur habitué à l'iPhone que je suis. 

La machine étant personnelle, je ne me suis pas permis d'ouvrir Mail ou Contacts. Mais les pages web s'affichent réellement très vite (zut, j'aurais dû tester macgé). Plans est un immense gadget, mais avec la rapidité d'affichage et surtout la surface, je sens que je vais de nouveau m'amuser comme aux premières heures de Google Earth. 
Pour le reste, j'ai testé _Small World_, le premier jeu de la société organisatrice porté sur iPad. Eh bé, ça donne furieusement envie...


----------



## Tox (5 Avril 2010)

Faut admettre que ça a l'air bien foutu, cet iPad...

Et quand on voit l'espace à disposition, on en vient à regretter l'absence de port SD.


----------



## melaure (5 Avril 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Faut admettre que ça a l'air bien foutu, cet iPad...
> 
> Et quand on voit l'espace à disposition, on en vient à regretter l'absence de port SD.



J'en viens à penser qu'Apple a vraiment sous-estimer l'espace de stockage. Vu tout ce qu'on mettre dedans, la taille des futures Apps, le nombre de films et livre, même 64 Go ça va être vite petit ...


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

...bonjour, 


melaure a dit:


> J'en viens à penser qu'Apple a vraiment sous-estimer l'espace de stockage. Vu tout ce qu'on mettre dedans, la taille des futures Apps, le nombre de films et livre, même 64 Go ça va être vite petit ...


64Go ce n'est vraiment pas énorme, mais déjà bien assez cher comme ça (aujourd'hui). 

A mon humble avis, il y a avait plutôt un compromis à faire à ce niveau, j'espère simplement que les accès vers d'autres services (SugarSync, DropBox ou MobileMe, par exemple) s'amélioreront rapidement. 
Une amélioration dans le sens ou l'iPad pourrait considérer qu'il dispose d'un espace de stockage plus important. Le rachat de Lala va certainement faire évoluer les choses exactement dans ce sens pour ce qui est de la musique, par exemple. 

En attendant, tout comme pour l'iPhone/ iPod Touch, il s'agit d'utiliser les listes intelligentes afin d'utiliser au mieux l'espace disponible. 

Mais le manque le plus sérieux de l'iPad à mon sens, aujourd'hui  hors caméra pour vidéo-conférence, c'est qu'il n'est pas entièrement autonome, il faut encore obligatoirement un ordinateur ne serait-ce que pour les mises à jour. 
Vivement que ce soit donc possible via WiFi et/ ou 3G (OTA).


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

je trouve ça intéressant et prometteur le concept du petit nuage (hormis son côté peu écologique... mais c'est un autre débat ) certes avec l'iPad Apple aurait pu mettre du flash à 128 Go (je sais pas si on en produit?), mais les mémoires actuelles permettent je pense à la majorité des clients d'avoir un espace confortable pour ce genre d'appareil. Qui plus est dédiés plus (selon Apple) à la lecture de livres, traitement de texte "on the go" ou à la navigation sur le net.


----------



## muhyidin (5 Avril 2010)

Dites vous savez si les App Store de New York ont des iPad 64Go en stock ??? Je dois y aller la semaine prochaine et je souhaite en prendre 2 ou 3 pour des amis et pour moi

Merci


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2010)

Déjà, c'est deux iPad maxi par personne et pour la disponibilité, cela sera à voir sur place, car les stocks varient d'heure en heure en fonction des boutiques. 

Mais bon, à NY, il y a actuellement de fortes chances d'en trouver la semaine prochaine.


----------



## muhyidin (5 Avril 2010)

Et si j'y vais plusieurs jours je peux en prendre 2 et 1 ou  ça va bloquer ?


----------



## GrayStorm (5 Avril 2010)

fransik a dit:


> Mais le manque le plus sérieux de l'iPad à mon sens, aujourd'hui  hors caméra pour vidéo-conférence, c'est qu'il n'est pas entièrement autonome,* il faut encore obligatoirement un ordinateur ne serait-ce que pour les mises à jour. *
> Vivement que ce soit donc possible via WiFi et/ ou 3G (OTA).



On le sait déjà ça ? C'est pas possible d'upgrader un iphone autrement qu'en passant par Itunes ?


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

muhyidin a dit:


> Et si j'y vais plusieurs jours je peux en prendre 2 et 1 ou  ça va bloquer ?



2 max par client, à toi de gérer ça avec un ami par exemple... 



GrayStorm a dit:


> On le sait déjà ça ? C'est pas possible d'upgrader un iphone autrement qu'en passant par Itunes ?



Non pour le moment ce n'est pas possible de le faire sans iTunes. d'ailleurs pour démarrer l'iPad il faut obligatoirement passer par iTunes... faire des mise à jour "On air" avec MobileMe serait une jolie avancée.


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

re-,


muhyidin a dit:


> Et si j'y vais plusieurs jours je peux en prendre 2 et 1 ou  ça va bloquer ?


à mon avis non, ça ne devrait pas bloquer à ce niveau, sauf peut-être si tu règles par carte. 

A la douane en revanche, ça sera une affaire risquée (financièrement), moins, éventuellement, avec une correspondance via un pays de l'Union. 
Surtout d'ailleurs si tu voyages seul/ avec plus d'un iPad par personne 

_Aujourd'hui_ le terminal n'est _pas encore_ disponible en France, et les douaniers le savent très bien. 
Si tu as commencé par répondre que tu n'avais rien à déclarer, tu auras non seulement le droit de rester plus longtemps en compagnie de ces fonctionnaires, mais tu devras aussi régler TVA *+* amende 



GrayStorm a dit:


> On le sait déjà ça ? C'est pas possible d'upgrader un iphone autrement qu'en passant par Itunes ?


Non, _actuellement_ ce n'est pas possible de se passer d'un ordinateur. 
Peut-être que ça changera avec iPhone OS 4.x, mais certainement pas avant.


----------



## muhyidin (5 Avril 2010)

Merci de vos réponses. Pour la TVA pas de problème ça serait de toute façon toujours moins cher qu'en France...


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

fransik a dit:


> à mon avis non, ça ne devrait pas bloquer à ce niveau, sauf peut-être si tu règles par carte.



la CB?:mouais: La limitation est du côté d'Apple qui le dit clairement sur son site... 
regardes la dernière ligne. 


Pour la douane, tu déclares que c'est un (ou des) cadeau(x) par exemple...


----------



## Macuserman (5 Avril 2010)

Au pire, tu la glisses entre deux bon gros pulls en laine en soute, et hop, roulez ! 
Enfin&#8230;volez !


----------



## muhyidin (5 Avril 2010)

Bah y'a trois Apple Store à NYC au pire je peux en faire 2 et payer en espèce


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Punaise j'avais déjà hate de m'acheter l'Ipad avant sa sortie aux USA, mais avec le buzz sur le net, je commence à vraiment me languir...
> Par contre je suis septique pour une sortie d'ici fin avril, si le succès enregistré aux états unis est vraiment inattendu et qu'en plus il se poursuit, j'imagine que nous devrons attendre encore ....:mouais:



300 000 iPad vendus, je trouve que c'est pas mal en 24H. Mais c'est en deçà des prévisions de certains analystes.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Avril 2010)

Ça en fait des iPad !
Surtout 1.000.000 d'apps ! Énorme quand même !


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> la CB?:mouais: La limitation est du côté d'Apple qui le dit clairement sur son site...
> regardes la dernière ligne.
> Pour la douane, tu déclares que c'est un (ou des) cadeau(x) par exemple...


Si tu y vas plusieurs fois de suite, et que tu règles en liquide/ avec une carte différente, sachant qu'il n'y a pas de contrôle d'identité? 
Hmm. 
Tu as vu cette photo montrant un coffre de voiture peu gracieusement rempli? 
D'après-toi, comment est-ce que ça a été seulement possible? 
 

Déclarer "comme cadeau" n'a jamais dispensé qui que ce soit de payer la TVA _à l'arrivée en France_, surtout au delà d'un certain seuil  deux iPads coûtent quand même au minimum 998USD/ 739,09 _h.t._ 



muhyidin a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses. Pour la TVA pas de problème ça serait de toute façon toujours moins cher qu'en France...


Ça c'est très probable (_hors_ amende, bien sûr, et je parlais de la seule TVA à régler _à l'arrivée en France_), même si ça reste de la spéculation pour le moment 
Mais qu'on se comprenne bien, je ne peux surtout pas encourager "ce genre de pratique" (puisque c'est de toutes façons illégal), je tenais simplement à préciser que ce n'est pas sans risque. :rateau: 



Macuserman a dit:


> Au pire, tu la glisses entre deux bon gros pulls en laine en soute, et hop, roulez !
> Enfinvolez !


Ah, ces fameux ufs à la liqueur :love: 
Mais si tu fais souvent ce genre de chose, indiques nous avant ou on pourra t'envoyer des oranges


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Au pire, tu la glisses entre deux bon gros pulls en laine en soute, et hop, roulez !
> Enfinvolez !



ouais enfin si c'était aussi simple pour faire passer des objets, je prendrais plus l'avion


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

fransik a dit:


> Si tu y vas plusieurs fois de suite, et que tu règles en liquide/ avec une carte différente, sachant qu'il n'y a pas de contrôle d'identité?
> Hmm.
> Tu as vu cette photo montrant un coffre de voiture peu gracieusement rempli?
> D'après-toi, comment est-ce que ça a été seulement possible?



Oui j'ai vu le coffre d'ailleurs j'ai pensé à ça tout à l'heure. mais j'ai pas compris ton message précédent...  Comme j'ai dis, tu peut y aller avec un ou plusieurs amis et ils payent tous en cash ou en CB si tu veut faire de la revente après (comme la personne sur la photo, à moins que ça soit pas tombé du camion )... mais je pense que ce n'est pas le sujet du fil ici. 

Pour la douane, c'est sûr, venir avec 12 iPads ça ne va pas passer comme ça...


----------



## Macuserman (5 Avril 2010)

Un peu d'imagination ! 
Il y a ça, tu as aussi le coup du "je l'ai sur moi mais je l'ai pas achetée ici !". Les douanes connaissent les dates de sortie de l'iPad ? 

Après tu as aussi la solution du "je m'habille en hôtesse de l'air". Mais faut avoir un physique qui va bien alors. Pas le Igor aux jambes poilues !


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> [...] Les douanes connaissent les dates de sortie de l'iPad ?  [...]


bien sûr que non. 
Mais ils savent en revanche très bien qu'il s'agit d'un appareil vendu exclusivement aux Etats-Unis à ce jour. 

Tout comme ils savent d'ailleurs que certains petits malins vont même avoir des envies de se déguiser en hôtesse pour essayer de passer en douce (Ça devrait quand même marcher pour les non résidents munis de leur facture) 
Avec les consignes qui vont bien, ils sont plus vigilants.


----------



## Litea (5 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'aurais une question de l'ordre financière.

Je souhaiterais donc faire l'acquisition de ce device à sa sortie européenne. Cependant, j'aimerais payer en liquide et compléter le reste en carte bancaire.

Un exemple : 335&#8364; en liquide et le reste en carte chez un revendeur spécialisé.

Je n'achète jusqu'ici que sur internet dont l'apple store, d'où cette question. Ma question serait donc de savoir si cette possibilité de financement est envisageable.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

bonsoir, 


Litea a dit:


> [...]payer en liquide et compléter le reste en carte bancaire.[...]
> Je n'achète jusqu'ici que sur internet dont l'apple store, d'où cette question. []



Chez un distributeur Apple, peut-être. 
Dans une enseigne plus grande (Orange & blanc _ou_ rouge-blanc-noir, par exemple), certainement pas. 

Mais pourquoi ne pas simplement mettre l'argent sur ton compte afin de payer par carte tout simplement? 
Ou encore, pourquoi ne pas effectuer un retrait et payer uniquement en liquide?? 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------

pas sûr que ça apporte l'OTA, mais franchement, je ne serai pas surpris que ça modifie au moins certaines intentions d'achat: 
iPhone 4.0 event coming April 8 (TUAW) 
Vivement le 08.04. donc!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Je ne pense pas l'acheter car il n'aura aucune utilité à la maison. Si on a déjà un mac je ne vois pas ce que l'ipad peut ramener.


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

Oui il y a un Special Event le Jeudi 8 avril apparemment concernant plus les produits Mobiles... 

peut être du multitasking à la sauce Apple.
le mode paysage généralisé même sur l'écran d'accueil. 
et un environnement _iPad like_...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Oui il y a un Special Event le Jeudi 8 avril apparemment concernant plus les produits Mobiles...
> 
> peut être du multitasking à la sauce Apple.
> le mode paysage généralisé même sur l'écran d'accueil.
> et un environnement _iPad like_...



J'espère que l'Os 4 sera compatible avec l'iPhone 3G .


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'espère que l'Os 4 sera compatible avec l'iPhone 3G .



Moi j'espère que l'OS 4 sera très très vite jailbreakable


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Je m'en fiche de ça , j'ai acheté une carte iTunes de 25 , et puis ca fait devenir l'iPhone moins fluide le jailbreak (Avec cydia).


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

sur ça pas de doute la Dev-Team est déjà sur le qui vive... 

Mais bon je pense qu'il y a de moins en moins d'avantages relatifs au jailbreak avec les màj d'Apple... en tout cas le jailbreak ça peut servir des fois.


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2010)

L'iPad est déjà déverrouillé, il paraît.


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Mais bon je pense qu'il y a de moins en moins d'avantages relatifs au jailbreak avec les màj d'Apple... en tout cas le jailbreak ça peut servir des fois.



Bah vidéo sur mon 3G, installation via hackulos de NAVIGON, Office (gratos) utilisation de l'iphone comme clef 3G quand même, c'est pas rien


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'espère que l'Os 4 sera compatible avec l'iPhone 3G .


A priori aucun souci pour l'iPhone de seconde génération (Le modèle 3G). 

Mais si l'annonce devait aussi concerner l'iPhone  _il y a quand même de fortes chances_, tous sauf la première génération (Le modèle EDGE) devraient pouvoir en bénéficier, éventuellement à des degrés divers. 
Idem pour les iPods Touch (Payant de toutes façons), et bien sur les iPads américains... 

Peut importe les nouveautés annoncées, la vraie question sera à quand la disponibilité effective? 
Avril, juin ou septembre? 

En tous cas, si Apple avait voulu griller l'annonce de Crosoft prévue ce 12 avril, ils ne s'y seraient pas mieux pris


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

Je pense que tôt ou tard les iPhone EDGE vont plus être supportés (question de capacités).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Avril 2010)

Hello la compagnie 

Bon... ce serait sympa de connaître le prix maintenant 459 499 549... plus ? (attention je parle du modèle de base 16GO WiFi)

Patience :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Je pense que tôt ou tard les iPhone EDGE vont plus être supportés (question de capacités).



Le 3G aussi dans ce cas puis au niveau composants , ce sont les mêmes .


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello la compagnie
> 
> Bon... ce serait sympa de connaître le prix maintenant 459 499 549... plus ? (attention je parle du modèle de base 16GO WiFi)
> 
> Patience :sleep:



ça va pas tarder je pense. Les prix et la disponibilité on l'aura au plus tard la semaine prochaine.


----------



## fransik (5 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> L'iPad est déjà déverrouillé, il paraît.


l'iPad 3G ne sera pas verrouillé tout court, et fonctionnera avec la SIM de n'importe quel opérateur (Et le bon forfait, évidement). 
_Mais_ pour ce qui est d'installer des programmes tiers, c'est via iTunes, ou déplombage, le "_Jailbreak_" 

Après le BYOK ("_Bring Your Own Keyboard_"), le BYOSC ("_Bring Your Own SIM-card_"). 
Vivement que le concept soit étendu à l'iPhone aussi tiens


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

fransik a dit:


> Vivement que le concept soit étendu à l'iPhone aussi tiens



ils le feront pas je pense surtout pour le prix. payer un téléphone 500 , je pense qu'a ce prix, l'iPhone n'aura pas eu le succès qu'il connait en ce moment (regarde le Nexus One vendu pas Google eux même à 390$ je crois).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> ça va pas tarder je pense. Les prix et la disponibilité on l'aura au plus tard la semaine prochaine.



Oui je pense que ça devient bon là  
Tu penses à quel prix ? moi j'espère 459 TTC mais bon ce sera sans doute plus...


----------



## F118I4 (5 Avril 2010)

Si ça se trouve la bêta 1 de la 4.0 sera sortie avant l' iPad en France ça craint!


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Oui je pense que ça devient bon là
> Tu penses à quel prix ? moi j'espère 459&#8364; TTC mais bon ce sera sans doute plus...



459&#8364; me semble plausible et les rumeurs de certaines sources (non divuluguées de Macgé ) semblent sûres de ça. La dispo je dirais le 24 avril?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Avril 2010)

Voila ce que j'en dis moi, de votre iPad 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjoAoG6ioCw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjoAoG6ioCw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Foguenne (5 Avril 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> La dispo je dirais le 24 avril?



J'espère qu'on aura vite la date confirmée, que je puisse réserver mon TGV + hôtel pour faire un petit we à Paris avec passage à l'Apple Store du louvre.


----------



## shenrone (5 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Voila ce que j'en dis moi, de votre iPad
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjoAoG6ioCw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjoAoG6ioCw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



Ben ouais le cerveau n'est pas livre avec ...


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bah vidéo sur mon 3G, installation via hackulos de NAVIGON, Office (gratos) utilisation de l'iphone comme clef 3G quand même, c'est pas rien



gros malin !


----------



## chafpa (5 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi ? 

Faut un cerveau maintenant pour utiliser l'Ipad. Suis obligé de passer mon chemin alors


----------



## MacSedik (5 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Voila ce que j'en dis moi, de votre iPad
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjoAoG6ioCw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CjoAoG6ioCw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]



No comment... 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Db7pKjUrNXQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Db7pKjUrNXQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tinspire (6 Avril 2010)

J'espère que ça va fonctionner, j'ai mon PC qui merde. 

Je pense que je vais acheter l'iPad car :

Je devais acheter un MacBook à la prochaine mise à jour. Mais vu que mon utilisation d'un ordinateur est comme 99% des personnes : Surf, Mail, Musique, Film....

Avant de l'acheter à sa sortie en France, j'irai en essayer un pour me faire un avis, rien que pour voir si les videos qu'on voit ne sont pas "fluidifiées" 

En ce qui concerne la mémoire, 16Gb c'est déjà trop pour moi ^^

Je suis pas du genre à avoir 350 000h de musique, ni 120 000 images  Je suis plutôt dans le nuage. 

Ultra portable, un écran de 10" suffisant et un prix + faible qu'un MacBook (si on compare la configuration matérielle, c'est sûr que...) mais pour mon utilisation, nickel.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Avril 2010)

Pour ceux qui traînent un peu sur YouTube et qui connaissent le concept&#8230;
Will it blend ? Ça vous parle.
Mais si vous savez, l'émission animée par le CEO de Blendtec, la société de blender haut de gamme !
Et bien réponse: iPad smoke&#8230; don't breathe it&#8230;

Ceux qui connaissent auront compris.
Pour les autres&#8230;:
[YOUTUBE]lAl28d6tbko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MacSedik (6 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pour ceux qui traînent un peu sur YouTube et qui connaissent le concept
> Will it blend ? Ça vous parle.



Ah le fameux Will it blend, c'est comme le traditionnel démontage d'iFixit... 
mais le monsieur a reconnu que c'était du solide à la fin.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2010)

Petite comparaison, pour aider à faire son choix. Avec les réserves d'usage, bien entendu.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Le processeur ATOM est il vraiment un avantage ?
Est-ce vraiment destiné aux mêmes personnes ces deux tablettes ?
Je pense que non : D'un côté , ceux qui veulent la simplicité et pleins d'applications , de l'autre , ceux qui veulent quelque chose de plus complet avec un vrai Os etc.
Enfin , faut voir la surcouche HP qui risque d'être lente .


----------



## MacSedik (6 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Petite comparaison, pour aider à faire son choix. *Avec les réserves d'usage, bien entendu.*




HP Slate présente des avantages, _selon l'article_, relativement plus que l'iPad. Même plusieurs qui auraient pu me séduire (ports USB, mémoire extensible...), le gros point flou c'est l'OS (Windows 7 home premium et HP touch user interface), est-ce que ça va pas être lourd pour un appareil aussi mobile? quid du HP touch UI ? malgré l'expérience qu'ils ont dans ce domaine, avec les PC de bureau à la Minority Report  . 

L'iPad est résolument tourné vers l'internet et la productivité mobile et fait tourner un OS "sommaire" par rapport au HP. Le Slate justement, pour ma part, je sais pas quel sera son rôle désigné : remplacer un PC classique? un Nème Netbook (avec un écran minuscule de 8") ? Jouer avec? les entreprises?


----------



## GrayStorm (6 Avril 2010)

5h d'autonomie, on revient sur des bases de notebook ... c'est insuffisant. D'autant que sans vouloir préjuger de l'honnêteté de HP mais il semblerait que l'Ipad ait vraiment 10h d'autonomie en utilisation réelle, ce qui reste à prouver pour la tablette de HP. On a souvent des surprises de ce coté là.

La surprise va venir d' l'OS phone 4 ... s'il est multitache ...


----------



## fransik (6 Avril 2010)

...(Re-) bonjour, 

à propos de l'article sur la tablette HP, à mon avis la ressemblance physique est certainement une excellente chose, les utilisateurs vont peu à peu enfin se rendre compte que ce qui compte, c'est finalement le confort que procure le système d'exploitation

Ce doc. relayé par Engadget est forcément "plus favorable" à HP  _une comparaison forcément orientée à dessein_*, puisque destiné à leurs équipes 
Ça relativise beaucoup de choses à l'encontre de l'iPad. La logithèque disponible n'est ainsi pas même évoquée.

*= ajouté.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2010)

Je ne suis pas certain que la présentation de Engadget favorise réellement le HP. Je trouve que c'est assez neutre et factuel et il n'est pas fait mystère du manque d'information concernant OuineSeveune justement.

En fait c'est un résumé assez amusant du débat autour de l'iPad et, en général, autour des produits d'Apple Exemples parmi cent : l'iPod et l'absence de radio (finalement tard venue pour le Nano), les portables et leurs deux connecteurs USB etc.

Autre exemple : j'imagine que le fait de voir un processeur à 1 GHz _seulement_ fera rire les amateurs de Ouinedoze. Quelle que soit l'efficacité respective des CPU


----------



## dakotalb1234 (6 Avril 2010)

je ne pense pas qu'un jour je l'acheterais malgré le design est superbe !
Vu le rapport prix/equipement  il est loin derrière un archos 9 ,  il manque des choses
inadmissibles à ce prix là !
J'aime bien côté vitesse d'éxécution d'UNE SIMPLE TACHE (dommage) et l'autonomie imbattable , simple et pratique ( pour un débutant novice)

Un jour si le prix baisse , peut être j'y penserais ...


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2010)

Mieux vaut parler d'application que de t*â*che, en fait.


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2010)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'espère qu'on aura vite la date confirmée, que je puisse réserver mon TGV + hôtel pour faire un petit we à Paris avec passage à l'Apple Store du louvre.



Mettre une majuscule à Store et pas au Louvre, bordel mais quelle époque vit-on.  

bon, j'attend patiemment la fin du mois :style:


----------



## fransik (6 Avril 2010)

re- 


bompi a dit:


> [...] présentation de Engadget favorise réellement le HP. Je trouve que c'est assez neutre et factuel[...]





> We just got our hands on what looks like an internal HP Slate presentation given to cool down some of the iPad hype amongst HP employees


Hmm. :mouais:
Chacun peut avoir son avis la dessus, n'est-ce pas? 

Mais "_assez neutre et factuel_" quand il s'agit d'un document _de HP pour les équipes commerciales de HP_, simplement relayé/ dévoilé par Engadget? 
Moi, je ne crois pas au Bisounours, avec ou sans pomme d'ailleurs.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2010)

Je parlais du commentaire  Il y est clairement dit que concernant la partie logicielle, on est dans le flou complet.
Et si tu regardes attentivement l'image, il y a de la couleur à droite _comme_ à gauche et, quand bien même cela serait dû à HP, on a une bonne idée de ce qui différencie les approches. C'est assez factuel et aide à se positionner. Exemple : je n'ai rien à cirer d'une webcam


----------



## chafpa (6 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Mettre une majuscule à Store et pas au Louvre, bordel mais quelle époque vit-on.


Et Parigo tête de vô , est-ce une localisation


----------



## tinspire (6 Avril 2010)

Le HP Slate est un bon concurrent, il possède l'USB, etc... une webcam. Ok

Mais j'ai vu je ne sais plus où (à confirmer) qu'un ARM A9 cadencé à 500Mhz = Intel Atom 1.6Ghz en puissance.

Donc à 1000Mhz : 1Ghz ça doit dépoter quand même.

Ensuite j'ai fait confiance à Microsoft, mais j'ai tout le temps été déçu :mouais:

L'écran est plus petit. A la limite vu que je n'utilise pas la webcam... je préfère un écran plus grand. Et meilleur résolution.


Qui peut confirmer ou nier pour le processeur ?


http://www.blogeee.net/2010/01/atom...e-les-performances-en-surf-des-deux-machines/

L'Apple A4 est basé sur l'ARM A9 ?

Ou je confonds tout dans la multitude de références ?


----------



## choumou (6 Avril 2010)

Ben apparemment non c'est un cortex A8.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

C'est basé sur un ARM Cortex A8 et non A9.
De plus , l'iPad n'a que 256Mo de ram , c'est pas beaucoup.


----------



## tinspire (6 Avril 2010)

Ok merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est basé sur un ARM Cortex A8 et non A9.
> De plus , l'iPad n'a que 256Mo de ram , c'est pas beaucoup.



Trop peu&#8230; 

(ne me nourissez pas je suis un troll&#8230; je vous aurais prévenu&#8230


----------



## Macuserman (6 Avril 2010)

Comme quelqu'un disait avant, les PCusers riront devant un proco 1Ghz alors que celui-ci est largement suffisant&#8230;
Dire ici que 256Mb c'est peu c'est pas vraiment juste non plus.

Après, c'est vrai si tu compares aux 32Gb actuellement installés dans des machines de "bureau".
Mais pourquoi cela ne suffirait-il pas ?
Tu as bien vu que la réactivité est exemplaire. Or si ils ont prévu du multi-tasks sous iPhone OS 4.0 comme cela semble être le cas, c'est que leurs équipes (qui sont assez qualifiées dans leur domaine soit dit en passant) ont du y réfléchir.

Enfin bon, faut pas se limiter aux chiffres et regarder d'avantage le résultat&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Je dis que c'est trop peu tout simplement parce que le Nexus One possède 512Mo de ram.
Après , j'évaluerai lorsque je l'aurai.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2010)

Pour la RAM, cela suffit sans doute. Mais serait un peu juste pour du multi-application. C'est pour ça que j'imagine que s'il doit y avoir multi-application, ce ne sera que pour un nombre limité (2 ou 4 applications).

Par ailleurs, dans la mesure où l'on dispose de GB de mémoire flash, on a facilement de la mémoire pour souaper en douceur. Le problème n'est donc pas si important.


----------



## Orphanis (6 Avril 2010)

Je dois avouer que je commençais à me laisser tenter, mais apparemment la fiabilité des produits Apple commence sérieusement à décliner. Après l'épisode des IMac aux écrans défectueux commence à pointer les IPad Wifi qui ont du mal à se connecter...aux réseaux Wifi. 
Je vais donc laisser passer quelques semaines, histoire de voir les premières retombées car mon capital confiance vis-à-vis d'Apple a vraiment baissé...En espérant que ce ne soit qu'une série défectueuse: 




			
				MacWorld a dit:
			
		

> *Apple confirms iPad Wi-Fi issues, suggests fixes
> *
> 
> If you feel like your brand-new iPad isn&#8217;t working with wireless networks the way you think it should, the problem may not be in your head. Apple&#8217;s support forums contain a number of comments from frustrated users who are experiencing problems while trying to set up their Wi-Fi connections. And Apple itself has posted a support note and FAQ on Wi-Fi and the iPad.
> ...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Avril 2010)

Ce sera probablement réglé par une mise à jour. (iPhone OS 4 ? )


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2010)

Avec un client Mail un peu moins médiocre ?


----------



## pickwick (6 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Avec un client Mail un peu moins médiocre ?




oui tout à fait OS4 permettra notamment d'avoir une boite de réception unique, on peut s'attendre à d'autres améliorations... sinon pourquoi faire un OS4 ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Avril 2010)

mmm bizarre bizarre .. quand steve a présenté l'ipad ... on était déçu... et là l'engouement arrive quand la "bête" débarque... pourtant, il lui manque encore des petites choses pour en faire un vrai petit ordi tablette dont l'investissement soit totalement séduisant et puisse faire négliger tout autre investissement dans un ordi de bureau ou portable plus prioritaire par exemple pour la vie de tous les jours ..  ? 
:rose:

(entre le ipod qui n'est plus très utile puisque le iphone fait tout .. et le iphone qui fait tout mais n'est pas tant que ça le meilleur pour photo et video ... entre l'ipad et les mises à jour os .. et le fait que l'ipad soit ici dans se premiere generation donc amené à tres vite être revu et amélioré .. j'avoue ne pas être pressé d'investir .. ça devient une course à l'armement inutile...?)


----------



## ederntal (7 Avril 2010)

Pour ceux qui réclament une webcam :

Je pense qu'il n'y en a pas pour une simple raison : elle ne sera pas DU TOUT pratique sur un tel appareil !
Pour être en face de la camera, il va falloir tenir l'iPad droit devant nous (chose que l'on va rarement faire, je pense)

Pour taper du texte, pour surfer... L'iPad devra être incliné proche de l'horizontal, jamais verticalement 
(tenir la tablette droit devant notre tête pendatn une discuttion de 15min, ça va faire mal au bras !)


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Oui & non. Les supports iPad se développent à vitesse grand V&#8230;


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2010)

Je l'achèterai dès que l'on pourra installer des programmes "librement" sans passer par Apple, qu'une webcam sera installée d'office avec également la 3G (je suis contre le double prix proposé selon la version choisie), qu'il sera multi tâche, qu'un double port usb sera présent avec un lecteur SD (sans passer par le connecteur d'appareil d'Apple et la case porte-monnaie), etc.

Bref, ce n'est pas demain la veille !


----------



## Marc_bc (7 Avril 2010)

Moi je vous dis ce que j'en pense au plus vite avant ce soir... 

Mon bureau à 12:45 Aujourd'hui...


----------



## pickwick (7 Avril 2010)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> ça devient une course à l'armement inutile...?)




ça occupe, cela fait parler et communiquer, ne fait de mal à personne, et à l'occasion ça fait du bien, alors si on peut, pourquoi s'en priver !!


----------



## Mr Fon (7 Avril 2010)

mistik a dit:


> Je l'achèterai dès que l'on pourra installer des programmes "librement" sans passer par Apple, qu'une webcam sera installée d'office avec également la 3G (je suis contre le double prix proposé selon la version choisie), qu'il sera multi tâche, qu'un double port usb sera présent avec un lecteur SD (sans passer par le connecteur d'appareil d'Apple et la case porte-monnaie), etc.
> 
> Bref, ce n'est pas demain la veille !



Bah je dirai que ce produit ne convient absolument pas pour tes besoins et qu'il te faut plus te diriger sur un ordinateur portable , pommé ou pas d'ailleurs


----------



## MacSedik (7 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> oui tout à fait OS4 permettra notamment d'avoir une boite de réception unique, on peut s'attendre à d'autres améliorations... sinon pourquoi faire un OS4 ?


je pense que ce que demande la majorité c'est le multitask, qu'Apple va peut être porter sous la forme d'exposé sur l'iPhone. après c'est vrai qu'une boite de réception unifiée c'est pas mal aussi.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Apple en proposera probablement une, puisque l'iPad a montré la voie&#8230;
Mais W&S. Le multitâche c'est bien ssi la batterie suit. J'espère aussi (que d'espoirs) qu'ils auront optimisé leur machinerie !


----------



## pickwick (7 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> J'espère aussi (que d'espoirs) qu'ils auront optimisé leur machinerie !




+1
Ce que l'on peut espérer aussi c'est que certains utilisateurs aient alors aussi optimisé leur machinerie : un peu plus de jugeote, de matière grise et de calme ne ferait pas de mal parfois dans ce forum comme dans les réactions outrancières que l'on lit trop souvent.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> +1
> Ce que l'on peut espérer aussi c'est que certains utilisateurs aient alors aussi optimisé leur machinerie : un peu plus de jugeote, de matière grise et de calme ne ferait pas de mal parfois dans ce forum comme dans les réactions outrancières que l'on lit trop souvent.



On veut des noms ! 
Mais: +1 à mon tour.


----------



## pickwick (7 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> On veut des noms !



ce n'est pas personnel, je trouve que certains devraient s'autocensurer plutôt que de vomir soit leur bile soit leur pub à tort et à travers.... mais je ne me fais pas beaucoup d'illusions, nous serons bientôt 9 milliards de centres du monde sur cette Terre, alors.....


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Certes&#8230;
Après faut relativiser en disant qu'on est sur un forum, mais qu'effectivement il y a pas mal d'abus.


----------



## DrFatalis (7 Avril 2010)

Il apparaît que les versions iworks mac et ipad ne sont pas 100% compatibles: des keynotes ou fichiers pages réalisés sur mac et transférés sur ipad sont modifiés.
Par exemple, les notes de bas de pages de Pages disparaissent, les graphiques 3D deviennent 2D, les annotations vocales éventuelles ne sont pas gérées (les videos je ne sais), même la mise en page serait modifiée....

Pas bon cela, pas bon du tout...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2010)

Bon ben je l'ai eu en main, testé. Et j'en veux un...


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2010)

Je crains que ce ne soit là le problème : quand on approche de la bête, le bon sens recule d'autant 

Dans le métro mon voisin manipulait son iPad avec (déjà) une certaine dextérité.  Ça pulsait méchamment ! Très réactif l'engin, et fluide et tout ça. Format assez convaincant aussi.

Gasp !


----------



## pickwick (7 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je crains que ce ne soit là le problème : quand on approche de la bête, le bon sens recule d'autant




ça c'est ce qui arrive aussi à certains quand ils retrouvent leur copine :love:


----------



## Madalvée (7 Avril 2010)

Je me sens gagné aussi Je me dis que mon mac n'est pas si vieux et que je peux reporter mes investissements sur l'ipad Seul hic, l'inconnu du prix des forfaits 3g, n'ayant pas l'utilité de l'adsl chez moi. Je me demande même si je ne vais pas renoncer à mon iPhone


----------



## pickwick (7 Avril 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je me demande même si je ne vais pas renoncer à mon iPhone



il va te falloir agrandir tes poches....


----------



## Macuserman (7 Avril 2010)

Et le porte monnaie va peut être subir l'inverse à long terme !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Je n'espère pas que l'iPad remplace à long terme un Ordinateur Personnel..


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2010)

Et pourquoi pas ?

Moi, je vois bien l'avenir avec des ordinateurs types iPad pour la vie de tous les jours et les ordinateurs plus puissants et complets pour les professionnels comme c'était a l'origine.


----------



## Macbeth (7 Avril 2010)

en réalité il y a une foule d'utilisateurs qui n'ont pas besoin de plus. mais se sont aussi, selon, ceux a qui ilne viendra jamais à l'idée de regarder du coté d'apple, parce-qu'ils n'ont pas la curiosité et qu'ils choisissent le premier truc proposé par les grandes surfaces.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je crains que ce ne soit là le problème : quand on approche de la bête, le bon sens recule d'autant
> 
> Dans le métro mon voisin manipulait son iPad avec (déjà) une certaine dextérité.  Ça pulsait méchamment ! Très réactif l'engin, et fluide et tout ça. Format assez convaincant aussi.
> 
> Gasp !



Oui, même impression. L'iPhone avait déjà une bonne réactivité. L'iPad va au-delà.


----------



## figue (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, les ports usb de mon mbp unibody 2,53 ghz intel core 2 Duo vont ils recharger l'ipad ?
Merci


----------



## Litea (7 Avril 2010)

Je sais qu'en disant ce qui va suivre, je vais avoir l'air d'un consommateur de base, ce dont ne ne me cache pas cela dit en passant... cependant j'ai qu'une envie c'est de l'acheter.

Et contrairement à la majorité des consommateurs, moi je n'achète pas pour combler un besoin, j'achète parce que ça me fait trop envie.

Voilà, depuis l'achat du Nexus one en janvier, du mba il y à peu, je cherche à justifier l'utilisation de ce device à ma famille... qui ne manquent pas de bien s'assassiner de critique à chaque achat.

Mon mba me servant pour le boulot essentiellement et le loisir à la maison...

Enfin cela parait puéril, cependant, avant quand j'effectuais un achat, et que je le partageais à la famille c'était la joie le bonne humeur.
Maintenant, on me voit avec le carton et le seul mot que j'entends c'est consommateur...

Au passage, comme figue, le mba serait-il capable de recharger l'iPad ?

Mais cet iPad m'a l'air vraiment une excellente expérience utilisateur. En plus j'ai vendu mon ipod touch....


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Avril 2010)

Litea a dit:


> Mais cet iPad m'a l'air vraiment une excellente expérience utilisateur. En plus j'ai vendu mon ipod touch....



Insinuerais-tu implicitement que l'iPad n'est autre qu'un gros iPod ? Attention ça va ch :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Oui , car l'iPad n'est pas un gros iPod , c'est bien plus complet , réactif et plaisant à utiliser qu'un iPod.


----------



## pickwick (7 Avril 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas ?
> 
> Moi, je vois bien l'avenir avec des ordinateurs types iPad pour la vie de tous les jours et les ordinateurs plus puissants et complets pour les professionnels comme c'était a l'origine.



tu as tout à fait raison !!!
je te rejoins tout à fait


----------



## mistik (7 Avril 2010)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Bah je dirai que ce produit ne convient absolument pas pour tes besoins et qu'il te faut plus te diriger sur un ordinateur portable , pommé ou pas d'ailleurs


(...) c'est déjà fait pour le portable du moins.
Quant à mes besoins (homo consumierus) tu ne les connais pas plus que moi d'ailleurs puisqu'il faut constamment veiller à faire fi de l'hydre marketing dont est très bien fourbu le génie de Cupertino


----------



## MacSedik (7 Avril 2010)

Litea a dit:


> Au passage, comme figue, le mba serait-il capable de recharger l'iPad ?



Apple dit qu'il faut des ports USB haute puissance et apparemment, les Mac intel peuvent basculer en Haute Puissance pour recharger l'iPad (10 Watts). mais la meilleure solution reste la prise murale.


----------



## The-community-manager (7 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je créé ce topic pour raconter mon expérience du lancement de l'iPad à San Francisco. Le fil existant sera parfait&#8230; (la modération)

Donc Jeudi dernier, je reçois un appel d'un client en France qui me dit "demain tu vas à l'Apple Store et tu en prends deux, débrouille toi !"
- "ah bon? demain ? flûte ça va être dur, il fallait réserver ! bon ok j'y vais"

Le lendemain je me rends à l'Apple Store à 13h, je passe l'aprem sur un mac pour passer le temps. Je demande aux vendeurs :
- elle commence quand la queue pour l'iPad ?
- hum t'as pas réservé ? reviens demain vers 2:00am
- haha mort de rire ! J'ai pas envie d'être le 2000e dans la liste, je vais rester ici jusqu'à demain !
- t'as un sac de couchage ? à manger ? non... donc reviens demain
- laissez moi deux heures je reviens à 18h !

Je reviens donc à 18h avec  des sanwichs, des jus, des barres protéinés et des vêtements plus chaud. Mais toujours pas de sac de couchage.

Je m'aperçois que 3 personnes m'ont devancé, et eux, ont des chaises et des sac de couchages... #FAIL
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thecommunitymanager/4487373584/

Seulement un d'entre eux est là pour acheter, les autres le sont pour protester contre l'iPad et dire aux journalistes "pourquoi il ne faut pas acheter l'iPad". WTF ?!

Donc je fais la queue avec eux, je passe la nuit, je rencontre pas mal de gens. Dont Paul Boutin qui nous fait tester le Joojoo sous les yeux du manager de l'Apple Store, je crois halluciner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-FZo3SLKqw
Pourquoi pas après tout...

Donc après plusieurs heures d'attente, je suis pris de sommeil, je décide d'essayer de dormir, par terre allongé sur mon sac. Raté !

Tant pis je vais donc passer la nuit à discuter, c'est pas plus mal.

Au final, le jour vient, le compte à rebours est lancé, les portes s'ouvrent...

[YOUTUBE]DCyyQ5Ga6g8[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT2 : Merci tirhum pour l'information


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2010)

The-community-manager a dit:


> EDIT : On voit la vidéo ? Chez moi ça bug, sinon y'a ce  lien



Faut mettre ça, entre les deux balises : DCyyQ5Ga6g8
Pas le lien en entier...

[YOUTUBE]DCyyQ5Ga6g8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Plus j'y pense plus je me dis qu'un MacBook Air serait plus "adapté" à mon usage.
Peut être la V2&#8230;
Humm je suis pris d'un doute !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Plus j'y pense plus je me dis qu'un MacBook Air serait plus "adapté" à mon usage.
> Peut être la V2
> Humm je suis pris d'un doute !



Tu te retrouves comme moi au début .

Le MacBook Air a :
-Usb
-Mac Os x
-Vrai clavier
-Meilleure résolution

Il n'a pas :
-Simplicité d'utilisation
-eBooks
-App Store (Jeux surtout)
-Autonomie : Tu fais 5 heures grand max.
-Légèreté 
-Ecran IPS
-Ecran Tactile


à toi de voir , mais essaye la , tu changeras d'avis d'après moi .


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu te retrouves comme moi au début .


Je me souviens ! 



> Le MacBook Air a :
> -Usb
> -Mac Os x
> -Vrai clavier
> -Meilleure résolution


Oui, je suis d'accord



> Il n'a pas :
> -Simplicité d'utilisation
> -eBooks
> -App Store (Jeux surtout)
> ...


Oui & non

Simplicité d'utilisation, bah euhh le Mac c'est bon je connais.
eBooks, oui, ça d'accord, mais je n'utilise pas Stanza ou Google Books, donc ça
App Store, oui, mais ça va peut être changer avec un AppStore for Mac.
Autonomie. Là c'est plus chiant je suis d'accord. Mais 5hoo c'est déjà pas mal.
Légèreté C'est un modèle du genre sur son segment.
IPS / Tactile, oui, mais bon, on compare deux produits qui n'ont pas forcément les mêmes références et domaines d'applications ! 




> À toi de voir , mais essaye la , tu changeras d'avis d'après moi .


Je sais ce que j'en pense de cette Slate. Mais bon.

Quelqu'un aurait-il un avis sur ce dilemme ?


----------



## Litea (8 Avril 2010)

Je viens de lire cette news sur MacGe:
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/150201/de-la-3g-vraiment-illimitee-pour-l-ipad

Suite à cela je me demandais s'il ne serait pas avantageux d'acquérir pour les nomades de mon genre, la 3G + Wifi via un opérateur mais la question qui me taraude serait : 

Y aurait-il une subvention opérateur  pour acquérir ce sublime objet moins cher ?


----------



## lmmm (8 Avril 2010)

Et le prix du mac book air ?


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

1399&#8364; neuf. 700-900&#8364; en occasion.


----------



## Fìx (8 Avril 2010)

The-community-manager a dit:


> [YOUTUBE_]Vidéo_de_geeks_à_San_Francisco[/_YOUTUBE]



T'aurai dû filmer aussi la rue sur laquelle donnait la sortie et où se trouvait certainement aussi une longue file d'attente...... de gangstas armés de cran-d'arrêts!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

@Macuserman : les 5 heures , c'est en bureautique pour Info  Enfin , a toi de voir , sois tu crois au potenciel de l'iPad soit tu n'y crois pAs


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Rien à voir avec le potentiel.
On parle dans un certain contexte.

Et on en a suffisamment parlé toi & moi pour que tu saches que je prendrais un jour ou l'autre cet iPad.
Donc le potentiel, strictement rien à voir ici. 

5hoo en bureautique&#8230; OK. Maintenant, ça sera difficile comme choix&#8230;


----------



## Milsou (8 Avril 2010)

Qué bruit de ouf... y'aurai en même temps un tremblement de terre qu'on entendrai pas autant parler. iPad par ci par la... MAZ GAVA.

Franchement je suis un convaincu mac depuis la nuit des temps et le resterai mais la clairement j'ai juste le sentiment que Stéphane surf sur la vague de l'effet iPhone qui ne retombe pas... et veut nous vendre de la Bouze et nous faire croire que c'est du chocolat suisse.

Sans déconner... il a quoi cet espèce de gros iPod de plus qu'un macbook ?
Pour surfer, matter des films, musique.. etc... le macbook suffit et pour les apps... l'iphone suffit aussi.

Révolution révolution... révolution de quoi ?
Pour que cela eu été révolutionnaire (puisqu'il s'agit finalement d'un croisement entre iPhone et les netbook) à mon sens il aurai fallu un OS qui soit un compromis entre l'OS X et le OS de l'iphone... Même pas moyen d'avoir dedans quelques applications un peu professionnel... comme un serveur web interne façon MAMP... tout juste à peine les niaiseries bureautiques habituels.... et les jeux.
500  la console de jeu ca fait cher.

Tu va chez le client avec ... tu peux lui montrer une maquette une démo de site... tu peux pas y'a pas d'application qui le permette... bon t'y va quand même histoire de craner... le client veut te filer des docs... a bah non tu peux pas... y'a pas de prise USB pour y tranférer les données.

Il sert a quoi ce truc ???

S'il va faire un carton... je ne vois pas comment le carton sera justifié hormis que c'est un bel objet de collection comme Appeul sait faire depuis quelques années... Une utilisation amusante de ce qu'on fait déjà ??? OK.... 500  l'amusement... d'une absurdité innommable.

Ce truc je veux bien l'utiliser pour regarder le soir un film dans mon lit... mais pour ca faudra quelqu'un me l'ai offert.

Je suis plus que déçu de Stéphane Travaux j'avais de lui une opinion plus élevé... ca se Microsoftise grave dans le mental chez Appeul. Encore un peu et il y aura des bugs et des virus.. déjà que des iPhones explosent... Bref... c'est mon coup de gueule. 

Si quelqu'un a un contre argument j'écoute.
Merci


----------



## WebOliver (8 Avril 2010)

A propos de l'iPad et de manière plus générale à propos des produits Apple, on peut ergoter tant que l'on veut, sur des pages et des pages sur le manque de telle ou telle fonction, tant que l'on a pas compris et assimilé que la stratégie et la vision d'Apple était à l'opposé de tout autre fabricant...



> J&#8217;ai énuméré à Jonathan Ive tout ce qui manquait à l&#8217;iPad. «*D&#8217;une certaine manière, c&#8217;est des choses qui manquent que nous sommes le plus fiers*, répliquat- il. *Ce qui compte pour nous est d&#8217;affiner et affiner encore jusqu&#8217;à ce qu&#8217;on ait l&#8217;impression que plus rien ne sépare l&#8217;utilisateur du contenu avec lequel il interagit.*» Ce n&#8217;est pas ça qu&#8217;il est censé dire. *Les journalistes spécialistes des IT sont obsédés par les fonctions: peut-on faire ceci? Peut-on faire cela? Ils voient souvent un instrument comme la somme de ses fonctions. Mais cette manière de réfléchir ne figure pas dans l&#8217;ADN d&#8217;Apple. L&#8217;iPad accomplit des tâches.* Il exécute des applications, possède un calendrier, une boîte de courrier, un navigateur web et les fonctions audio, vidéo et de jeu que l&#8217;on s&#8217;attend à trouver sur tous ces genres d&#8217;outils &#8211; mais quand, finalement, j&#8217;ai pu en tenir un dans les mains, j&#8217;ai découvert qu&#8217;on n&#8217;en parle pas comme d&#8217;un outil: l&#8217;expérience s&#8217;apparente à une relation avec une personne ou un animal.
> 
> Je sais que ça fait bizarre. Mais *nous sommes des humains, nos premières réactions à quoi que ce soit ne sont pas dominées par des calculs mais par des sentiments.* Ce que Jonathan Ive et son équipe veulent dire, c&#8217;est que* lorsque vous vivez avec un objet, chaque jour, des heures durant, dans votre poche ou dans vos mains, alors votre relation avec lui devient profonde, humaine, émotionnelle. Le succès d&#8217;Apple est fondé sur des biens de consommation qui s&#8217;adressent à cette partie de nous: ses produits donnent aux utilisateurs le sourire au fur et à mesure qu&#8217;ils progressent dans l&#8217;art de manipuler, toucher, caresser, effleurer, pincer, tripoter et peloter.*
> 
> *Si vous êtes imperméable à ce genre de chose ou si vous pensez que c&#8217;est un peu nul, prétentieux, ridicule ou pas sérieux, alors vous trouverez sur le marché bien assez d&#8217;instruments fonctionnels. *Mais vous pouvez aussi admettre ceci: on ne voit guère de produits haut de gamme aussi réussis du point de vue plaisir, détails, finition, forme et design; la plupart sont, disons, platement fonctionnels. *A l&#8217;instar du Mac, l&#8217;iPhone a été raillé lors de son lancement, mais il a modifié le paysage du téléphone intelligent et obligé les concurrents à proposer leur propre solution d&#8217;écran tactile et des boutiques d&#8217;applications.* Il ne fait guère de doute que l&#8217;iPad va susciter le même genre de vocation de copistes.



Article de Stephen Fry*, paru aujourd'hui dans _L'Hebdo_.

* Stephen Fry


----------



## Macuserman (8 Avril 2010)

Excellent article, vraiment, chapeau !


----------



## yvos (8 Avril 2010)

Je crois quappréhender l'aspect révolutionnaire ou pas de l'ipad à l'aune de ses habitudes et besoins actuels, c'est faire une erreur complète. 

Il me semble que la stratégie marketing est simple: créer de nouveaux besoins. Sans que ce que cela soit péjoratif puisqu'à matériel nouveau, expériences nouvelles et surtout en ce qui concerne l'ipad, potentialités nouvelles. 

Lorsque je vois le succès de l'appstore avec ses applis souvent inutiles mais certaines simplement devenues indispensables, petites béquilles du quotidien...quand je vois la créativité des développeurs et parallèlement les potentialités d'une tablette tactile de qualité (peu importe la marque d'ailleurs), qu'on passe aisément de main en main, toujours disponible et qui permet de faire rentrer de la convivialité dans l'univers technogeek de l'informatique, je n'ai aucun doute sur le succès à moyen terme du principe. Il y aura des écueils, la v 1 sera certainement bourrée de problèmes et les prix chuteront rapidement, mais la base est là. 

Pour continuer, je m'en contrecarre qu'il n'y ait pas de webcam, que ce ne soit pas aussi performant qu'un portable ou qu'un netbook, etc....pour la simple raison que ce n'est ni un portable ni un netbook  C'est pourtant élémentaire. En ce qui me concerne, pour bosser j'utilise du matériel adapté  Et ni portable ni un netbook n'est adaptée à la lecture cosy comme l'est cette tablette. Vous aimez vous emmerder avec au choix : une souris et un clavier dans lesquels vos poils de nez se glissent / un trackpad et un portable qui vous carbonise l'entrejambe alors que vous surfez sur macG 24h sur 24h et regardez, de temps à autres, votre boîte désespérément remplie de spams ?? 

J'imagine déjà les applis éducatives d'un nouveau type, des applis conviviales où plusieurs personnes peuvent interagir, des contenus presse enrichis qu'on lit tranquillement dans son canapé plutôt qu'assis devant un écran dans un obscur bureau. 

Et en ce qui me concerne, pour bosse, je prend le matos fait pour cela.  

Partant de cette base, il faut je pense arrêter de comparer avec du matos existant. C'est peut-être pas révolutionnaire question technique (je n'en sais rien en fait et de mon point de vue d'utilisateur, à vrai dire je m'en fous) mais la nouvelle ergonomie va induire de nouveaux usages qu'on ne soupçonne pas encore totalement. Reste aux développeurs à innover. 

Cela dit, à la lecture de tout cela, il est bien clair qu'un ipad est totalement superflu.


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

Va pas embrouiller tout l'monde, toi, l'Yveausse !...


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> A propos de l'iPad et de manière plus générale à propos des produits Apple, on peut ergoter tant que l'on veut, sur des pages et des pages sur le manque de telle ou telle fonction, tant que l'on a pas compris et assimilé que la stratégie et la vision d'Apple était à l'opposé de tout autre fabricant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bravo ! Tout est dit ! Sans doute le meilleur post de de fil  qui n'en finit pas


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

Mais...
Vous allez arrêter de vous palucher ?!...


----------



## F118I4 (8 Avril 2010)

Q: Given the huge demand of iPad demand in the US, will that impact the international launch?
A: No. It&#8217;ll still be near the end of April, like we said.

Confirmé pour la fin Avril donc pas de retard.
On croise les doigts bien forts!

Q: How about iPad support?
A: iPhone OS will be on the iPad this fall.

4.0 cet automne


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais...
> Vous allez arrêter de vous palucher ?!...



:rose: :rose:


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2010)

Milsou a dit:


> Tu va chez le client avec ... tu peux lui montrer une maquette une démo de site... tu peux pas y'a pas d'application qui le permette... bon t'y va quand même histoire de craner... le client veut te filer des docs... a bah non tu peux pas... y'a pas de prise USB pour y tranférer les données.



Chez un client, je peux lui montrer un PDF, une image, un site web complet, une vidéo. Aucun souci, je ne me promène pas avec mes fichiers natifs sur moi.

Pour l'USB ce nest pas grave, tout le monde à une adresse mail maintenant ou sinon, un accès réseau et ça fonctionne.


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Avril 2010)

Après avoir pu jouer quelques minutes avec, je coche "Oui, je vais l'acheter sans hésitation". 

Testé & approuvé.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Comme quoi , je ne suis pas le seul : Il faut la tester avant de l'acheter.J'ai été convaincu en 3 minutes .


----------



## The-community-manager (9 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> T'aurai dû filmer aussi la rue sur laquelle donnait la sortie et où se trouvait certainement aussi une longue file d'attente...... de gangstas armés de cran-d'arrêts!



Haha, pour tout te dire j'ai pas tout mis dans le montage, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir filmé ça.

Pour l'anecdote, comme vous l'avais peut être vu, j'ai payé en cash, alors que j'ai passé la nuit dans la rue. Sachant que vers 2h du mat, la police vient nous voir et nous prévient qu'il y a parfois des individus armés qui braquent les personnes dans la fil d'attente. Steve Jobs merci (=Dieu merci pour les athées) il ne m'est rien arrivé.



etienne000 a dit:


> Comme quoi , je ne suis pas le seul : Il faut la tester avant de l'acheter.J'ai été convaincu en 3 minutes .



Pareil... Surtout si tu compares avec le Joojoo, que j'ai également testé qui est vraiment bugué un max !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Tu peux faire un comparatif entre les deux ? .
J'ai testé l'iPad , elle m'a plu (Toi aussi on dairait ) et la joojoo a l'air d'avoir une belle interface .
Après , tu pourrais nous dire pour les livres sur iPad , je n'ai pas pu tester cette fonctionnalité (Pas accès à l'iBook Store en France)..


----------



## choumou (9 Avril 2010)

Je me pose une question je sais pas si quelqu'un pourra me répondre, mais je tente quand même, je trouve que l'allumage est un peu long au vu des vidéos sur Youtube, savez-vous si c'est le premier allumage qui fait ça ou si c'est normal?


----------



## MacSedik (10 Avril 2010)

Sinon certains perdent pas leurs temps... moins d'une semaine après sa sortie, l'iPad est déjà _jailbreaké_...!!

@Choumou, s'il démarre la premiere fois je trouve que c'est "normal".


----------



## Nicosun (10 Avril 2010)

Je viens de mon magasin préféré ici Moscou et l'iPad est présent, je l'ai essayé et franchement la réactivité mets sur le cul, par contre le prix ici m'a refroidi ma visa est bien resté dans ma poche, le marché parallèle coute cher 1300 euros pour le 32 Go  je vais patienter donc.


----------



## Amotte (10 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Comme promis, je viens vous faire mon retour du lancement de l'iPad à l'apple Store de la 5ème avenue de New York. 

Pour commencer, je dois dire que j'ai été bluffé par l'organisation Apple. Je me suis rendu à l'Apple Store de la 5ème avenue à 8h00 le 3 avril. En arrivant, je me suis dit qu'il fallait que je prenne mon mal en patience car la file d'attente était déjà bien longue ! Je me suis donc tranquillement connecté sur le wifi en libre accès de la boutique apple et j'ai fait le tour des sites de News apple, en attendant patiemment l'ouverture. Au cours de l'attente, plusieurs journalistes passent pour tenter les interviews des futurs possesseurs de l'iPad... L'ambiance est plutôt bonne et tout le monde est très discipliné. Deux employés de l'Apple Store passent dans la file pour vérifier les réservations et expliquer les modes de règlements (only cash or US credit card). A quelques secondes du lancement de l'iPad (9h00), un décompte se fait entendre du côté des vendeurs, très vite repris par la foule en délire... Puis, viennent les acclamations et la longue file d'attente commence à rentrer dans le cube de verre. 
Vers 9h15, je rentre à mon tour dans le cube. Je suis immédiatement accueilli par un vendeur, qui me demande mon nom pour retrouver ma réservation. Il me propose l'étui de protection et mobile me (avec 30%de remise) ; je prend l'ensemble. Je lui demande s'il a la possibilité d'activer l'iPad avant que je quitte la boutique (il me restait une semaine à passer à New York, et je voulais avoir l'occasion de "jouer" avec avant de rentrer). Il me l'active en 10 secondes. Et à 9h30, je ressors de la boutique mon iPad en main...

Je tenterai de vous poster quelques photos de la file d'attente, ainsi qu'une petite vidéo de l'entrée dans l'apple store... Et également un petit test de l'iPad...

Ensuite pour info, je sais pas si c'est un truc connu ou pas, mais il est déjà possible d'acheter les applications iPad en passant sur iTunes store français à partir d'un Mac ou un PC... il suffit de faire une recherche sur le terme "iPad"...


----------



## The-community-manager (10 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu peux faire un comparatif entre les deux ? .
> J'ai testé l'iPad , elle m'a plu (Toi aussi on dairait ) et la joojoo a l'air d'avoir une belle interface .
> Après , tu pourrais nous dire pour les livres sur iPad , je n'ai pas pu tester cette fonctionnalité (Pas accès à l'iBook Store en France)..



Ben j'ai quelques vidéos des tests du Joojoo quand j'étais dans la queue  pour l'iPad à San Francisco :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvCJh_CeUN0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s55dWMD8vq4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wehLWCRrbwU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URrX_tz2TEA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIpiRehlE-I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35SWc4C6Css
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbvDfZejDdo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-1Z-QV2HtY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFHVb6UfxC0

Si  vous parlez anglais vous allez tout savoir sur les différences entre  les deux machines. Sinon, je vous expliquerai.

Pour l'allumage, je sais pas exactement, pour le Joojoo c'est 10 sec chrono


----------



## choumou (10 Avril 2010)

Tu peux me dire The-community-manager en combien de temps il s'allume vu que tu as la chance de l'avoir, petit veinard va...


----------



## The-community-manager (10 Avril 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Tu peux me dire The-community-manager en combien de temps il s'allume vu que tu as la chance de l'avoir, petit veinard va...



Et oui... Mais non ! haha

Là je suis à Los Angeles pour le weekend, je rentre demain à San Francisco. Mais je vais demander à une amie de Cupertino sur Facebook.

Je reviens te poster la réponse dès que j'ai l'information.


----------



## choumou (10 Avril 2010)

The-community-manager a dit:


> Et oui... Mais non ! haha
> 
> Là je suis à Los Angeles pour le weekend, je rentre demain à San Francisco. Mais je vais demander à une amie de Cupertino sur Facebook.
> 
> Je reviens te poster la réponse dès que j'ai l'information.



Ça c'est cool merci beaucoup.


----------



## huexley (12 Avril 2010)

Petite surprise en arrivant ce matin au boulot :love:







 je peux pas repartir avec


----------



## Litea (13 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question quant à la pré-commande de l'iPad.

Effectivement, étant de Nantes, les seuls revendeurs Apple connus sont la FNAC ou bien IGC (si je ne me trompe pas).

Si, je pré-commande le device sur l'Apple Store FR, puis-je arriver chez le revendeur avec mon papier de pré-commande ? Ou bien, je me me pointe sans le pré-commander car ce serait du pareil au même ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## MacSedik (13 Avril 2010)

Si tu pré-commandes ton "device" sur l'Apple store en ligne, tu as 2 possibilités :

1) tu le reçois chez toi en donnant ton adresse (*comme si tu commandais un Mac*).
2) tu va le retirer dans l'un des 2 Apple Store France (*Paris-Louvre, ou Montpellier-Odysseum*), pour les FNAC et autres faudra attendre ce qu'Apple en dit.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Avril 2010)

Litea a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai une question quant à la pré-commande de l'iPad.



Salut Litea, 
Si pré-commande il y a, pour l'instant rien n'est moins sûr et on s'approche de fin Avril... je pensais peut-être aujourd'hui... mais non...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2010)

Va falloir encore heu comment on appelle ce truc, là  plus personne s'en sert. Mais oui 

 ah, voilà: patienter. 



> Devant le succès de liPad, Apple a décidé de reporter dun mois sa commercialisation de liPad à linternational. Apple dévoilera les tarifs et ouvrira les pré-commandes à partir du 10 mai.


----------



## pickwick (14 Avril 2010)

Bon... c'est pas la fin du monde.... c'est comme en amour, le meilleur c'est quand on monte l'escalier, là on a un ou deux étages de plus....


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Bon... c'est pas la fin du monde.... c'est comme en amour, le meilleur c'est quand on monte l'escalier, là on a un ou deux étages de plus....



À force de monter, on risque de s'épuiser


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Bon... c'est pas la fin du monde.... c'est comme en amour, le meilleur c'est quand on monte l'escalier, là on a un ou deux étages de plus....



Réac'!


----------



## pickwick (14 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Réac'!




mais j'ai hâte comme toi de l'avoir et ipad et d'en offrir un à chacun de mes (grands) enfants....
alors je me fais une raison...
et il faut le prendre positivement, d'un coté ou l'autre de la frontière suisse, 
et toi ? ça va ou bien


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> mais j'ai hâte comme toi de l'avoir et ipad et d'en offrir un à chacun de mes (grands) enfants....
> alors je me fais une raison...
> et il faut le prendre positivement, d'un coté ou l'autre de la frontière suisse,
> et toi ? ça va ou bien



Moi? Je m'en tape qu'il soit dispo demain ou dans six mois.


----------



## F118I4 (14 Avril 2010)

Cela me dérange pas qu' un produit soit repoussé à cause de la prod ou autres mais la c' est déjà la deuxième fois et surtout SJ a dit il y a une semaine qu' il sera dispo fin Avril on a déjà connu cela donc on nous donne pas de date si on arrive pas à tenir le calendrier.
Dégouter Apple nous fait le même coup que Sony avec GT5.

Je ne parle même pas du firmware 4.0 pour l' automne autant attendre Novembre pour s' acheter un iPad...


----------



## shenrone (14 Avril 2010)

Punaise moi c'est mon avoir à la fnac que je vais avoir dans le fion avec ce report...


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je ne parle même pas du firmware 4.0 pour l' automne autant attendre Novembre pour s' acheter un iPad...



si tu regarde mon com' sur la News j'ai dis la même chose sauf que je conseillerai d'attendre la V2 pour début 2011, parce que là... 
le pire c'est le dispo fin Mai : en langage d'Apple ça veut dire chez toi début Juin. et le buzz tient toujours c'est marrant ça depuis fin Janvier.


----------



## Philou1789 (14 Avril 2010)

Finalement je reviens sur mon vote en réaction avec le nouveau retard annonce de 1 mois c'est bon j'en ai marre, y a pas que les US qui compte.
Vu qu'Apple me permet d'attendre bien malgré moi, et bien j'attendrais un peu plus et prendrais la meilleur tablette qui m'offre 10h d'autonomie au meilleur prix.
Na !

Et le pire il serait capable de nous la sortir a 560&#8364; et quelques


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

Philou1789 a dit:


> Finalement je reviens sur mon vote en réaction avec le nouveau retard annonce de 1 mois c'est bon j'en ai marre, y a pas que les US qui compte.
> Vu qu'Apple me permet d'attendre bien malgré moi, et bien j'attendrais un peu plus et prendrais la meilleur tablette qui m'offre 10h d'autonomie au meilleur prix.
> Na !
> 
> Et le pire il serait capable de nous la sortir a 560&#8364; et quelques



c'est moi ou j'ai pas compris grand chose à ton post? :mouais:

ya d'autres retard comme celui iWork !  
Pour l'iPad, moi m'en fous un peu du retard au final. De toute façon ça me donne du temps pour réfléchir et regarder ce qui vient de nouveau autour (app. , accessoires, jailbreak ...).


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Avril 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Cela me dérange pas qu' un produit soit repoussé à cause de la prod ou autres mais la c' est déjà la deuxième fois et surtout SJ a dit il y a une semaine qu' il sera dispo fin Avril on a déjà connu cela donc on nous donne pas de date si on arrive pas à tenir le calendrier.
> Dégouter Apple nous fait le même coup que Sony avec GT5.
> 
> Je ne parle même pas du firmware 4.0 pour l' automne autant attendre Novembre pour s' acheter un iPad...



Toutes réflexions faites, je pense que le meilleur moment pour commander l'iPad est lorsqu'on en a envie, et qu'il est disponible pour l'avoir sans attente, sans frustration.   Sinon, l'envie passe  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------




Philou1789 a dit:


> Finalement je reviens sur mon vote en réaction avec le nouveau retard annonce de 1 mois c'est bon j'en ai marre, y a pas que les US qui compte.
> Vu qu'Apple me permet d'attendre bien malgré moi, et bien j'attendrais un peu plus et prendrais la meilleur tablette qui m'offre 10h d'autonomie au meilleur prix.
> Na !
> 
> Et le pire il serait capable de nous la sortir a 560 et quelques



C'est de la gaminerie cette réaction !
 << Apple, tu es en retard ! tu fais passer les US avant moi ! Hé bien , j'en veux plus de ton iPad ! Je l'achèterai plus tard ! Na !    >>
Ça prouve que l'envie n'était pas si forte que ça


----------



## F118I4 (14 Avril 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Toutes réflexions faites, je pense que le meilleur moment pour commander l'iPad est lorsqu'on en a envie, et qu'il est disponible pour l'avoir sans attente, sans frustration.   Sinon, l'envie passe


Je suis entièrement d' accord et justement on en a envie maintenant vu que les américains l' ont déjà mais nous on a rien pour le moment


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

Dommage pour la sortie :/
J'hésite du coup car je sens que ca va faire comme l'iPhone EDGE : Dans 3 ans , plus de support et puis bon , il faut au moins mettre 50 dans des applis :/


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Avril 2010)

Hello Y'a moyen de se le faire livrer directement à l'Apple store du Lourvre ? j'ai rien trouvé sur le site...


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Avril 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je suis entièrement d' accord et justement on en a envie maintenant vu que les américains l' ont déjà mais nous on a rien pour le moment



Je dois avouer que je suis très à l'aise avec mes propos d'autant plus que je n'ai pas du tout, mais pas du tout du tout, envie de ce très bel et très prometteur objet. Depuis qu'il est annoncé, je me demande toujours quelle en serait l'utilité pour mon usage. En effet, en terme de mobilité, un simple MB d'entrée de gamme me suffirait largement, pour emmener en voyage par exemple.

Mais je compatis à cette frustration naissante. Espérons qu'elle ne sera pas de l'ampleur de celle engendrée par l'iMac 27", surtout en version Core ix !


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2010)

Je l'espère en 3G pour mes ballades hors les murs, en version 16 go, en duo avec mon vieil iPhone Edge, en attendant mon iMac 27" i7.
Et OS4 embarqué, histoire de pas devoir racheter trop vite une mise à jour. On a le temps, hein Tintin ?

Révolution, je vous dis.


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> <...>
> C'est de la gaminerie cette réaction !
> <...>


Crois-tu ?
Tendance enfant gâté ?


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Crois-tu ?
> Tendance enfant gâté ?



Qui sait ?


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello Y'a moyen de se le faire livrer directement à l'Apple store du Lourvre ? j'ai rien trouvé sur le site...



dispo en France fin mai. tu peux réserver à l'Apple Store du louvre (*France*) qu'à partir du 10 Mai, pour l'avoir fin Mai.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Avril 2010)

Hello MacSedik et merci pour ta réponse donc il faut y aller pour la préco ? pas possible de le faire sur l'Apple Store en ligne et demander une livraison au Louvre ?  En faisant ça je me dis que j'éviterai un retard de livraison potentiel d'Ups qui sera débordé...


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello MacSedik et merci pour ta réponse donc il faut y aller pour la préco ? pas possible de le faire sur l'Apple Store en ligne et demander une livraison au Louvre ?  En faisant ça je me dis que j'éviterai un retard de livraison potentiel d'Ups qui sera débordé...



Hello ! 
je présume qu'ils vont faire comme aux US : pré-commander et le réserver au 10 mai et aller chercher ton iPad au Louvre fin mai sans faute. je pense que ça sera comme ça. Aprés là Apple nous laisse dans la flou parce que fin Mai c'est large comme date.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Avril 2010)

Tu m'étonnes fin Mai c'est pas très précis... Et comme fin juin c'est les vacances...


----------



## F118I4 (14 Avril 2010)

C' est quand même bizarre qu' Apple donne une date pour les précommandes sans rien donner d' autre, au final on est pas plus avancé...
Si on se fie au calendrier des USA: préco le 12 Mars et dispo fin Mars soit le 3 Avril 
En EU: préco le 10 Mai et dispo fin Mai soit le 1 Juin


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Avril 2010)

Bon OK on va dire qu'on croit leurs arguments et que la demande US les empêche de lancer l'iPad à l'international *mais qu'est-ce qui les retient de nous donner le prix* ?! Les US ont connu le prix 2 mois avant sa sortie...


----------



## MacSedik (14 Avril 2010)

je pense que ça permet de faire vivre le buzz un peu sinon les gens s'en détourneront et passeront à autre chose. mais c'est vrai qu'ils donnent l'impression de s'en ficher des non-americains, comme le disait saint-shaka, SJ disait il y a une semaine! que les délais seront respectés.


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2010)

Rien de bien nouveau. Reste que faire vivre le _buzz_ pour le plaisir, en tant que modérateur, je ne suis pas trop pour...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir 

Pensez-vous qu'Apple peut à nouveau repousser la date de commercialisation internationale ? 
Vue qu'Apple affiche clairement la date des ouvertures de précommandes sur le "store"... elle semble certaine maintenant de pouvoir respecter ce délai je pense...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

Encore ?
Cela se pourrait , elle ferait durer le buzz .

Enfin , j'en doute maintenant , fin-Mai me paraît le maximum possible .


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2010)

Je pense...
Que vous "pensez" tous un peu trop...


----------



## F118I4 (14 Avril 2010)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Bon OK on va dire qu'on croit leurs arguments et que la demande US les empêche de lancer l'iPad à l'international *mais qu'est-ce qui les retient de nous donner le prix* ?! Les US ont connu le prix 2 mois avant sa sortie...


C' est claire que pour les prix c' est incompréhensible sauf pour le buzzz et encore on a vraiment l' impression qu' ils se foutent de nous comme çi les prix ils les faisaient à la dernière minute.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Avril 2010)

Comme disait l'autre ça va être repoussé et repoussé et finalement on aura la V2 pour janvier prochain en Europe


----------



## F118I4 (14 Avril 2010)

C' est claire que pour certains pays ils auront directement la V2 en 2011.


----------



## Dead head (15 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je pense...
> Que vous "pensez" tous un peu trop...



Et ils continuent tous de "penser".

Franchement ! si on n'est pas un gamin gâté et si dans la vie on a d'autres centres d'intérêt qu'Apple, qu'est-ce qu'on en a à faire que le bidule d'Apple sorte au printemps ou au printemps ?


----------



## Foguenne (15 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Comme disait l'autre ça va être repoussé et repoussé et finalement on aura la V2 pour janvier prochain en Europe



Un peu comme l'iPhone. 
Perso c'est clair que s'il ne sort que dans 6 mois ici, j'attendrais sans en mourir la V2.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Avril 2010)

Pour ceux que le report de la commercialisation chagrine et fait verser quelques larmes, soyez rassurés : la bourse a accueilli favorablement cette nouvelle, a fait battre un nouveau record à l'action Apple en disant que, ainsi, Apple allait pouvoir résoudre des problèmes de fabrication qui gêne la commercialisation internationale.


----------



## Nicosun (15 Avril 2010)

Finalement l'achat sera fait aux USA par l'intermédiaire d'un ami qui fait un aller retour sur Philadelphie 

Déjà que j'en avais envie et besoins, le test de iGénération me conforte un peu plus dans mon choix. Vivement mi Mai.


----------



## clochelune (15 Avril 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9NP-AeKX40&feature=player_embedded

je ne sais pas si vous connaissez cette vidéo du chat et l'iPad (merci à audrey pour le partage)
si on peut s'amuser avec un piano (enfin un clavier) cool!
pourvu que la tasse à côté soit vide!
bonne soirée!

l'iPad, c'est simple! même les chats peuvent s'en servir!


----------



## tirhum (15 Avril 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> l'iPad, c'est simple! même les chats peuvent s'en servir!


Tant qu'ils sont solvables...


----------



## The-community-manager (15 Avril 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Ça c'est cool merci beaucoup.



Désolé j'ai tardé un max !

L'iPad met 17 sec à s'allumer, soit donc 7 de plus que le Joojoo.


----------



## choumou (15 Avril 2010)

The-community-manager a dit:


> Désolé j'ai tardé un max !
> 
> L'iPad met 17 sec à s'allumer, soit donc 7 de plus que le Joojoo.



Merci


----------



## lamiel (19 Avril 2010)

oui, parce que je n'ai pas d'iphone (sédentaire, pas besoin et puis il marche très mal dans ma campagne) et ça me semble une bonne solution pendant mes déplacements (une semaine tous les mois à Paris) pour récupérer mes mails et alimenter un blog.
Si je peux lire mes journaux et un policier dessus, tout ira bien.


----------



## ian_77 (19 Avril 2010)

j'attends la deuxième version...
sans doute avec une webcam et une connectique plus étoffée, au moins usb !


----------



## MacSedik (20 Avril 2010)

bah vu que le prochain l'iPhone disposera d'une caméra pour la visio... (celui "retrouvé" par Gizmodo) la V2 risque d'y bénéficier.


----------



## F118I4 (20 Avril 2010)

Tu t' avances de trop c' est qu' un proto, je rappelle que l' un des proto de l' iPod Touch 3Gen avait une cam au dos...


----------



## fransik (20 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 



ian_77 a dit:


> j'attends []une connectique plus étoffée, au moins usb !


c'est marrant le nombre de personnes qui s'attendent à voir un connecteur USB apparaitre sur le iPad. 
Pour y brancher une clé USB? 
Pour moi c'est à peu près aussi envisageable qu'un port ethernet sur le iPad 

Sauf à ce que le connecteur iPod ne soit remplacé par du mini-USB (_Pour Apple, probablement entre la Saint-Glinglin et bien plus tard_), je n'y crois pas une seule seconde. 
A la limite, un lecteur SD pour iPhoto me paraîtrait presque plus vraisemblable.
Cela dit, le connecteur photo devrait avoir été introduit à dessein 

Pour toute autre utilisation  échange de fichiers, stockage externe, je pense DropBox, SugarSync & Cie., après-tout l'appareil dispose de toutes façons bien du WiFi


----------



## ederntal (20 Avril 2010)

Je viens de tenir en main, et tester, pour la première fois un iPad 

Mes premières impressions sont identiques ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net :

+ L'appareil semble très rapide !
+ C'est très agréable de s'en servir pour naviguer sur internet, pour ses mails, pour regarder des vidéos, de la musique...
+ L'écran semble de bonne qualité
+ Les quelques applications tierces que j'ai pu tester sont TRÈS PROMETTEUSES, je pense qu'on va voir apparaitre de petites perles très rapidement !

- Il semble lourd les premières minutes, mais on s'habitue rapidement...
- L'écran brille beaucoup

Bref, j'en veux un :love:


----------



## MacSedik (20 Avril 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> - Il semble lourd les premières minutes, mais on s'habitue rapidement...



Lourd comment? comme un Tintin est demi?


----------



## heero (20 Avril 2010)

Le magasin en ligne et tour operator "Neckerman" annonce avoir reçu un lot d'iPad Wifi dans sa version européenne avec une livraison pour la Belgique sous 2 Semaines (donc 1 mois avant les autres). 


> 'Nous sommes heureux de pouvoir offrir à notre clientèle la possibilité de découvrir très rapidement ce nouvel objet tant convoité' indique Cathy Notenboom, manager Durable Goods chez neckermann.com. &#8216;Dès aujourd'hui, la version européenne de l'iPad peut être commandé via neckermann.com pour une livraison début mai, directement au domicile du client ou auprès d'un point d'enlèvement Kiala.


Le hic c'est que celui-ci est annoncé au prix de 799&#8364; dans sa version 16Go. Faut-il voir un prix officiel ou alors une marge de la part de Neckerman.

en tout cas, voici toujours le lien vers là page de commande 
http://www.fr.neck.be/produkt/produkte.mb1?sp=ipad

(lecture normale sous Firefox ou Camino)


----------



## heero (21 Avril 2010)

d'apres le journal flamand 'het nieuwsblad' *il s'agirait bien d'un lot limité fabriqué pour l'Europe*


> "pour obtenir une édition limitée" de l'équipement destiné à l'Europe.


http://www.nieuwsblad.be/article/detail.aspx?articleid=DMF20100420_095


----------



## Nicosun (21 Avril 2010)

Salut, je crois que vous avez tous vu mais je le signale quand même. 
Quand on tape iPad dans itunes il y a des dizaines d'apps qui apparaissent et en plus sur les apps iphones certains sont dotées d'un double boutons (version iPhone/version iPad) pour les screenshots.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Avril 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Salut, je crois que vous avez tous vu mais je le signale quand même.
> Quand on tape iPad dans itunes il y a des dizaines d'apps qui apparaissent et en plus sur les apps iphones certains sont dotées d'un double boutons (version iPhone/version iPad) pour les screenshots.



Et dans "Applications" (celles achetées) il y a une séparation entre celles qui sont faites pour l'iPhone et l'iPod Touch et celles qui sont faites pour l'iPhone, l'iPod Touch et l'iPad.

Perso, j'en ai 2 qui sont faites pour les 3, dont une achetée il y a un bon moment mais mise à jour depuis (Solitaire City lite).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/04/20/la-redevance-sur-la-copie-privee-de-l-ipad-est-votee

Je ne vois pas pourquoi le prix serait de 799&#8364; dans sa version 16Go..
Si c'est réellement le cas ,ce serait dommage pour un tel produit (mais je n'y crois pas).

Édit : ce produit est vraiment top , il ne fait aucun bruit , le clavier en mode horizontal est correct et l'ergonomie en général est au top .
Ah oui , les enceintes sont d'une qualité correcte 
Vivement sa sortie en France et l'os 4 pour le multi-taches.


----------



## DarKOrange (21 Avril 2010)

Si l'iPad est à 799 la différence avec le prix US paie quasiment le billet Paris/NYC aller/retour voire un petit bénéfice si on revient avec 2 iPad... Je ne pense pas une seconde que ce soit le prix qui sera annoncé par Apple, Neckmachin en profite juste pour s'en mettre plein les fouilles.


----------



## Frodon (22 Avril 2010)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Si l'iPad est à 799&#8364; la différence avec le prix US paie quasiment le billet Paris/NYC aller/retour voire un petit bénéfice si on revient avec 2 iPad... Je ne pense pas une seconde que ce soit le prix qui sera annoncé par Apple, Neckmachin en profite juste pour s'en mettre plein les fouilles.



L'iPad 16Go ne sera pas à 799 Euros. Il sera tout au plus à 549 Euros, mais plus probablement à 499 Euros... Ce qui ferait 50 Euros de plus que la conversion stricte plus TVA et environ 44 Euros de plus que ce même prix avec la taxe sur la copie privée en plus. 

Soit un prix raisonnable. Sachant que si tu fais l'allée/retour Paris/NYC, tu vas payer non suelement les 400 à 600 Euros de billets, mais aussi tu peux t'exposer à payer la TVA et d'autres taxes douanières, pour l'iPad... Ce qui n'est pas forcément rentable.


----------



## Philou1789 (25 Avril 2010)

A y est j'ai craqué pour le marché gris 16go wifi


----------



## ipan (26 Avril 2010)

pour moi ( car futur photographe ) la fonction de vidage de carte sd est super mais qui serait formidable serait un mode connecté comme dans aperture !!


----------



## killers460 (27 Avril 2010)

Moi pour surfer, jouer et surtout lire mes bouquins


----------



## Orphanis (29 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Est-ce que la version 3G qui est vendue au USA est compatible avec la 3G française ? Je pose cette question car j'ai un ami qui doit aller demain aux USA et j'hésite entre les modèles Wifi et 3G.


----------



## iZiDoR (29 Avril 2010)

Oui l'iPad est vendu désimlocké


----------



## heero (29 Avril 2010)

*coïncidence ?* *après le groupe belge Neckerman et le groupe luxembourgeois Cactus* proposant une version e_uropéenne_ de *l'ipad 16go à 799&#8364;* *c'est le groupe Auchan qui le vend lui aussi au même prix* (la mention _import_ à été rajouté quand à Neckerman qui lui à rajouté la mention "Ce modèle n'est pas américain, mais 100% européen avec choix")

trois revendeurs proposant l'ipad à 799&#8364; faut-il voir quelque chose dans se nombre ?

http://www.grosbill.com/index.php3?...wi_fi_802_11n_version_import_us_multi_langues


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2010)

C'est de l'import avec : Marge du revendeur , frais de douane + frais de transport.


----------



## Photo-cineaste (30 Avril 2010)

Je passe mon tour...


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2010)

Pour ceux qui ne voulaient pas prendre d'iPad en prévision d'une éventuelle sortie de Courier [par MicroMou], ça semble râpé.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (30 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Petite comparaison, pour aider à faire son choix. Avec les réserves d'usage, bien entendu.



Bonjour,

L'important c'était avec les réserves 

Plus de Slate, plus de courrier et Apple qui a vendu environ 1 000 000 ipad.

C'est vrai qu'elle n'a pas de prise usb et pas de webcam ... , mais ils savent faire des produits qui séduisent et qui marchent.

La concurrence rame encore derrière l'ipod, l'iphone est une belle réussite et il n'y a pas beaucoup de meilleur téléphone que lui et maintenant l'ipad est déjà LA tablette.
Ça roule chez Apple et le seul vrai adversaire c'est maintenant Google.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mai 2010)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'elle n'a pas de prise usb et pas de webcam ... , mais ils savent faire des produits qui séduisent et qui marchent.



...et qui existent, eux !


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2010)

_Indeed_.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2010)

Microsoft débarrasse la tablette


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Mai 2010)

C'est quand même incroyable ces abandons de projets par ces grands de l'industrie électronque et informatique !

Comme l'ont signalé Lorenzo di lolo et fredintosh, l'iPad est à peine sortie depuis un mois qu'il est devenu la référence en la matière, tout comme l'est encore l'iPod, et tout comme l'est devenu l'Phone.

J'ai le sentiment que la domination écrasante de Microsoft depuis la mise sur le marché de Windows et la politique de rachat d'entreprises par Microsoft profite aujourd'hui davantage à Apple qu'à la firme de Bill Gates et Steve Balmer. En effet, MS a étouffé toutes les innovations en se les appropriant mais sans vraiment en tirer parti, tandis qu'Apple, depuis le retour de Steve Jobs n'a jamais cessé d'innover et de battre MS sur son propre terrain, le marketing 

Bien sûr, il y a encore Google  Mais  enfin qui vivra verra


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2010)

Apple est en forme, ces derniers temps et a de bonnes idées, assurément. En plus elle se paye un luxe assez formidable : réfléchir (beaucoup) et travailler (énormément) avant d'annoncer le résultat de ce travail.

Les autres sont un peu en retard mais ils s'y sont effectivement mis tous seuls.

Reste que je suis bien embêté car j'aimerais acheter un lecteur numérique et :
1/ les éditeurs français sont des truffes et semblent paralysés par l'enjeu
2/ l'iPad est le seul produit tentant ; en plus ça fait plein d'autres choses ... :rateau:

Pfff...


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Apple est en forme, ces derniers temps et a de bonnes idées, assurément. En plus elle se paye un luxe assez formidable : réfléchir (beaucoup) et travailler (énormément) avant d'annoncer le résultat de ce travail.
> 
> Les autres sont un peu en retard mais ils s'y sont effectivement mis tous seuls.
> 
> ...



Je pense que lorsque certains petits problèmes technologiques encore en suspens seront résolus, que quelques "standards" seront effectivement devenus des standards, Apple nous fera encore un coup "pas possible", du côté de la télé par exemple.


----------



## Orphanis (2 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir, 

J'aurais une question à poser pour les personnes ayant déjà acheté un produit Apple aux USA. Est-ce que c'est vrai qu'il y a une taxe à payer sur place ? 
J'ai un ami qui est en voyage à NY et à l'Apple Store de la 5ème, ils lui auraient réclamé 699$+79$ de taxes 

Est-ce quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner sur cela ? 

Amicalement

Ps: il me dit qu'il ne peut pas payer en liquide sur place parce que le store de la Vème refuse le cash. Est-ce quelqu'un a déjà connu une telle mésaventure ?


----------



## sirromano1er (2 Mai 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'aurais une question à poser pour les personnes ayant déjà acheté un produit Apple aux USA. Est-ce que c'est vrai qu'il y a une taxe à payer sur place ?
> J'ai un ami qui est en voyage à NY et à l'Apple Store de la 5ème, ils lui auraient réclamé 699$+79$ de taxes
> ...




Les prix affichés aux US sont toujours hors taxe. Donc je pense que le prix demandé est tout à fait normal.


----------



## Orphanis (2 Mai 2010)

Merci ;-) 

Quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi il ne serait pas possible de payer en liquide dans l'AppleStore de la 5ème avenue ?


----------



## MacSedik (3 Mai 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Merci ;-)
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi il ne serait pas possible de payer en liquide dans l'AppleStore de la 5ème avenue ?



:mouais: refus de vente? il devrait les poursuivre en justice, ton ami  

je pense qu'ils ont capté qu'il était européen et vu que le marché gris, est en plein essor en ce moment, ils sortent des excuses de ce genre pour ne pas lui en vendre... Après, peut-être qu'ils acceptent que les CB pour diverses raisons (faux billets, source de l'argent...).


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> :mouais: refus de vente? il devrait les poursuivre en justice, ton ami



Ça existe le refus de vente à NY ? C'est juste une question pour ma culture personnelle, rien de polémique.


----------



## iZiDoR (3 Mai 2010)

En France, n'importe quel commerçant peut refuser une vente en liquide SAUF si on fait l'appoint


----------



## Orphanis (3 Mai 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses ;-)
Finalement, j'ai renoncé à acquérir l'Ipad aux USA; entre la taxe à N-Y, les frais de carte et l'éventuelle taxe à la douane française, ça n'est pas si rentable que cela. Dommage !


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2010)

On va finir pas croire que la conversion USD-Euro que fait Apple n'est pas si débile...


----------



## ÉB (3 Mai 2010)

Je vote "non", mais il parait qu'un million de personnes ont voté "oui"


----------



## BigMac50 (3 Mai 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> En France, n'importe quel commerçant peut refuser une vente en liquide SAUF si on fait l'appoint


 
salut 

non  c'est faux un commerçant est obligé d'accepter la vente et cela jusque 3000 pour un reglement en cash, après cette somme il faut un autre moyen de paiement 

En France refuser de vendre pour un commerçant est interdit


----------



## lmmm (3 Mai 2010)

je confirme les 3000 euros ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

Imac17 a dit:


> Je vote "non", mais il parait qu'un million de personnes ont voté "oui"


Tout simplement parce que Apple a crée un nouveau besoin , c'est tout .

Ps : Cela a fonctionné chez moi .


----------



## Nicofieu (3 Mai 2010)

On a beaucoup parlé de l'iPad et de ses "concurrents" dans ce sujet, autres tablettes et autres netbook avec des capacités supérieures, usb tralala

Je ne suis vraiment pas fermé sur ces concurrents et je ne suis pas un anti-windows ou autre mais cet apres-midi j'ai déballé ceci d'une boite neuve, et joué avec pendant 2h et ben franchement, c'est une véritable catastrophe...j'ai peut être choisi le mauvais produits mais une certitude après avoir chipotté avec : vivement l'iPad !

Ce truc n'a vraiment là, aucune utilité, c'est d'une lenteur effroyable, pas du tout stable, impossible de s'en sortir avec le seul doigt, un stylet est obligatoire, très mauvaise réaction tactile, pas user friendly pour un sous, bref, un désastre selon moi







Voilà, ca me conforte donc vraiment sur le fait qu'Apple, même s'ils sont rats dans les specs et dans les extensions, sont vraiment 10 ans en avance sur les autres !


----------



## iZiDoR (3 Mai 2010)

BigMac50 a dit:


> salut
> 
> non  c'est faux un commerçant est obligé d'accepter la vente et cela jusque 3000&#8364; pour un reglement en cash, après cette somme il faut un autre moyen de paiement
> 
> En France refuser de vendre pour un commerçant est interdit



" Article L112-5 du Code monétaire et financier : 

En cas de paiement en billets et pièces, il appartient au débiteur (=client)  de faire l'appoint" 

Ce que l'article R642-3 dit c'est que si vous voulez payer un achat de 15 euros en pieces de 1 centimes, le commerçant est obligé d'accepter votre monnaie. 

De plus, si le commerçant accepte votre grosse coupure pour un petit achat, il doit vous rendre la monnaie par rapport à la valeur de la coupure que vous lui avez donné. "



Il a le droit de refuser et ce n'est pas considéré comme un refus de vente... 
Un lien de la dgccrf


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:


> <...>
> Voilà, ca me conforte donc vraiment sur le fait qu'Apple, même s'ils sont rats dans les specs et dans les extensions, sont vraiment 10 ans en avance sur les autres !


Situation assez bien résumée, j'ai l'impression.


----------



## BigMac50 (3 Mai 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> " Article L112-5 du Code monétaire et financier :
> 
> En cas de paiement en billets et pièces, il appartient au débiteur (=client) de faire l'appoint"
> 
> ...


 
Oui je suis d'accord avec toi mais rien ne t'inquite que le commerçant peux s'autoriser un refus de vente. Ce que l'on te dit c'est simplement que tu dois faire l'appoint mais en aucun cas que le commerçant peut refuser une vente.

UN REFUS DE VENTE EN FRANCE EST INTERDIT PAR LA LOI TOUT COMME LA VENTE PAR EFFET DIT BOULE DE NEIGE PAR EXEMPLE.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

wifi pour moi
je n ai aucune confiance aux forfaits le plus souvent deguises
pas envie de me retrouver avec des notes elyseennes
de toutes facons y a pas de 3 g ni de forfait en Thailande et l edge rame un max alors.....


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mai 2010)

Cas où le refus de vente devrait être permis : une propriétaire de visqueux qui vient chercher un rat/cochon d'inde/lapin dans une animalerie pour le filer à son machin (dont la possession par contre est tolérée)...
HS ? Oui, sauf pour la question du refus de vente...


----------



## Frodon (4 Mai 2010)

Pas la peine de débattre pendant des jours sur cette question de refus de vente aux USA en vous basant sur les lois française. Puisque c'est un refus qui a eu lieu aux USA, c'est les lois US qui comptent dans ce cas.


----------



## UnAm (4 Mai 2010)

bon, fallait que je poste sur la page 69 :coeur:
@nicofieu: le principal défaut de l'archos9 (sans être anti MS), c'est W7! Ils ont intégré le tactile sur Seven, mais ça reste un système conçu pour un pointeur et un clavier... donc forcément, ça pue 
Dommage pour Archos... :/


----------



## GrayStorm (4 Mai 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Voilà, ca me conforte donc vraiment sur le fait qu'Apple, même s'ils sont rats dans les specs et dans les extensions, sont vraiment 10 ans en avance sur les autres !


 
En même temps, est-ce surprenant ?
Sauf erreur de ma part (on m'a donné le chiffre mais je ne l'ai pas vérifié), le marché mondial des tablettes avant Apple, c'était autour de 1.5millions d'unité par an et Apple en aurait vendu 1 million en 1 mois en ne sortant qu'aux US !

Alors bien sur il y a les fans mais quand même, se chopper l'intégralité du marché en si peu de temps montre bien qu'ils ont eu la bonne approche avec leur Ipad.


----------



## Nicofieu (4 Mai 2010)

Bon, j'ai craqué...

A ceux qui en ont un, est-ce normal de ne pas avoir accès a l'app store sur l'iPad ?

Je peux charger des app sur iTunes mais sur l'ipad il me dit que l'app store n'est pas dispo dans mon pays (Belgique)

Merci pour votre info

(sinon Ben c'est vraiment génial comme machine...)


----------



## Nicosun (4 Mai 2010)

Je présume que comme l'iPad n'est pas sortie chez toi, cette option (app store) ne sera disponible qu'au moment de la sortie.

Moi j'attends le miens


----------



## Nicofieu (4 Mai 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Je présume que comme l'iPad n'est pas sortie chez toi, cette option (app store) ne sera disponible qu'au moment de la sortie.
> 
> Moi j'attends le miens



Ok c'est ce que je me suis dit...mais bizarre qd même que ça marche via iTunes, ça n'a donc pas vraiment de sens enn fait...


----------



## ÉB (4 Mai 2010)

lex-icon a dit:


> -Lire des livres. Sans rire si le livre électronique coute entre 8 et 15 je préfère l'acheter en vrai et ne pas me péter les yeux.



Oui.
Déjà que ça me fait bien c*** de lire des dizaines de pages dont je suis l'auteur sur l'écran de mon 24", alors sur un Ipad, je n'imagine même pas.


----------



## Nicosun (4 Mai 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Ok c'est ce que je me suis dit...mais bizarre qd même que ça marche via iTunes, ça n'a donc pas vraiment de sens enn fait...



Oui en fait on peut télécharger les apps depuis itunes, mais tu remarquera que la zone iPad sur le store n'est pas encore clairement défini bref il manque juste un indicateur sur le store et le "tuyau" direct store iPad.


----------



## MacSedik (4 Mai 2010)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Ok c'est ce que je me suis dit...mais bizarre qd même que ça marche via iTunes, ça n'a donc pas vraiment de sens enn fait...


 pour moi c'est le gros point noir de l'iPad : iTunes! Cette dépendance est vraiment un handicap.


----------



## Nicofieu (4 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> pour moi c'est le gros point noir de l'iPad : iTunes! Cette dépendance est vraiment un handicap.



bah moi ca ne va pas me gener tant que ca, c'est pas comme si j'allais devoir les connecter ensemble tous les jours non plus, pour l'instant pour les app ouais c'est un peu chiant mais question de jours qu'ils ouvrent l'app store ipad dans notre pays

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------

par contre, qqun aurait connaissance d'un soft sur mac (gratuit ou payant) qui convertisse un dvd, un avi ou un mkv en fomat ipad ?


----------



## UnAm (4 Mai 2010)

Handbrake, preset AppleTV normalement.


& félicitations pour ton achat!
Dis moi, puisque t'as le modèle WIFI, la 3G te manque-t-elle? tu l'utilises que chez toi ou tu bouges avec? Les reflets sont vraiment gênants à l'extérieur?


----------



## Nicofieu (4 Mai 2010)

UnAm a dit:


> Handbrake, preset AppleTV normalement.
> 
> 
> & félicitations pour ton achat!
> Dis moi, puisque t'as le modèle WIFI, la 3G te manque-t-elle? tu l'utilises que chez toi ou tu bouges avec? Les reflets sont vraiment gênants à l'extérieur?



Suis en train de convertir avec handrake, ca va prendre un temps dingue mais je teste

Pas besoin du 3g, ca coute bcp trop cher en belgique et je m'en sers quasi que chez moi et en vacances, ya souvent du wifi, donc ca ne me manque pas

J'ai pas encore essayé a l'exterieur, je vois ca demain matin

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------

Je viens d'essayer l'app air video, c'est totalement genial comme app !

Allez jeter un oeil si vous connaissez pas


----------



## Philou1789 (5 Mai 2010)

Pour info, j'ai la mienne depuis pas si longtemps, je voys livre mon avis :

Pour les plus: 
je la trouve très sympa, la possibilité de lire des pdf, des ebook avec le touch pour le scrolling a la place de la souris c'est extra,
La compatibilité des appli iPhone est également assez sympa, street fighter iPhone sur iPad est pas si mal même si cela pixelise en x2.
la batterie et ses 10 h d'autonomie c'est top
Et pour finir les plus, l'application photo avec lieux, visage et sa fluidité de fou c'est du pure bonheur.
La finition Ouaaah quel bel objet.


Pour les moins:
Bon, pas d'accès au lan sans passer par une appli payante, pas moyen de mettre un smb://, Grrr pas bien
Pas de possibilité d'imprimer en pdf les pages web depuis safari,  Grrr pas bien
( je ne parle pas de la webcam, ni du port USB manquant car cela ne me gêne pas dutout, la webcam de mon MacBook ne me sert quasiment jamais, donc ce serait idem sur iPad)

Conclusion :
Pour mon usage, c'est tip top , bien mieux que mon ancien netbook.
J'aime bien quoi tout simplement


----------



## ypyb (5 Mai 2010)

je sais pas si j'achèterai l'ipad mais j'ai quand même l'impression que la téléphonie et autres gadgets mobiles de tout poils phagocytent un peu la créativité d'apple . Le macpro commence sérieusement à faire la gueule , l'imac i7 27 pouces est aux abonnés absents , bref j'ai bien peur si ça continue que le graphiste que je suis finisse par dessiner avec les doigts sur l'ipad ... si c'est pas de la régression ça !!!


----------



## Nicofieu (5 Mai 2010)

Tres beau résumé

Pour ma part apres une soiree (presque nuit ) d'utilisation, j'adore et je me dis qu'un objet pareil prendrais tout son sens au mur a hauteur d'yeux 

J'attend un systeme malin d'intégration avec alimentation murale


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Ipad wifi c est l assurance de ne pas se retrouver avec des factures astronomiques et de la wifi y en a partout ou presque
perso je voyage beaucoup donc c est ( pour moi ) l ideal et gratos .......


----------



## Orphanis (5 Mai 2010)

A propos du modèle 3G et Wifi : il faut noter que des produits permettant d'utiliser un IPad Wifi en 3g commencent à faire leur apparition (http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20003951-1.html). 

Pour l'instant, c'est un peu onéreux mais je pense que les prix vont baisser à l'avenir.


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2010)

Franchement vu les ventes aux US, vous croyez encore que la date de sortie en Europe sera maintenue ? 

j'ai l'impression que ce sera encore repoussé ... ils arrivent toujours pas à suivre la demande aux US ...


----------



## UnAm (5 Mai 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Franchement vu les ventes aux US, vous croyez encore que la date de sortie en Europe sera maintenue ?
> 
> j'ai l'impression que ce sera encore repoussé ... ils arrivent toujours pas à suivre la demande aux US ...



sauf si l'excuse annoncée au premier report était une fausse excuse... et qu'ils avaient besoin en fait de plus de temps pour négocier (ou se laisser plus de temps pour négocier) avec les opérateurs / éditeurs ^^


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

Ils vendent déjà des housses pour iPad à la FNOUC.
Je trouve ça dingue.


----------



## F118I4 (5 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ils vendent déjà des housses pour iPad à la FNOUC.
> Je trouve ça dingue.


Ouep j' ai déjà acheté une Bodyguardz pour iPad et un dock iPad (Apple) je suis prêt pour la sortie FR! (plus qu' un petit mois à attendre).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Ouep j' ai déjà acheté une Bodyguardz pour iPad et un dock iPad (Apple) je suis prêt pour la sortie FR! (plus qu' un petit mois à attendre).


 
Bah, si finalement t'es déçu par le truc et t'as plus envie de l'acheter après l'avoir essayé, t'auras l'air malin avec tout ton bazar...


----------



## F118I4 (5 Mai 2010)

Oui tu m' étonnes!

Je ne pense pas être déçu de l' iPad dans l' immédiat mais après 6 mois - 1 an d' utilisation je verrai bien si l' iPad fait plutôt gadget ou pas pour mon utilisation "canapé" .


----------



## yvos (5 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ils vendent déjà des housses pour iPad à la FNOUC.
> Je trouve ça dingue.



Pas plus que d'avoir vérifié qu'ils vendaient bien des housses pour ipad à la fnac avant qu'il ne soit sorti et sans de toutes façons envisager d'en acheter un


----------



## woulf (5 Mai 2010)

Ceci dit, je serai bien content d'en trouver une housse pour ipad, ici au Canada...
Parce que l'ipad sans housse, c'est du limite suicidaire, comme il ne rentre pas dans une poche, les occasions de l'amocher sont plus nombreuses.
Problème temporairement résolu avec une housse de netbook, mais c'est moins pratique que le ipad case...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (7 Mai 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Franchement vu les ventes aux US, vous croyez encore que la date de sortie en Europe sera maintenue ?
> 
> j'ai l'impression que ce sera encore repoussé ... ils arrivent toujours pas à suivre la demande aux US ...



Bonjour,

+1

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...old_out_of_ipad_3g_furnish_waiting_lists.html

C'est bien j'aurais la version 2 presque en même temps 

Par contre pour tous ceux qui hésitent : si la visioconférence ça vous intéresse je vous conseille de patienter.
Vers le 22 juin on devrait savoir avec l'iphone HD si oui ou non cette possibilité arrive, après chacun ferra son choix suivant ses besoins.

A bientôt 

Laurent


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

Oui j'ai bien peur que ça va être encore repoussé en Europe car apparement rupture de stock dans les applestore US.


----------



## Dogger (7 Mai 2010)

iPad? Pour quoi faire?

C'est un grand iPhone/iPod.

Je vois une utilité potentielle pour les représentants qui veulent présenter leurs nouveaux produits en diaporamas n'importe où ou encore l'utiliser en tant que carnet de commandes.

Mais sinon.... je ne vois franchement pas l'intérêt & beaucoup de cafés ou lieux publiques on Wifi....accessible par téléphone.

Voilà....


----------



## F118I4 (7 Mai 2010)

De toute façon on aura des news d' Apple Lundi mais c' est clair que je vois mal l' iPad 3G dispo fin Mai après le Wifi sera surement dispo début Juin.


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

Quand je pense qu'il devait être dispo début avril... Oui le 3G est parti rapidement, mais Apple affiche toujours 5 a 7 jours de dispo sur le store US.  C'est toujours mieux que les iMac i7 ya 6 mois


----------



## Nicosun (7 Mai 2010)

Youhou mon pote a trouvé le mien sur Philadelphie, maintenant c'est sûr je l'aurais avant la fin du mois. Je vais pouvoir le tester lors de mes quelques déplacements pro du mois de mai.
Apparemment l'Apple Store n'en avait presque plus, d'ailleurs plus un seul accessoire.


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

Bon les iPad dispo en Europe à partir du 28 mai, les prix sont un peu comme attendu c'est-à-dire avec le 1$=1&#8364;  (c'est toujours mieux que les 549&#8364; annoncés un moment... ).


----------



## ederntal (7 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Bon les iPad dispo en Europe à partir du 28 mai, les prix sont un peu comme attendus c'est-à-dire avec le 1$=1  (c'est toujours mieux que les 549 annoncés un moment... ).



Pas de surprises...
Mais quand est-ce que les opérateurs vont annoncés le prix des abonnements 3G ?


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

apparemment fin Mai, sur le site d'Orange rien n'est précisé à part le fait qu'ils l'annonceront "_dans les prochains jours_"...


----------



## F118I4 (7 Mai 2010)

A voir si les opérateurs sont prêt à faire une ODR en prenant un iPad sur le Apple Store.


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

Je pense pas qu'il y'ai des remboursement ou des tarifs "Opérateurs", Apple veut s'affranchir de toute exclusivité avec les Opérateurs (c'est l'impression qu'ils donnent).


----------



## F118I4 (7 Mai 2010)

Perso je reste septique sur les offres opérateurs enfin je veux dire c' est pas super intéressant une ODR de 100 euros sachant que les opérateurs mettent une vie (soit 6 mois) pour créditer le compte...
Au final, il vaut mieux peut attendre l' iPhone 4G (avec sa micro sim) ou encore attendre le mode modem autorisé par les opérateurs en échange d' une option.

Y a t-il des tests comparatifs d' autonomie entre l' iPad Wifi et le 3G?


----------



## choumou (7 Mai 2010)

Tien regarde ici.


----------



## bompi (7 Mai 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Perso je reste septique sur les offres opérateurs enfin je veux dire c' est pas super intéressant une ODR de 100 euros sachant que les opérateurs mettent une vie (soit 6 mois) pour créditer le compte...
> Au final, il vaut mieux peut attendre l' iPhone 4G (avec sa micro sim) ou encore attendre le mode modem autorisé par les opérateurs en échange d' une option.
> 
> Y a t-il des tests comparatifs d' autonomie entre l' iPad Wifi et le 3G?


s*c*eptique. Pas confondre.


----------



## F118I4 (7 Mai 2010)

Merci apparemment 1.5h de différence c' est pas mal au final l' iPad 3G.

J-21 (impatient!):









bompi a dit:


> s*c*eptique. Pas confondre.


Oui  clique droit sur le mot (correcteur d' ortho) j' ai pas fait gaffe...


----------



## fransik (7 Mai 2010)

bonjour, 


saint_shaka a dit:


> A voir si les opérateurs sont prêt à faire une ODR en prenant un iPad sur le Apple Store.


Les opérateurs ne seront pas, _à priori_, parmi ceux qui distribueront l'iPad en premier lieu

Par contre, la FNAC ferait bien partie des distributeurs Apple, et il se trouve que la même enseigne commercialise aussi les offres opérateurs. 
Alors sauf à ce qu'ils n'aient pas le droit d'accorder un rabais (ce serait franchement surprenant qu'ils ne trouvent pas un moyen de le faire), je maintiens ce que j'écrivais déjà dans un commentaire ici: 

- la FNAC vendra des iPad,
- la FNAC commercialise les offres des opérateurs,
- Orange, un opérateur parmi d'autres a annoncé un tarif iPad
Ergo, il y aura très certainement des iPad 3G+WiFi moins chers si souscription simultanée d'un forfait idoine. 

Offre(s) de remboursement FNAC, APR ou opérateur(s), réduction immédiate en caisse, peu importe. 
La réduction serait de toutes façons en fonction de la valeur du forfait souscrit, avec un engagement sur un/ deux ans


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Mais quand est-ce que les opérateurs vont annoncés le prix des abonnements 3G ?




C'est fait  un peu cher le 2Go comme même...

vaut mieux attendre voir ce que feront les autres "concurrents", mais bon ça m'étonnerais qu'ils proposent des prix bas.


----------



## S.Jobs (7 Mai 2010)

fransik a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Les opérateurs ne seront pas, _à priori_, parmi ceux qui distribueront l'iPad en premier lieu
> 
> ...


Quelqu'un sait si il sera possible de réserver l'Ipad par téléphone auprès de la FNAC?


----------



## fransik (7 Mai 2010)

re-  


MacSedik a dit:


> C'est fait  un peu cher le 2Go comme même...
> []


hélas, tu euphémises?  
10 pour 200Mo, c'est du même calibre. 

Et je pense que les offres de la concurrence ne seront pas décevantes. 
A ce petit jeu, c'est finalement à celui qui tire le premier.  

Ceci étant dit, si les habitudes restent, les différences seront minimes en termes de tarification 
A titre de comparaison, quelques tarifs Outre-Rhin, même T-Mobile propose du raisonnable(!) 

Au moins, maintenant on peut savoir à quoi s'en tenir, on nous prend clairement pour des lapins de trois semaines (si le doute subsistait encore). 
Qaund je pense au tarif annoncé par fon (via Sputnik) pour le Peekfon(EDGE illimité multi-pays pour ±13/ mois) 

Quelqu'un a un cutter?


----------



## ftrapes (7 Mai 2010)

bonjour,

J'en profite pour poser quelques questions. Je suis une vrai buse en informatique (Apple a changé ma vie) et je fais partie des rares personnes à n'avoir pas de portable. Je compte acquérir l'I-pad pour un usage surtout domestique mais je n'exclue pas de l'emmener au-dehors de temps en temps.

1/le modèle 3G fonctionne-til aussi en WIFI ? C'est-à-dire puis-je l'utiliser essentiellement en WIFI et à l'occasion en 3G (dans ce cas le premier forfait orange m'intéresserait fortement) ?

2/je suis client chez neuf-sfr j'ai vu des cartes sur les hotspots mais dans la réalité le wifi fonctionne à quelle distance d'une borne hotspots, ou d'une borne apple ou d'un partage wifi qui est possible je crois. Peut-on l'utiliser à peu près partout ?

3/dernière chose : j'avais entendu parler que des systèmes wifi pouvait recevoir des cartes 3G pour un usage nomade exceptionnel ? Est-ce vrai et cela marchera t-il avec l'I-pad?


Merci par avance...


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

ftrapes a dit:


> 1/le modèle 3G fonctionne-til aussi en WIFI ? C'est-à-dire puis-je l'utiliser essentiellement en WIFI et à l'occasion en 3G (dans ce cas le premier forfait orange m'intéresserait fortement) ?



c'est un modèle WiFi+3G. donc y a la WiFi.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Merci apparemment 1.5h de différence c' est pas mal au final l' iPad 3G.
> 
> J-21 (impatient!):
> 
> ...



Tu as acheté le dock ?

Moi , ce sera iPad 32Go plus la housse qui rehausse l'iPad .


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Mai 2010)

Salut tout le monde !!!!  

16 Go semble un peu juste vu le poids d'un film sur l'iTune Store ?? Le 32 Go s'impose ?  
Je crains que les accessoires soient indisponibles dès la sortie de  l'iPad (camera connector entre autres) et de ruptures de stock de l'iPad tout court même...  Je suis curieux de voir comment Apple va faire pour livrer tout le monde fin mai sans retard...


----------



## melaure (7 Mai 2010)

Ou est-ce qu'ils vont les trouver leurs stocks d'iPad ? Apple a fabriqué une autre usine ?


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

On verra bien les délais de livraison pour ceux qui commandent le 10. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Ou est-ce qu'ils vont les trouver leurs stocks d'iPad ? Apple a fabriqué une autre usine ?



c'est pas Apple qui fabrique , c'est Hon Hai (moins glamour je le reconnais ), sinon, Wintek construit une nouvelle usine...


----------



## Orphanis (7 Mai 2010)

Pour moi le problème est réglé, je viens de recevoir mon 64go wifi (impossible d'acheter le modèle 3G sans carte d'identité ou une residence US). Pour l'instant je suis en train de découvrir la bête. Ma première impression est la suivante : si la machine n'est pas affolante d'un point de vue technique par rapport aux netbook et autres tablettes sous Windows, elle réussit l'extraordinaire performance de "réinventer" le rapport usager / machine : l'expérience de surf est très grisante, on l'impression de parcourir le web comme un livre.


----------



## Nicosun (7 Mai 2010)

J'ai lu que l'iPad pouvait lire les livres au format Epub (suis pas sûr du terme exact) par contre je me demande ou nous pourrons les stocker, dans la bibliothèque iBook ou ailleurs ?


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

Oui au format ePub (_electronic publication_), je pense qu'on va les synchroniser avec iTunes (_comme d'hab'_) et les gérer sur l'onglet iBooks quand on connecte l'iPad à iTunes.


----------



## Frodon (7 Mai 2010)

Bon bah j'avais vu juste concernant les prix 

@Nicosun
@MacSedik

ATTENTION: L'iPad ne gère que les ePub SANS DRM ou avec DRM Apple (seul les livres de l'iBook Store sont avec des DRM Apple).

Donc si vous achetez des livres sur FNAC.com ou autres magasins en ligne faisant de l'ePub avec DRM Adobe, ça ne marchera pas tel quel, il faudra les déprotéger avant (c'est tout à fait possible, mais je ne vous donnerais pas de lien, non non  ).


----------



## F118I4 (8 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu as acheté le dock ?
> 
> Moi , ce sera iPad 32Go plus la housse qui rehausse l'iPad .


Bah oui je préfère le dock vu que je sortirai rarement avec l' iPad (surtout pour la maison).


----------



## Nicosun (8 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Bon bah j'avais vu juste concernant les prix
> 
> @Nicosun
> @MacSedik
> ...



Donc ce qui sont sans DRM se mettront dans l'iBook et donc sur les étagères c'est ça ? (le projet Gutenberg est sans DRM ?)


----------



## fransik (8 Mai 2010)

bonjour, 


Nicosun a dit:


> []le projet Gutenberg est sans DRM ?[]


Oui!


----------



## Nicosun (8 Mai 2010)

fransik a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Oui!



Ben voilà 30 000 bouquins à lire même si j'ai dû en lire un paquet, c'est pas mal 

iBook store je me contenterais des nouveautés de mes auteurs préférés.

Je pose la question on ne sait jamais, pour les films il y a pas un truc du même acabit pour les vieux films ?

Mes déplacements vont avoir une autre saveur avec l'iPad, toutes mes fiches techniques dans un truc de 700 g, ma base de donnée, mes contacts, mes mails, mes keynotes, mon agenda, internet, quelques films en locations via itunes, pleins de bouquins, quelques jeux etc...sur un écran assez grand pour en profiter pleinement et avec une autonomie de feu.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Mai 2010)

Hello

Savez-vous s'il est possible d'annuler une précommande en attente de livraison ?  

Je me pose la question car si je précommande lundi et que l'engin n'est pas livré avant fin juin (ça laisse un mois de battement) je ne pourrai pas le réceptionner après...:hein:

Et vu les ruptures US je crains qu'Apple ne soit pas en mesure de suivre surtout niveau accessoire (camera connector)

Merci et excellent week-end


----------



## MacSedik (8 Mai 2010)

@Yoskiz: oui tu peut annuler une precommande sur l'Apple store car Apple ne débite ta CB qu'a l'envoi. Sinon pour les candances de production et les délais de livraison, je continu a penser que c'est soit du Pipo pour faire croire qu'ils ont un excès de demande difficile a combler. Soit l'iPhone HD est dans les lignes de prod. souvenez-vous des délais d'expedition des MacBook l'année dernière, avant la WWDC. *


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Mai 2010)

@MacSedik : Merci


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Bon bah j'avais vu juste concernant les prix
> .



Nous avions vu juste...  
mais c'était facile!

Et comme d'habitude, les DRM sont un frein à l'utilisation simple des ebooks...


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Mai 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> ...Ma première impression est la suivante : si la machine n'est pas affolante d'un point de vue technique par rapport aux netbook et autres tablettes sous Windows, elle réussit l'extraordinaire performance de "réinventer" le rapport usager / machine : l'expérience de surf est très grisante, on l'impression de parcourir le web comme un livre.



C'est exactement ça. J'ai pris l'ipad US de ma boite histoire de le découvrir un peu. Je vais très certainement en acquérir un courant juin. Usage : télécommande de divers systèmes et accès web, notamment pour la presse. Il est très adapté à l'usage du couch surfing le matin, avec un café...

Quelqu'un sait s'il y a moyen d'adapter (avec une moulinette ou un truc du genre, un truc pas trop complexe...) des applis OSx ? Faut il forcement le SDK ? Existe t'il des outils auteurs pour développer simplement des applis ?

Thks.


----------



## Orphanis (8 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Sinon pour les candances de production et les délais de livraison, je continu a penser que c'est soit du Pipo pour faire croire qu'ils ont un excès de demande difficile a combler



Bonsoir, 

Je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas et je crains même que la sortie internationale ne soit qu'un effet d'annonce et qu'elle se résume dans un premier temps à une distribution au compte-goute. Aux US, les partenaires officiels comme BestBuy's ne sont quasiment pas alimentés et les AppleStore applique un politique draconienne en matière de vente : pas plus de deux Ipad par personne !


----------



## fransik (9 Mai 2010)

bonjour 


Nicosun a dit:


> Ben voilà 30 000 bouquins à lire même si j'ai dû en lire un paquet, c'est pas mal []


Les uvres issues du projet Gutenberg sont _essentiellement_ en Anglais. 
Si il y a aussi certainement d'autres langues, dont le Français, il vaut mieux le savoir 



DrFatalis a dit:


> []Et comme d'habitude, les DRM sont un frein à l'utilisation simple des ebooks...


A qui la faute, le distributeur (Apple) ou l'éditeur détenteur des droits de diffusion? 
Si les DRM n'avaient pas été inventées pour l'occasion, crois-tu _sérieusement_ que ces ayant-droits auraient ne serait-ce qu'accepté de dématérialiser leur produits, audio, vidéo & autres? 

Mais surtout  et je ne suis pas pro- verrou-électronique, "_un frein à l'utilisation simple des ebooks_", je ne suis pas _du tout_ d'accord: avec l'iPad ou le Kindle par exemple, il est simple de se procurer un certain nombre d'uvres, y compris gratuitement donc, et tu peux les lire à ta guise, confortablement. 

Avantage au iPad d'ailleurs, puisqu'il peut _aussi_ accéder au magasin/ à la bibliothèque d'Amazon, entre autres. 

Il n'est en revanche pas question de se les passer (_y compris vendre ou re- vendre_) entre amis (_sauf à synchroniser plusieurs iPads sur la même machine_), mais c'est malheureusement propre à ce qui a été imposé sur le marché de la distribution électronique en général. 



Orphanis a dit:


> []Aux US, les partenaires officiels comme BestBuy's ne sont quasiment pas alimentés et les AppleStore applique un politique draconienne en matière de vente : pas plus de deux Ipad par personne !


Non seulement pas plus de deux, mais le règlement doit être fait exclusivement par carte (une carte qui ne doit d'ailleurs apparemment passer qu'une fois, il n'y aurait pas de second essai), et pas en liquide(!)


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Mai 2010)

A vous lire, le titre du fil devient non plus "allez vous acheter l'iPad ?", mais plutôt "pourrez vous l'acheter ?"...


----------



## Orphanis (10 Mai 2010)

En nettoyant mon Ipad ce matin, j'ai remarqué la présence d'une sorte de mini-iSight inactive sur le haut de la machine ( comme celle des portable unibody mais en plus petite), quelqu'un saurait-il à quoi cela sert ?

Ps : quelqu'un saurait-il si on peut brancher l'Ipad Us sur une prise française en achetant un adaptateur d'emboût ( le truc basic à 2&#8364 ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

Je me le suis demandé aussi lorsque j'ai pu la tester (Vivement le 28 , j'aurai la mienne).
J'ai pensé au capteur de luminosité ou à un micro ?


----------



## Orphanis (10 Mai 2010)

@ Etienne,

Le seul Ipad que j'ai vu étant le mien, je me suis rêvé ( l'espace de trente secondes seulement ) être en possession d'un prototype accidentellement mis sur le marché ;-) 

Personnellement, je ne crois pas que ce soit un micro. Peut-on penser qu'Apple a introduit une cam qu'elle activera plus tard via une mise-à-jour de l'OS ou a contrario qu'elle aurait initialement prévu d'inclure une caméra mais qu'elle l'aurait retirée en toute dernière "minute" (sans prendre le temps de revoir la charnière ) ?


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mai 2010)

Plutôt que de démonter ton iPad regarde ici.


----------



## iMacounet (10 Mai 2010)

Il va remplacer mon Netbook Packard Bell. 

En version 8 Gb.

:love:


----------



## fatalitas (10 Mai 2010)

"A noter également que le prix de l'iPad pourrait prochainement augmenter. Manifestement, les prix d'Apple n'incluent pas encore la rémunération pour copie privée qui est en train d'être mise en place."

Lu sur MacG. Est-ce une hypothèse ou une quasi certitude ?

Petite question quant à la mémoire. 
Je voudrais visionner, via itunes ou vidéos importées (ce qui n'a pas l'air d'être évident d'ailleurs...) beaucoup de films ou séries: est-il nécessaire de prendre la version avec le max de mémoire ?

Par ailleurs, que pensez-vous de la version 3g: vraiment utile ? (je compte utiliser beaucoup en déplacement)


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> <...>
> Ps : quelqu'un saurait-il si on peut brancher l'Ipad Us sur une prise française en achetant un adaptateur d'emboût ( le truc basic à 2) ?


Cela est possible si le chargeur est 110v-230v ; ce qui est très vraisemblablement le cas.

C'est sans doute écrit dessus ou dans les documents livrés avec la machine.


----------



## Orphanis (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour Bompi, 

Je viens d'essayer en changeant seulement l'embout (par ce lui du MBP) et pour l'instant rien ne brûle ;-) il est écrit sur le chargeur 110-240 vols, je pense donc que c'est bon.


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2010)

Tout à fait.


----------



## clochelune (10 Mai 2010)

fatalitas a dit:


> "A noter également que le prix de l'iPad pourrait prochainement augmenter. Manifestement, les prix d'Apple n'incluent pas encore la rémunération pour copie privée qui est en train d'être mise en place."
> 
> Lu sur MacG. Est-ce une hypothèse ou une quasi certitude ?
> 
> ...



je me pose aussi la question sur le 3G...
l'iPad pour moi me servira surtout à écrire (j'installerai Pages d'iWork) donc je prendrai avec le clavier qui sert aussi de dock connector!

mais je me demande si wifi ou 3G
je pense craquer vers juin, après les premiers retours et finalement pas attendre 1 an comme je pensais! car ça va vraiment me servir (vu qu'avec mon AVC je n'écris que très lentement avec ma main droite, j'utilise mon clavier sans cesse et en vacances, un iPad au lieu du MacBook, ça sera plsu léger pour moi (surtout en centre de cure ou à l'hôpital où j'ai trop peur qu'on m vole le macBook alors que l'iPad je pourrai le cacher plus facilement) bref, sa légèreté en rapport auMacBook m'intéresse, son côté tactile, iBook, et Pages... donc hop...

j'hésite entre les versions wifi ou wifi + 3G sachant qu'où je vais en vacances on n'a pas le 3G, donc... mais je me demande si dans le futur le 3G ne va pas se développer etc comme l'essor du wifi...

bonne soirée


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mai 2010)

J'ai réservé un w-e à Paris en juin, pas que pour l'iPad mais un peu quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Mai 2010)

@clochelune j'hésites également entre la 3G ou plus de capacité (32Go)... Je n'ai pas de couverture 3G chez moi, mais en déplacement cela peut s'avérer être un avantage.  Autre point de détail je trouve moins jolie la bande noir de l'iPad 3G...


----------



## MacSedik (10 Mai 2010)

t'aimes pas la bande noir, pas de couverture 3G chez toi et tu peut avoir le double de capacité pour le même prix... je pense que ton choix est fait non?


----------



## totus (11 Mai 2010)

moi j'ai beau être fan de la pomme, j'ai un fils qui s'appelle Adam d'ailleurs... je n'arrive pas a me projeter avec un tel appareil.. Avec un MBP et un iphone, il aurait du mal a faire sa place chez moi, mais peut etre me convaincrez vous ?

D'ailleurs pour la lecture des livre je crois que la concurrence fait mieux je crois non ?


----------



## kippei (11 Mai 2010)

L'ipad est plat (normal pour une tablette) mais cela n'est pas pratique pour l'utiliser car il faut nécessairement un socle sinon c'est trop inconfortable. Ou alors il faut en avoir une utilisation bien particulière.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> @clochelune j'hésites également entre la 3G ou plus de capacité (32Go)... Je n'ai pas de couverture 3G chez moi, mais en déplacement cela peut s'avérer être un avantage.  Autre point de détail je trouve moins jolie la bande noir de l'iPad 3G...



Si tu as un telephone avec abonnement 3G illimité , je ne vois pas l'intérêt de reprendre un autre abonnement .
Avec mon mobile Android , je peux me servir du téléphone comme modem pour l'iPad , je crois que ce n'est pas possible avec iPhone (Au pire , tu as le jailbreak).


----------



## Frodon (11 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Avec mon mobile Android , je peux me servir du téléphone comme modem pour l'iPad , je crois que ce n'est pas possible avec iPhone (Au pire , tu as le jailbreak).



Sur Android ou iPhone OS, il faut jailbreaker pour pouvoir partager la connection avec l'iPad. Et avec les autres téléphones qui partagent via Bluetooth, ça ne sera pas mieux, car l'iPad ne supporte pas le profile de partage de connexion via Bluetooth.

Pourquoi? Parce que sur Android, les solutions sans ROOT nécessite des manipulations logiciels coté machine voulant accéder à Internet (ici l'iPad), possible uniquement sur Mac ou PC, car soit cela nécessite l'installation d'un logiciel (cas de PDANet), soit ca nécessite la création d'un tunnel (Proxoid).

Sur Android pour partager simplement une connexion avec un iPad, il faut utilsier Android WiFi Tether, qui nécessite de rooter son Android Phone, qui est l'équivalent du jailbreak, avec les mêmes conséquences potentielles (perte de garantie, risque de briquer l'appareil).

Donc, que ça soit avec un Android Phone ou un iPhone ou même un Palm, il faut jailbreaker (ou rooter pour Android/Palm) le téléphone, pour arriver à créer un vrai réseau WiFi. Seule manière de partager simplement une connexion sans avoir à jailbreaker l'iPad.


----------



## sapiens07 (11 Mai 2010)

J ai commandé hier un Ipad 32 g, mais a force de lire sur le net, il y a pas mal de choses qui me derangent comme :

- impossibilité de lire les avi, donc il me faudra convertir mes videos en mp4, qu'elle galère !!! l'utilisation d'applications comme air video (payantes) mais ça oblige a avoir un ordi connecté en permanence qui servira de serveur, pfff ...

- tout doit transiter via Itunes pour le charger (sauf les modules a connecter), et là aussi c'est galere, du simple drag/drop vers les dossiers que l'on veut aurai été pas mal

- L'IAD alors là, je suis perso anti pub, je clic jamais sur les pub dans le net, et je fais tout pour meme pas les lire, je préfère lire les forums spécialisés qui sont de bons conseils mais ce TRUC va t il polluer nos machines ? aurons nous la possibilité de se passer de recevoir ces pubs ? j'aime pas être forcé

Pensez vous que le Jailbreak nous permettra d'ouvrir un peu plus la machine au monde et nous permettra de compenser ces 3 lacunes ci dessus ?

Quid des Virus avec le JB ? et de la garantie ?

Merci


----------



## Frodon (11 Mai 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> Pensez vous que le Jailbreak nous permettra d'ouvrir un peu plus la machine au monde et nous permettra de compenser ces 3 lacunes ci dessus ?



Oui évidement. On peut même y brancher un disque du USB (via le camera connection kit USB) en jailbreakant avec deuxtrois commandes Terminal



> Quid des Virus avec le JB ? et de la garantie ?



C'est effectivement les risques. Jailbreaké == plus de garantie à moins de le restaurer (si c'est possible, car s'il tombe en panne alors qu'il est JB et que la restauration est impossible, là c'est fini).
De plus jailbreaké == ouvert à n'importe quel logiciel, y compris potentiellement des malwares en effet.


Après même SANS jailbreak, il est possible d'utiliser des applications disponibles sur l'AppStore tel que AirSharing ou autre, permettant de partager l'iPad sur un réseau WiFi et donc d'y copier des fichiers SANS iTunes.

Autre solution: Avoir iTunes installé sur une clé USB (version Mac et Windows), pour l'avoir toujours sous la main.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Mai 2010)

@MacSedik effectivement je crois que Wifi 32Go est mieux adapté pour mon utilisation (et hop ! 100&#8364; d'économisé )  @etienne000 j'ai un iPhone 3G c'est pour ça que j'hésitais car en "nomade" c'est suffisant pour surfer et regarder les mails...   Merci pour vos commentaires qui m'ont conforté dans mon choix


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Même choix que toi yoskiz .
Avec housse à 39 et 50 de carte iTunes .
Je verrai plus tard  pour le caméra connexion kit .

@Frodon : Mon galaxy est rooté et j'ai mis une Rom cookée , pas de problème pour moi donc .


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (11 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Même choix que toi yoskiz .
> Avec housse à 39&#8364; et 50&#8364; de carte iTunes .
> Je verrai plus tard  pour le caméra connexion kit .
> 
> @Frodon : Mon galaxy est rooté et j'ai mis une Rom cookée , pas de problème pour moi donc .



Je vais également ajouter une housse, un caméra connexion kit...  qui j'espère sera disponible à la FNAC le jour de la sortie le 28 mai... mais vu qu'il y a un délai sur l'AS pour cet accessoire... j'ai des doutes...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Je l'ai commandé chez iTribu (APR) , car je le connais depuis 3 ans déjà et que les vendeurs sont agréables et compétents (Pas comme à l'Apple Store Montpellier ou l'on me dit qu'un MBP 15" pèse 3Kgs et que un type soit planté à l'entrée avec le seul but de dire bonjour ).

J'ai envie de faire un nouveau sondage : Allez vous jailbreaker l'iPad ?
Ce serait bien non ?


----------



## MacSedik (11 Mai 2010)

totus a dit:


> D'ailleurs pour la lecture des livre je crois que la concurrence fait mieux je crois non ?


Oui le Kindle d'Amazon est plus confortable pour la lecture grâce au eLink (c'est comme ci vous lisiez un Livre) 



etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai envie de faire un nouveau sondage : Allez vous jailbreaker l'iPad ?
> Ce serait bien non ?



Moi Oui direct...  bon pour le moment ce n'est pas au point (je parle de l'outil de Jailbreak Spirit). pourquoi? je ne peux plus me passer des utilitaires (SBSettings, Backgrounder, accusé de récéption, fonction Modem sans frais supplémentaires...), je ferais comme pour l'iPhone, en fait. Surtout que je pourrais utiliser l'iPad en tethering avec l'iPhone.


----------



## sapiens07 (11 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Oui le Kindle d'Amazon est plus confortable pour la lecture grâce au eLink (c'est comme ci vous lisiez un Livre)
> 
> 
> 
> Moi Oui direct...  bon pour le moment ce n'est pas au point (je parle de l'outil de Jailbreak Spirit). pourquoi? je ne peux plus me passer des utilitaires (SBSettings, Backgrounder, accusé de récéption, fonction Modem sans frais supplémentaires...), je ferais comme pour l'iPhone, en fait. Surtout que je pourrais utiliser l'iPad en tethering avec l'iPhone.



Et tu n as pas peur pour la garantie et les virus ?


----------



## clochelune (11 Mai 2010)

le JaileBreak j'y capte rien ;-) donc pour moi c'est clair que ce sera non car je ferai d'énormes bêtises que je regretterai

et je pense de plus en plus aller vers un iPad Wifi (euh, on peut partager son réseau wifi avec l'iMac, l'iPhone et l'iPad rassurez-moi! et je suis chez Free donc j'ai le Free wifi...

en fait ce que je me demande c'est ce que deviendront les réseaux 3G dans l'avenir! ils prendront peut-être une importance capitale et je serai alors passée à côté de quelque chose! car si dans l'immédiat je n'ai pas besoin du 3G (et mon iPhone se met seul en 3G quand ça passe, sans abonnement spécifique (un abonnement internet téléphone à 24.90 euro/mois chez bouygues avec internet illimité, SMS illimités et 1h30 de conversation! parfait pour moi)

je réfléchis encore mais je prendrai peut-être que l'iPad wifi (et il sera 100g plus léger ;-) pas négligeable pour moi depuis mon AVC et ma perte d'autonomie du côté droit!)

bonnes réflexions! je viendrai lire les retours des premiers acheteurs!
j'irai à la Fnac pour avoir mes 5% adhérents!


----------



## Orphanis (11 Mai 2010)

@ MacSedick, 

Pour profiter de la 3g de l'iPhone sur Ipad, il n'est pas nécessaire de jailbreaker l'Ipad ;-) 
Tu n'as besoin que de MyWi sur ton IPhone. 

PS: par contre je n'ai jamais entendu parler de virus sur Iphone ? Les magasines "spécialisées" ont toujours présenté le JB comme étant sûr (une fois l'opération effectuée); est-ce quelqu'un pourrait nous en dire plus: comment se manifestent-ils, quels sont les risques immédiats ? 

Cordialement


----------



## MacSedik (11 Mai 2010)

@ Orphanis : MyWi n'est dispo que sur Cydia...  

mais pour les "virus" sur iPhone OS je ne sais pas s'ils existent (je ne pense pas d'ailleurs). Je sais qu'on peut rendre un iPhone "faillible" via l'OpenSSH (activé lors du _jailbreak_) par ex. Certains peuvent l'utiliser pour pirater les données ou les effacer à distance. 
Cordialement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h17 ----------




sapiens07 a dit:


> Et tu n as pas peur pour la garantie et les virus ?



Pas trop pour les virus (à mon avis y'en a pas beaucoup...), j'évite d'insaller n'importe quoi aussi ! 

La garantie c'est sûr que si j'ai un pépin, je vais devoir mettre une mise à jour officielle (sinon pas de garantie).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> @ MacSedick,
> 
> Pour profiter de la 3g de l'iPhone sur Ipad, il n'est pas nécessaire de jailbreaker l'Ipad ;-)
> Tu n'as besoin que de MyWi sur ton IPhone.
> ...



Il y a eu un vers pour iPhone , pas de virus : http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualite/16218-iPhone-jailbreak-virus.html
C'est su au mot de passe root qui est alpine par défaut , il suffit juste de la changer .


----------



## macattac (13 Mai 2010)

Je l'ai commande aux States depuis trois semaines j'en peut pluuuus!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

Une nouvelle pub pour l'iPad : 

[YOUTUBE]fihOmQY-JxY&[/YOUTUBE]

Avec une ressemblance par rapport à la pub pour le newton .


----------



## MacSedik (14 Mai 2010)

par contre le coup de l'iPad sur le scooter... Bientôt ils vont nous ressortir un remake de 1984


----------



## S.Jobs (14 Mai 2010)

Quelqu'un sait comment la distribution va se passer dans les FNAC?


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mai 2010)

S.Jobs a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait comment la distribution va se passer dans les FNAC?


Bah tu le sais mieux que nous. T'es le patron d'Apple, non ?


----------



## Nicosun (14 Mai 2010)

Voilà mon iPad est arrivé en France, il a fait un plus de la moitié du trajet.

Encore un petit effort et il sera dans mes mains.


----------



## S.Jobs (14 Mai 2010)

Lio70 a dit:


> Bah tu le sais mieux que nous. T'es le patron d'Apple, non ?



d'Apple pas de la FNAC


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2010)

Oui mais il connait très bien les négociations entre son entreprise et les revendeurs .


----------



## chafpa (14 Mai 2010)

Faut voir


----------



## MacSedik (14 Mai 2010)

La FNAC c'est a partir du 28 apparement (voir la section iPad du forum).


----------



## guillaumeg (15 Mai 2010)

j'ai appelé un magasin fnac pour avoir confirmation s'ils allaient avoir des ipad. Ils ont dis oui.
Ils m'ont dis qu'ils allaient avoir d'importantes quantités vu que la demande est forte et me conseillé de venir entre 10 et 11h pour être sur d'avoir le mien.
Soit c'est vrais soit c'est commercial.. Bref je vais surement poser ma journée de vendredi pour y être à l'ouverture et me prendre l'ipad 3g 16go.


----------



## MacSedik (15 Mai 2010)

Oui voila Ça dépend ce qu'ils veulent dire par d'importantes quantités... En ce moment avoir 20 iPad en stock aux US c'est déjà pas mal.  merci pour l'info comme même.*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2010)

Moins de deux semaines : Courage .


----------



## ederntal (15 Mai 2010)

Bon le marketing d'apple m'a eu encore une fois...
Donc c'est sûr maintenant OUI, je vais acheter l'iPad !

Au passage, je vais vendre mon macbook air 1.6, car j'ai pas envie de transformer mon appartement en musée Apple... D'ailleurs si cela intéresse quelqu'un... MP ;-) !

L'attente lié au produit, les applications sympas qui commencent à pointer leur nez, le nombre de vente qui s'envole, les publicités... Ils sont très très fort pour donner envie !

Maintenant, RDV dans un an, pour voir si on est content du produit ou pas... ;-)


----------



## Tox (15 Mai 2010)

Un bémol quand même quant aux limitations dignes du premier iPhone, non ?


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Mai 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> Et tu n as pas peur pour la garantie et les virus ?



La garantie, on en a déjà parlé maintes fois. Le Jailbreack ne laisse pas de traces une fois l'iPhone restauré. Les cas où tu ne peut pas restaurer un iPhone non cassé physiquement semblent très rares (que celui à qui c'est arrivé ici me jette le premier iPhone). 
En cas de panne partielle, de WIFI, par exemple, tu peux toujours tout de même restaurer (c'est même la procédure n°1 conseillée par le SAV Apple avant retour).
Enfin, si tu as bousillé ton iPhone physiquement (laissé tombé dans l'eau, cassé l'écran, écrasé, mixé, beurré et plongé dans le café parce que tu l'as confondu avec ta biscotte et que sais-je encore...), la garantie...

Pour les virus, comme cela a été dit, il n'a été recensé qu'un vers, provenant d'une source pour le moins douteuse.
Tant que tu reste dans les sentiers battus, avec des sources sûres, a priori pas de problème. Après si tu t'amuses à pirater des logiciels ou télécharger n'importe quoi à partir de sources exotiques...


----------



## UnAm (17 Mai 2010)

savez quoi?
je veux un iTampax!  (comprenez iPad bien évidemment! :rateau: )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------




Tox a dit:


> Un bémol quand même quant aux limitations dignes du premier iPhone, non ?



il est fou lui 
le premier iPhone... c'était:
pas de software... le jailbreak n'était pas dispo tout de suite... un seul homescreen... EDGE!!! (ça... fallait vraiment être patient!)
quand j'y pense, je me demande bien pourquoi je l'avais acheté!  (bon, c'est clair que le dos alu était classe... le multitouch également!!!)


----------



## guillaumeg (17 Mai 2010)

voila j'ai précommandé le mien chez  boulanger en payant un accompte de 1XX&#8364; pour le 16go 3G.
ya plus qu'à attendre le 28 mai.
Je pensais pas au début qu'ils faisaient des préco mais le gars m'a dis que je pouvais venir réserver car yen aura pas pour tout le monde.
Par contre attention il propose une garantie supplémentaire de 2 ans à 12X&#8364; j'ai dis non merci si besoin je prendrai l'apple care qui est à 99&#8364; .


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2010)

J'ai eu la chance de pourvoir jouer un peu avec mardi soir, étant donné qu'on a eu une belle démonstration aux Gones du Mac.

Le produit est sympa, pas si lourd, mais quand même grand à cause des bandes noires.

Par contre il est clair que coté OS, il est loin d'être fini et homogène. Beaucoup de choses viennent de l'iPhone sans vraiment tenir compte du potentiel de l'iPad.

A mon avis c'est l'OS 4 qui devrait en faire un produit fini, en attendant avec l'OS actuel, je ne trouve pas que ça vaille encore le coup. Pas mûr.

De plus la radinerie d'Apple sur les applications incluses est quand même terrible ...

A acheter mais plus tard ou en V2 

Grosso modo, l'accueil pour les 40/50 personnes du public a été assez mitigée. Il faut dire que le démonstrateur n'était pas une affiche de pub Apple. Il a montré les bons cotés mais aussi les faiblesses de l'appareil. Sans compter la stratégie de faire augmenter la marge sur le moindre périphérique (et c'est vrai que quand on voit le prix de l'adapteur VGA ou photo, ça fait peur).

Enfin, comme outils de travail, ça me parait compromis, vu les limitations de la bête en ce qui concerne la manipulation des fichiers (inexistante en standard en fait).

Il est d'ailleurs probable que l'iPad ne soit réellement utilisable que jailbreaké, alors que concernant l'iPhone, la version "standard" suffit largement.

Sinon les applis faites pour la résolution de l'iPhone sont sympa (testé logiciel de retouche photo, jeu d'échec, ...). Les autres applis qui sont grossies par deux sont moches (même pas de lissage) et à la rigueur la compatibilité avec les applis iPhones n'est pas forcément le meilleur point ...

Il reste beaucoup de travail, vraiment beaucoup ...

A titre perso, il y a donc peu de chance pour que je lâche des sous pour la v1 ... (et pour peu qu'ils ré-éditent le coup de l'iPhone, seconde gen plus équipée et moins cher  )

Il est possible que quelques adhérents craquent, mais il y avait plus de gens qui ont trouvé ça inutile, et quelques uns qui devinent un retour de coup de bâton sur les limitations de l'appareil, du moins chez nous (trop lié à iTunes, quasiment pas indépendant d'un ordi, pas de webcam, pas si intuitif que ça, trop de sites encore en flash (exemple de la fnac ou on rate les promos), prix trop proche des macbook, ...)

Ceci dit s'ils n'achêtent pas d'iPad, ils prendront certainement des MacBook comme nouvelle machine


----------



## sapiens07 (20 Mai 2010)

Salut Melaure,

Merci pour ce retour tres interessant. J'ai commandé un IPAD le 10 mai, et maintenant je me pose de plus en plus de questions concernant cet appareil, et notamment au niveau du cout de revient. IPAD 32 GO 599 + adaptateur photo 30 + Support IPAD 30 + Coque en plastique 30 (au fait vaux mieux une coque en plastique ou en silicone pour le proteger ?) donc deja un total de 698 alors que c'est le minimum. Ensuite il y a les appli qui faudra installer, et d autres accessoires.. donc finalement la stratégie apple est vraiment flagrante. Comme hier j'ai achete par avance une coque, je me suis rendu compte que l'ecran est assez petit, et donc je me demande comment rendent des films dessus (ce sera sa fonction essentielle avec navigation web) si c'est pas trop retreint.

Excepté le Flash, pourrais tu nous indiquer les faiblesses de l'appareil ?


----------



## badboyprod (20 Mai 2010)

iPad 32Go WiFi en ma possession demain! J'ai hâte! J'ai pu jouer avec la bête Mardi et j'ai craqué! Très dur d'en trouver un aux USA! New-York, LA, Mineapolis, tous sold out dans les Apple Store... Finalement c'est dans une petite boutique de NYC que mon pote en a trouvé deux!

Vivement qu'il arrive, en tous cas après avoir joué un peu avec je suis conquis!


----------



## MacSedik (20 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Moins de deux semaines : Courage .



Plus q'une semaine!  :love:

Ent tout cas merci Melaure pour le retour , en effet, je pense que l'iPad ne va convenir à tout le monde mais bon Apple et leur Marketing.... ça aurait été bien, de pouvoir l'essayer à côté de chez moi (Poitiers), pour voir la bête et me faire une idée.


----------



## lmmm (20 Mai 2010)

J ai ma soeur qui descend des US dans une semaine et elle me ramene dans sa valise le modele de base,ca devrait me suffire,faut bien etre raisonnable ...meme si l euros a pris une claque,ca reste valable ...
et comme je change de dizaine debut juin,le cadeau d anniversaire familial est tout trouvé ...


----------



## ederntal (20 Mai 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Il reste beaucoup de travail, vraiment beaucoup ...
> 
> A titre perso, il y a donc peu de chance pour que je lâche des sous pour la v1 ... (et pour peu qu'ils ré-éditent le coup de l'iPhone, seconde gen plus équipée et moins cher  )



Je pense que vous avez trop cherché à reproduire l'expérience utilisateur d'un ordinateur avec l'iPad alors qu'il se veux clairement être dans un segment à part.

Il a aussi d'autres atouts qu'un ordinateur n'a pas forcément (poids, rapidité et simplicité, app)...

Le seul gros défaut que je vois est qu'il manque simplement un logiciel "Fichiers" qui permet de vider une clef usb sur l'iPad, et qui permettrai d'ouvrir les fichiers "basiques" (word, video QT, txt...)
D'ailleurs c'est un défaut logiciel car niveau hardware, l'adaptateur usb en option, pourrait très bien fonctionner pour cet usage !

Peut-être que cela viendra ;-)

Dans mon utilisation, l'usage d'internet (mail et idisk) pour le transfert de fichier en déplacement sera amplement suffisant !





sapiens07 a dit:


> ... donc deja un total de 698 alors que c'est le minimum. Ensuite il y a les appli qui faudra installer, et d autres accessoires... donc finalement la stratégie apple est vraiment flagrante. Comme hier j'ai achete par avance une coque, je me suis rendu compte que l'ecran est assez petit, et donc je me demande comment rendent des films dessus (ce sera sa fonction essentielle avec navigation web) si c'est pas trop retreint.
> 
> Excepté le Flash, pourrais tu nous indiquer les faiblesses de l'appareil ?




Concernant le prix, tu étais au courant avant de commander 
Un macbook coûte plus cher, et selon ton utilisation, tu dois AUSSI payer certains logiciels !

Je ne connais pas l'utilisation que tu veux en faire, mais l'iPad à beaucoup de "défauts" si le tu le compares à un mac, mais je pense c'est une erreur ! 

Il est complémentaire, et dépendant, d'un ordinateur. Il ne le remplacera pas (il te faut encoder tes films sur ton ordi à l'avance, le brancher de temps en temps à iTunes...) mais le complète très bien pour une utilisation nomade !
L'ordinateur reste indispensable comme hub de tous ces nouveaux périfériques (iPhone, iPad, Tv...)

De super applications iPad vont sortir (et encore plus si les ventes se maintiennent) et il y a des utilisations spécifiques à ce type d'appareils... 
Je m'imagine très bien lire le "libération" du jour, sur mon iPad, chez moi... Tu ne retrouveras jamais cette expérience sur un macbook ! Et les exemples vont se multiplier...

Il ne faut pas oublier que l'iPad pèse 680gr et que le macbook blanc pèse 2.13kg (soit plus de 3 fois plus lourd !), et que son chargeur est minuscule et moins gourmand en énergie...

Pour une utilisation web nomade (surf, mail...), cet appareil est top !
Par exemple, je m'imagine déjà vider mes photos en déplacement, les retoucher légèrement, les poster sur Flickr ou sur un blog...

Demandes-toi ce que tu fais sur un ordinateur que tu ne pourras PAS faire sur l'iPad. Si la liste est longue, alors clairement l'appareil n'est pas fait pour toi !
Si c'est le contraire, alors tu vas être ravis de ton appareil ;-)

Concernant ton questionnement niveau "vidéo", l'écran est de petite taille mais permet de regarder aisément un film si tu es seul... Même si cela n'a rien à voir avec un iMac 27" si tu es chez toi !


----------



## Frodon (20 Mai 2010)

@ederntal

Le logiciel "Fichiers" dont tu parles existe, il s'appelle: GoodReader. Bon d'accord il ne permet pas de vider une clé USB (sauf sur un iPad jailbreaké), mais pour le reste des fonctionnalités que tu as cité, ça semble répondre à ce que tu demandes:

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewArtist?id=289191291


----------



## ederntal (20 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> @ederntal
> 
> Le logiciel "Fichiers" dont tu parles existe, il s'appelle: GoodReader. Bon d'accord il ne permet pas de vider une clé USB (sauf sur un iPad jailbreaké), mais pour le reste des fonctionnalités que tu as cité, ça semble répondre à ce que tu demandes:
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewArtist?id=289191291



Je connais ce types de logiciels, mais le fait de ne pas pouvoir prendre un simple fichier (volumineux) sur un périphérique USB peux être gênant quand on est chez des clients/amis...
C'est possible de le faire avec "Air Sharing" en wifi depuis un ordinateur, directement depuis une clef usb aurait été un poil plus "user friendly"...

Un point un peu moins important à mes yeux : ils pourraient y avoir sur l'app-strop un "vlc-like" qui gère différents formats vidéo et les sous-titres. Ré-encoder n'est pas un soucis pour moi, mais ce n'est pas forcément évident pour le grand public !

Ce sont des détails pour moi, qui ne me dérangeront pas plus que cela... Un "mini" Finder aurait permis à pas mal de gens de se sentir plus libre avec son iPad.

Cela ne m'empêchera en rien d'apprécier l'appareil 


Edit : j'ai bien compris qu'il y avait, en plus des soucis de licences, des soucis de décodage hardware si on lisait des Divx depuis l'iPad... Et donc que la batterie tiendrait bien moins longtemps...


----------



## woulf (20 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> @ederntal
> 
> Le logiciel "Fichiers" dont tu parles existe, il s'appelle: GoodReader. Bon d'accord il ne permet pas de vider une clé USB (sauf sur un iPad jailbreaké), mais pour le reste des fonctionnalités que tu as cité, ça semble répondre à ce que tu demandes:
> 
> http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewArtist?id=289191291



Ca fait environ trois semaines que j'utilise Good reader sur l'ipad et c'est une application qui, si elle était vendue à 10$ vaudrait encore chaque cent !
Alors pour .99$, c'est clairement une affaire.
Le gros avantage c'est de pouvoir, à partir d'itunes, sélectionner les fichiers à inclure dans l'ipad (dans l'onglet application, possibilité aussi d'enregistrer sous, depuis l'ipad vers le mac: pour good reader ça ne sert pas car on ne modifie pas les docs).
On peut choisir good reader pour ouvrir les pièces jointes, doc, xls, pdf, ça fonctionne de façon transparente.
J'ai aussi docs to go, que j'utilise peu, mais en attendant d'avoir pages dispo sur le store canadien, j'ai recommencé à l'utiliser: bonne synchro, mais pour l'instant, docs to go n'est pas adapté à l'écran ipad (ni au clavier surtout).

L'ipad, j'ai appris à l'apprécier: au départ, même sentiment que Melaure, mais après utilisation (et surtout avec les applis spécifiques pour ipad, evernote est terrible par exemple), ça prend tout son sens.
L'OS est au point, ce qu'il faut ce sont les applis adaptés pour l'ipad, rien de plus pour le moment.
Je suis surpris de voir comment ça fonctionne bien en réunion la prise de note, même avec l'ipad à plat, l'angle de vision reste très bon.
Et j'utilise aussi mind node qui est pas mal du tout et adapté à l'ipad.
Bref, pour moi, c'est un bon outil de travail, un excellent outil de surf et, avec les jeux adaptés, une bonne console portable !
Pour les films, la qualité de l'écran est très bonne, mais ce qui est pénible, c'est: comment tenir l'ipad, ça finit par être lourd pour regarder un film.
Pour les bouquins, good reader s'en sort très bien (sauf que pour passer d'une page à l'autre faut toucher en haut ou en bas de l'écran, alors que gauche et droite comme kindle, c'est plus intuitif), sinon l'appli kindle est aussi bien adaptée pour l'ipad: seul bémol: en extérieur, c'est illisible 
Bref, aujourd'hui, je ne m'en passerai plus, c'est sûr !
Et je finis même par me demander si un modèle 3G ne serait pas sympa... (trouver des hotspots wifi est parfois acrobatique par chez moi).


----------



## ederntal (20 Mai 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Le gros avantage c'est de pouvoir, à partir d'itunes, sélectionner les fichiers à inclure dans l'ipad (dans l'onglet application, possibilité aussi d'enregistrer sous, depuis l'ipad vers le mac: pour good reader ça ne sert pas car on ne modifie pas les docs).



Ca marche depuis n'importe quel iTunes en usb ?
Ou alors, quand tu es sur un autre ordinateur, il faut passer par le wifi ?

Dans les 2 cas, c'est vrai que c'est très pratique !!!


----------



## woulf (20 Mai 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Ca marche depuis n'importe quel iTunes en usb ?
> Ou alors, quand tu es sur un autre ordinateur, il faut passer par le wifi ?
> 
> Dans les 2 cas, c'est vrai que c'est très pratique !!!



Je n'ai pas essayé, mais je pense que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec l'itunes sur lequel l'ipad est synchronisé.


----------



## ederntal (20 Mai 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé, mais je pense que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec l'itunes sur lequel l'ipad est synchronisé.



Ca me paraît aussi logique.
Comme "Air Sharing" sur iPhone, il faut passer en wifi... Cela reste simple et rapide !


----------



## corloane (20 Mai 2010)

Quelqu'un pourrait'il m'eclairer sur l'interoperabilité zntre l'ipad et l'iPhone? Par exemple, j'écris un mail dans le train sur l'ipad parce que c'est plus confortable, je sors mon iPhone pour l'envoyer via la 3G...


----------



## ederntal (20 Mai 2010)

corloane a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait'il m'eclairer sur l'interoperabilité zntre l'ipad et l'iPhone? Par exemple, j'écris un mail dans le train sur l'ipad parce que c'est plus confortable, je sors mon iPhone pour l'envoyer via la 3G...




On ne peux pas, de base, utiliser la connection 3G de l'iPhone pour surfer (ou envoyer un mail) depuis son iPad.

Si tu jailbreak ton iPhone, tu peux installer le logiciel "MyWi" qui fait alors office de routeur et qui permet de partager sa connexion 3G, via le Wifi (et alors, n'importe quel Mac, PC ou iPad peux s'y connecter)

Par contre, peut-être que des logiciels existent (ou existeront) pour transférer des documents (par exemple un document contenant le texte que tu viens d'écrire) d'un appareil à l'autre...


----------



## badboyprod (20 Mai 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> On ne peux pas, de base, utiliser la connection 3G de l'iPhone pour surfer (ou envoyer un mail) depuis son iPad.
> 
> Si tu jailbreak ton iPhone, tu peux installer le logiciel "MyWi" qui fait alors office de routeur et qui permet de partager sa connexion 3G, via le Wifi (et alors, n'importe quel Mac, PC ou iPad peux s'y connecter)
> 
> Par contre, peut-être que des logiciels existent (ou existeront) pour transférer des documents (par exemple un document contenant le texte que tu viens d'écrire) d'un appareil à l'autre...



Apparemment l'option tethering serait dispo dans l'OS4. Au moins pour AT&T... A voir si ca fonctionnera pour Orange, SFR, et les autres...


----------



## MacSedik (20 Mai 2010)

l'option tethering est déjà présente depuis l'OS 3.0 Apple l'a mis à disposition des utilisateurs depuis la màj 3.1.3.... (Réglages>Général>réseau>partager ma connexion).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Allez , encore une semaine : J'ai vraiment hâte , vu que l'objet m'a totalement convaincu (Pas très d'accord avec Melaure sur certains points par ailleurs ).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> l'option tethering est déjà présente depuis l'OS 3.0 Apple l'a mis à disposition des utilisateurs depuis la màj 3.1.3.... (Réglages>Général>réseau>partager ma connexion).



ca marche avec l ipad ca ?


----------



## ederntal (20 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> l'option tethering est déjà présente depuis l'OS 3.0 Apple l'a mis à disposition des utilisateurs depuis la màj 3.1.3.... (Réglages>Général>réseau>partager ma connexion).



C'est une option payante, aussi bien chez AT&T aux état-unis, que chez Orange en France...
Une option qui coute 9.90 euros/mois (pour 200mo) ou pour 29.90 euros/mois (en illimité).

Dans ce cas, autant prendre les forfaits 3G iPad, au même prix et sans engagements, qui fonctionne directement depuis l'iPad, sans être dépends de son iPhone, *et sans vider sa batterie* !


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mai 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> C'est une option payante, aussi bien chez AT&T aux état-unis, que chez Orange en France...
> Une option qui coute 9.90 euros/mois (pour 200mo) ou pour 29.90 euros/mois (en illimité).



Non.
Le forfait iPad Orange, c'est 39,90 &#8364; par mois pour 2 Go (donc pas illimité du tout).
C'est le forfait iPad SFR qui coûte 29,90 &#8364; et qui est illimité, avec, par contre, limitation du débit à partir de 1 Go. Moi, je préfère payer 10 &#8364; de moins, et avoir un débit limité à partir de 1 Go, mais un débit quand même...
A chacun de voir... à condition d'avoir les bonnes infos...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h46 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> l'option tethering est déjà présente depuis l'OS 3.0 Apple l'a mis à disposition des utilisateurs depuis la màj 3.1.3.... (Réglages>Général>réseau>partager ma connexion).



Oui, mais :
- sa disponibilité dépend de l'opérateur (ex : Orange, oui ; Bouygues, non)
- elle est généralement facturée au prix fort (29,90 &#8364;/mois, sans engagement heureusement, en illimité chez Orange)
- elle ne fonctionne que pour connecter un mac. Un iPod, ce n'est pas possible, donc un iPad (non jailbreacké), rien de moins certain.


----------



## MacSedik (21 Mai 2010)

@Alan63 : non ça marche pas avec l'iPad. J'ai un forfait avec bouygues l'option et présente mais effectivement moyennant coût. Comme chez tous les autres opérateurs français.


----------



## ederntal (21 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non.
> Le forfait iPad Orange, c'est 39,90 &#8364; par mois pour 2 Go (donc pas illimité du tout).
> C'est le forfait iPad SFR qui coûte 29,90 &#8364; et qui est illimité, avec, par contre, limitation du débit à partir de 1 Go. Moi, je préfère payer 10 &#8364; de moins, et avoir un débit limité à partir de 1 Go, mais un débit quand même...
> A chacun de voir... à condition d'avoir les bonnes infos...



Si tu relis le fil de discussion, je parlais évidemment de l'option de "partage de connection" de l'iPhone... Et non pas des forfaits iPad !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> @Alan63 : non ça marche pas avec l'iPad. J'ai un forfait avec bouygues l'option et présente mais effectivement moyennant coût. Comme chez tous les autres opérateurs français.



merci


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> C'est une option payante, aussi bien chez AT&T aux état-unis, que chez Orange en France...
> Une option qui coute 9.90 euros/mois (pour 200mo) ou pour 29.90 euros/mois (en illimité).
> 
> Dans ce cas, autant prendre les forfaits 3G iPad, au même prix et sans engagements, qui fonctionne directement depuis l'iPad, sans être dépends de son iPhone, *et sans vider sa batterie* !



Surtout que c'est INUTILISABLE avec un iPad, l'iPad ne supportant pas le profile Bluetooth pour utiliser le partage de connexion offert par l'iPhone, et encore moins le partage par USB...

Peut être avec un iPad jailbreaké, mais dans ce cas, cela va plus vite soit d'utiliser un iPhone jailbreaké et l'application qui va bien pour créer un réseau WiFi (un vrai), soit d'utiliser un autre type de téléphone aussi capable de créer un hotspot WiFi (au hasard, les téléphones Android rooté, et les futurs téléphones Android 2.2)...


----------



## clochelune (21 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Allez , encore une semaine : J'ai vraiment hâte , vu que l'objet m'a totalement convaincu (Pas très d'accord avec Melaure sur certains points par ailleurs ).



ici aussi je vais craquer! surtout qu'on m'a offert un beau chèque pour mon anniversaire parfait pour l'iPad!!!
je pars en Bretagne trois semaines en juin (puis un mois et demi en centre de rééducation), donc avant je vais à la Fnac prendre l'iPad 
j'hésite toujours entre wifi et 3G... je pensais seulement wifi mais...
on verra !

j'ai hâte aussi de tester Pages sur iPad (je prends le dock clavier avec) pour écrire (je trouve plus facile pour mes recherches, mes traductions etc de passer par un clavier classique) mais safari tactile, j'aime sur iPhone et sur iPad écran plus grand, je sens que je m'amuserai tout en travaillant!

vivement la sortie (moi qui voulait être sage et attendre 1 an, je craque déjà!!)

et mon père est intéressé lui aussi (je lui montrerai le mien quand il viendra me voir!)


----------



## muhyidin (21 Mai 2010)

Moi j'ai craque et j'en ai achete un des us. Aucun regret je m'éclate avec. C'est vraiment une belle réussite


----------



## nicoplanet (21 Mai 2010)

iPad 32Go WiFi pré-commandé le 10 mai ! 

j'attends la livraison pour le vendredi 28 mai, comme beaucoup ! Curieux, par contre, concernant les accessoires : j'ai pris la housse Apple et le kit Camera Connector, et je pensais qu'ils ne seraient livrés que plus tard, après l'iPad, or toute ma commande reste prévue pour le 28 mai. 

Certains semble penser que pour ce genre de commandes (iPad + accessoires) l'ensemble serait décallé au mois de juin : de mon côté, ça me semble impensable, sinon, quel intérêt de pré-commander ??  :rateau:


----------



## badboyprod (21 Mai 2010)

Je viens de récupérer le mien!!! J'adore!! Encore un peu vierge pour l'instant, mais la qualité de l'écran est à tomber!! Enfin un vrai écran pour surfer!!


----------



## clochelune (21 Mai 2010)

nicoplanet a dit:


> iPad 32Go WiFi pré-commandé le 10 mai !
> 
> j'attends la livraison pour le vendredi 28 mai, comme beaucoup ! Curieux, par contre, concernant les accessoires : j'ai pris la housse Apple et le kit Camera Connector, et je pensais qu'ils ne seraient livrés que plus tard, après l'iPad, or toute ma commande reste prévue pour le 28 mai.
> 
> Certains semble penser que pour ce genre de commandes (iPad + accessoires) l'ensemble serait décallé au mois de juin : de mon côté, ça me semble impensable, sinon, quel intérêt de pré-commander ??  :rateau:



je prendrai l'iPad wifi +3 G vu mon chèque offert pour mon anniversaire!
32 Go et aussi le dock clavier, la housse Apple et sans doute le connector pour appareil photo afin de glisser ma carte SD...

j'irai à la Fnac
je prendrai le cl 3G SFR à 9,90 euro pour les 3 jours et après on verra!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Tu as déjà un abonnement 3G ou non ?
Car avec mon mobile Android , (Possible aussi sur iphone) tu peux utiliser ton telephone comme modem donc , moi je n'ai pas besoin de l'ipad 3G .
Enfin , je suis content car je pourrai aller acheter l'iPad à 11 Heures , car j'ai des profs qui font passer les oraux de bac .


----------



## Dead head (21 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu as déjà un abonnement 3G ou non ?
> Car avec mon mobile Android , (Possible aussi sur iphone) tu peux utiliser ton telephone comme modem ()



Avec ton mobile Androïd, je peux utiliser mon téléphone comme modem ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Avec un iPad , oui , et nativement dans android 2.2


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Mai 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Si tu relis le fil de discussion, je parlais évidemment de l'option de "partage de connection" de l'iPhone... Et non pas des forfaits iPad !



Connexion.
Lis la fin de mon post et celui de Frodon...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h44 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Avec un iPad , oui , et nativement dans android 2.2



Pour Androïd, OK. 
Mais tu parles quelque part de la possibilité de partager la connexion d'un iPhone avec l'iPad....
Tu as un iPad dans les mains ? Tu as testé ? Tu as déjà essayé de partager la connexion d'un iPhone avec un iPod (impossible) ? Tu as lu le post  de Frodon ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h46 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> @Alan63 : non ça marche pas avec l'iPad. J'ai un forfait avec bouygues l'option et présente mais effectivement moyennant coût. Comme chez tous les autres opérateurs français.



Le partage de connexion chez Bouygues ?
C'est tout nouveau, alors (hors certains contrats pros, je crois).
Tu l'utilises ?
C'est combien ?
Tu as un lien ? Ça intéresserait bien mon épouse, mais en début de mois, le service commercial de Bouygues nous a encore confirmé l'absence de cette option chez eux sans préciser si cette option serait un jour disponible...


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Mai 2010)

Ca y est commande expédiée ! Mail reçu ce matin à 10h17, transporteur TNT 

les iPads sont en route pour la France.


----------



## Frodon (22 Mai 2010)

Perso pas encore expédié


----------



## MacSedik (22 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Le partage de connexion chez Bouygues ?
> C'est tout nouveau, alors (hors certains contrats pros, je crois).
> Tu l'utilises ?
> C'est combien ?
> Tu as un lien ? Ça intéresserait bien mon épouse, mais en début de mois, le service commercial de Bouygues nous a encore confirmé l'absence de cette option chez eux sans préciser si cette option serait un jour disponible...



en fait je parlais de l'Option dans le panneau réglages de l'iPhone qui est présente depuis la màj 3.1.3. chez Bouygues comme chez les autres opérateurs, si on active cette option on *risque* d'être surfacturée. Dans mon forfait iPhone cette option n*'existe pas* , et je n'ai pas appelé Bouygues pour savoir quand elle sera "supportée" (car je me doute bien des tarifs qui vont être pratiqués...) du coup je l'ai Jailbreaké, et j'utilise MyWi. Sorry, je me suis mal exprimé plus haut. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h08 ----------




DarKOrange a dit:


> Ca y est commande expédiée ! Mail reçu ce matin à 10h17, transporteur TNT
> 
> les iPads sont en route pour la France.



tu l'as commandé quand? à quelle heure?


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Mai 2010)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Certains semble penser que pour ce genre de commandes (iPad + accessoires) l'ensemble serait décallé au mois de juin : de mon côté, ça me semble impensable, sinon, quel intérêt de pré-commander ??  :rateau:



Ben moi je ne pense rien. Je me contente de lire le délai annoncé sur ma commande : juin.


----------



## Frodon (22 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben moi je ne pense rien. Je me contente de lire le délai annoncé sur ma commande : juin.



Si tu as commandé le Camera Connection Kit, c'est normal, il ne sera dispo qu'en Juin. Ce qui retarde forcément toute commande qui l'inclu.


----------



## MacSedik (22 Mai 2010)

apparemment les mails concernant l'expédition commencent à être envoyés (cf. Mac4ever)


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Si tu as commandé le Camera Connection Kit, c'est normal, il ne sera dispo qu'en Juin. Ce qui retarde forcément toute commande qui l'inclu.



Et bien tout s'explique.
J'ai vécu 42 ans sans iPad, je survivrai jusqu'en juin...


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu as déjà un abonnement 3G ou non ?
> Car avec mon mobile Android , (Possible aussi sur iphone) tu peux utiliser ton telephone comme modem donc , moi je n'ai pas besoin de l'ipad 3G .
> Enfin , je suis content car je pourrai aller acheter l'iPad à 11 Heures , car j'ai des profs qui font passer les oraux de bac .




non pour l'abonnement 3G je n'en ai pas

ça me sera utile sur mon iPad car pour mon comité de lecture je fais des commentaires et sur iPhone avec le clavier tactile, pas facile!!

du coup l'iPad sera super pour ça - puisque je prends le dock avec clavier - et avec le 3G je pourrai l'envoyer quand je serai en vacances ou en centre de cure!

donc, le choix est fait (vu qu'on me l'offre en plus avec le chèque reçu à mon anniversaire tout exprès pour l'iPad!)

allez, je dirai ça

sur mon iPhone je suis chez Bouygues, je n'ai pas d'abonnement 3G mais parfois quand le 3G fonctionne je le capte
en Bretagne où je suis en vacances ça ne passe pas mais à l'extérieur du gite peut-être!! donc, je vais prendre le 3G chez SFR avec l'offre à 9.90 et ensuite sûrement en illimité pour le mois... à voir si ça passe ou non... 

mais ça me servira ailleurs et comme je vais souvent dans les hôpitaux parisiens, là, le 3G sera un plus pour moi!
puisque je pourrai faire à nouveau de longs messages et pas juste des tout courts via iPhone!
bon week-end! vivement l'iPad!!


----------



## F118I4 (22 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> apparemment les mails concernant l'expédition commencent à être envoyés (cf. Mac4ever)


Oui le mien est expédié!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

Tu as commandé quel modèle ? .


----------



## nicoplanet (22 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Si tu as commandé le Camera Connection Kit, c'est normal, il ne sera dispo qu'en Juin. Ce qui retarde forcément toute commande qui l'inclu.



En es-tu sûr ???

Je n'ai rien vu de tel quand j'ai commandé le mien (10 mai vers 8 heures du matin). Ma commande est toujours indiqué "Delivery by may 28th" :mouais: Je pense que mon délai serait passé à "June" si c'était le cas ?

D'après ce que j'ai lu, aux USA, Apple expédie les iPad et si les accessoires ne sont pas dispo, ils sont livrés dans un second temps...
Y a-t-il des raisons que ce soit différent chez nous ?


----------



## F118I4 (22 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu as commandé quel modèle ? .


Le 16 Go WIFI, je pensais bien que les délais seraient plus longs en fonction du modèle (3G+WIFI ou WIFI) et des accessoires supplémentaires du coup j' ai pas pris d' accessoires.
On aura pas mal attendu mais bon l' iPad va enfin arrivé.


----------



## ederntal (23 Mai 2010)

Et petite question (pour savoir si je vais mettre le réveil vendredi, ou pas) :

- Est ce que les Apple Store, notamment celui du Louvre, auront quelques centaines d'appareils en stock pour ceux qui n'ont pas réservé, le jour du lancement ? Ou alors ce sera uniquement pour ceux qui ont reservé ?


----------



## fredintosh (23 Mai 2010)

Mais au fait, on peut vraiment réserver son iPad auprès des Apple Store, pour le récupérer le 28 ?

Je n'ai rien lu de tel...


----------



## MacSedik (23 Mai 2010)

J'ai lu qu'effectivement la FNAC et autres il fallait réserver (et encore premier arrivé premier servi) mais les AppleStore faut faire la queue tout simplement (pas de réservation a ma connaissance).


----------



## UnAm (23 Mai 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Et petite question (pour savoir si je vais mettre le réveil vendredi, ou pas) :
> 
> - Est ce que les Apple Store, notamment celui du Louvre, auront quelques centaines d'appareils en stock pour ceux qui n'ont pas réservé, le jour du lancement ? Ou alors ce sera uniquement pour ceux qui ont reservé ?



oui, mais AMHA, faudra se lever très tôt! (voire, faire la teuf la veille... arrivé bourré au Louvre... faire la queue dans le froid - bah oui, c'est le printemps, mais au petit matin, il fait quand même frais!).

Bonne chance à toi! 

(par contre, je peux t'accompagner pour boire un coup la veille xD)


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Mai 2010)

UnAm a dit:


> (par contre, je peux t'accompagner pour boire un coup la veille xD)



C'est une tentative d'incitation à la débauche, ça !


----------



## Gallagher (23 Mai 2010)

Juste pour info, j'ai réservé le mien à la fnac st lazare hier après midi.
35&#8364; d'accompte et retour vendredi 28 en toute fin de journée...


----------



## iota (23 Mai 2010)

Salut,



Gallagher a dit:


> Juste pour info, j'ai réservé le mien à la fnac st lazare hier après midi.
> 35 d'accompte et retour vendredi 28 en toute fin de journée...


C'est bizarre, moi j'ai dû lâcher 20% d'acompte à la FNAC St Lazare...

@+
iota


----------



## Gallagher (23 Mai 2010)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est bizarre, moi j'ai dû lâcher 20% d'acompte à la FNAC St Lazare...
> 
> ...


Alors là...
Tu y es allé quel jour???


----------



## iota (23 Mai 2010)

Gallagher a dit:


> Alors là...
> Tu y es allé quel jour???


Le premier jour de l'ouverture des réservations à la FNAC, le 11 Mai (j'étais le 3ème à passer une pré-commande ).

@+
iota


----------



## Gallagher (23 Mai 2010)

iota a dit:


> Le premier jour de l'ouverture des réservations à la FNAC, le 11 Mai (j'étais le 3ème à passer une pré-commande ).
> 
> @+
> iota


Bon l'essentiel c'est d'en avoir un...
En attendant j'ai l'impression que la fnac maîtrise pas trop son truc.
Wait and See


----------



## iota (23 Mai 2010)

UnAm a dit:


> oui, mais AMHA, faudra se lever très tôt!


Il semblerait...

@+
iota


----------



## ederntal (24 Mai 2010)

iota a dit:


> Il semblerait...
> 
> @+
> iota



J'aimerai bien avoir mon exemplaire vendredi... mais si il faut arriver à 6h du matin


----------



## shenrone (24 Mai 2010)

Deux petites questions:

Quelqu'un connait la taille d'un livre numérique (en moyenne)?

Est ce qu'un Lyonnais a l'occasion d'aller à la FNAC bellcour demain?


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Mai 2010)

Je peux y passer, mais pour quoi faire ?

un eBook c'est moins de 1 Mo s'il n'y a pas d'images, après ça peut aller plus loin...


----------



## shenrone (25 Mai 2010)

Pour savoir si il en auront vendredi (je voudrais le wifi 64go) a l'ouverture? Je ne parviens pas a les joindres par telephone et comme dit precedement ca me saoulerais de faire 80 km alle et 80 km retour pour ne rien avoir....


----------



## ederntal (25 Mai 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Pour savoir si il en auront vendredi (je voudrais le wifi 64go) a l'ouverture? Je ne parviens pas a les joindres par telephone et comme dit precedement ca me saoulerais de faire 80 km alle et 80 km retour pour ne rien avoir....



Ils en auront mais en petite quantité...
Si il y a 1000 personnes qui font la queue devant toi, alors ce sera sûrement râpé !

C'est un pari risqué


----------



## Dead head (25 Mai 2010)




----------



## Frodon (25 Mai 2010)

Y'en a t'il encore qui ont, comme moi, une commande en "pas encore expédiée" avec comme délai "By May 28th"?

Je m'attendais à ce que l'envoi se fasse aujourd'hui, mais toujours pas pour le moment :'(


----------



## MacSedik (25 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Y'en a t'il encore qui ont, comme moi, une commande en "pas encore expédiée" avec comme délai "By May 28th"?
> 
> Je m'attendais à ce que l'envoi se fasse aujourd'hui, mais toujours pas pour le moment :'(



tu as commandé quand?
ce qui paradoxal (au vu des commentaires) c'est ceux qui l'ont commandé les premiers qui n'ont toujours pas reçu de mail d'expédition...


----------



## Frodon (25 Mai 2010)

Ca y est il est parti. Par contre pas encore d'infos de suivi dispo, ca viendra


----------



## clochelune (26 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Ca y est il est parti. Par contre pas encore d'infos de suivi dispo, ca viendra



moi j'y  vais le vendredi 28, pas à 10h (car  on se prépare pour partir en week-end) mais on fera un détour par la fnac vélizy voir s'ils en ont... s'ils ne l'ont pas j'en profiterai pour le réserver!
en espérant ainsi l'avoir avant le 12 juin, date où je m'en vais en Bretagne et ensuite repos en centre de cure un ou deux mois

iPad wifi et 3G avec le plus grand nombres de GO
plus dock clavier, le truc pour mettre sa carte SD, et la housse
plus la carte SFR pour le 3G

il devrait y avoir moins de monde qu'à Paris, donc j'ai une petite chance!
sinon, réservation! je n'en ai pas besoin pour ce week-end, il aurait dormi jusqu'à mon retour dimanche 
et le dimanche, yea enfin s'i je l'ai vendredi je vous mets un mot depuis la voiture si je parviens à activer le 3G

mais s'il est là vendredi, you!

frodon youpi! tu nous tiendras au courant après tes premiers tests ;-)


----------



## guillaumeg (26 Mai 2010)

c'est moi ou l'ipad a disparu du site de boulanger. j'éspère qu'ils ne recontrent pas de problème sinon je vais passer un mauvais week-end. Demain je vais les appelers je pense pour demander confirmation pour aller le chercher vendredi à 12H00.

http://www.boulanger.fr/webapp/wcs/...ngId=-2&catalogId=10001&ddkey=CategoryDisplay

le titre parle de l'ipad mais plus aucuns produits..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2010)

guillaumeg a dit:


> j'éspère qu'ils ne recontrent pas de problème sinon je vais passer un mauvais week-end.



Ben dis donc, il ne t'en faut pas beaucoup.


----------



## guillaumeg (26 Mai 2010)

bas wé je la veux depuis que j'ai vu l'annonce alors forcément je serais dég qu'au dernier moment boulange rme dise " bas non en faite on vend plus d'ipad. on va vous donner un avoir de 120&#8364; ( l'accompte) pour vous acheter autre chose..)".
gloups.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Mai 2010)

Dans la vie il y a des trucs bien plus graves et vraiment de nature à te pourrir un week-end qu'un retard de livraison ou une absence finale de disponibilité dans un magasin de l'iPad.


----------



## guillaumeg (26 Mai 2010)

G eu boulanger au téléphone ils devraient les recevoir début juin. Ils ont pas du me donner de dates précises.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

C'est pour ça qu'il vaut mieux aller dans un APR...
J'ai pas eu d'acompte à donner dans mon Apr et je suis sur de l'avoir le 28 , je pesserai la chercher à 11 heures puisque elle m'est réservée (Pas comme tous ces fous qui vont attendre 3 heures afin d'essayer d'obtenir un iPad..).


----------



## ederntal (26 Mai 2010)

A 2 jours de sa sortie en France, je vous de + en + d'applications iPad qui semble réellement sympas/impressionnantes/puissantes...

Il faudrait faire un fil de discussion sur celles qui sont sortent du lot !

Quelques unes que je vais forcément acheter :
- Wired Magazine qui sors aujourd'hui, j'adore la version papier, celles sur iPad semble réellement la transcender !
- Air Video qui permet de streamer n'importe quelle source vidéo depuis son mac, et même de télécharger à la volée une version iPad si on est loin de chez soi !!!
- iTeleport pour contrôler votre mac à distance !
- iDisplay pour utiliser la tablette en écran secondaire de son ordinateur !
- NetNewsWire, la référence pour vos flux rss
- Photogene pour la retouche de vos photos

Sans parler des applications iWork, des jeux...

D'ailleurs, niveau jeux, il y en a vraiment beaucoup !!!
Worms HD, les jeux de courses, Labyrinthe 2 et Angry Birds (mes 2 jeux préférés sur iPhone), Plants vs Zombie...

Malheureusement, ça va faire mal au portefeuille tout ça !

2 applications que j'attends avec impatience, en esperant qu'elles sortent un jour :
- Coda, de Panic, pour modifier des bouts de code html en déplacement (mais j'ai vu qu'une application dans le même genre était sur le store)
- Libération, car j'ai pas trop envie de lire Le Monde ou Paris Match...


----------



## guillaumeg (26 Mai 2010)

Ma copine a appelé à son tour boulanger et a demandé le service informatique qui a dis que les colis des précommandes devaient arrivé en colisExpress pour que ceux qui ont commandé puissent l'avoir le jour de la sortie.

Bon bas on verra bien.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> A 2 jours de sa sortie en France, je vous de + en + d'applications iPad qui semble réellement sympas/impressionnantes/puissantes...
> 
> Il faudrait faire un fil de discussion sur celles qui sont sortent du lot !
> 
> ...



Payer 10 en plus un jeu qui est simplement en 1024X768 au lieu de la résolution de l'iPhone , c'est honteux.
Pour les journaux , vaut mieux Le Monde ou Le Figaro que Libé


----------



## ederntal (26 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Payer 10 en plus un jeu qui est simplement en 1024X768 au lieu de la résolution de l'iPhone , c'est honteux.
> Pour les journaux , vaut mieux Le Monde ou Le Figaro que Libé



Pour Libé, c'est une question de goût... 
On ne change pas ses petites habitudes 

Et pour les jeux, de quels jeux tu parles ?

Flight Control HD, Worms HD, Angry Birds coutent chacun 3.99 euros
Asphalts 5 HD et NOVA sont à 5.49 euros
Labyrinth 2 HD est à 5.99 euros
Plants vs zombie est un peu plus cher 7.99 euros

Bref, rien de scandaleux !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

petit HS mais je trouve ça scandaleux les arnaqueurs qui osent vendre des ipad achetés aux US avec 200 ou 250 euros de marge (grâce au prix/taux de change) et qui osent en plus prétendre qu'il y a une garantie  :mouais: 
y en a qq uns qui trainent sur les PA de Macgé


----------



## Orphanis (26 Mai 2010)

> petit HS mais je trouve ça scandaleux les arnaqueurs qui osent vendre des ipad achetés aux US avec 200 ou 250 euros de marge (grâce au prix/taux de change) et qui osent en plus prétendre qu'il y a une garantie
> y en a qq uns qui trainent sur les PA de Macgé



Bonjour, 

Qu'est-ce qui te choque, qu'ils ne fassent pas de "social" en faisant des bénéfices sur ce produit de "première nécessité" qu'est l'Ipad ? Qu'ils prennent une marge ? Si c'est le cas tu peux pester contre le monde entier: de Steve jobs à ton Apr en passant par le booulanger du coin ou le brocanteur...
Si tu trouves qu'une la marge est trop importante, le plus simple est de passer ton chemin et de réserver ton indignation à des sujets plus graves...
Pour ce qui est de la garantie, elle est bien internationale à partir du moment où l'Ipad sort dans le pays où tu veux le prendre en charge ( source de nombreux vendeurs dans les AppleStore Us + un minimum de bon sens).


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2010)

@painauchocolat : Certes. Mais pour acheter l'iPad de la sorte, il faut déjà être un peu au courant donc convaincu que cela présente un intérêt et savoir que cet intérêt revient à quelques dizaines d'euros de plus (sans parler des taxes).

J'éviterai de porter un jugement mais, en tout état de cause, je ne vais pas plaindre un client de ces vendeurs.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2010)

Tristan Nitot parle de l'iPad... et en est ressorti frustré.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Pour Libé, c'est une question de goût...
> On ne change pas ses petites habitudes
> 
> Et pour les jeux, de quels jeux tu parles ?
> ...



J'avais vu Real Racing HD à bien plus cher (8 quand même et il n'est pas très très fluide je trouve) et non Angry Birds , je me suis trompé .


----------



## sapiens07 (26 Mai 2010)

Je pige pas, j'ai commandé le miens avec le truc photo et un doc le 10 mai a 6h du mat, et toujours rien dans ma commande du store, ni débite comme certain ... 

Avec l'ipad peut on avoir plusieurs fenêtres safari d'ouvert ? ou safari gere t il les onglets ? car j'aime avoir plusieurs fenetres d ouvertes pour passer d'une info a une autre


----------



## choumou (26 Mai 2010)

Tu as la réponse dans cette vidéo.


----------



## sapiens07 (26 Mai 2010)

Ok cool merci, c'est comme sur l'iphone, mais comme c'est un ecran plus grand c'est plus visuel. y a t il la meme chose avec FF ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

FireFox et iPad ?!
Tu achètes un produit qui coute 500 minimum sans le connaitre un minimum ?


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2010)

Bah ! Qu'est-ce que 500 &#8364;, de nos jours, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Je comprends mais , c'est plus de la moitié d'un SMIC .


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> FireFox et iPad ?!
> Tu achètes un produit qui coute 500 minimum sans le connaitre un minimum ?



Tu sais, la plupart des switchers venant de Windows n'ont jamais essayé OS X avant d'acheter leur premier Mac... Et malheureusement ça se voit beaucoup...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Je sais mais cette personne possède déjà un iPhone , la question est donc un peu étonnante .
Pour les switcheurs , c'est pire , tu as déjà vu des personnes qui ont mis un mini CD + un DVD dans le superdrive d'un iMac ? .


----------



## Aescleah (26 Mai 2010)

Ouch, quand même !

La meilleure à laquelle j'ai eu droit: "Putain Windows a une drôle de gueule sur Mac !" (et il s'agissait d' OS X, pas d'une partitition Bootcamp ou autre machine virtuelle...)


----------



## sapiens07 (26 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je sais mais cette personne possède déjà un iPhone , la question est donc un peu étonnante .
> Pour les switcheurs , c'est pire , tu as déjà vu des personnes qui ont mis un mini CD + un DVD dans le superdrive d'un iMac ? .



FF c'est pas pour l'IPAD mais pour windows, eh oui je suis un windowsien, j'essaie de switcher, mais les machines mac sont trop merdiques (pour le prix) pour que je switch pourtant ca fait 9 mois que j'attends une vraie release des Mac Pro (vraie carte graph, USB3 etc..) ou IMAC (21" avec I7, vraie carte graph, etc..) donc pour l'instant je fais avec mon portable windows.

J'utilise bcp les onglets, mais comme j'ai beaucoup de site que j'aime aller voir tous les jours, j'ai du mal a les gerer avec les bookmarks. J'ai vu sur une video recemment, mais je sais plus où une sorte de cube à multiples dimensions dans FF ou SAFARI avec tous les sites qu'on veux, c'est plus "visible'


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Tu peux te brosser pour ce que tu veux dans ton Mac.
Faut arrêter de tout vouloir dans la vie , Apple n'est pas la croix rouge..
Sauf pour les Mac Pro , là je suis d'accord puisque 3000 dans une machine vieille de 1.5 An , c'est bof.


----------



## iMacounet (26 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Ouch, quand même !
> 
> La meilleure à laquelle j'ai eu droit: "Putain Windows a une drôle de gueule sur Mac !" (et il s'agissait d' OS X, pas d'une partitition Bootcamp ou autre machine virtuelle...)


Haha. 

Une néophyte se servait de son lecteur CD comme porte gobelets. 

Pour en revenir :

Pour ma part j'attends que les prix baissent (6 mois voire 1 an) (Wi-Fi-8 Gb)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Tu peux te brosser pour ce que tu veux dans ton Mac.
> Faut arrêter de tout vouloir dans la vie , Apple n'est pas la croix rouge..
> Sauf pour les Mac Pro , là je suis d'accord puisque 3000 dans une machine vieille de 1.5 An , c'est bof.


C'est un "coup marketing" de ne pas integrer le Blu-Ray, l'USB 3, l'eSata ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Non , ce n'est pas un coup marketing puisque ils n'en sont pas fiers .
Et tu nous racontes quoi avec ton Wifi 8Gb ? 
Tu crois vraiment qu'ils vont sortir un 8Gb pour l'iPad ? Le produit ferait un bide :sick:..


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour les switcheurs , *c'est pire , tu as déjà vu des personnes qui ont mis un mini CD + un DVD dans le superdrive d'un iMac ?* .



Oui j'ai déjà vu quelqu'un qui a mis un mini CD dans un iMac (ici dans le Forum) comme quoi... il faut de tout pour faire un monde. 


Pour l'iPad, déjà 16 Go je trouve ça limite comme capacité... surtout avec la taille des appli iPad par rapport à ceux de l'iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Je pensais plutôt à la taille d'un film en SD (800Mo environ) , plus à la taille des images (CHez moi , c'est "que" 3Mo/image) et aussi aux apps bien entendu .
Tout cela pour dire que 32Go est un minimum à mon avis .


----------



## sapiens07 (26 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu peux te brosser pour ce que tu veux dans ton Mac.
> Faut arrêter de tout vouloir dans la vie , Apple n'est pas la croix rouge..
> Sauf pour les Mac Pro , là je suis d'accord puisque 3000 dans une machine vieille de 1.5 An , c'est bof.



T'inquietes je me brosse 

Si apple etait la croix rouge, ils vendraient pas aussi cher leurs machines, voir ils les donneraient


----------



## F118I4 (27 Mai 2010)

J' ai reçu le mien, INCROYABLE!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> J' ai reçu le mien, INCROYABLE!



Tu n'es pas le seul.


----------



## F118I4 (27 Mai 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul.


Oui je sais mais bon ça fait toujours plaisir de recevoir un produit un jour avant la sortie...
J' en aurai livré des pizzas pour l' avoir!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui je sais mais bon ça fait toujours plaisir de recevoir un produit un jour avant la sortie...
> J' en aurai livré des pizzas pour l' avoir!


 
Oui, mais toi.

TOI !

As-tu une fois, ne serait-ce qu'une toute petite fois, livré ta pizza avant sa date de livraison prévue ?

Hein ?

Non ?

Ingrats !


----------



## Dead head (27 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, mais toi.
> 
> TOI !
> 
> ...



Ah oui ! C'est parce qu'il y en a 2 pour le prix d'une.


----------



## Nicosun (27 Mai 2010)

Je récupère le mien demain 

(oui, je suis content)


----------



## ederntal (27 Mai 2010)

Bon, et alors, il faut arriver à quelle heure demain au Louvre ?!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2010)

Les seniors kiffent l'iPad !


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Si tu as commandé le Camera Connection Kit, c'est normal, il ne sera dispo qu'en Juin. Ce qui retarde forcément toute commande qui l'inclu.



Alors pour info, tu avais totalement raison quand tu as posté.
A cause de ce camera connexion kit, ma date de livraison était annoncée pour juin... jusqu'à hier.
Et puis hier, un mail d'Apple m'annonce l'expédition de ma commande (iPad + tous les accessoires sauf le camera machin) et effectivement, je vois sur l'AppleStore qu'ils ont dissocié (mais depuis hier seulement) cet accessoire (dont la date de livraison est toujours effectivement "juin") du reste qui est en cours de livraison par UPS (expédié hier...) sur mon lieu de travail où je pars de ce pas...

Tout ça pour rassurer ceux qui étaient dans mon cas ; manifestement Apple fait un effort énorme pour que ses iPads soient reçus par leurs clients aujourd'hui.

Comme seul commentaire, je ne peux que constater qu'une fois de plus le service de l'AppleStore est vraiment l'un des meilleurs que je connaisse (et j'y en ai acheté, des machines, au moins 8 ou 10...), avec, en prime, des gens au téléphone toujours aimables et coopérants, des mails du même tonneau...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h49 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Les seniors kiffent l'iPad !



Les japonais aussi, ça tourne en boucle sur LCI, ce matin. Enorme buzz sur cette chaîne (et France 2 hier) à propos de cette machine...

Heu, qui a prédit le flop de l'iPad, déjà ? 

Mais ne soyons pas méchant, et puis de toute façon, le fil est trop long à relire...


----------



## ederntal (28 Mai 2010)

Je l'ai !!!

J'ai été l'acheté à l'Apple Store du Louvre, il avait un stock conséquent de machine, et d'accessoires !
J'ai pu ainsi avoir la housse, le kit VGA et le camera connector 

Let's go


----------



## Orphanis (28 Mai 2010)

> et le camera connector



Ils n'en ont plus à l'AppleStore du Louvre. Sinon pour les machines elles-mêmes, il semble qu'il en a un peu partout à Paris. En début de matinée ce n'était pas vraiment le rush (le fait que ce soit une matinée d'un jour de travail doit y être pour quelque-chose).


----------



## guillaumeg (28 Mai 2010)

apple a bien joué niveau stock mdr ( ou les revendeurs sont pas doué)
J'ai été à darty de V2
je les appelles à 10h20 ils ont encore ipad 32g 3G. 10 minutes aprés j'y vais ils en ont plus. ( n'y de 16/32/64)
Du coup j'ai pris un 32g wifi (le dernier) . Le 3G m'aurait servi juste en vacance je pense donc on verra bein.
boulanger là ou j'avais cmd n'avaient aps les ipad et ils savaient pas quand ils les auront du coup j'ai annulé ma cmd chez eux.
Et ils ont dis que pas mal vont annuler vu qu'ils ont rien.

Deg faut brancher à itune du coup je peux pas le montrer au boulot.


----------



## Coati (28 Mai 2010)

Les wifi 16G étaient tous précommandés par chez moi...sauf quelques modèles achetés par les premiers arrivants de ce matin.Je suis arrivé en retard donc rien..Mais je l'ai commandé donc.. la prochaine fois c'est la bonne.

Je l'ai essayé et c'est vraiment l'évolution classique de la high tech qu'on a entre les mains.C'est l'évolution naturelle des choses.Du ibook ou ebook quoi !C'est tout simplement ça.

Vraiment heureux de le recevoir bientôt.


----------



## faceless (28 Mai 2010)

Non, car je dispose déjà de l'iPhone et d'un MBP 13", si j'achète de nouveau Apple ce sera pour un iMac


----------



## ederntal (28 Mai 2010)

guillaumeg a dit:


> apple a bien joué niveau stock mdr ( ou les revendeurs sont pas doué)
> J'ai été à darty de V2
> je les appelles à 10h20 ils ont encore ipad 32g 3G. 10 minutes aprés j'y vais ils en ont plus. ( n'y de 16/32/64)
> Du coup j'ai pris un 32g wifi (le dernier) . Le 3G m'aurait servi juste en vacance je pense donc on verra bein.
> ...



Tu peux utiliser un iTunes du bureau, même si tu le synchronisera ensuite avec un autre ordinateur (à l'Apple Store, ils proposent de le faire directement au magasin !)


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2010)

Les fils de discution  de l'IPad se trouveront ou ? dans Igénération ou avec les ordinateurs portables ?


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mai 2010)

kaos a dit:


> Les fils de discution  de l'IPad se trouveront ou ? dans Igénération ou avec les ordinateurs portables ?



Ça dépend lesquels: les fils techniques, les questions, les problèmes, etc. se trouvent sur le forum iPad. Les discussions générales, ici dans Réagissez.


----------



## kaos (28 Mai 2010)

cool ! je me demandais comment ça allait etre tranché  puisque l'ipad est un peu entre un iphone et un ordi  cette nouvelle machine a maintenant son fil de discution .. bienvenue Ipad


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2010)

Il n'y a pas d'âge pour utiliser un iPad.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mai 2010)

j'ai voté non car je n'en ai pas besoin, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il faut absolument se ruer dessus le jour ou il sort: le jeune blond qui couche toute la nuit devant le magasin pour être le 1er... fait vraiment pitié...
et à côté, la file du musée du Louvre est vide... drôle d'époque....


----------



## Frodon (28 Mai 2010)

Toujours pas reçu l'iPad  Problème chez TNT Créteil (youpi!). Ils me disent que si c'est pas aujourd'hui, ça sera demain matin, mais je commence à avoir dû mal à y croire, et en plus leur système est planté et le tracking est HS.

Donc demain ou Lundi... La prochaine fois je ne pré-commanderai pas...


----------



## ederntal (28 Mai 2010)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> j'ai voté non car je n'en ai pas besoin, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il faut absolument se ruer dessus le jour ou il sort: le jeune blond qui couche toute la nuit devant le magasin pour être le 1er... fait vraiment pitié...
> et à côté, la file du musée du Louvre est vide... drôle d'époque....



Même si on était loin de l'euphorie de l'ouverture en novembre dernier, la file d'attente au Louvre n'était pas "vide", sinon j'aurais pas du attendre 1h35 avant de rentrer dans le magasin


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , ce n'est pas un coup marketing puisque ils n'en sont pas fiers .
> Et tu nous racontes quoi avec ton Wifi 8Gb ?
> Tu crois vraiment qu'ils vont sortir un 8Gb pour l'iPad ? Le produit ferait un bide :sick:..


J'suis pas fou, j'avais bien vu 8Gb, qui a été depuis remplacé par le 16Gb

j'ai pas rêvé. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Si , tu as rêvé..

Je suis allé chercher mon iPad 32Go Wifi , niquel , sauf que mon Apr n'a pas reçu d'iPad case .
Par ailleurs , ils n'ont pas pu honorer toutes les commandes d'iPad (C'est iTribu , qui a ouvert à Minuit).

Vous aurez une photo ce soir .


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2010)

Ben ouais alors ... :hein: :mouais:


Oui une photo.


----------



## guillaumeg (28 Mai 2010)

J'ai commandé mon case sur le site de la fnac je vais attendre mais c'est pas grave.
(astuce pour les accents : vous rester appuyé et pas besoin de selectioner le e avec l accent il y en a un par défaut il suffit de relâcher et il est saisie)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

J'appelle l'AS de Montpellier demain , ils en avaient aujourd'hui , j'aurai peut-être de la chance (Il est indispensable l'iPad Case !).


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Toujours pas reçu l'iPad  Problème chez TNT Créteil (youpi!). Ils me disent que si c'est pas aujourd'hui, ça sera demain matin, mais je commence à avoir dû mal à y croire, et en plus leur système est planté et le tracking est HS.
> 
> Donc demain ou Lundi... La prochaine fois je ne pré-commanderai pas...



Idem pour moi ... ça merde toujours quand une commande est livrée par TNT 
Au final je pense que je vais annuler ma commande


----------



## Frodon (28 Mai 2010)

chandler_jf a dit:


> Idem pour moi ... ça merde toujours quand une commande est livrée par TNT
> Au final je pense que je vais annuler ma commande



Je vais personnellement attendre jusqu'à Lundi au plus tard, et ensuite j'aviserai


----------



## desertea (28 Mai 2010)

Je suis allé faire un tour à la Fnouc ce matin vers 11h, il y avait encore des iPad !! Du coup j'ai cracké pour un modèle 64Go Wifi 

Vraiment de la bombe !!


----------



## S.Jobs (28 Mai 2010)

J'aimerais bien trouve un film pour l'écran mais pas un antiglare pourrit d'ICLG:hein:
Vous avez une idée?


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (28 Mai 2010)

Moi c'est toujours non. Beaucoup trop cher pour un truc fermé, obsolète dans deux ans et dont je n'ai ni envie ni besoin.  C'est aussi non à cause de ça.
Oui bien sur, c'est joli... Mais quand ta batterie sera morte t'auras l'air malin.


----------



## iMacounet (28 Mai 2010)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:


> Moi c'est toujours non. Beaucoup trop cher pour un truc fermé, obsolète dans deux ans et dont je n'ai ni envie ni besoin.  C'est aussi non à cause de ça.
> Oui bien sur, c'est joli... Mais quand ta batterie sera morte t'auras l'air malin.


J'ai entendu parler que quand ta batterie est hs, tu peux le faire échanger (90$ ?)

à verifier.


----------



## iZiDoR (29 Mai 2010)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:


> Moi c'est toujours non. Beaucoup trop cher pour un truc fermé, obsolète dans deux ans et dont je n'ai ni envie ni besoin.  C'est aussi non à cause de ça.
> Oui bien sur, c'est joli... Mais quand ta batterie sera morte t'auras l'air malin.



L'argument de la batterie tient vraiment pas debout, tu la changes tout simplement... 90  je crois, donc le prix n'est pas exorbitant. Il faut comprendre qu'avec une batterie amovible, l'autonomie aurait été bien diminuée...

L'argument de l'environnement est encore plus fantaisiste... En suivant ce raisonnement, on revends son ordi, tout se que l'on possède chez soi. Bref, on achète plus rien...


----------



## sapiens07 (29 Mai 2010)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:


> Moi c'est toujours non. Beaucoup trop cher pour un truc fermé, obsolète dans deux ans et dont je n'ai ni envie ni besoin.  C'est aussi non à cause de ça.
> Oui bien sur, c'est joli... Mais quand ta batterie sera morte t'auras l'air malin.



Si t es vraiment un ami de la terre, tu devrai arrêter d'utiliser le net et google, ca bouffe beaucoup de ressources et migrer a pied vers le sud en hiver etc.. 

bon sinon je commence à être déçu de mon Ipad reçu hier. C'est lourd, je sais pas trop comment le porter, le clavier du portable c'est finalement pratique poser l'ordi partout, ca semble fragile donc on fait beaucoup plus attention. La reception wifi, contrairement a ce que j'ai entendu ici et là, est moins bonne qu'un portable (comble pour un outil de mobilité). J'essaie d'organiser mes séries, donc faut tout convertir (j'ai pas envie d'utiliser air video) et c'est du taf de tout convertir dans un format accepté par l'ipad (là aussi un comble). donc comme tout passe par Itunes, bah c'est lent, et j'ai toujours pas trouvé comment classer par categories et sous categories et sous sous categories (ex : Titre de la serie, puis Saison 1 puis episode 1, saison 2 puis episode 1 etc..). 

Ensuite l'ecran est tres tres vite sale avec nos doigts. Et enfin, tout le monde loue Safari, ok je le trouve un poil plus lent sur L'ipad que FF sur mon ordi, mais lorsque je suis sur une page web j'aime pouvoir faire une recherche par mot clef (CTRL + F) c'est super pratique pour eviter de lire un article complet, est ce possible sur Safari ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu achètes un produit qui coute 500 minimum sans le connaitre un minimum ?



Comme quoi , t'aurais du m'écouter .
Pour tes problèmes de clavier , tu as l'iPad Case à 39.
Concernant tes films telechargés illégalement en .Avi , soit tu utilises HandBrake , soit tu jailbreakes ton iPad.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Mai 2010)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:


> Moi c'est toujours non. Beaucoup trop cher pour un truc fermé, obsolète dans deux ans et dont je n'ai ni envie ni besoin.  C'est aussi non à cause de ça.
> Oui bien sur, c'est joli... Mais quand ta batterie sera morte t'auras l'air malin.



Confondant...
Une batterie ça se fait changer, évidemment.
Bon t'étais pas au courant.
J'imagine que tu jettes tes reflex quand la batterie est vide, que tu n'as plus beaucoup de télécommandes chez toi...
Bon d'accord, faut passer par le SAV pour la changer.
Mais quand je dois changer la batterie de ma voiture, je ne la met pas à la casse, je vais au garage... Bon, faut connecter deux neurone, c'est sur, c'est dur.
Quant à l'iPad obsolète dans deux ans ?
Relis la notion d'obsolescence, les mots ont un sens précis.
Dépassé, c'est évident, obsolète, rien de moins certain. Mais tout appareil informatique est quasiment dépassé au moment où tu l'achètes...


----------



## Tox (29 Mai 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Confondant...
> Une batterie ça se fait changer, évidemment.
> Bon t'étais pas au courant.
> J'imagine que tu jettes tes reflex quand la batterie est vide, que tu n'as plus beaucoup de télécommandes chez toi...
> ...


Comme de nombreux petits gestes techniques sur les objets de notre quotidien, une batterie automobile peut être changée par n'importe quel conducteur... Mais une telle démarche est réellement à l'opposé de la politique "iTunes" qui prévaut avec iPone/iPad

Effectivement "confondant", lorsque le commun des mortels acceptent en permanence d'être pris par la main et le porte-monnaie dès qu'il faut connecter deux neurones.


----------



## choumou (29 Mai 2010)

Moi au contraire je trouve très bien les batteries inamovibles et plus écologique, ben oui déjà on gagne en capacité et puis on ne laisse pas le choix au  consommateur de changer la batterie et de la foutre à la poubelle ou pire directement dans la nature ou de mettre une batterie de fabrication plus que douteuse et de s'étonner qu'elle a explosée. 
Là pas de problème on est obligé de le ramener en SAV donc la batterie sera recyclée.
Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a des inconvénients par exemple pas moyen de prendre deux batteries pour un voyage par exemple et le coût de l'intervention.


----------



## Tox (29 Mai 2010)

C'est sous-entendre que le "con-sot-mateur" porte bien son nom.


----------



## Gwen (29 Mai 2010)

Ce qui est entendu, c'est que personne ne vous pousse à consommer non plus.

L'(iPad, j'assume, je ne peux pas trouver d'équivalent et la batterie finira sa vie dans un centre de SAV Apple au lieu de trainer dans la poubelle domestique.

Pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, j'avais besoin d'une nouvelle ceinture, j'ai donc acheté une ceinture en cuir fabriquée en Italie. C'est plus proche, ça aide le commerce européen et ma vieille ceinture, je l'ai mise dans un coin pour m'en servir de sangle pour mon sac de couchage. 

Ce n'est pas grand-chose, mais je ne vais pas arrêter le progrès pour soit disant le bien être de la planète, ce qui est un argument bidon et surtout faux.

Par exemple, le papier recyclé est plus nocif pour l'environnement que le papier neuf avec traçabilité. Tant pis, certains écolos bobo continuerons de nous bassiner avec le papier recyclé parce qu&#8217;eux, ce sont des cons tout cours.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

personne n est oblige d acheter l iPad...


----------



## Tox (29 Mai 2010)

Et rien n'oblige à lui dresser un autel non plus


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2010)

Si on pouvait éviter la philosophie à deux drachmes, ce serait pas mal...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Si on pouvait éviter la philosophie à deux drachmes, ce serait pas mal...



c est vrai qu en Grece en ce moment ...c est pas la joie !


----------



## Frodon (29 Mai 2010)

Voilà, iPad enfin reçu!!!  3 jours pour faire Créteil -> Paris centre, bravo TNT!!!

Bon j'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de le tester de façon approfondie, donc pas de retour pour le moment... Je vous ferai un retour plus tard...


----------



## Le docteur (29 Mai 2010)

Maintenant, deux drachmes antiques, c'est pas deux euros ... (deux journées de salaire).


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Mai 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Comme de nombreux petits gestes techniques sur les objets de notre quotidien, une batterie automobile peut être changée par n'importe quel conducteur...



Et non. Le monde ne tourne pas autour de *ton* quotidien.
Les voitures récentes d'une certaine gamme où tu ne peux toucher à quasiment rien (je n'ai pas le droit de changer une des deux batteries, ni les phares avants etc...) se multiplient. La comparaison est parfaitement pertinente. Bien qu'hors sujet, je m'arrête donc.


----------



## AnnC21 (29 Mai 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> > j'ai voté non car je n'en ai pas besoin, mais je ne comprends pas  pourquoi il faut absolument se ruer dessus le jour ou il sort: le jeune  blond qui couche toute la nuit devant le magasin pour être le 1er...  fait vraiment pitié...
> > et à côté, *la file du musée du Louvre* est vide... drôle d'époque....
> 
> 
> ...



T'aurais du acheter des lunettes au lieu d'un iPad surtout :rateau:
Je réitère, drôle d'époque, où pour certains, le Louvre est un Apple Store avant d'être un musée... 

Je me sauve de ce sujet, l'iPad est loin d'être à l'ordre du jour chez moi


----------



## Macuserman (29 Mai 2010)

Bon, bah de "je n'en prendrais probablement aucune", je passe à: "Je vais en acheter deux".


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

Nous sommes des vaches à lait aspirées dans le système de consommation actuel. :rateau:

90 pour remplacer une batterie de iPad, c'est trop cher ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Non , puisque ils t'en redonnent une neuve.
Et puis la batterie durera 3 ans maxi et d'ici là , il y aura bien autre chose.

Les photos  :


----------



## MacSedik (29 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Nous sommes des vaches à lait aspirées dans le système de consommation actuel. :rateau:
> 
> 90&#8364; pour remplacer une batterie de iPad, c'est trop cher ! :hein:



première partie : Oui nous le sommes mais bon c'est le système comme tu le dis 

Seconde partie : euhhh, ils te remplacent pas que la batterie, tu as un nouvel iPad en prime pour... 90&#8364;


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> première partie : Oui nous le sommes mais bon c'est le système comme tu le dit
> 
> Seconde partie : euhhh, ils te remplacent pas que la batterie, tu as un nouvel iPad en prime pour... 90


Ben c'est un système de me*de

Ah ouais ? Ben c'est pas cher tout compte fait. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h59 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Non , puisque ils t'en redonnent une neuve.
> Et puis la batterie durera 3 ans maxi et d'ici là , il y aura bien autre chose.
> 
> Les photos  :



Il est sublime. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Sublime ?
Il est assez fin et simple mais certainement pas sublime .
(Surtout avec l'ipad case )


----------



## MacSedik (29 Mai 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bon, bah de "je n'en prendrais probablement aucune", je passe à: "Je vais en acheter deux".



crois moi tu ne seras pas déçu . Parmi les application de l'iPad, l'application iBooks je la trouve magnifique (ça remplacera pas mes livres n'empêche).


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sublime ?
> Il est assez fin et simple mais certainement pas sublime .
> (Surtout avec l'ipad case )


Je parlais surtout de la photo en mode paysage avec l'iPad case.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bon, bah de "je n'en prendrais probablement aucune", je passe à: "Je vais en acheter deux".



Attends la revB si tu as besoin d'une iSight  .

Enfin , c'est un plaisir a utiliser , et on m'a interpelé deux fois au salon de thé .


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2010)

Tu l'as acheté pour draguer, alors ?


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Mai 2010)

Qu'est-ce qu'on drague dans un salon de thé


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Bof , chez betjeman & barton , ya souvent que des petites vieilles .


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Attends la revB si tu as besoin d'une iSight  .
> 
> Enfin , c'est un plaisir a utiliser , et on m'a interpelé deux fois au salon de thé .


Il va y avoir une iSight dans l'iPad ?

C'est mon côté g33k qui me tâte à en acheter un ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'on drague dans un salon de thé


Couple quadra, vieilles octogenaires ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Oui , il y a eu un article dans macbidouille concernant des fichiers dans le dernier os d'Apple .


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui , il y a eu un article dans macbidouille concernant des fichiers dans le dernier os d'Apple .


Je vais aller lire ça, merci. 

En effet, en le demontant, il ya l'espace sur la facade pour mettre l'iSight.

Ca me plaît bien d'avoir l'iSight.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Jamais utilisée , même sur mon iMac .
De plus , ça rend les MacBook blancs pas beaux .


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

Moi ça me plaît. Mais à savoir si ce sera utilisable avec iMsn.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

IMsn ?
Connais pas .

Comme msn sur Mac .


----------



## Macuserman (29 Mai 2010)

Les sachets de thé !
Oui j'en suis convaincu, après deux trois tests, et du jeu en réseau local, je suis un convaincu pour de bon ! 

Comment ça on t'a interpelé ?


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> IMsn ?
> Connais pas .
> 
> Comme msn sur Mac .


J'ai iMsn (sur iTouch) 

Je connais moi Msn sur Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Msn , c'est bof...
Adium ou beejim im , c'est bien mieux !


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

Moi j'suis habitué. (6 ans de PC.) :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

2 ans de pc , je suis vite passé chez Apple , n'ayant jamais apprécié Windows xp .


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2010)

Moi j'etais obligé de rester sur XP. Puis je suis passé sur Se7en. Puis sur Mac, et j'apprecie.

En plus j'ai échangé mon Pc contre PM G4 MDD


----------



## Pouasson (29 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> 2 ans de pc , je suis vite passé chez Apple , n'ayant jamais apprécié Windows xp .



En même temps, t'es tout jeunot...


----------



## NoxDiurna (29 Mai 2010)

J'ai eu l'occasion de jouer avec un iPad à la Fnac Digital à Paris (Clunny). J'y suis allé avec l'envie de succomber. Effectivement, j'avais pas prévu une dépense si importante pour l'iPad juste avec les vacances mais j'ai bien voulu me laisser charmer et pouvoir rentrer avec un iPad à la maison.

Mais après avoir passé quelques minutes avec l'appareil, je l'ai trouvé un peu mou, notamment pour tourner les pages des iBooks et le délai de réponse pour saisir le texte sur Pages. L'absence de lecteur SD, voire une prise USB est une honte pour ce type d'appareil. En outre, j'aurais bien aimé un caméra sur le devant pour faire de téléconférence avec Skype.

Donc, je suis tenté par le concept de l'appareil mais c'est le seul engin amateur d'Apple que je vais devoir laisser passer depuis Apple TV.


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Moi j'suis habitué. (6 ans de PC.) :rateau:



28 ans d'Apple, 25 ans de Microsoft, jamais utilisé MSN. C'est comme fumer, il suffit juste de ne pas commencer


----------



## Macuserman (30 Mai 2010)

Donc rien que sur MacGé, on a quoi ? 20 ? 30 acheteurs ? Sur le post&#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

melaure a dit:


> 28 ans d'Apple, 25 ans de Microsoft, jamais utilisé MSN. C'est comme fumer, il suffit juste de ne pas commencer


Il ya 6 ans j'etait un nioube qui ne conaissait pas du tout Windows (avant on avait un Mac Performa 6200) Donc j'ai utilisé les logiciels que l'on m'a dit. 

28+25 = 53 (tu pourrais être mon père.) 

Est ce que l'iPad a un haut parleur interne ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Non , puisque l'iPod touch en a .
Allez , devine .

Plus sérieusement , oui , il en a , mais d'une très moyenne qualité !


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

Ok.


----------



## S.Jobs (30 Mai 2010)

J'ai achete le mien a la frac bellcour le 28, pour info c'etait qui le mec de Macge qui sondait les acheteurs dans la fil d'attente?


----------



## Le docteur (30 Mai 2010)

Tiens, je ne savais pas qu'ils vendaient de l'informatique dans les frac... on n'arrête pas le progrès


----------



## clochelune (30 Mai 2010)

juste prévenir que je l'ai eu, de justesse, à la fnac vélizy! 
ils avaient vendu en 1h les  20 iPad 3G reçus, j'ai donc pris un wifi mais avec un kit 3G dont le journal "le Monde" parle
je reviens de week-end, j'installe tout ce soir! et je vous donnerai plus de détails

pas de remise adhérent pour l'iPad 
j'aurais commandé à l'Apple Store si j'avais su car ils n'avaient pas les accessoires donc je commanderai la housse et le dock clavier

acheté vendredi 28 donc mais je partais en week-end sans ordi! j'ttendaisdêtre revenue au calme chez moi!

comment changer l'écran d'écran d'accueil ?
bon j'ai chargé un peu trop de photos je vais faire un tri! 
je suis à le synchroniser


----------



## Jellybass (30 Mai 2010)

J'avais voté 'non', mais finalement j'ai craqué et j'ai pris un modèle wifi 16 Go hier. Je ne me lasse pas d'essayer toutes les possibilités de l'appareil ! Quel bonheur !


----------



## Hugualliaz (30 Mai 2010)

Pour moi l'iPad ne vaudra jamais un netbook, j'en ai eu un dans les mains et je trouve franchement qu'il ne fais fondalement rien de plus qu'un touch, on peut rien partager, rien télécharger... Alors que mon petit netbook acheté 600 fais le tout dans la performance la vitesse et l'autonomie. L'iPad ce n'est qu'un gadget Hi-Tech pour ceux qui ont les moyens. Apple m'a beaucoup déçu sur ce coup...


----------



## jahrom (30 Mai 2010)

Hugualliaz a dit:


> Pour moi l'iPad ne vaudra jamais un netbook, j'en ai eu un dans les mains et je trouve franchement qu'il ne fais fondalement rien de plus qu'un touch, on peut rien partager, rien télécharger... Alors que mon petit netbook acheté 600 fais le tout dans la performance la vitesse et l'autonomie. L'iPad ce n'est qu'un gadget Hi-Tech pour ceux qui ont les moyens. Apple m'a beaucoup déçu sur ce coup...



Aller ça va arrête, t'es juste deg d avoir mis 600 euros dans une merde de netbook, et maintenant t'es énervé de pas pouvoir te l'acheter ton iPad....


----------



## Madalvée (30 Mai 2010)

alors, lourd ou pas cet appareil ?


----------



## iMacounet (30 Mai 2010)

680 Grs.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Non , c'est pas trop lourd .
De plus , avec son autonomie , tu peux oublier ton chargeur et donc , la garder toute une journée sans problème .


----------



## fransik (30 Mai 2010)

bonjour, 

à celles/ ceux qui ont jeté leur dévolu sur un iPad 3G+GPS: 
Est-ce qu'il est possible d'activer sur l'iPad un partage de connexion comme c'est le cas pour l'iPhone? 
(_cf. "Réglages > "Général" > "Réseau" > "Partage de connexion"_)

L'iPad _ne peut_ se connecter _via_ Bluetooth _sur_ un iPhone par exemple, c'est parfaitement clair ("No Tethering"). 
Mais ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si _en revanche_ un iPad 3G pourrait effectivement servir de point d'accès à internet via USB _ou_ Bluetooth depuis mon MacBook, sans bidouillage 
Le MiFi ne me fait pas plus envie qu'à Fraser Spears  

Merci!


----------



## momo-fr (30 Mai 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> alors, lourd ou pas cet appareil ?


Plutôt, dans les mains 15 mn et j'ai ressenti une gêne, faut dire que glisser les doigts en tenant l'appareil est parfois difficile;
A la Fnac où je l'ai testé le stand est mal disposé, si tu poses l'iPad sur le socle l'écran est barré par les néons placés au dessus&#8230; 
Pas trop pris le temps de tester les applications, mais une impression ressort en premier : c'est rapide et réactif.
Pour moi ce sera la Rev2, à moins que le père Noël soit généreux&#8230;


----------



## clochelune (30 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , c'est pas trop lourd .
> De plus , avec son autonomie , tu peux oublier ton chargeur et donc , la garder toute une journée sans problème .



franchement j'ai été surprise par son poids plume! génial!
je viens de faire mes premiers réglages et essais (installé tout à l'heure à mon retour de week-end! il attendait au chaud depuis vendredi dans son sac car week-end associatif loin de tout ordinateur)

je vais voir les applications prévues pour l'iPad

ici un wifi de 64 Go (puisque 3G en rupture mais j'ai une autre astuce pour le connecter au 3G via orange, astuce proposée par le vendeur Fnac qui, car je suis en fauteuil roulant m'a prise de suite, je n'ai pas eu à faire la queue sinon je n'aurai pas eu mon iPad wifi! merci à cet adorable vendeur qui a tout fait pour moi, et le chercher au service après vente, les contrats pour le 3G chez orange (grâce à un mini modem routeur 3G, dont le quotidien le Monde parlé)

j'étais prête à le commander car ce que je souhaitais c'est partir en Bretagne le 12 juin avec mais il m'a dit ne pas être sûr qu'ils en auront alors, que les commandes pouvaient être longues! du coup j'ai opté pour le wifi avec cette option 3G qui semble intéressante (je n'étais pas la seule à opter pour ce système et j'ai discuté avec un américain dans la file d'attente pour les contrats etc)

bref, je suis ravie! je vais voir tout ça de plus près cette semaine, charger les applications dont j'aurai besoin, commander la housse (car ça prend vite la poussière et les traces de doigts!) et le dock clavier pour mes traductions de poésie et autres recherches


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

L'apple store de montpellier en avait des housses , ma mère est donc allée la chercher , elle est vraiment utile .

Concernant le dock , la housse faisant tenir l'ipad en mode horizontal , je n'en vois pas trop l'interet .

(je fais une photo dans quelques minutes pour montrer ca).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------





Hop !


----------



## clochelune (30 Mai 2010)

J'écris de l'iPad! Oui pour la housse car vrai il prend la poussière. Il est sur mes genoux et je suis dans la salon. J'ai tèléchargé l'appli mâché. Et Alice de Lewis Carroll sur l'iBook store. Je vais continuer les découvertes. Merci pour la photo. Bonne soirée.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------

macgé pas mâché.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Mai 2010)

Je trouve que c'est un super "machin", très beau, idéal pour voir des photos en famille ou regarder une vidéo .... mais le prix est très élevé surtout pour les capacités de stockages de 64 GO, je suis super tenté, mais je vais attendre le développement des capacités de mémoire.


----------



## Frodon (30 Mai 2010)

Après une petite journée de tests, je suis globalement conquis.

Je vois cependant deux défauts pour le moment:

- Pas encore de multitâche (mais cela viendra dans iPhone OS 4)
- Pas encore de mécanisme d'impression system wide (mais là aussi Apple (via Steve Jobs) à annoncé que cela viendra aussi)

Pour le reste, pas de reproche particulier à faire, et l'absence de Flash ne ma pas encore dérangé


----------



## fransik (30 Mai 2010)

fransik a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> à celles/ ceux qui ont jeté leur dévolu sur un iPad 3G+GPS:
> Est-ce qu'il est possible d'activer sur l'iPad un partage de connexion comme c'est le cas pour l'iPhone?
> ...



apparement l'option est bien présente! 
Un iPad 3G pourrait alors effectivement aussi servir de point d'accès à internet via USB _ou_ Bluetooth depuis mon MacBook  

http://www.9to5mac.com/tethering-iPad-46094309
Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer? Merci


----------



## Jellybass (30 Mai 2010)

Une journée et demie d'utilisation ici, et je dois dire que je le trouve vraiment très comfortable pour surfer. Je suis vraiment épaté par la vitesse du navigateur. Et puis, utiliser internet avec les deux mains, c'est vraiment sympa ! Fini la main gauche qui s'ennuie sur le repose-poignet du MacBook Pro.

Quelques applis qui vont bien :

-Air video - stupéfiant !
-Air display (bon, ok, ça sert à rien, mais c'est chouette)
-iWork
-France 24 (merci MacG)
-BBC iPlayer

Si je trouve un moyen de piloter Keynote via une télécommande (bluetooh ou autre), mon iPad remplacera mon MBP lorsque je donne des cours. 

Que du bon pour l'instant ! 

Édit : Ah, si, un défaut : un seul haut-parleur. C'est vite fatiguant quand on le tient en mode paysage car que le son ne provient que d'un côté. Personellement, ça m'agace. Prévoir un casque, ce qui est embettant en cas de visionnage de film à deux.


----------



## iota (30 Mai 2010)

Salut,



Frodon a dit:


> Je vois cependant deux défauts pour le moment:


J'ai joué avec le mien tout le week-end et je suis très impressionné par la bête.

C'est surtout au niveau de la réactivité que je suis surpris, ça va très vite !
Au passage, je vous conseille d'acheter Goodreader qui est absolument indispensable 

Le petit manque que j'ai ressenti pour le moment c'est l'impossibilité de faire une recherche au sein d'une page web dans Safari (c'est une fonction que j'utilise énormément dans un navigateur traditionnel).

J'attends avec impatience l'iPhone OS 4 qui devrait apporter beaucoup à l'iPad.

@+
iota


----------



## Jellybass (30 Mai 2010)

iota a dit:


> Le petit manque que j'ai ressenti pour le moment c'est l'impossibilité de faire une recherche au sein d'une page web dans Safari (c'est une fonction que j'utilise énormément dans un navigateur traditionnel).



Très juste, ça manque. Pour la réactivité, je suis entièrement d'accord : ça décoiffe !


----------



## Frodon (31 Mai 2010)

Hugualliaz a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut rien partager, rien télécharger...



Ah bon? Informes toi mieux la prochaine fois avant de sortir ce genre de fausses affirmations.

Tu peux télécharger n'importe quoi, notamment via iCab Mobile, puis ouvrir le fichier téléchargé directement sur l'iPad pour peu que tu ai une application sachant le prendre en charge, et tu peux partager des fichiers de bien des manières (Bluetooth, wifi, e-mail...).

A moins que tu parles de piratage sur certains réseaux peer to peer, et là effectivement c'est probablement pas possible sans jailbreak.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Une idée pour ouvrir un .rar contenant des images ? (j'ai déjà icab )


----------



## Nicosun (31 Mai 2010)

Voilà premières impression avec mon iPad.

Tout d'abords l'impression étonnante pour le surf, c'est rapide, naturel et nouveau.
Ensuite pour mes mails, je peux répondre tranquillement dans une chambre d'hôtel en déplacement RAS. De même pour mes fiches techniques, ça rends très bien en clientèle.
Prise de note assise, ça va mais je devrais m'améliorer avec l'utilisation.
Prise de note en postion debout, j'avais un peu peur et finalement en le posant sur l'avant bras et en pianotant avec l'autre main c'est Glop.
Mention spéciale pour la réactivité 

Le poids, j'ai lu partout que c'était lourd que l'on avait du mal à le ternir d'une main pendant un long moment etc. Bref pour moi un gros NON c'est pas lourd, je n'ai pas les bras de Sly mais pour moi c'est une plume ce truc (d'un autre côté je n'ai pas les bras atrophiés comme le gars du journal du Geek)

Le défauts pour moi ce situe au niveau de la suite iWorks trop en retrait par rapport à son homologue sur Mac, les documents perdent en options lors du transfert c'est pas Glop.
Je vais surement prendre Bento, par contre comme je l'ai sur l'iphone faut'il que je repasse à la caisse ?

Conclusion : avec l'os 4 qui arrive ben je dis que les netbook n'ont plus aucune utilité. Il me reste a réellement tester l'iBook pour un avis définitif, dire que certains voyaient là un ipod touch géant je me marre


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

journal du Geek : tu les lis encore ?
Trolls , recopiage d'articles sur engadget , et les commentaires vraiment inexplquables...


----------



## fatalitas (31 Mai 2010)

J'attends avec impatience l'iPhone OS 4 qui devrait apporter beaucoup à l'iPad.

@+
iota[/QUOTE]

En quoi? 
Pouvez-vous m'expliquer en quoi l'OS 4 apportera à l'Ipad?


----------



## Frodon (31 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Une idée pour ouvrir un .rar contenant des images ? (j'ai déjà icab )



Tu peux utiliser iUnarchive:
http://www.appstorehq.com/iunarchive-ipad-217144/app

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------




			
				iota a dit:
			
		

> Le petit manque que j'ai ressenti pour le moment c'est l'impossibilité de faire une recherche au sein d'une page web dans Safari (c'est une fonction que j'utilise énormément dans un navigateur traditionnel).



Je te recommande donc vivement iCab Mobile, qui permet de faire cela et bien d'autres choses: http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/icab-mobile-web-browser/id308111628?mt=8


----------



## Nicosun (31 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> journal du Geek : tu les lis encore ?
> Trolls , recopiage d'articles sur engadget , et les commentaires vraiment inexplquables...



Ben avant d'avoir l'iPad j'ai lu tout ce qui été possible de lire.

J'ai déjà viré Gizmodo de mes favoris et le journal du Geek va suivre car c'est tout sauf objectif et leur dernier article sur l'iPad est un tissu de connerie


----------



## iota (31 Mai 2010)

Salut,



fatalitas a dit:


> En quoi?
> Pouvez-vous m'expliquer en quoi l'OS 4 apportera à l'Ipad?


Ne serait-ce que l'apport du multi-tâche, sur l'iPad ce sera vraiment bénéfique je pense.

Sinon, l'organisation par "dossiers d'applications", les améliorations apportées au client mail (gestion d'une boîte de réception unique) et d'autres petit raffinements du genre devraient largement améliorer l'expérience utilisateur sur l'iPad.



Frodon a dit:


> Je te recommande donc vivement iCab Mobile


OK, merci, je vais jeter un oeil. Mais bon, c'est quand même une fonctionnalité qui mériterait d'être incluse d'office dans Safari.



etienne000 a dit:


> Une idée pour ouvrir un .rar contenant des images ? (j'ai déjà icab )


Goodreader fait ça très bien avec les fichiers zip, mais je ne sais pas pour les fichiers .rar, je ferai un test ce soir.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

goodreader ne fonctionne pas avec le .rar , c"est dommage..


----------



## Nicosun (31 Mai 2010)

Juste une question pour ranger ses docs sur l'iPAd, File fait partie des bonnes apps ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (31 Mai 2010)

Mon banquier, et moi vous prions de vous arrêter, nous avions de concert décidés d'être rationnel et d'attendre, maintenant si cela continue, je vais m'arrêter au Louvre en rentrant et déséquilibrer le budget....


----------



## Frodon (31 Mai 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Juste une question pour ranger ses docs sur l'iPAd, File fait partie des bonnes apps ?



Perso j'aime bien GoodReader

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> goodreader ne fonctionne pas avec le .rar , c"est dommage..



Et iUnarchiver ca n'a pas marché?


----------



## Nicosun (31 Mai 2010)

Frodon, il y a des différences notables entre les 2 qui ferait pencher la balance ou c'est juste une histoire de gout ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2010)

2 millions d'iPad vendus en 60 jours


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Perso j'aime bien GoodReader
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------
> 
> ...



je ne veux pas payer 2 euros pour cela : j'ai deja paye 79centimes pour voir que cela ne fonctionnait pas


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Mai 2010)

Perso j'attends toujours que TNT veuille bien me livrer l'iPad parti le 26/05.


----------



## Litea (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Je vais donc raconter mon aventure iPad puis faire un retour après un week-end d'utilisation intensive.

*Une période de réflexion :*


Après l'annonce de l'iPad au EU, l'envie ne me manquait pas d'acquérir ce produit par le biais d'Ebay / Revendeurs Européense etc. Et cela en tant qu'Early Adopter d'habitude.
Cependant, malgré de nombreuses controverses, j'ai choisis l'attente car ce device faisait office de manques auxquels nous avions tous besoin d'avoir une réponse au quotidien.

J'ai donc patienter sur les retours d'utilisateurs outre atlantique.
L'engouement était au Rendez-vous mais la flamme qui était présente fin janvier 2010 lors de son annonce s'estompait. heureusement que les médias et autres FanSite Apple sont là pour nous rappeler qu'il existait car le report de la date de sortie de fin avril à fin mai a fait parlé de lui !

*Recherche des défauts et manques :*

Je suis aujourd'hui équipé d'un Macbook Air. Portable ultime pour quiconque souhaite légèreté et réactivité (SSD) lors de ces déplacements. 
Tiens mais le fameux iPad ferait-il un excellent remplaçant de ma machine ?

Et bien non.

Le MBA via son prix élevé, cible particulièrement les personne ayant choisit l'utilité professionnelle. L'iPad malgré sa 3G et son clavier / Support Case n'est plus le transportable ultime s'il faut prendre toute ces "ustensile" pour pouvoir bosser à l'extérieur. 9.7" est un écran légèrement trop petit pour pouvoir profiter d'un espace de travail suffisant (déjà que 13,3" c'st pas bien grand pour le boulot). Pas de gestion simpliste des documents à la manière de n'importe quel OS non mobile (sans passer par une app).

Maintenant, je me suis posé la question quant à l'utilisation personnelle que j'en aurais.

Effectivement, à la maison quel bonheur de regarder un film posé sur son canap assit comme on le souhaite. Parce que l'ergonomie fait parlé d'elle, je ne suis pas Hulk mais je suis relativement bien bâtit, l'iPad porté de la main gauche est lourd (par lourd dans le sens on nous allons lâcher prise), suffisamment lourd pour qu'a l'utilisation, notre poignet nous rappel qu'il prote le produit alors que nous surfions tranquillement sur le web. Pénible alors.

Quand au Web, pas de flash, je ne relèverais aucune polémique cependant si le fer de lance d'apple est l'autonomie, 10H c'est excellent, j'en conviens mais nous proposer ne serait-ce que d'activer ou non la technologie aussi controversé soit-elle, est absent et dommage.

*Prise de décision :*

Maintenant que j'ai ciblé ce que je recherchais, un produit transportable pour le Home, films / Audio / Canapé / Longévité de la batterie / Surf rapide / Jeux / Retouches pro (Keynote Pages).

Je me suis donc décidé d'acquérir mon ultime geekerie.

Je vais vous dire pourquoi et ne faite pas semblant, vous êtes tous en accord avec ce qui va suivre.

Quand nous est équipé d'un Fixe, un Smartphone, un Portable. L'utilité de l'iPad tombe à néant.
Ce produit ne répond à aucun besoin, bien au contraire il en crée un. Et l'acheter n'est que pur caprice. L'ipad est cher.

Quand on me pose la question : "Pourquoi tu as acheté ça ? Tu en avais pas besoin !"

Ma réponse : "Non, je n'en ai pas besoin" 

Mais je la veux ! Tel un enfant gâté !

Mon choix se destinait donc sur un usage wifi à 16go.

*La Commande :*

Je n'ai pas eu envie de sauter sur les pré-commandes, car mon choix n'était pas définitif.

J'ai alors attendu le jour J : Le Vendredi 28 mai 2010.

News sur MacGé annonçant la disponibilité de l'ipad sur Darty.fr.

Au boulot, 9:56 commande de l'iPad Wifi 16 Go sur le site, réception du mail de confirmation de commande sur le point de retrait de Darty Saint Sébastien à Nantes pour 12Heure.

Toujours en attente du mail de confirmation de la dispo en magasin avec le code pour aller le chercher. 12:30 heure de la pose déjeuner jusqu'à 13h45, pas de mail. 15:00 j'appel darty m'expliquant que lors de ma commande tous les ipad ont été vendu en même temps...
Le mec me propose un geste commercial, il n'en reste que deux "je vous réserve jusqu'à 19h le modèle 64go 3G + Wifi ou le modèle 64go Wifi ?"

"Euh, écoutez monsieur j'explose mon budget là ^^ je passe du modèle à 499 à celui à 699 xD"

Ni une ni deux je réserve le Wifi 64go, je passe le chercher après le taf c'était le dernier...

*Le retour :*

Après un week-end d'utilisation intensive, une batterie génial, un écran fabuleux, une ergonomie incroyable.

Pas de flash, bon je m'en passerais mais dommage.

Les jeux, que du bonheur, mention spéciale pour mirror's edge (grand fan et terminé 8 fois sur pc pour la musique et l'ambiance du jeu).

Les films sont de bonnes facture en particulier Là-Haut et Bienvenue à Zombieland.

L'espace de stockage :

Je ne suis plus un utilisateurs d'iphone depuis un bout de temps donc je n'avais rien de particulier à sync. En un week-end en le chargeant comme monsieur et madame tout le monde, j'ai utilisé 12go de stockage. Je suis donc heureux de ne pas avoir prit le 16Go
Qu'en est-il de votre satisfaction quant  à votre espace de stockage choisit ?

iBook est sympa et m'a redonné envie de lire et ce grâce à l'effet de nouveauté !
Pas de fatigue des yeux à déceler mais attention adepte des lan 12h devant un écran me fait pas peur. Qu'en est-il pour vous ?

*Conclusion :*

Je recommande vivement ce produit en attente du multitâches et c'est tout.

Que du bonheur depuis. Et mon MBA préserve sa batterie pour le boulot. Donc j'aime.


----------



## sebusmalus (31 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ce vrai retour, rationnel, explicite, claire, en contexte et tout, ça nous change !

Ca permet de se faire une idée plus précise sur la réelle "utilité" de l'iPad


----------



## choumou (31 Mai 2010)

Je me pose une question, pensez-vous qu'il est probable de voir l'iPad sur le Refurb dans quelque temps?


----------



## kaos (31 Mai 2010)

Des retours sur cet appareils jailbreaké ? je ne crois pas avoir lu de tels retours dans les messages précédents ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Pourquoi le jailbreaker ?
Cela ne sert à rien , sauf a ralentir la machine a cause de toutes ces cochenneries que cydia installe .


----------



## F118I4 (31 Mai 2010)

J' ai pas essayé, le jailbreak c' est mort pour moi (plus envie) sinon c' est tentant vu que le système n' évoluera pas avant l' automne.
A voir si les Apps sont adaptées à l' iPad...


----------



## kaos (31 Mai 2010)

n'importe quoi ! on peut jailbreaker sans forcement mettre la zone !
j'ai jailbreaké mon 3g juste pour rajouter la video et la gestion simplifiée de SBsetting 

Y'en a bien un qui a jailbreaké son Ipad ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------

moi j'aurais pas pu résister en tout cas


----------



## F118I4 (31 Mai 2010)

kaos a dit:


> n'importe quoi ! on peut jailbreaker sans forcement mettre la zone !
> j'ai jailbreaké mon 3g juste pour rajouter la video et la gestion simplifiée de SBsetting


Jamais dit le contraire  je dis juste que c' est usant de jailbreaker son iBidule à la longue...
Est-ce que le jeu en vaut la chandelle?



kaos a dit:


> Y'en a bien un qui a jailbreaké son Ipad ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------
> 
> moi j'aurais pas pu résister en tout cas



Pourquoi tu ne vas pas sur Frenchiphone :rateau:


----------



## kaos (31 Mai 2010)

mais parce que je me sens un peu chez moi sur Macgé tout simplement


----------



## bompi (31 Mai 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Je me pose une question, pensez-vous qu'il est probable de voir l'iPad sur le Refurb dans quelque temps?


Au pif, je dirais : faible. Très faible :rateau:

Pour revenir au post précédent : 499  c'est encore honnête. Mais comme, si je devais craquer (mais je ne craquerai pas ), je prendrais le ouifi 64 GB, 699  cela reste plutôt cher pour un tel appareil.
C'est pour ça que je ne veux pas l'essayer : je tiens à rester raisonnable [il faut que j'économise pour mes vieux jours...]


----------



## kaos (31 Mai 2010)

Tiens bon Bompi , on te soutient , enfin tout ceux qui sont né avant les années 80


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Moi , je pense que le wifi 32go est un bon compromis : assee de capacité pour stocker quelques trucs et un prix pas trop elevé.

Pourquoi avoir mis (aussi) dans le titre du sujet ?


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi avoir mis (aussi) dans le titre du sujet ?



Clin d'il à la news du jour.


----------



## guillaumeg (31 Mai 2010)

Haaaa je suis dans mon lit avec ma tablette! Je test en même temps les accents, c'est vachement mieux que sur l'iPhone (ok il n'y a pas d'accents dans ce que je dis mas c'est pas grave. Par contre, tjr cette douleur un peu dans le poignet gauche au bout d'un moment.
Je regrette pas cet achat, vraiment pratique pour aller sur le net partout dans la maison.
Par contre un peu difficile de perdre l'habitude d'utiliser l'iPhone. A voir sur du long terme.
 Depuis que je l'ai je nettoie souvent mon écran mais en faite je pense qu'il faut que j'arrête car les traces c'est uniquement lorsque l'écran est éteint, et peut être que les traces(graisse?) protègent l'écran!

Astuce encore pour les accents : si avec le doigts on fait une diagonale du e, on a l'accent associé :
Ê
È


----------



## Jellybass (31 Mai 2010)

Aucun doute,  il est infiniment plus facile de taper sur le clavier de l'iPad que sur celui de l'iPhone. Quel plaisir.


----------



## Macuserman (31 Mai 2010)

Perso, je vais m'en prendre un pour l'amphi. La prise de note est très agréable, rapide et précise. Parfait.
Couplée avec iWork.com, que demande le peuple ?


----------



## louis776 (31 Mai 2010)

Quand j'ai vu l'iPad à la TV ou sur Internet, je me suis dit que ça ne valait pas le coup...

Quand j'ai vu l'iPad à iCorsu (APR local), je n'ai pas pu résister !


----------



## Dead head (1 Juin 2010)

louis776 a dit:


> Quand j'ai vu l'iPad à la TV ou sur Internet, je me suis dit que ça ne valait pas le coup...
> 
> Quand j'ai vu l'iPad à iCorsu (APR local), je n'ai pas pu résister !



Nous sommes vraiment peu de choses


----------



## sebusmalus (1 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Perso, je vais m'en prendre un pour l'amphi. La prise de note est très agréable, rapide et précise. Parfait.
> Couplée avec iWork.com, que demande le peuple ?



Perso je trouve que c'est loin de valoir un clavier de MacBook ...
Qu'il ne faut même pas regarder pour taper

C'est marrant de taper un peu sur l'iPad, mais pendant plusieurs heures, sans moi !


----------



## DrFatalis (1 Juin 2010)

Je pensais acheter un ipad pour remplacer (seconder, en fait) mon mac book air en tant que "machine à keynote". Mais, heureusement, les tests de MacG, ce jour, m'en dissuadent (ainsi que d'autres éléments:

*Déjà, des points embêtants:*
- 16 Go est une contenance trop faible pour mes cours comprenant de nombreux extraits videos ou animations. Au dela, c'est trop cher.

- branché à un videoprojecteur, il n'y a pas de "double écran", l'ipad n'affichant que des contrôles de peu d'intérêt, se révélant alors être en dessous du niveau d'un ipodtouch avec l'appli remote d'apple, qui elle permet de contrôler la projection ET d'afficher la prochaine diapos, les notes....


*Beaucoup plus gênant:*
- il n'y a pas de télécommande pour keynote: on est "prisonnier de l'ipad", sans pouvoir se balader dans la classe/salle/amphi (rayer les mentions inutiles) lors de la projection.

*Carrément rédhibitoire:*
- le test d'iworks version ipad montre que *la compatibilité des documents iworks n'est pas parfaite entre mac et ipad:* si le document est un peu complexe, on doit intervenir dessus....
 C'est inexcusable, une faute majeure, un amateurisme lamentable et inexcusable.


L'ipad se révêle donc conçu pour des gens dont je ne fais pas partie. Si c'est juste pour le surf à la maison, mon mba suffira. J'aurais bien aimé y caser mes ouvrages scientifiques lourds et volumineux, mais la politique des zéditeurs m'en dissuade fortement.

Cette fois, je passe mon tour.


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juin 2010)

Ben ouais, faut attendre la REV B.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Tu dis ca tout simplement parce que tu ne peux pas t'acheter la rev.A .
Tu crois que la rev b apportera quoi ?
Une webcam ? Ca ne sert pratiquement à rien.
Et oublie les ports usb hein .


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juin 2010)

Je n'ai pas à me justifier. 

J'attends que (iWork par exemple) soit adapté à l'iPad.
J'ai jamais parlé de ports usb, cela ne m'interesse pas.
Webcam, finalement non, mais appareil photo oui.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

C'etait une blague mais vraie au vu de ta réaction .
Maintenant , tu files a la fnac ou dans un apr la tester et tu verras que ton avis sera différent .


----------



## DrFatalis (1 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Maintenant , tu files a la fnac ou dans un apr la tester et tu verras que ton avis sera différent .



Que ce soit à la FNAC où à Cupertino même: sans télécommande et avec des keynotes/ Pages qui ne sont PAS pleinement compatibles entre Mac et ipad, ce dernier est *pour moi* sans intérêt majeur.


----------



## Jellybass (1 Juin 2010)

Les défauts mentionnés par Dr Fatalis sont réels et pour la plupart assez rageants, mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à les qualifier de rédibitoires.

L'iPad est une machine jeune et non sans défauts mais après plusieurs jours d'utilisation, je persiste à la trouver vraiment enthousiasmante.

Une seule chose est sûre : la prochaine version sera mieux (mais ça c'est une constante en informatique, iMovie excepté).


----------



## iMacounet (1 Juin 2010)

Ah, merci de me soutenir. 

mon esprit geek n'est pas totalement satisfait, donc rev b


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Les défauts mentionnés par Dr Fatalis sont réels et pour la plupart assez rageants, mais je n'irais pas jusqu'à les qualifier de rédibitoires.
> 
> L'iPad est une machine jeune et non sans défauts mais après plusieurs jours d'utilisation, je persiste à la trouver vraiment enthousiasmante.
> 
> Une seule chose est sûre : la prochaine version sera mieux (mais ça c'est une constante en informatique, iMovie excepté).



C'est l'os qui est problematique , pas le materiel .
Maintenant , niveau materiel , le seul defaut que je lui trouve c'est la non integration d'un port SD ou d'un port Usb .
Pour l'os , l'os 4 sera peut être accompagné d'une maj pour iwork ipad .
Sinon , si on me proposerait un macbook air en echange d'un ipad , ce serait non : l'ipad est plus autonome et plus fluide a utiliser .
Concernant mes deceptions , la seul va vers la housse qui prend bien trop la poussière :hein:.


----------



## NoxDiurna (1 Juin 2010)

La raison pour laquelle j'ai arrêté d'utiliser un PC, c'est à cause de l'OS et non pas, alors vraiment pas à cause du matériel. 

La valeur ajoutée d'un appareil comme iPad se trouve dans la synergie entre le matériel et le logiciel. A l'occurence, le logiciel n'est pas à la hauteur du matériel. Dans ce cas, le mérite de l'appareil est naturellement moindre. Moi même, je suis très tenté par l'iPad et je vais quotidiennement sur le site d'AppleStore pour le mettre dans le panier puis quitter sans passer la commande. Mais j'ai décidé d'attendre soit la prochaine version, soit un pad Android.


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2010)

Ou, pourquoi pas, un outil basé sur WebOS ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

On verra ce que HP en fera .
Aussi , s'ils vont céder à la mode d'archos , c'est à dire au pas cher et au bas de gamme , ou alors , a la sauce Apple avec une vraie alternative (Ecran capacitif en verre , finition haut de gamme et qui sait , un port Usb / WebCam) .
Maintenant , il faut voir l'autonomie car un Palm Pré Plus ne tient même pas une journée : Je n'ose imaginer une tablette .


----------



## fpoil (1 Juin 2010)

En ces jours de computex, c'est la valse aux protos de tablettes sous win, android, meego ... sous atom, arm... en 8", 10"... écran capacitif Pixel Qi, ou gorilla glass hyper résistant... acer, asus et les chinois nombreux et variés... 2011 à ce qu'il paraît ... et des absents genre l'Adam de Norton Ink qui sur le papier (et en proto) il y a 6 mois seulement semblait être une tuerie... mais toujours pas sortie... à croire que les concurrents d'Apple se sont au travail une fois l'Ipad sortie... et le fameux Tegra2 qui joue toujours l'arlésienne (je ne sais plus si la joojoo en est équipée)


----------



## ederntal (1 Juin 2010)

Après plusieurs jours d'utilisation intense, je suis CONQUIS !

Un seul défaut, quand je branche mon iPad en VGA à ma tv 1080p, l'image est petite-centré au milieu, et impossible de zoomer (1px = 1px).
Du coup je vais sans doute m'acheter le cable composante pour avoir une image full-screen, mais 576p, soit un peu moins bien qu'en VGA... Dommage.

Et puis, ils ne sont pas donné ces câbles !!!

Sinon... JE SUIS RAVI !
Surfer sur le web ne m'a jamais semblé aussi agréable


----------



## F118I4 (2 Juin 2010)

Je sais d' avance que vous allez me dire que l' Appstore est la pour combler le vide mais sérieux cela met pas une vie d' adapter l' App Note vocale et autres au format iPad.
Je veux bien attendre un an mais la il faudra nous sortir les widgets sinon on sera vraiment déçu.
On verra bien avec l' OS 4 si les App apparaitront comme par magie enfin l' OS 4 commence déjà a ce faire attendre (automne  )
Je vois bien les widgets comme grosse nouveauté pour l' OS 5.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> En ces jours de computex, c'est la valse aux protos de tablettes sous win, android, meego ... sous atom, arm... en 8", 10"... écran capacitif Pixel Qi, ou gorilla glass hyper résistant... acer, asus et les chinois nombreux et variés... 2011 à ce qu'il paraît ... et des absents genre l'Adam de Norton Ink qui sur le papier (et en proto) il y a 6 mois seulement semblait être une tuerie... mais toujours pas sortie... à croire que les concurrents d'Apple se sont au travail une fois l'Ipad sortie... et le fameux Tegra2 qui joue toujours l'arlésienne (je ne sais plus si la joojoo en est équipée)



La joojoo , c'est intel atom + nvidia ion je crois .


----------



## fransik (2 Juin 2010)

bonjour! 



etienne000 a dit:


> []Une webcam ? Ca ne sert pratiquement à rien[].


Pour quelquun qui utilise celle dun iMac ou dun MacBook régulièrement, cest _certainement_ très différent. 
Un avis perso. en valant certainement un autre, je trouve au contraire que ce serait une très bonne chose, puisque je communique énormément par vidéo-conférence avec plusieurs amis de par le monde 




etienne000 a dit:


> C'est l'os qui est problematique , pas le materiel .[]


Perso. je trouve lOS déjà très bien, peu importe qu'il s'agisse d'un iPhone ou d'un iPad d'ailleurs. 
La question nest pas tant de savoir ce quil permet de faire exactement (Endless feature list), mais ce qu'il fait bien par rapport à ce dont lacheteur a besoin 

En tous cas, comme liPad naura droit quà un nombre limité de mises à jour, jattendrai de toutes façons quil sorte avec la v.4. (Pour offrir à mon père & éventuellement à moi aussi, peut-être, ou cette future tablette HP, quand j'en aurai le/ selon mon _besoin_, justement)




bompi a dit:


> Ou, pourquoi pas, un outil basé sur WebOS ?


Ce sera la belle surprise de HP, certainement, enfin, normalement  
Si ils sont suffisement réactifs, ils devraient être les premiers à proposer une vraie alternative à liPad. 

Se posera alors la question de la synchro. avec le Mac 
Donc, pour la fin de lannée éventuellement (Sans trop de modif. de leur Slate), je parierai plutôt pour 2011. 




melaure a dit:


> 28 ans d'Apple, 25 ans de Microsoft, jamais utilisé MSN[]


Adium sur Mac ou Fring sur liPhone quand il sagit dutiliser le _service_ MSN, mais sur PC, hmm, ICQ, il y a longtemps Pourquoi sembarasser avec le _logiciel_ MSN? Surtout sur Mac (sans vidéo) et aussi hyper-intrusif sur PC 

Alors ce serait rudement bien que davoir enfin un ou réseau pour tous ou un équivalent à Adium _avec voix et vidéo_. 
Pour lheure, il me semble que Skype a lavantage :king: 
Une surprise le 07.06.2010? 




fransik a dit:


> apparement l'option est bien présente!
> Un iPad 3G pourrait alors effectivement aussi servir de point d'accès à internet via USB _ou_ Bluetooth depuis mon MacBook
> http://www.9to5mac.com/tethering-iPad-46094309[]


Quelquun pourrait confirmer? 
Merci :love:

Et bonne journée!


----------



## Frodon (2 Juin 2010)

Je m'étonne à ne plus utiliser mon ordinateur classique pour toutes les activitées du quotidien, tel que surfer sur Internet, ou envoyer des emails.

Ceci me conforte dans l'idée de remplacer à terme mon Macbook actuel par un Mac Mini, pourquoi pas d'occasion, pour les activités que je ne pourrais pas combler via l'iPad, tel que le développement de logiciels.

Bref, l'iPad a pris exactement la place que je souhaitait dans mon environnement informatique, j'avais envisagé l'iPad pour remplacer mon ordinateur portable, dont j'utilise la portabilité qu'en vacances pour surfer sur le Net principalement, et de me contenter d'un ordinateur de bureau type Mac Mini en complément de l'iPad. Et plus je l'utilise, plus je suis conforté dans ce choix pour l'avenir, qui le semble bien plus approprié et raisonnable que d'avoir un Macbook dont l'usage en portabilité peut être entièrement comblé par l'iPad, et dont l'usage sédentaire sera parfaitement comblé par un Mac Mini même d'anciennes générations.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h42 ----------




saint_shaka a dit:


> Je sais d' avance que vous allez me dire que l' Appstore est la pour combler le vide mais sérieux cela met pas une vie d' adapter l' App Note vocale et autres au format iPad.
> Je veux bien attendre un an mais la il faudra nous sortir les widgets sinon on sera vraiment déçu.
> On verra bien avec l' OS 4 si les App apparaitront comme par magie enfin l' OS 4 commence déjà a ce faire attendre (automne  )
> Je vois bien les widgets comme grosse nouveauté pour l' OS 5.



Il existe déjà des applications pour remplacer les widgets de l'iPhone sur iPad, et qui plus est, elles sont bien souvent bien plus complètes que les widgets Apple d'origine.


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2010)

fransik a dit:


> Adium sur Mac ou Fring sur l&#8217;iPhone quand il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;utiliser le _service_ MSN, mais sur PC, hmm, ICQ, il y a longtemps&#8230; Pourquoi s&#8217;embarasser avec le _logiciel_ MSN? Surtout sur Mac (sans vidéo) et aussi hyper-intrusif sur PC&#8230;



Non mais en fait je ne veux même pas avec ce protocole sur mon Mac ! AIM et Skype me suffisent 

Sinon pour l'iPad, après avoir vu l'émission on refait le mac, trop bridé pour moi qui ai besoin de produire en mobilité (ne serait-ce que le boulot car j'aime prendre mon MBP en réunion par exemple). Et vu la non-compatibilité Office, c'est déjà éliminatoire (et mort de rire sur la compatibilité iWorks aussi). 

Faut aussi voir les choses en façe : un MB sur le refurb, c'est 750 euros pour une machine 10 fois plus capable ...

Mais il n'est pas dit que je ne changerais pas d'opinion à la v2 ou la v3. Mais je doute qu'Apple ouvre plus le produit néanmoins. Un produit de pur consommation ne m'intéresse pas, et j'ai déjà l'iPhone en fait. Je préfère attendre et voir aussi ce que sortira la concurrence (surtout HP avec WebOS).

Par contre j'attend l'iPhone 4G


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2010)

DrFatalis a dit:


> *Carrément rédhibitoire:*
> - le test d'iworks version ipad montre que *la compatibilité des documents iworks n'est pas parfaite entre mac et ipad:* si le document est un peu complexe, on doit intervenir dessus....
> C'est inexcusable, une faute majeure, un amateurisme lamentable et inexcusable.



J'ai vu ça aussi et c'est pas terrible. S'ils ne sont pas fichus d'assurer une parfaite compatibilité entre leurs propres applications, où va-t-on ?


----------



## Jellybass (2 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Je m'étonne à ne plus utiliser mon ordinateur classique pour toutes les activitées du quotidien, tel que surfer sur Internet, ou envoyer des emails.
> 
> Ceci me conforte dans l'idée de remplacer à terme mon Macbook actuel par un Mac Mini, pourquoi pas d'occasion, pour les activités que je ne pourrais pas combler via l'iPad, tel que le développement de logiciels.
> 
> Bref, l'iPad a pris exactement la place que je souhaitait dans mon environnement informatique, j'avais envisagé l'iPad pour remplacer mon ordinateur portable, dont j'utilise la portabilité qu'en vacances pour surfer sur le Net principalement, et de me contenter d'un ordinateur de bureau type Mac Mini en complément de l'iPad. Et plus je l'utilise, plus je suis conforté dans ce choix pour l'avenir, qui le semble bien plus approprié et raisonnable que d'avoir un Macbook dont l'usage en portabilité peut être entièrement comblé par l'iPad, et dont l'usage sédentaire sera parfaitement comblé par un Mac Mini même d'anciennes générations.



Très juste. Et le Mac Mini est assez économe pour être utilisé comme serveur, local ou distant, pour stocker des fichiers ou permettre l'utilisation d'applications comme Air Video sur iPad.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Faut aussi voir les choses en façe : un MB sur le refurb, c'est 750 euros pour une machine 10 fois plus capable ...
> 
> 
> Par contre j'attend l'iPhone 4G



Oui mais surfer sur internet , jouer et lire est 100 fois mieux sur l'ipad .
Et 10 heures d'autonomie dans n'importe quelle utilisation , c'est mieux qu'un MacBook .

Pour l'iphone , si jamais il a 512mo de ram et proco double coeur , je prends


----------



## clochelune (2 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Après une petite journée de tests, je suis globalement conquis.
> 
> Je vois cependant deux défauts pour le moment:
> 
> ...



l'absence de Flash ne me dérange pas non plus ;-)
j'ai téléchargé l'appli Alice pour iPad et aujourd'hui je reçois ma housse et mon dock clavier! rapide l'Apple Store!
avant de partir je télécharge Pages, sans doute le Robert et le Scrabble pour jouer ;-)
j'ai vu tous les iBooks en français, je ne télécharge que les extraits gratuits pour le moment, on verra ensuite (je suis trop attachée au livre papier qui peu à peu sera mené à disparaître)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------

*Carrément rédhibitoire:*
- le test d'iworks version ipad montre que *la compatibilité des documents iworks n'est pas parfaite entre mac et ipad:* si le document est un peu complexe, on doit intervenir dessus....
 C'est inexcusable, une faute majeure, un amateurisme lamentable et inexcusable.


L'ipad se révêle donc conçu pour des gens dont je ne fais pas partie. Si c'est juste pour le surf à la maison, mon mba suffira. J'aurais bien aimé y caser mes ouvrages scientifiques lourds et volumineux, mais la politique des zéditeurs m'en dissuade fortement.

Cette fois, je passe mon tour.[/QUOTE]


aye, là ça peut m'embêter car j'ai pris l'iPad pour travailler sur Pages...
je vais bientôt tester! je verrai en téléchargeant mon document Pages sur iPad si ça va! car les images je m'en fiche, c'est l'écrit qui m'intéresse...

sinon, Macounette, pour es photos, avec le connector SD c'est bon

et sur mon clavier dock je dois avoir un port USB
je vais vite voir ça et télécharger Pages et transférer mon travail sur iPad pour voir...

ah je ne suis intéressée que par Pages, pas Keynote etc
donc je pense que ça ira pour moi!
je vous tiendrai au courant

sur le dock clavier pas de prise USB pour brancher une clé...
et il faut brancher la prise connector de l'iPad il n'en n'ont pas donné
elle est très petite, je vais peut-être m'en offrir une avec un fil plus long car là, c'est un peu mesquin...

et pas de prise USB sur iPad...
commet faites-vous pour ramener vos documents Pages de iMac à iPad ?
par internet en envoyant une pièce jointe ?
pas cool cette absence d'USB 

c'est le vrai défaut que je lui vois!

je ne suis pas toujours dessus puisque je l'utiliserai en vacances...
donc je n'ai pas encore tout vérifié...

enfin cette absence d'USB, je n'y avais pas pensé...

dommage là!

d'accord on peut utiliser un connector photo qui lit les cartes SD
mais pour nos sauvegardes! peut-être je peux les récupérer via ma Time Capsule ?

on  va voir!

en même temps je me souviens de l'iMac vedu sans lecteur de disquette...
je pensais ça impensable de travailler sans disquette et j'ai acheté un lecteur de disquettes
et on n'en avait plus eu besoin! ça va sans doute être pareil pour l'USB


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> l'absence de Flash ne me dérange pas non plus ;-)



Sur l'absence de Flash, le grand chef s'est exprimé et il va falloir vous faire une raison :



> *Flash et la lettre ouverte *
> Mossberg a abordé la question de la lettre ouverte sur Flash et du choix de Jobs de priver les utilisateurs de Flash de manière aussi abrupte. Jobs a répondu qu'Apple, du fait de ses ressources moindres que celles d'autres entreprises, devait choisir les technologies qui avaient un avenir "Nous essayons de sélectionner celles qui sont dans leur printemps. Et si vous choisissez bien, vous avez des chances de bien réussir". Jobs a dressé un parallèle avec d'autres abandons qu'elle a fait par le passé et qui lui avaient été reprochés : la disquette, le port série sur l'iMac au profit de l'USB, le lecteur optique intégré avec le MacBook Air. *Pour lui, Flash "a fait son temps et HTML5 est en train d'émerger. La vidéo est de meilleure qualité, ça marche mieux et vous n'avez pas besoin d'un plug-in. Et bien que 75% des vidéos sur le web soient en Flash, beaucoup sont aussi disponibles en HTML5"*.
> 
> Jobs d'estimer également les utilisateurs ne se rendent pas compte de cette absence de contenus "sauf quand il y a un vide à la place" a rétorqué Mossberg "Ces vides sont en train d'être remplis et ce sont principalement des pubs" lui a retourné Jobs.
> ...


----------



## clochelune (2 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Sur l'absence de Flash, le grand chef s'est exprimé et il va falloir vous faire une raison :



pour moi il n'est absolument pas handicapé par l'absence de Flash! je m'en fiche de Flash! je reprenais ce que disais Frodon (que ça ne gênait pas non plus!)

il a you tube, c'est déjà bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> pour moi il n'est absolument pas handicapé par l'absence de Flash! je m'en fiche de Flash! je reprenais ce que disais Frodon (que ça ne gênait pas non plus!)
> 
> il a you tube, c'est déjà bien



J'avais compris. Je ne faisais qu'apporter un complément d'information sur le sujet.


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> il a you tube, c'est déjà bien



Programme extrêmement plus utile, c'est sur ! Du moins si on a que du temps à perdre à regarder des conneries. Alors que Flash peut servir sur des sites administratifs, de commerce ou professionnels ...


----------



## ederntal (2 Juin 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> et pas de prise USB sur iPad...
> commet faites-vous pour ramener vos documents Pages de iMac à iPad ?
> par internet en envoyant une pièce jointe ?
> pas cool cette absence d'USB
> ...



C'est internet qui remplace l'USB...
Tu peux sauvegarder ton document Page (ou autre) sur un iDisk, sur iWork.com, sur n'importe quel serveur ftp.

Tu peux aussi transférer des fichiers (dans les 2 sens) en USB, sur un ordinateur via iTunes.

Par contre tu ne peux pas récupérer de documents directement depuis un périphérique usb ! Des logiciels le permettent en jailbreakant la machine, mais rien sur le store officiel !
Cela serait bien qu'apple autorise les applications de gestions de fichiers (comme GoodReader, AirSharing, Files HD...) d'utiliser le port USB de l'iPad...


----------



## clochelune (2 Juin 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> C'est internet qui remplace l'USB...
> Tu peux sauvegarder ton document Page (ou autre) sur un iDisk, sur iWork.com, sur n'importe quel serveur ftp.
> 
> Tu peux aussi transférer des fichiers (dans les 2 sens) en USB, sur un ordinateur via iTunes.
> ...



 j'ai tout simplement téléchargé mon document via Mail, le plus simple
sinon je passerai pas iTunes car les serveurs ftp et moi, on n'est pas copains! je ne sais m'en servir et refuse d'apprendre pour le moment!

iPages en effet ne prend pas en charge toutes les polices mais les remplace par d'autres et ça me va car j'écris surtout...
je ne fais pas des mises en page hyper sophistiquées 

j'ai trouvé ceci :

Il faut bien sûr y connecter et synchroniser l'iPad, attendre que les deux appareils fassent leur travail de reconnaissance et, ensuite, se diriger vers l'onglet Applications de l'iPad sur iTunes, scroller vers le bas pour découvrir un onglet Pages, cliquer dessus pour voir apparaître le listing des fichiers Pages en stock dans l'iPad. Un clic sur "Enregistrer sous" et voilà un retour aux habitudes normalisées de l'ordinateur qui autorise à enregistrer son fichier où l'on veut sur son disque dur. Bien vu tout de même, Pages offre la possibilité d'exporter son fichier aux formats Word .doc et PDF en plus du .pages appartenant au logiciel. C'est au même endroit que l'on peut également importer un fichier texte, image ou PDF, du disque dur vers l'iPad avec la fonction "Ajouter". Précisons, enfin, que pour contourner cette laborieuse procédure il est également possible de partager son document via iWork.com quand on a un compte iWork ou, plus simple encore, de se l'envoyer tout bêtement par mail. Le choix du format d'exportation avant envoi est même proposé, alors pourquoi se priver !

http://www.hitphone.fr/pages-art-671-2.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Programme extrêmement plus utile, c'est sur ! Du moins si on a que du temps à perdre à regarder des conneries. Alors que Flash peut servir sur des sites administratifs, de commerce ou professionnels ...



je ne crée pas de sites! donc je m'en fiche!
you tube tu as aussi barbara, brel, brassens, de la musique classique etc
franchement, moi j'aime de temps à autre me détendre avec you tube

pour bosser j'utilise Pages

le ftp et tout ça, je m'en fous!!
comme l'administratif et le commerce! je m'en passe! on est bien assez embêté dans le quotidien pour s'enquiquiner avec ça sur internet!
sauf  les mordus!

donc chacun voit midi à sa porte


l'iPad n'a pas de prise USB
mais on peut transférer ses documents Pages via iTunes ou tout simplement via Mail
avant on ralait quand Apple avait supprimé le lecteur de disquette! qui a eu raison, Apple, les raleurs ?

oui, je sais, Apple est mesquin et nous oblige  à acheter plein d'accessoires, c'est vrai mais c'est sa politique! donc... on suit ou pas!

bonne journée
moi je suis bien contente d'avoir eu mon iPad!


----------



## Jellybass (2 Juin 2010)

N'empêche, un p'tit lecteur de disquettes sur l'iPad, on dirait pas non. 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai bien ri en voyant un journaliste de la BBC dénigrer l'iPad dans une émission du matin : "... et il ne lit _même pas_ les DVDs !"


----------



## orangemeca (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de voir cette machine, et  dois bien avouer ne pas avoir lu la fiche technique, donc j'ai une  petite question à poser aux possesseurs 
Est-il possible de connecter  l'ipad à un appareil photo afin de s'en servir pour déclencher et  visualiser, car j'ai un APN Canon d'ancienne génération 1DS MKII petit écran  donc, et je fais principalement des photos en intérieur d'objets  statiques, et à ce jour j'utilise le portable du boulot pour cet usage  avec EOS utility, donc est-ce possible? ou faut-il attendre une  extension pour ce type d'usage, ou alors n'est-ce pas du tout prévu ?
D'avance  merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Salut , avec le camera connexion kit , il est seulement possible d'exporter tes photos sur l'ipad pour ensuite les regarder .


----------



## iMacounet (2 Juin 2010)

Je suis en train de me laisser séduire par l'iPad. Mais j'ai pas le budget, donc pas pour l'instant.


----------



## orangemeca (2 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salit , avec le camera connexion kit , il est seulement possible d'exporter tes photos sur l'ipd pour ensuite les regarder .


Ah ok merci, c'est à peu près la seule chose qui m'intéressait, dommage Eliane


----------



## MacSedik (2 Juin 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, j'ai bien ri en voyant un journaliste de la BBC dénigrer l'iPad dans une émission du matin : "... et il ne lit _même pas_ les DVDs !"



Tu rigoleras encore plus en regardant TéléMatin sur France 2....  

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1QyyTOe-0f0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1QyyTOe-0f0&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (3 Juin 2010)

L'iPhone a integré Windows 7 

Mélol quand même. :rateau: C'est vraiement des nioubes, tant qu'ils y sont ils ont qu'a dire que l'iPad fontionne avec Android.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2010)

C'est techniquement possible.


----------



## choumou (3 Juin 2010)

Celle-la est pas mal aussi...

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y97eKffjOB8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y97eKffjOB8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nicosun (3 Juin 2010)

Ces erreurs dans les vidéos renforcent bien la vison de Job dans l'article "PC camion", 95 % des gens sont dépassés pas le matériel en général aujourd'hui et en plus cela ne les intéresse pas forcement ils ont surement d'autres centre d'intérêt. Il ne faut pas s'étonner si l'iPad continue a se vendre comme des petits pains.


----------



## choumou (3 Juin 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Ces erreurs dans les vidéos renforcent bien la vison de Job dans l'article "PC camion", 95 % des gens sont dépassés pas le matériel en général aujourd'hui et en plus cela ne les intéresse pas forcement ils ont surement d'autres centre d'intérêt. Il ne faut pas s'étonner si l'iPad continue a se vendre comme des petits pains.



Tout à fait d'accord, je pense qu'il en faut pour tout le monde, des produits simple pour le commun des mortels qui veut juste être un utilisateur et pas un informaticien, des produits où l'on peut bidouiller comme on veut, etc...
De ce fait je ne comprend pas les personnes qui crachent sur les autres produits parce qu'ils ne leur conviens pas que ce soit d'un côté ou de l'autre.
Ce qu'il faut se dire (enfin je peut me tromper) c'est que sans le grand public, ça m'étonnerai fortement que l'innovation technique soit aussi importante que l'on voit aujourd'hui.


----------



## boodou (3 Juin 2010)

J'ai un problème à cause de mon iPad  quand j'utilise l'iPhone je le trouve tout petit et étriqué !


----------



## melaure (3 Juin 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord, je pense qu'il en faut pour tout le monde, des produits simple pour le commun des mortels qui veut juste être un utilisateur et pas un informaticien, des produits où l'on peut bidouiller comme on veut, etc...
> De ce fait je ne comprend pas les personnes qui crachent sur les autres produits parce qu'ils ne leur conviens pas que ce soit d'un côté ou de l'autre.
> Ce qu'il faut se dire (enfin je peut me tromper) c'est que sans le grand public, ça m'étonnerai fortement que l'innovation technique soit aussi importante que l'on voit aujourd'hui.



On leur crée quand même beaucoup plus de besoin que ce qu'ils veulent réellement ... mais c'est pas faux. Du moment que chaque catégorie d'utilisateur a le produit qu'il veut. Il ne faut pas que tout devienne comme l'iPad non plus.


----------



## teo (3 Juin 2010)

bluffé par une rapide manipulation à la Fnac de Nantes. Rapide, vif et superbe !

Promis, j'achète l'iPad, par contre ce sera la v2


----------



## momo-fr (3 Juin 2010)

Moi aussi la V2 à moins que    :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2010)

teo a dit:


> bluffé par une rapide manipulation à la Fnac de Nantes. Rapide, vif et superbe !
> 
> Promis, j'achète l'iPad, par contre ce sera la v2



Pourquoi attendre la V2 ?
Quand elle sortira tu revendras ta V1.
Et crois moi, tu la vendras très facilement.

Pour ma part j'ai déjà revendu mon iphone 3GS alors que le 4 est pas sorti...  (enfin je le garde jusqu'à la sortie du nouveau)


----------



## Nicosun (3 Juin 2010)

melaure a dit:


> On leur crée quand même beaucoup plus de besoin que ce qu'ils veulent réellement ... mais c'est pas faux. Du moment que chaque catégorie d'utilisateur a le produit qu'il veut. Il ne faut pas que tout devienne comme l'iPad non plus.



Je crois qu'au contraire l'on ne crée pas de besoins mais on leur enlève du stress avec ce genre d'objet. comme je l'ai dis dans une news (mais ici cela semble plus calme pour parler), je crois que les machines puissantes vont se spécialiser de plus en plus, par contre pour le grand public, des commerciaux ou ce type de postes qui ne demandent pas forcement un gros imac ou un macbook pro c'est une sorte d'iPad évolué qui fera l'affaire.
D'ailleurs si en option l'ipad a un clavier physique, la possibilité de mettre la souris bluetooth et un dock cela ne fait qu'appuyer ce fait. On se dirige vers ça et Apple est le premier. Et Franchement je crois sincèrement que cette "révolution" de l'informatique se fera sur 2 ans, globalement vers fin 2012 .

Forcement ce n'est que mon avis et je peux me tromper, mais cela fait des années que je dis que la firme qui nous sort un appareil simple avec des grosses icônes va transformer le marché de manière incroyable. A cette époque j'avais pensé Linux mais il s'avère que c'est Apple. 

C'était ma minute Nostradamus


----------



## Frodon (3 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un problème à cause de mon iPad  quand j'utilise l'iPhone je le trouve tout petit et étriqué !



Ah tiens, toi aussi


----------



## boodou (3 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Ah tiens, toi aussi



Oui, vraiment à cause de la similarité de l'OS !
Passer du MBP à l'iPhone pas de soucis, mais de l'iPad à l'iPhone, bah le cerveau réagit et exprime une sorte de mécontentement trouble ...


----------



## teo (4 Juin 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> Pourquoi attendre la V2 ?
> Quand elle sortira tu revendras ta V1.
> Et crois moi, tu la vendras très facilement.
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai déjà revendu mon iphone 3GS alors que le 4 est pas sorti...  (enfin je le garde jusqu'à la sortie du nouveau)



Si j'avais assez d'argent, j'en prendrais un pour chaque pièce comme cadre photos et pour tout mes amis 
Mais la dure réalité est là et l'achat du 27" Core i7 m'a fait redescendre à la dure réalité: mon prochain achat Apple est donc reporté à l'année prochaine, cher Jarhom {à moins que tu veuilles me faire un joli cadeau avant Noël  }


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juin 2010)

Je n'aurais pas tenu bien longtemps&#8230; 

En réglement d'un taf (pour une amie) je vais recevoir un iPad (Wifi+3G 32 Go) et un package d'accessoires (Dock/clavier, étui Apple, kit photo) + carte SFR (pour tester)&#8230; hein ? Bien vi j'ai craqué&#8230; :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  

Pas cool : envoi pour le 8 juillet au mieux.


----------



## clochelune (4 Juin 2010)

melaure a dit:


> On leur crée quand même beaucoup plus de besoin que ce qu'ils veulent réellement ... mais c'est pas faux. Du moment que chaque catégorie d'utilisateur a le produit qu'il veut. Il ne faut pas que tout devienne comme l'iPad non plus.



oui, Apple sait créer le besoin (voir comment iPod s'est vite rendu indispensable pour beaucoup! puis l'iPhone)
et je suis une simple utilisatrice (nulle en ce qui concerne les sites internet, la mise en ligne... pas ma tasse de thé!)

l'iPad, je reviens sur ce que je disais de Pages
l'appli est très perfectible
on ne peut ranger ses documents dans des dossiers comme sur iMac
aussi, je ne sais où trouver insertion saut de pages
bref, faire un document est un peu difficile alors que créer une page titre (je mettre TItle mais après j'appuie sur retour pour aller jusqu'à la page suivante)
bref, j'aimerais des dossiers ou ranger mes documents proprement, qu'ils soient plus simples à créer... bon, ça viendra bien!
dans iTunes je vois l'application mais je ne sais comment mettre les documents nouveaux que j'ai créé sur le bureau de l'iMac...
bref, un peu cher pour ce que c'est encore!

autant sur iMac elle est géniale cette application, autant sur iPad elle n'a pas encore tout son potentiel, loin de là! et c'est parce qu'il intégré Pages que l'iPad m'intéressait (iPhone ne l'ayant pas!)
pour écrire, pas pour jouer uniquement!
à améliorer dans les versions futures donc!


comme Mail où j'aime dans mon iMac créer des dossiers pour savoir qui m'écrit, pour classer tout mon courrier, sur iPad ils ne l'ont pas intégré... j'espère que ça viendra!

enfin sinon, ça reste un beau iJoujou ;-) qui me sera très utile en vacances... et dans le salon, c'est bien pratique pour surfer quand on a fini de travailler!

bonne journée

oui, on enlève du stress ;-) une fois qu'on sait bien se servir de l'iPad (c'est pas bien compliqué ;-) c'est ce qui me plait chez Apple... outre son OS que j'aime beaucoup...


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Juin 2010)

Honnêtement je ne vois toujours pas l'utilité de la webcam sur l'iPad. Encore sur la version 3G, ça pourrait passer, car l'iPad 3G a un coté nomade que la version wifi n'a pas.

L'utilisation de clients MSN & co se fait souvent en fond de tache, pendant qu'on fait autre chose sur un ordinateur conventionnel. Avec l'absence de multitâche sur iPad et la difficulté de sa mise en oeuvre (si on prend pour exemple les beta de la 4.0 pour 3Gs), l'utilisation de la webcam se fera uniquement à domicile (pour la version wifi) sans autre application ouverte, ou avec une application plutôt légère en parallèle et dont les nombreuses notifications ne viendrait pas perturber le bon fonctionnement (exit pages & co).

Pour la messagerie instantanée l'iPad Wifi est, comme à l'image de l'iPod touch, pas du tout adapté pour, du moins tant que l'OS de l'iPad restera dans son mode de fonctionnement actuel.

Pour la version 3G, c'est un peu différent, même si les problèmes d'OS restent les mêmes.

De mon coté, l'iPad est une sacré opportunité pour la lecture de scans de mangas dont je raffole et dont la lecture sur un ordinateur est tout sauf agréable. Passé ce but premier purement orienté vers le loisir, des applications comme iWork, Documents to go, GoodReader et Sketchbook pro permettent des travaux plus ou moins avancés.

Du point de vue d'iWork, rien ne dit qu'il ne sera pas mis à jour pour apporter les fonctionnalités manquantes.

En attendant, wait & see un iPad pour mes 20 piges dans deux semaines .


----------



## woulf (4 Juin 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> l'iPad, je reviens sur ce que je disais de Pages
> l'appli est très perfectible
> on ne peut ranger ses documents dans des dossiers comme sur iMac
> aussi, je ne sais où trouver insertion saut de pages
> ...



Numbers est aussi perfectible, par exemple je cherche encore comment élargir manuellement une colonne...

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que documents to go a été mis à jour hier et supporte enfin la résolution ipad, et les claviers ipad.
En prime, la synchronisation est très fonctionnelle - contrairement à pages et numbers, qui, sauf peut-être avec iwork, que je n'utilise pas (trop vieille version d'iwork, je pense que je n'y ai pas accès).


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Juin 2010)

L'iPad a un effet très négatif sur ma capacité à rédiger le moindre message sur l'iPhone. 
Difficile le changement de taille de clavier. Il y a a peine une semaine c'était l'inverse.

Par contre niveau lecture la transition papier-numérique n'est pas aussi facile que je l'aurais imaginé / souhaité.


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (4 Juin 2010)

J'ai voté non.

Car pour le moment je n'en ai pas l'utilité.

Et puis je viens d'acheter un MBP sur le refurb... Donc dans tous les cas j'aurai pas le budget !


----------



## Macuserman (5 Juin 2010)

Bon, bah la mienne est commandée. Dommage que le 16Go 3G/WiFi soit en rupture !
Lundi normalement j'écrirais sur MacGé avec mon engin !


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Lundi normalement j'écrirais sur MacGé avec mon engin !



Prétentieux.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Juin 2010)

Pas mon profil d'utilisation. Quand j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur, j'ai besoin de X Code, Mamp, Expresso, VMware.... et j'en passe. 

l'iPad n'est pas pour moi.


----------



## Frodon (5 Juin 2010)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Pas mon profil d'utilisation. Quand j'ai besoin d'un ordinateur, j'ai besoin de X Code, Mamp, Expresso, VMware.... et j'en passe.
> 
> l'iPad n'est pas pour moi.



Qui a dit que l'iPad pouvait entierement remplacer une ordinateur???

Perso mon iPad va remplacer mon MacBook, mais je vais garder un Mac Mini en complément, évidement, l'iPad servira pour avoir de quoi surfer lorsque je suis en vacances, ce qui était l'unique utilité de la portabilité du Macbook me concernant.

L'iPad est donc a utiliser en complément d'un ordinateur, et non en remplacement. Évidement!!!


----------



## Macuserman (5 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Prétentieux.



Un peu bas de ceinture !  
Bravo pour les 30.000. Beau score ! Et du bon boulot ! 

Frodon: ton iPad a donc remplacé plus ou moins ton MacBook !? C'est incroyable !


----------



## Frodon (5 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:
			
		

> Un peu bas de ceinture !
> Bravo pour les 30.000. Beau score ! Et du bon boulot !
> 
> Frodon: ton iPad a donc remplacé plus ou moins ton MacBook !? C'est incroyable !



Non, il a remplace l'usage en mobilité du Macbook uniquement. Usage qui se limitait à du surf sur Internet.

Pour tous les usages avancés, notamment pour la programmation, j'ai le Mac Mini, qui lui remplace donc l'usage sédentaire du Macbook.

En effet, je n'utilisais mon Macbook en mobilité que lorsque je partais en vacances, et dans ce cas, je ne l'utilisais que pour accéder de temps en temps à Internet (il faut dire qu'il y a tellement d'autres chose que l'informatique a faire en vacances...).
Le reste du temps, mon Macbook restait chez moi tel un ordinateur de bureau, situation dans laquelle j'ai des usages bien plus poussés.

Au vu de ce constat, garder un Macbook alors que je l'utilise vraiment que chez moi et qu'en mobilité je ne l'utilise que comme "netbook", ca n'a aucun intérêt puisque j'ai un iPad qui est parfait comme netbook en mobilité. De ce fait l'iPad, bien plus léger et bien plus pratique, répond bien mieux à ces besoins que j'ai en mobilité.

Pour mes autres besoins, en sédentarité eux, un Mac mini est non seulement moins cher mais aussi mieux équipé et au moins aussi puissant. Il est donc une bien meilleure réponses à ces besoins là.

Bref, le couple Mac Mini/iPad est une bien meilleure réponse à mes besoins qu'un Macbook seul.

A noter que j'avais songé acheter un netbook avant que l'iPad sorte, cependant je n'ai jamais été convaincu par les form factors de ces machines et dont les OS proposés avec me semblent inadaptés (pas adaptés du tout d'ailleurs).


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

D'accord. Mais le fait que tu ne puisses pas télécharger de documents à la volée ou choper deux trois musiques ne t'embête pas du tout ?

Tu n'as quasiment donc rien perdu au change, au contraire même !
Tu es donc ravi de cet achat !?
Rappelle moi le modèle qui tu as choisi s'il te plaît, je ne m'en souviens plus !


----------



## Frodon (6 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:
			
		

> D'accord. Mais le fait que tu ne puisses pas télécharger de documents à la volée ou choper deux trois musiques ne t'embête pas du tout ?
> 
> Tu n'as quasiment donc rien perdu au change, au contraire même !
> Tu es donc ravi de cet achat !?
> Rappelle moi le modèle qui tu as choisi s'il te plaît, je ne m'en souviens plus !



Mais je peux télécharger des documents, via iCabMobile, Dropbox, File X et bien d'autres. Idem choper des musiques, du moment qu'elles sont au format mp3, aac ou un autre format supporté par au moins une des applications installées, je peux, avec ces mêmes logiciels.

Evidement, si tu veux récupérer des fichiers de sources peer to peer, ça, ça n'est pas possible sans jailbreak. Mais tant que les fichiers que tu veux télécharger sont accessibles sur le Web ou en FTP, aucun soucis.

Le modèle que j'ai acquis est le modèle 3G 64Go. Le choix de la 3G viens du fait que je vais parfois en vacances à la campagne où aucun accès Internet via ADSL ou autres solution haut débit terrestre n'est disponible, par contre on capte la 3G, or comme tu l'as deviné, en vacances je n'ai besoin d'un ordinateur que pour aller sur le net. Avant je passais par Macbook + téléphone mobile 3G, maintenant, je passerai par l'iPad 3G directement.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Qui a dit que l'iPad pouvait entierement remplacer une ordinateur???
> 
> Perso mon iPad va remplacer mon MacBook, mais je vais garder un Mac Mini en complément, évidement, l'iPad servira pour avoir de quoi surfer lorsque je suis en vacances, ce qui était l'unique utilité de la portabilité du Macbook me concernant.
> 
> L'iPad est donc a utiliser en complément d'un ordinateur, et non en remplacement. Évidement!!!



Moi, je fait mes études... je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir internet partout, mais par contre, mes outils de dev et de prise de note, ça j'en ai besoin lors de mes déplacement. L'inverse quoi ! :rateau:


----------



## Bjeko (6 Juin 2010)

Clair, l'iPad n'est donc pas fait pour toi.

Par contre dans le cas d'un Frodon, comme de bien d'autres, qui ont besoin d'un poste de production pas forcément mobile, et d'un poste mobile pas forcément productif, un couple iPad + mini ou iPad + iMac peut faire l'affaire, voire être plus efficient dans chaque domaine et être plus intéressant financièrement qu'un seul MB ou MBP qui servirait à tout.

Je suis un peu dans le cas de Frodon, mais malheureusement j'ai quand même parfois besoin d'un outil de production en déplacement, de plus l'iPad aurait été parfait pour présenter mes travaux à mes clients (je suis graphiste/webdesigner), malheureusement  (encore) la plupart de mes sites comportent du Flash, et j'aurais l'air bien couillon lors de mes présentations pleines de carrés bleus ^^

Du coup, à contre-coeur, je vais au moins dans un premier temps me passer d'iPad, et ça me désole, parceque hors aspect pro, j'aurais bien aimé posséder ce genre d'appareil comme ordi d'appoint qui traine dans la maison, accessible à toute la famille pour l'internet, la petite bureautique, films, jeux etc.

Dans cette optique, non-pro donc, je peux me permettre d'attendre, d'autant que la V2 sera surement bien plus intéressante au niveau prix, surtout quand la concurrence (Google/android et HP/Web OS en particulier) offriront des alternatives valables.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

Oui ! Effectivement&#8230;
Mais le fait d'utiliser Cloud Browser n'aurait-il pas pu palier, du moins en partie, à ce manque ?


----------



## ederntal (6 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui ! Effectivement
> Mais le fait d'utiliser Cloud Browser n'aurait-il pas pu palier, du moins en partie, à ce manque ?



Pour présenter professionnellement un site en flash, il faut avoir un vrai player flash réactif et stable.
Ce n'est pas un service de VPN, même réactif, qui pourra pallier à cela.

D'autant plus que l'intérêt (et le seul intérêt même) d'un site en flash est d'être interactif et animé... L'interface réagit donc en fonction du mouvement de la souris et cela n'est pas possible à retranscrire avec un appareil tactile !

La solution est d'utiliser un maximum d'html et de javascript à partir de maintenant pour les futurs sites qu'il concevra ;-)


----------



## momo-fr (6 Juin 2010)

je n'ai pas encore reçu mon iPad mais en tant que webdesigner, il me servira à présenter mes boulot, maquettes, etc.

Sachant que j'utilise très peu flash, voire plus du tout


----------



## Melomeli95 (6 Juin 2010)

Aaah l'envie de l'acheter se fait de plus en plus sentir. Moi aussi je veux jouer avec mon ipad!! Mais bon Monsieur le banquier va pas être aussi joueur.  Un jour j'espère...


----------



## Danoc (6 Juin 2010)

L'application qui étend le bureau sur l'écran de l'ipad est un énorme plus pour moi, qui fait nettement pencher la balance en faveur de l'ipad. 

Après l'avoir testé, deux impressions basiques. La positive, l'écran est de très grande qualité; la négative, l'objet est lourd. Mais surtout, la navigation est trop simpliste pour l'instant, qu'il s'agisse du web ou jongler entre les logiciels. Ipad v2 & iphone OS4, peut-être alors...


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

L'apport d'iPhone OS 4.0 est évident. Je me passe plus des logiciels mis en mémoires sur iPhone, c'est tellement plus simple ! Surtout que si vous lancez iPhon.fr, Mac4Ever, MacGé, Le Point, Le Figaro, Le Monde, et pleins d'autres apps, la mémoire n'en pâtit même pas !

Imaginez avec iPad ! Génial !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Ce sont que des reccourcis web sur l'iphone.
Et sur iPad , c'est Payant (Compter 80 cents par jour).


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

Pardon ? Oui, pour les journaux, mais si on les met de côté, je les ai cités juste pour dire que voilà, des applications en tâche de fond, ça gère la fougère !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> L'apport d'iPhone OS 4.0 est évident. Je me passe plus des logiciels mis en mémoires sur iPhone, c'est tellement plus simple ! Surtout que si vous lancez iPhon.fr, Mac4Ever, MacGé, Le Point, Le Figaro, Le Monde, et pleins d'autres apps, la mémoire n'en pâtit même pas !
> 
> Imaginez avec iPad ! Génial !


Pour des pages web oui. Quid de vrai applications 
Genre tu joues à Nova, tu reçois un mail, tu met en pause, tu vas sur Mail, tu vas sur Safari chercher un # de tel, tu envoies ton mail et tu reviens sur Nova. 

Pas sur que la fougère soit la même 

(et a moins d'avoir des achats in-app a effectuer, autant prendre un lecteur RSS . Ce n'est pas ce qu'apportent ces quelques apps dédiées qui font leur intérêt&#8230; juste le in-app&#8230


----------



## Hellix06 (6 Juin 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Pour des pages web oui. Quid de vrai applications
> Genre tu joues à Nova, tu reçois un mail, tu met en pause, tu vas sur Mail, tu vas sur Safari chercher un # de tel, tu envoies ton mail et tu reviens sur Nova.
> 
> Pas sur que la fougère soit la même
> ...



En parlant de flus RSS, j'ai vu The Early Edition qui est franchement pas mal. Après on aime ou on aime pas.


----------



## Nathalex (6 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> En parlant de flus RSS, j'ai vu The Early Edition qui est franchement pas mal. Après on aime ou on aime pas.



+1
J'ai totalement adhéré à l'idée !!! Adieu NetNewsWire !!


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juin 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Genre tu joues à Nova, tu reçois un mail, tu met en pause, tu vas sur Mail, tu vas sur Safari chercher un # de tel, tu envoies ton mail et tu reviens sur Nova.
> 
> Pas sur que la fougère soit la même



Ça peut le faire, mais il faut à ce moment que l'application gère le multitâche Donc là, effectivement la fougère est plus grosse !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Libé offre ses journaux jusqu'au 2 Juillet , c'est bien mais le problème est que ce sont que de simples Pdf , comme pour le monde et c'est assez lent dans le défilement des pages.
Dommage , j'ai l'impression que la presse croit que l'iPad va leur faire vendre des journaux sans aucun effort , alors que personnellement , si je prends un abonnement à un journal sur l'iPad , la seule condition sera que le dit journal soit interactif (Vidéos des interviews , defilement un peu plus pensé que sur un simple Pdf etc).

Sinon , une bonne application que je conseille , c'est beejive qui est vraiment top sur iPad (J'ai profité de la promo pour le lancement de l'app).
Il y a aussi Pocket Pond , qui ne sert à rien mais qui est bien foutu .


----------



## Nathalex (7 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Libé offre ses journaux jusqu'au 2 Juillet , c'est bien mais le problème est que ce sont que de simples Pdf , comme pour le monde et c'est assez lent dans le défilement des pages.
> Dommage , j'ai l'impression que la presse croit que l'iPad va leur faire vendre des journaux sans aucun effort , alors que personnellement , si je prends un abonnement à un journal sur l'iPad , la seule condition sera que le dit journal soit interactif (Vidéos des interviews , defilement un peu plus pensé que sur un simple Pdf etc).



Je ne suis que partiellement d'accord parce toutes les fonctionnalités dont tu parles ont nécessairement un coût que l'acheteur devra bien payer.
Je préfère de loin lire des pdf à navigation pas trop mauvaise et payer un prix moins cher que l'actuel qui, à mon goût, ne se distingue pas assez de la version papier.


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juin 2010)

Enfin entre passer prendre un Figaro au kiosque et télécharger un PDF sans odeur ni saveur, et même plus cher, demande toi ce que l'usager va faire&#8230;

Et puis quand vous voyez Wired ou même USA Today, vous vous dites que la presse française nous prend vraiment pour des couillons&#8230; Et encore, c'est sympa couillon.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Enfin entre passer prendre un Figaro au kiosque et télécharger un PDF sans odeur ni saveur, et même plus cher, demande toi ce que l'usager va faire&#8230;


 
Il téléchargera la version pdf de "20 Minutes" parce que c'est gratuit (avec des super pubs animées et multimédias dedans).

Sauf le "geek" (ou le jeune) : lui aura un truc pour télécharger la version pdf de tous les journaux existant sans payer parce que, quand même, merde - et comme c'est un rebelle, il aura aussi un filtre pour ne pas voir les super pubs animées et multimédias qu'y aura dedans.
Certains prévoyeront l'achat d'un disque dur externe pour stoker les 1.000 Go de journaux pas encore lus qu'ils auront téléchargé gratuitement.



Sinon, après mûre réflexion et quantités de débats internes : non, je n'achèterais pas l'iPad.
(Et, comme je ne lis pas le Figaro, ça me dispense du dilemne ci-dessus)


----------



## Nicosun (7 Juin 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> comme Mail où j'aime dans mon iMac créer des dossiers pour savoir qui m'écrit, pour classer tout mon courrier, sur iPad ils ne l'ont pas intégré... j'espère que ça viendra!



Bizarre ça moi j'ai tout mes dossiers et les règles de rangement aussi sur le mail de l'iPad.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Bizarre ça moi j'ai tout mes dossiers et les règles de rangement aussi sur le mail de l'iPad.


Mail pour iPad gère les règles ?


----------



## boodou (7 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, après mûre réflexion et quantités de débats internes : non, je n'achèterais pas l'iPad.



Et si on te l'offre ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Et si on te l'offre ?


 
Offre toujours, tu verras bien !
Hé hé.


Non, trop gros/fragile pour remplacer mon iTouch*,
trop petit/limité pour remplacer mon MBP.






* Ouais, OK, je vois...
Y compris les trucs sexuels, évidement...


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juin 2010)

Et voilà&#8230; J'ai aussi mon iPad&#8230;


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juin 2010)

Je l'ai eu en main pour la premiere fois aujourd'hui chez Boulanger, c'est séduisant, mais lourd à porter, particulièrement en mode paysage. Mais je sens que ma Prime Pour l'Emploi va passer dans le modèle wifi minimal


----------



## Jellybass (7 Juin 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je l'ai eu en main pour la premiere fois aujourd'hui chez Boulanger, c'est séduisant, mais lourd à porter, particulièrement en mode paysage. Mais je sens que ma Prime Pour l'Emploi va passer dans le modèle wifi minimal



Personellement, je ne porte que très rarement le mien. Le plus souvent, il est sur mes genoux avec la housse repliée en triangle. La housse est vraiment un excellent accessoire.


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Le modèle que j'ai acquis est le modèle 3G 64Go. Le choix de la 3G viens du fait que je vais parfois en vacances à la campagne où aucun accès Internet via ADSL ou autres solution haut débit terrestre n'est disponible, par contre on capte la 3G, or comme tu l'as deviné, en vacances je n'ai besoin d'un ordinateur que pour aller sur le net. Avant je passais par Macbook + téléphone mobile 3G, maintenant, je passerai par l'iPad 3G directement.



J'ai fait comme toi avec le modèle 16 Go. J'ai pris la 3G pour disposer d'une connexion Internet au grès de mes déplacement. 
Par contre je n'avais pas compris que si l'offre d'Orange est sans engagement elle n'est pas sans abonnement. 
Je m'explique : il n'est pas possible de mettre son abonnement en "pause" cad que l'on passe par une résiliation. Si on veut le reprendre il faut repasser en boutique et prendre une nouvelle carte SIM. Un peu fastidieux. Je n'avais pas compris ce mode de fonctionnement. 
Au final j'ai résilié mon abo à 10  pour passer sur une formule genre carte prepayées toujours chez Orange : c'est un peu plus cher (10 pour 150 Mo) mais correspond plus à mes besoins.


----------



## Vincere44 (8 Juin 2010)

Moi ce qui me gêne depuis un bon moment c'est qu'on est devenu la "génération abonnements". On est abonnés à tout : TV, journaux, achats sur internet, mobile, web... Alors dépenser encore un abonnement dans l'iPad, non merci. Enfin je parle de cet argument parce que pour moi cet outil ne se justifie pas encore par rapport à un PC.


----------



## boodou (8 Juin 2010)

chandler_jf a dit:


> J'ai fait comme toi avec le modèle 16 Go. J'ai pris la 3G pour disposer d'une connexion Internet au grès de mes déplacement.
> Par contre je n'avais pas compris que si l'offre d'Orange est sans engagement elle n'est pas sans abonnement.
> Je m'explique : il n'est pas possible de mettre son abonnement en "pause" cad que l'on passe par une résiliation. Si on veut le reprendre il faut repasser en boutique et prendre une nouvelle carte SIM. Un peu fastidieux. Je n'avais pas compris ce mode de fonctionnement.
> Au final j'ai résilié mon abo à 10  pour passer sur une formule genre carte prepayées toujours chez Orange : c'est un peu plus cher (10 pour 150 Mo) mais correspond plus à mes besoins.



Ce n'est pas du tout ce que le vendeur m'a expliqué, tu es sûr de toi ?
Normalement tu appelles avant le 15 du mois pour résilier pour le mois suivant, et idem pour reprendre l'abonnement. Il ne faut pas de nouvelle carte SIM.
Tu arrêtes et tu reprends comme tu le souhaites, car un numéro 06 -- -- -- -- a été créé et ce sera toujours le même.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Alors les AppleGeek, ça fait quoi d'avoir acheté (très cher) un iPhone4 lourd et encombrant que tu peux même pas téléphoner ou faire des photos et des films avec ?
Hein ?

On fait moins les fiers, hein ?
On marche la tête basse.

Hé hé hé.


----------



## Hellix06 (8 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors les AppleGeek, ça fait quoi d'avoir acheté (très cher) un iPhone4 lourd et encombrant que tu peux même pas téléphoner ou faire des photos et des films avec ?
> Hein ?
> 
> On fait moins les fiers, hein ?
> ...



Qui te dit qu'ils vont pas se payer les deux?
Muahahaha!


----------



## momo-fr (8 Juin 2010)

Reçu ce matin un courriel pour m'indiquer que :
"Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que nous comptons vous envoyer votre iPad plus tôt que prévu : l'expédition devrait désormais intervenir le 18. Juni. 2010 au plus tard."

C'est nettement mieux que début juillet comme précédemment. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors les AppleGeek, ça fait quoi d'avoir acheté (très cher) un iPhone4 lourd et encombrant que tu peux même pas téléphoner ou faire des photos et des films avec ?
> Hein ?
> 
> On fait moins les fiers, hein ?
> ...



T'es drôle toi .
Tu es allé à l'école du cirque ?
Non parce que si c'est le cas , dis moi l'adresse exacte , histoire de ne pas y aller car le résultat n'est pas probant.


----------



## pbas400 (8 Juin 2010)

pas d'achat d Ipad en perspective

le format n'est pas pratique, trop petit pour chez soi, trop grand pour la mobilité

un Iphone + 1 macbook pro 15 , c'est le meilleur choix me concernant


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Qui te dit qu'ils vont pas se payer les deux?
> Muahahaha!


 
Vu ta signature, en effet, c'est une possibilité...


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors les AppleGeek, ça fait quoi d'avoir acheté (très cher) un iPhone4 lourd et encombrant que tu peux même pas téléphoner ou faire des photos et des films avec ?
> Hein ?
> 
> On fait moins les fiers, hein ?
> ...



Les fabricants de jean s'adaptent, ils offrent des baggies avec des poches qui sont spécialement étudiées pour l'ipad.
Tous les fabricants de sac à dos et besaces pseudo-branchées s'y mettent et vendent des sacs à dos spécialement étudiés pour l'ipad, même que tu peux pas rentrer autre chose que l'ipad dedans-parce-que-c'est-staïle.

Pffff, en plus d'être totalement rétrograde, Monsieur Ponk, vous êtes de surcroît totalement ignorant des courants marketo-fashion.
Et en plus, je parie que vous en êtes fier, honte sur vous !
Mais que font les modos, je vous le demande ? Et qui l'a laissé sortir du bar sans ses cachets ???


----------



## Hellix06 (8 Juin 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vu ta signature, en effet, c'est une possibilité...



Tu sais, la mis à part le mac et l'iPhone que je me suis payé avec ma bourse du mérite, tout le reste ne sont que des cadeaux. Je roule pas sur l'or, mais j'ai un ami très généreux auquel je ne dois pas uniquement des présents matériels.
Pas de jugements hatifs :sleep: Peace


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Je roule pas sur l'or, mais j'ai un ami très généreux auquel je ne dois pas uniquement des présents matériels.



Oh, tu te fais flûter pour des Mac?


----------



## Dead head (8 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Tu sais la ms à part le mac et l'iPhone que je suis payé avec ma bourse du mérite tout le reste sont des cadeaux. Je roule pas sur l'or, mais j'ai un ami très généreux auquel je ne dois pas uniquement des présents matériels.
> Pas de jugements hatifs :sleep: Peace



Pas de jugements hâtifs, mais une rédaction un peu trop rapide. Il faut la comprendre, ta première phrase ! Ce n'est pas un cadeau !


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2010)

Il est très bien cet iPad, et je suis ravi d'avoir trouvé un moyen d'économiser la batterie de mon iPhone quand je suis chez moi, tout en étant pas scotché à mon Mac&#8230;! Et en plus je lis la presse dessus ! Fantastique !


----------



## Hellix06 (8 Juin 2010)

Oulà les gars, calmos! Dès qu'on parle a un mec de la horde tot ses potes rapliquent... Vous croyez pas que ThePonk peut se défendre tout seul?  (humour inside)

Allez, je passe mon tour. On dirait qu'on peut plus déconner sur MacGé. On m'aurait menti? 

@WebOlivier: J'aurais parlé de services et pas de présents. Nuance . Puis les mecs de 50 ans c'est pas mon trip. Je suis plutôt branché blonde de 20 ans :love:.
Pas de ma faute si c'est lui qui m'a converti au mac.


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> @*WebOliver*: J'aurais parlé de services et pas de présents. Nuance . Puis les mecs de 50 ans c'est pas mon trip. Je suis plutôt branché blonde de 20 ans :love:.
> Pas de ma faute si c'est lui qui m'a converti au mac.



T'as pas à te justifier.  




Macuserman a dit:


> Il est très bien cet iPad, et je suis ravi d'avoir trouvé un moyen d'économiser la batterie de mon iPhone quand je suis chez moi, tout en étant pas scotché à mon Mac&#8230;! Et en plus je lis la presse dessus ! Fantastique !



Ah là là, toi quand tu oseras émettre un jugement critique sur un produit Apple, BP aura colmaté définitivement la fuite de pétrole en même temps que la Lune changera de sens&#8230;


----------



## Hellix06 (8 Juin 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah là là, toi quand tu oseras émettre un jugement critique sur un produit Apple, BP aura colmaté définitivement la fuite de pétrole en même temps que la Lune changera de sens



WebOlivié à bouffé un clown et le cirque qui va avec ce matin. Quelle forme! I'm impressed!


----------



## Macuserman (8 Juin 2010)

Je t'avoue ne pas voir le mal qu'il y a à trouver une utilisation nique chrome dans un produit&#8230;
Je trouve que iAd est aussi une bonne idée à condition que plus d'applications soient gratuites, mais bon&#8230;
MobileMe: un peu cher quand même&#8230;

Merde ! Les marées ne sont plus les mêmes&#8230; 

Je trouve simplement que l'iPad est exactement ce que je cherche, j'en suis simplement content.


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout ce que le vendeur m'a expliqué, tu es sûr de toi ?


ce n'est pas non plus ce que le vendeur m'avait expliqué. maintenant je suis certain de ce que m'a dit l'interlocutrice du service client. 
[/QUOTE]Normalement tu appelles avant le 15 du mois pour résilier pour le mois suivant, et idem pour reprendre l'abonnement. Il ne faut pas de nouvelle carte SIM.
Tu arrêtes et tu reprends comme tu le souhaites, car un numéro 06 -- -- -- -- a été créé et ce sera toujours le même.[/QUOTE]

C'est ce que je pensais aussi ... d'un autre coté si tu prends un forfait 200 Mo à 10 &#8364; juste pour ton mois de vacances estivales, je doute qu'Orange laisse un numéro attribué qui ne génère pas de cash.


_Note : regarde les condition spécifiques au forfait iPad, il n'est jamais écrit suspension du forfait mais toujours Résiliation. _


----------



## clem95 (9 Juin 2010)

je crois que les pcistes ne l'achèteront pas vu qu'ils lissent pas la presse, puis ils sont trop occupés à défragmenter leur disques durs et  chachaser des virus


----------



## Hellix06 (9 Juin 2010)

clem95 a dit:


> je crois que les pcistes ne l'achèteront pas vu qu'ils lissent pas la presse, puis ils sont trop occupés à défragmenter leur disques durs et  chachaser des virus



Ceci n'est pas un troll.
ah euh oui, comment ils disent déjà... LOL??? J'ai bon?

Sérieux, ils ne l'achèteront pas par pure fierté personnelle, y'a qu'a voir un PCinpact le nombre de personnes qui passent leur temps a dénigrer l'iPad et leurs utilisateurs.
Perso je m'en fous, il me font rire j'adore les regarder sans jamais intervenir, ça serait leur donner raison.
Ils passent leur temps à se plaindre du buzz autour de l'iPad, mais dès que l'occasion se pose, ils ne manque pas de polémiquer pendant des heures, alimentant eux-même le buzz.

C'est du sado-masochisme pur et dur, ils sont l'instrument de leur propre tourment pendant de des millions d'users s'amusent avec leur iPad.

Quand je dis que c'est une question d'égo, suffit de voir les critiques sur le 4G qui est à mes yeux l'iPhone tel qu'il aurait du être dès sa sortie, avec toutes les fonctions indispensables. Mais ils arrivent encore à critiquer l'écran qui n'est pas OLED, les accusés de réception (ça existe toujours ça?), à balancer que d'autres ont déjà toutes les fonctions...
On ne changera jamais un pro-PC comme on ne changera jamais un pro-Mac. Que les fanboys et les haters perdent leur temps, leur misérable existence n'en sera que plus courte.


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> () le 4G qui est à mes yeux l'iPhone tel qu'il aurait du être dès sa sortie, avec toutes les fonctions indispensables ()



Pour "toutes les fonctions indispensables", l'iPhone est loin d'être parfait, tout comme l'iPad. J'aimerai toujours savoir quel nombre de caractères font mes sms (les caractères diacritiques explosent mon petit forfait...) et je préférerai un T9 comme dictionnaire avec les fonctions d'édition et d'apprentissage plutôt que ce dictionnaire ni fait ni à faire qui décidément n'est vraiment pas terrible. Il n'apprend pas grand chose et on se demande sur quelle version d'un dictionnaire français il est basé. Pas un récent, ni un très intelligent.
Je ne parlerai pas des fonctions raccourcis système qui sont inexistantes (alors que le jailbreak aide), personne n'a jamais su me donner une raison pourquoi les sous-menus sont de vrais ralentisseurs et d'anti-ergonomie... alors qu'en quelques gestes on pourrait faire mieux et plus vite, parfaitement en adéquation avec l'écran tactile et ce futur qu'Apple nous vante et nous vend  (et pas de "mono-tâche blah blah, "please..." le rapport avantage inconvénient est évident sur ce point  ). Il nous faudra attendre...
Bien avant une caméra et quelques autres gadgets qui de toute façon arriveront bien un jour et -à mon avis en mieux et bien plus tôt qu'on ne le croit _{toujours attendre dans ses achats...}_ - Apple ne devrait pas laisser la critique sur des petites choses inutiles ou impératives et que beaucoup ont l'habitude d'utiliser (je rappelle juste la vaste blague du copier-coller à dessein...).
Et je suis fan de mon vieil iPhone Edge... en attendant la v4...  _I'm no troll here, just lucid and no dreamer_]



Hellix06 a dit:


> () C'est du sado-masochisme pur et dur, ils sont l'instrument de leur propre tourment pendant de des millions d'users s'amusent avec leur iPad.



[L'iPhone est le téléphone à avoir pour les macusers, tellement il étend les possibilités des différentes machines interconnectées. iPods, iPhones et iPads sont les extensions de nos Macs, un réseau de possibilités qui vont grossir ces prochaines années _(Vous n'avez jamais pensé aux tablettes et tricorders des franchises Star Trek ? Moi constamment! la Keynote du lancement de l'iPad étant le plus énorme clin d'il-hommage à Gene Roddenberry et Star Trek )_.

Je pense que les anti-iPad ne se rendent pas compte de la plus-value, de l'évolution de l'informatique ces prochaines années: ils n'ont jamais eu la curiosité d'aller voir ailleurs depuis que OS X est arrivé... _Old clichés_...

Allez pour le fun et quelques trekkers de ma connaissance, une tablette tactile et son pendant fixe en pleine action:
_Captain Janeway, if you please make the demo..._


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2010)

En voyant l'iPad à la FLAC ce midi (trop de monde, pas pu le manipuler moi-même ), je me dis que décidément, non. La première motivation, pour moi, est du côté de la lecture [livre, vidéo aussi] et l'appareil me paraît donc un peu encombrant. J'ai déjà assez de portables pour surfer intensément et lire mes mails.

En tout cas cela me conforte dans l'idée qu'il y a toujours la place chez Apple pour un appareil intermédiaire entre iPhone/iPod Touch et iPad. Un appareil qui serait du format d'un livre de poche, éventuellement un peu plus grand (un peu comme les brochés américains ou anglais). Donc un peu moins adapté au Web, largement suffisant pour vidéo et mail et tout à fait bien pour la lecture.

Si celui-là sort, je le prends.


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

Peut-être que HP peut se positionner sur ce segment...


----------



## UnAm (10 Juin 2010)

J'attends les sous pour l'acheter... j'attends... :-/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

@bompi: le même format que le dell streak?


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2010)

Je souhaiterais que la surface utile de l'écran soit similaire à la surface d'un poche (genre Folio, 10/18, etc.)


----------



## Macbeth (10 Juin 2010)

Ça pourrait être un produit intéressant à pas mal d'égards, mais entre ipod touch/iphone et ipad, ça deviendrait réellement un produit de niche.


----------



## ThomasP (10 Juin 2010)

Moi je pense prendre le 2 plutot: avec le port USB et plus de mémoire !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

Tu ne sais pas ce qu'il y aura dedans , c'est de la pure supposition que tu fais là.
Et si ce n'est pas dans la V6 , tu attendras la V7 ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2010)

Cet après-midi à la Fnac j'ai testé l'iPad.

Effectivement il n'est pas très léger.

Le clavier est certes plus agréable que celui des iPhone et iPod Touch (à cause de la taille des touches) mais on ne fait toujours pas mieux que ces bons vieux claviers "physiques".

Pour le surf sur le net, ça fait une sacrée différence avec l'iPhone et l'iPod Touch eu égard à la différence de taille d'écran. Mail est très bien aussi.

J'ai testé les photos et un jeu de course de voiture : nickel.

J'ai également un peu testé Pages, Numbers et Keynote. Faire de la bureautique sur l'iPad avec ces applications, c'est jouable. Mais j'ai quand même cherché un moment comment changer la taille des caractères. L'option est bien cachée (dans options texte).

J'ai aussi resté les iBooks et tourné les pages : sympa.


Au final, je pense que l'iPad est intéressant en complément d'un ordinateur de bureau mais pas en complément d'un ordinateur portable.


----------



## clochelune (10 Juin 2010)

oui pour l'iPad en complément d'un ordinateur de bureau (mon iMac!)
et là, je viens de brancher ma clé 3G+ (acheté les jour même où j'ai pris l'iPad WIFI - le WIFI 3G s'étant arraché comme des petits pains) la clé 3G d'orange (qui fait routeur wiifi et 3G entre iPad et iPhone), j'ai été hyper surprise car ça c'est installé du premier coup!!! je n'avais qu'à rentrer mon mot de passe (derrière la clé 3G qui fait aussi routeur wifi) et hop
elle est toute légère et donc je pourrai avoir le 3G sur mon iPad wifi ;-)

car je pars samedi en vacances, pas de wifi! je verrai si le 3G fonctionne (car pas toujours dans ces coins perdus!)
j'ai une connexion de 2h/mois à 9.90 pendant  2 ans (chez  orange) et si j'ai besoin de d'avantage, je peux, en facturant d'avantage (sortant peu, j'ai préféré commencé ainsi et je pourrai toujours migrer vers un forfait 3G illimité plus cher si ça me plait et que je l'utilise vraiment!)


en tout cas j'ai été surprise de la simplicité de l'installation de cette clé (très légère, à mettre dans la poche, ou à côté de soi.. bref, nickel!!) je verrai ce que vaut l'utilisation en 3G+ (plus lent que le wifi tout de même)

en tout cas, je suis ravie de mon iPad (malgré que Pages pourrait être un peu amélioré! mais ça viendra avec les futures mises à jour je suppose!) et les iBooks, super!
on les télécharge direct depuis iPad sans avoir à passer par iTunes!

bonne soirée à vous!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

Tu as fait comment pour le 3G sur ton iPad wifi ?
Merci !


----------



## Pouasson (10 Juin 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> malgré que Pages pourrait être un peu amélioré!



Il pourrait détecter les "malgré que" ça se trouve... :rateau::love:


(Blaguounette, pas d'offense hein )


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2010)

Tu sais, les correcteurs grammaticaux...


----------



## Macuserman (10 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu as fait comment pour le 3G sur ton iPad wifi ?
> Merci !



Partage de la 3G via le WiFi


----------



## iMacounet (10 Juin 2010)

Moi tant que j'ai rien essayé, j'achète pas.

Va falloir que j'aille à la Fnac pour l'essayer, et je demanderais ça en cadeau de noel, si l'ipad me plaît vraiement.


----------



## Pouasson (10 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Tu sais, les correcteurs grammaticaux...



Voui, la plupart du temps, ça en rajoute... ^^


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Partage de la 3G via le WiFi



Lequel ?
Elle parle d'une clé 3G.
A ce que je sache , une clé 3G c'est en USB , orange a sorti une clé Wifi 3G ?


----------



## boodou (10 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Lequel ?
> Elle parle d'une clé 3G.
> A ce que je sache , une clé 3G c'est en USB , orange a sorti une clé Wifi 3G ?



DOMINO (attention, ça douille  )


----------



## AuroreLDN (10 Juin 2010)

Je n'en vois pas l'utilite pour moi pour l'instant


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2010)

En fait c'est plus une clé 3G WiFi. 
Et domino est notre équivalent français 3G du MiFi aux US.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> DOMINO (attention, ça douille  )



Bon bah je vais jailbreaker mon iPhone .


----------



## Nicosun (11 Juin 2010)

Voila après 15 jours avec mon iPad, est'il vraiment à la hauteur ? (mon utilisation bien sûr)

J'ai installé quelques apps, la suite iWorks, bento et File HD + Civilization (jeu)

Positif :

Je trouve les programmes de base agenda et carnet d'adresse supérieur a celui du Mac, rapide ergonomique et jolie bref rien a redire la dessus.
Même mail se débrouille bien, j'ai un compte iMap je garde toutes mes boites de réceptions, vraiment bien. Mon compte POP c'est pour le loisir donc rien à signaler.

Grâce a File HD, j'ai tout mais absolument tout mes dossiers, fiches techniques et liste de prix en permanence avec moi lors de mes déplacements et me permet de montrer les produits aux clients, un écran aussi beau rends hommage au produit, c'est Top.

Concernant la prise de note assisse, je vais grosso modo à la vitesse d'écriture stylo  (mode paysage) et j'utilise note ou directement sur mail. Pour la prise de note debout je pause l'iPad sur mon avant bras et frappe avec l'autre main (moins rapide que l'écriture mais assez efficace).
La réactivité de l'appareil le rends presque multitâches. Donc amplement satisfait sur ces côté là.(le correcteur est top)

Côté ludique le jeux que j'ai pris tourne bien et est sympa, j'ai mon album photo de famille en permanence avec moi surtout quand je me déplace. J'ai aussi loué "invictus" et c'est cool pour les déplacements.(au passage j'achèterais des films quand la VOST sera incluse d'office)

iBook, je ne suis pas un gros lecteur environ 3 livres par mois de moyenne, ici cela ne change rien pour moi niveau lecture sauf que j'ai tous mes livres avec moi. J'attends mes bibles techniques (j'espères qu'elles verront le jours dessus).
Les gazettes par contres sont excellentes même un pauvre PDF fait l'affaire pour un expat comme moi.

Négatif :

La suite iWork n'est pas compatible 100 % avec la suite Mac, perte de police au transfert, perte d'effets dans la keynotes etc, c'est vraiment moyen là.

Pour remplir quelques pages sur Pages ça me va, mais par contre les gestion des doc est merdique. Je l'ai place sous File HD et ensuite les modifie sur la suite iWork, mais pour les remettre dans File HD il faut faire une gymnastique vraiment inutile (soit par itunes, soit par mail etc). Bref a revoir et vite.

Bento, j'ai ouvert un sujet. Totalement déçus (rien à dire de plus)


Conclusion : 

Concernant la productivité les incompatibilités et la gestion des fichiers c'est tout juste moyen, par contre pour garder tout mon travail et le présenter c'est niquel.

Le côté loisir pas grand chose à dire.

Niveau Hard pour moi il ne manque rien. 

Niveau accessoire, l'achat d'une housse est indispensable.

Niveau soft, les incompatibilités iWork sont une vrai carence. 
L'absence de Dash-Board pour placer des apps (comme calculette, convertisseur de devise etc) et aussi une carence.
Le multitâche sera un vrai plus pour l'ergonomie globale d'utilisation.(automne)

Bref aujourd'hui l'ipad remplace globalement ma sacoche de travail, surtout en déplacement. Mon iMac va certainement passer au second plan dans les mois à venir (ça dépends du futur OS de l'iPAd en gros), logiquement je renouvellerais mon iMac par un Mac mini. Ma femme aussi va certainement laisser son mac Book pour l'iPad et utilisera le Mac mini comme base de synchro.

Pour résumé le tout, je dirais qu'Apple vient enfin de livrer le réfrigérateur, la paire de chaussure ou le micro-ondes de l'informatique au monde.

Voilà j'espère que ma petite expérience d'utilisation iPad pourra éclairer quelques lanternes


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2010)

Oui, c'est sympa.


----------



## clochelune (11 Juin 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Voila après 15 jours avec mon iPad, est'il vraiment à la hauteur ? (mon utilisation bien sûr)
> 
> J'ai installé quelques apps, la suite iWorks, bento et File HD + Civilization (jeu)
> 
> ...



pour Pages (j'ai pris uniquement Pages) oui je suis d'accord! la gestion des documents est assez nulle (je n'ai pas téléchargé File HD peut-être y penser)
je choisis d'envoyer le document de mon iMac via Mail (qui est bien en revanche mais j'aurais aimé que les dossiers intelligents soient gardés) mais dès que je change via mon iMac un document je dois tout réimporter etc! ils nous promettaient monts et merveilles là-dessus et c'est en partie une des raisons de l'achat de cet iPad, et bien c'est clairement à améliorer dans les futures versions...

je vais l'utiliser en vacances (je pars demain pour trois semaines) et là je verrai
je mettrai le dock clavier (j'attends de l'ouvrir en vacances)

je sui assez contente de cet iPad mais il reste des améliorations à effectuer (notamment la suite iWork qui n'a rien à voir avec ce qu'on nous avait promis! elle est mille fois mieux sur iMac... là j'ai été assez déçue tout de même bien que je puisse à peu près écrire mes documents, mais je ne vois pas par exemple insertion : saut de pages
pas encore vu comment on pouvait tapper plusieurs lettres en majuscule sans appuyer toujours sur la touche maj (il y a une astuce, j'ai vu ça et je chercherai via ggogle pour la retrouver!)

ma clé 3G E5832 de Orange fait aussi office de routeur wifi! youpi! je renvoie ma freebox aujourd'hui (puisque je déménage) et je n'aurai pas besoin d'une box mais je prendrai un abonnement simple à internet (sans doute à 19.90/mois chez orange sans tv téléphone etc) et j'aurai le wifi entre mon iMac et mon iPad sans devoir 3 euros/mois! ni me sentir obligée de prendre une offre tout compris (je préfère une ligne fixe, la TV je ne m'en suis jamais servie de leur boitier, bref!)

là j'ai tout gagné en écoutant le vendeur de la Fnac Vélizy  concernant cette clé 3G routeur puisque plus d'iPad 3G (il a été adorable et a tout fait pour me simplifier les choses : il a même mis la carte sim et la batterie dans la clé routeur... et a été chercher le tout au service après-vente que je ne fasse pas la queue avec mon fauteuil etc! c'était adorable de sa part!)

et c'est bien mieux ce système là! je suis ravie! la clé pèse 75 grammes!!
ça vaut la peine si vous n'avez plus que des iPad wifi de prendre cette clé!

bonne journée

PS je suis globalement satisfaite de mon iPad (des réserves sur Pages à améliorer car pour une application payant ils auraient pu faire des efforts!)
je lis Libé et le Monde sur l'iPad! cool!

et le iBook store, bien!!

l'idée des applications à télécharger pour rendre son iPad tel qu'on le souhaite est super ;-) mais pour le moment, je ne charge que très peu de payantes car sinon, aye ma bourse!

enfin, je suis plutôt contente, et j'attends de voir la suite de l'aventure ;-) pour un début c'est pas mal je trouve ;-)


PS j'ai déjà délaissé le MacBook pour l'iPad ;-)

mais pas sûre de remplacer le iMac par un MacMini
plus tard peut-être!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Partage de la 3G via le WiFi&#8230;



ici c'est la clé 3G d'orange qui sert aussi de modem routeur wifi! 
super!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h01 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Lequel ?
> Elle parle d'une clé 3G.
> A ce que je sache , une clé 3G c'est en USB , orange a sorti une clé Wifi 3G ?



non pas en USB celle-ci

c'est la clé 3g+ E5832 d'orange!
on partage via le wifi (elle est aussi routeur wifi!)
sans câble (juste pour la charger)

j'adore!

75 grammes ;-) à emmener partout!


http://www.generation-nt.com/orange...ifi-partager-connexion-actualite-1031061.html

un article ici (il y en a tout plein si vous faites une recherche via google ;-)
partager entre 5 appareils en wifi c'est un peu  exagéré! orange dit que le mieux c'est deux appareils en même temps! mais on peut aussi partager la connexion 3G entre iPad et iPhone avec cette clé routeur et iPad et iMac (ou MacBook etc!)

et on peut choisir d'être sous le 3G ou sous son abonnement internet (quand on est dans le lieu où on a l'abonnement, en vacances c'est le 3G, sauf si une connexion wifi passe par là)... ça c'est super ;-)

j'ai pris l'abonnement le moins cher 9.90 euros par mois pour 2 heures (par paliers réajustables si on s'en sert d'avantage) pour commencer! si je l'utilise beaucoup je changerai l'abonnement pour un autre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2010)

L'option clé 3g+ d'Orange est certes séduisante et l'abonnement pour Internet + TV + téléphone + 3G (avec ligne fixe) ne coûte que 5 euros de plus (hors promo) que le même abonnement sans la 3G (pour prendre l'exemple de ce que j'ai actuellement).

Mais l'abonnement ne comprend effectivement que 2 heures de connexion en 3G. Au delà, il faut payer un supplément :



> ajustement palier 6h : +10&#8364; sur le prix du forfait
> ajustement palier 12h : +20&#8364; sur le prix du forfait
> prix au-delà du forfait : 0,16&#8364;/mn



Alors que le forfait iPad de base est à 10 euros (8,50 euros pour les clients mobile voix Orange) mais permet 20 heures de surf (10 fois plus) hors streaming.

Par conséquent, avant de se lancer, il faut bien évaluer ses besoins. 2 heures, c'est vite passé et pour un peu on se croirait revenu au bon vieux temps des abonnements bas débit (pour le rapport prix/temps de connexion).


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2010)

Je me demandais&#8230; Il n'y a pas moyen de feinter en acheter ce boitier désimlocké et en mettant sa propre carte SIM avec un abonnement du style Internet illimité&#8230;?


----------



## Hellix06 (11 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je me demandais Il n'y a pas moyen de feinter en acheter ce boitier désimlocké et en mettant sa propre carte SIM avec un abonnement du style Internet illimité?



Ça m'intéresse aussi!


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Ça m'intéresse aussi!



N'est-ce pas une bonne idée ?! Pretty cool uh !? D)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Très bonne idée même : Cela permet de ne plus payer son abo iPhone !
Le truc de chez Orange est débloqué ou non ?


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Très bonne idée même : Cela permet de ne plus payer son abo iPhone !
> Le truc de chez Orange est débloqué ou non ?



Non ! C'est pour ça&#8230;
PS: quelqu'un connaît la chanson qui passe à 1'42 de cette vidéo compilation ?

[YOUTUBE]QOVRgVPrGlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juin 2010)

C'est très court. :/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Y'aura des possibilités de la debloquer , cette clé .
Donc , en attendant , ce sera iPhone Jailbreaké !


----------



## clochelune (11 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> L'option clé 3g+ d'Orange est certes séduisante et l'abonnement pour Internet + TV + téléphone + 3G (avec ligne fixe) ne coûte que 5 euros de plus (hors promo) que le même abonnement sans la 3G (pour prendre l'exemple de ce que j'ai actuellement).
> 
> Mais l'abonnement ne comprend effectivement que 2 heures de connexion en 3G. Au delà, il faut payer un supplément :
> 
> ...



oui c'est sûr mais comme il n'y avait plus d'iPad 3G et que je sors peu souvent, en attendant ça me conviendra!

je veux justement surtout pas de l'option internet, téléphone tv et iPad!
internet seul m'intéresse (ni le téléphone illimité ni la TV via internet ne me tentent et on est  à chaue fois presque forcé d'y souscrire avec une box! du coup je suis contente car je n'aurai pas de box à avoir avec ce routeur!
je verrai à changer mo forfait 3G si j'utilise d'avantage de 2h/mois (car ça ait cher dès qu'on passe à 6h) mais je ne voulais pas être bridée non plus etc

donc, pour commencer, ça m'a paru pas mal (même si 10 euros les 2heures c'est pas donné, je confirme!)
enfin, si ça m'évite de passer par une box, là je suis ravie!!!!
car je préfère un modem routeur à une box qui tombera en panne, ect
et une ligne de téléphonie fixe (je suis sous free en dégroupage total et je ne suis pas satisfaite du dégroupage... chez orange c'était encore moins bien! free se défend mais je préfère sans dégroupage) j'ai un abonnement social en plus, donc, une ligne fixe ne me revient pas trop cher (pour le peu que je téléphone! je passe mon temps sur internet, mail et les sms via le iPhone -illimités les sms...)

rien à voir avec notre affaire mais cet article sur l'iPad m'a fait sourire!
http://www.slate.fr/story/21181/vous-navez-pas-besoin-dun-ipad


----------



## lebatteurdu69 (12 Juin 2010)

Non pour moi

Pourquoi?

Le produit en lui même est très intéressant, bonne batterie, surface multitouch très sensible et intuitive, internet, livres, jeux, se tient bien en main, petit...

Alors pourquoi non?

Parceque cette petite merveille en elle même n'est pas un ordinateur à part entière et est dépendant d'Itunes et ne propose que de synchorniser des photos via la carte SD... C'est bien dommage d'ailleur... Il lui aurait mis 2, 3 ports USB (quitte à le faire un peu plus gros ou adopter le système du macbook air avec un adaptateur) et son indépendance, j'aurais courut au magasin le jour de sa sortie... ^^


----------



## DrFatalis (12 Juin 2010)

Avec iworks, Apple a de l'or dans les mains, et elle en fait.... rien... Arriver à rendre plus ou moins incompatible les versions mac et ipad.... Si MS avait fait cela, on en rigolerait "grave"!...:rateau:


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2010)

Cela dit, ce n'est sans doute pas si simple. Mais le travail paraît un peu bâclé.


----------



## iMacounet (12 Juin 2010)

Je vais essayer d'aller à la Fnac dans deux semaines, pour aller essayer l'iPad.

Et cet essai sera décisif, achat ou pas. Si je l'achète (ce sera pour la fin de l'année) je vous ferais un CR de la machine.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Mon témoignage envoyé à MacG (Et mon Compte rendu finalement).

Quelle était la motivation de cet achat (achat impulsif, besoins bien identifiés&#8230 ?

J'ai acheté l'iPad , car je voulais une machine qui ne remplace pas mon iMac mais qui lui fasse office de complément.
En effet , le fait d'acheter une deuxième machine aurait directement mis l'iMac à la case Revente puisque cette machine aurait pu faire tout ce que mon iMac pouvait faire.
Voici ce que je voulais faire avec l'iPad donc :
-Web
-Bureautique

Je voulais donc , acheter un Netbook , avec processeur Atom + Nvidia Ion et c'est alors que Apple annonça la sortie de l'iPad en France , au 28 Mai (C'était en Début Mai que j'allais acheter le netbook).
Cette annonce , m'a fait réfléchir aux désavantages du netbook , en général et qui sont nombreux : 
-Système peu adapté 
-Lenteur générale due au système assez lourd
-Qualité globale de l'appareil > finition plastique , dalle d'écran TN , chauffe , bruit et j'en passe.

Sauf qu'avec l'iPad , J'ai eu l'envie de pouvoir lire confortablement des journaux et la position de lecture de l'iPad est meilleure que sur un ordinateur traditionnel  , donc , l'iPad s'est avéré être l'objet idéal :
-Fin
-Léger
-Autonome
-Fluide 
-Dalle exceptionnelle 
(Je précise que j'avais déjà testé l'appareil durant un jour , en début Avril).

C'est alors que j'ai pré-commandé l'iPad.



- De quelle manière l'utilisez-vous aujourd'hui ? Pour ce qui était prévu à l'origine ou avez-vous découvert d'autres possibilités ?

Aujourd'hui , j'utilise mon iPad pour presque tout.
En effet , je navigue tranquillement sur internet , dans la salon , je consulte mes mails dans la salle à manger et je peux même l'utiliser aux toilettes pour lire ! -) )
Pour tout ce qui est Web , l'iPad est franchement Top car il va vite et l'interactivité entre l'utilisateur et la machine (Le fait que je joue avec la machine , en sélectionnant du texte sur internet etc) est quasi parfaite.
Aussi , Pages permet de réaliser des documents à la volée et donc , j'apprécie énormément (Il m'a déçu aussi , je dirai pourquoi à la suite).

Aussi , d'autres manières d'utiliser mon iPad se sont présentées :

-Grace à l'écran de bonne qualité , je peux lire mes BD en plus de mes livres traditionnels.

-Les jeux , sont très agréables à utiliser car ils ne prennent pas la tête , ne coutent pas très chers (Je ne mets pas plus de 5&#8364; par jeu , j'estime que plus , c'est trop) et ils font le principal : M'amuser ! (Par exemple , MultiPong , PinShuttle , Parcel Panic , NOVA et j'en passe). J'utilise aussi mes jeux iPhone comme Angry Birds ou DoodleJump.

-Aussi , j'utilise quelques applications 'débiles' comme Pocket Pond , un aquarium qui ne sert à rien mais dont j'adore les bruitages !

-De plus , chose inattendue , ma mère adore l'iPad !
Elle qui n'a jamais apprécié un ordinateur , le trouvant trop compliqué , elle a bien adhéré à la tablette Apple car celle ci est simple et elle fait ce qu'on lui demande (Visionneuse de photos , Web etc). Elle a adoré l'applications photos avec le zoom-dezoom et j'en passe.

Avec l'iPad , je vais peut-être plus vers des contenus vidéos comme canal + ou des applications comme Google Maps car elles sont plus agréables à utiliser que sur un Mac ou un Pc.


- Quelles sont ses faiblesses à vos yeux, qu'est-ce qui lui manque, ou est-ce que finalement il prend la poussière sur une étagère, voire, est-ce que vous l'avez déjà revendu ?

Les faiblesses , ce sont certaines applications : 
-Les journaux Français , sont vraiment ignobles car ils nous font payer un simple PDF au prix fort , la navigation est très lente et c'est très difficile de lire un journal dans de bonnes conditions.
-iWork , qui est plutôt lent est pas très abouti.
-Certaines applications qui crachent , c'est vite chiant.
-Aussi , le fait qu'on ne puisse pas connecter autre chose qu'un APN au connexion Kit , comme un Disque Dur externe ou un iPhone voire une simple clé USB.
-Un Finder light , qu'on puisse naviguer dans ses fichiers par un autre biais qu'une Application payante.
-L'ouverture de .Rar etc en natif ainsi que la lecture du .avi en natif car c'est vite fatiguant de devoir tout convertir.

Ainsi , un iPad un peu plus indépendant d'un ordinateur , ce ne serait pas négatif.


- Enfin, si vous pouvez nous préciser le modèle acheté et, succinctement, nous décrire l'environnement informatique ou mobile dans lequel cet iPad s'est glissé.
Modèle acheté : Wifi 32Go
iMac Intel/G3 + PowerMac G4 + iPhone.

L'iPad me suit quasiment partout dorénavant , pas comme les MacBook 13" que j'ai pu avoir : Mediathèque ,  salons de thé , piscine , chez les amis et tout ca très facilement.
Elle est tellement autonome qu'on ne regarde même plus la jauge de batterie et quand l'avertissement de batterie à 20% arrive , la seule chose que l'on se dit c'est : il reste 2 heures , donc , on a le temps d'attendre !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

J'ai enfin touché un iPad pour la première fois de ma vie aujourd'hui 

Conclusion : OS 3.2 n'est pas adapté à l'iPad au niveau de la présentation (e.g la minuscule popup au milieu du grand écran&#8230. Certains trucs ne sont pas évidents dans Numbers quand on l'a utilisé sur un ordinateur.

C'est lourd à porter à un bras (debout) et peu pratique pour écrire à une main en même temps. L'écran fait plus petit que les photos/images (mais ce n'est pas plus mal).
La fonction iPod est pas trop bien foutu (et on en a rien à carrer de la pochette en plein écran&#8230

Par contre, c'est réactif. Une application crash, tu peux la relancer aussitôt après (Pages.app&#8230; )

Tasks est vraiment beau et Notes aussi. iBooks&#8230; je pensais que ça serait mieux.

Bref, pas avant OS 4 (et encore, s'il est bien arrangé pour un si grand écran&#8230


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

C'est encore plis lourd avec la housse Apple .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est encore plis lourd avec la housse Apple .


Sauf que la housse est inutile pour un certains nombre d'utilisation&#8230;
(e.g iPad posé sur une table basse IKEA)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2010)

Pas forcement mais l'etui bookstand de macally est mieux foutu je trouve .


----------



## Macuserman (13 Juin 2010)

La housse est indispensable. Peut importe pour quoi. Si tu es chez toi tu peux l'enlever au pire si elle prend plus de place qu'autre chose. Mais pour les déplacements mieux vaut une housse. Apple ou pas.


----------



## Hellix06 (13 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> La housse est indispensable. Peut importe pour quoi. Si tu es chez toi tu peux l'enlever au pire si elle prend plus de place qu'autre chose. Mais pour les déplacements mieux vaut une housse. Apple ou pas.



Honnêtement je trouve la housse Apple vraiment très moche, aussi pratique soit-elle.
Il me semble avoir vu des modèles en cuir/velour bien plus sexys sur Macway et qui remplisssent les mêmes fonctions. Sinon les house en néoprène juste pour le déplacement sont moins chères.


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Honnêtement je trouve la housse Apple vraiment très moche, aussi pratique soit-elle.


moi je la trouve très bien. Elle est simple sobre et discrète. Eventuellement, un truc en cuir brun foncé aurait été chouette. Je verrai à l'occasion.


----------



## Dead head (13 Juin 2010)

Au cas où vous auriez, comme moi, du mal à comprendre les abréviations employées par eseldorm :

_On rencontre de plus en plus souvent dans des textes français les mystérieuses abréviations i.e. et e.g., utilisées respectivement au sens de « c'est-à-dire » et de « par exemple ». Des exemples à suivre, est-ce à dire ?

Cette pratique, récente en français, trahit l'influence de l'anglais, langue qui emploie couramment et depuis longtemps ces latinismes. En effet, ce sont deux locutions latines qui se cachent derrière ces lettres : i.e. est l'abréviation de id est (« c'est-à-dire »), tandis que e.g. abrège exempli gratia (« par exemple »)._ [du site Druide informatique].


----------



## Fìx (13 Juin 2010)

T'façon c'est connu, le Suédois a tendance à tout abréger...


----------



## bompi (13 Juin 2010)

C.Q.F.D.


----------



## Macuserman (13 Juin 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> moi je la trouve très bien. Elle est simple sobre et discrète. Eventuellement, un truc en cuir brun foncé aurait été chouette. Je verrai à l'occasion.



Je partage cet avis. Je l'ai commandée pour cette raison.


----------



## Danoc (14 Juin 2010)

La version 2, ça serait pour quand? Octobre 2010?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

1 ans donc Janvier 2011 voire en Avril-Mai puisque elle est sortie à cette époque.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juin 2010)

Ou sinon tu peux acheter la version 1 et la revendre plus tard...


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je partage cet avis. Je l'ai commandée pour cette raison.



Je la trouve également très bien et je rajouterais quelle a été spécialement étudiée pour être la plus mince possible tout en offrant une protection correcte (d'où ces bords faisant penser a du matériau en surplus non découpé)


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juin 2010)

Oui elle est très bien pensée !


----------



## Hellix06 (14 Juin 2010)

En fait c'est vraiment l'apparence qui me gène, j'opterais plutôt pout une house avec les mêmes fonctions mais avec une "pliure" inesthétique moins visible:
http://store.apple.com/fr-edu/product/H0958ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU2Mjc&mco=MTgwOTYzNjE
ou encore
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...-etui-de-protection-et-support-pour-ipad.html


----------



## iMacounet (14 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> En fait c'est vraiment l'apparence qui me gène, j'opterais plutôt pout une house avec les mêmes fonctions mais avec une "pliure" inesthétique moins visible:
> http://store.apple.com/fr-edu/product/H0958ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU2Mjc&mco=MTgwOTYzNjE
> ou encore
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...-etui-de-protection-et-support-pour-ipad.html


La première est bien foutue, il manque plus qu'un emplacement pour y glisser un clavier.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> En fait c'est vraiment l'apparence qui me gène, j'opterais plutôt pout une house avec les mêmes fonctions mais avec une "pliure" inesthétique moins visible:
> http://store.apple.com/fr-edu/product/H0958ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU2Mjc&mco=MTgwOTYzNjE
> ou encore
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...-etui-de-protection-et-support-pour-ipad.html



La MacAlly me plait , mais que en noire .
J'ai une incipio comme ca pour le moment : http://www.myincipio.com/product/IP...lt-Sleeve-Case-for-Apple-iPad---Charcoal.html


----------



## boodou (14 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> En fait c'est vraiment l'apparence qui me gène, j'opterais plutôt pout une house avec les mêmes fonctions mais avec une "pliure" inesthétique moins visible:
> http://store.apple.com/fr-edu/product/H0958ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU2Mjc&mco=MTgwOTYzNjE
> ou encore
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/15...-etui-de-protection-et-support-pour-ipad.html



Le soucis c'est dans les finitions, si tu souhaites une housse type livre et qui permet aussi la position pupitre.
La macally, la Chinini, la Marware, sont toutes moins bien fabriquées que l'iPad Case.
Seule la Incase est bien faite, mais par contre elle est super épaisse, tu triples largement de volume !
Il y a aussi la Dodocase ...
Faut les voir en vrai pour se rendre compte, au risque d'être déçu.


----------



## Nûmenor (14 Juin 2010)

Non.
Raison simple: Apple avance que l'iPad est aussi efficace qu'un ordinateur portable. Dommage, j'ai déjà un MacBook.


----------



## boodou (14 Juin 2010)

Nûmenor a dit:


> Apple avance que l'iPad est aussi efficace qu'un ordinateur portable.



:mouais:

Où as-tu lu cela ?


----------



## Macuserman (15 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Où as-tu lu cela ?



Pure invention. Des recherches Google et Bing aussi bien en français qu'en anglais se sont avérées être des échecs.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Heureusement que c'est faux car l'iPad n'arrive même pas à faire le quart de ce qu'un simple netbook fait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Heureusement que c'est faux car l'iPad n'arrive même pas à faire le quart de ce qu'un simple netbook fait.



Les netbooks sont des ordinateurs portables au rabais. Mais sorti de l'Internet et de la bureautique, tu ne peux pas faire grand chose. 

Alors certes, l'iPad a aussi ses limitations, défauts, etc. Mais l'iPad, c'est autre chose qu'un truc au rabais.

Donc, à choisir entre les 2, perso, je choisis sans hésiter l'iPad.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Donc, à choisir entre les 2, perso, je choisis sans hésiter l'iPad.



D'un autre coté, avec un netbook, tu peux faire de la bureautique correctement et complètement ce qui n'est pas le cas avec l'iPad.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

@iDuck : Viens donc essayer de faire un document potable avec iWork version iPad : J'ai essayé , cela n'a pas fonctionné .
Sinon , quand tu dois attendre 20 minutes pour convertir ton film en .Avi puis , transferer avec iTunes qui prend -je ne sais combien de temps- pour te mettre ton film , c'est pas terrible.

Je sais de quoi je parle , voir signature.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> @iDuck : Viens donc essayer de faire un document potable avec iWork version iPad : J'ai essayé , cela n'a pas fonctionné .
> Sinon , quand tu dois attendre 20 minutes pour convertir ton film en .Avi puis , transferer avec iTunes qui prend -je ne sais combien de temps- pour te mettre ton film , c'est pas terrible.
> 
> Je sais de quoi je parle , voir signature.



La version iPad d'iWork est visiblement perfectible. Il n'en reste pas moins que la bureautique sur iPad, c'est jouable.

Si j'en crois un article paru dans le dernier numéro de la revue "Micro actuel", la vidéo HD et les jeux, sur les netbooks ce n'est pas jouable du tout. Sur l'iPad si.

Quant aux vidéos, tu sais bien que la logique d'Apple est de se passer des DVD. Tu télécharges tes films sur l'iTS et tu les transfères sur ton iPad. Quant aux DVD, la plupart ont des protections anticopies qu'il est interdit de contourner. Donc si tu convertis un film sur DVD pour le mettre sur ton iPad, tu enfreins la loi.

Alors l'un comme l'autre a ses qualités et défauts mais ça n'enlève rien au fait que les netbooks ne sont que des ordinateurs portables au rabais et qu'à choisir entre les 2 je choisis l'iPad.

Sinon, tant qu'à avoir "un vrai ordinateur", autant prendre un ordinateur portable. On fait plus de choses qu'avec un netbook.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2010)

Il est certain que ça refroidit un peu : quand je vois ma filmothèque numérique, j'imagine les heures de conversion qui m'attendraient pour l'iPad.

C'est d'ailleurs intéressant : le monde Apple est partiellement ouvert (comme tout domaine informatique : c'est comme ça). Les ordinateurs sont fermés au quart, les objets mobiles aux trois quarts. L'iPad, qui fait un pont entre les deux supportera-t-il d'être aussi fermé que l'iPhone ? Pour l'instant, les chiffres de vente satisfaisants impliquent que oui.


----------



## yvos (15 Juin 2010)

Il y a tellement de choses qu'un netbook ne pourra pas faire par rapport à un ipad...
c'est toujours pareil : ipad et netbook sont deux produits aux objectifs différents. C'est sans fin ces comparaisons.  

bon, j'attend une nouvelle livraison à l'apple store du louvre. L'attente me permet d'essayer de trouver un usage à ce truc


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> La version iPad d'iWork est visiblement perfectible. Il n'en reste pas moins que la bureautique sur iPad, c'est jouable.
> 
> Si j'en crois un article paru dans le dernier numéro de la revue "Micro actuel", la vidéo HD et les jeux, sur les netbooks ce n'est pas jouable du tout. Sur l'iPad si.
> 
> ...



Les netbook lisent le HD1080 avec une carte broadcom ou alors , avec le Ion Next Gen de chez Nvidia , et ils coutent moins de 400.
Pour les films  , j'ai payé une taxe de copie privée , j'ai donc le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce qui m'appartient.
Les netbook ne sont pas des ordinateurs portables au rabais car dans ce cas , tu peux aussi dire que le MacBook Air l'est. (Puisque tu as des netbook avec du C2D SU7300).


----------



## yvos (15 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour les films  , j'ai payé une taxe de copie privée , j'ai donc le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce qui m'appartient.



non  (mais ce n'est pas sujet ici)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Merde , je croyais que ca passait .
Tant pis , je ferai ce que je voudrai quand même .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Juin 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Il y a tellement de choses qu'un netbook ne pourra pas faire par rapport à un ipad...
> c'est toujours pareil : ipad et netbook sont deux produits aux objectifs différents. C'est sans fin ces comparaisons.



Certes. Mais de mon point de vue, les netbooks sont des ordinateurs portables qui essaient de ne pas l'être et n'apportent rien par rapport aux ordinateurs classiques.

L'iPad, quels que soient ses défauts, apporte une autre expérience utilisateur que celle offerte par les ordinateurs classiques.




etienne000 a dit:


> Les netbook lisent le HD1080 avec une carte broadcom ou alors , avec le Ion Next Gen de chez Nvidia , et ils coutent moins de 400&#8364;.



Va dire ça à Micro actuel.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Ils disent quoi chez Micro Actuel ? .
Ils ont bien dit que mes Bose , elle valaient 5.5/10 et que des logitech toutes pourraves valaient 8/10 donc franchement...


----------



## boodou (15 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Il est certain que ça refroidit un peu : quand je vois ma filmothèque numérique, j'imagine les heures de conversion qui m'attendraient pour l'iPad.


Faut juste lancer le bouzin, ce n'est pas insurmontable 



yvos a dit:


> bon, j'attend une nouvelle livraison à l'apple store du louvre. L'attente me permet d'essayer de trouver un usage à ce truc


Malheureusement, tu vas trouver


----------



## Jellybass (15 Juin 2010)

*Air Video* permet la télédiffusion de films depuis le Mac (ou PC) vers l'iPad avec conversion à la volée. La majorité des formats sont supportés (.avi entre autres). C'est une application remarquable !

On peut accéder au contenu de son ordinateur localement ou à distance via la création très simple d'un serveur (cela dit, chez moi cette dernière fonction ne marche pas très bien).

NB : le site ne mentionne que la version iPhone, mais il existe une superbe version iPad.


----------



## woulf (15 Juin 2010)

yvos a dit:


> bon, j'attend une nouvelle livraison à l'apple store du louvre. L'attente me permet d'essayer de trouver un usage à ce truc



Tiens, toi qui fait de temps en temps  de la photo, en videur de carte, c'est pas mal 
Je m'en sers régulièrement pour visionner et trier mes photos, très pratique, car après en me synchronisant avec mon ordi, hop, les voilà dans iphoto 
Bento pour ipad est pas mal aussi et Documents to go - plus proche d'un word et excel que pages et numbers, est enfin adapté au format et au clavier ipad, ça devient une belle solution de bureautique.

Ca ira, là M'sieur Yvos ?


----------



## Nûmenor (15 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pure invention. Des recherches Google et Bing aussi bien en français qu'en anglais se sont avérées être des échecs.




Pourtant, j'ai lu ça en surfant sur le web...
Vu que je n'ai pas envie de fouiller mon historique, j'ai trouvé ça pour toi dans la première page Google que j'ai trouvé, même si ça vient pas directement d'Apple: Steve Ballmer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

C'est vrai que Steve Ballmer est objectif à propos d'apple hein.
De plus , il réagissait par rapport à Jobs qui disait que les pc étaient des camions et que l'ipad allait les remplacer sur le long terme.(me souviens plus très bien , mais en gros , c'est ca.)


----------



## momo-fr (17 Juin 2010)

Reçu ce soir un message "ne pas répondre " : "Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le 21.06.2010" 

J'ai annulé dans ma commande l'étui et le kit de connexion photo (tous deux en rupture de stock).

Il faut que je me trouve un étui multiposition sur Bordeaux ce week-end :rateau:


----------



## yvos (17 Juin 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Tiens, toi qui fait de temps en temps  de la photo, en videur de carte, c'est pas mal
> Je m'en sers régulièrement pour visionner et trier mes photos, très pratique, car après en me synchronisant avec mon ordi, hop, les voilà dans iphoto
> Bento pour ipad est pas mal aussi et Documents to go - plus proche d'un word et excel que pages et numbers, est enfin adapté au format et au clavier ipad, ça devient une belle solution de bureautique.
> 
> Ca ira, là M'sieur Yvos ?



J'ai banni totalement iphoto pour la gestion des photos alors du coup, ipad comme vide carte, c'est très relatif  . Hormis le surf convivial sur le web (on a un portable qui ne servait qu'à cela et qui est en fin de vie), cela me servira plutôt de lecteur de pdf plutôt que de trimballer des impressions pour bosser dans le métro (reste à définir la meilleure manière de gérer ces documents) et je crois que les enfants vont lui trouver une destination, à cet ipad ("ho papa c'est quoi le carton avec le gros téléphone" - je sens les conflits familiaux se profiler). Et probablement à la lecture de magazines.


----------



## woulf (17 Juin 2010)

Bah, tu pourrais utiliser iphoto comme transit uniquement, mais si ta décision est politique... 

Pour les pdf, good reader est vraiment bien et permet de les organiser, books permettra de les lire avec le prochain update, mais n'aura sûrement pas les mêmes options de rangement et d'organisation que good reader.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Et pourquoi pas l'iPed ? il fait moins de 100 


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

Proco via , va utiliser ton iPed avec ca .
De plus , avec android !
(qui même avec du qualcomm 600mhz + 256mo de ram est moins fluide qu'un iPhone 3g ).


----------



## Danoc (18 Juin 2010)

Bon bah comme je le pensais, ce qui suit me confirme qu'on a bien affaire à une grosse version beta de l'ipad:



> We have since heard that the upcoming iPhone 4's RAM has again been upgraded. This will bring it to a total of 512MB of RAM, twice as much as the 3GS and iPad. This number actually contradicts tear down photos of a prototype iPhone 4 that was leaked to the internet. An analysis of that prototype device showed it only carried 256MB of RAM. The 512MB figure, however, does agree with a Digitimes report from May 17th that confirmed a 960x640 screen resolution, thinner display, and indeed 512MB of RAM. We had heard that Apple confirmed this 512MB figure during one of the WWDC sessions last week, and have now verified this. The session it was revealed in is now available (Session 147, Advanced Performance Optimization on iPhone OS, pt 2) for registered Apple developers.
> 
> The added RAM should help overall performance and multi-tasking on the new iPhone 4. It could also explain why the iMovie App that Apple introduced at WWDC will only run on the iPhone 4. Apple has said iMovie will only run on the iPhone 4 and not the 3GS or even the iPad. It seems conceivable that it actually makes use of the extra RAM offered by the iPhone 4.



http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/17/iphone-4-confirmed-to-have-512mb-of-ram-twice-the-ipad-and-3gs/

Déjà un logiciel (imovie App) que l'ipad ne peut pas faire fonctionner sur iOS4.


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Juin 2010)

Danoc a dit:


> Bon bah comme je le pensais, ce qui suit me confirme qu'on a bien affaire à une grosse version beta de l'ipad:
> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/06/17/iphone-4-confirmed-to-have-512mb-of-ram-twice-the-ipad-and-3gs/
> 
> Déjà un logiciel (imovie App) que l'ipad ne peut pas faire fonctionner sur iOS4.



En même temps, c'est pas une surprise, en ensuite, c'est quoi l'intérêt d'iMovie sur iPad sans caméra?

Au fait: j'ai reçu mon iPad hier avec de l'avance, car commandée le 15, je l'ai reçu le 17 

Autre chose, jene comprends pas comment il est possible que l'iPad et l'iPhone 4 aient des mémoires différentes, sachant que la mémoire est intégrée à la puce A4... En gros, ce n'est plus un A4 utilisé dans l'iPad mais une version supérieure?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> En même temps, c'est pas une surprise, en ensuite, c'est quoi l'intérêt d'iMovie sur iPad sans caméra?



+ 1

Je trouve aussi qu'en l'absence de caméra, iMovie sur iPad est d'un intérêt très relatif. Pour les films autres que ceux réalisés avec un smartphone ou autre engin doté d'une caméra, la version Mac d'iMovie me semble plus adaptée (sans parler de la place que ça prend).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2010)

Cependant , je ne dirais pas non à iPhoto puisque on peut importer des photos avec le connexion kit .
Et pour les 256Mo de ram , c'est suffisant , l'iPad est bien plus fluide qu'un truc sous android gonflé en ram .


----------



## yvos (18 Juin 2010)

1ere chose : ne pas attendre d'une tablette qu'elle fasse comme un portable 
2ème chose : éviter les achats dès la 1ère version si on en veut toujours plus. 
3ème chose : imovie, c'est bien gentil, mais hormis quelques fonctions basiques, j'attend de voir les réalisations avec un iphone, quand bien même il y aurait 512 Mo 
4ème chose : la priorité des priorités, à mon avis, est vraiment de blinder les fonctions qui sont l'intérêt principal d'une tablette -> lecture de documents. A commencer par le transfert de doc et la retouche de petites prod'. Parce qu'il y a plein de solution mais à ce jour, impossible de procéder de la plus simple des manières qui soit : prendre des docs (pdf, .doc, etc) depuis une clé usb ou en connectant l'ipad à n'importe quel ordi. Il faut systématiquement passer par le wifi (ce qui suppose existence du wifi puis insertion des clés), ce qui est un frein à l'échange. Un comble pour ce type d'appareil je trouve.
En l'occurrence, c'est moins un problème technique qu'une approche à revoir.


----------



## Danoc (18 Juin 2010)

Ok. Donc vous avez tranché, l'édition vidéo sur ipad est inutile, tout le monde s'en fout.  Vous êtes vachement flexibles dans vos raisonnements dis-donc ! 

imovie app 512, ça montre qu'il l y aura des softs iOS qui ne tourneront pas sur ipad dès sa première année de commercialisation. Niveau obsolescence technologique, on a rarement vu pire. Et on ne sait même pas comment réagira le multitâche sur cet ipad. 

Allez sur les forum anglophones, tout le monde a déjà tiré la conclusion.


----------



## Hellix06 (18 Juin 2010)

Danoc a dit:


> Ok. Donc vous avez tranché, l'édition vidéo sur ipad est inutile, tout le monde s'en fout.  Vous êtes vachement flexibles dans vos raisonnements dis-donc !
> 
> imovie app 512, ça montre qu'il l y aura des softs iOS qui ne tourneront pas sur ipad dès sa première année de commercialisation. Niveau obsolescence technologique, on a rarement vu pire. Et on ne sait même pas comment réagira le multitâche sur cet ipad.
> 
> Allez sur les forum anglophones, tout le monde a déjà tiré la conclusion.



La seule chose que ça montre, c'est qu'il faut 512MB de ram pour faire du traitement vidéo 720p. C'est une info ça?

Je sui d'accord que ça fait un peu bizarre que l'iPad ait moins de RAM que l'iPhone, même si j'ai encore des doutes: comme je le disais plus haut, la RAM est dans le chipset A4, donc j'ai du mal à concevoir qu'Apple ait changé le design de ses puces sans en changer le nom, juste pour rajouter de la RAM. Bref, si il existe 512MB sur iPhone c'est sans doute pour traiter l'enregistrement et le traitement de HD 720P, chose actuellement impossible sur l'iPad, et qui n'aurait que peu d'intérêt dans un futur proche, tant que l'iPad restera un périférique.


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2010)

@danoc

TU ne sais pas comment réagira l'iPad avec le multiâche et ses 256 Mo de RAM. D'autres n'ont pas attendu l'iOS 4 pour expérimenté le multitâche, qui plus est dans une version plus gourmande que l'implémentation d'iOS 4 qui suspend les applis (sauf quelques exceptions (VOIP & co), et savent très bien que même avec 256 Mo, pas de problème pour faire du multitâche. Cela limite juste le nombre d'applications qui peuvent être ouvertes en même temps.

Quand aux applications qui nécessiterait plus de 256Mo, tu penses bien qu'il n'existera pas de telles application en version iPad tant que celui-ci ne dispose pas plus de RAM. Et même à ce moment là, ca attendra au moins deux génération, car à tu vu beaucoup d'application iPhone qui ne fonctionnent que sur iPhone 3GS pour des raisons de RAM, alors même que l'iPhone 3GS a 2 fois plus de RAM que l'iPhone 3G? Non, il n'y en pas, les seuls limitation sont la non possibilité d'utiliser des fonctionnalité utilisant la boussole (réalité augmenté), ce qui, en général n'empeche pas les applications en question de fonctionner pour les autres fonctionnalités qu'elles ont à offrir.

Il en sera de même avec l'iPad, les développeurs ne sont pas suffisamment idiot pour arreter de supporter la génération précedente dès qu'un nouveau modèle sort, et l'historique de l'iPhone en est une preuve indéniable. 

Le cas d'iMovie est spéciale, le but étant d'ajouter un argument technique et marketing pour faire vendre l'iPhone, mais cela n'interdit aucunement ce genre de logiciels à des modèles doté de moins de RAM, il existe d'ailleurs d'ores et déjà des logiciels de montage sur l'AppStore qui fonctionnent sur iPhone 3GS sans soucis, et cela bien qu'il n'ait que 256Mo de RAM, preuve que cela est parfaitement faisable. Cependant, il ne faut pas espérer voir iMovie sur iPad, pour des raisons économiques et marketing. Du moins tant que l'iPad n'a pas de caméra pour filmer.

@Helix06

Au contraire, aucunement besoin de changer le nom d'une puce pour une variation qui ne se joue que surz la quantité de RAM. Par exemple, Intel vend de nombreux processeurs différents sous le nom Core 2 Duo, les variation se font sur la mémoire cache embarqué, et la fréquence du bus, ainsi qu'evidement la fréquence du coeur, mais aussi certains jeux d'instructions qui ne sont pas tous présent sur toutes les variantes de Core2Duo (tel que les instructions de virtualisation). Il n'empeche que tous ces CPUs s'appellent Core2Duo, qui est le nom marketing, par contre leur désignation technique varie, tel que P8600 ou T9300.

De même pour l'A4, c'est le nom marketing, et non le nom technique, il n'a aucune raison de changer pour une modification minime tel que la quantité de RAM, par contre, le nom technique ne sera certainement pas le même que celui utilisé dans l'iPad.


----------



## Danoc (18 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Quand aux applications qui nécessiterait plus de 256Mo, tu penses bien qu'il n'existera pas de telles application en version iPad tant que celui-ci ne dispose pas plus de RAM.



Je crois qu'il faut que tu relise ta phrase, parce qu'elle ne dit rien. "Il n'y aura pas d'appli ipad 512 tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'ipad 512." 

Ok, imovie sur ipad et apps iOS 512MB, on verra, wait & see!


----------



## Frodon (18 Juin 2010)

Danoc a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il faut que tu relise ta phrase, parce qu'elle ne dit rien. "Il n'y aura pas d'appli ipad 512 tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'ipad 512."
> 
> Ok, imovie sur ipad et apps iOS 512MB, on verra, wait & see!



Oui j'enfonce une porte ouverte, pourquoi crois tu que je dis cela sur un ton d'evidence en l'introduisant par "tu penses bien"??? C'est justement pour souligner que je ne fais qu'enfoncer une porte ouverte!


----------



## Macuserman (18 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> @danoc
> 
> TU ne sais pas comment réagira l'iPad avec le multiâche et ses 256 Mo de RAM. D'autres n'ont pas attendu l'iOS 4 pour expérimenté le multitâche, qui plus est dans une version plus gourmande que l'implémentation d'iOS 4 qui suspend les applis (sauf quelques exceptions (VOIP & co), et savent très bien que même avec 256 Mo, pas de problème pour faire du multitâche. Cela limite juste le nombre d'applications qui peuvent être ouvertes en même temps.



Je confirme. Strictement aucun souci pour le multi tache sur iPhone 3GS. Les 256Mo sont très largement suffisants. AppBox pro me le prouve. Malgré tout, mieux vaut enlever certaines applications lancées qu'une seule fois pour libérer de la mémoire pour d'autres.


----------



## F118I4 (19 Juin 2010)

De toute façon c' est qu' une histoire de confort et d' optimisation....
Il y a plus d' un an je faisais du multi tache avec mon 3G jailbreaké et c' était parfait pour mon utilisation (pas de grosse lenteur) 2 ou 3 App maxi en tache de fond sur un 3G de 128mo de Ram cela pose aucun problème.
Encore une fois le problème n' est pas la! Il y aura toujours des idiots pour ouvrir 15 app en tache de fond sans en avoir l' utilité et dire "mais pourquoi mon téléphone ou iPad ram?"
C' est vrai que le multi tache d' Apple est optimisé et efficace mais en même temps c' est juste du marketing pour passer sur un 3GS ou 4G.

Je voulais quand même souligner qu' a chaque fois que mon app dropbox plante je suis obliger de faire un hard reboot enfin voilà 2 minutes de perdues, on aimerait bien un jour un Sbsetting light, un utilitaire pour faire des respring, respring and lock ou encore refresh enfin c' est pas pour demain vu la politique d' aujourd'hui ....


----------



## Danoc (19 Juin 2010)

"Je n'ai pas besoin de 512, donc les autres n'ont pas besoin de 512". C'est ça, j'ai bon ?


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> qui n'aurait que peu d'intérêt dans un futur proche, *tant que l'iPad restera un périférique*.




Mais n'est-ce pas là le destin de l'iPad ?

Pourquoi vouloir en faire un sous-Macbook Air, ou une quelconque tablette comme les autres ?

Pourquoi vouloir à tou(s ou t) prix vouloir en faire un PC (au sens personnal computer et non pas PC Windows) ?


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Mais n'est-ce pas là le destin de l'iPad ?
> 
> Pourquoi vouloir en faire un sous-Macbook Air, ou une quelconque tablette comme les autres ?
> 
> Pourquoi vouloir à tou(s ou t) prix vouloir en faire un PC (au sens personnal computer et non pas PC Windows) ?


Certes. On pourra cependant noter la petite incertitude, disons l'entre-deux, que même Apple contribue à renforcer en proposant et en mettant en avant une utilisation pour autre chose que du _fun_ avec iWork pour iPad. Rien que ça aide bien à hésiter quant à la nature de l'objet.


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Mais n'est-ce pas là le destin de l'iPad ?
> 
> Pourquoi vouloir en faire un sous-Macbook Air, ou une quelconque tablette comme les autres ?
> 
> Pourquoi vouloir à tou(s ou t) prix vouloir en faire un PC (au sens personnal computer et non pas PC Windows) ?



Cela dit, l'iPad n'est pas un périphérique, car un périphérique est un matériel qui étend et ajoute des fonctionnalité à la machine à laquelle il est connecté et ne peut fonctionner ordinateur. De ce fait, une imprimant , un disque dur externe ou une souris sont des périphériques.

A l'inverse, l'iPad lui n'apporte aucune fonctionnalité au Mac lorsqu'on le connecte à ce dernier,  on ne connecte l'iPad à un Mac ou un PC que pour le synchronizer, c'est à dire le sauvegarder et faire en sorte qu'il soit à jour par rapport au Mac et inversement. Il n'a aucunement besoin d'être relié à un ordinateur classique pour être utilisé. Au contraire, il est conçu p our être utilisé de façon mobile, et donc indépendamment de tout ordinateur. La connexion à l'ordinateur ne servant que pour des besoins de synchronisation, c'est à dire pour s'assurer d'avoir le même contenu sur l'iPad que sur l'ordinateur, et de sauvegarde, c'est à dire pour pouvoir remettre l'iPad dans son état précédent en cas de problème.
Mais la connexion à l'ordinateur ne sert à rien pour utiliser l'iPad, elle n'a comme fonction que de sauvegarder ou synchroniser le contenu.

Ceci fait de l'iPad un ordinateur secondaire, au même titre que les PDA ou même qu'un autre Mac, puisqu'il existe aussi des loyens de synchronizer les Macs entre eux, d'autant que l'iPad permet de télécharger directement des contenus, depuis un siate Web, FTP ou les services Apple, sans en passer par une synchro iTunes.

Pour moi il n'y a pas d'ambigiuité, l'iPad est un mini ordinateur, ni plus ni moins, et plus je l'utilise plus il confirme ce statut. Certes il a moins de puissance et de fonctionnalité qu'un ordinateur classique, mais il garde tout les attribuent qui définisse un ordinateur qui sont:

- Un CPU, de la RAM, une carte graphique, un écran, une interface (graphique ici)
- La possibilité d'installer des applications
- La possibilité de créer du contenu (Omnigraffle, iWork, SketchBook Pro, Documents To Go...etc)
- Et même la possiblité de télécharger du contenu (via iCab Mobile, Good Reader...), et même d'organiser ses fichiers (via GoodReader (et ses concurrents)), et de les ouvrir avec n'importe quelle application supportant le format du fichier.

Alors certes il n'a pas la puisssance ni l'ouverture de la plupart des plateformes d'ordinateur classiques, mais ca n'est ni la puissance ni le niveau d'ouverture ou de fermeture d'une plateforme qui définissent ce qu'est un ordinateur.

A noter que l'iPhone avec iOS 4 qui dispose des même fonctionnalités de gestion de fichiers que iPhone OS 3.2 de l'iPad, sera autant un ordinateur que l'iPad à ce titre, mais un ordinateur de poche avec les limitations qu'implique le petit écran de 3,5".


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Certes. On pourra cependant noter la petite incertitude, disons l'entre-deux, que même Apple contribue à renforcer en proposant et en mettant en avant une utilisation pour autre chose que du _fun_ avec iWork pour iPad. Rien que ça aide bien à hésiter quant à la nature de l'objet.



Tout à fait d'accord. Apple sait-elle vraiment quel sera l'avenir de cet objet séduisant ? N'est-ce pas ce qu'en feront les utilisateurs qui déterminera sont destin ? Si c'est le cas, Apple est coutumière du fait, l'iPad évoluera "peut-être" dans le sens du souhait des utilisateurs, tout en les contraignant à suivre le chemin tracé par elle. Car est-il bien sûr qu'Apple se laissera faire afin que ce produit évolue vers la haut pour en faire un nouveau MacBook ? Personnellement, je n'en crois rien. Avec l'iPad, Apple a créé un nouveau produit après avoir, comme d'habitude, bien étudié le marché des tablettes et décidé que ce marché n'avait pas d'avenir sérieux dans l'état, où ce type de matériel, un sous-portable plutôt orienté Web, n'avait pas d'attrait particulier. Avec l'iPad, Apple n'a rien inventé, mais a fait une innovation de taille en introduisant, dans une petite machine plutôt bien taillée, l'élargissement de ce qui existait pour l'iPhone, et l'iPod : la notion de "bibliothèque" après avoir introduit la notion de "discothèque", "filmothèque" et "vidéothèque", tout en proposant une "logithèque" par le même canal de vente, poursuivant le tissage de sa toile. D'une certaine manière le principe de dématérialisation des "produits culturels" cher à Apple atteint une sorte d'apogée (que reste-il encore comme niche ?), et, à sa façon, lutte contre le piratage.

Si l'iPad est l'aboutissement (provisoire) de ce principe de dématérialisation et que le public la suit, alors il est assez évident que l'iPad ne sera jamais un sous-quelque chose, mais un produit de loisir et de culture de type "tout-en-un" qui prendra place dans le quotidien, tout comme l'iPod, tout comme l'iPhone. Il faut remarquer que,  dans le langage courant, on ne parle plus de lecteur MP3 mais d'iPod, de téléphone portable mais d'iPhone, et que "iPad" devient un nouveau mot. Apple est terriblement efficace sur le plan marketing, terriblement astucieuse dans la "sublimation" des objets existants mais "vulgaires", et dans l'art (ou dans la science, au choix) des systèmes d'exploitation.

Personnellement, je ne crois pas à une évolution matérielle de l'iPad vers l'ordinateur portable. Il y aura quelques évolutions, sans aucun doute, mais toutes convergeront dans le sens du produit. Pourquoi en faire un téléphone ? Et l'iPhone alors ? Pourquoi introduire une Webcam ? Et l'iPhone nouveau alors ? Bientôt les demandes fuseront pour que l'écran soit plus grand. Pourquoi ne pas avoir accès aux livres au format "quarto" ? L'un des buts affichés, sinon la cible essentielle, est, si j'ai compris "la lecture". Pour concurrencer le livre papier, ce n'est pas la diversité des livres proposés qui me gêne, c'est plutôt la qualité de l'écran censé remplacer le papier. Quand, comme moi, l'on a une vue très altérée par la myopie et la presbytie, et qu'on aime lire, c'est essentiel.

Pour répondre en même temps à Frodon, sans vouloir jouer sur les mots, je ne pense pas que l'iPad soit un ordinateur, et qu'il est plus proche d'un périphérique que d'un ordinateur, même s'il en a la structure et les composants. C'est un objet, un bel objet, utilisant toutes les ressources de l'informatique, matérielles et logicielles, qui lui sont nécessaires pour être un périphérique terriblement intelligent, mais qui ne me rendra pas les services que me rend mon iMac. Et, plus encore que l'iPhone et l'iPod, il est davantage tributaire "des autres". C'est pour cela que, bien qu'il ait la possibilité de créer quelques contenus, cela reste limité malgré tout (pour le moment) et ceux qui en ont usé ne semblent pas tout à fait satisfaits. Car, s'il s'agit de créer du texte, et être contraint de le retravailler ensuite sur un ordinateur d'usage général, autant se satisfaire de TextEdit, ou équivalent, plutôt qu'utiliser un Pages ou un Word, ou tout autre, limités fonctionnellement. Jusqu'à évolution contraire, l'iPad n'est destiné qu'à faire du "contenu brouillon", et à recevoir du "contenu finalisé"

La notion de périphérique, à laquelle je tiens pour le moment, me semble tout à fait valable car, finalement, l'iPad reçoit davantage qu'il ne donne. Il n'est pas aussi autonome que l'iPod, qui, une fois "rempli" s'assume tout seul, ni que l'iPhone qui, lui, communique (et échange) dans tous les sens, sans périphérique, sans être un périphérique, tout en étant un véritable ordinateur, mais très spécialisé, et davantage que l'est l'iPad dans l'état.


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

@iluro

Nous sommes donc en désaccord total avec le sens du mot "périphérique". Selon moi, un périphérique est un appareil qui ne peut fonctionner que branché (avec fil ou non) à un ordinateur, sans cela il ne fonctionne pas du tout et est inutile.

Or cela n'est pas le cas de l'iPad, ni de l'iPhone d'ailleurs, ils fonctionnent tout deux sans aucun soucis en étant totalement libre de toute connexion avec un ordinateur.

Je dirais même plus, ton affirmation que l'iPad recoit plus qu'il ne donne est FAUSSE! En tout cas dans mon cas. En effet, j'ajoute de applications (via l'AppStore), de la musique, de la video (via iTunes ou même directement sur le Web en la téléchargeant via iCab Mobile ou autre), des livres...etc directement depuis l'iPad ou l'iPhone, il est très très rare que je télécharge d'abord sur l'ordinateur puis que je synchronise, car je trouve cela bien plus pratique de récupérer le contenu que je désir directement sur l'iPad ou l'iPhone sans en passer par la synchro.
La synchro me sert ensuite à synchroniser ce contenu récupéré pour l'avoir sur tous mes appareils (Mac, iPhone et iPad), ce qui est la définition même de la synchronisation.

L'iPad est tout aussi autonome qu'un iPhone sous iOS 4 et bien plus qu'un iPhone sous iPhone OS 3, du fait de son système de gestion de fichier, et son écran 10" lui ouvres les portes d'appplications propres aux ordinateurs classiques.

C'est bien simple, mon ordinateur ne me sert guère plus qu'à programmer ou d'autres activités un peu plus poussé non possible pour le moment sur l'iPad, mais il reste éteind la plupart du temps, preuve que l'iPad le remplace pour nombre de tâches et donc que l'iPad est bel et bien un ordinateur, puisqu'il me rend des services identiques, et que je l'utilise de la même façon qu'un ordinateur, dans la limite de ses capacités propres évidement.

Que fais je avec mon iPad??

- Je télécharge du contenu (applications, documents, musiques, vidéos, photos...etc), et pas seulement depuis l'iTunes Store, mais aussi depuis des sites tout à fait classiques totalement indépendants d'Apple.
- Je surf sur internet, consulte mes mails, y répond, en envoit, fait du chat....etc
- Je rédige des documents, fait des feuilles de calcul, prend des notes, retouche des photos...etc
- Je réorganise mes fichiers (via good reader), supprime, renomme, ajoute, déplace...etc
- Je lis des livres, des journaux
- Je regarde des vidéos, écoute de la musique...etc


Bref, tout ce que je fais sur un ordinateur comme un autre, dans la limite des capacités (notamment au niveau performances), de ce que me permert cet ordinateur qui s'appelle l'iPad. Donc tu diras ce que tu veux, mais ayant l'expérience de l'usage de l'iPad au quotidien, les faits sont là et démontrent que l'iPad est bel et bien un ordinateur, d'apppoint certes, mais bien un ordinateur. Et tous ceux qui ont un iPad, et qui l'exploite à sa juste valeur, te le confirmerons.

Alors certe Pages 1.0 pour iPad n'est pas aussi complet que sa version Mac, mais c'est vite oublier ce qu'était Pages 1.0 sur Mac, et que les logiciels évolus.
De plus, bon nombre de gens, ce qui est mon cas, n'ont qu'un usage sommaire des suites bureautique, et ne rédigent jamais des rapports de 200 pages avec iWork ou MS Office, seulement quelques lettres parfois, ou documents trés simples ne nécessitant pas de fonctionnalité très poussées. Pour tous cela, même iWork pour iPad dans sa version 1.0 est suffisant et les documents produits ne nécessitent alors aucune retouche sur une suite bureautique plus complète. Je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais eu à retoucher les quelques documents que j'ai rédigé sur mon iPad. 
Enfin, il existe déjà des alternatives à iWork sur l'AppStore pour l'iPad, tel que Documents to Go ou encore QuickOffice, concurrence qui ne pourra que favoriser l'amélioration de ces suites bureautiques, puisque c'est tout l'intérêt et le rôle de la concurrence.

Raisonner comme tu le fais, c'est vite oublier qu'un logiciel cela évolu qu'une nouvelle plateforme a forcément, au départ, des logiciels dont les premières versions sont limités.
Avec de telles raisonnements, on pourrait donc affirmer qu'un PC sous Haiku OS ou autres OS alternatifs récents et avec peu de logiciels et dont les quelques logiciels sont bien plus limités que leurs équivalents Windows, Mac OS X ou Linux, ne sont pas des ordinateurs, parce que lesur logithèque n'est psa aussi fournie et avancée en tereme de fonctionnalité que ce que tu appalerais alors les "vrais" ordinateurs sous Linux, Mac OS X ou Windows??? Soyons sérieux, l'argument que l'iPad ne serait pas un ordinateur parce que certains de ces logiciels, tels qu'ils sont disponibles aujourd'hui, 19 juin 2010, ne sont pas encore aussi complet que leurs équivalent sur certains OS de bureau, n'a pas de sens! Car déjà c'est tout à fait logique, du fait de la jeunesse de l'iPad, que les premières versions des logiciels proposés soient plus limitées que des logiciels qui ont plusieurs années voir dizaines d'années de développement derrière eux et qui ont dépassé la version 1.0 depuis longtemps, mais surtout, c'est vite oublier qu'un logiciel ça évolu justement.

Ce qui définit un ordinateur ça n'est pas la richesse de sa logithèque et des fonctionnalités de celle-ci, cela serait bien trop restrictif comme définition et excluerait beaucoup d'OS alternatifs qui pourtant s'executes sur des PCs tout à fait classique. Ce qui signifierait que si on a un PC classique mais avec in OS alternatif à la logithèque jeune et bien moins fournie et riche fonctionnellement que celles des OS principaux, notre PC perdrai d'un coup son qualificatif d'ordinateur juste pour cette raison??? Soyons sérieux!!!

Un ordinateur est un appareil sur lequel on peut installer des applications, effectuer des tâches nécessitant des traitement informatique et permettant de gérer des documents (fichiers). Vouloir réduire xette définition à quelque chose de plus précis c'est exclure non seulement l'iPad et l'iPhone (surtout sous iOS 4), qui sont pourtant bel et bien des ordinateurs, mais aussi des PCs et Macs tout à fait classique si lar hasard nous vient l'idée de les faire fonctionner avec des OS alternatifs ayant une logithèque limitée, ce qui n'a pas de sens.


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> @iluro
> 
> Nous sommes donc en désaccord total avec le sens du mot "périphérique". Selon moi, un périphérique est un appareil qui ne peut fonctionner que branché (avec fil ou non) à un ordinateur, sans cela il ne fonctionne pas du tout et est inutile.
> 
> ...



Tu te contredis, tu dis que l'iPad est aussi indépendant qu'un iPone alors que ce dernier est clairement un périphérique:

L'iPad restera un périphérique tant qu'il sera nécessaire d'avoir un Mac ou un PC pour l'activer, tant qu'il sera incapable d'installer ses propres mises a jour, tant qu'il ne sera pas possible d'avoir un navigateur de fichiers intégré a l'OS, tant que ce navigateur ne sera pas capable d'effectuer de transferts sur un ordinateur classique ou via un autre périférique (ex clé usb) sans passer par iTunes, qui, au passage, devient de plus en plus inadapté.
Pour l'instant, je le répète, l'iPad est un périphérique, dépendant d'un autre ordinateur pour son bon fonctionnement. On ne peut pas non plus comparer le confort d'utilisation d'un Mac et d'un iPad, ainsi que le niveau de productivité bien plus faible sur un iPad que sur un "camion".


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

@Helix

Non, je ne me contredit pas.

Tu as besoin obligatoirement d'un ordinateur pour utiliser un disque dur externe, une clé USB ou une imprimante. Sans ordinateurs, ces périphérique sont totalement inutile, et c'est pour cela que ce sont des périphérique, car ils n'ont aucune vie propre, ils ne peuvent être utilisé sans ordinateur.

L'iPhone n'est pas un périphérique, car il ne répond à la définition des périphériques, qui veut qu'il ne peut fonctionner sans être relié (avec ou sans fil), à un ordinateur.
L'iPhone est un smartphone, et donc aussi un téléphone portable. Comme tout téléphone portable et smartphone, il a une vie propre totalement indépendante d'un quelconque ordinateur.
As tu besoin de te trimballer avec ton ordinateur pour pouvoir utiliser ton iPhone??? Evidement que non (et heureusement!!! Ca serait pas pratique sinon).

Ni un PDA, ni un smartphone, ni un téléphone portable, ni une tablette, ni un iPod ne sont des périphériques, ce sont respectivement un ordinateur de poche, un téléphone portable qui font aussi ordinateur de poche (définition d'un smartphone), un téléphone portable simple, un ordinateur d'appoint, et un baladeurs MP3. Ce ne sont pas des périphériques car ils ont une vie propre indépendante de tout ordinateur.

Votre vision de ce qu'est un périphérique est erronée, car si on prenait votre définition, cela signifierai que tout appareil ayant les capacités de communiquer avec un ordinateur est un périphérique. Donc une XBox 360, une Wii, une PS3, une Freebox HD, un radio réveil avec WiFi, ou pire un autre ordinateur, seraient tous des périphériques, puisqsu'on peut les faire communiquer avec un ordinateurs et échanger des données?

Soyons sérieux, un périphérique est, comme son nom l'indique, un appareil qui est périphérique à un oridnateur et donc, par définition, ne peut fonctionner sans être relié à cet ordinateur, avec ou sans fil. Dès lors, dès qu'un appareil à une vie propre, comme ceux cités precedemment, il cesse d'être un périphérique, puisqu'il peut être utilisé en dehors de la périphérie d'un ordinateur, et cela même s'il dispose de fonctionnalités lui permettant d'échanger des données avec un ordinateur.

De même ton argument sur le fait que le niveau de productivité sur un iPad étant plus faible que sur un PC (ce qui n'est pas vrai dans tous les usages), suffirait à conclure qu'un iPad n'est pas un ordinateur, ne tient pas. Car cela excluerait des PC sous OS alternatif, or un PC est forcément un ordinateur, et cela même s'il tourne sous FreeDOS ou Haiku OS et que sa logithèque est alors limité et donc sa productivoté inférieure à celle d'un PC sous Windows ou Linux.

Vous voulez exclure l'iPad de la catégorie des ordinateurs parce qu'il ne vous convient pas dans son offre actuelle. Et pour cela vous voulez ajouter des critères qui n'ont rien à voir avec la définition d'ordinateur. Mais ca n'est pas vous qui faisez le monde, et un ordinateur, d'un point de vu stricte, c'est un appareil capable d'effectuer des traitements informatiques. Un ordinateur personnel c'est la même chose, mais avec en plus la capacité d'installer des applications et d'utiliser des fichiers.
L'iPad est conforme à ces deux définitions, et ca n'est pas parce que la facon dont il implémente la gestion daes application et des fichiers ne vous plait pas, que cela va l'empecher d'être un prdinateur. Il n'y a pas qu'une seule et unique façon d'implémenter une fonctionnalité.


----------



## Nicosun (19 Juin 2010)

Ben on en partant de zero l'ipad est indépendant d'un ordinateur et l'iphone aussi, le problème c'est que certain pensent d'abord a ce qu'ils ont en stock sur leurs ordinateurs donc forcement faut synchroniser et chaque réflexion part de l'ordinateur c'est biaisé dés le départ.

Mais si on par de zéro (pas de musique, pas de vidéo etc) ? la seule utilité de l'ordinateur c'est pour la mise à jour de l'OS et encore cela peut changer rapidement. Pour moi la seule vrai dépendances de l'iPad c'est l'itune-store pour les apps, musique etc 

Globalement c'est un périphérique de l'itune-store pour les achats et certainement d'un PC ou MAC

Voilà c'est juste mon point de vue


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Juin 2010)

@ Frodon:

Donc en suivant ton raisonnement, l'iPad est un ordinateur a part entière, mais qui ne peut se metre a jour, lire les clefs USB, gèrer correctement les fichiers, et même être activé sans la présence d'un autre. Mais ça reste un ordinateur.

Drôle de définition de l'indépendance que tu as là...

Pour reprendre tes mots quand je déballe mon iPad, et que je n'ai pas d'ordinateur, alors mon iPad devient totalement inutile car impossible a démarrer. Si je ne le met pas a jour régulièrement pour pouvoir continuer à installer et utiliser mes applications, le tout en passant obligatoirement par iTunes sur un autre ordinateur, alors l'iPad devient inutile...

Elle est ou l'indépendance sur l'iPad? C'est simple, elle est limitée a des apps comme goodreader qui daignent faire de l'iPad autre chose qu'un iPod touch géant (j'y vais quand même un peu fort, mais j'assume).

Sent from my iPad...


----------



## F118I4 (19 Juin 2010)

Danoc a dit:


> "Je n'ai pas besoin de 512, donc les autres n'ont pas besoin de 512". C'est ça, j'ai bon ?


Non mais de toute façon l' iPad 2 aura 512 (je pense, voir plus...) ce que je veux juste dire c' est que la "bête" l' iPhone (voir l' iPad) une fois jailbreaké se montre très véloce contrairement au dire d' Apple.
Sur mon expérience perso sur iPhone Edge et 3G jailbreaké depuis la version 1.0.2 j' ai jamais connu de gros ralentissement et même avec du multi tache, des thèmes, des info en lockscreen.
128, 256 ou 512 sont suffisant pour du multitâche seulement pour certain même 512 ça sera pas assez, est ce vraiment nécessaire pour l' utilisation actuelle?
C' est juste une histoire d' utilisation (y en a qui font n' imp et qui se plaignent tout le temps c' est tout)! De toute façon on s' arrêtera pas a 512!


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

Il existe de nombreux ordinateurs qui ne savent pas lire une clef USB faute de connecteurs USB, et c'est pourtant des ordinateurs

De plus, aucunement besoin d'un ordinateur pour transférer des fichiers sur l'iPad, tu peux utiliser une clefs WiFi (si si ca existe) ou simplement un service en ligne de fichier ou les emails.
A titre personnel, je n'utilise plus les clefs USB, car de nos jours, c'est devenu obsolète, qvec Internet et les services en ligne, c'est autrement plus pratique!!!

Si tu veux un iPad et que tu n'as pas d'ordinateur, comment fais tu??

Simple: Tu vas à l'AppleStore, tu achètes un iPad, et tu le fais activer sur place
Autre option: Tu vas chez un ami ou un voisin pour activer ton iPad

Une fois activé, tu peux l'alimenter directement soit viaz l'iTunes Store, soit en téléchargeant des fichiers depuis un site Web ou FTP, ou via un service en ligne de fichiers.
Pour installer les applis, tu peux le faire directement via l'AppStore.

Donc tu peu utiliser un iPad sans ordinateur. Mais quand bien même tu le brancherai à un prdinateur de temps en temps pour le sauvegarder ou échanger des fichiers avec cet ordinateur, cela n'en fait pas plus un périphérique, puisqu'il peut fonctionner sans être connecté à un ordinateur, la connexion à l'ordinateur n'étant utile que pour synchroniser et sauvegarder.

Dire que c'est un péripherique, cela reviendrai à dire que des appareils comme la XBox 360, la Freebox HD ou la PS3 sont des périphériques, puisqu'il peuvent étre connecté à un ordinateur pour transférer des fichiers.

Ca n'est pas parce que tu as besoin à un moment ou un autre de brancher un appareil à un ordinateur que cela en fait forcément un périphérique. Au contraire, à partir du moment où un appareil à une vie propre, il cesse d'être un périphérique. 
Un périphérique, est un appareil qui n'a AUCUNE vie propre et n'a aucune utilité s'il n'est pas connecté à un ordinateur. C'est le cas par exemple d'un disque dur. Tu ne peux rien faire avec un disque dur sans le brancher à un ordinateur. Mais par exemple un disque dur multimédia, qui a donc un OS et une vie propre, cesse d'être un périphérique, et c'est même un mini ordinateur, certe aux fonctionnalité très limités, mais il a un CPU, un GPU, de la RAM et une sortie écran, ce qui en fait un ordinateur.

Au contraire de l'iPad ou l'iPhone ou une PS3, qui ont une vie propre même lorsqu'ils sont totalement déconnecté de tout ordinateur. Ils ne sont donc pas des périphériques.

Vous voulez restreindre la définition d'ordinateurs aux PCs classiques, mais ouvrez un dictionnaire, vous verrez que la définition d'ordinateur englobe bien plus d'appareils que juste les PCs. 

En effet, à partir du moment où un appareil est capable de faire des traitements informatique, c'est un ordinateur. C'est pour cela que j'ose affirmer que même un disque dur multimédia ou encore plus simple, une calculatrice sont aussi des ordinateurs. Par contre, ces deux derniers ne sont pas des ordinateurs personnels, puisqu'on ne peut pas installer d'applications dessus, sauf quelques calculatrices très poussées.


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Juin 2010)

@ Frondon

Avoue que ton dernier post sent quand même le troll...

De nombreux ordinateurs  sans USB, ouais, c'est vrai que si tu considères une clculette comme un ordinateur, ouais 

Ensuite, elle est ou l'indépendance de squatter l'ordinateur de ton APR ou de ton voisin pour l'activation et la mise a jour de l'iPad? Franchement, c'était de l'humour j'espère?

Puis le coup des clefs USB obsolètes, j'ai cru mourir de rire un instant. C'est vrai que c'est tellement plus rapide le transfert par le bifide fichiers de 500Mo et plus... Surtout sans le multitâche... La bonne blague!

L'iPad esttout sauf totalement indépendant comme tu le souhaiterais, ou comme tonton Steve aimerait le laisser entendre.

Maintenant, j'ai une vidéo sur mon iPad, mon pote aimerait que je lui file sur son propre iPad. Je fais quoi? On se réunit pres d'une borne wifi, et on se passe le tout en ftp, ce qui va prendre des heures, pour peu que ce soit possible de l'extraire de la fonction iPod?

Puis télécharger les applis de 1,7Gb en wifi, sans y passer 5h, c'est une blague? Je fais quoi, la aussi je vais chez le voisin?

Encore une fois, elle est ou ton indépendance?


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

@Helix 
Si tu mets des gros fichiers sur tes clefs USB, c'est sur que ça sera plus intéressant la clef, sauf évidement si tu as la fibre optique. 

A titre perso, pour les gros fichier, je les transfert directement via iTunes. Mais c'et quand même rare que je doivent transférer de gros fichier.  Enfin pour le fait que je dise qu'une calculette est un ordinateur, c'est pas moi qui le dit, mais le dictionnaire. Ouvres un dictionnaire un jour sur le mot "ordinateur", tu verras que cela englobe bien plus de chose que les PCs.  Les PC ne sont d'ailleurs seulement une catégorie d'ordinateur, les ordinateurs personnels.

Sinon, tu parles de troll, mais avec tes 1,7Go en 5H en WiFi, tu fais fort aussi. Transférer 1,7Go en WiFi cela prend entre 2 et 5 minutes en WiFi suivant si tu es en 802.11n ou g.


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> @Helix Si tu mets des gros fichiers sur tes clefs USB, c'est sur que ça sera plus intéressant la clef, sauf évidement si tu as la fibre optique. A titre perso, pour les gros fichier, je les transfert directement via iTunes. Mais c'et quand même rare que je doivent transférer de gros fichier.  Enfin pour le fait que je dise qu'une calculette est un ordinateur, c'est pas moi qui le dit, mais le dictionnaire. Ouvres un dictionnaire un jour sur le mot "ordinateur", tu verras que cela englobe bien plus de chose que les PCs.  Les PC ne sont d'ailleurs seulement une catégorie d'ordinateur, les ordinateurs personnels.



Juste pour faire vite, car je vais éteindre l'iMac : en bref, tu te sers de ton iPad comme d'un ordinateur, et non pas comme d'un iPad. C'est donc dans cet esprit, tout à fait concevable, que tu raisonnes. Cela m'intéresse dans la mesure où je suis curieux de savoir comment les gens s'en servent, et le fil que j'ai ouvert précisément sur ce sujet n'a pas donné les résultats escomptés. Dans ton propre contexte, ton iPad "donne" sans aucun doute autant qu'il "reçoit". En bref, notre désaccord de tient pas à des termes sémantiques mais à l'usage que tu en fait, que personnellement je n'aurai pas, même si j'achetai l'iPad. Je suis bien davantage tenté par un MacBook que j'aurai du mal à amortir que par un iPad.

À+


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Je vote oui car je lui trouve plein d'utilités. Il ne remplace pas un mac book pro mais le complète avantageusement:
- emails/web: plus besoin de se trimballer un ordi
- j'utilise pas mal la  VOD sur itunes ainsi que l'achat de Mp3 + podcasts
- il y a un traitement de texte ages, et on peut avoir Google docs
- avec un support/clavier: oui extra comme petit ordi

J'attends car
- je veux voir l'évolution des applis  dans deux domaines:=
- bureautique et impression
- musique assistée par ordi

J'attends la prochaine version: plus de GO et une version 3G même si j'utiliserais ponctuellement la 3G (genre payer 10 euros ponctuellement )Donc au moins une version 32 GO/3G  pour moi, voire une 64 3G, mais en attendant une 2e version (baisse de px ou mieux pour le même px)

Mais j'étais réticent au début et là, je suis convaincu à 200%: ipad peut remplacer un mac pour la plupart des fonctions de base (celle que j'utilise le plus: traitement de texte, web mails vod) Au final je n'utiliserais plus le MBP que pour 
- audio MAO par ardour etc
- dictée vocale
- gravure cd etc

Donc je pense que d'ici 2 ans je n'utiliserai le IMAC que comme ordi familial/TV (même plus besoin de TV à terme ou pas de IMAC qd mon 24" sera obsolète: donc l'un ou l'autre, probable que la TV va dégager) et pour bosser:  le trio MBP/IPAD/IPHONE. Pour bosser: le plus léger, plus nomade, plus simple et plus d'autonomie possibles.


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> @Helix
> Si tu mets des gros fichiers sur tes clefs USB, c'est sur que ça sera plus intéressant la clef, sauf évidement si tu as la fibre optique.
> 
> A titre perso, pour les gros fichier, je les transfert directement via iTunes. Mais c'et quand même rare que je doivent transférer de gros fichier.  Enfin pour le fait que je dise qu'une calculette est un ordinateur, c'est pas moi qui le dit, mais le dictionnaire. Ouvres un dictionnaire un jour sur le mot "ordinateur", tu verras que cela englobe bien plus de chose que les PCs.  Les PC ne sont d'ailleurs seulement une catégorie d'ordinateur, les ordinateurs personnels.
> ...



Bizarre, 5 minutes c'est ce qu'il m'a fallut pour transférer 200Mo de mon MacBook pro vers mon iPad (tous les deux en wifi n) a l'aide d'un réseau créé par le Mac.
5 heures c'est ce qu'il m'a fallu pour DL l'app The Elements. La seule différence c'est que je l'ai fait sur mon Mac, en ethernet.
Faut pas confondre débit maximum théorique et réalité...


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> @ Frondon
> 
> Avoue que ton dernier post sent quand même le troll...


Faux



> De nombreux ordinateurs  sans USB, ouais, c'est vrai que si tu considères une clculette comme un ordinateur, ouais


La calculette est au sens de la définition du Larousse 2009 un ordinateur.



> Ensuite, elle est ou l'indépendance de squatter l'ordinateur de ton APR ou de ton voisin pour l'activation et la mise a jour de l'iPad? Franchement, c'était de l'humour j'espère?


Oui c'est sûr, il faut un ordinateur, mais tu n'achètes en général pas d'iPad si tu n'as pas d'ordi chez toi. Et si c'est quand même le cas, alors squatter une fois tous les 3 mois un ordi pour une mise à jour, ça reste quand même vachement indépendant.



> Le coup des clefs USB obsolètes, j'ai cru mourir de rire un instant. C'est vrai que c'est tellement plus rapide le transfert par le bifide fichiers de 500Mo et plus... Surtout sans le multitâche... La bonne blague!


Euuh la clé USB devient de plus en plus la disquette 3,5" d'hier. Ne t'en déplaise. Ça fait plus de 5 mois que je n'ai pas eu à m'en servir. J'ai un HDD externe, MobileMe, iWork.com ou même DropBox. Clé USB ? Connaît pas.
Transferts rapides ? HDD externe en FW800. (Et tu en as pour 120), et 320Go. Pas une clé USB ça. Et me sort pas l'argument de a portabilité, j'emmène mon HDD externe tout le temps avec moi, dans une pochette fournie par Seagate.



> L'iPad est tout sauf totalement indépendant comme tu le souhaiterais, ou comme tonton Steve aimerait le laisser entendre.


Dépendant d'iTunes ? Oui, et encore. Une activation, une sauvegarde mensuelle, et le rajout de chansons si tu les mets dessus. Les films ? Sur iTunes, depuis l'iPad, les vidéos ? Sur Youtube, depuis l'iPad 



> Maintenant, j'ai une vidéo sur mon iPad, mon pote aimerait que je lui file sur son propre iPad. Je fais quoi? On se réunit pres d'une borne wifi, et on se passe le tout en ftp, ce qui va prendre des heures, pour peu que ce soit possible de l'extraire de la fonction iPod?


DropBox ? Si c'est une vidéo de vacances, OK, ou si tu as fait cette vidéo, pourquoi pas. Mais sinon c'est illégal. 
Si c'est une vraiment belle vidéo, tu auras sûrement gravé un CD ou un DVD ou tu l'auras mise sur ton DD. Là une clé USB, pourquoi pas, mais sinon, bis repetita, une HDD externe fera l'affaire.



> Puis télécharger les applis de 1,7Gb en wifi, sans y passer 5h, c'est une blague? Je fais quoi, la aussi je vais chez le voisin?
> 
> Encore une fois, elle est ou ton indépendance?


LOL. Le fait que ça puisse mettre du temps n'est pas une antithèse au statut d'indépendance.
Les colonies américaines ont attendu 1776 pour être indépendantes. C'est long non ? Surtout depuis qu'ils s'y étaient installés. 
Et une appli de 250Mo met 12 minutes à se télécharger. Même si tu exagérais les 5 heures, tu ne passeras jamais ce temps à attendre.


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Juin 2010)

@ Macuserman

T'as lu le post juste au dessus? Aparemment non...

Mais je crois que je vais pas insister, si ça vous plait de penser que l'iPad est un ordinateur indépendant, que les clefs USB sont mortes et qu'elles seront vites remplacées par des services comme dropbox ou des disque dur externes plus encombrants, que c'est tout a fait normal de dépendre de son voisin pour pouvoir utiliser son iPad, que tout le monde possède la fibre optique chez soi pour télécharger un appli de. 1,7Gb en 5 minutes, et que la sainte parole de tonton Steve dépasse celle de tout le monde, c'est votre choix.

En attendant, ton disque dur fw 800, il se branche comment sur l'iPad? En wifi ou en USB?

Pour les 5 heures, preuve que si, j'ai attendu :sleep:.

Et puis cette manie de jouer avec le terme ordinateur... C'est franchement lassant...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Qu'a terme on ait une place pour mettre une clé usb ok mais j'ai pris l'habitude de sauvegarder mes données en ligne: ainsi c'est plus sécure qu'une clé ou un CD et je peux récupérer mes fichiers sur tout mac ou pc. Honnêtement j'ai acheté une clé usb le mois dernier qui m'a couté , pour ce que c'est , un bras. (8 GO genre 30 euros) Si petite que je l'ai paumée je sais pas ou elle est; autant dire qu'elle me sert PEU.
^^


----------



## J-Mac (19 Juin 2010)

Je ne sais pas si tout ce débat sémantique sur ce qu'est un ordinateur ou pas est éclairant au sujet de l'iPad, mais pourquoi pas. 

Est-ce que avec l'iPad je peux faire la même chose qu'avec un Mac, non. Si avec le Mac je peux faire la même chose qu'avec un iPad, non plus. Est-ce que l'iPad m'apporte quelque chose pour l'utilisation de mon MacBook et co? En l'état non, il n'apporte aucune fonctionnalité à mes macs. Donc je vois difficilement ce qu'on peut y qualifier de périphérique, je le déplorerais presque d'ailleurs. A part quelques applications très perfectibles qui apparemment permettent de l'utiliser comme écran secondaire, il n'ajoute aucune fonctionnalité à un ordinateur. Il en a le potentiel, mais actuellement ce n'est pas le cas. 

Pourquoi doit-on passer par l'ordinateur pour faire une mise à jour de l'iPad? Il est généralement conseillé avant une mise à jour d'un système Mac OSX d'en faire une sauvegarde auparavant? Et bien l'iPad l'impose tout simplement et dans cette situation c'est le Mac (ou PC) qui devient un périphérique de sauvegarde pour l'iPad.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Mais je crois que je vais pas insister, si ça vous plait de penser que l'iPad est un ordinateur indépendant, que les clefs USB sont mortes et qu'elles seront vite remplacées par des services comme DropBox ou des disque dur externes plus encombrants, que c'est tout a fait normal de dépendre de son voisin pour pouvoir utiliser son iPad, que tout le monde possède la fibre optique chez soi pour télécharger un appli de. 1,7Gb en 5 minutes, et que la sainte parole de tonton Steve dépasse celle de tout le monde, c'est votre choix.




Si tu considères les DD multimédia accessibles en WiFi, tu peux résoudre tous tes problèmes. Tu balances tout dessus et tu récupères ça sur ton iPad, en WiFi.
Tu parlais de clé USB, tu étais dans la même logique. Mon histoire de HDD FW800 ne faisait que te prouver que les clés USB sont à l'heure d'aujourd'hui désuètes. Ne t'en déplaise toujours autant.
Arrête de délirer. Qui achète un iPad sans avoir d'ordi ? Personne. Les personnes âgées ? Mouai, et encore. Elles ont 98% de chance d'avoir de la famille équipée informatiquement. 
Et personne n'a supposé que 100% des gens avec de la F.O chez soi, mais bon




> Pour les 5 heures, preuve que si, j'ai attendu.


Je peux rien faire si tu as un FAI qui se fout de ta gueule. 



> Et puis cette manie de jouer avec le terme ordinateur... C'est franchement lassant...


C'est vrai. Cette manie qu'ont les gens de se référer aux définitions des mots, c'est vraiment lassant. Bouhhh !!


PS: l'iPad est indépendant à quoi ? 2 choses près ? Oui, c'est ce que je pensais. On peu logiquement supposé qu'il est dépendant à 5% d'un autre ordinateur (ou calculette, ça dépend le sens du mot ordinateur bien sûr).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

En fait, comme pour tout.. appareil, tout dépend de l'utilisation que l'on en a . Un GSP "autonome"  (on m'en a offert un...) ne m'est d'aucune utilité mais le GPS intégré a l'IPHONE, oui. Un écran cinéma MAC à 800 euros ne m'est d'aucune utilité, mais le IMAC, oui, ma TV me sert de moins en moins , alors que je peux avoir la TNT et utiliser mon Imac comme enregistreur tv, oui, mon ipod 8 go ne me sert pas (trop petit) mon nouvel IPOD 160 ne me quitte plus, le IPAD me serait d'une grande utilité, je vois bien pourquoi, mais pour l'heure il est encore trop cher. (Bref mon IMAC sera fixé au mur finalement et je vendrai ma TV, ainsi que mon ipod8 ) 
--------
J'utilise mes anciens DD avec Time Machine mais j'ai projeté l'achat d'une TC car j'en ai marre desfils etc, trop de manipes ça me saoule. DOnc pas besoin de DD en pagaille, 1 seule TC et hop sauvegarde de tous les postes en WIFI sans même que je m'en occupe. C'est ca l'avenir, et le Cloud Computing: faut arrêter de s'empoisonner la vie avec l'informatique. J'ai passé des années avec Win, avec de gros PC,des Ghost par ci des quantités de sauvegardes sur CD etc, finalement c'est pas si fiable et surtout c'est pénible. Si pénible qu'au final on sauvegarde de moins en moins, jusqu'au moment ou ca plante..; J'ai fait une these croyez moi quand on finit sa journée à 23H voire plus tard, c'est pénible de s'infliger en plus vers 00H00 une sauvegarde quotidienne "manuellement" . TT cela je ne veux plus le faire. En plus avec la fatigue on se plante un jour ou l'autre. Au niveau fiabilité mon expérience est en plus la suivante:

Online (je parle de sites de sauvegarde pros pas de trucs à2 balles bien entendu) > HD>CD>USB.
--------
Si on n'en a pas l'usage il ne faut SURTOUT PAS l'acheter pour dire qu'on a le dernier appareil à la mode. Si on l'achète pour l'avoir,c'est un gadget de luxe, si on le prend car on en a l'utilité, c'est un bon appareil qui permet de s'extraire des contraintes habituelles de l"'informatique. Faut pas l'acheter parce que plein de gens l'achètent en ce moment mais parce qu' on se projette au quotidien avec cet appareil.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juin 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> Tout ça là


On est d'accord. Mais le concept d'autonomie et d'indépendance de l'iPad est tel qu'on puisse l'affirmer et/ou le démontrer.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Je vois pas le souci en ce qui me concerne; j'ai largement expliqué pourquoi : cloud computing. Je balancerais sur Mobile me ou Igoogle/Google doc comme je le fais déjà avec mes macs. En ce qui me concerne le seul souci que je vois avec IPAD c'est le prix: payer le px d'un Mac book pour un appareil sans usb sans lect/graveur cd etc, non, c'est encore trop cher. Mais c'est le prix de la nouveauté et de l'innovation. Ca évoluera très vite je pense. Sinon pour moi c'est un ordi y a aucun doute là dessus. Ce n' est le gadget inutile pour geeks idiots et asservis à Steve Jobbs comme des gens se complaisent à le dire (pas ici mais il y a plein de forums ou , quand on parle de IPAD on se fait incendier et traiter de tout). Encore faut il en avoir l'usage, comme pour tout ordi.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juin 2010)

Mais bien sûr que le Cloud va tout remplacer à terme (y compris les données "critiques", via chiffrement).
Maintenant, je comprends ton avis, mais quelque chose m'interpelle.
Tu parles de payer le prix d'un MacBook sans USB et lecteur/graveur USB. OK, mais tu fais comment ? Non, parce que un MB neuf c'est 899&#8364;. Tu te placerais donc dans un contexte iPad 3G-WiFi 64Go ?
OK, mais tu ne peux pas comparer. Tu gagnes même un modem 3G.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Selon moi un IPAD n'a vraiment de sens que si "on met le paquet" si c'est pour avoir une liseuse d'appoint à la mode pour lire 2/3 bouquins; faire joujou jusqu'en septembre et laisser moisir ensuite dans un coin, inutile.

Par expérience un appareil, qu'il soit ordi, audio tv ou autre doit vraiment être exploité a fond et quotidiennement sinon c'est un achat inutile

Donc: 

- 32 Go au moins
- 3G pour pouvoir même si c'est ponctuel, utiliser partout l'IPAD donc avoir la 3G au besoin
- avec clavier et dock 
- quelques bonnes applis ( dont tpage etc) et une bonne housse

Sans aller à 1000 euros, la facture est tout de même lourde: 699 + 69 + 39/50 euros (housse ) + cables pour mettre des photos (SD) et VGA (29X2) , bref les 800 on les atteint à l'aise. Pour l'heure c'est pour moi trop cher. Je n'ai pas de doute sur l'usage de l'IPAD mais son prix est trop élevé pour le moment. mon MBP 13" à 900 euros est d'un bien meilleur rapport Q/P voila ce que je dis, mais je n'ai pas de doute sur l'usage ni sur l'utilité de IPAD. Je l'ai testé et retesté je le trouve étonnant, réactif, formidable. Mais très cher pour ce qu'il est: même pas une paire d'écouteurs basiques comme on trouve pourtant sur un ipod shuffle, ni une lingette, non vraiment pour le prix c'est vraiment radin de la part de Apple.

J'ai peur aussi que apple se prenne un peu trop au sérieux quand je vois un mac mini à 700 euros, bref qui vivra verra. Un IMAC à 1000 euros je comprends, un IPAD à 900, non. Mais les deux outils sont remarquables, et ont chacun leur utilité.

Je ne parle donc pas d'utilité ni de légitimité de l'outil mais de légitimité du TARIF 2010 de certains appareils apple, dont celui de l'ipad.


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

@Hellix  
Donc tu as un sacré problème avec ton réseau, car je parle bien d'expérience réelles. En WiFi 82.11g je fais du 2 à 4Mo/sec réels et en 802.11n je fais du 8 à 12 Mo réel. J'ai plusieurs 100 aines de Go par jour qui transite sur mon réseau WiFi et 1Go je le transfère en quelques minutes, et heureusement, sinon ça serait l'horreur avec des délais tel que ceux que tu donnes.   Donc ton réseau a clairement un problème où il est déjà saturé. Car c'est sur que si tu fais du P2P (qui est le cauchemard des réseaux) en même temps que tu transfère tes 1,7Go, ça va pas aller bien vite.

A moins que tu parles en téléchargement par internet, mais dans ce cas tu es hors sujet par rapport au contexte dans lequel je te répondait, qui était de transférer une vidéo de 1,7Go entre deux iPad sur un même réseau, comme alternative à la clefs USB. Et dans ce contexte, si tu mets plus de 5 à 10 minutes max pour transféré 1,7Go sur un réseau local en WiFi 802.11g au minimum, y'a un soucis sur le réseau.


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> @Hellix
> Donc tu as un sacré problème avec ton réseau, car je parle bien d'expérience réelles. En WiFi 82.11g je fais du 4 à 6Mo/sec réels et en 802.11n je fais du 10 à 12 Mo réel. J'ai plusieurs 100 aines de Go par jour qui transite sur mon réseau WiFi et 1Go je le transfère en quelques minutes, et heureusement, sinon ça serait l'horreur avec des délais tel que ceux que tu donnes.   Donc ton réseau a clairement un problème où il est déjà saturé. Car c'est sur que si tu fais du P2P (qui est le cauchemard des réseaux) en même temps que tu transfère tes 1,7Go, ça va pas aller bien vite.
> 
> A moins que tu parles en téléchargement par internet, mais dans ce cas tu es hors sujet par rapport au contexte dans lequel je te répondait, qui était de transférer une vidéo de 1,7Go entre deux iPad sur un même réseau, comme alternative à la clefs USB. Et dans ce contexte, si tu mets plus de 5 à 10 minutes max pour transféré 1,7Go sur un réseau local en WiFi 802.11g au minimum, y'a un soucis sur le réseau.



Non, pas de P2P à la maison. Ma time capsule est branchée sur ma freebox, et mon mac est sur la time capsule en ethernet.
J'ai essayé le ftp et bonjour pour les transferts en wifi n sur le réseau local (via la TC), puis, voyant qu'il fallait 10 minutes pour transférer 171MB, j'ai laissé tombé.
Ensuite j'ai créé un réseau avec le mac en wifi pour réessayer sans passer pas la time capsule, il y a un mieux: 3 minutes pour transférer 1GB.

Ma connexion est, dans Nice Ouest (pas dans le trou du cul du monde non plus) à 170 Kio/sec au grand max, soit tout juste plus de 1 Mega, alors que je paie pour 20. Mais bon, on a déja appelé Free & France telecom (pour vérification du réseau), apparemment c'est tout à fait normal .

Alors quand je vois les gens qui me parlent de cloud computing alors que j'habite dans un ville moyenne et que les débits ne le permettent pas... disons que les clefs USB risquent de tourner pas mal de temps dans la région 

Puis j'ai pas du tout confiance en les sociétés au niveau de la protection de données.


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Ensuite j'ai créé un réseau avec le mac en wifi pour réessayer sans passer pas la time capsule, il y a un miex: 3 minutes pour transférer 1GB.



Bah tu vois quand tu veux!!!

Car je te rappelle qu'on parlait bien d'un transfert en rêseau local, voici le contexte que tu avais posé toi même:



			
				Helix06 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, j'ai une vidéo sur mon iPad, mon pote aimerait que je lui file sur son propre iPad. Je fais quoi? On se réunit pres d'une borne wifi, et on se passe le tout en ftp, ce qui va prendre des heures, pour peu que ce soit possible de l'extraire de la fonction iPod?



Ce qui implique que vous êtes tous les deux l'un à coté de l'autre ou très proche, suffisament pour que vous soyez sur le même réseau local. Voici pourquoi je trouvais tes 5H bien trop irréalistes.

Après évidement, si tu passes par ta connexion Internet à seulement 1Mbits/secs, je comprends que tu mettes 5 heures...

Pour les clefs USB, l'ironie de la chose est que l'iPad supporte parfaitement les clefs USB, d'ailleurs, si tu mets des photos et des videos dessus dans un dossier DCIM, tel que le ferait un appareil photo, et que tu le branche sur l'adaptateur Dock <-> USB, cela va marcher. Par contre, tu ne pourras pas accéder au système de fichier de la clef, car l'OS la monte dans /var/mnt, et ce répertoire n'est pas visible par GoodReader.
Evidement, si tu jailbreak l'iPad, tu pourras alors consulter son système de fichiere avec iFile (dispo sur Cydia).


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Alors quand je vois les gens qui me parlent de cloud computing alors que j'habite dans un ville moyenne et que les débits ne le permettent pas... disons que les clefs USB risquent de tourner pas mal de temps dans la région
> 
> Puis j'ai pas du tout confiance en les sociétés au niveau de la protection de données.



C'est un début d'explication à ta théorie des clés USB immortelles. Je comprends mieux. Mais force est de reconnaître que les solutions plus simples et forcément plus pratiques se situent dans le cloud, bien que tu habites dans une région où les FAI se foutent, apparemment, vraiment de ta gueule ! 

La protection des données, c'est autre chose qui viendra sur la table à un moment ou à un autre.


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Bah tu vois quand tu veux!!!
> 
> Car je te rappelle qu'on parlait bien d'un transfert en rêseau local, voici le contexte que tu avais posé toi même:
> 
> ...



Au départ je parlais pas de réseau local puisqu'on me parlait de DropBox.
Si deux iPad pouvaient communiquer l'un avec l'autre sans passer par un réseau, ou en créant leur propre réseau la question ne se poserait même pas. 

Nan pêche, je les ai bien bouffé les 5h :hein:, donc dropbox par chez moi c'est même pas la peine d'y penser. D'ou mon souci.

EDIT: c'est pas que de ma gueule dont ils se foutent . Le plus ironique c'est que je déménage dans 2 mois et qu'ils vont pas tarder à installer la fibre (personne ne sait où et quand mais c'est en projet). À Montpellier, ça débite ou pas?


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Si deux iPad pouvaient communiquer l'un avec l'autre sans passer par un réseau, ou en créant leur propre réseau la question ne se poserait même pas.


C'est le cas pour les jeux. Je pense à Real Racing HD par exemple.


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est le cas pour les jeux. Je pense à Real Racing HD par exemple.



Peut-être qu'avec un peu d'espoir la mise à jour 4.0 for iPad permettra d'en faire un véritable ordinateur totalement indépendant (quoique pour se séparer d'iTunes c'est mal parti).
J'ose espérer un explorateur de fichier avec un gestionnaire des apps pour l'ouverture des fichiers :casse:.


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> J'ose espérer un explorateur de fichier avec un gestionnaire des apps pour l'ouverture des fichiers :casse:.



Ca GoodReader le fait déjà (fonction "Open in..." dans la section "Manage files" de la partie de droite), donc c'est possible, maintenant est ce qu'Apple le proposera par défaut, j'en doute....


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Ca GoodReader le fait déjà (fonction "Open in..." dans la section "Manage files" de la partie de droite), donc c'est possible, maintenant est ce qu'Apple le proposera par défaut, j'en doute....



Merci du tuyau


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

Je tiens à préciser que je n'ai jamais dis que l'iPad pouvait remplacer à 100% un ordinateur classique. J'ai simplement dit que c'était un ordinateur, tel que définit par le dictionnaire. 
J'ai d'ailleurs préciser que je le considérais comme un ordinateur d'appoint, pas plus.

Que l'iPad ne soit pas capable de faire tel ou tel chose (soit parce qu'il n'existe pas encore d'application pour le faire, soit parce que l'application existante n'est pas suffisament complète, soit parce que l'iPad n'est pas assez puissant, soit parce que c'est une limitation volontaire d'Apple), ne change pas le fait qu'il s'agisse d'un ordinateur d'appoint.



			
				Définition d'ordinateur dans le dictionnaire Larousse a dit:
			
		

> ordinateur: nom masculin
> (latin ordinator, celui qui met en ordre, de ordinare)
> Machine automatique de traitement de l'information, obéissant à des programmes formés par des suites d'opérations arithmétiques et logiques.



Il me semble que l'iPad répond à cette définition, ainsi que les calculatrices (surtout celles qui sont programmables), une console de jeux, n'importe quel PDA et smartphone...etc.

Les ordinateurs classiques, autrement appelés PCs, sont un type d'ordinateur, parmis d'autres, tel que les PDA (autrement appelé ordinateurs de poche (d'ailleurs)), les smartphones (qui sont justement des téléphone portable PDA), ou les tablettes (qui sont des ordinateurs tactiles). L'iPad fait parti de cette dernière catégorie, et l'iPhone de la précédente (smartphone). Mais que ca soit, l'iPad, l'iPhone, le Mac, les compatibles IBM PC ou encore les PDAs, ce sont tous des types d'ordinateurs, plus ou moins complexes et avec plus ou moins de fonctionnalités et de capacités matérielles et logicielles, certes, mais ce sont des ordinateurs.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2010)

Hé bien ! vous n'avez pas chômé, aujourd'hui  

Pour cette question de périphérique, Frodon a raison : un périphérique informatique n'est rien en lui-même et ne prend son sens que lorsqu'il est connecté et piloté par un ordinateur (que l'ordinateur soit une calculette ou un _mainframe_).

L'iPad est un ordinateur, ainsi que ses petits cousins (iPod Touch et iPhone) et ses aînés (les Macs). Il est _autonome_ mais il n'est pas tout à fait _indépendant_ (on peut aussi intervertir les deux épithètes ça marcherait aussi bien ).

Je propose donc de le définir comme un ordinateur _satellite_.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Vous ne pourriez pas tout résumer ?
Enfin , je trouve toujours mon iPad très utile , et parfaite en complément d'un iPad .
En ce moment , je suis sur un netbook et , même si je disais plus tôt qu'il pouvait faire plus qu'un iPad , je me rends compte qu'il est très lent , quasi partout et que donc , il le fait mal.
De plus , il chauffe , fait du bruit et le touchpad est une vraie horreur à utiliser !

Concernant l'iPad , quelqu'un sait s'il y a une application qui puisse lire plus de codecs vidéos ?
Sinon , quelqu'un a testé son iPhone comme modem wifi pour utiliser son iPad ?

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mais force est de reconnaître que les solutions plus simples et forcément plus pratiques se situent dans le cloud.



Non! Une clé USB, tu l'as dans la poche et tu peux transferer presque instantanément 16GB (en tout cas, ça sera plus rapide que du cloud à moins que tu ne soit chez Akamai et que tu ais un réseau fonctionnel à coté de toi).
Donc, non, la clé USB n'est pas morte. Par contre, elle pourrait évoluer et faire partie intégrante d'un device que l'on a toujours avec nous et qui n'a pas comme fonctionnalité première de faire support de stockage (dans le but simplement de stocker). Un peu comme l'iPhone sauf que cette option n'est pas présente.

Mais bon, c'est sur, si tu es chez Google ou Akamai, tu peux rêver du cloud. Après, le cloud, tu n'es pas maitre de tes données. Ce n'est pas quelque chose que j'aime. Vraiment pas.

Ah, et sinon, l'iPad ? On va attendre de voir s'il y a des killer features non dévoilées dans l'OS 4 pour voir ce que ça donnera sur l'iPad. Mais si c'est pour rester avec des boites de dialogues microscopiques par rapport à la surface de l'écran


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Concernant l'iPad , quelqu'un sait s'il y a une application qui puisse lire plus de codecs vidéos ?
> Sinon , quelqu'un a testé son iPhone comme modem wifi pour utiliser son iPad ?



Pour ces deux fonctionnalité, il faudra passer par la case Jailbreak.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Vous ne pourriez pas tout résumer ?
> Enfin , je trouve toujours mon iPad très utile , et parfaite en complément d'un iPad .
> En ce moment , je suis sur un netbook et , même si je disais plus tôt qu'il pouvait faire plus qu'un iPad , je me rends compte qu'il est très lent , quasi partout et que donc , il le fait mal.
> De plus , il chauffe , fait du bruit et le touchpad est une vraie horreur à utiliser !
> ...



J'ai regarde les mini netbooks je les trouve souvent de fabrication cheap, et sur les portables traditionnels, en pc, j'en ai un en ce moment je ne peux pas l'utiliser: il chauffe vite malgré un passage en réparation, (sous garantie... moins d'un an...), batterie qui tombe à 0% en moins de 3h, lourd etc. J'ai opté pour un MBP mais sinon j'avais pensé à IPAD en version 3G. Il ne fait nul doute pour moi que l'IPAD n'est PAS un périphérique, peut etre oui un satellite, mais un ordi pour sur. Exit donc les pc pour moi, ils ne répondent pas aux attentes que j'ai d'un portable , les MB et IPAD répondent à ce "cahier des charges " :

- durée charge batterie (2X la charge d'une batterie pc pour un MBP et 3X au moins pour un IPAD)
- faible poids (le MB 13" est un poids plume par rapport à mon pc, ne parlons pas de l'IPAD)
- fiabilité de l'OS car je ne me vois pas réinstall tout ... en déplacement... 

Un périph c'est une imprimante un scanner mais surement pas une tablette L'ipad est un ordi et un bon Portabilité, charge batterie, des milliers d'applis dans tous les domaines, permet de faire plein de choses : ordi, c'en est un. La question ne se pose même pas. Que l'on ait besoin d'un pc ou d'un mac  pour le démarrer (une maladresse de apple pour moi) ne change rien.



> Donc, non, la clé USB n'est pas morte.




La clé usb n'est pas morte, mais à mon sens c'est de l'appoint: tu prends ta clé pour passer un doc au bureau, à un collegue, tu la ramènes chez toi mais il faudrait etre FOU pour stocker durablement et uniquement des donnée vitales sur une clé usb. C'est pratique, plus rapide que le cloud, tu la mets dans la poche mais c'est pas solide, facile à perdre à abimer etc.


----------



## Hellix06 (19 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je propose donc de le définir comme un ordinateur _satellite_.



Tu as trouvé le terme que je cherchais .

Au fait, quelqu'un sait quand sortira l'iOS 4 pour iPad?
Pour l'instant aucune fonctionnalité autre que celles proposées dans l'OS iPhone n'a filtré, j'ai hâte de découvrir ces nouveautés et espère qu'elles ne s'arrêtent pas aux folders et multitask.


----------



## Danoc (19 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je propose donc de le définir comme un ordinateur _satellite_.



Hum... c'est déjà pris: http://fr.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/generic/particuliers-satellite/


----------



## Frodon (19 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Tu as trouvé le terme que je cherchais .
> 
> Au fait, quelqu'un sait quand sortira l'iOS 4 pour iPad?
> Pour l'instant aucune fonctionnalité autre que celles proposées dans l'OS iPhone n'a filtré, j'ai hâte de découvrir ces nouveautés et espère qu'elles ne s'arrêtent pas aux folders et multitask.



Automne 2010 (Septembre, Octobre ou Novembre donc).


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2010)

Danoc a dit:


> Hum... c'est déjà pris: http://fr.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/generic/particuliers-satellite/


Je parlais bien sûr du nom commun 

Pas de la marque (sans doute déposée par Toshiba) ni du groupe


----------



## F118I4 (19 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Automne 2010 (Septembre, Octobre ou Novembre donc).


Vivement l' iOS 4 sur l' iPad avec des nouveautés exclusives à l' iPad!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Vivement l' iOS 4 sur l' iPad avec des nouveautés exclusives à l' iPad!


Avec peut-être des fonctionnalités capable de le démarquer (enfin) de l'iPhone&#8230;


----------



## Hellix06 (20 Juin 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Avec peut-être des fonctionnalités capable de le démarquer (enfin) de l'iPhone



Oui parce que franchement, devoir attendre aussi longtemps, si c'est pour avoir un truc pas plus évolué qu'un iPhone... :hein:


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Juin 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Ben on en partant de zero l'ipad est indépendant d'un ordinateur et l'iphone aussi, le problème c'est que certain pensent d'abord a ce qu'ils ont en stock sur leurs ordinateurs donc forcement faut synchroniser et chaque réflexion part de l'ordinateur c'est biaisé dés le départ.
> 
> Mais si on par de zéro (pas de musique, pas de vidéo etc) ? la seule utilité de l'ordinateur c'est pour la mise à jour de l'OS et encore cela peut changer rapidement.* Pour moi la seule vrai dépendances de l'iPad c'est l'itune-store pour les apps, musique etc*
> 
> ...



Cette dépendance est "hénaurme" et montre bien comment Apple oriente l'utilisation de son objet non encore bien identifié : non pas comme un sous-ordinateur, mais plutôt comme un super-iPod capable de bien davantage.

Du coup, c'est bien à la périphérie d'un grand-frère qu'il se situe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h40 ----------




saint_shaka a dit:


> Non mais de toute façon l' iPad 2 aura 512 (je pense, voir plus...) ce que je veux juste dire c' est que la "bête" l' iPhone (voir l' iPad) une fois jailbreaké se montre très véloce contrairement au dire d' Apple.
> Sur mon expérience perso sur iPhone Edge et 3G jailbreaké depuis la version 1.0.2 j' ai jamais connu de gros ralentissement et même avec du multi tache, des thèmes, des info en lockscreen.
> 128, 256 ou 512 sont suffisant pour du multitâche seulement pour certain même 512 ça sera pas assez, est ce vraiment nécessaire pour l' utilisation actuelle?
> C' est juste une histoire d' utilisation (y en a qui font n' imp et qui se plaignent tout le temps c' est tout)! De toute façon on s' arrêtera pas a 512!



Tout cela n'est qu'une conséquence de l'évolution non pas de l'utilisation, mais de la technologie et des coûts.
D'accord avec la conclusion (les pleureuses hypocondriaques   )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h45 ----------




MacOpen a dit:


> Je vote oui car je lui trouve plein d'utilités. Il ne remplace pas un mac book pro mais le complète avantageusement:
> - emails/web: plus besoin de se trimballer un ordi
> - j'utilise pas mal la  VOD sur itunes ainsi que l'achat de Mp3 + podcasts
> - il y a un traitement de texte ages, et on peut avoir Google docs
> ...




Cette belle description de l'utilisation actuelle montre une utilisation de type "ordinateur", et rejoint celle que Frodon a décrit plus haut.
Elle montre une attente dans ce sens, sinon un espoir, que l'iPad remplace à terme le Macbbok, puisque, en attendant, c'est un Macbook qui pallierait aux insuffisances de l'Pad. Et même disparition de l'Imac. En bref, d'ici à quelques années, l'iPad sera devenu un nouveau Macbook remplaçant avantageusement et simultanément l'iPad actuel, le Macbook actuel, et l'iMac actuel !

Je reste assez dubitatif


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> @ Macuserman
> 
> T'as lu le post juste au dessus? Aparemment non...
> 
> ...



Même s'ils sont effectivement un peu moins autonomes qu'un ordinateur et ne font pas tout ce que fait un ordinateur, les iPhone et iPod Touch peuvent être considérés comme des ordinateurs, de poche : on surfe sur le net, on consulte ou envoie des mails, on installe des applications,....
Il en va par conséquent de même avec l'iPad, qui lui, en plus, permet de faire de la bureautique.

Je ne connais beaucoup de périphériques capables de faire tout ça. Et la définition que donne Frodon des périphériques me semble bonne. Effectivement, sans ordinateur, on ne peut rien faire avec un périphérique.

Pour le reste, à choisir entre le transfert de fichiers avec une clé USB et le transfert de fichiers avec Dropbox, je choisis sans hésiter le transfert de fichiers avec Dropbox.


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Hé bien ! vous n'avez pas chômé, aujourd'hui
> 
> Pour cette question de périphérique, Frodon a raison : un périphérique informatique n'est rien en lui-même et ne prend son sens que lorsqu'il est connecté et piloté par un ordinateur (que l'ordinateur soit une calculette ou un _mainframe_).
> 
> ...



Je prends, j'adopte, ça sous-entend que c'est à la fois libre et rattaché, totalitairement ou non


----------



## Nicosun (20 Juin 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Cette dépendance est "hénaurme" et montre bien comment Apple oriente l'utilisation de son objet non encore bien identifié : non pas comme un sous-ordinateur, mais plutôt comme un super-iPod capable de bien davantage.
> 
> Du coup, c'est bien à la périphérie d'un grand-frère qu'il se situe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frodon (20 Juin 2010)

> Cette belle description de l'utilisation actuelle montre une utilisation de type "ordinateur", et rejoint celle que Frodon a décrit plus haut.
> Elle montre une attente dans ce sens, sinon un espoir, que l'iPad remplace à terme le Macbbok, puisque, en attendant, c'est un Macbook qui pallierait aux insuffisances de l'Pad. Et même disparition de l'Imac. En bref, d'ici à quelques années, l'iPad sera devenu un nouveau Macbook remplaçant avantageusement et simultanément l'iPad actuel, le Macbook actuel, et l'iMac actuel !



Ah NON! Certainement pas! Je doute que quiconque est un tel espoir, ca n'a pas de sens. Quand je parle d'ordinateur, j'utilise ce mot au sens du dictionnaire, seul sens valable, et cela inclu donc bien plus que les ordinateurs de type PCs qui ne sont qu'un type d'ordinateur parmi de nombreux autres. Les tablettes sont un autre type d'ordinateur et n'ont aucunement vocation à remplacer entièrement un ordinateur de type PC. D'ailleurs même quand il y avait des tablettes avec un OS classique (Windows pour ne pas le nommer), elles n'ont pas su séduire, ce qui démontre que les gens n'envisagent pas ces appareils comme remplacement d'un ordinateur classique.

A titre personnel, ce que j'attend de l'iPad n'a plus rien d'un espoir, c'est une réalité, et c'est que cela soit un ordinateur d'APPOINT, comle je l'ai déjà dit et répété, avec tout ce que cela signifie. Bref ce pour quoi l'iPad a été conçu, un appareil entre le smartphone, dont l'ecran est trop petit, et l'ordinateur portable, trop lourd, moins confortable, et surdimenssionné pour bien des usages.

Cela signifie donc qu'il ne pourra jamais remplacer un ordinateur de type PC, ni de bureau, ni portable, mais ne sera toujoursutilisé que comme un complément, notamment lorsqu'il est plus adapté (pour surfer sur le net, dans le salon, dans la cuisine (ordinateur pour consulter des recettes), pour lire des eBooks et bien d'autres choses plus agréable sur un appareil tactile que sur un ordinateur classique), ou lorsqu'on est en déplacement (bien plus léger qu'un vrai portable).

Je l'avais déjà expliqué, mais je vais le rappeler, j'envisage l'iPad en complément d'un Mac Mini, l'iPad me servant pour toutes les taches pour lesquelles il me parait plus agréable et adapté tel que le surf sur le net, ou la lecture d'eBook, mais surtput me servant lorsque je suis en déplacement en vacances, car je n'ai guère plus de besoin que de pouvoir faire un peu d'Internet et eventuellement un peu de bureautique dans cette situation (je suis en vacances après tout! J'ai bien d'autre chose à faire que d'utiliser un ordinateur!!!).
Actuellement, j'ai un MacBook, justement parce qu'un ordinateur de bureau m'était insuffisant puisqu'il ne me permet pas de l'emporter (enfin si, mais c'est pas pratique), lorsque je pars en vacances. J'avais donc opté pour un MacBook, a défaut de mieux, bien que j'ai un usage très majoritairement sédentaire, et que lorsque j'emporte mon MacBook en vacances, il ne me sert qu'a aller sur Internet de temps en temps (je suis en vacances après tout!). De ce fait je sous-exploite largement mon MacBook et si j'avais fait ce choix, c'est qu'il n'existait pas, à ce moment là, de solution séduisante et viable pour répondre réellement à mes besoins.

Une tablette de type iPad couplé à un ordinateur de bureau, de type Mac Mini (ou iMac), par contre est une combinaison bien plus adapté à mes besoins, et je pense que beaucoup sont dans une situation similaire, ce qui explique tout d'abord le succès des ordinateurs portables, puis plus tard le succès des netbooks, et aujourd'hui celui de l'iPad, qui d'ailleurs, comme le montre les statistiques, pique des parts de marché aux netbooks, ce qui n'a rien d'étonnant, c'est plus ou moins un netbook tactile avec l'avantage d'avoir un OS bien moins gourmand et donc bien plus réactif, et adapté que ceux proposés sur les netbooks. 

Bref, comme je l'ai déjà dit, l'iPad est un ordinateur d'appoint, ni plus, ni moins, mais cela reste un ordinateur. Pour qu'un jour il puisse remplacer un ordinateur classique, il faudrait non seulement qu'il ai un plus grand écran, mais aussi qu'il soit plus puissant et lieux équipé (notamment en RAM), et que sa logithèque soit plus fournie.
Peut être qu'Apple nous proposera un tel appareil un jour, en attendant, l'iPad tel qu'il existe aujourd'hui ne peut remplacer un ordinateur classique, à moins de n'avoir qu'une utilisation très basique (cela dit, je connais quelques personnes pour lesquelles cela serait probablement envisageable).

--

@Nicosun
Je suis d'accord, bien souvent, si on sort de la sphère geek, la dépendance à iTunes, et notamment le fait de pouvoir acheter du contenu directement depuis l'iPad/iPhone/iPod est beaucoup plus vu comme un avantage que comme un inconvénient par nombre de gens, car cela facilite l'usage de l'appareil et le rend donc plus accessible.

Sans cette brique de synchronisation et de possibilité d'achat aisé directement depuis l'iBidule, ces appareils seraient bien moins séduisant sachant que ces iBidule sont majoritairement utilisés en complément d'un ordinateur classique, car même l'iPad, je le répète, est bien souvent qu'un ordinateur d'appoint, il est intéressant de pouvoir synchroniser le contenu de ses iBidules avec celui de son ordinateur classique et entre eux.

De même, on n'a pas toujours envie ni la possibilité de synchroniser son iBidule, pouvoir l'alimenter de façon autonome et aisé via iTunes ou l'AppStore, mais aussi en téléchargement direct sur le net (via des applis comme iCab, GoodReader et bien d'autres) est clairement un plus.

Bref, sachant qu'il y aura de plus en plus dans une famille non pas un seul ordinateur (au sens large), mais bien souvent un ou plusieurs ordinateur classiques, un ou plusieurs iPhone, un ou plusieurs iPad, la possibilité de synchroniser tout ce beau monde facilement, est clairement un plus. La possibilité de pouvoir aussi ajouter du contenu de façon autonome est aussi un autre plus.

Les deux sont intéressant, et il y a de la demande pour ces deux choses. Les gens (non geeks) ne veulent pas d'un appareil 100% autonome, qu'on ne pourrait pas alimenter autrement qu'à la main comme une clef USB. Ca explique le succès des iPod face aux autres baladeurs MP3, qui pourtant avait bien souvent bien plus de fonctionnalités, et cela explique aujourd'hui le succès de l'iPhone et de l'iPad.

Evidement, en faisant ce choix, Apple exclu délibérément tout une partie de la population, que l'on appelle des geeks, qui aiment eux, au contraire, pouvoir bidouiller, et être libre de pouvoir modifier le contenu de leur gadget comme bon leur semble. Mais Apple le fait délibérement, car elle a une logique d'entreprise, et cherche à faire de l'argent.
Or les geeks ont souvent un autre défaut, ils sont radins sur les produits technologiques, car ils sont doué en informatique et donc se fiche éperdument de l'aspect intuitivité et confort d'utilisation, et préfère acheter au moins cher du moment que l'appareil offre des fonctionnalités techniques intéressantes, et peu importante l'interface graphique et le confort d'utilisation.
Or ce qui intéresse Apple ce sont, au contraire, ceux qui sont prêt à payer un peu plus cher pour des appareils simples et confortable à utiliser, afin de pouvoir faire plus de marge. Car Apple ne vend pas qu'un appareil avec ses caractéristiques techniques, ils vendent aussi, et même je dirais, avant tout, de la simplicité et du confort d'utilisation. Et c'est bien cela qu'ils mettent en avant dans leurs communication. Il suffit de voir les pubs iPhone pour s'en convaincre, jamais les capacités techniques de l'appareil ne sont mis en avant, seul les possibilités fonctionnel et la simplicité d'utilisation pour les mettre en oeuvre sont vantées, et ce n'est pas un hasard.


----------



## boodou (20 Juin 2010)

Frodooooooon ? Tu les rédiges sur l'iPad tes tartines ?


----------



## Frodon (20 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Frodooooooon ? Tu les rédiges sur l'iPad tes tartines ?



Oui


----------



## boodou (20 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui





Il fonctionne bien ce clavier virtuel, m'y suis habitué également. 
Cela a déjà été dit, mais n'avoir qu'une seule interface en lieu et place des clavier/souris/écran c'est vraiment appréciable, et ce sera parfait si un jour on récupère les raccourcis clavier.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

> Cette belle description de l'utilisation actuelle montre une utilisation de type "ordinateur", et rejoint celle que Frodon a décrit plus haut. Je reste assez dubitatif &#8230;


salut. non je n'ai jamais dit que IPAD remplacerait mon MBP. Par contre, et en ce qui me concerne, je me vois bien à terme avec un "pack" IPAD/IPHONE/MBP, et selon les usages ,IPHONE/MBP ou IPHONE/IPAD. A terme je n'aurai plus de IMAC, voila ce que je voulais dire, ou (a calculer, estimer, voir...) plus de TV et plus de chaine hifi. Je suis dans une logique de compression de matos après avoir bêtement X le hardware: pc d'un coté portable de la, carte son 1, carte son 2, table de mix, lect/graveur DVD etc TV lcd... tout cela c'est terminé. a 40 ans je crois qu'on a envie de vivre et ca passe par les nouvelles technologies non pas en tant que fin mais en tant que moyen. Outre l'usage web/bureautique, je suis SUR et CERTAIN d'utiliser IPAD pour la MAO, en remplacement d'une surface de contrôles et même d'une table de mixage: si je peux contrôler via l'ipad , ardour et autres softs de mao, je REVENDS ma table de mix soundcraft etc. voila ce que je veux dire. PLus de TV plus de table de mix, plus de ipod8gO plus de chaine hifi.
Moins de matos mais du matos mieux pensé car interconnecté et évolutif (via les softs) moins ch... moins de manipulations plus de fun .

Ce que je décris est déja l'existant. Mais avant de prendre un ipad concrètement je fais le listing des applis, j'ai quasi tout trouvé déjà, et j'attends la V2 pour le px ou un meilleur rapport Q/P et pour voir l'évolution, de l'ipad avec os4.

Frodon a dit des choses très justes: j'ai été passionné d'info pour l'info. Passé par linux et pour la musique, autant vous dire que pour faire marcher sa carte son sous linux faut se battre. Eh bien j'en ai marre de taper du code, merci apple ; c'est toujours de l'unix mais en 10 sec ça fonctionne de manière parfaite. Voila. Les geeks détestent l'ipad car ils se sentent exclus je pense du système : trop cher pour eux et pas bidouillable; mais l'ipad n'a JAMAIS été pensé pour eux.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Il fonctionne bien ce clavier virtuel, m'y suis habitué également.
> Cela a déjà été dit, mais n'avoir qu'une seule interface en lieu et place des clavier/souris/écran c'est vraiment appréciable, et ce sera parfait si un jour on récupère les raccourcis clavier.



J'ai mes doigts qui chauffent qund j'écris avec l'iPad , pas toi ?

Maintenant , vous vous battez pour dire si c'est un ordinateur ou non mais de toute manière , jobs a dit que l'ipad se situait entre un ordinateur et un iPhone , donc que c'est un complément .
Je n'ai pas compris le terme satellite par contre , si vous pouviez m'expliquer .


----------



## Hellix06 (20 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai mes doigts qui chauffent qund j'écris avec l'iPad , pas toi ?
> 
> Maintenant , vous vous battez pour dire si c'est un ordinateur ou non mais de toute manière , jobs a dit que l'ipad se situait entre un ordinateur et un iPhone , donc que c'est un complément .
> Je n'ai pas compris le terme satellite par contre , si vous pouviez m'expliquer .



En gros le terme satellite signifie que l'iPad gravite autour du Mac, qu'il a besoin du Mac pour bien fonctionner, mais qu'il reste assez indépendant. Tout comme un Satellite 

Sinon je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc assez irritant sur mon iPad (comme je ne l'ai que depuis 3 jours ça ne m'avais pas sauté aux yeux au premier abord)
Elles sont ou les Apps calculette/ bourse et météo? C'est du sakozysme ou quoi? Payer plus pour avoir moins? 

PS: comme pas mal de gens ici, j'utilise également mon iPad pour écrire, un truc un peu lourd, c'est la difficulté de remonter en haut d'une boite de dialogue quand celle-ci est pleine...
Quelqu'un a une idée pour ça?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai mes doigts qui chauffent qund j'écris avec l'iPad , pas toi ?



C'est que tu tapes trop fort 
Quelqu'un qui joue du piano n'a pas ce problème


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Mince alors , je vais faire du cat piano sur iPad (J'adore cette app ).
Pour hellix : calculette , tu peux l'avoir gratos mais pour le reste..
Pour la météo , j'ai acheté weather HD , qui est pas mal , par contre , pour la bourse , je m'en fiche un peu .


----------



## Frodon (20 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai mes doigts qui chauffent qund j'écris avec l'iPad , pas toi ?



Non, au pire ils sont tièdes, et c'est plutôt agréable en fait.



> Maintenant , vous vous battez pour dire si c'est un ordinateur ou non mais de toute manière , jobs a dit que l'ipad se situait entre un ordinateur et un iPhone , donc que c'est un complément .
> Je n'ai pas compris le terme satellite par contre , si vous pouviez m'expliquer .



Apple a dit qu'il se situait entre l'iPhone et l'ordinateur PORTABLE, nuance. L'ordinateur portable est un type d'ordinateur, comme l'ordinateur de bureau, le smartphone, la tablette...etc. Mais c'est effectivement un complément (du moins pour moi, mais certainement pour beaucoup d'autres).

Pour satellite, voir le post d'Helix 

@Helix

Pour la bourse, il y a l'appli de Bloomberg. Ce n'est pas du sarkozisme, c'est du capitalisme


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

J'ai plutôt l'impression que l'iPad est un complément d'ordinateur de bureau : je ne vois pas pourquoi quelqu'un qui possède un macbook/pro/air 13" achèterait un iPad .
Par contre , quelqu'un qui possède un iMac ou un Mac mini , je comprends (puisque j'en fais parti).


----------



## Frodon (20 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai plutôt l'impression que l'iPad est un complément d'ordinateur de bureau : je ne vois pas pourquoi quelqu'un qui possède un macbook/pro/air 13" achèterait un iPad .
> Par contre , quelqu'un qui possède un iMac ou un Mac mini , je comprends (puisque j'en fais parti).



Tout à fait, c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai acheté l'iPad, et que je vais revendre mon MacBook 13", que je le sous exploitait largement en tant qu'ordinateur portable. 

Ma décision est donc de m'orienter vers une config iPad/Mac Mini (ou iMac), puisque mon usage de l'ordinateur classique est beaucoup plus sédentaire que mobile, et qu'en utilisation mobile je ne fais guère que des activités très simples, principalement Internet. Et l'usage de l'iPad me conforte largement dans cette décision, car le couple iPad/ordinateur de bureau satisfera bien plus mes besoins que l'ordinateur portable seul.

L'iPad a l'énorme avantage d'être bien plus léger et bien plus agréable à utiliser pour les usages dont j'ai besoin en mobilité (Internet principalement), tout en étant moins cher qu'un MacBook et a une meilleure autonomie.
Alors certes, le couple ordi de bureau/iPad me reviendra globalement plus cher à l'achat, mais il répondra beaucoup mieux à mes besoins, et de ce fait, le surcout est justifié.

Ce qui veut dire qu'un utilisateur de MacBook 13" peut vouloir un ipad, dans l'optique justement de revoir son équipement informatique pour s'orienter vers un couple ordi de bureau/iPad. J'en suis la preuve


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Maintenant que j 'ai l'iPad , je trouve les 13" globalement très lourds et je me dis que je n'aurai pas un 13" lors de mes études (Sauf le air , car 2kgs , ca me parait trop , maintenant que j 'ai l'iPad ).
Pour ton choix , j'étais dans le même cas que toi , et je ne regrette pas car l'iPad correspond vraiment à mes besions mobiles .
De plus , je trouve l'iPad bien plus agréable à utiliser qu'un simple portable , c'est fluide et on "joue" avec pendant qu'on l'utilise.
De plus , elle ne chauffe pas et ne fait aucun bruit comme un portable traditionnel et c'est top !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Au vu de sa taille, l'iPad "mobile" c'est beaucoup dire. Ce n'est pas comme un iPhone que tu glisses dans ta poche. La, il faut quelque chose pour le transporter (un sac, sacoche&#8230
Bref, c'est "mobile" et non pas mobile.
Pour le web et tout ce qui est bureautique, un MacBook (Pro) ne fait pas vraiment de bruit. Même avec disque dur et ventilateurs au minimum. En position normale de travail, et sans musique, aucun bruit ici.


----------



## Frodon (20 Juin 2010)

@eseldom Il y a différent niveau de mobilité, mais que cela soit un smartphone, une tablette, ou un ordinateur portable, on parle bien de mobilité.  Alors certes un iPad a une mobilité moins bonne que l'iPhone, mais aussi bien meilleur qu'un iBook, de part sa finesse, sa taille et son poid. La mobilité du MacBook est peut être pour toi suffisamment satisfaisante, mais le monde n'est pas fait que de eseldorm, et donc il existe des gens qui préfèrerons un iPad à un MacBook comme machine portable, surtout si leurs usages en mobilité sont limités (Internet, bureautique...), c'est par exemple mon cas. Merci donc de respecter le fait que le monde est composé de personnes diverses aux besoins et attentes variées.


----------



## yvos (20 Juin 2010)

après les dissertations sur le concept de périphérique, nous voilà à elucubrer sur la mobilité :love:


----------



## Pouasson (20 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Maintenant que j 'ai l'iPad , je trouve les 13" globalement très lourds et je me dis que je n'aurai pas un 13" lors de mes études!



Ça dépendra de tes études je pense...  

En ce qui me concerne, je tape tous mes cours (formation dans le social, donc pas mal d'écrits). J'ai essayé l'iPad, et sans le dock-clavier, ou un clavier BT, j'me vois mal taper pendant 6h tous les jours. :hein:

Si c'est pour venir en cours avec l'iPad, sa housse pour le maintenir, plus le clavier, *pour moi*, ça ne vaut pas le coup par rapport à un MB (notamment Air comme tu l'as dit). 

Après les études, effectivement, je dis pas que l'iPad (et les prochaines générations) pourrait être un remplaçant du MB au quotidien, en complément du Mini. ^^


----------



## desertea (20 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Ça dépendra de tes études je pense...
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je tape tous mes cours (formation dans le social, donc pas mal d'écrits). J'ai essayé l'iPad, et sans le dock-clavier, ou un clavier BT, j'me vois mal taper pendant 6h tous les jours. :hein:
> 
> ...



Sauf qu'un MBA est loin de tenir 6h !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Oui mais il est plus leger , et ca compte .
Car 2kgs en permanance , c'est lourd (je dis ca mais au lycée , entre les livres , les classeurs et les cahiers , c'est bien plus de 2kgs).


----------



## Pouasson (20 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais il est plus leger , et ca compte .
> Car 2kgs en permanance , c'est lourd (je dis ca mais au lycée , entre les livres , les classeurs et les cahiers , c'est bien plus de 2kgs).



Bah, ouais, sauf qu'après, t'as plus besoin des classeurs, livres, et Cie en général (surtout si tu prends tous les cours sur l'ordi )... Je n'ai que mon ordi tous les jours, ce qui est moins lourd qu'un sac de lycéen, même avec seulement l'iPad...  



desertea a dit:


> Sauf qu'un MBA est loin de tenir 6h !!!!




Non, mais un MB blanc, ou un MBP, largement. Et c'est moins lourd que l'attelage actuel d'Etienne. ^^


Non, mais je cherche pas à convaincre qui que ce soit, je fais juste part de mon expérience et de mon ressenti. 

N'avoir qu'un MB à trimballer et rien d'autre toute la journée, c'est franchement pas handicapant (surtout si tu le transportes avec une simple housse genre be-ez), et pas lourd du tout. ^_^  (y'a même des fois où j'ai peur de pas l'avoir mis dans la housse tellement je le sens pas   mais je suppose que la gêne occasionnée par le poids à porter est propre à chacun).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> [&#8230;]Mais le monde n'est pas fait que de eseldorm



Je vous le souhaite à tous :rateau:

Pour ce qui est de vous respecter, ça marche seulement si vous mangez des Krisprolls, écoutez ABBA et que vous venez au festival du film de Göteborg 

;)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

On peut trouver une utilité à Imac +un Macbook + un IPAD

exemple:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a99MWCEXATM&feature=related

Le ipad complète génialement le MBP et/ou l'IMAC. 

Jusqu'alors ce genre de produits et softs coutaient dans les 1000/2000 euros rien que pour commander un soft audio via un écran tactile.   (pour une seule fonction donc)


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Juin 2010)

yvos a dit:


> après les dissertations sur le concept de périphérique, nous voilà à elucubrer sur la mobilité :love:



Ce n'est qu'une question de poids  et de force musculaire 

Zut ! c'était le 2000e


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juin 2010)

Je me suis rendu plein d'espoir à l'AppleStore du Louvre ce samedi pour me procurer un iPad Wifi 64 Go, et là Ô malheur, Ô désespoir, ils m'ont annoncé que ce n'était que sur réservation, sur place, avec livraison dans les 10 jours. (Venant de Belgique, ce n'est pas hyper pratique.  )

Comme ils avaient la house Apple, le connecteur VGA je les ai déjà pris. 

A tout hasard, je suis passé à la Fnac des Champs Elisés ou il leur restait un iPad, un 64 Go Wifi, arghhhhhhhhhhh, il est mien !!!!!, en fait non, pas vraiment...  (cfr photos ci-dessous.)










Cette iPad est vraiment une révolution informatique, c'est dingue. Mon MacBook Pro va beaucoup moins servir, beaucoup, beaucoup moins...


----------



## jean.cule (22 Juin 2010)

Deux semaines après la réception au travail de 10 iPad et avoir fait du développement et test pour ce produit, c'est vraiment une machine très belle mais qui en définitive se révèle n'être qu'un pur gadget.

Sa portabilité est très relative.

L'écran et la définition permettent, il est vrai, une lecture très facile qui ne fatigue pas les yeux comme un vulgaire écran d'ordinateur. Par contre sa résolution n'est pas un bon choix de la part d'Apple je trouve. Cet objet ayant des dimensions ne le rendant pas si transportable que cela ils auraient pu offrir un peu mieux que du simple 1024 et la pire est le marketing honteux d'Apple à propos du HD.

Cet écran tactile se sali aussi très vite et manque de protection.

Un joli objet pour lire les journaux, écouter de la musique, faire un solitaire, lire ses mails et surfer sur macgé mais vu son prix, je trouve que c'est vraiment un simple gadget pour personnes voulant simplement être "à la mode". A un prix plus raisonnable, et si l'iApp n'était pas si fermé, j'aurais peut-être eu un avis tout autre.


----------



## boodou (22 Juin 2010)

jean.cule a dit:


> Deux semaines après la réception au travail de 10 iPad et avoir fait du développement et test pour ce produit, c'est vraiment une machine très belle mais qui en définitive se révèle n'être qu'un pur gadget.
> 
> Sa portabilité est très relative.
> 
> ...




Oui oui.
Sinon sympa ton pseudo, sobre et tout.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Délicat, bucolique comme dirait un ami (que je salue s'il passe ici et je sais qu'il connait MacG, comme bon Iphonefan qu'il est  ) ça rend tout de suite le propos plus crédible. Grande classe


----------



## Macuserman (24 Juin 2010)

jean.cule a dit:


> Deux semaines après la réception au travail de 10 iPad et avoir fait du développement et test pour ce produit, c'est vraiment une machine très belle mais qui en définitive se révèle n'être qu'un pur gadget.



Sans déconner, j'adore le pseudo ! :love: (Je t'ai vu au fond, arrête de t'astiquer le petit jésus).



> Sa portabilité est très relative.


WTF ? Argumente un peu.



> L'écran et la définition permettent, il est vrai, une lecture très facile qui ne fatigue pas les yeux comme un vulgaire écran d'ordinateur. Par contre sa résolution n'est pas un bon choix de la part d'Apple je trouve. Cet objet ayant des dimensions ne le rendant pas si transportable que cela ils auraient pu offrir un peu mieux que du simple 1024 et la pire est le marketing honteux d'Apple à propos du HD.


Bah sur un 9.7", on peut commencer à parler de HD.
Et concernant la transportabilité de l'iBidulle, je proteste vigoureusement contre ça. Je l'emporte partout, et d'habitude je m'embête pas qu'avec plus que l'iPhone.



> Cet écran tactile se sali aussi très vite et manque de protection.


Est vite sale, oui. Manque de protection (??).



> Un joli objet pour lire les journaux, écouter de la musique, faire un solitaire, lire ses mails et surfer sur macgé mais vu son prix, je trouve que c'est vraiment un simple gadget pour personnes voulant simplement être "à la mode". A un prix plus raisonnable, et si l'iApp n'était pas si fermé, j'aurais peut-être eu un avis tout autre.


Tu as fait du dév dessus; c'est que ton avis initial n'était pas mauvais.
Et honnêtement, énormément de personne l'ont adopté pour ces raisons, mais d'autres, des pros, l'ont également adopté pour tas d'autres raisons, que tu n'évoques pas.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

TT compte fait j'attendrai que les autres essuient les platres sur IOS4 sur IPAD, le passage sur IOS4 sur un 3GS a été suffisamment pénible comme ça, je ne recommence pas.

Donc probablement IPAD 2.0 avec IOS4.1 en standard :love:


----------



## Hellix06 (25 Juin 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> TT compte fait j'attendrai que les autres essuient les platres sur IOS4 sur IPAD, le passage sur IOS4 sur un 3GS a été suffisamment pénible comme ça, je ne recommence pas.
> 
> Donc probablement IPAD 2.0 avec IOS4.1 en standard :love:



C'était quoi le problème avec le 3Gs? C'est avec les 3G que ça merde, les 3Gs ont l'air de plutôt bien se porter...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Non mais le type , il croit que l'iPad possède la même config que le 3Gs .
Déjà , qui dit que l'A4 dans l'iPhone est cadencé à 1Ghz ? Apple ne le mentionne même pas !

Donc , iOs 4 sur ipad sera vraiment bon , d'autant plus que s'il ne sort qu'en Automne , ce n'est pas pour rien (Nouveautés par rapport à iOs 4 iPhone certainement).


----------



## Hellix06 (25 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non mais le type , il croit que l'iPad possède la même config que le 3Gs .
> Déjà , qui dit que l'A4 dans l'iPhone est cadencé à 1Ghz ? Apple ne le mentionne même pas !
> 
> Donc , iOs 4 sur ipad sera vraiment bon , d'autant plus que s'il ne sort qu'en Automne , ce n'est pas pour rien (Nouveautés par rapport à iOs 4 iPhone certainement).



Qui sait, on va peut être gagner une fonction calculette, bourse, horloge et météo...


----------



## F118I4 (25 Juin 2010)

D' après les retours et les dire de certains sites, l' iOS 4 est surtout optimisé pour l' iPhone 4, un peu moins pour le 3GS et voir pas du tout avec le 3G juste parce qu' Apple n' avait pas le temps de le faire (d' ailleurs ils ne voulaient peut être pas le prendre ce temps pour inciter les gens à passer sur un iPhone 4).

Pour l' iPad, l' OS 3.2 n' est pas sur la base de l' OS 3.1 l' équipe est la même mais le travail est différent avec des outils différents (enfin je pense) si l' iOS 4 est repoussé en automne c' est justement pour que l' équipe prenne le temps de faire les choses bien.

La réunification des deux systèmes est toujours programmé pour l' iOS 4.1 selon les différentes rumeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Ce serait con , j'ai acheté l'app Weather HD :/
J'ai aussi fait la connerie d'acheter xyplayer , inutilisable , à déconseiller .
HDplayer est plus cher mais fonctionne niquel sur des fichiers .avi .
J'ai aussi découvert iUnarchiver , bien mieux que goodreader .

Enfin , l'iPad , c'est top en complément d'un iMac , surtout pour lire des textes (Ou des leçons , ca m'avait bien aidé pour reviser mes conjugaisons Anglaises par exemple) , c'est plus agréable .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h36 ----------

@Shaka : Je venais d'acheter mon 3G , pensant qu'Apple avait fait un bon boulot avec Os 4 sur 3G et je suis repassé à iPhone Os 3 , qui sait , je vais peut-être m'acheter un pré plus ? .


----------



## F118I4 (25 Juin 2010)

J' ai pas acheté d' App pour les fonctions manquantes (calculette, bourse, horloge et météo), j' ai pris des gratuites en pensant qu' un jour Apple fera une bonne grosse MAJ avec ces fameuses App.

J' ai eu une très bonne impression du système iOS 4 (il y a pas mal de petites modifications ou nouveautés qui améliorent le quotidien) qui tournait sur un iPhone 4 chez Orange, le téléphone est aussi très bon.
Par contre je m' attendais à du lourd avec l' écran, au final j' ai rien vu de frappant en comparaison aux précédents iPhone, même en collant mes yeux sur l' écran.
C' est peut être vrai au final les histoires de Jobs sur l' écran à la Keynote... 



etienne000 a dit:


> @Shaka : Je venais d'acheter mon 3G , pensant qu'Apple avait fait un bon boulot avec Os 4 sur 3G et je suis repassé à iPhone Os 3 , qui sait , je vais peut-être m'acheter un pré plus ? .


Tu as pu rétrograder avec iTunes seulement? normalement c' est possible que sur une courte période (quelques jours après la sortie de la MAJ) après c est verrouiller.
Peut être que les MAJ suivantes 4.0.1 ou 4.1 seront un peu plus optimisées pour le 3G enfin on verra bien mais j' en doute.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Oui , sans soucis , l'iPhone est redevenu fluide , surtout dans les jeux !


----------



## Macuserman (25 Juin 2010)

iPhone OS 4.0 tourne niquel sur 3GS. Aujourd'hui j'ai pu testé l'iPhone 4. Pareil. J'ai pas trouvé l'écran génialement mieux. 
Plus léger mais je trouve que le bruit du clic des doigts et/ou des ongles sur le verre est plus cheap. 
Autant d'arguments pour me donner bonne conscience de pas l'avoir encore pris. :love:


----------



## Macbeth (25 Juin 2010)

Vous rigolez pour l'écran ?! Les deux cote à cote c'est le jour et la nuit. Et pour mettre des dessins et des illustration sur mon iphone je vois bien que ça n'a rien à voir. Pour la lecture non plus d'ailleurs. Mais c'est surtout l'image qui m'intéressait.


----------



## Macuserman (25 Juin 2010)

Pour la lecture, j'ai mon iPad&#8230;
Après j'avoue que non, j'ai pas forcément bien eu le temps, mais sur ce que j'ai vu&#8230;
Par contre, ce qui est clair c'est la rapidité d'exécution. Rien que pour ça je vais le prendre.


----------



## Macbeth (25 Juin 2010)

Ah beh pour le coup, c'est une flèche, y a pas à dire...


----------



## Macuserman (25 Juin 2010)

Ohh oui, ça oui ! 
Après, j'ai vu beaucoup d'images avec des plaques jaunâtres sous l'écran&#8230; Pour une fois qu'il y a le multi-tâche, les gens râlent.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Je ne vois pas le rapport entre les taches jaunes et le multitache.
Si les gens râlent , c'est parce que un téléphone qui coute plus de 600 nu (Et 200-300 en renouvellement) a des taches jaunes ce qui n'est pas normal.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ohh oui, ça oui !
> Après, j'ai vu beaucoup d'images avec des plaques jaunâtres sous l'écran Pour une fois qu'il y a le multi-tâche, les gens râlent.





etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le rapport entre les taches jaunes et le multitache.
> Si les gens râlent , c'est parce que un téléphone qui coute plus de 600 nu (Et 200-300 en renouvellement) a des taches jaunes ce qui n'est pas normal.



Une explication du problème.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Je sais , la colle jaune , j'avais vu ça hier .
N'empêche , ce n'est pas normal au vu du prix du téléphone.


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2010)

Vous êtes gentils mais hors-sujet : on parle de l'iPad, pas de l'iPhone 4.


----------



## boodou (25 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Vous êtes gentils mais hors-sujet : on parle de l'iPad, pas de l'iPhone 4.



Ah quand même !


----------



## Jellybass (25 Juin 2010)

Je commence à bien m'habituer aux petites nouveautés d'iOS 4. Vivement qu'il arrive sur l'iPad !


----------



## Macuserman (25 Juin 2010)

Oui, iOS 4 peut s'avérer être un excellent compagnon d'iPad !


----------



## Pouasson (25 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> je vais peut-être m'acheter un _pré p(l)us_ ? .



Le mieux c'est la circoncision...


----------



## iMacounet (25 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Le mieux c'est la circoncision...


Pré Plus oui, il est bien.

Le reste c'est toi qui voit.


----------



## Macuserman (25 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Le mieux c'est la circoncision...



Oulà, du lourd !


----------



## bompi (25 Juin 2010)

Hum...


----------



## Frodon (27 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je sais , la colle jaune , j'avais vu ça hier .
> N'empêche , ce n'est pas normal au vu du prix du téléphone.



Malheureusement ça n'est plus si anormal que ça dans le monde actuel, tous produits confondus...


----------



## Dead head (27 Juin 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> (&#8230 J' ai eu une très bonne impression du système iOS 4 (il y a pas mal de petites modifications ou nouveautés qui améliorent le quotidien) qui tournait sur un iPhone 4 chez Orange, le téléphone est aussi très bon.
> Par contre je m' attendais à du lourd avec l' écran, au final j' ai rien vu de frappant en comparaison aux précédents iPhone, même en collant mes yeux sur l' écran. (&#8230





Macuserman a dit:


> iPhone OS 4.0 tourne niquel sur 3GS. Aujourd'hui j'ai pu testé l'iPhone 4. Pareil. J'ai pas trouvé l'écran génialement mieux. (&#8230





Macbeth a dit:


> Vous rigolez pour l'écran ?! Les deux cote à cote c'est le jour et la nuit. Et pour mettre des dessins et des illustration sur mon iphone je vois bien que ça n'a rien à voir. Pour la lecture non plus d'ailleurs. Mais c'est surtout l'image qui m'intéressait.



Je possède l'iPhone 4 depuis trois jours. Et un des grands avantages que je lui trouve par rapport aux générations précédentes, c'est bien l'écran : une netteté, une profondeur des couleurs, un contraste&#8230; C'est surtout quand je lis que je vois la différence : tous les signes sont bien plus nets, comme sur du papier. Comparez la lettre "e" sur l'écran du 3GS et un "e" sur celui du 4, l'intérieur de la lettre est bien plus net sur le nouvel iPhone. Pour la lecture, c'est vraiment super.

Désolé. Je suis hors-sujet.


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2010)

Bin oui. Et il y a suffisamment de hors-sujet dans ce fil pour éviter d'en rajouter à dessein...


----------



## Pouasson (27 Juin 2010)

Une envie compulsive parce que l'objet est juste beau et agréable à utiliser, mais justement pas spécialement utile, c'est pardonnable? 

Ça me démange de l'acheter, mais j'aurais l'impression de pas savoir qu'en faire, là est le soucis...

En fait, si j'avais plein de pognon, ouais, je l'achèterais.   Mais comme j'en n'ai pas, bein...


----------



## bompi (28 Juin 2010)

L'avantage d'être impécunieux, quoi...

À mon avis, on lui trouve aisément des utilisations. Voire trop :rateau:
C'est d'ailleurs fréquent avec ces objets qu'ils prennent une place imprévue et parfois excessive : on se retrouve à surfer pendant des heures pour... quoi, finalement ? Il faut parfois être solide pour résister à la tentation d'être sa propre caricature, autrement dit, pour éviter le comportement qu'attendent les marchands et qu'analysent les statisticiens et sociologues. 

Ce week-end en passant devant un &#8706;@®&#8224;¥, je me suis dit que j'allais en essayer un (enfin) mais pas d'iPad en démonstration et que des boîtes vides. Rupture de stock ? Désintérêt ?


----------



## boodou (28 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce week-end en passant devant un &#8706;@®¥, je me suis dit que j'allais en essayer un (enfin) mais pas d'iPad en démonstration et que des boîtes vides. Rupture de stock ? Désintérêt ?



Rupture de stock


----------



## xsmouchard@hotmail.fr (29 Juin 2010)

bon et bien moi je l'ai acheté parce que les gamins peuvent jouer au jeu sans me piquer l'ordinateur qui est quand meme là pour que je bosse
 internet au bout des doigts c'est quand meme sympa
a+
xavier


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2010)

Ouhh là, une adresse mail visible, ça sent bon les SPAM.


----------



## Pouasson (29 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> L'avantage d'être impécunieux, quoi...
> 
> À mon avis, on lui trouve aisément des utilisations. Voire trop :rateau:
> C'est d'ailleurs fréquent avec ces objets qu'ils prennent une place imprévue et parfois excessive : on se retrouve à surfer pendant des heures pour... quoi, finalement ? Il faut parfois être solide pour résister à la tentation d'être sa propre caricature, autrement dit, pour éviter le comportement qu'attendent les marchands et qu'analysent les statisticiens et sociologues.
> ...



Finalement, on se crée du besoin quoi.  

Qu'on lui trouve des utilisations qu'on n'imagine pas au départ, je pense que ça aide surtout psychologiquement à justifier le fait de dépenser autant quand, justement, à la base, on n'a pas besoin de l'objet... :rateau: 

J'viens justement d'avoir un cours de socio sur la société de consommation et la création de besoins, d'où mes remarques! ^^


N'empêche que j'ai bien envie de me laisser tenter, surtout après l'avoir tripoté pendant une heure chez mon APR...


----------



## diablotok (29 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous !!!

concernant l'IPAD, j'avoue, après l'avoir un peu essayé à la FNAC, que c'est un super gadget mais si je reste raisonnable et surtout si je me demande si j'en ai besoin ou pas et bien la réponse est non d'autant que de rajouter un abonnement 3g au cas ou pas a porter d'un réseau WIFI ça fait ch..., il me semble que l'on achète beaucoup de choses dont on a pas réellement besoin(c'est aussi le but) et même si j'aime bien tout ce qui est high tech et nouvelle technologie, je préfère garder mes tunes pour partir en vacances dans de beaux pays car j'ai déjà un archos 5 IT, un PC portable, plusieurs lecteur mp3 dont un ipod nano, un iphone 3GS, et récemment j'ai switcher pour le nouvel IMAC donc j'en ai assez pour le moment lol!!!!!


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Juin 2010)

diablotok a dit:


> Salut à tous !!!
> 
> concernant l'IPAD, j'avoue, après l'avoir un peu essayé à la FNAC, que c'est un super gadget mais si je reste raisonnable et surtout si je me demande si j'en ai besoin ou pas et bien la réponse est non d'autant que de rajouter un abonnement 3g au cas ou pas a porter d'un réseau WIFI ça fait ch..., il me semble que l'on achète beaucoup de choses dont on a pas réellement besoin(c'est aussi le but) et même si j'aime bien tout ce qui est high tech et nouvelle technologie, je préfère garder mes tunes pour partir en vacances dans de beaux pays car j'ai déjà un archos 5 IT, un PC portable, plusieurs lecteur mp3 dont un ipod nano, un iphone 3GS, et récemment j'ai switcher pour le nouvel IMAC donc j'en ai assez pour le moment lol!!!!!



Quelqu'un de raisonnable concernant l'iPad ! Ça mérite d'être souligné


----------



## diablotok (29 Juin 2010)

attention je n'ai pas dis que je ne l'aurai pas mais bon c'est tout nouveau tout neuf et c'est comme tout ce que j'achète j'aime bien que les produits fassent leurs preuves


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Juin 2010)

diablotok a dit:


> attention je n'ai pas dis que je ne l'aurai pas mais bon c'est tout nouveau tout neuf et c'est comme tout ce que j'achète j'aime bien que les produits fassent leurs preuves



C'est donc bien tout à fait raisonné et raisonnable


----------



## momo-fr (30 Juin 2010)

Et bien pour ma part je ne l'aurai sans doute pas acheté, et c'est bien parce que l'on m'a rétribué un travail par son achat que j'en ai un depuis plus d'une semaine 

Quel usage en faire me direz-vous ?
- Relève de mes courriels (et réponse au besoin)
- Surf sur le web
- Consultation de flux RSS (avec Pulse très pratique)
- Présentation de maquettes graphiques en PDF (via DropBox ou Goodreader)
- Je regarde de temps à autre BFM TV pour un peu d'info (ou France 24)
- Ma fille joue à quelques jeux et consulte sa page Facebook
- Recherches diverses sur le web (annuaires, wikipedia, Google, etc)
- Saisi de notes avec Evernote
- Consultation du calendrier

J'ai essayé un peu de lecture via iBooks mais ça ne me convient pas, même la presse quotidienne sous forme de PDF (Acheté Wired mais bien déçu pars ce qui est proposé en terme d'ergonomie).

Il reste beaucoup de choses à (ré)inventer pour donner sa vraie dimension à l'objet iPad.

PS : c'est plutôt côté musique qu'il peut m'intéresser avec des applications comme Pro Key, Smule, Beatwave, PatternMusic, Electribe mais là aussi il y a des choses à parfaire.


----------



## melaure (30 Juin 2010)

Salut a tous depuis Tokyo,

apres avoir passe 14 jours au Japon, je suis tres heureux de ne PAS avoir achete d'iPad avant. Pendant tout mon periple je n'ai eu acces a aucun reseau wifi gratuit, et en fait quasiment pas vu de wifi payant non plus.

Ici c'est ethernet partout. 

Ca montre bien qu'Apple est tres forte pour faire le cake sur des slides, mais qu'ils ne FOUTENT completement des realites du terrain ...

Et je suis sur que cet exemple vaut pour 95% des pays du monde ...

Bref l'iPad non 3G, je ne vois pas a quoi ca peut servir au pays du soleil levant ...

J'aurais du trouver un MBA d'occaze ... enfin j'ai profite du pays au moins !


----------



## Macuserman (30 Juin 2010)

Salut le japonais ! 

Écoute dans tous mes voyages, et dieu seul sait que j'en ai fait, et parfois en terrain hostile, j'ai toujours croisé les ondes d'un réseau WiFi. Bizarre également que le Japon, payez High-tech ne propose pas de réseaux sans fil à ses visiteurs ! 

Profite encore !


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2010)

C'est beau, ces leçons de réalisme


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2010)

J'irais plus loin: ces deux messages sont puants de condescendance. 

Entre le premier qui a trouvé par n'importe quel moyen de nous dire qu'il revient de vacances au Japon et qu'il n'est pas content de ne pas avoir trouvé de wi-fi sur place. Je ne m'avancerai pas en affirmant qu'on s'en tape. Sans compter que le wi-fi au Japon n'est pas la priorité des utilisateurs de ce site francophone, et encore moins le sujet de ce fil de discussion. Et le second qui, outre ses iPad, MacBook et autres iPhone en poche, nous apprend qu'il est un grand voyageur, du haut de ses 18 ans. Merci papa.


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2010)

Un lien, juste pour rire. Avant de retourner au sujet bien entendu.

Et, si on veut bien payer (ça n'est pas excessif, je trouve).


----------



## ederntal (30 Juin 2010)

Et puis j'ai été chez ma grand mère, il y a 6 jours, elle m'a sortie une disquette 3.5 pouces... Impossible de la mettre dans mon iPad, Apple se fou vraiment de notre gueule !!!!


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2010)

Bon. Je propose de clore la parenthèse nippone.
Et je prie les trolls de rester coi dorénavant. Ou je taillerai dans le vif.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

melaure a dit:


> apres avoir passe 14 jours au Japon, je suis tres heureux de ne PAS avoir achete d'iPad avant. Pendant tout mon periple je n'ai eu acces a aucun reseau wifi gratuit, et en fait quasiment pas vu de wifi payant non plus.
> Ici c'est ethernet partout.



Salut.
Tu as mis le doigt sur le prb principal.
Alors que mon MBP sert avec ou sans wifi, le IPAD perd absolument tout intérêt quand on l'utilise déconnecté du Web... 

C'est une super tablette mais en utilisation "pays occidental" et de préférence à la maison, c'est pas un ordi autonome.

J'ai vécu au moyen orient, je vois pas comment j'aurais fait, plus récemment,  je suis parti en Turquie, on avait des MB sur le bateau mais un IPAD n'aurait, qd j'y pense, servi a rien (sauf comme sous tasse pour le café turc)  Et même en France après une sortie photo plongée, ma foi, sauf avec le complément etc et comment passer les photos haute déf ? par quel moyen ?

Tu as raison, tt compte fait ça reste d'usage très limité, même si le IPAD est une super tablette.
Il faut sortir un peu du schéma keynote/forums et replacer les outils dans un contexte réel, et là ma foi... 

NB désolé pour ceux qui ne supportent pas qu'on parle de son exp personnelle, mais il a fallu ce message pour prendre conscience des limites de l'outil. Sorti d'un contexte somme toute domicile/familial, je doute de la capacité de l'outil en usage  diversifié. Un ordi "complet" peut servir partout et à tout, c'est un outil généraliste. Un ipad est trop spécifique, effectivement il ne peut qu'être un complément, et même d'un MB.


----------



## Frodon (30 Juin 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> Salut.
> Tu as mis le doigt sur le prb principal.
> Alors que mon MBP sert avec ou sans wifi, le IPAD perd absolument tout intérêt quand on l'utilise déconnecté du Web...



Pas totalement, j'ai un certains nombre de documents sur mon iPad, que ca soit de la bureautique, des livres, des PDFs, de la musique, des vidéos...etc, et aucun ne requiert une connexion Internet pour être consultés.

C'est à l'utilisateur d'alimenter son iPad comme il faut pour pouvoir être utilisé un minimum sans connexion Internet. On peut faire des tas de choses sans connexion Internet, comme de la navigation GPS, écouter de la musique, lire des livres, faire de la bureautique, faire de la MAO (y'a des tas de softs pour ca), regarder des photos, importer des photos, retoucher des photos, visionner des vidéos, lire des BDs, lire des journaux (déjà téléchargés)...etc

Bref, franchement pas de quoi s'ennuyer avec un iPad correctement alimenté


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Tu les mets comment dedans tes fichiers sans le web? on peut le faire avec l'adaptateur usb ? Sinon je ne vois pas. pas d'usb pas d'emplacement DVD, vois pas. 

ça me parait plus de l'ordre finalement du complément d'un ordi principal (fixe ou même portable) que de l'ordre de l'ordi autonome à tout bien considérer.

Je crois que j'ai un reproche à faire non à l'outil mais à ceux qui veulent nous le vendre: en fait "ils" ne font aucun effort pour nous le vendre, c'est un peu du prévendu. On le précommande, on le commande, mais savoir quelles sont ses capacités et ses limites (tout ordi a ses limites) ben on n'en sait rien. S'il y a finalement un ordi que je ne connais pas  c'est bien l'IPAD... je sais peu de choses de l'ipad finalement, et du rôle d'itunes en matière de gestion de fichiers. C'est peut être trop "ferme" pour moi je n'en sais rien du tout. 

comment fais tu pour gérer tes fichiers et tes sauvegardes via IPAD ? comment fais tu pour imprimer ?
j'ai une appli sous IPHONE pour imprimer ben c'est pas fameux fameux hein; or _je crois_ que c'est la meme pour ipad...   pas pratique, pas moyen de changer le driver de l'imprimante (bien reconnue via airport mais il se trompe de modèle de brother bref : impression impossible et si je peux le changer sur os X, là je suis coincé avec un soft finalement inutilisable)

voila les questions que je me pose. 

Mais sur la qualité intrinsèque de l'outil je n'ai aucun doute, pour moi ce n'est pas une tablette au rabais. Par contre j'ai du mal à voir comment je pourrais fonctionner avec de manière optimisée.


----------



## Frodon (30 Juin 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> Tu les mets comment dedans tes fichiers sans le web? on peut le faire avec l'adaptateur usb ? Sinon je ne vois pas. pas d'usb pas d'emplacement DVD, vois pas.
> 
> ça me parait plus de l'ordre finalement du complément d'un ordi principal (fixe ou même portable) que de l'ordre de l'ordi autonome à tout bien considérer.



Depuis ton ordinateur de bureau évidement, mais l'iPad tu le prends quand tu part en vacances par exemple, donc tu le précharge avant.

Tu peux aussi le charger de fichier depuis un autre ordinateur, notamment GoodReader permet cela, par USB aussi, via un petit logiciel compagnon (que tu peux mettre sur une clé USB que t'emporte avec toi, en pré-exécutable directement).

Bien sûr que c'est un ordinateur compagnon, ou d'appoint, ça ne remplacera jamais un vrai ordinateur, c'est utile quand tu n'as pas besoin de plus, notamment en vacances ou en déplacement ne nécessitant pas des usages poussés.


----------



## Nicosun (30 Juin 2010)

Bizarre ces gens qui ne trouvent pas de Wifi, je vis et je voyage sur le grand export (Est) et j'ai du wifi partout (hôtel, restaurant etc).

Bref pour en revenir vite fait à l'ipad suite à ma première impression, et bien elle se confirme de jour en jour, j'ai globalement quitter mon iMac pour mon iPad.

Donc à la fin du leasing de mon iMac je prendrais seulement un mac mini qui servira comme un serveur pour mon iPad mais aussi comme boite multimédia branché sur la télé. (juste dommage que le mini voit son prix augmenter allègrement).
Ma femme aussi est en train de succomber à l'iPad mais son mac book blanc tient encore la corde


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Depuis ton ordinateur de bureau évidement, mais l'iPad tu le prends quand tu part en vacances par exemple, donc tu le précharge avant.
> 
> Tu peux aussi le charger de fichier depuis un autre ordinateur, notamment GoodReader permet cela, par USB aussi, via un petit logiciel compagnon (que tu peux mettre sur une clé USB que t'emporte avec toi, en pré-exécutable directement).



merci, voyons si j'ai compris.  Imaginons que je n'aie que mon IPAD,un copain a un fichier à me filer, il le met sur ma clé usb sur laquelle j'ai GoodReader, je mets ma clé usb dans le kit usb/ipad, et je retrouve mon fichier sur mon ipad via ma clé usb ? 

Si c'est le cas il ne reste plus à voir que le pb de l'impression et j'aurais donc une sorte d'ordi portable.  mais sans gestion des fichiers et sans impression, autant dire que ca ne me servirait que pour les loisirs.

Ce qui m'intéresse dans l'ipad (si je peux l'utiliser pleinement) c'est 

- son autonomie ( 10H en moyenne )
- son poids (600 gr environ)
- sa dimension (dans une petite pochette)
- la réactivité de l'OS

Pour ces 4 points c'est du tout bon. reste à considérer point par point si l'ipad peut in concreto et ponctuellement remplacer un portable. (remplacer mon imac là j'ai un gros gros gros doute ...)

@ nicosun y a pas que l'europe et les hôtels wifi sur terre... Bon l'exemple de la Turquie que j'ai donné est mauvais vu que même au fin fond des iles turques au large de Bodrum ma connexion GSM était meilleure qu'en France (LOL la France...)


----------



## woulf (30 Juin 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> merci, voyons si j'ai compris.  Imaginons que je n'aie que mon IPAD,un copain a un fichier à me filer, il le met sur ma clé usb sur laquelle j'ai GoodReader, je mets ma clé usb dans le kit usb/ipad, et je retrouve mon fichier sur mon ipad via ma clé usb ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas il ne reste plus à voir que le pb de l'impression et j'aurais donc une sorte d'ordi portable.  mais sans gestion des fichiers et sans impression, autant dire que ca ne me servirait que pour les loisirs.
> 
> ...



Pour ton échange de fichier, ton pote te le donne en connectant SON ordi à Ton Ipad, en usb, et en utilisant l'application good reader usb.
Ou sinon, ton pote crée un réseau wifi adhoc et ça permet d'échanger.
Maintenant, si ton pote n'a pas d'ordi, il n'aura pas de fichier, et s'il n'a qu'une clé usb en vacances, elle lui servira pas beaucoup (sauf à trouver un cybercafé et à plugger l'ordi du cybercafé à l'ipad).

Et relis Nicosun, il te parlait d'Est, d'Europe de l'est, pas juste de la France.
Du wifi on en trouve à peu près dans tous les hotels, maintenant si tu vas au fin-fond du désert, c'est sûr que ça sera moins courant.

Moi, je l'utilise de façon professionnelle mon ipad et j'en suis extrêmement satisfait comme outil de prise de note en réunions, de mind mapping, de consultation / modification de documents (avec documents to go notamment).
Et pour les photos, puisque tu en parlais, le ipad connection kit est vraiment agréable d'utilisation: un ipad et le connection kit tiennent dans ma besace photo, contrairement à un macbook, et pour visionner c'est vraiment impeccable.

On peut faire à peu près tout ce qu'on veut avec, mais si on focalise sur un usage typique d'ordi portable "classique", forcément on va chialer de pas avoir d'usb, comme sur un netbook qui manque de lecteur de DVD...


----------



## Nicosun (30 Juin 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> @ nicosun y a pas que l'europe et les hôtels wifi sur terre... Bon l'exemple de la Turquie que j'ai donné est mauvais vu que même au fin fond des iles turques au large de Bodrum ma connexion GSM était meilleure qu'en France (LOL la France...)



Euh quand je parle de grand export et Est, c'est Russie, Inde, Mongolie, Kazakhstan etc (c'est mon secteur de travail) et j'ai toujours eu du wifi et pas seulement dans les hôtels, les restaurant aussi, les bars bref les endroits ou je me pose pour relever mes mails. Après c'est sûr je ne me ballade pas avec mon ipad en haut du mont Ararat, J'ai mon iPhone pour ça


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Euh quand je parle de grand export et Est, c'est Russie, Inde, Mongolie, Kazakhstan etc (c'est mon secteur de travail) et j'ai toujours eu du wifi et pas seulement dans les hôtels, les restaurant aussi, les bars bref les endroits ou je me pose pour relever mes mails. Après c'est sûr je ne me ballade pas avec mon ipad en haut du mont Ararat, J'ai mon iPhone pour ça





J'avais des souvenirs d'Anatolie, gamin , le bout du monde, l'aventure. Et quand j'ai vu les rangées de machines à CB à bodrum l'été dernier ça m'a fait un choc. Alors je vx bien te croire 

@ woulf ok mais disons que je tente de piger comment ça se passe concrètement.
Mais j'ai vu qu'un bouquin sur ipad est sorti, je vais le prendre et comme ça je comprendrai et ferai mon choix

De toute façon rupture de stock, alors c'est pas pour demain cette histoire.


----------



## momo-fr (30 Juin 2010)

Il est clair que l'iPad n'est pas intéressant pour toi MacOpen puisqu'il ne fait pas ce que tu demandes d'un MacBook, c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'on ne l'appelle pas un MacBook


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

les appareils se marchent tous un peu sur les pieds: iphone qui fait tel et APN et ipod etc, alors bon.

le  concept m'interesse, mais je vais attendre 1 ou 2 générations d'IPAD, voir s'il remplacera a terme un ordi portable, pour l'heure il est clair que pour moi le rapport Q/P de cette 1ere version n'est pas optimal et il ferait donc double emploi avec  mon MBP, et moins bien.

merci de vos conseils.


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> Alors que mon MBP sert avec ou sans wifi, le IPAD perd absolument tout intérêt quand on l'utilise déconnecté du Web...



Avant le Web, mon ordinateur s'en portait très bien. Mes différents Newtons également, mes Palm de même. La donne n'a pas changé. Aujourd'hui, je fais avec mon iPad ce que je faisais avec mes autres "ordis". À savoir, lire de livre, de BD, des notices, dessiné dessus, écrire, beaucoup d'ailleurs et pour tout ça, pas besoin d'être raccordé 24 sur 24. Un petit Hot Spot WiFi au besoin si je dois envoyer un article urgent a ma rédaction.

Aujourd'hui, certaines personnes ne peuvent vivre sans compte Twitter ou Facebook... Hallucinant.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

A mépris mépris et demi, moi ce dont j'ai besoin ce ne sont pas ces âneries, mais dalloz.fr
merci d'être passé


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> A mépris mépris et demi, moi ce dont j'ai besoin ce ne sont pas ces âneries, mais dalloz.fr
> merci d'être passé



Pas bon ça Pas bon. Celui qui risque "d'être passé" et d'être remercié entre Gwen et toi, c'est plutôt toi. Fais gaffe


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2010)

MacOpen a dit:


> merci, voyons si j'ai compris.  Imaginons que je n'aie que mon IPAD,un copain a un fichier à me filer, il le met sur ma clé usb sur laquelle j'ai GoodReader, je mets ma clé usb dans le kit usb/ipad, et je retrouve mon fichier sur mon ipad via ma clé usb ?



Tu te compliques la vie. Avec l'iPad, tu te connectes sur le réseau WIFI de ton copain et tu montes ton iPad via GoodReader et transfères automatiquement les fichiers.


Il y a 20 ans quand les CD-Rom sont arrivés, tous les ordinateurs ne pouvaient les lires, on se débrouillait.

l'iPad c'est pareil, il suffit de savoir s'en servir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h27 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Pas bon ça Pas bon. Celui qui risque "d'être passé" et d'être remercié entre Gwen et toi, c'est plutôt toi. Fais gaffe



LOL   Mais non, c'est juste que j'ai du mal à comprendre sa remarque


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Tu te compliques la vie. Avec l'iPad, tu te connectes sur le réseau WIFI de ton copain et tu montes ton iPad via GoodReader et transfères automatiquement les fichiers.
> 
> 
> Il y a 20 ans quand les CD-Rom sont arrivés, tous les ordinateurs ne pouvaient les lires, on se débrouillait.
> ...



C'est ça le problème d'un iPad , c'est qu'on est pas dans la 'normalité' , car l'iPad a la taille d'un ordinateur sans en avoir la capacité (Et je sais , c'est entre un MacBook et un iPhone).


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> LOL   Mais non, c'est juste que j'ai du mal à comprendre sa remarque


J'ai pas compris non plus totalement. Mais bon ! 

L'iPad n'a pas la taille d'un ordinateur. Et il a toutes les capacités d'en être un. C'est un vrai ordinateur. (Si tu ne me crois pas, prends un Larousse  ).


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Ok , je veux synchroniser mon iPhone avec mon iPad , je fais comment ? 
Je veux retoucher une photo ?

Un iPad n'a pas les capacités d'un ordinateur , point barre.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ok , je veux synchroniser mon iPhone avec mon iPad , je fais comment ?
> Je veux retoucher une photo ?
> 
> Un iPad n'a pas les capacités d'un ordinateur , point barre.



Point barre ? Oulà Je crois pas non.
Tu as des solutions pour retoucher des photos. On en a déjà parlé. PhotoShop Mobile. L'iPad est tout jeune, laisse lui le temps de trouver ses capacités optimale. iPad a déjà le flash (Cloud Browser), iWork, bientôt iLife (nous pouvons le gager). 

Mais une chose est certaine, un iPad a toutes les capacités d'un ordinateur. Déjà que l'iPhone est considéré comme un ordinateur de poche, un "smartphone", l'iPad étant au dessus, il peut prétendre à ces mêmes capacités, un cran au dessus.

Pour synchroniser ces deux appareils tu as iTunes et MobileMe. Un ordinateur n'est pas forcément quelque chose de totalement indépendant.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

J'ai pas 90 à mettre désolé .
Photoshop , c'est pour iPhone , pas pour iPad et c'est limité.
Donc , sur ce point , je rejoins Melaure , Mac Os x serait plus adapté au niveau des capacités.

J'espère que windows 8 sera adapté au tactile , car ce serait top , étant donné que microsoft commence à faire de bons produits (Le Zune HD est un bon exemple).


----------



## diablotok (1 Juillet 2010)

salut!!!

Que de choses dites sur cet IPAD!!!!  je pense pour ma part contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire que la question principale n'est pas de savoir si l'IPAD remplacera un jour un ordi ou si ce ne sera qu'un complément mais de savoir si on en aura réellement besoin ou pas c'est tout. Je ne pense pas qu'apple ai voulu que l'ipad remplace un jour un ordi mais plutôt qu'avec les tablettes des concurrents (ex:tablettes ARCHOS) il a voulu avoir la sienne pour satisfaire les gens qui avaient déjà adhérer à ce type de materiel auprès de la concurrence.

Après même si je laisse le temps à l'IPAD de faire ses preuves avant d'éventuellement en acheter un, quand on aime tout ce qui est hightech et que l'on en ai vraiment besoin ou pas, au bout d'un moment on achète et on se crée "le besoin"

Par exemple en vacance, je prend mon ordi portable pour lire des DVD,dessin animés pour les gosses, si jamais je suis quelque part ou pas de télé, si je vais au camping je me met à côté de la borne WIFI avec et je surfe tranquille ensuite pour mes recherches pendant mes balades un iphone suffit amplement 

voili voilou!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Point barre ? Oulà Je crois pas non.
> Tu as des solutions pour retoucher des photos. On en a déjà parlé. PhotoShop Mobile. L'iPad est tout jeune, laisse lui le temps de trouver ses capacités optimale. iPad a déjà le flash (Cloud Browser), iWork, bientôt iLife (nous pouvons le gager).
> 
> Mais une chose est certaine, un iPad a toutes les capacités d'un ordinateur. Déjà que l'iPhone est considéré comme un ordinateur de poche, un "smartphone", l'iPad étant au dessus, il peut prétendre à ces mêmes capacités, un cran au dessus.
> ...



Et t'as pas un ipad 16Go 3G toi ?


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Tu te compliques la vie. Avec l'iPad, tu te connectes sur le réseau WIFI de ton copain et tu montes ton iPad via GoodReader et transfères automatiquement les fichiers.
> 
> 
> Il y a 20 ans quand les CD-Rom sont arrivés, tous les ordinateurs ne pouvaient les lires, on se débrouillait.
> ...




Possesseur d'un ipad, d'un iphone, d'un ordinateur, d'un balai à chiotte, je pense réellement qu'Apple devrait lâcher la bride la dessus et simplifier au max le transfert de fichier par le mode le plus simple possible. Il est dommage d'avoir à passer à des solutions tierces même si elles fonctionnent parfaitement. Il devrait y avoir une appli dédiées au transfert de fichier via usb. 
Il me semble qu'une part de la cible d'Apple n'est pas les foutus geek qui guettent quotidiennement les applis de l'app store    ou qui créent des réseaux en deux temps trois mouvement pour télécharger le dernier podcast du gourou mais une partie de la population réfractaire à l'informatique classique, assis devant un écran blanc devant un obscur bureau, à l'écart du monde. Ceux là risquent, comme c'est mon cas , de mettre 8 ans pour rentrer la clé wep du réseau du copaing (saloperie de majuscules et de livebox, tudiou   ).  

Brefle... faudrait peut-être arrêter de défendre des positions caricaturales selon lesquelles on trouve du wifi partout parce que 1. c'est évidemment pas vrai 2. c'est de toutes façons un non sujet car si la connexion à internet est une priorité absolue, il faut prendre soit la version 3G mais, plus clairement un ordinateur portable. 


Après, les débats sur la pertinence, c'est toujours pareil -> comprendre son propre fonctionnement et ses besoins et voir si ça colle pour éviter les déceptions. Ou alors assumer la folie consommatrice :love: 

L'ipad n'est pas un ordinateur portable donc autant arrêter de se monter la tête à comparer : achetez des portables . En univers maitrisé, on peut en faire une utilisation complètement professionnelle mais sorti de cela, l'aléa pousse de toute façons à assurer et prendre un portable.

Il faudrait renverser la logique et voir ce que peut faire un ipad et ne peut pas faire un ordinateur normal. Et je crois que la balle est dans le camp des développeurs, sur le coup.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Bah j'essaie de la vendre , mais mon iPad ne part pas .


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai pas 90&#8364; à mettre désolé .
> Photoshop , c'est pour iPhone , pas pour iPad et c'est limité.
> Donc , sur ce point , je rejoins Melaure , Mac Os x serait plus adapté au niveau des capacités.
> 
> J'espère que windows 8 sera adapté au tactile , car ce serait top , étant donné que microsoft commence à faire de bons produits (Le Zune HD est un bon exemple).



Étant donné que Mac OS X en tant qu'appellation est probablement amené à disparaître, on se retrouverait sur de l'iOS 10.7 (avec du OpenCL / GL ?!).

Bah j'ai pas dit que ça valait le CS5 sur Mac Pro. Je dis simplement que iPad a toutes les capacités pour devenir un vrai ordinateur. Je rejoins dès lors l'avis précédent, concernant le boulot des dés&#8230;
Pour 80% des gens, un ordo c'est WWW+Mail+Musique+Vidéo. 4 choses qui peuvent être faites sur un iPad. Sauf si on ne fait que du streaming, téléchargements illégaux et vidéo Full HD. Mais c'est une minorité des 80%.

Et comme je pense à tout, j'ai même mis mon iPad dans ma signature !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Mais t'avais pas un 16Go 3G ? .


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mais t'avais pas un 16Go 3G ? .



Nope, j'avais l'intention d'en prendre un, j'ai opté pour le WiFi 32Go.


----------



## Nicosun (1 Juillet 2010)

Pourquoi essayer de mettre une frontière en l'ipad et un Mac ?

Pour moi l'évolution d'iOS fait qu'il va fusionner/remplacer Mac OS, pour le commun des mortels en terme d'utilisation cela suffit largement. Quand je vois mon iPad il ne manque pas énormément de chose.

Aujourd'hui on peut mettre nos programmes, dommage qu'un finder/bureau ne soit pas intégrer.

Je vois bien l'arrivé d'un iMac mutlitouch avec iOS 5/6 par exemple donc d'ici 2 ans max( le problème flash sera décanté), ensuite pour les developpeurs ou autres personnes pointus en informatique, il y aura surement des options supplémentaires. 

L'ipad en fin d'année sera doté d'un multitâche, des folders et sûrement d'autres choses comme un Dashbord avec la calculette, l'horloge etc ( je dirais des apps de moins de 10 mo, des widgets quoi) bref voilà mon point de vue


----------



## Jellybass (1 Juillet 2010)

Un gestionnaire de fichier -surtout combiné au mutli-tâche- sera(it) un grand pas en avant pour l'iPad en termes d'indépendance. Pour l'instant, des applis comme GoodReader assurent tant bien que mal l'intérim.


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2010)

C'est quoi un gestionnaire de fiches ?

Bento ne fait pas ça ?


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est quoi un gestionnaire de fiches ?
> 
> Bento ne fait pas ça ?



Oui mais quid de la version iPad ?
Et ça ne vaut pas FMP


----------



## Nicosun (1 Juillet 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui mais quid de la version iPad ?
> Et ça ne vaut pas FMP




Alors que bento sur mon Mac est un superbe logiciel que nous utilisons dans notre entreprise pour la gestion des clients, fournisseurs, produits, commandes etc

La version iPad est une merde  

elle ne doit prendre en compte que 30 % des possibilités de bento mac, mais par contre pour faire des design en bois qui bouffent la place pour simuler un carnet en cuir là ils sont fort 

Bref super déçus sur tout les points, c'est pas le genre de logiciel que l'on achète pour faire jolie c'est quand même une base de donnée et pour le coup c'est ni fait ni à faire.......


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

Enfin si il y a un truc dont je suis bien content, c'est le silence. Encore aujourd'hui je visionnais une vingtaine de vidéos sur YouTube, et pas un bruit (enfin sauf celui de la-dite vidéo). Tandis qu'avec le MBP, je commence à être exaspéré. Impossible de regarder une vidéo de plus de 4 minutes sans que les ventilos montent à 4500tpm. J'espère vraiment que ça vient des sites en question (YouTube surtout&#8230 et pas de mon ordinateur&#8230;

Enfin du silence !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Ca vient de ton ordinateur , puisque n'importe quel mac n'ayant pas de 8600m gt ne monte pas plus .


----------



## Macuserman (1 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ça vient de ton ordinateur, puisque n'importe quel Mac n'ayant pas de 8600M GT ne monte pas plus .



NVidia, tu --->[].


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/membres/melau...-le-changement-climatique-depend-de-vous.html


---> .


----------



## Macuserman (2 Juillet 2010)

Certes. Je n'étais pas au courant? Je peux regretter mon 15" Unibody alors ! 
Bon, allez tout ça c'est HS.


----------



## Jellybass (2 Juillet 2010)

Par 'gestionnaire de fichiers', je voulais dire 'Finder' ou un autre système permettant de gérer ses fichiers depuis plusieurs applis.


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2010)

Ce genre de chose, ce n'est pas la philosophie du iPad. Donc, cela ne devrait pas arriver.

Si tu recherches ce genre de chose achète une tablette PC, elles gèrent parfaitement un système de fichiers.


----------



## Triber (2 Juillet 2010)

J'ai depuis plusieurs semaines mon iPad.

Présenté comme un super lecteur multimédia, il tient bien son rôle. Il est agréable à consulter même si une perte de poids ne lui ferait pas de mal. A la maison c'est l'idéal pour surfer sur le net n'importe où, sur le canapé, à table, aux chiottes...
Pour une utilisation professionnelle, j'attends le multitâche qui ne manque pas sur l'iPhone mais qui me manque sur l'iPad.
Pages, Numbers et Keynote sont très bien mais tous les problèmes d'ergonomie ne sont pas réglés.

C'est cependant prometteur et j'attends les déclinaisons suivantes autant de l'iOs que du matériel. Je crois bien que nous assistons à la naissance d'une nouvelle génération de machines sur lesquelles l'utilisateur pourra enfin ne s'intéresser qu'à l'utilisation et non pas aux problèmes techniques de l'outil.


----------



## ringo.starr (2 Juillet 2010)

Triber a dit:


> J'ai depuis plusieurs semaines mon iPad.[...]c'est l'idéal[...]aux chiottes[...]Pour une utilisation professionnelle[...]



Voilà donc son utilité...


----------



## Dead head (2 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Voilà donc son utilité...



Comme ton post.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

iPad vendue à l'instant , c'est un objet de consultation et de rien d'autre.
Ce qui est dommage , c'est que la bête a du potentiel , mais elle ne l'exploite pas (encore ?).
J'attends vraiment beaucoup de l'iPad V2 , ou plutôt de l'os , car c'est lui le problème : Il se rapproche bien trop d'un iPhone en terme de possibilités .


Aurevoir iPad  , à l'année prochaine peut-être.


----------



## Jellybass (2 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Ce genre de chose, ce n'est pas la philosophie du iPad. Donc, cela ne devrait pas arriver.
> 
> Si tu recherches ce genre de chose achète une tablette PC, elles gèrent parfaitement un système de fichiers.



Pas si sûr.

Quelqu'un a posé la question à Steve Jobs lors de *son apparition à la conférence D8*, il a répondu "Nous travaillons sur beaucoup de choses".

Je ne crois pas qu'un "mini-finder" soit incompatible avec la philosophie de l'iPad. Ça serait même la continuité logique de l'introduction de la fonction 'ouvrir avec', apparue avec iOS 3.2. Le cloisonement entre les applis s'amenuit, et même si on viendra sans doute pas à un système entièrement ouvert (et tant mieux !), il me paraît très probable que cette fonction fasse son apparition d'ici une ou deux révisions d'iOS.


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2010)

Un nouveau système sera mis en place à moyen terme, j'en suis certain, mais pas un Finder tel qu'on le connais ça c'est évident.


----------



## woulf (2 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Un nouveau système sera mis en place à moyen terme, j'en suis certain, mais pas un Finder tel qu'on le connais ça c'est évident.



Je pense que personne ne souhaite un finder façon mac os,mais il faut avouer qu'on gagnerait beaucoup à avoir une appli qui permettrait de gérer ET de synchroniser plusieurs types de documents - je n'ose pas dire tous les types de docs, car les vidéos, musiques et photos resteront sur itunes - et c'est peut-être mieux ainsi.

Un peu à la façon des anciens tableaux de bord sous OS 8 ou 9 pour synchroniser les ordinateurs portables 

Il faudrait impérativement que la synchro soit facile.

Pour le moment, goodreader associé à me.com ou à dropbox s'en sort pas mal - ceci dit.


----------



## Madalvée (2 Juillet 2010)

Les pionniers de l'aventure Mac doivent bien rigoler de vos phantasmes d'avoir une machine avec fond d'écran, Finder et possibilité d'imprimer


----------



## woulf (2 Juillet 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Les pionniers de l'aventure Mac doivent bien rigoler de vos phantasmes d'avoir une machine avec fond d'écran, Finder et possibilité d'imprimer



Bah on avait tout ça sur nos mac SE (30 pour les plus chanceux et fortunés) 

Sauf que c'était moins portable qu'un ipad, faut avouer


----------



## Hellix06 (3 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> iPad vendue à l'instant , c'est un objet de consultation et de rien d'autre.
> Ce qui est dommage , c'est que la bête a du potentiel , mais elle ne l'exploite pas (encore ?).
> J'attends vraiment beaucoup de l'iPad V2 , ou plutôt de l'os , car c'est lui le problème : Il se rapproche bien trop d'un iPhone en terme de possibilités .
> 
> ...



Mouais, tu aurais pu attendre l'iOS 4.0 pour iPad avant de le vendre... Un truc à faire regretter une "vente impulsive" :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

..Ou pas .
Apple ne mettra pas de finder à mon avis dans l'os 4 et de toute manière , je préfère un ordi portable "traditionnel" .

J'ajoute à cela que si l'iPad se rapproche trop d'un ordinateur avec l'os 4 , tout le monde en achètera un , donc , à mon avis , vous aurez peut-être le droit à un finder light mais pas plus .

Concernant ma revente , j'attends surtout un écran rétina sur iPad , étant donné que c'est magnifique sur un iPhone , on ne voit pas les pixels !


----------



## F118I4 (3 Juillet 2010)

De toute façon en fin septembre avec la Maj du Touch et l' Os 4 pour l' iPad on en sera d' avantage.
Est ce qu' Apple va généraliser l' écran rétina alors qu' ils ont déjà beaucoup de mal en production?
J' ai du mal à le croire surtout que HTC vient de faire marche arrière justement à cause de la production des OLED donc on va voir des HTC comme le N1 ou le Desire avec des LCD (anciennement avec des OLED).

Les numériques parle déjà de La cam en façade, de l' écran rétina et d' un design similaire à l' iPhone 4 comme une certitude pour l' iPad 2 perso j' ai des doutes surtout pour le design.
Par contre ce qui sera intéressant de voir avec cet iPad 2 c' est la résolution de l' écran comme le souligne les numériques après avec le rétina on peut aller plus loin que le full HD...

Si Apple arrive a faire un appareil encore plus fin et encore moins lourd avec l' iPad 2 pour le coup je serais agréablement surpris.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

Et l'iPad 1 sera (déjà) dépassé .
Pour le rétina , Apple n'est pas HTC , il n'y aura pas de retour en arrière (Du moins pour l'iPhone).
Pour le ddesign similaire , je n'y crois pas , cela serait trop fragile par rapport à l'alu (Et moins esthétique à mon gout).


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2010)

JooJoo, le 1er Ipad killer ? (test intéressant et développé)

Que dire....  :rateau: 

Ah ouai moi j'ai même pas pu l'approcher à la Pardieu jeudi, que des sales ados boutonneux qui foutaient leurs doigts tout gras sur l'écran 

Remember y a encore quelques années, 3 pauvres mac qui prenaient la poussière et personne pour les regarder... là y a avait toute la gamme quasi, manquait le nouveau mac mini, j'étais déçu je venais exprès pour lui


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2010)

12" et 1.2Kgs , déjà que je trouve l'iPad lourd .
De plus , l'os se resume à un navigateur web et c'est leeent , et avec 4Go de ssd , tu ne vas pas loin .

Pour l'iPad , j'ai remarqué la même chose que toi , ce ne sont que des 'jeunes' qui s'y intéressent .


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2010)

Ça paraît sans appel, en effet. La simple lecture des spécifications suffit.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2010)

Euuhh c'est totalement faux. La majeure partie des acheteurs d'iPad sont des pro ou des particuliers "adultes". Donc pas une clientèle très "djeuns". On se comprend: 12-25 ans.


----------



## tatouille (4 Juillet 2010)

j'en avais deja 2 pre-commandés le 1er Avril a 11heure du matin PST.
pourquoi allez vous? si les gens en on besoin c'est tout, quand tu te deplaces c'est quand meme 100 000 fois mieux pour tes emails et regarder des films, et bien moins encombrant qu'un portable et bien plus confortable qu'un ecran d'iphone ou d'ipod.

et oui j'ai deja pre-commandé mon iphone 4 le premier jours ou cela etait possible.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euuhh c'est totalement faux. La majeure partie des acheteurs d'iPad sont des pro ou des particuliers "adultes". Donc pas une clientèle très "djeuns". On se comprend: 12-25 ans.



Des pros avec un iPad ?
Déjà que beaucoup d'entre eux n'ont pas de mac...
Et j'ai dit > s'y interessent > ceux que je voie tripoter l'iPad à la fnac , donc , pas ceux qui l'achète


----------



## yvos (4 Juillet 2010)

oh bordil, les clichés au kg, il n'y a que cela de vrai :love:


----------



## Nicosun (4 Juillet 2010)

heeeeeeeeuuuuuu halte là qui va là 

Je dois être une exception, j'utilise l'iPad à 80 % pour mes besoins pro et notre société est 100 % mac.

Je dois être dans la Twilight Zone, nous ne voyons pas d'autres explication.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juillet 2010)

La démo du Joojoo :rateau: 

Une chose me chagrine sur l'iPad, c'est la position du bouton général, en mode paysage il arrive parfois que l'on clique dessus par inadvertance et on quitte l'appli en cours, j'aimerai une possibilité de bloquer rapidement le tactile et/ou le bouton général (pour une présentation en mains par exemple).

Pour le son c'est une autre insatisfaction qui pointe, le bouton-barrette est peu accessible et pas assez sensitif pour mes mains.


----------



## Gwen (4 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour l'iPad , j'ai remarqué la même chose que toi , ce ne sont que des 'jeunes' qui s'y intéressent .



A limoges, beaucoup de moins jeunes s'y intéressent. mais bon, il faut dire qu'il n'y a que ça ici


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

C'est à Montpellier nous .


----------



## Pouasson (4 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> A limoges, beaucoup de moins jeunes s'y intéressent. mais bon, il faut dire qu'il n'y a que ça ici



Limoges étant l'une des villes à la démographie la plus vieille d'Europe... surtout en été, quand les facultés et prépa sont fermées... 

(dixit un ancien étudiant de la faculté de Limoges )


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Juillet 2010)

Ça va finir en Inter-villes cette histoire .

Perso j'attends de plus en plus la 4.0, maintenant que j'ai gouté au multitâche de l'iPhone 4, j'arrive pas à m'en passer...


----------



## clochelune (4 Juillet 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Ça va finir en Inter-villes cette histoire .
> 
> Perso j'attends de plus en plus la 4.0, maintenant que j'ai gouté au multitâche de l'iPhone 4, j'arrive pas à m'en passer...


 

bonjour!

la 4.0 arrivera sur l'iPad première génération ? ça serait cool (car sur mon anncien iPhone le multi taches pas pour moi)

sinon non connecté l'iPad ne sert pas à grand chose!
pour Pages, ça demande franchement à être amélioré...

le son, bah j'ai mon ancien iPod de 220 go pour ça!

ma connexion 3G de 2heures, c'est vraiment riquiqui! donc je vais augmenter l'abonnement. la clé 3G+ d'orange marche super!

et là je pourrai m'éclater (mais faut casquer pour s'écater, enfin bon, je devrais le savoir avec Apple toujours assez radin et Orange qui en profite un max!)

mais en Bretagne j'ai pu profiter du 3G gratuit de mon iPhone 3G ancienne génération (internet 3G illimité compris dans mon abonnement à 24.90 euros)


bon dimanche à vous


----------



## Pouasson (4 Juillet 2010)

On peut utiliser son forfait iPhone, et donc la micro SIM de l'iPhone 4, sur l'iPad 3G?


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Juillet 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> On peut utiliser son forfait iPhone, et donc la micro SIM de l'iPhone 4, sur l'iPad 3G?



Tout a fait, mais aucun moyen de savoir si tu manques un appel ou un sms important...


----------



## Pouasson (4 Juillet 2010)

C'est pas tant ça que le hors forfait potentiel (même avec l'option internet illimité de l'iPhone) qui me pose problème véritablement... 

(je suppose que les correspondants tombent sur la messagerie, et que les sms arrivent plus tard sur l'iPhone nan?)


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Juillet 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> C'est pas tant ça que le hors forfait potentiel (même avec l'option internet illimité de l'iPhone) qui me pose problème véritablement...
> 
> (je suppose que les correspondants tombent sur la messagerie, et que les sms arrivent plus tard sur l'iPhone nan?)



Anéfé 

Pas de hors forfait, de plus ton opérateur ne voit que l'utilisation de Safari Mobile présent dans l'iPad tout comme dans l'iPhone. Donc aucun moyen de savoir facilement si tu utilises bien un iPhone ou un iPad. Par contre la consommation data d'un iPad est plus importante que celle d'un iPhone .

J'avais envisagé cette option, mais je ne peux me permettre de louper des appels.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Sinon , tu as Bada Os et Web Os (Ainsi que Android 2.2) qui font du thetering wifi .


----------



## MacSedik (4 Juillet 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Ça va finir en Inter-villes cette histoire .
> 
> Perso j'attends de plus en plus la 4.0, maintenant que j'ai gouté au multitâche de l'iPhone 4, j'arrive pas à m'en passer...


Big Lol  

Pour l'iPhone 4, le retina display est une merveille c'est incroyable...:love:



etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon , tu as Bada Os et Web Os (Ainsi que Android 2.2) qui font du thetering wifi .



Dommage ça par contre c'est une honte de nous faire payer nos forfaits data une fortune et Pas de tethering wifi (sans sur-facturation). Bref, encore une fois le jailbreak a de beaux jours devant lui.


----------



## Pouasson (4 Juillet 2010)

Ouais, j'pense aussi que ça serait le plus simple pour moi...  

Un iPad wifi et tethering via l'iPhone 4 (quand le JB sera sorti... x))...


----------



## MacSedik (4 Juillet 2010)

Je pense que le jb de l'iOS4 sortira pas avant la fin du mois apparemment Apple a bien blindé niveau sécurité...(dixit dev team) mais bon tout système est faillible


----------



## Pouasson (4 Juillet 2010)

C'est plus le baseband de l'iPhone 4 et pas tant l'iOS4 qui pose vraiment problème, vu que les 3G et 3GS sont déjà "_jailbreakables_" en iOS4.


----------



## MacSedik (4 Juillet 2010)

Peut-être pour le 3G et l'iPod touch mais le 3GS(que les new bootrom?) Pas de jailbreak a l'horizon... Enfin pour le moment.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2010)

Même si le jailbreak a moins d'intérêt à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## Hellix06 (4 Juillet 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Même si le jailbreak a moins d'intérêt à l'heure actuelle.



De moins en moins, c'est vrai. Le jailbreak n'apporte plus que le tethering et de desimlock (quoique en France on est bien servi au niveau des opérateurs). Reste encore quelques tweaks utiles mais la 4.0 comble la quasi-totalité des lacunes qui demeuraient sur iPhone.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Juillet 2010)

Oui. Le tethering. Ça ça me manque.  Même si je peux en faire et que j'en ai déjà fait je trouve que c'est gonflé de la part des opérateurs. Ces jackies devraient remettre à niveau leur réseau. Mais bon. Encore quelque temps et leurs réseaux seront caducs.


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2010)

cadu*c*s.


----------



## Pouasson (5 Juillet 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Peut-être pour le 3G et l'iPod touch mais le 3GS(que les new bootrom?) Pas de jailbreak a l'horizon... Enfin pour le moment.




Si si, ça marche pour le nouveau bootload, mais sur les 3GS, le problème c'est que si tu dois redémarrer l'appareil, tu dois recommencer la procédure... :hein:


----------



## clochelune (15 Juillet 2010)

je reviens à la carte sim. Les chanceux. J'ai un iPhone 3G sans carte sim et iPad wifi puisque pLus de 3G en stock. Si j'avais ou me servir de mon abonnement téléphonique à 24,90 euros par mois, le pied! Enfin sur iPhone le 3G est gratuit et illimité quand il passe. Cool doNc! Et la connexion 3G+ Orange (avec carte sim et routeur wifi de poche) passe  encore mieux. Mais bon j'ai dû payer 20 euro par mois pour 2 mo plus illimité (Max 4 go) weekends et vacances. Bonne soirée. J'ai dû commander sur amazon un film protecteur l'iPad prenant trop la poussière et les traces de doigts.


----------



## clochelune (16 Juillet 2010)

je reviens! je surfe finalement plus sur iPhone (plus léger) que sur iPad. la connexion 3G est lente et me semble plus rapide sur iPhone. j'avais pris l'iPad pour Pages et l'application me déçoit. elle ne se coorodonbe pas vraiment avec mon iMac au niveau des nouveaux enregistrements etc. bref pas pratique et l'absence de clé usb me manque tout de même. car il ne peut être libre de tout ordinateur et passer par iTunes à chaque fois. Bref, je préfère mon iPhone. j'ai l'impression de payer un abonnement 3G pour rien tant c'est lent sur iPad. l'écran est beau, c'est sûr mais j'aurai pu m'en passer si j'avais su pour Pages.  bref, je me suis précipitée trop vite. enfin la tactile c'est sympa mais j'ai l'impression d'un double usage. l'écran est plus agréable mais ça me fait mal à la tête car l'iPad est sut mes genoux, je ne peux pas le tenir d'une main. du coup d'être trop penchée, paf! et sur iPhone ça va! enfin, on verra par la suite. ce sera sûrement mieux en wifi en surfant chez moi sur le canapé ou le fauteuil. mais sans internet il perd tout son intérêt je trouve. bon week-end


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Juillet 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> je reviens! je surfe finalement plus sur iPhone (plus léger) que sur iPad. la connexion 3G est lente et me semble plus rapide sur iPhone. j'avais pris l'iPad pour Pages et l'application me déçoit. elle ne se coorodonbe pas vraiment avec mon iMac au niveau des nouveaux enregistrements etc. bref pas pratique et l'absence de clé usb me manque tout de même. car il ne peut être libre de tout ordinateur et passer par iTunes à chaque fois. Bref, je préfère mon iPhone. j'ai l'impression de payer un abonnement 3G pour rien tant c'est lent sur iPad. l'écran est beau, c'est sûr mais j'aurai pu m'en passer si j'avais su pour Pages.  bref, je me suis précipitée trop vite. enfin la tactile c'est sympa mais j'ai l'impression d'un double usage. l'écran est plus agréable mais ça me fait mal à la tête car l'iPad est sut mes genoux, je ne peux pas le tenir d'une main. du coup d'être trop penchée, paf! et sur iPhone ça va! enfin, on verra par la suite. ce sera sûrement mieux en wifi en surfant chez moi sur le canapé ou le fauteuil. mais sans internet il perd tout son intérêt je trouve. bon week-end



Voici un très intéressant retour d'expérience relaté avec beaucoup de sincérité et un soupçon de regret. 

Ce que je vais dire maintenant n'a aucunement l'intention d'accabler Clochelune, bien au contraire. Son retour d'expérience illustre parfaitement des propos que j'avais émis au moment de la sortie de l'iPad. L'achat plus ou moins compulsif de la dernière bête Apple pour un usage pas vraiment conforme à la ligne générale décrite et voulue par Apple  ont conduit à une frustration. " Quel dommage d'avoir un si bel objet qui me déçoit parce que ceci et parce que cela, et qui plus est me fatigue. Et comble ! est moins pratique que mon iPhone dans l'usage que j'en fais ! ". C'est ce que Clochelune dit autrement.

Clochelune a mis précisément le doigt sur le fait que l'iPad n'est pas un portable  je cite : " il ne peut être libre de tout ordinateur et [doit] passer par iTunes à chaque fois ". Comme l'a dit l'un de nos "sages" (je ne sais plus lequel), _c'est un complément_, ni plus, ni moins, dont l'autonomie se manifeste lorsqu'on l'a bien nourri via une connexion sans fil.


----------



## Nicosun (17 Juillet 2010)

Cela me donne l'impression que très peu de monde ne fait un cahier des charges avant l'achat d'un appareil de ce prix.
Si les gens faisait chaque fois ça à chaque achat de produit il serait presque jamais déçu, c'est dommage. Pourtant cela est simple a faire et fonctionne pour tous les achats importants.

Juste pour info.

Il faut faire une liste ce que l'on veut faire et de les classer avec des priorités.

Par exemple pour une voiture cela peut donner un truc du genre :

Les rédhibitoires :

Propulsion Hybride
Climatisation
Boite automatique
Budget max 20000 euros

Les acceptables ou/et négociables :

Neuf/occasion
GPS 
accroche remorque
Jante 18 " 

Les bonus :

Lecteur Mp3 bluetooth
Siege chauffant
Un appui genou

Bref ce simple petit exercice avant chaque achat important en terme de budget peut éviter de nombreuses déconvenues et sauvegarder votre budget contre les mauvais achats. Donc logiquement ce qui n'arrivent pas a faire ce genre de chose c'est qu'il n'ont pas foncièrement besoin de l'appareil en question. 
J'ai pris l'habitude de suivre cette démarche pour mes achats depuis de nombreuses et cela m'a évité un nombre d'achats incroyablement inutiles, les 2 fois ou je suis passé outre j'ai acheter un truc que j'ai revendu dans les mois suivant. 

Voila si cela peut aider quelqu'un pour l'achat d'un iPad ou autre


----------



## Tox (17 Juillet 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Cela me donne l'impression que très peu de monde ne fait un cahier des charges avant l'achat d'un appareil de ce prix.
> Si les gens faisait chaque fois ça à chaque achat de produit il serait presque jamais déçu, c'est dommage. Pourtant cela est simple a faire et fonctionne pour tous les achats importants.
> 
> ...
> ...


 Encore que dans le cas de l'iPad, les premiers acheteurs ont dû avoir de la peine à faire un tel cahier des charges... La question était plutôt de savoir quelle utilité avait le bel objet, non ? 

Dans mon cas, je me suis dit que je n'avais pas le temps de trouver une utilisation à la merveilleuse tablette (je n'allais pas faire le travail de la Pomme quand même :hein , donc aux oubliettes mes velléités de dépenses !


----------



## Nicosun (17 Juillet 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Encore que dans le cas de l'iPad, les premiers acheteurs ont dû avoir de la peine à faire un tel cahier des charges... La question était plutôt de savoir quelle utilité avait le bel objet, non ?
> 
> Dans mon cas, je me suis dit que je n'avais pas le temps de trouver une utilisation à la merveilleuse tablette (je n'allais pas faire le travail de la Pomme quand même :hein , donc aux oubliettes mes velléités de dépenses !



Après manque de temps ou raccourci neuronal pour effectuer son cahier des charges, cela revient au même et ce système fonctionne même avec des produits qui n'existe pas mais qui sont désirés.
L'ipad a plusieurs utilités à la base mais si tu ne fait pas un cahier des charges de tes besoins tu ne peut pas savoir s'il correspond a une attente inconsciente, c'est valable pour tous les produits sans historique et sans référence. Si la première question est quelle est l'utilité de cet objet hé bien on se dirige doucement vers ce qui suit. D'autre dont je fais partie on mis forcement un besoin en face. Après l'achat d'impulsion il faut quand même essayer de le contrôler on parle de trucs a plus de 500 euros quand même.

Je répète juste au cas ou 

ceux qui n'arrivent pas a faire ce genre de chose c'est qu'il n'ont pas foncièrement besoin de l'appareil en question.


----------



## Tox (17 Juillet 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> L'ipad a plusieurs utilités à la base mais si tu ne fais pas un cahier des charges de tes besoins tu ne peux pas savoir s'il correspond à une attente inconsciente, c'est valable pour tous les produits sans historique et sans référence.


 J'adore 

Je te rejoins toutefois sur l'analyse des pratiques et dans ce domaine, l'iPad peut se révéler passionnant, car c'est aux utilisateurs et aux concepteurs de logiciels de trouver l'usage qui va bien. Je lisais l'autre jour un article concernant une société spécialisée dans la formation qui venait de développer les outils nécessaires à leurs séminaires pour fonctionner avec iPad. Leur but : économie de papier, réactivité (mise à jour du séminaire en temps réel, par exemple par l'ajout de sources), interactivité via les messageries (intervenants - étudiants), etc.


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2010)

C'est ce genre d'exercice mental qui m'a amené à ne pas acheter l'iPad malgré son attractivité indéniable.
Après l'avoir essayé trois fois en magasin (la frénésie s'étant dissipée, il est plus facilement accessible), j'ai eu la confirmation de ce que je pressentais : je meurs d'envie d'en avoir un mais il ne me serait pas vraiment utile, sauf en vacances. Soit trois semaines par an. Sur cinquante-deux, c'est peu. 

L'objet de la dernière rumeur en date me conviendrait nettement plus, sous réserve de l'autonomie. En clair, ce que je souhaiterais est effectivement un Netbook très léger, très fin et très autonome (en terme d'énergie), en tous cas avec un système de camion 

Au lieu d'un iPad, je pense que je vais surveiller le prochain iPod Touch et, qui sait, cet hypothètique MBA pitchounet.


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Juillet 2010)

Tox a dit:


> J'adore
> 
> Je te rejoins toutefois sur l'analyse des pratiques et dans ce domaine, l'iPad peut se révéler passionnant, car c'est aux utilisateurs et aux concepteurs de logiciels de trouver l'usage qui va bien. Je lisais l'autre jour un article concernant une société spécialisée dans la formation qui venait de développer les outils nécessaires à leurs séminaires pour fonctionner avec iPad. Leur but : économie de papier, réactivité (mise à jour du séminaire en temps réel, par exemple par l'ajout de sources), interactivité via les messageries (intervenants - étudiants), etc.



Bonjour, je rejoins tout-à-fait ce point de vue. L'iPad est, si son utilisation est bien cernée, un outil complémentaire. Mon iPad vient en supplément de mon iMac (solution fixe) et de mon MacBook 13" blanc (solution mobile). Sachant que je possède un iPhone et un iPod Touch, vous seriez en droit de me dire que la tablette n'a aucun intérêt pour moi.
Or, depuis que j'ai switché, c'est à dire depuis plus de trois années, j'ai diversifié mon offre numérique et informatique.
Pour le travail lourd (rédaction de la thèse, photo, un peu de jeu......) je confie cela à l'iMac.
Si j'ai besoin de faire une présentation, ou que pour x ou y raison  je sois obligé d'abandonner l'iMac un temps , ou que dans le cadre de ma thèse il me faille deux machine (par exemple pour l'élaboration de ma base de données concernant mon travail doctoral), le MacBook est là.
L'iPod me sert quand je fais du sport.
L'iPhone c'est le téléphone (pléonasme ), organiseur ....
Et l'iPad ? Ce dernier complète. Il est à la fois ma bibliothèque numérique (_via_ les iBooks (j'avais besoin du Talmud, et les sept mille et quelques pages tiennent sur un fichier numérique pour un coup de 0,79 euros........cela en vaut vraiment la peine), _via_ les articles en ligne (je pense ici à Persée ou à l'Ecole Française d'Athènes.......), il est une solution d'appoint quand je suis en bibliothèque ou en réunion d'avancement de mes travaux à ma directrice.
Il est aussi une solution numérique de détente (dans le TGV par exemple).
Pour mon organisation numérique, l'iPad a donc un rôle utile. Toutefois, et je rejoins les propos sur les priorités, il peut s'avérer être qu'un bel objet. 
Vous me direz il en va de même avec les ordinateurs fixes ou portables d'Apple. Il faut toujours choisir en fonction de ses besoins. 
Nicolas


----------



## clochelune (18 Juillet 2010)

bonjour à vous. merci pour le résumé très bien vu. quant au cahier, je prenais iPad pour utiliser Pages qui n'est pas sur iPhone. mais Pages sur iPad me déçoit quand je le trouve parfait sur mon iMac (ici en centre de cure je ne puus emporter mon iMac et je pensais qu'iPad serait plus pratique qu'un MacBook  (qui a la mémoire archi pleine et sa batterie morte en un peu plus de 3 ans, plus léger pour moi qui ne peux porter de choses lourdes après mon hémiplégie droite suite à l'AVC. je savais qu'iPad serait simple, pas trop lourd, tactile, il avait Pages xlce qui manque à l'iPhone et me permettait de continuer mes traductions, mes recherches. mais on ne passe pas facilement d'un dossier à l'autre pour écrire, cortiger ect. j'avais réfléchi avant de me précipiter (je prends souvent les rev c mais pour iMac j'ai eu la rev A car j'avais besoin d'un ordinateur, et ça tombait à point avec led 10%fnac) et c'est nickel donc j'ai fait confiance). voilà, je pensais m'en servir sans surfer, pour bosser, mais pages n'est pas pratique et j'ai vite mal à la tête quand je dois me pencher sur un écran ( pas sur iPhone et moins sur iMac que je peux mettre à bonne hauteur). j'ai pris le clavier externe ect pourtant. on verra, ça ira peut-être mieux bientôt et bon, c'est un cadeau d'anniversaire, je n'ai rien déboursé. on m'avait offert 1000 euros ( je n'en suis pas revenue et du coup j'ai craqué pour l'iPad appréciant la simplicité d'Apple en général et car j'étais heureuse de voir Pages. aussi, il sortait le 28 mai et si je l'ai pris le jour même c'est que dès début juin je quittais mon domicile pour la bretagne et le centre de cure. je quittais mon domicile 3 mois et je voulais un mini portable léger. l'iPad venait à point avec Pages. je déménage donc je n'ai plus drwifi je la remettrai fin septembre). voilà pour le cahier de charges  c'était mûrement réfléchi. j'attendais d'avantage de Pages surtout. bon dimanche et merci de vos retours instructifs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h58 ----------

désolée je ne puis editer et corriger mes erreurs. sur clavier tactile via l'iPhone, je trufferai donc toujours mes messages d'erreurs d'ortho, d'oubli de lettres, inversions etc.


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2010)

Ce qui est certain, c'est qu'il est proprement ahurissant qu'il n'y ait pas compatibilité totale et intégration parfaite de pages avec les autres versions. Je n'en ai pas l'utilité personnellement, mais bon, c'est vraiment un faux pas !

Pour le reste, ça roule :love:


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Juillet 2010)

Oui Page m'a aussi déçu pour le moment, mais gageons qu'une future mise à jour corrigera tout cela


----------



## Nicosun (18 Juillet 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> bonjour à vous. merci pour le résumé très bien vu. quant au cahier, je prenais iPad pour utiliser Pages qui n'est pas sur iPhone. mais Pages sur iPad me déçoit quand je le trouve parfait sur mon iMac (ici en centre de cure je ne puus emporter mon iMac et je pensais qu'iPad serait plus pratique qu'un MacBook  (qui a la mémoire archi pleine et sa batterie morte en un peu plus de 3 ans, plus léger pour moi qui ne peux porter de choses lourdes après mon hémiplégie droite suite à l'AVC. je savais qu'iPad serait simple, pas trop lourd, tactile, il avait Pages xlce qui manque à l'iPhone et me permettait de continuer mes traductions, mes recherches. mais on ne passe pas facilement d'un dossier à l'autre pour écrire, cortiger ect. j'avais réfléchi avant de me précipiter (je prends souvent les rev c mais pour iMac j'ai eu la rev A car j'avais besoin d'un ordinateur, et ça tombait à point avec led 10%fnac) et c'est nickel donc j'ai fait confiance). voilà, je pensais m'en servir sans surfer, pour bosser, mais pages n'est pas pratique et j'ai vite mal à la tête quand je dois me pencher sur un écran ( pas sur iPhone et moins sur iMac que je peux mettre à bonne hauteur). j'ai pris le clavier externe ect pourtant. on verra, ça ira peut-être mieux bientôt et bon, c'est un cadeau d'anniversaire, je n'ai rien déboursé. on m'avait offert 1000 euros ( je n'en suis pas revenue et du coup j'ai craqué pour l'iPad appréciant la simplicité d'Apple en général et car j'étais heureuse de voir Pages. aussi, il sortait le 28 mai et si je l'ai pris le jour même c'est que dès début juin je quittais mon domicile pour la bretagne et le centre de cure. je quittais mon domicile 3 mois et je voulais un mini portable léger. l'iPad venait à point avec Pages. je déménage donc je n'ai plus drwifi je la remettrai fin septembre). voilà pour le cahier de charges  c'était mûrement réfléchi. j'attendais d'avantage de Pages surtout. bon dimanche et merci de vos retours instructifs
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h58 ----------
> 
> désolée je ne puis editer et corriger mes erreurs. sur clavier tactile via l'iPhone, je trufferai donc toujours mes messages d'erreurs d'ortho, d'oubli de lettres, inversions etc.



Totalement d'accord pour la compatibilité d'iWork iPad et iMac, on est à la limite de "l'arnaque" sur la marchandise. Bento lui c'est encore pire, il y a tromperie pour moi, heureusement que ces suites logicielles ne faisaient pas partie des arguments rédhibitoires car je me serais senti floué surtout au niveau de la keynote.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Juillet 2010)

Nicosun a dit:


> Totalement d'accord pour la compatibilité d'iWork iPad et iMac, on est à la limite de "l'arnaque" sur la marchandise. Bento lui c'est encore pire, il y a tromperie pour moi, heureusement que ces suites logicielles ne faisaient pas partie des arguments rédhibitoires car je me serais senti floué surtout au niveau de la keynote.



Préambule : je n'ai pas d'iPad, et n'en n'aurai sans doute jamais, car je ne sais pas quoi en faire.

Ce préambule étant posé, je suis assez imperméable à toute argumentation ou argutie qui tente à faire penser que l'iPad est outil de création. Car, si j'en crois les récriminations à propos des ersatz d'iLife et d'iWork, ou Bento, c'est de cela qu'il s'agit : non pas faire à peu près ce que font l'un et l'autre, c'est-à-dire en plus ou moins bien, mais bien faire la même chose, comme n'importe quel autre ordinateur portable, en se substituant à lui. Je dirai que la version iPad de ces logiciels permet de prendre des notes, mais pas de faire le document final.

La notion de création que j'ai retenue ne concerne pas les utilisations de la bête mais les développeurs de logiciels, invités à imaginer toutes les utilisations possibles, et ainsi, en les vendant à petits prix via le magasin électronique d'Apple,  à bien gagner leur vie.

Cela dit, j'ai retenu du discours d'Apple qu'il s'agissait avant tout d'un outil de lecture, donc d'utilisation, que l'on garnissait à coût plus ou moins élevé, en s'approvisionnant à cet étonnant magasin en ligne où l'on trouve tout ce qui est massivement dématérialisable : livres et assimilés, musique, vidéo (dont cinéma), et logiciels. En bref, tout ce qu'on trouver et tout ce qui rapporte à l'échelon mondial au rayon des loisirs.

Pour conclure, je dirai que, bien que pas du tout intéressé, cette nouvelle bestiole designed by Apple dispose d'un étonnant potentiel. Vouloir en faire un portable au sens netbook ou au sens ordinateur portable ne me semble pas la direction actuelle choisie par Apple. Mais, un coup de barre peut toujours permettre une rectification ou un changement de cap.


----------



## ederntal (18 Juillet 2010)

C'est évident que là ou l'iPad excelle, et ce, dès son premier jour de commercialisation c'est la dans la lecture de documents et dans sa connectivité au web. Mais avec les tonnes d'applications de qualités sortent chaque mois, et on peux aussi dire que l'iPad devient un outil de création d'appoint de qualité !

Mon expérience utilisateur :

Chez moi : Cela arrive très souvent que je n'allume plus mon ordinateur le soir et que j'utilise exclusivement l'iPad comme outil informatique (web, vidéo, mail, blog, twitter...) et je découvre même de nouveaux usages par rapport au mac (lire des magazines, jouer...)

En déplacement : J'ai vendu mon macbook air pour m'acheter cet iPad, et je dois dire que j'en suis ravi. J'ai gagné énormément (poid, autonomie, rapidité) par rapport à ce que j'ai perdu (en fonctionnalité de travail notamment, mais je travaillait de toute façon rarement en déplacement)

Comme outil de travail : Il est parfait pour vider ses photos sur un shooting (et vérifier sur un plus grand écran les photos que l'on viens de prendre), il permet de mettre à jour son blog (écriture, gestion des photos...), de faire des belles présentations clients, de faire de "petites" modifications html sur un site web en ligne. Et il y a même une application qui me sert de clap lors de tournages vidéos 

Et je prends un mac portable uniquement lorsque j'ai un besoin spécifique (par exemple prendre des photos à distance grâce à Canon Utility)


J'ai l'impression que l'iPad à été pensé pour des personnes qui ont les même besoins que moi, et je comprends tout à fait que certains n'y trouvent pas leurs comptes.

Il peux être le complément d'un ordinateur de bureau idéal chez de nombreuses personnes qui n'ont un besoin que "sommaire" de l'informatique en déplacement. Par contre, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas encore assez fonctionnel pour être un ordinateur principale... (Dans 10 ans peut-être, quand nous n'aurons plus de clefs USB et que chacun aura son petit serveur en ligne.)


----------



## Nicosun (18 Juillet 2010)

iluro_64 à mon sens le vrai problème pour la création de doc ou de base de données, c'est que là Apple comme filemaker ont mis leurs fesses entre 2 chaises et c'est ça qui n'est pas normal. Outre le fait que l'on adhère ou pas au concept de l'iPad, il me semble que proposer un logiciel avec le même nom et synchronisable avec la version Mac pour finalement donner une baby version c'est limite de la tromperie. 
Pourquoi ?
Parce que justement les personnes qui achètent Bento et iWork ce n'est pas pour enfiler des perles mais pour travailler (même la consultation n'est pas fidèle) on se retrouve avec des logiciels ni fait ni à faire, certes le prix est bas mais à mon sens proposer ce genre de logiciel plus cher pour avoir l'intégralité du contenu compatible avec sa version mac aurait été un bon travail fini.
Là finalement on a une perte presque totale de l'investissement, je ne suis pas assez riche pour acheter bon marché. Donc même si le discours d'Apple ne va pas dans ce sens faut assumer jusqu'au bout et ne pas faire ces logiciels et dans le cas ou l'on fait ces logiciels il faut garder à l'esprit que les acheteurs l'on déjà probablement sur leur mac et donc rendre au minimum la lecture fidèle. En plus l'interface de l'iPAd permet facilement d'insérer toute les options des programmes Mac. 

Bref par contre je suis super content de mon iPad que j'utilise pratiquement tous les jours, ces logiciels constitue quand même une verrue qui serait de bon ton de soigner.


----------



## clochelune (18 Juillet 2010)

le souvi ici est que ma connexion 3G semble limitée (c'est très lent) et n'ayant pas de wifi en centre, l'ipad ne sert pas vraiment. oui l'iBook store m'intéresse et j'ai voulu le montrer à mon père hier mais la connexion était d'une telle lenteur! etpour Pages on a été un peu arnaqué je trouve. sinon chez moi avec le wifi je surfais depuis mon canapé et c'était très bien. espérons qu'il y aura une meilleure compatibilité avec Pages et iWorks (je ne me sers que de Pages)  n'ayant pas d'ordi de bureau ici et une mauvaise cpnbexion à internet (orange doit brider le débit avec le nouvel abonnement que j'ai pris à 20 euros je me sens arnaquée et par orange (en payant plus cher l'abonnement) et par les promesses sur la suite iWork. plus tard ça ira mieux quand il sera relié à ma borne wifi.  je le demande à quel réel usage  sert l'iPad ? un peu cher juste pour surfer, un peu cher pour une liseuse électronique (oui on lit bien les journaux mais si la connexion 3G est mauvaise. sans internet iPad est un peu mort si on ne peut même pas travailler sur Pages. car prendre des notes, iPhone le peut et ce n'est pas ça qui m'intéresse et Apple a bien fait sa pub pour iWork d'où mon sentiment de frustation.   la machine est bonne mais les applications pas encore au point et sans internet ça ne vaut plus grand chose. je retrouve mon iMac fin septembre. j'espérais en attendant utiliser iPad. j'aurais mieux fait d'emporter mon vieux MacBook pour travailler sur Pages.   enfin, je dois ausso trop comparer les machines entre elles. je pense que dans quelques mois ça ira mieux avec iPad (j'ai aussi été déçue de ne pouvoir montrer l'iBook store ou Le Monde à mon père qui était intéressé à cause de sa lenteur à se charger. je voulais lui vanter les mérites d'iPad. mon ancien abonnement 3G était plus rapide mais seulement 2h par mois!)  bonne journée.   la question : pour quel réel usage l'iPad ?  un peu un couteau suisse mais dont crttaines fonctions sont à améliorer ce me semble


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2010)

Ton iPad devrait te permettre de taper un peu mieux tes messages parce que là, c'est un peu galère de les lire.


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2010)

En effet. Même avec un iPhone ou un iPod Touch, on parvient à mettre des espaces, revenir en arrière corriger une faute de saisie etc.
Un petit effort, _please_.


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2010)

Pareil, je suis assez déçu de iWorks. C'est bien dommage que même la visualisation ne soit pas correcte. DU coup, tous mes devis et facture créée sous Page sont inexploitable sur le iPad. Bien dommage, car franchement cela ne me semble pas si compliqué a de réaliser une vraie compatibilité des deux logiciels.

En fait, peut être que c'est al version Mac qui est une usine a gaz et du coup, impossible d'avoir la même "merde" sur le iPad.

Sinon, les docs créés sur le iPad sont parfaitement exploitables sur le Mac, c'est déjà ça. 

Il ne reste plus qu&#8217;Antidote soit compatible avec tous ces logiciels et ce sera le Top.


----------



## clochelune (18 Juillet 2010)

j'écris sur iPhone et j'ai prévenu que je ne peux editer mes messages pour les corriger. je tappe de la main gauche depuis l'AVC alors un peu d'indulgence, merci. s'il y avait la fonction editer pour iPhone je me corrigerai comme je le fais chaque fois sur iMac. je n'écrirai pas, ça sera plus simole. un peu d' indulgence vous aussi. je ne peux revenir au début du message avec iPhone 3G.   d'ailleurs, qui pourra me dire à quel usage est réellement destiné l'iPad ? merci  oui Antidote ça me plairait ausdi Gwen!  bonne soirée! et oui, j'écrirai encore avec des erreurs sur iPhone! faudrait que la fonction editer existe pour l'appli iPhone si vous voulez des messages sans fautes.


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Juillet 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> j'écris sur iPhone et j'ai prévenu que je ne peux editer mes messages pour les corriger. je tappe de la main gauche depuis l'AVC alors un peu d'indulgence, merci. s'il y avait la fonction editer pour iPhone je me corrigerai comme je le fais chaque fois sur iMac. je n'écrirai pas, ça sera plus simole. un peu d' indulgence vous aussi. je ne peux revenir au début du message avec iPhone 3G.   d'ailleurs, qui pourra me dire à quel usage est réellement destiné l'iPad ? merci  oui Antidote ça me plairait ausdi Gwen!  bonne soirée! et oui, j'écrirai encore avec des erreurs sur iPhone! faudrait que la fonction editer existe pour l'appli iPhone si vous voulez des messages sans fautes.



Mais est-ce qu'Antidote apporte réellement un plus à l'iPad?
Pour moi, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, l'iPad est avant tout un outil supplémentaire, à la fois bibliothèque numérique, support d'appoint, et solution vidéo-ludique nomade.
Bon courage pour ton rétablissement


----------



## ederntal (18 Juillet 2010)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Mais est-ce qu'Antidote apporte réellement un plus à l'iPad?
> Pour moi, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, l'iPad est avant tout un outil supplémentaire, à la fois bibliothèque numérique, support d'appoint, et solution vidéo-ludique nomade.
> Bon courage pour ton rétablissement



Pour tous ceux qui écrivent de longs textes régulièrement, Antidote est un luxe dont on ne peut rapidement plus se passer.

Quand j'écris un article conséquent sur mon iPad, si je peux, je fais un dernier "check up" sur mon mac (avec antidote) avant de l'envoyer.

Même si on ne peut pas avoir un module intégré à TOUTES les applications. On pourrait très bien avoir un logiciel "antidote" dans lequel on tape notre texte, avec une correction comme sur mac, et on fait un copier-coller final vers l'application voulue (mail, wordpress, simplenote...)


----------



## Agrippa II (18 Juillet 2010)

ederntal a dit:


> Pour tous ceux qui écrivent de longs textes régulièrement, Antidote est un luxe dont on ne peut rapidement plus se passer.
> 
> Quand j'écris un article conséquent sur mon iPad, si je peux, je fais un dernier "check up" sur mon mac (avec antidote) avant de l'envoyer.
> 
> Même si on ne peut pas avoir un module intégré à TOUTES les applications. On pourrait très bien avoir un logiciel "antidote" dans lequel on tape notre texte, avec une correction comme sur mac, et on fait un copier-coller final vers l'application voulue (mail, wordpress, simplenote...)



Merci pour cette réponse  mais _quid_ de cet utilitaire pour l'élaboration d'articles ou de publications scientifiques (pour mon cas en Sciences Humaines et Sociales) ? Désolé de ce déviage


----------



## Tox (19 Juillet 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> J'écris sur iPhone et j'ai prévenu que je ne peux éditer mes messages pour les corriger. Je tappe de la main gauche depuis l'AVC alors un peu d'indulgence, merci. S'il y avait la fonction éditer pour iPhone je me corrigerais comme je le fais chaque fois sur iMac. D'ailleurs, qui pourra me dire à quel usage est réellement destiné l'iPad ?


 Alors le plein d'indulgence et le plaisir de te lire 

Pour l'usage de l'iPad, il suffit de regarder mes dernières interventions : je n'en sais rien :rateau: mais je suis toujours intéressé par les nouvelles idées


----------



## clochelune (19 Juillet 2010)

l'iPad comme outil d'appoint, oui. là ça cloche car je ne peux trimballer l'iMac et c'est vrai qu'iPad n'est pas comme un MacBook. l'iPad est plus un outil de loisir que de travail, d'où à mon avis l'absence d'antidote et la version édulcorée de Pages. enfin, quand j'aurais une connexion potable â internet, je saurai m'en servir! dommage pour mes traductions. heureusement j'ai de quoi écrire à la main et ça rééduque ma main droite bien faible. je fais comme au bon vieux temps où je me passais fort bien de l'outil informatique. la société nous pousse à dépendre de ces bêtes informatiques. mais je ne suis pas née dedans. mais l'iPad trouvera rapidement un usage chez moi, je ne m'en soucie pas trop. bonne semaine


----------



## Agrippa II (19 Juillet 2010)

Finalement, l'usage de l'iPad ne se résumerait  pas à ce que chacun de ses possesseurs souhaite en faire. Il n'a pas d'usage défini, mais complète ou non (chacun voyant en fonction de ses attentes) certains besoins numériques ?
Nicolas


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> d'où à mon avis l'absence d'antidote



Non, ça, c'est la faute à Apple. Impossible d'interagir entre les logiciels du fait du risque potentiel de virus et autres emmerdements.

C'est très bien pour la sécurité et la confidentialité, mais dommage pour certaines fonctionnalités.

Il faudrait que certains logiciels puissent bénéficier de cette interaction qui existe avec les logiciels, mais qu'ils soient soumis à un contrôle bien plus strict.

Quant à dire que l'iPad n'est pas un produit pour les pros, je ne pense pas, je m'en sers professionnellement et j'en suis ravi. Mais il a fallu s'adapter à certaines limitations.


----------



## ederntal (19 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Non, ça, c'est la faute à Apple. Impossible d'interagir entre les logiciels du fait du risque potentiel de virus et autres emmerdements.
> 
> C'est très bien pour la sécurité et la confidentialité, mais dommage pour certaines fonctionnalités.
> 
> Il faudrait que certains logiciels puissent bénéficier de cette interaction qui existe avec les logiciels, mais qu'ils soient soumis à un contrôle bien plus strict.



Comme je le dis plus haut,
on pourrait très bien avoir un logiciel "Antidote" indépendant, dans lequel on tape nos textes, et ensuite on fait un "copier-coller" où l'on veux (Mail, Wordpress...)

Avec un OS multi-tache pour aller plus vite entre chaque application, ce serait déjà pas si mal !


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

Oui, excellente idée. Ça serait en effet génial.

Il faut écrire à Druide pour leur suggérer. Enfin, j'espère qu'ils y ont déjà pensé


----------



## Agrippa II (19 Juillet 2010)

Une question me tracasse, ceux qui comme moi ont un iMac, un MacBook et un iPad, ont-ils délaissé leur MacBook au profit de l'iPad comme solution nomade ou vous vous  servez des deux ?


----------



## ederntal (19 Juillet 2010)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Une question me tracasse, ceux qui comme moi ont un iMac, un MacBook et un iPad, ont-ils délaissé leur MacBook au profit de l'iPad comme solution nomade ou vous vous  servez des deux ?




J'ai délaissé mon macbook air (que j'ai d'ailleurs revendu) car mon utilisation nomade est pleinement compatible avec l'iPad (web, mail, vider cartes d'appareil photo, retouche rapide, tenir un blog...)

Mais je comprends tout à fait que l'on puisse se sentir à l'étroit avec uniquement un iPad en déplacement quand on a des besoins spécifiques.

Pour mes futures vacances sera uniquement iPad (si j'arrive à passer à travers la grève des contrôleurs aérien ).


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

J'ai totalement délaissé mon MacBook en déplacement, c'est devenu un appareil sédentaire depuis l'achat du iPad.


----------



## Jellybass (19 Juillet 2010)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai totalement délaissé mon MacBook en déplacement, c'est devenu un appareil sédentaire depuis l'achat du iPad.



Idem.


----------



## clochelune (19 Juillet 2010)

ici aussi, mon MacBook est délaissé, iPad étant plus léger. il va falloir que je m'adapte à ses petites limitations et ce sera nickel! belle idée pour antidote et le multi touch. bonne journée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------

enfin, MacBook était délaissé depuis la venue de l'iMac car il était mon seul ordi avant. et je pense que c'est ce qui fait que j'ai trop tendance à comparer MacBook et l'utilastion que j'en avais (et je l'ai en mieux sur iMac) et le nouvel iPad alors qu'ils sont très différenrs et pas destinés aux mêmes usages. je me disais : je vais pouvoir me servir. d'iPad comme du MacBook et il y aura le tactile, une meilleure connexion à internet. l'iPad va vite trouver un usage dès que les conditions de Surf sur 3G seront meilleures (je pense que ma connexion est bridée car avant j'ouvrais rapidement les pages internet). voilà!


----------



## F118I4 (19 Juillet 2010)

Ce qui me frappe le plus avec l' iPad c' est le manque cruel de concurrence.
On parle beaucoup d' HP, Google, RIM et autres... mais pour l' instant il y a rien du tout (en tablette) mise à part les ebook et les archos.
Comme ci personnes se doutaient qu' Apple avait pour projet de sortir une tablette en 2010.
Ils font quoi chez HP, Google, RIM et autres parce que bientôt ils auront un an de retard.


----------



## Nicosun (19 Juillet 2010)

F118I4 a dit:


> Ce qui me frappe le plus avec l' iPad c' est le manque cruel de concurrence.
> On parle beaucoup d' HP, Google, RIM et autres... mais pour l' instant il y a rien du tout (en tablette) mise à part les ebook et les archos.
> Comme ci personnes se doutaient qu' Apple avait pour projet de sortir une tablette en 2010.
> Ils font quoi chez HP, Google, RIM et autres parce que bientôt ils auront un an de retard.



Peut être que ce n'est pas facile d'arriver derrière Apple et sa qualité de produit mais surtout son itunes store. 
Et aussi faire un iPad like n'est pas donné a toutes les boites quoi que l'on puisse penser de l'iPad, il reste un appareil très mais alors très très bien pensé.


----------



## hellric (19 Juillet 2010)

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas besoin d'iPad, entre un MBP 15" et un smartphone, je ne vois pas trop à quoi il me servirait. Trop gros pour la mobilité, car on est de toute façon obligé de prendre un sac pour l'emporter avec soi. Pas assez puissant et trop fermé pour remplacer le Macbook Pro.
Cela dit, ça doit être sympa pour surfer dans le divan, mais c'est un peu cher pour cela...


----------



## n.andre (20 Juillet 2010)

Sa dépend si tu veut faire tes trajets au boulot avec un ipad ou un macbook.
Dans le cas où tu dois faire tourné un logiciel complexe, c'est normal d'avoir un macbook.


----------



## momo-fr (21 Juillet 2010)

Ma compagne qui a un MacBook va s'en séparer pour prendre un iPad (sans doute un 64 go wifi/3G), elle est bluffée par la légèreté (comparativement) et la vitesse de l'iPad (démarrage, surf, connexion), même si l'écran est plus petit le multi touch et le zoom rendent la différence peu sensible.

Il ne manque plus qu'un vrai mini Photoshop sur l'iPad...


----------



## F118I4 (21 Juillet 2010)

J' aimerai bien un test comparatif "vitesse de frappe" entre l' iPad, l' iPhone, un Blackberry et iPad avec un clavier.
Je suis sur que la différence n' est pas si grande entre clavier virtuel et clavier physique même si le clavier physique est plus confort.


----------



## woulf (21 Juillet 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Idem.



Pas mieux, et je dirai même plus: j'ai également délaissé mon iphone qui, auparavant, me servait à beaucoup de choses que je fais avec l'ipad: lire, surfer, courriels, jouer.

A quelques jours du lancement au Canada du iphone 4, je me demande si j'en ai réellement besoin (en dehors du fait que mon 3G avec son écran fendu se traîne lamentablement pour ouvrir n'importe quelle application).

Un téléphone cellulaire de base pourrait suffire, si j'avais pris un ipad 3G...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h17 ----------




F118I4 a dit:


> J' aimerai bien un test comparatif "vitesse de frappe" entre l' iPad, l' iPhone, un Blackberry et iPad avec un clavier.
> Je suis sur que la différence n' est pas si grande entre clavier virtuel et clavier physique même si le clavier physique est plus confort.



Ca restera très subjectif 

Plusieurs amis et relations sont passés du blackberry à l'iphone et après m'avoir soutenu pendant des mois que le blackberry était plus rapide à la frappe, ils trouvent aujourd'hui que ça va aussi vite avec un iphone... Comme quoi...

Ceci dit, de mon point de vue, taper sur un ipad vs un iphone, c'est juste incomparable tellement c'est plus confortable !

Un des problèmes de l'ipad c'est que lorsqu'on retourne sur l'iphone, on se sent à l'étroit


----------



## F118I4 (21 Juillet 2010)

Non mais la comparaison de vitesse de frappe est intéressante je trouve surtout: iPhone VS iPad.
Avec l' iPhone la frappe se fait avec les pouces et avec les 2 mains pour l' iPad mais il est possible d' aller vite avec les pouces en mode portrait c' est juste une certaine habitude à prendre.

Je rigole toujours dans la rue quant je vois des gens tapés un sms avec l' index comme-ci c' etait rapide et confort...


----------



## madaniso (25 Juillet 2010)

momo-fr a dit:


> Il ne manque plus qu'un vrai mini Photoshop sur l'iPad...



Jamais ! Photoshop c'est un gros logiciel professionnel de plus de 300 euros, si tu veux faire de la "retouche" va t'amuser sur photofiltre ou les gadgets Linux. Mais laisser les logiciels de pros aux pros et sur des bécanes de pros.


----------



## Agrippa II (25 Juillet 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Jamais ! Photoshop c'est un gros logiciel professionnel de plus de 300 euros, si tu veux faire de la "retouche" va t'amuser sur photofiltre ou les gadgets Linux. Mais laisser les logiciels de pros aux pros et sur des bécanes de pros.



Oulà c'est pas un peu sectaire ? Moi je suis photographe débutant sur un Réflex, un amateur, et je souhaite combiner iPhoto et Aperture donc je n'ai pas le droit en tant que non pro ?
Je ne vois pas en quoi l'iPad ne pourrait pas de faire des retouches sur une version optimisée?


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Juillet 2010)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Oulà c'est pas un peu sectaire ? Moi je suis photographe débutant sur un Réflex, un amateur, et je souhaite combiner iPhoto et Aperture donc je n'ai pas le droit en tant que non pro ?
> Je ne vois pas en quoi l'iPad ne pourrait pas de faire des retouches sur une version optimisée?



Pourquoi pas avec un iPhone ou un iPod pendant qu'on y est  !!! ???

Réduire un logiciel comme Photoshop aux possibilités d'un iPad c'est vouloir le réduire aux possibilités d'un iPhoto à qui on aurait enlevé les dossiers intelligents, la reconnaissance de visage, et la géolocalisation


----------



## Agrippa II (26 Juillet 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas avec un iPhone ou un iPod pendant qu'on y est  !!! ???
> 
> Réduire un logiciel comme Photoshop aux possibilités d'un iPad c'est vouloir le réduire aux possibilités d'un iPhoto à qui on aurait enlevé les dossiers intelligents, la reconnaissance de visage, et la géolocalisation



D'accord sur ce point, mais ce qui m'a fait "bondir" c'est le côté "pour les pros réservé aux pros" .
Toutefois  ne pourrait-on pas voir une version permettant les prodromes d'une gestion et retouche photo (sans entrer dans la complexité d'un outil informatique classique, cela va sans dire) ?


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2010)

Dison que ça serait bien d'avoir PixelMator sur iPad. ça, ce serait déjà une vraie révolution.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Juillet 2010)

Je veux retenter de me lancer dans la bande-dessinée ... Dans la mesure où c'est à côté de mon boulot et sur mon temps libre (ce qu'il me reste), suis-je un pro ? Un semi-pro ? Un pas-pro ? Sino dans l'absolu c'est vrai que c'est un peu trop courant de voir des énergumènes dégainer un Photoshop pour écraser une mouche ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------

... Photoshop warez, of course ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Alors qu'il y a gimp , gratuit et libre .


----------



## fpoil (26 Juillet 2010)

Bon Ben, comme c'était mon anniv aujourd'hui et que j'ai une femme et des potes formidables, je rejoins le club des possesseurs d'ipad... Chouette, en main depuis 3 mn...


----------



## madaniso (26 Juillet 2010)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Oulà c'est pas un peu sectaire ? Moi je suis photographe débutant sur un Réflex, un amateur, et je souhaite combiner iPhoto et Aperture donc je n'ai pas le droit en tant que non pro ?
> Je ne vois pas en quoi l'iPad ne pourrait pas de faire des retouches sur une version optimisée?



Il y a un moment ou il faut être un peu logique. Tu débutes, ok. Mais si ça te plais, ce qui surement va se passer comme ça. Tu vas devenir pour moi un pro, et non pas le mec qui demande sur les forums, "SVP, j'ai ma copine qui ma pris en photo, j'ai un gros bouton sur le nez c'est horrible, comment je fais pour l'enlever sur photoshop, SVpppppp c'est trop urgent, j'en peux plus la, elle veut mettre nos photos du week end sur facebook, aider moi !!!"

Et comme photoshop est un logiciel professionnel il demande une grosse machine, pas une tablette moins puissante que le dernier iphone. Photoshop, c'est sacré, on n'y touche pas. Il existe pleins de logiciels plus simple si tu veux t'amuser sur ta tablette.


----------



## ederntal (27 Juillet 2010)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Oulà c'est pas un peu sectaire ? Moi je suis photographe débutant sur un Réflex, un amateur, et je souhaite combiner iPhoto et Aperture donc je n'ai pas le droit en tant que non pro ?
> Je ne vois pas en quoi l'iPad ne pourrait pas de faire des retouches sur une version optimisée?



Déjà, quand tu vides tes photos sur un iPad depuis un appareil photo numérique, la photo que tu verras sur ton iPad est une copie légère de 2,8 millions de pixels (même si tu as pris un gros fichier de 18m de pixels)...

Cette photo tu peux l'envoyer par mail, sur Flickr, sur ton blog... Et même la retoucher avec les logiciels qui existent pour iPad (moi j'utilise "Photogene" par exemple).

Par contre la photo en haute définition est bien sur le disque dur, mais pas accessible, car l'iPad n'est pas assez puissant pour cela. C'est très bien, et suffisant pour 99% des usages mobiles que l'on fait.

L'iPad n'arrive pas à retoucher une photo haute-def, alors on n'est pas près de voir arriver un "photoshop-like" complet sur iPad ! Par contre de super logiciels existent pour faire les retouches de base, ce qui est déjà très bien !

Par contre, évidemment, quand tu transfères les photos de l'iPad sur son Mac, ce sont bien les fichiers originaux de l'appareil photo que l'on retrouve (heureusement ;-))

Ps : Je trouve dommage qu'on n'ait pas accès aux fichiers originaux depuis des logiciels comme Flickr ou Goodreader. Ce serait pratique de pouvoir quand même les envoyer sur un ftp par exemple !


----------



## Le docteur (27 Juillet 2010)

Problème de l'ordre du détail pour certains, mais qui risque de m'empêcher d'acheter un iPad : les pubs merdiques et débiles qui commencent à fleurir sur les applis. iOS risque fort de devenir d'ici quelque temps insupportable en ce qui me concerne. Et ça, c'est pas négociable. Les pubs, je les évitent dans la rue, je les saute à la télé (en évitant de regarder un programme directement), Internet me serait insupportable sans adblock.  C'est mal barré, cette histoire.


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Problème de l'ordre du détail pour certains, mais qui risque de m'empêcher d'acheter un iPad : les pubs merdiques et débiles qui commencent à fleurir sur les applis. iOS risque fort de devenir d'ici quelque temps insupportable en ce qui me concerne. Et ça, c'est pas négociable. Les pubs, je les évitent dans la rue, je les saute à la télé (en évitant de regarder un programme directement), Internet me serait insupportable sans adblock.  C'est mal barré, cette histoire.


Là, il y a effectivement un bon sujet, que je partage amplement.

[Au passage, ce qui est pas mal, c'est aussi d'utiliser un proxy pour virer à la volée les appels aux serveurs de Google, Doubleclick etc.]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Là, il y a effectivement un bon sujet, que je partage amplement.
> 
> [Au passage, ce qui est pas mal, c'est aussi d'utiliser un proxy pour virer à la volée les appels aux serveurs de Google, Doubleclick etc.]


Si tu as un bon proxy à filer&#8230;  ma boite à MP est ouverte 
Quoi, on peut aussi utiliser le Terminal pour regler le proxy ? :afraid: :love:


----------



## rizoto (28 Juillet 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Si tu as un bon proxy à filer  ma boite à MP est ouverte
> Quoi, on peut aussi utiliser le Terminal pour regler le proxy ? :afraid: :love:



Tiens je serai aussi intéressé.


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2010)

Un intérêt suédois ?


----------



## clochelune (31 Juillet 2010)

http://www.echosdunet.net/dossiers/dossier_5284_orange+change+ses+forfaits+cle+3g.html  juste le lien vers la clé 3G domino d'orange. qui fait aussi wifi entre plusieurs appareils (ipad,iphone, console nintendo, portable) le problème, sa lenteur à charger les informations. sinon j'ai l'abonnement à 20 euros, illimité week-end et vacances, 100 mo le reste du temps.  qui connaitrait un bon film protecteur pour l'écran ? j'en ai déjà renvoyé un tout poussiéreux à l'ouverture (j'avais pris soin de nettoyer iPad)  je me fais bien à cet iPad au final. c'est tout de même très pratique et plus confortable pour surfer qu'iPhone. c'est la connexion 3G qui est trop lente mais on s'habitue.


----------



## DrFatalis (5 Août 2010)

Je viens de recevoir un mail de pub de Dell à propos de leur tablette "streak" (frites ?) sous android, et de son écran de 13 cm... 16 Go sur carte SD pour... 600 euros 

Finalement l'ipad me semble, même à 500 euros; sans concurrence à ce jour...etmême pour quelque temps...


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2010)

Indeed


----------



## Macbeth (5 Août 2010)

Ah oui, je viens de voir ... et en plus la taille de l'écran


----------



## fpoil (7 Août 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> http://www.echosdunet.net/dossiers/dossier_5284_orange+change+ses+forfaits+cle+3g.html  juste le lien vers la clé 3G domino d'orange. qui fait aussi wifi entre plusieurs appareils (ipad,iphone, console nintendo, portable) le problème, sa lenteur à charger les informations. sinon j'ai l'abonnement à 20 euros, illimité week-end et vacances, 100 mo le reste du temps.  qui connaitrait un bon film protecteur pour l'écran ? j'en ai déjà renvoyé un tout poussiéreux à l'ouverture (j'avais pris soin de nettoyer iPad)  je me fais bien à cet iPad au final. c'est tout de même très pratique et plus confortable pour surfer qu'iPhone. c'est la connexion 3G qui est trop lente mais on s'habitue.



J'ai été tenté par le domino mais à 99 roros voir 149 comme on me la proposé dans une agence sans abonnement ( pas assez nomade pour avoir besoin d'un abo), un peu beaucoup cher ... Puis le jailbreak de l iphone 4g est arrivé et mywi avec , 30 dollars bien dépensé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Hotspot wifi : En série sur les Palm et sous les mobiles Android 2.2 ..


----------



## Macuserman (11 Août 2010)

Comme quoi la concurrence fait mieux dans d'autres domaines&#8230;
C'est incroyable. 

Ahh bah finalement, je garde mon iPhone&#8230;


----------



## fpoil (11 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Hotspot wifi : En série sur les Palm et sous les mobiles Android 2.2 ..



Et beaucoup de smartphones Nokia aussi  ... La on est dans le monde merveilleux d'apple, on doit aussi raquer pour les hacks


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Le hack de chez apple , c'est le truc officiel des autres constructeurs , allez comprendre !
C'est LA fonction qu'il manque à mon avis sur l'iPhone .


----------



## Macuserman (19 Août 2010)

Une autre belle fonction de l'iPad, c'est Plans. Je trouve qu'on en parle pas assez...
Mais avez-vous déjà laissé votre ordinateur de côté et son logiciel casse-cojones de côté (Google Earth) et fait un petit Street View en plein New York sans arriver à faire décoller la carte mère ?!

C'est jouissif en fait&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2010)

L'iPad le grand vainqueur des fêtes de fin d'année ?


----------



## Le docteur (23 Août 2010)

Ca y est, on a cédé depuis vendredi.

En test ...


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Août 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> L'iPad le grand vainqueur des fêtes de fin d'année ?



P'têt ben qu'oui !


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2010)

On attend le feedback !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Il y a maintenant Civilization Revolution avec des éléments inédits sur iPad...

Notamment la possibilité de paramètrer les parties comme on veut et créer de cartes comme on veut...

Heureux possesseurs d'IPad  Ils sont... Merci Sid Meier !

Encore quelques excellents jeux, une version 2 de l'iPad à moitié prix, et je serai peut-être tenté...

Ce sera mieux que la Nintendo DS au moins et l'on peut vraiment semble-t-il toucher avec des doigts...

A votre avis la DS de Nintendo est-elle condamnée à plus ou moins long terme par l'iPad d'Apple ?

J'aimerais bien aussi un logiciel pour créer des jeux comme il en existe sur Mac ou sur PC...

Sinon, pour l'instant je ne suis pas tenté, trop gadget pour l'instant...

A voir dans un an ou deux...


----------



## Tox (23 Août 2010)

Bin disons surtout que la DS est déjà "condamnée" par sa version 3D, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Bin disons surtout que la DS est déjà "condamnée" par sa version 3D, non ?



3D qui est très gadget et dont 10 % de la population ne pourra capter 

Tout ce que je souhaite pour l'iPad c'est qu'il ne soit jamais 3D...

De plus la 3D créera de nouvelles maladies oculaires...
La 3D fatiguera encore plus les yeux...
Quand la technologie devient moyen d'exclusion, c'est dommage...

L'iPad en fait c'est bien si on bouge beaucoup...
Normal puisqu'il est nomade...

Mais l'iPad ne fait rien ce que ne fait déjà un Mac normal, n'est-ce pas ?
La seule différence c'est le tactile 

Zut, je viens de douter de l'utilité d'un iPad, cela ne plaira pas à Apple


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> De plus la 3D créera de nouvelles maladies oculaires...
> La 3D fatiguera encore plus les yeux...
> Quand la technologie devient moyen d'exclusion, c'est dommage...
> 
> ...



Moyen ça
L'iPad lit les magazines. Tu lis le Time Magazine avec un Mac ? (Je parle du magazine, pas du site du Time). Maintenant, ça fait des choses similaires, mais de manières différentes. C'est aussi ça l'intérêt dans le lot ! 
Le tactile, oui, mais ce qu'il fait, il le fait mieux. Rien de tel pour lire, écrire des mails, surfer sur le web, et tout ce que l'on a déjà évoqué...

Mais tu verras que tu trouveras des intérêts ! 

PS: tu es en médecine ? Non, parce que tu parles de "nouvelles maladies occulaires". Ce qui est très surprenant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Lire sur un iPad ? Ca te bouffe les yeux au bout d'une 1/2 heure étant donné que c'est un simple écran LCD..

Vivement l'iPad V2 .


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2010)

C'est bizarre, mais j'aurais juré avoir lu pendant plus de 3 heures Descartes durant mes vacances&#8230;
Donc les yeux des uns ne sont pas les yeux des autres. Merci de ne pas généraliser. 

Ou sinon, autre solution pour les futurs aigris: vivement l'iPad V3 !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Mince , j'aurais juré avoir eu mal aux yeux quand je lisais le rouge et le noir de stendhal , au bout de 30 minutes :hein:.
Merci de ne pas généraliser.

Enfin bref , un écran LCD , ca fait mal aux yeux , quoi que tu en dises , et ce n'est pas parce que il y a une pomme dessus que ce ne sera pas le cas.


----------



## corloane (23 Août 2010)

je pense que l'écran de l'ipad est assez bon, cependant quand on découvre l'écran de l'iphone 4 on imagine à peine ce que pourrait donner sur l'ipad son équivalent - pour la V2 ou la V3 ? 

Sinon, la question que je me pause, y a-t-il ici des joueurs de We Rule?, et peut-on récupérer sur l'ipad le royaume de la version iphone?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Un retina sur l'iPad améliorerait vraiment la lecture sur celui ci , étant donné que l'on a l'impression d'avoir à faire à une feuille de papier (C'est ce j'ai ressenti lorsque j'ai pris un iPhone 4 en main ).


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2010)

Bon, alors voilà ce qu'on lit dans un article MacGé:

" Cette impression est vérifiée par notre expérience sur ordinateur. Chez certains, un temps prolongé passé devant un écran LCD aura tendance à donner mal aux yeux et provoquer des maux de tête. On peut néanmoins se demander si cette réaction physique n'est le résultat d'un ensemble de facteurs, de notre position, assise les yeux fixés sur l&#8217;écran, ou de l&#8217;écran LCD lui-même&#8230;

Quoi qu'il en soit, l&#8217;écran de l&#8217;iPad ne pose pas réellement problème. Au contraire, le taux de contraste élevé et le rétro-éclairage permettent d&#8217;utiliser l&#8217;appareil en condition de faible luminosité sans que cela nuise à la lisibilité. En revanche, en situation extérieure, l&#8217;écran tend à devenir moins lisible du fait des reflets. De leur côté, les écrans e-Ink équipant les readers présentent des résultats inverses. S&#8217;il est tout à fait possible de lire un bouquin dehors en plein soleil, il est impératif d&#8217;utiliser un éclairage performant en intérieur pour lire convenablement le texte. "

Donc on peut généraliser sur le restant...

Et puis parce que c'est de la culture, et que c'est un argument:
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/12/do-e-readers-cause-eye-strain/?partner=www.ipadapple.fr

Voilà


----------



## Jellybass (23 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un retina sur l'iPad améliorerait vraiment la lecture sur celui ci , étant donné que l'on a l'impression d'avoir à faire à une feuille de papier (C'est ce j'ai ressenti lorsque j'ai pris un iPhone 4 en main ).



Entièrement d'accord ! Quel bonheur à regarder, l'écran de l'iPhone 4. Vivement un iPad à écran rétina.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord ! Quel bonheur à regarder, l'écran de l'iPhone 4. Vivement un iPad à écran rétina.



Oui, ça sera un beau produit. Mais déjà que la cadence Rétina a du mal avec la dimension de l'écran de l'iPhone, je vois mal la production de masse commencer pour l'iPad malheureusement ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Bon, alors voilà ce qu'on lit dans un article MacGé:
> 
> " Cette impression est vérifiée par notre expérience sur ordinateur. Chez certains, un temps prolongé passé devant un écran LCD aura tendance à donner mal aux yeux et provoquer des maux de tête. On peut néanmoins se demander si cette réaction physique n'est le résultat d'un ensemble de facteurs, de notre position, assise les yeux fixés sur lécran, ou de lécran LCD lui-même
> 
> ...



Et je réplique :



> Côté livre, la lecture fatigue assez vite, du fait du rétroéclairage constant. L'encre électronique (le procédé employé sur les eBooks) est clairement plus agréable, même si bien moins flatteuse à l'il. D'autant que l'on est rapidement tenté de lire le soir dans son lit avec peu ou pas d'éclairage dans la pièce. Nous avons tenu moins d'une heure, même avec la luminosité baissée drastiquement.




Source : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/apple-ipad-32-go-wifi-p1048_8594_71.html

.


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2010)

Ahh oui, LesNumériques opposés au New York Times et au département d'ophtalmologie de l'Université de Caroline du Nord est très, très fort ! :love:


----------



## woulf (23 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est bizarre, mais j'aurais juré avoir lu pendant plus de 3 heures Descartes durant mes vacances
> Donc les yeux des uns ne sont pas les yeux des autres. Merci de ne pas généraliser.



Pareil ici; je lis des bouquins entiers avec l'application kindle ou ibooks (option sepia pour les petits nyeux difficiles) et je ne ressemble pas à un lapin albinos après.

C'est certain que ce n'est pas le confort d'un kindle, mais le kindle ne fait pas tout ce que fait un ipad non plus... Lorsqu'il sera à 99$ pour Noël, je considérerai peut-être un kindle


----------



## Macuserman (23 Août 2010)

woulf a dit:


> Pareil ici; je lis des bouquins entiers avec l'application kindle ou ibooks (option sepia pour les petits nyeux difficiles) et je ne ressemble pas à un lapin albinos après.
> 
> C'est certain que ce n'est pas le confort d'un kindle, mais le kindle ne fait pas tout ce que fait un ipad non plus... Lorsqu'il sera à 99$ pour Noël, je considérerai peut-être un kindle



Merci du témoignage ! 
Je suis d'accord: jouez sur le réglage de l'image est un excellent moyen de préserver les yeux un peuirréductibles !


----------



## corloane (24 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, ça sera un beau produit. Mais déjà que la cadence Rétina a du mal avec la dimension de l'écran de l'iPhone, je vois mal la production de masse commencer pour l'iPad malheureusement ! :rateau:



vrai? moi qui attendais cela pour l'acheter, j'espérais b-vraiment pour la V2...

sinon l'iphone 4 allumé dans le noir au réveil a été pour moi une réelle surprise : aucun effet d'éblouissement, cette neutralité inouïe de l'affichage.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2010)

corloane a dit:


> vrai? moi qui attendais cela pour l'acheter, j'espérais b-vraiment pour la V2...



Vrai, je n'en sais rien, mais je suis comme Mr Fosse, assez sceptique sur la faisabilité de la production à grosse échelle de Rétina de cette taille


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Eh bien ils nous mettront un ecran PixelQi .
Vivement que la concurrence arrive , je ne parle pas des tablettes sous Android , mais de celle de Hp sous Web Os : Hâte de voir Web Os sur un produit plus grand qu'un Palm Pré , les gestuelles risquent d'être vraiment bonnes , s'ils travaillent la chose comme Palm a fait avec Le Pré !


----------



## Frodon (24 Août 2010)

Je confirme que le mal aux yeux ou à la tête dépend des gens. Je suis informaticien, et je passe plus de 10H par jours (probablement plutôt 14 à 16 heures, si je compte les heures passées en plus du boulot devant un ecran LCD (TV ou ordinateur)) devant un ecran LCD, et je n'ai JAMAIS eu mal à la tête à cause de cela.

Et pourtant j'ai parfois des migraines, mais cela ne m'arrive que si je passe un certains temps au soleil sans chapeau, donc rien à voir avec les écrans LCD 

Conclusion:

- Chez CERTAINS, lire sur un iPad sera pénible au bout de quelques dizaines de minutes ou heures.
- Chez CERTAINS AUTRES, il leur sera possible de lire pendant des heures et des heures sur un iPad sans jamais éprouver la moindre gêne ou symptômes différents de ceux d'une lecture normal sur un livre papier.

Pour les premiers, les lecteurs d'eBook traditionnels sont à recommander, ils sont équipé d'écrans e-ink sans aucun rétro-éclairage et ils en existent à petits prix (bien moins cher qu'un iPad).

Perso, bien que n'étant pas gêné par l'écran de l'iPad, j'ai un eBook reader en plus de l'iPad, avec un écran de 7", par e que je préfère son format de 7" pour lire et aussi parce que l'écran e-ink offre l'avantage de pouvoir être lu sans aucune difficulté en plein soleil.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> PS: tu es en médecine ? Non, parce que tu parles de "nouvelles maladies occulaires". Ce qui est très surprenant



Non, je ne suis pas en médecine, par contre j'ai des lectures diversifiées 

Et ma foi, la perspective de m'esquinter les yeux les yeux en lisant ne me réjouit point...

C'est pour cela que je préfèrerais un reader plus traditionnel voire un bon vieux livre tout ce qu'il y'a de plus classique : le plaisir de tourner les pages...


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Août 2010)

Frodon a dit:


> Je infirme que le mal aux yeux ou à la tête dépend des gens. Je suis informaticien, et je passe plus de 10H par jours (probablement plutôt 14 à 16 heures, si je cote les heures passées en plus du boulot devant un ecran LCD (TV ou ordinateur)) devant un ecran LCD, et je n'ai JAMAIS eu mal à la tête à cause de cela.
> 
> Et pourtant j'ai parfois des migraines, mais cela ne m'arrive que si je passe un certains temps au soleil sans chapeau, donc rien à voir avec les écran LCD
> 
> ...



Un peu d'objectivité dans ce débat des myopes opposés aux hypermétropes ! Bravo   

Je passe environ 6 à 8 heures devant l'écran (pas très fameux) de mon iMac alu 20". Je porte des lunettes depuis l'adolescence. Depuis longtemps donc ! Je fais donc parti de ceux qui peuvent lire ou travailler avec un écran pendant longtemps. Je n'en tire pas d'inconvénient. La physiologie n'est pas uniforme, la vue non plus, les conséquences non plus. Dans le domaine "analogique" du comportement il y a autant de diversité possible que l'imagination peut en créer 
Ne généralisons donc pas 

Et si ceux qui trouvent que lire un iPad est pénible aller consulter un ophtalmologiste ?


----------



## corloane (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Eh bien ils nous mettront un ecran PixelQi .
> Vivement que la concurrence arrive , je ne parle pas des tablettes sous Android , mais de celle de Hp sous Web Os : Hâte de voir Web Os sur un produit plus grand qu'un Palm Pré , les gestuelles risquent d'être vraiment bonnes , s'ils travaillent la chose comme Palm a fait avec Le Pré !



le pixelQ offre-t-il le même rendu dénué de brillance et particulièrement impressionnant dans le noir que le rétina?


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Non, je ne suis pas en médecine, par contre j'ai des lectures diversifiées



Liens ?


----------



## rizoto (24 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, ça sera un beau produit. Mais déjà que la cadence Rétina a du mal avec la dimension de l'écran de l'iPhone, je vois mal la production de masse commencer pour l'iPad malheureusement ! :rateau:



T'y connais quoi en production d'ecran retina ?  



Frodon a dit:


> Je confirme que le mal aux yeux ou à la tête dépend des gens. Je suis informaticien, et je passe plus de 10H par jours (probablement plutôt 14 à 16 heures, si je compte les heures passées en plus du boulot devant un ecran LCD (TV ou ordinateur)) devant un ecran LCD, et je n'ai JAMAIS eu mal à la tête à cause de cela.
> 
> Et pourtant j'ai parfois des migraines, mais cela ne m'arrive que si je passe un certains temps au soleil sans chapeau, donc rien à voir avec les écrans LCD
> 
> ...





Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Non, je ne suis pas en médecine, par contre j'ai des lectures diversifiées
> 
> Et ma foi, la perspective de m'esquinter les yeux les yeux en lisant ne me réjouit point...
> 
> C'est pour cela que je préfèrerais un reader plus traditionnel voire un bon vieux livre tout ce qu'il y'a de plus classique : le plaisir de tourner les pages...



ce que l'on sait, c'est que l'on cligne moins des yeux en regardant un ecran d'ordinateur, d'ou une mauvaise irrigation/nettoyage de la surface de l'oeil. Peut être qu'a long terme, cela peut engendre des problèmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et si ceux qui trouvent que lire un iPad est pénible aller consulter un ophtalmologiste ?



J'ai mon ordonnance d'il y a moins d'un mois , tu en veux une photocopie ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------




corloane a dit:


> le pixelQ offre-t-il le même rendu dénué de brillance et particulièrement impressionnant dans le noir que le rétina?



Regarde ici :

http://www.blogeee.net/category/business/pixelqi-business/

http://www.blogeee.net/2010/01/notion-ink-premieres-vraies-images-de-la-tablette-pixel-qi/

http://www.blogeee.net/2010/04/quelques-bonnes-nouvelles-des-ecrans-pixel-qi/


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> T'y connais quoi en production d'ecran retina ?


Euh non, mais en revanche je sais une chose, c'est qu'ils en chient pour produire assez d'écran Retina (capacité de prod = 2 millions par mois, alors que ce sont 4 millions d'écrans qui sont demandés par Apple).

Maintenant ça c'est du 3.5", j'ose pas imaginer avec du 9.7"&#8230;
http://www.emoiz.com/iphone-4-retina-display-supply-problems

Donc avec un Retina, sûrement (pourquoi pas&#8230; c'est dans la continuité), mais la cadence ne suivra probablement pas...


----------



## corloane (24 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Euh non, mais en revanche je sais une chose, c'est qu'ils en chient pour produire assez d'écran Retina (capacité de prod = 2 millions par mois, alors que ce sont 4 millions d'écrans qui sont demandés par Apple).
> 
> Maintenant ça c'est du 3.5", j'ose pas imaginer avec du 9.7"
> http://www.emoiz.com/iphone-4-retina-display-supply-problems
> ...



vu la vitesse à laquelle ils construisent des usines en Chine, à mon avis c'est bon pour du rétina en juin 2011 pour la V2 de l'ipad...


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2010)

corloane a dit:


> vu la vitesse à laquelle ils construisent des usines en Chine, à mon avis c'est bon pour du rétina en juin 2011 pour la V2 de l'ipad...



Oui, ils en construisent, mais vu la vitesse à laquelle le nombre de salarié diminuent (et pour une fois que les Chinois copient sur les Français et pas l'inverseFoxconn qui pique l'idée à France Télécom pour diminuer la masse salariale), on aura du mal à avoir en temps et en heure son iPad Rétina !


----------



## JPTK (24 Août 2010)

Un retour intelligent, objectif et critique sur l'ipad, c'est rare et donc intéressant. On sent l'impartialité, le type est un mac user, il met en avant les indéniables qualités de l'ipad mais aussi ses défauts, bref il est sceptique en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Ils ne vont pas avoir 400 000 nouveaux salariés ? Parfait pour le retina de l'iPad .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h31 ----------

@JPTK : Normal , le redacteur du billet s'appelle Etienne .


----------



## JPTK (24 Août 2010)

Perso en tout cas si j'avais les moyens, je pense que je prendrais plutôt un portable pour l'instant qu'un ipad, en vacances par exemple, même si je préférerais partir sans ordi du tout, je peux pas, là par exemple j'ai un taf à faire avant de rentrer, je pourrais le faire depuis un macbook mais pas depuis un ipad, pour moi ça serait YES si je pouvais mettre 500  à claquer comme ça pour un très joli jouet. Et je me vois pas avec un ipad dans mon canapé, à la terrasse d'un café, tous ces petits endroits qui me déconnectent de la vie numérique et qui sont, je pense, vitaux pour mon équilibre mental  J'vois bien comment ça se passe déjà avec mon tel prolo old school, au café je peux pas m'empêcher d'envoyer des SMS, du coup je rate plein de filles à mater et j'ouvre pas le livre que j'ai déjà commencé et que j'aime pourtant tant. :rateau:


----------



## Mr Fon (24 Août 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> et j'ouvre pas le livre que j'ai déjà commencé et que j'aime pourtant tant. :rateau:



Bah tu n'as qu'à le lire sur un iPad.... Mouaaaah arf ah ha ha  

bon , ok , je sors.....


----------



## JPTK (24 Août 2010)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Bah tu n'as qu'à le lire sur un iPad.... Mouaaaah arf ah ha ha
> 
> bon , ok , je sors.....



Ça marche moins bien pour pécho de la littéraire :rateau:


----------



## Mr Fon (24 Août 2010)

c'est sur, en revanche pour une geekette ça devrai marcher ...
je suis déjà dehors...


----------



## JPTK (24 Août 2010)

Tu étais déjà sorti, on peut pas poster une fois dehors, tu ne respectes pas les règles !


----------



## corloane (24 Août 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Perso en tout cas si j'avais les moyens, je pense que je prendrais plutôt un portable pour l'instant qu'un ipad, en vacances par exemple, même si je préférerais partir sans ordi du tout, je peux pas, là par exemple j'ai un taf à faire avant de rentrer, je pourrais le faire depuis un macbook mais pas depuis un ipad, pour moi ça serait YES si je pouvais mettre 500  à claquer comme ça pour un très joli jouet. Et je me vois pas avec un ipad dans mon canapé, à la terrasse d'un café, tous ces petits endroits qui me déconnectent de la vie numérique et qui sont, je pense, vitaux pour mon équilibre mental  J'vois bien comment ça se passe déjà avec mon tel prolo old school, au café je peux pas m'empêcher d'envoyer des SMS, du coup je rate plein de filles à mater et j'ouvre pas le livre que j'ai déjà commencé et que j'aime pourtant tant. :rateau:



c'est ça le truc, a-t-on vraiment besoin d'être connecté en étant affalé? Sinon il y a l'iphone qui fait tout (ça j'aime, pas besoin d'agenda, d'apn, de carnet d'adresse, d'ipod...) mais pour être dans le numérique rien ne vaut le portable et se tenir assis au bureau (un peu comme pour travailler, mais on ne travaille pas toujours, hein?) et quand on est affalé, on est vraiment affalé, on fout rien, même pas besoin de faire semblant en tenant un imachin trop lourd à bout de bras, on ne fout rien et on lache un peu la vie numérique...


----------



## Pouasson (24 Août 2010)

Mr Fon a dit:


> c'est sur, en revanche pour une geekette ça devrai marcher ...
> je suis déjà dehors...



Le problème, c'est que si ça lui plaît de trop, après, t'as la geekette qui colle.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Liens ?



Et bien c'était quelque part dans un journal ou sur un site parlant de l'iPad ?

Et Google alors ? Genre "problème de yeux iPad" par exemple...

Quant à la lecture physique, ça peut un magazine Macintosh ou un magazine généraliste qui parle de l'iPad...

En fouillant bien c'est trouvable, seulement Apple veut pas de mauvaise pub...

Ensuite un écran LCD n'est JAMAIS bon pour les yeux, surtout s'il est de qualité "entrée de gamme"...

Voilà


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2010)

Ouai, c'est mince comme réponse !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Jamais content MacUserMan , il va nous ressortir ses articles du New York Times et se moquer des numériques.com :'(.


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2010)

LesNumériques.com, le magnifique site super objectif sur les appareils photos avec des a priori sur le Mac.
Maintenant, si tu les préfères au New York Times, soit&#8230; Chacun ses standards. 

Je suis pas "jamais content" en revanche !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

C'est le seul test disant que lire sur un iPad fait mal aux yeux que j'ai trouvé .


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2010)

Comme quoi les autres ne sont pas d'accord sur cette conclusion, et que cela confirme le fait qu'ils aient des a priori sur les Mac ou tout autre produit Apple ! 

Mais au pire, chacun se fait son idée dessus&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Oui , j'attends iOs 4 , et en particulier un gestionnaire de fichiers , ce serait top .
Et peut-être que là , je me laisserai tenter encore une fois ? 

EDIT : Le pire truc grossier que j'ai trouvé chez eux , c'est de dire que le C2D de l'iMac 27" ne dépassait pas un Pentium Dual Core d'un Pc .


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2010)

Je te dis, en photo ils sont limite à la ramasse et en info, j'ai laissé tomber depuis. Il y a juste les casques audio et les enceintes où ça va&#8230;
Mais le reste: poubelle !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Les enceintes ? .
Il n'ont même pas testé les Companion II de bose et à chaque fois , la marque s'en prend plein à la gueule par les rédacteurs du site , mais quand ils testent les produits , ils mettent des 4 ou 5/5..
Idem pour les écran ou les dalles TN on des 5 étoiles et les Apple Cinema Display en ont 3 ou 4..


----------



## Macuserman (24 Août 2010)

Alors reconnais que tu as pris le test le plus pourri au monde ! 

Les écrans Apple n'ont jamais eu la côté avec ces gens là ! C'est d'autant plus évident qu'ils ont vu qu'il y avait une pomme dessus ! Alors réflexe du site: C'EST D'LA MERDE ! (Coffe inside).


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2010)

cela ne vous dit pas de vous arrêter là?


----------



## JPTK (24 Août 2010)

yvos a dit:


> cela ne vous dit pas de vous arrêter là?



*ICI* tu veux dire ??



(faut tout leur expliquer aux modos... :sleep: )


----------



## clochelune (15 Septembre 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Un retour intelligent, objectif et critique sur l'ipad, c'est rare et donc intéressant. On sent l'impartialité, le type est un mac user, il met en avant les indéniables qualités de l'ipad mais aussi ses défauts, bref il est sceptique en tout cas.



je reviens à cet article (je n'ai pas suivi la rixe ensuite) que je trouve intéressant.  merci JPTK. 
l'écran en effet est brillant mais pour lire des revues ça ne fait pas mal aux yeux  les livres je n'essaierai pas en revanche. déjà l'iPad est un peu lourd (plus lourd qu'un livre de poche) donc. sonécran est tout demême agréable. ce qui me gênait était la lenteur de la connexion 3G mais pas sa faute. machine à fric en revanche qui vous pouse à télécharger mille et une applis. j'ai testé pages sur iPad. moins bien que sur iMac mais ce n'est pas la même utilisation. je ne peux travailler sur plusieurs projets ouverts à la fois mais quand je fais mes tarductions, ça va tout de même. j'ai eu du mal à m'y mettre mais il va vraiment remplacer mon ancien macbook dont la batterie est morte et la mémoire archi pleine.

l'iphone est plus léger, plus maniable mais l'écran de l'iPad est plus confortable (pas pour un usage intensif cependant car là j'ai vite mal à la tête).

j'ai pris le clavier externe sur sa station d'accueil pour bosser mes traductions et là ça va bien. c'est quand même sympa quand on est en wifi de surfer assise sur son canapé ou son fauteuil. dehors, oui, tout le monde le remarque (comme ici dansmon centre médicalisé. je ne m'en sers que dans ma chambre, pas au bar! déjà les infirmières s'arrêtent chque fois qu'il est sortimais ça va mieux quand je le mets sur mon clavier. et je surfe sur iphone (vu la connexion 3G pourrie)

bonne journée.


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2010)

Personnellement, il y a un point qui me fera peut-être acheter l'ipad, c'est le coût d'un abonnement 3G (même limité) : 200 Mo par mois mais reportables à 10&#8364;/mois, je n'ai pas encore trouvé d'autre solution à 120 &#8364;/an qui me permette de surfer relativement tranquille quand je suis en Lozère :
- je n'ai pas d'iphone (c'est l'autre solution mais le confort de lecture ne sera pas le même)
- je fonctionne pour l'heure en bas débit accés libre : ça dépanne mais ça a quelques limites 
- les accés par clef 3G sont hors de prix et limités dans le temps
- mon père n'a aucune envie de prendre un abonnement ADSL  surtout sans ordinateur
- les hotspots gratuits, y en a pas dans le quartier 

Maintenant si quelqu'un sait comment avoir un accés relativement rapide sur ordi à 120&#8364; pour 2,4 Go (et non 1,2 comme j'avais mis initialement) de données mais valable un an, je suis preneur.


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2010)

Je réagis, Luc G, car je me sens dans le même cas que toi quand je suis en vacances au dessus de Genève/Annemasse, au chalet familial. Pas de box et  le portable en 56k et ça bloque la ligne fixe. Même le GSM rame là-haut  J'ai délicieusement donc replongé en l'off-line depuis 4-5 ans 

Je me disais qu'un iPad 3G serait donc parfait quand j'y vais.  Et cet été, test. Test avec mon frère et sa clé 3G (Orange) sur son PC portable, achetée pour l'occasion: il devait travailler en ligne. La clé capte soit disant un réseau Orange mais ne "croche" pas au réseau et donc aucune connexion. Après différents tests dans et en dehors la maison, puis dans les alentours. Puis jusque vers la tour télécom au sommet, rien. La zone n'est pas du tout couverte  Une vérification sur la carte Orange (non contractuelle) confirmerait l'absence de couverture. Je n'arrive pas à trouver de carte pour SFR, mais j'imagine que si l'un ne couvre pas, c'est pas pour rien, et l'autre ne doit pas faire mieux

Vérifie donc, avant l'achat l'existence de la couverture -et la qualité de réception- dans ton coin !


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Je réagis, Luc G, car je me sens dans le même cas que toi quand je suis en vacances au dessus de Genève/Annemasse, au chalet familial. Pas de box et  le portable en 56k&#8230; et ça bloque la ligne fixe. Même le GSM rame là-haut  J'ai délicieusement donc replongé en l'off-line depuis 4-5 ans
> 
> Je me disais qu'un iPad 3G serait donc parfait quand j'y vais.  Et cet été, test. Test avec mon frère et sa clé 3G (Orange) sur son PC portable, achetée pour l'occasion: il devait travailler en ligne. La clé capte soit disant un réseau Orange mais ne "croche" pas au réseau et donc aucune connexion. Après différents tests dans et en dehors la maison, puis dans les alentours. Puis jusque vers la tour télécom au sommet, rien. La zone n'est pas du tout couverte  Une vérification sur la carte Orange (non contractuelle) confirmerait l'absence de couverture. Je n'arrive pas à trouver de carte pour SFR, mais j'imagine que si l'un ne couvre pas, c'est pas pour rien, et l'autre ne doit pas faire mieux&#8230;
> 
> Vérifie donc, avant l'achat l'existence de la couverture -et la qualité de réception- dans ton coin !



J'ai vérifié (enfin, sur le papier ) : je serais bien couvert par la 3g depuis quelques temps (quand je vais en Lozère, je suis dans une métropole, enfin, à l'échelle lozérienne  et on est couvert. Pour info assez amusante, un des premiers endroits couverts par la 3G par là-haut a été, en Aveyron, le coin de Laguiole où il y a le célèbre restaurant de Michel Bras )

Mais tu as raison de rappeler une évidence : contrairement à ce que beaucoup de citadins croient, la 3G ne couvre pas toute la France et même la couverture GSM au milieu du Méjean et de l'Aubrac, ça laisse de belles zones blanches : il y a une sacrée différence entre couvrir 98% de la population et couvrir 98% du territoire).

Et je n'ai rien contre le off-line (je ne me suis encore jamais promené de ma vie avec un portable allumé, alors un ordi&#8230 mais comme j'y reste un moment ça me permet de vérifier le soir mes mails, la météo et même macGé mais en 30 kbits/s, "vos plus belles photos", c'est des films


----------



## teo (15 Septembre 2010)

&#8230; faut me voir, sur la pointe des pied, sur le muret de la terrasse, m'égosiller " _allo allo ?_ "  Mes proches savent qu'il vaut mieux éviter, surtout en hiver par -5° C 
Les sms passent heureusement mieux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Quelle idée aussi d'habiter dans ces bleds de merde !


----------



## clochelune (16 Septembre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> J'ai vérifié (enfin, sur le papier ) : je serais bien couvert par la 3g depuis quelques temps (quand je vais en Lozère, je suis dans une métropole, enfin, à l'échelle lozérienne  et on est couvert. Pour info assez amusante, un des premiers endroits couverts par la 3G par là-haut a été, en Aveyron, le coin de Laguiole où il y a le célèbre restaurant de Michel Bras )
> 
> Mais tu as raison de rappeler une évidence : contrairement à ce que beaucoup de citadins croient, la 3G ne couvre pas toute la France et même la couverture GSM au milieu du Méjean et de l'Aubrac, ça laisse de belles zones blanches : il y a une sacrée différence entre couvrir 98% de la population et couvrir 98% du territoire).
> 
> Et je n'ai rien contre le off-line (je ne me suis encore jamais promené de ma vie avec un portable allumé, alors un ordi) mais comme j'y reste un moment ça me permet de vérifier le soir mes mails, la météo et même macGé mais en 30 kbits/s, "vos plus belles photos", c'est des films



oui attention. le réseau peut être ouvert au 3G mais dans mon centre médical en creuse la connexion est d'une lenteur incroyable. impossible de lire des vidéos sur youtube, de télécharger. pour surfer c'est plus lent qu'une connexion 56k (ce qu'a encore ma mère). 

donc vous risquez d'être déçus car perso j'ai été terriblement déçue par la lenteur du 3G (j'avais pris 20 euros/mois 200mo et illimité vacances et week-end mais l'illilmité est totalement bridé. je vais revenir au forfait à 10 euros/mois. 

bref, je ne vous conseille pas trop cette option. j'ai trouvé que c'était de l'arnaque. 
là je suis sur iphone avec mon forfait tel à 24.90 euros/mois.  c'est lent mais illimité 24h/24 avec 1h30 de communication. 

réfléchissez car l'ipad n'est pas donné. si j'avais su je n'aurais pas prisd'abonnement 3G car je suis terriblement déçue sur ce point. 

bonne journée


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Quelle idée aussi d'habiter dans ces bleds de merde !



Pour ma part, je n'habite plus, hélas ! je n'y suis qu'en touriste mais c'est un pur bonheur de passer du temps dans ces bleds de merde 



clochelune a dit:


> oui attention. le réseau peut être ouvert au 3G mais dans mon centre médical en creuse la connexion est d'une lenteur incroyable. impossible de lire des vidéos sur youtube, de télécharger. pour surfer c'est plus lent qu'une connexion 56k (ce qu'a encore ma mère).
> 
> donc vous risquez d'être déçus car perso j'ai été terriblement déçue par la lenteur du 3G (j'avais pris 20 euros/mois 200mo et illimité vacances et week-end mais l'illilmité est totalement bridé. je vais revenir au forfait à 10 euros/mois.
> 
> ...



merci pour l'info.
Ceci dit :
- le contrat ipad est sans engagement, l'ipad me servira toujours pour autre chose
- la vitesse du 3G doit quand même bien en général être un peu plus élevée que le 56k, sinon, ça crierait quand même pas mal (peut-être un problème local dan ton hôpital ou le basculement au- dessus d'un certain volume de data)
- je n'ai pas besoin de transferts énormes (pas de vidéo youtube pour moi ) et donc pas d'illimité ou pseudo-illimité (de toutes façons, là-haut, je passe plus de temps à me balader qu'à surfer )
- un calcul rapide m'a montré qu'à volume de données équivalent, ça me coûterait bien moins cher que l'accés libre
- l'abonnement téléphonique, même à 25  revient bien plus cher dans mon cas et ça ne me donnera pas le même confort. Mais ça me ferait un téléphone (vu que je n'en ai pas )

Accessoirement où as-tu pu avoir un abonnement iphone internet illimité à 25  ???


----------



## Le docteur (16 Septembre 2010)

Un petit truc sur l'iPad après pas mal de semaines d'utilisation.

J'avais pas mal entendu dire ou lu que l'iPad était "plus rapide" sur Internet que l'ordinateur. C'est clair que chez moi ça n'est pas le cas.

Maintenant il manque un truc essentiel pour (apparemment) 1% des gens qui surfent sur Internet : un bloqueur de pub. C'est peut-être pour ça que j'ai un temps de chargement quasi instantané sur l'ordi et beaucoup plus long sur l'iPad.

D'ailleurs, c'est un problème avec ces histoires de quotas de méga-octets : on répète toujours que les pubs "rendent gratuites" des tas de choses. Or, là on voit bien que c'est le contraire : on paie pour télécharger des merdes (dont je persiste à dire qu'elle ne "paient" rien, mais "coûtent" énormément) qui ralentissent les chargements et gênent la lecture.

Quand je pense que je suis limité à 200MO et que je paient toutes les saloperies qui viennent clignoter sur mon Pad, ça me fait vraiment fulminer.


----------



## clochelune (16 Septembre 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Pour ma part, je n'habite plus, hélas ! je n'y suis qu'en touriste mais c'est un pur bonheur de passer du temps dans ces bleds de merde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en 3G tout dépend de ton abonnement. en wifi c'est rapide, nickel mais en 3G c'est lent. je ne télécharge pas non plus mais je me verrai bien parfois une petite vidéo sur youtube. 
et quand tu reçois des pièces jointes faut pas qu'elles soient de plus d'1 mo. 

je disais, oui je ne fais que surfer. mais malgré tout. moi je suis liée 2 ans car j'ai iPad wifi et j'ai pris une clé 3G+ domino chez orange. et tu en as pour deux ans. ensuite je ne prendrai plus de forfait 3G ou épisodiquement, sans engagement en tout cas!

mon forfait téléphonique à 24.90 euros est chez bouygues. mais moins le forfait est cher plus l'iphone est cher. mais je téléphone peu. 1h30 me suffit largement. je suis surtout sms, mails et forums. et là c'est illimité. 

l'iPad me servira pour travailler sur Pages quand je ne serai pas chez moi et à lire les revues surtout. il aura vite d'autres usages. chez moi je surferai avec plaisir dessus. mais en dehors je garderai iphone pour surfer!
 regardez le sujet sur l'ipad et le 3G. 

là vous pourrez voir quel forfait choisir. 

10 euros ça va la vitesse mais 200 mo c'est très vite bouffé. pour moi c'est un erzatz. 

bref, à vous de voir.


ps le forfait bouygues date d'il y a deux ans. à présent il est à 27 euros environ


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Un petit truc sur l'iPad après pas mal de semaines d'utilisation.
> 
> J'avais pas mal entendu dire ou lu que l'iPad était "plus rapide" sur Internet que l'ordinateur. C'est clair que chez moi ça n'est pas le cas.
> 
> ...


C'est là l'un des problèmes de cet appareil, trop fermé. Mais peut-être qu'avec Opera et son paramétrage tu pourras filtrer ces cochonneries.


----------



## bompi (28 Septembre 2010)

BlackBerry a présenté son Playbook. Pour l'instant cela reste un peu vaporeux, en attendant de l'avoir en vrai.
Néanmoins il semble avoir une taille intéressante, entre iPhone/iPod Touch et iPad et il fonctionne sur QNX up. Le port HDMI est intéressant, la disponibilité de Java (quelle version ?) aussi.
On va voir si BlackBerry autorise un peu plus d'implication de l'utilisateur (grosso modo : administrer la bête).

Le prix risque par contre d'être un peu décevant...

Le produit est joli, moins encombrant et moins lourd que l'iPad, il peut être séduisant. J'imagine que cela pourrait conduire Apple à proposer un iPad 7" à (court) terme.


----------



## Le docteur (28 Septembre 2010)

J'aurais toujours tendance à penser que la présence de Java est une mauvaise nouvelle (j'ai trop souffert, et je vais encore souffrir cette année d'un logiciel pourri programmé en Java).

Le noyau QNX, c'est vrai est tout à fait intéressant et me ramène quelques années en arrière, quand je testais pas mal de systèmes alternatifs. Ca peut donner quelque chose d'efficace et de rapide et peut-être enfin un truc à la mesure de Darwin.

Je tiens à signaler pour les publiphobes comme moi, la présence d'iCab sur iPad. C'est, à mon avis, de très loin le concurrent le plus sérieux à Safari mobile. Je finis toujours par revenir à Safari (je dois "ouvrir dans Safari" pour écrire des posts sur MacGé, par exemple (mais ça permet de se rendre compte que ce bouton existe).
En tout cas, selon mes critères (simplicité, efficacité, esthétique d'abord, puis quelques fonctions utiles ensuite) iCab Mobile est vraiment le nec plus ultra et colle une volée à tous les autres. En plus, vous l'avez compris, il  dispose d'un adblocker. Il me semble aussi bien plus rapide que tous les autres navigateurs, hors Safari.
Car c'est bien ça qui coince : même pubé, Safari est plus rapide que tous les autres, et iCab est le seul à se rapprocher de cette rapidité.

Par contre je m'étonne toujours sur l'expérience du Net des autres utilisateurs : chez moi c'est vraiment beaucoup, beaucoup plus lent sur iPad que sur mon MacBook pour charger des pages Web.


----------

